# [Official] Noctua NH-D14 Club



## Shadowclock

Large array of cooling is large...What fans are you using? Put Unofficial in the title, add some official manufacture pictures and throw in some review links?

Good luck with the club!


----------



## shaolin95

It won't let me edit the title it seems.
I will work on the other parts though.
Thanks


----------



## StrongmanSal

geezer it covers the whole ram slots !!!


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrongmanSal*
geezer it covers the whole ram slots !!!

even the without the fan, the cooler still covers it. W0W!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
It won't let me edit the title it seems.
I will work on the other parts though.
Thanks

After you click edit there is a button at the bottom right that says advanced edit that will let you change the title


----------



## shaolin95

Without the fan it covers two of them.
Still, is not like I remove my ram every day and with my RAM I think I can even remove it without removing the Heatsink if I ever needed too since it has not tall heatsink.

Thanks for the tip shadow.


----------



## Shadowclock

Do you have any pictures of the headroom the NH-D14 gives for the RAM? Would be good to know for those looking to purchase it. Will take a look on the net see if I can find some...

Looks like shorthead RAM look ok but not Dominators or RIPjaw like RAM:


----------



## shaolin95

Good point, I will take some better pics...not going through a nice personal time right now I am doing this trying to put my mind on other things if you know what I mean.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Good point, I will take some better pics...not going through a nice personal time right now I am doing this trying to put my mind on other things if you know what I mean. 

Time heals all and work helps too. Good luck with whatever you got going on









EDITED above with pic from HardOCP..they have a couple good ones there.


----------



## shaolin95

Thanks mate. Time does heal...the problem is surviving long enough for that to happen...there lies the real test.


----------



## Shadowclock

Your life changes at least a dozen times before your 30's...so long to live and so much can happen in that time....

On Topic: Slowend reported that unboxing vid...here is the link so you can add to OP

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHXEGcwFOOM

[/CODE]


----------



## oliverw92

Hope your life picks up!

What temps you getting?


----------



## shaolin95

Thanks shadow.

Oliver right now I ended an OCCT run and then max it ever got to was 45ÂºC.
At this same ambient temp (about 60F) my Mugen 2 use to hit 55-56ÂºC.
The Mugen 2 had 2 fans not 3 of course but still, this is a nice temp and perhaps it helped that I improved my AS5 application process.

Regards


----------



## Butmuncher

Count me in this damn fine club.
What a awsome cooler!!!!


----------



## Butmuncher




----------



## shaolin95

You have been added.
I thought I was going to be the lonely club member. lol


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
You have been added.
I thought I was going to be the lonely club member. lol

Lol its like a empty wild west town, and roll goes the tumble weed.
At least we're a small elite group of soldiers, i'm sure we'll find many more straglers in the trenches.


----------



## shaolin95

I hope so considering how hard was to find this in stock LOL

BTW, while the installation system seems to be a lot better than my mugen 2 at least when it comes to handling the weight, I am considering adding some support to it...what do you think?


----------



## Butmuncher

Took the noctua fans off last night and replaced with a 120mm zlaman 1800rpm led fan.
Temps rose by 2-4c in both idle and load which is fine by me as my 24/7 overclock is 3600, can do 3800 stable but with lots of voltages.
Idle 29-32c
load 42-45


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
Took the noctua fans off last night and replaced with a 120mm zlaman 1800rpm led fan.
Temps rose by 2-4c in both idle and load which is fine by me as my 24/7 overclock is 3600, can do 3800 stable but with lots of voltages.
Idle 29-32c
load 42-45

Temps rose? So why would you do that? Because the poop color look of the noctua? Which Zalman fans? The ZM-F3? I would be surrised if you are getting worse temps with the ZM-F3 but I suppose the heatsink is made specifically for those fans


----------



## shaolin95

I doubt is one of the good Zalmans, those fans rock plus I think he replaced two fans with just one, which then would make sense.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
I doubt is one of the good Zalmans, those fans rock plus I think he replaced two fans with just one, which then would make sense.

Ah yes that would make since. Space saver I suppose, but then why would you get the NH-D14, right


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Temps rose? So why would you do that? Because the poop color look of the noctua? Which Zalman fans? The ZM-F3? I would be surrised if you are getting worse temps with the ZM-F3 but I suppose the heatsink is made specifically for those fans









Yes because of the poop colour, mostly because there was no leds lighting my life.
The stock fans usually ran at 5-800rpm while gaming and around 11-1200 while stress testing, temps now are only slightly different but the zalman runs at 1300rpm idle and full load while stressing.
Yes i'm using the stated zalman fan.

As i hit a wall oc'ing at 3814mhz @ 48c-ish i have'nt the need for all the cooling this heatsink can give so i'm happy with my 3.6ghz and a few degrees more as lets face it 44c on full load is awsome still.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Ah yes that would make since. Space saver I suppose, but then why would you get the NH-D14, right

















for the looks of course, my case and setup might not be the best but it looks awsome and i love coolness, its not as if i got a awsome looking rubbish cooler







.


----------



## shaolin95

I know what you mean, even with the 45C I get at load now compared to 56C before, under 64 bit windows 7 my 955 wont give me anything else so at the end of the day I just have a cooler system but no real performance gain....then gain, I am better prepared for i7 now lol


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
I know what you mean, even with the 45C I get at load now compared to 56C before, under 64 bit windows 7 my 955 wont give me anything else so at the end of the day I just have a cooler system but no real performance gain....then gain, I am better prepared for i7 now lol

Volt maximums permitting I would love to see you guys pump up the overclock some how. With all that temp headroom it would be driving me crazy


----------



## Butmuncher

Yeah i need a new cpu so i can spend my hours oc-ing to my hearts content, we'll have a awsome cooler for a long long long time to come, i'm sure it'll serve us all very well will in the future.
And i've just stressed and max was 47c at 3600mhz 1.42v, thats about same temp i was getting with 3800mhz at 1.49v


----------



## shaolin95

I guess with the temps I have I can push my voltage higher indeed even just for the sake of testing as I am not going to kill my CPU for fun ...I need it alive to get some cash if I want to upgrade later lol


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Volt maximums permitting I would love to see you guys pump up the overclock some how. With all that temp headroom it would be driving me crazy









Allready been there Shadowclock, 2 or 3 nights i stayed up oc-ing crazy, ended at 3.8ghz at 47c as no matter what volts i increased or lowered i wasnt going to get my chip stable for more than 30 seconds.








I did alittle review here when i first got it and that includes some pics of temps ect .

link when i first got the nh-d14
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...k-its-way.html


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
Yeah i need a new cpu so i can spend my hours oc-ing to my hearts content, we'll have a awsome cooler for a long long long time to come, i'm sure it'll serve us all very well will in the future.
And i've just stressed and max was 47c at 3600mhz 1.42v, thats about same temp i was getting with 3800mhz at 1.49v

Yea I went with a pretty simple overclock on my i7. Changed vcore and a couple other things but I could do more. I just need to spend a little special time with my CPU. CO's are pretty hairy overclocks compared to those DOs


----------



## shaolin95

Ha...now I am feeling like I am wasting my Noctua and 3 fan overdone setup on my phenom II....upgrade bug anyone? LOL
I wonder how much I can get for my mobo and cpu?
Good thing I bought a triple channel low voltage kit hehe


----------



## shaolin95

Have you guys seen the ultra lame hardocp review?
That is the worst piece of junk ever.
I am discussing this with mr KYLE there and I will probably get banned but I cannot stay quite and be an ass licker like the rest.
I mean come on, both the D14 and Megahalems lost to other inferior coolers there....great review!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Have you guys seen the ultra lame hardocp review?
That is the worst piece of junk ever.
I am discussing this with mr KYLE there and I will probably get banned but I cannot stay quite and be an ass licker like the rest.
I mean come on, both the D14 and Megahalems lost to other inferior coolers there....great review!









LOL from our initial "debate" me and you had you never read my seperate review of the NH-D-14 reviews did you? HERE it is in case you need extra help ripping them one.

EDIT: The best review was given by Xbitlabs but it was only up against the IFX-14. Very in depth and good tests given I just wish they threw more coolers into the fray.


----------



## shaolin95

Finally 4017Mhz OCCT Stable at NB 2678Mhz
Windows 7 64bit of course...


----------



## Tehrawk

Fresh nublet here.

Just got this today. Ill be picking up an i7 930 to go with it in the new year.


----------



## shaolin95

Sweet!
Welcome to out still ultra exclusive club.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehrawk* 
Fresh nublet here.

Just got this today. Ill be picking up an i7 930 to go with it in the new year.










Awsome-o dude, hope you enjoy the slapping it on that mobo.


----------



## kiwwanna

I finally got mine delivered from NCIX Friday, the only thing that sucks is my girlfriend says I have to wait for Christmas to use it







But then again my i7 and mobo were christmas gifts.. so I got lucky for that at least to use em early







I ordered 2 kits of Indigo Extreme, cant wait to see how it performs with the D14


----------



## Nuomi

Mine. swap P12 with P14 on cooler.
i7 920 @ 4 GHz with 1.216 Vcore. idle 40 load 65


----------



## shaolin95

Nice...let me guess, you really like those fans!


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuomi* 
Mine. swap P12 with P14 on cooler.
i7 920 @ 4 GHz with 1.216 Vcore. idle 40 load 65










































Well i feel all faint






























Thats a very nice setup you have there dude, i'd been thinking of swapping out the 12 for a 14, how much did it drop your temps by?


----------



## Nuomi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
Well i feel all faint






























Thats a very nice setup you have there dude, i'd been thinking of swapping out the 12 for a 14, how much did it drop your temps by?

only few degree


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuomi* 
only few degree

Lol only a few degree, thats enough







.
i really do like your setup, is it super silent, my pc is when gaming ect but in th edead of night its quite niosy.


----------



## Nuomi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butmuncher* 
Lol only a few degree, thats enough







.
i really do like your setup, is it super silent, my pc is when gaming ect but in th edead of night its quite niosy.

In term of noise, unfortunately, they aren't silent and even louder than Lian Li case fans. However, they do move a lot of air. The noise did not come from motor though. Only Whoossee..... from air movement. You might need U.L.N.A. adapter which came with bundles or fan controller for silent environment.


----------



## nub228

has anyone actually tested this with g.skill ripjaws? I'm pretty sure the heatspreader isn't as high as the dominators. Also, I hear the ripjaws fit under a mugen 2 and the D14 looks a lot higher from base to the fins.


----------



## shaolin95

If it fits under a mugen 2 then it surely fits under the D14 as I had the Mugen 2 before and the the gap is much bigger with the D14.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuomi* 
Mine. swap P12 with P14 on cooler.
i7 920 @ 4 GHz with 1.216 Vcore. idle 40 load 65

7 Noctua fans









I think my girlfriend would kill me if I spent that much on fans :<


----------



## nub228

oh yeah! also, does anyone know if this will fit in a HAF 932 vertically?


----------



## oicw

Woohoo, just ordered my D14 for $60 (@ NCIX)!

This is one of the few things that is cheaper up here in Canada.

The problem is where to use it. I have an E2220, which although overclocked, puts out less heat than a mosquito... I'm thinking either Phenom 965 C3, or bite the bullet and get an i7 920.


----------



## Raiden911

Ordered mine yesterday, will post pics when I get mine.

How would one mount 38 mm fans to it?


----------



## shaolin95

Since I am using 3 fans I used my old Scythe Mugen 2 clips for one and the other one I was able to use the stock mounting parts on the 38mm that came with the D14 fans.
One of my 38mm was thicker than the other so I could not use the stock mounting system on both.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Since I am using 3 fans I used my old Scythe Mugen 2 clips for one and the other one I was able to use the stock mounting parts on the 38mm that came with the D14 fans.
One of my 38mm was thicker than the other so I could not use the stock mounting system on both.

ah, thx for the tip.








So the stock clips are a bit more flexible for the 38mm eh. Hope the fan clips will work on my San Aces.


----------



## xd_1771

Guess what guys
It's on sale!


----------



## shaolin95

Well, my San Ace was the one I could not get to work with the stock gear.
The way it works it does not really matter if the fan is 38mm or bigger as it grabs to the inner part of the frame...I know pics would be a lot better than my explanation. lol
The problem is the frame is thicker on the San Ace than it is on the Delta I am using so the little plastic thingy you need to put through the corner holes is not able to go all the way to the other side.
This plastic piece you need to "hook" with the metal clip to install the fan...again , my explanation sucks I know. lol


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Well, my San Ace was the one I could not get to work with the stock gear.
The way it works it does not really matter if the fan is 38mm or bigger as it grabs to the inner part of the frame...I know pics would be a lot better than my explanation. lol
The problem is the frame is thicker on the San Ace than it is on the Delta I am using so the little plastic thingy you need to put through the corner holes is not able to go all the way to the other side.
This plastic piece you need to "hook" with the metal clip to install the fan...again , my explanation sucks I know. lol

I know! Ur explanation sucks donkey balls....LAWL! _-jkin..not really_

o, the rear is the San Ace fan. Prolly zip ties is the only way to make it fit as your pic has shown. I mean, I don't really want to use zip ties, but if that's the only way to make it work...then so be it. Again, thx for the info!


----------



## Shadowclock

Just FYI added the NH-D14 to my guide in the CPU Cooler section. Looking forward to whatever battle of the baddest you can come up with Raiden.


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Just FYI added the NH-D14 to my guide in the CPU Cooler section. Looking forward to whatever battle of the baddest you can come up with Raiden.

Thats a nice guide you have there.

+1

Also should we start taking bets for who will win Raiden's ultimate air cooling shootout?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
Thats a nice guide you have there.

+1

Also should we start taking bets for who will win Raiden's ultimate air cooling shootout?









My vote is for the Noctua in all honesty...its huge.

I am interested in him getting the Venom X to go with it though as I am curious how a "normal" size cooler performs as well as everyone says it does.


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
My vote is for the Noctua in all honesty...its huge.

I am interested in him getting the Venom X to go with it though as I am curious how a "normal" size cooler performs as well as everyone says it does.









I am betting on the Noctua winning at low fan speeds and the Venom X winning at medium and high speeds. I base these predictions on absolutely nothing btw lol.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Two questions:

1) Does the NH-D14 move at all once installed? On my Venomous X with max pressure, I can twist it side to side quite easily... I ask because I want to use Indigo Xtreme but if the heatsink moves after installed it won't work.

2) Anyone use the NH-D14 with 12GB of RAM in an i7 1366 system? I've read about 12GB having problems with not all of it showing up because the pressure/heat from the heatsink messes with the how the processor is sitting...


----------



## shaolin95

1) Mine does not move at all after installed. In fact, even with the heavy weight of 3 fans the heatsink is extremely tightly installed...so far is the most impressive installation system I have tried.
2) Cannot tell there but some how that seems odd to me. I will have a 920 tomorrow or thursday but I am only using 6 GB though.


----------



## ali7up

so has anyone confirmed that the Noctua NH-D14 will work with G.Skill Ripjaw series yet?

for example these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231304


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ali7up* 
so has anyone confirmed that the Noctua NH-D14 will work with G.Skill Ripjaw series yet?

for example these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231304

I've read that it does on other forums and I believe it's on Noctua's official compatibility list.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Here's the ram compatibility list from Noctua
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...s_id=34&lng=en


----------



## nightic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ali7up* 
so has anyone confirmed that the Noctua NH-D14 will work with G.Skill Ripjaw series yet?

for example these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231304

Yep, used this combination and can confirm that it works.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nightic* 
Yep, used this combination and can confirm that it works.

ok with Antec 902 which direction do i face the cooler? is the 120mm fan suppose to be facing up/down/back/memory for the best cooling?


----------



## shaolin95

Hey boys, here is my new pic of the i7 920 with the added shrouds.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

freakin intense! beautiful setup! what kind of temps/overclock are you getting?


----------



## shaolin95

Thanks amigo...trust me, not everyone feels the same lol
The OC is 4.1Ghz with max volt hitting 1.40v under load...my 920 is power hungry.
As for temp..my setup is a bit weird but my hottest core did 70 and my coolest was like 66 in a LinX stability test I did for the Evga 4Ghz stability club.
I need to test with my side panel fans as I noticed something weird yesterday...a HUGE drop in temp when I was working with the panel off so there could be a big issue with the hotter air coming from the side panel compared to the rear intake fan.
I still need to fine tune it and remove that white zip tie...I will use a more invisible line or something. The thing is very tightly secured but I feel better giving it some extra support.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

70C under 1.4v is actually really nice, but maybe it could be better once your side door is fixed? Strange though, the HAF is considered a good cooling case.


----------



## shadow19935

Me is in:










(plz)


----------



## shaolin95

Sweet!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Hey boys, here is my new pic of the i7 920 with the added shrouds.


If you ever get around to it, you might consider popping a Kaze Maru 1900 RPM into that middle slot. I'm waiting to try it on a Megahalems. It's a fine fan for the configuration you have.

If you can't find one of those, the Kaze Maru2 1700 rpm has a similar cfm - according to Scythe - and is supposed to be a lot quieter.


----------



## shaolin95

You must be a mind reader as I have been researching 140mm fans to replace the middle one as I did a test removing the delta on the right side and did not feel the air coming thorough so I want something with more static pressure and the 140mm should be nice since that is how the configured it from the start.
I hate breaking the "simmetry" but performance is the main goal.


----------



## ehume

I'm saving my precious KM1900 for when I get my own D14.


----------



## shaolin95

I might end up getting one myself...currently looking around for a good deal on one.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
I might end up getting one myself...currently looking around for a good deal on one. 

Move quickly. They're discontinued and remaining stock is going fast.


----------



## shaolin95

I had no idea...thanks for the tip


----------



## zaeric19

Here is mine, fits in my A05N pretty well, despite its massiveness and how small my case is. Wires need work but I'm waiting until for some parts from performance-pcs so I can remove the HDD cage, flip my PSU, put sound dampening on the bottom of my case and a couple other things. I'll post again when I get that stuff done.


----------



## shaolin95

Thats a very interesting layout mate...you have been added.


----------



## Karim187

Hi guys, I have cooling issues in my I and am going to get a new cooler.

I a narrowed down choice to the Venomous X or the NH-D14 both are similar prices in the UK Â£70 with fans. The availability is also an issue here.

I can't find the Venomous x (been delayed for another month) and have only found 3 places that have the NH-D14 in stock! so going to get this one. Will pick it up tomorrow.

Do you guys use a fan controller to adjust the speeds? or have you plugged them into your mobo? Also do they supply an adapter to plug both fans into the CPU fan input on the mobo? or do i run one from CPU and one from another fan input.

I have the asus rampage extreme II and was going use the mobo to controller the fans. Is this recommended?

Any info would be great. Cheers


----------



## shaolin95

I did not use a fan controller when I first got it but I did not use the stock fans for long at all.
Those are weak fans so connecting to the mobo shouldn't be an issue although I normally avoid that.
No adapter is included so you need to mobo fan headers.
Regards


----------



## Karim187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
I did not use a fan controller when I first got it but I did not use the stock fans for long at all.
Those are weak fans so connecting to the mobo shouldn't be an issue although I normally avoid that.
No adapter is included so you need to mobo fan headers.
Regards

Cool, are you using a fan controller now? Also which fans are you using now? will the stock ones be good for i7 at 4.0ghz? thanks


----------



## shaolin95

I am using a fan controller, a sunbeam one.
I have a San Ace push, Scythe middle, and Delta pull...sort of overkill but I like the massive look (check the very first post on this thread and my last picture on that post that shows the latest).
The stock fans should be enough for 4Ghz but I guess it depends on air flow, ambient temp, fan orientation and how much voltage your CPU requires.
My D0 is voltage hungry for example and I like to keep things cool so having huge fans with great CFM I can move a ton of air and still control the noise levels according to my mood. 

Regards


----------



## Karim187

Machine looks awesome. I am going to give the stock fans a go for a bit and see how stable it is. If needs be will invest in a fan controller and some upgraded fans.

Any chance you could send my your overlclock settings? I am very new to this.







The mobo I have has some pre configured overclock settings so going to try those too.

Will post some pics up once i get the cooler in. Cheers


----------



## humbleguy

SO I have the ULTIMATE QUESTION!!!

WHich is better? The Venomous X or the NH D14???


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karim187* 
Machine looks awesome. I am going to give the stock fans a go for a bit and see how stable it is. If needs be will invest in a fan controller and some upgraded fans.

Any chance you could send my your overlclock settings? I am very new to this.







The mobo I have has some pre configured overclock settings so going to try those too.

Will post some pics up once i get the cooler in. Cheers

Thanks!








I could do that but that is hardly ever a good idea...you can use them as a base but every chip is a different "creature".
I can take a few screenshots when I get back from work with all the bios settings.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *humbleguy* 
SO I have the ULTIMATE QUESTION!!!

WHich is better? The Venomous X or the NH D14???

I like the D14 myself and interpolating some data I could see it still beating the VenX but it is bigger so not everyone is able to get one.
Also there is another one, the second coming of the IFX14 that could be the real challenger specially since it fits a 38mm fan in the middle which is the only thing I wish my D14 could do.


----------



## Karim187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Thanks!








I could do that but that is hardly ever a good idea...you can use them as a base but every chip is a different "being" lol
I can take a few screenshots when I get back from work with all the bios settings.

That would be really cool will give me a base to start with. I have been reading loads too so with try various settings to see what i get. Can't wait to the cooler now.


----------



## shaolin95

Sweet. I will do that then.
I am not pushing extreme voltages but since my D0 is voltage hungry you can always use a bit lower vcore than mine.
I will get back to you later.


----------



## Karim187

Please add me guys. I got mine today!!!!!

Shaolin did you manage to get those screenshots i was after.


----------



## shaolin95

You are IN!
Congrats on the bad boy.


----------



## Dopamin3

Count me in!


----------



## shaolin95

Nice, another HAF user too.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Nice, another HAF user too.

I just need new fans









You guys make me jealous with all the nice fans you have on it. I'm pretty happy with the stock ones though. At 4ghz, I idle at 36C and load at 62C and they are dead silent


----------



## shaolin95

My D0 is a C0 in disguise voltage wise plus I like the looks so that is why I went over the top lol
The stock D14 is a monster as well. 
I replaced my side 230mm with 4x120mm zalman fans...I did not like how weak the 230mm felt at least to me.

Regards


----------



## Karim187

Hey Shaolin,

What fan you using in the middle of the heatsinks? I have some delta fans i was going to try in push pull but want something in the middle that will also do a good job. Was going to leave the 140mm noctua in there but now sure.

Cheers

Karim


----------



## shaolin95

Right now I am using a scythe that is supposed to do about 100cfm but it seems static pressure is very weak on it so I am going to be ordering a delta at sidewinder computers that is 25mm and seems to be a beast


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Right now I am using a scythe that is supposed to do about 100cfm but it seems static pressure is very weak on it so I am going to be ordering a delta at sidewinder computers that is 25mm and seems to be a beast 

Might want to get this too








Peltor H6A/V Optime Noise Reduction Earmuff $10.66


----------



## shaolin95

No need when you have This


----------



## Fons

I just ordered this monster, question is will it fit in my armor jr?


----------



## shaolin95

I am not very good at those questions specially since I am working so its hard for me to research answer but I hope someone else can help you with this.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fons*


I just ordered this monster, question is will it fit in my armor jr?


Just check the width of your case versus the height of this heatsink. BOOM BADDA BING VOILA!!


----------



## Fons

If it doesn't fit I'll just cut a hole in the window. I'll post pics of it when I get it.


----------



## shaolin95

Thats the spirit!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


Right now I am using a scythe that is supposed to do about 100cfm but it seems static pressure is very weak on it so I am going to be ordering a delta at sidewinder computers that is 25mm and seems to be a beast 


Check out this Delta for $4.95. I got two. They look and act new. Specs here.


----------



## XRogerX

shaolin i odered mine and i will have it tuesday but we shall see

Wow looks like im the 1st AMD boy to get this so far looking at

everyone system lol

i just hope i can close my case after getting this cooler lol


----------



## shaolin95

hahaha nice.
I actually had it on an AM3 phenom 965 C3 system first and it did very nice too, 
Welcome amigo!


----------



## XRogerX

so since you have that on an AMD it does blow out the back then right


----------



## shaolin95

I HAD it on AMD but yes, it can blow out the back. I had mine the opposite way, pulling cold air in because on the back fan I connect an air duct getting cold air from the outside(or AC during summer). But yes, at least with my mobo it worked like that.


----------



## XRogerX

ok how about closing theside panel with the Noctuca is so how wide is your case?


----------



## Paradigm

What kind of temps were you getting with the D14 on the AMD system?


----------



## XRogerX

I dont have it yet, it will be here tuesdays


----------



## GarethKK

Add me to this prestigious group







Pic to follow...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradigm* 
What kind of temps were you getting with the D14 on the AMD system?

Mines a new build so voltages not optimised yet, but so far, with ambient temps at 23Â°C, I'm seeing 38Â°C idle, 43Â°C regular gaming load, and 52Â°C 100% load (maximum recorded peak whilst running Prime95 and IBT).

CPU - 3913 @ 1.45v (1.53v 100% load with Loadline Calibration enabled)
CPU/NB - 2400 @ 1.4375v

I'm not using either of the low noise adaptors that were included, just using the Y-splitter with both fans connected to the CPU motherboard header.

G.skill Ripjaws definitely fit btw.


----------



## vintank

better register me for this club








there the beast is sitting in my corsair 800d
just trying to figure out if it is seated correctly as my i7 920 is 
only OC'd to 3.2ghz at the moment (first real oc attempt) 
and the temp at idle is 40C - 43C and with prime95 loaded up to 
65C - 73C

the rear fan on case is an intake and the fans on the D14 are pushing air up 
through the heatsink and being exhausted by 2 140mm's on the top of the case
only orientation that will work with the EVGA X58 Classified


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Can you put a fan on the bottom there? I would think that having a fan there is pretty key and would lower your temps a bit. Two push + 1 pull > two push > 1 push + 1 pull imo. That first tower isn't getting too much cooling with just the middle fan pulling air through it.


----------



## shaolin95

Welcome to the new two members!
Vintank, can you install it horizontally so that the rear fan that you have as intake works as the push fan? Pretty much like my setup I mean.

Regards


----------



## XRogerX

i dont think he can do it with his ram , but i might be wrong


----------



## Karim187

rights guys going to mount mine today. Do i use the thermal paste it has come with or my artic silver 5 (which takes 200 years to settle in) lol

Cheers


----------



## GarethKK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karim187* 
rights guys going to mount mine today. Do i use the thermal paste it has come with or my artic silver 5 (which takes 200 years to settle in) lol

Cheers

I also had Silver 5 but went with the TIM it came with as apparently it's very good, I had more trouble working out exactly how to apply it since I hadn't used it before or owned a quad core







. Anyone got tips on this? I used one small amount in the middle as you would with a single core, but maybe it should be 4 smaller amounts towards the edges?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

One pea sized glob in the center... definitely the best way to go. You can use less, like a rice sized grain, but I like pea sized.

And yeah, I'd say the Noctua stuff is at least as good as AS5.


----------



## shaolin95

If you cannot get something like Gelid Extreme or Coolloaboratory Liquid Pro or Indigo Extreme then I say use AS5 but a very small dot.
The pressure mount on the Noctua spreads it a LOT. When I was using it I had to use less than usual.
Regards


----------



## XRogerX

Well my New toy is in NY still lol but the Estimated delivery Feb 9 but i havent ever ordered anything thats shipped Fedex b4, i heard alot of people saying there bad, how true it is i dont know i will have to find out on my own if it get here on the 9th

and from Syracuse, NY to Mexico, ME its an 8 hours

and i know thats the truth cause i have been to Syracuse

also does anyone have the Cosmos 1000 Case that fits this Cooler


----------



## Fjask

It should fit in that case. It just fits in my case which I measured to be just over 7 and 3/4 inches wide, the Cosmos 1000 should be wider than that. 
Here's my system as reference, don't mind the mass of cables.


----------



## XRogerX

well i will post my System even if it dont have that cooler yet

Does you side penal go on or do you have a problem with it after its on?





As you can see from the Cosmos there is a Bar there for the Side Panel and i have a 120mm intake on the Window, i will post a Pic of that



i think i should of done alittle more reading 1st, im just hoping it doesnt touch the Rail for the side panel or the window intake Fan if it does i will be selling NH-D14


----------



## XRogerX

Well from the motherboard to that Side rail for the side panel its only 7inches


----------



## ChrisB17

Just picked up mine today. What a Beast. A very quiet beast. So far I love it.


----------



## shaolin95

Congrats mate!


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Just picked up mine today. What a Beast. A very quiet beast. So far I love it.


Gratz bud now just need some pics so we can see your new toy


----------



## shaolin95

You got that right 
The Club is really picking up now...yeah!


----------



## XRogerX

well as soon at mine get here i will be part of it

if it fits , Crossing fingers lol


----------



## shaolin95

I am sure you will find a way.


----------



## XRogerX

im sure i will i just dont want it to hit the side Rail if it under 7 inches i will be ok
Hey Shaolin can you close you case with that monster in it, is so can you post a pic


----------



## shaolin95

The case is always closed. LOL
I will take a pic in a way that shows the distance between the side panel and the top of the cooler.


----------



## XRogerX

ok kewl thanks but i know theres alot of room at the top in those HAF's lol


----------



## shaolin95

LOL sorry I mean the top of the cooler if it was standing up...let me rephrase between the side wall and the heat pipes that extend over the fins.


----------



## XRogerX

ok i be waiting bro tyvm


----------



## shaolin95

I tried the pic but you wont get any perspective on the distance. By eye, I could see about 2 inches at least from the side glass to the D14 in my case.


----------



## XRogerX

ok cause on my window i have a 120mm fan on it , from the base of the HS to the tip top how many inches its it?


----------



## GarethKK

Some quick pics...


----------



## ChrisB17

I have had this cooler running for 48 hours now. I had to change the fans to my ZM-F3's to move air because stock wasn't cutting it.

And to be honest temps arent fantastic. My mega had similar/better results. I reseated this cooler 3 times now and still am maxing out at 75*c. Where the mega was 72*c.


----------



## shaolin95

Strange results, the D14 should be able to beat the Megahalems.
Different TIM, any pics of your case to see you configuration?


----------



## XRogerX

well i got mine today and it already installed , this is the easiest HS to install i will get temps later but here are my pics , there not the greatest ones but there pics
ok the 1st im take this to show you how close it is to the GFX Cards







well as you can see i was worried for good reason but i think i put to much thought into it and i was getting worried but as i was instilling it i was happy , but then i started to think if it was gonig to hit the intake fan, so i didnt even bolt the HS down and i stop what i was doing , and said to myself why am i gonig to bolt this down if its not gonig to fit with the intake fan, so i look and i put the side panel on and boom it closed so now everything is smoooth

Thanks Roger

Few More

heres a few more Pics


----------



## shaolin95

Looking good mate...happy you didn't have to do any crazing modding...I was scared with my EVGA mobo as well....I will post some pics but the vreg cooler is pushing against the D14...it was a close call ...almost thought it was not going to work.


----------



## XRogerX

and i can say now im official of the Noctua NH-D14 Club


----------



## Karim187

Hi guys i can't get the cooler in. I am trying to mount the curved brackets and they will not go over the screws.

I have put the small black plastics in but then i can't get the metal bracket screwed in. I can fit it is i use the amd white ones.

Did you guys use the black ones?

Thanks


----------



## XRogerX

make sure you useing then intel bag, and there is another bag of parts dont use the AMD bag


----------



## XRogerX

Make sure your useing the Intel Parts not the AMD one, the longer curved backets are for the Intels


----------



## shaolin95

Hey roger I just added you btw.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


Hey roger I just added you btw.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karim187* 
Hi guys i can't get the cooler in. I am trying to mount the curved brackets and they will not go over the screws.

I have put the small black plastics in but then i can't get the metal bracket screwed in. I can fit it is i use the amd white ones.

Did you guys use the black ones?

Thanks

How ya doing with that Karim you got it going now?


----------



## Karim187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XRogerX* 
How ya doing with that Karim you got it going now?

Ignore me i was being stupid!!!! I was trying to mount them upside down! Its been a very long day. The beast is in will put some pics up in a bit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## XRogerX

well gratz glad you was stupid instead of it not fitting lol , j/k lol

looking forward to the pics


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Strange results, the D14 should be able to beat the Megahalems.
Different TIM, any pics of your case to see you configuration?

I am using OCZ freeze TIM.

And here is my case airflow thing.


----------



## shaolin95

You got the same case I have.
Did you apply the time with just one dot in the middle or did you spread it?
With that configuration mine is doing great.
Also, I assume the d14 has been installed in the "regular" way not with the fans pushing air up, correct?


----------



## ChrisB17

It is pushing up due to the fact my ram sinks hit the fans and I cant install any ram in the first 2 ram slots of my mobo.


----------



## shaolin95

I see. That in my opinion explains it then. The side fan on the HAF932 is not my cup of tea plus you get the hot air generated by the video cards as well.
In that config I would try going with the rear fan as exahust then to see if it helps but yeah, I have seen other results installed that way and results werent that great.

One thing though can you install it with the fan on the left and the middle and nothing on the right side so it does not affect your ram?


----------



## ChrisB17

Well its a little late now to take it all apart. It should be OK IMO. I doubt the CPU will ever see the load its getting from LINX and Prime.


----------



## shaolin95

Oh yeah that I agree with. Just trying to get you the performance you expected


----------



## Karim187

Right guys here is the beast.

I have not had a large amount of time to test temps. Results so far

On original Intel cooler at 2.8ghz I was getting 84 degrees with prime 95!!!!

Now with the noctua and some small fan changes in the case i am getting 69 degrees at 3.8ghz!!! This is with prime 95. I am going to run a 3-4 test today when i get home from work. Yes i am at work already! Oh on standard setup no overclock i was getting 55 degrees with prime 95. So thats a cool 29 degrees lower than the stock cooler







.

enjoy


----------



## XRogerX

sweet another Cosmos case i should of went with the S instead of the 1000, the Wire management isnt that great in these case but i see alot of the cosmos s with better management, yes this cooler is a beast and these are the temps im getting vs the TRUE

Temps

Noctua NH-D14

Each Test running for 30mins

at stock clocks 3.2 ,26c-28c Steady

LinX

at stock clock (Load) 39c-43c

OCCT

Stock Clock (Load) 37c - 39c

OVERCLOCK 3.8Ghz

Idle 29c - 31c

LinX
at LOAD 47c - 51c

Temps

TRUE 120 Ultra Extreme

Each Test running for 30mins

At stock clocks 3.2 ,27c-30c Also Steady

LinX

at stock clock (Load)43c - 46c

OCCT

Stock Clock (Load) 37c - 40c

OVERCLOCKED 3.8Ghz

Idle 29c - 31c Same as the Noctua

LinX

at LOAD 47c - 52c


----------



## Karim187

Those are nice temps you got there Roger.

My room is quite warm even with the heating off so not go temps that low. I used the noctua thermal paste and it seems to work well.

Oh i have had to leave the side panel off as the fan hits the heatsink. So i have got myself some perspex and am going to remove the fan today and have a nice window. Should have it installed tonight. Going to tidy my cabling too. Then all set.

I have a spare delta do you think i should put it on the heatsink and replace the NF-P12. Will leave the 140mm in the middle.


----------



## XRogerX

well i dont know really the only thing i can tell you is to try it and monitor the temp with what you got now then change them and see whats better , my self im going to leave it as it is cause my temps are great dont want to mess with itlol

i got an Ultra Kraze 3000 RPM and that baby is loud , but it good for a spare as i have two of them i got them when i got my TRUE 120 Ultra Extreme but now there sitting in the box you might want to call around if that Side intake is gonig to give you a problem ,i have a modded window on mine with 120mm intake fan blowing on the GFX's let me dig up a pic of it, i think it cost me like $50 with shipping

here it is this is where i got mine

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23938

This is what it looks like





This was well worth the money cause it blows right on my card and keeps them cool


----------



## Karim187

the case looks nice.

I have already removed the fan and the mesh. my perspex arrives today so will get it it fitted tonight and send some pics over. The gpu is running nice now i have that 2500 delta at the base and the 2 small fans removing the heat from the card.

So not going to go for a side fan. Going to run prime for a bit tonight then change the fan on heatsink to the delta one and see if it runs cooler. The perspex cost me Â£10 and a new side panel with window will cost Â£38 here in the UK. lol


----------



## XRogerX

sweet , i will be looknig forward to the Pics , i love pics


----------



## Karim187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XRogerX* 
sweet , i will be looknig forward to the Pics , i love pics

lol will try and get them up tonight as long as the perspex arrives today.


----------



## Karim187

Hey Roger, Completed the case. take a look you can see my lovely noctua through the lovely new window i have fitted. I removed the side fan and mesh and fitted the perspex. Now i can admire my Noctua all the time.


----------



## liberalelephant

Has anybody here thrown a couple of these fans on the NH-D14 and tested it out on an i7 920 at a high voltage?


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karim187*


Hey Roger, Completed the case. take a look you can see my lovely noctua through the lovely new window i have fitted. I removed the side fan and mesh and fitted the perspex. Now i can admire my Noctua all the time.










A you Gawd see all the other Cosmos look alot better then the 1000 :swearing:, i got to get myself another case if i get the S im gonig to order the window in advance and probably get it eched









Well gratz on the new Window and Noctua you planning on doing any other Mods to it?


----------



## ehume

Actually, you might consider a Kaze Maru. Same profile as the P14, but KM2's go up to 1700 rpm and KM's go up to 1900.


----------



## CyMEN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuomi*


only few degree


Nuomi are you actually able to close the side panel on the PC-B25F, looks hard on one of the pictures?? Thinking about the same build!


----------



## Fons

I received my cooler last night! Thread needs more pics!


----------



## shaolin95

Nice!
Thats the spirit...come on guys more pics!


----------



## Fons

A couple of things I should note. I tried to get pictures to show clearance for people that have ripjaws or an asrock p55 extreme. If you have the P55 Extreme it does prevent you from using PCIE 2.0-1, so using triple sli is not possible on this board with this cooler. This cooler just barely fits in my armor jr. I had to move the side fan to the outside of the window to make it possible.


----------



## shaolin95

Ok I got my next overkill upgrade planned now:

2 x Delta AFB1212SHE Rev C (190 CFM / 55.5 db(A) / 17.64mm pressure / 15Watts)
1 x Delta FFB1212EH (150 CFM / 56.4 dBA / 17.40 watts / Pressure 12.43 mm)

I like that I do not have to change fan controller with the ones above as opposed to getting the 220CFM ones but then again, I am trying to decide if I want to just go all the way to the 220 monsters.....


----------



## Fons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


Ok I got my next overkill upgrade planned now:

2 x Delta AFB1212SHE Rev C (190 CFM / 55.5 db(A) / 17.64mm pressure / 15Watts)
1 x Delta FFB1212EH (150 CFM / 56.4 dBA / 17.40 watts / Pressure 12.43 mm)

I like that I do not have to change fan controller with the ones above as opposed to getting the 220CFM ones but then again, I am trying to decide if I want to just go all the way to the 220 monsters.....


if you don't care about dBA than go with the 220s


----------



## shaolin95

Oh yeah I care so that is why I am using a fan controller but now based on the specs...190cfm 55dba vs 220cfm 65dba....maybe by the time I start lowering the voltage the stats are going to be very similar anyway so I am going with the 190 I think.


----------



## Karim187

After adding the Noctua in and a few fan mods in the case I have hit 4.0ghz on air! Yipee









This is after 3 hours of prime 95

Going to swap the front fan on the noctua to 2500rpm delta to see if i can get the temps lower to attempt 4.2Ghz. Will remove the rear exhaust and mount it on the noctua so have 2500rpm in and out and noctua 14 in the middle.

Game on


----------



## shaolin95

Nice job mate...keep going


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karim187*


After adding the Noctua in and a few fan mods in the case I have hit 4.0ghz on air! Yipee









This is after 3 hours of prime 95

Going to swap the front fan on the noctua to 2500rpm delta to see if i can get the temps lower to attempt 4.2Ghz. Will remove the rear exhaust and mount it on the noctua so have 2500rpm in and out and noctua 14 in the middle.

Game on


Very nice Karim glad you can Hit 4Ghz, i wonder if i can hit it i know i can hit 4ghz if i put my System on the outdoor porch where it ferking cold, so i will check with just this cooler without going outside


----------



## ali7up

Add me to the club!


----------



## Karim187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XRogerX*


Very nice Karim glad you can Hit 4Ghz, i wonder if i can hit it i know i can hit 4ghz if i put my System on the outdoor porch where it ferking cold, so i will check with just this cooler without going outside


LOL have fun outside! hahahaha. I have hit 4.12ghz after 5 hours of prime 95. Temps hit 81 max. Going to change the fans tomorrow and aim for 4.2 or even 4.3 lol This Noctua is amazing. Will try different thermal pastes with it.


----------



## Karim187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Add me to the club!


Nice setup mate. What temps you getting?


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karim187* 
LOL have fun outside! hahahaha. I have hit 4.12ghz after 5 hours of prime 95. Temps hit 81 max. Going to change the fans tomorrow and aim for 4.2 or even 4.3 lol This Noctua is amazing. Will try different thermal pastes with it.

Is that your temps inside got to remember you got an Intel vs my AMD , intels clock really well compair to the AMDs ,i know my CPu hits ,im doing Prime now and at 3.8Ghz im getting 50c inside

I dont know if thats any good for am AMD


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karim187*


Nice setup mate. What temps you getting?


thanks, at idle i am 25-30 and 100% load 48-51. Everything stock


----------



## liberalelephant

At what RPM are your fans dead silent on the NH-D14?


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
At what RPM are your fans dead silent on the NH-D14?

bump


----------



## Fons

Well I hit 4Ghz stable with max temp of 54-57C and idle of 30-33C. Max temp was achieved running mprime for 3hrs, test 1, 4 workers.

My fans are silent around 1000 rpms. remember everyones ears are different.


----------



## GJF47

Ordered mine today, should be here saturday along with some Noiseblocker XL2 fans. Pics to come hopefully after the weekend if i can get my case sprayed black by then


----------



## shaolin95

Nice, welcome and will be waiting for pics


----------



## GJF47

cheers mate! Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow, if not will be monday! What do you guys think is the best way to apply the TIM? I usually do the pea size blob in the middle or is there a better method with this cooler?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Middle blob ftw


----------



## shaolin95

For sure , best way indeed.


----------



## GJF47

Cheers guys. Mine arrived this morning and im hoping to get the case sprayed by tomorrow so pics will be up soon


----------



## GJF47

Mine arrived yesterday managed to fit it today after spraying my case


















Just about clears the Ripjaws


----------



## shaolin95

Very nice system mate...congrats!


----------



## ehume

@GJF47: Thanks for posting the pic of the fan just clearing the Ripjaws. Important info for us.


----------



## GJF47

Anyone using it with AMD? Just wondered what sort of temps people are getting


----------



## LOUISSSSS

I just ordered the D14 with my employee discount to $62.50 + 5 shipping. Whats everyone else paying for this thing?

I *hope* this will fit in my P180 Mini Case.

The rest of the system is:
Gigabyte 785GM-US2H
AMD x4 620
4gb G.Skill DDR2 800
*P180 Mini*
2x1TB WD Black


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS*


I just ordered the D14 with my employee discount to $62.50 + 5 shipping. Whats everyone else paying for this thing?

I *hope* this will fit in my P180 Mini Case.

The rest of the system is:
Gigabyte 785GM-US2H
AMD x4 620
4gb G.Skill DDR2 800
*P180 Mini*
2x1TB WD Black


Just because you got it that cheap I am not adding you!









J/K welcome


----------



## LOUISSSSS

lol thanks!

i still need some good answers on whether or not it will fit in my p180 mini =*(


----------



## shaolin95

I am not very good with those Qs but I am sure someone will reply soon.


----------



## Zippit

I'll be in here tomorrow.


----------



## shaolin95

If that is you in the picture I will be happy to help you install it!


----------



## Sandtiger

Whats up peoples. Count me in on the club







This is my 3rd build. Its an addiction. They keep getting more expensive.... anyways Im looking foward to some good numbers with the NH-D14. Here is whats on the way from Newegg and TDirect.

Case: Antec Twelve Hundred Black Steel ATX Full Tower

Power Supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS

Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0









Processer: Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core

RAM: 2x G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 6GB(12totl) 3 x 2GB DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)

CPU COOLER: Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler

Video Card: ASUS Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB 7200RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s (for storage)

Optical: LITE-ON Black 24X DVD Writer Black SATA LightScribe

Monitors: 2x HannsÂ·G Hi-221DPB Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor

Speakers: Logitech Z-2300 200 watts RMS 2.1 Speaker System

Os: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack

Extras:

Western Digital WD TV Mini Media Player

steelseries Merc Black USB Wired Ergonomic Gaming Keyboard

LOGISYS Computer CLK12BL2 12" DUAL COLD CATHODE KIT

Labtech Elite 825B Adjustable Headphones

2x COOLER MASTER 120mm 4 BLUE LED (extra casefans)

Reusing My Microsoft Trackball

Reusing a WD CB 160Gb HDD for my os

Should have everything by the end of the week. Ill post build pics and numbers next week.

With the 7 x 120mm and 1 x 200mm case fans, and the 1 x 120mm and 1 x 140mm fan on the NH-D14 I should have a crap ton of air moving around. I'm Hoping to get the I7 920 up to 4.++ Like I have seen others do







and wait for the new 6-core monsters to drop in price.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
If that is you in the picture I will be happy to help you install it!









lol

been thinking about upgrading, i love my noctua NF-P12, this v1 is due for an upgrade real soon.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Wow that HardOCP review of the D14 is ******ed! what do you guys think?


----------



## shaolin95

Just that, that is ******ED...when you see the top to dogs being beaten by crappier coolers you have to question their procedures...or motives....oh an try arguing with the owner there...he is the Maradona of pc forums!


----------



## LOUISSSSS

http://img25.imageshack.us/i/img0249ex.jpg/

I'm guessing this confirms the d14 fits in the mini p180?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Hard ocp is paid off by zalman


----------



## shaolin95

Nice!


----------



## LOUISSSSS

How much did everyone pay for their d14?


----------



## Sandtiger

Mine was $90 shipped. I found it slightly cheaper on other sites, but decided to fo with TigerDirect just to be safe....NewEgg was sold out....

Also saw the Hardocp while reasearching for this cooler, along with a dozen other reviews. I also thought it out of place as all the other reviews raved about the NH-D14....


----------



## Zippit

I'm in... pics will follow soon!


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS*


How much did everyone pay for their d14?


Paid Â£45 for mine off someone on here on here


----------



## LOUISSSSS

i got mine for $72 shipped from tiger direct, employee discount =]


----------



## Sandtiger

got the case, MB, HDD, VC, KB and other goodies today, NH-D14 due tomorrow







<--excited


----------



## Greentea711

Count me in!!!
New Member.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Got my D14 today and confirmed that it fits in the mini P180 with room to spare.

This noctua is the highest quality heatsink i've ever used. It came with a huge tube of TIM, Y 3-pin adapter, fan voltage reducing adapters, and the best packaging i've ever seen, down to the instruction manual paper. Amazing.

My AMD 620's temps are amazing as you've guessed very damn near ambient temps.
CPU Idle @ 21c, ambients 65-68f. i'm happy.

Now, whats the max suggested vCore for AMD's X4 620?


----------



## Peoko

I am using a Noctua NH-D14 for i7 920 (all default) and my temps are high, in idle i get 35 Celsius, i`m wondering what i`ll get when i will overclock it to 4.0 Ghz, it will probably go to 50 in idle.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

^^ what r ur ambients? and are you sure you mounted it well? 35 idle doesn't really matter and is by all means "good"


----------



## Peoko

Room temp is 26 C , i`m sure i mounted it correctly, i was hoping to go max 30 C on idle with default settings.


----------



## Zippit

Its all about the load temps not the idle temps.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peoko*


Room temp is 26 C , i`m sure i mounted it correctly, i was hoping to go max 30 C on idle with default settings.


sounds normal, 78F is hot for a room temp


----------



## LOUISSSSS




----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peoko*


I am using a Noctua NH-D14 for i7 920 (all default) and my temps are high, in idle i get 35 Celsius, i`m wondering what i`ll get when i will overclock it to 4.0 Ghz, it will probably go to 50 in idle.


If you want to get your idles down, take your fans off auto. Those default Noctua fans are not loud, so let them run at full speed. That will bring your idle temps down.

Really, if your fans are on auto, the idle temp represents what your MB finds acceptable. If the idle temp gets up where the MB is set to take action, then it gooses the fans. So the idle temp is not a function of fans, unless you're running such fans that they really push air, even at their lowest rpm's.

If you want better performance, you might look into the highest rpm Kaze Maru or KM2 you can find - they are 140mm fans with 120mm mounting holes, just like the P14. But they move more air.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

if u want better idles, just find a way to lower your ambients where your case is intaking cooler air:
-move the case near a window
-clean out dust
-turn down the heat
-turn up the AC

not related to ambients but try:
-remounting, a good mount is the single most important thing in determining the performance of a HS
-get better case fans to intake more cool air for the HS
-apply ur TIM better

i'm sitting at 1.45vCore right now @ 23c idle; 68F room temp


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greentea711*


Count me in!!!


You are in...congrats mate!


----------



## Peoko

i would like your opinion about my temps.

After oc to 3.8 GHZ with Core Volt: 1.20 i got this temps:

Room temp: 27C

idle: CPU: 24C , Core 1: 38C , Core 2: 33C , Core 3: 37C, Core 4: 32C
full load: CPU: 45C, Core 1: 55C, Core 2: 50C, Core 3: 52C, Core 4: 48C

Should i worry or is it ok? The system is new, i mounted it 2 days ago, so there is no dust issues, the case fans are all on medium and the cpu fan is at 1260RPM always.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peoko* 
i would like your opinion about my temps.

After oc to 3.8 GHZ with Core Volt: 1.20 i got this temps:

Room temp: 27C

idle: *CPU: 24C* , Core 1: 38C , Core 2: 33C , Core 3: 37C, Core 4: 32C
full load: CPU: 45C, Core 1: 55C, Core 2: 50C, Core 3: 52C, Core 4: 48C

Should i worry or is it ok? The system is new, i mounted it 2 days ago, so there is no dust issues, the case fans are all on medium and the cpu fan is at 1260RPM always.

i think your temps are full of fail. (idle temp < ambients) = fail,
unless that was a typo then ur good

edit: unless u care about the 10c range between cores which means you mounted unevenly, or poorly applied TIM


----------



## Greentea711

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peoko* 
i would like your opinion about my temps.

After oc to 3.8 GHZ with Core Volt: 1.20 i got this temps:

Room temp: 27C

idle: CPU: 24C , Core 1: 38C , Core 2: 33C , Core 3: 37C, Core 4: 32C
full load: CPU: 45C, Core 1: 55C, Core 2: 50C, Core 3: 52C, Core 4: 48C

Should i worry or is it ok? The system is new, i mounted it 2 days ago, so there is no dust issues, the case fans are all on medium and the cpu fan is at 1260RPM always.

You are able to oc 3.8ghz, with just 1.20volt? the lowest mine could go is 1.293 or something like that.


----------



## calavera

if that is true, thats a good d0 chip. [email protected]


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greentea711* 
You are able to oc 3.8ghz, with just 1.20volt? the lowest mine could go is 1.293 or something like that.

this temperature is also under ambients using air cooling, and his load temps have a 10c range between cores =\\ i wouldn't trust this guys numbers


----------



## Peoko

Here are my idle temps, i don`t understand why you wouldn`t belive...what`s so strange?

I will upload full load temps later.


----------



## ehume

You are having sensor issues. I had the same issue. Your cpu is misreporting itself. Try suspending your D14 with a wire attached to the top of your case. Use a pocket level to get it level. If a Megahalems with a fan or two can sag (mine did), your behemoth can sag.


----------



## Peoko

i really don`t know how to do that...


----------



## ehume

I took some picture wire - I have a role of single strand steel wire I use for such things, but multistrand picture hanging wire ought to do fine. You can get both at a hardware store.

I just made a loop around the grill at the top of my case. The bottom of the loop went around the pipes sticking up out of the fins. I twisted the wire loop until the side of the mega was level with the groud - there is enough space between the side and the top of the case for a compact level to fit. You could also use an iPhone or an iPod Touch with a free level app - I use iHandy, for example.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

what r u guys complaining about? the d14 is fine without any strings, ropes, bungee straps or anything. mine isn't falling down anytime soon.

and @ Peoko, what don't you know how to do? Do you know that u have a problem with your CPU? your CPU temps can't be lower than your ambient, to state the obvious


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

hi guys. Is it better than the D12 ?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

^^ yep


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD*


hi guys. Is it better than the D12 ?


hella yea


----------



## XRogerX

well just wanted to fill you in alittle on what i have been up to

here are some test with the TRUE120 vs the Noctua NH-D14

Temps

Noctua NH-D14

Each Test running for 30mins

at stock clocks 3.2 ,26c-28c Steady

LinX

at stock clock (Load) 39c-43c

OCCT

Stock Clock (Load) 37c - 39c

OVERCLOCK 3.8Ghz

Idle 29c - 31c

LinX
at LOAD 47c - 51c

Temps

TRUE 120 Ultra Extreme

Each Test running for 30mins

At stock clocks 3.2 ,27c-30c Also Steady

LinX

at stock clock (Load)43c - 46c

OCCT

Stock Clock (Load) 37c - 40c

OVERCLOCKED 3.8Ghz

Idle 29c - 31c Same as the Noctua

LinX

at LOAD 47c - 51c


----------



## GJF47

What voltage do you have your 955 at when it clocked to 3.8?


----------



## Hawk777th

Will it fit over dominator ram in a MSI NF980-G65 and does it point vertical or horizontal on that board? Other wise I guess Im going H50.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


What voltage do you have your 955 at when it clocked to 3.8?


i have the volts @1.44 to get stable with LinX and Prime , but it will boot @ 1.41 and it will run all day


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Will it fit over dominator ram in a MSI NF980-G65 and does it point vertical or horizontal on that board? Other wise I guess Im going H50.


Well i have the same board almost just Diffrent model and if you get this HS it will mount with it blowing out the Back of the case , as for the ram i dont know dominator ram if it high profile it will hit the HS , but i let me check if you board is listed for this HS

ok it will fit on you board cause you board is liked here with a green checkmark next ot it

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c..._id=34#AM3_MSI

also you Ram does fit - Compatible when the heatsink on top of the heatspreader is removed

you can find it here

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...4#DDR3_Corsair

if you scroll to this page you will see what they mean by removing the heatspreader

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=f...ducts_id=34#14


----------



## Zippit

Hey guys if one core is 10c higher then the rest it could mean I havn't got a flat surface right? I've already reseated it.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XRogerX*


i have the volts @1.44 to get stable with LinX and Prime , but it will boot @ 1.41 and it will run all day


Sorry for off-topic, but what are the other settings in your bios? I am still trying to get 3.8 but getting blue screen soon as it gets into windows even at 1.5Vcore







and my temps are very similar to yours at idle and it hits max 44c at 3.6 stock voltage Prime95 or OCCT


----------



## Hawk777th

Guess Im just gonna go H50 then. Thanks


----------



## Peoko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Will it fit over dominator ram in a MSI NF980-G65 and does it point vertical or horizontal on that board? Other wise I guess Im going H50.


You don`t have to remove RAM heatspreaders, just put the fron fan a bit higher. 
here`s how it looks like:


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Hey guys if one core is 10c higher then the rest it could mean I havn't got a flat surface right? I've already reseated it.


You might post that question in the Real Temp thread.

Core temps are measured as distance from Tj max. They are subject to variation in the TjMax setting, as well as inaccuracy as you get further from TjMax. Intel says that beyond 50c lower than TjMax the numbers cannot be trusted. But ask Uncle Webb, the guy who wrote Real Temp.


----------



## fajita123

Hey, haven't got a chance to read through the whole thread yet (midterm tonight), but where did you get the fan clip for the third fan? Would love to get one.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fajita123*


Hey, haven't got a chance to read through the whole thread yet (midterm tonight), but where did you get the fan clip for the third fan? Would love to get one.


zip ties work, so do strings or rubberbands


----------



## fajita123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS*


zip ties work, so do strings or rubberbands


Yea, my zip ties aren't tight enough and the third fan vibrates a bit... kind of annoying. I'll have to play around a bit there when I get some time, just liked the look of the clips.


----------



## Fons

Upon emailing Noctua about getting another set of fan clips I got response.

Quote:

first of all thank you for purchasing a Noctua product
and contacting Noctua.

In order to get the clips, please send us your address and
a proof of purchase for the cooler.

We'll send you the requested parts once we've received all the necessary
informations.

Best regards,
Ebru Coskuner
Noctua support team


----------



## Zippit

Yay for perfect customer support!


----------



## LOUISSSSS

They are great


----------



## GAMERIG

Off-topic: I acknowledge Megahalem outperformed the Water Cooler H50. On-topic: I curiously just wondering, the High Ended Air Cooler Megahalem is beat the High Ended Air Cooler Noctua NH-D14 for temp, etc?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

The d14 wins most reviews


----------



## fajita123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fons* 
Upon emailing Noctua about getting another set of fan clips I got response.

Awesome! Thanks, I'll have to get in touch with them.


----------



## ehume

But Cogage Arrow vs Noctua D14?

I'm thinking about buying one of them.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


But Cogage Arrow vs Noctua D14?

I'm thinking about buying one of them.


It comes down to a few C in favor of the D14 I think.

But you do get great customer support and a quality product.


----------



## Fons

I thought that the arrow won by 1C. I wouldn't trade my Noctua for one though.

Quote:



Dear Fons,

thank you for the informations.

We will gladly send you the required fan clips, 
which you can expect within 10-14 working days.

For further informations please donÂ´t hesitate to contact me.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

the noctua has a very high quality finish, higher than any high end zalman, tuniq, scythe that i've ever used.

its so good that it'll be very hard to convince me otherwise. i'm not a blind fanboy either just because i have one. i bought one; it was my first Noctua product. The quality is what blew me away. The quietness is the cheery on top. And the temps are the sex.


----------



## fajita123

I also got a similar reply... my favourite part in bold

Quote:

thank you for the screenshot of your invoice.

We will gladly send you today the required clips *free of charge*,
which you can expect within 10-14 working days.

For further informations please donÂ´t hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Fons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
But Cogage Arrow vs Noctua D14?

I'm thinking about buying one of them.

I would just go with the Noctua the mounting system is real easy.


----------



## shaolin95

Of all the coolers I have tried installing the D14 has been my favorite.
The original Ninja has been the most painful one and I hate the H50 one.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

the d14 was easier than: intel stock pushpin cooler, scythe ninja, Swiftech GTZ water block (debatable, tie), Tuniq Tower. definitely almost as easy as the AMD stock cooler where all you need to do is lock the clips in place and press down the lever. piece of cake. 
and that screwdriver will be useful in doing other things also.


----------



## Fons

Just ordered 2 New Fans I'm going to see how well my Noctua can really cool.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fons*


Just ordered 2 New Fans I'm going to see how well my Noctua can really cool.


Not really well since the large space between fins. Also you'd only be able to put them on the outside of the cooler which leaves a giant gap in the middle for air to escape.


----------



## Keatonus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Not really well since the large space between fins. Also you'd only be able to put them on the outside of the cooler which leaves a giant gap in the middle for air to escape.


I think he'll leave the stock 140MM in the middle =]


----------



## shaolin95

I still need to go crazy with the Delta Trio ...I will post back when I get it installed :-0


----------



## Fons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Not really well since the large space between fins. Also you'd only be able to put them on the outside of the cooler which leaves a giant gap in the middle for air to escape.


I'm either leaving the middle 140 or putting a shroud in the center. so it will look like

<Fan|HS|Shroud|HS|Shroud|<Fan


----------



## LOUISSSSS

hmm my middle fan won't spin up when i have the CPU Fan Speed Control set to "Auto/Enabled" in BIOS. I have the 2 fans connected to the Y-Adapter then connected to the CPU header on the MB. My 120mm fan is spinning at 100+ rpms, but why is the 140mm not getting enough power? I see that the fins are moving (like its trying to spin) but its not actually doing a full rpm.
How can i fix this?


----------



## Fons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS* 
hmm my middle fan won't spin up when i have the CPU Fan Speed Control set to "Auto/Enabled" in BIOS. I have the 2 fans connected to the Y-Adapter then connected to the CPU header on the MB. My 120mm fan is spinning at 100+ rpms, but why is the 140mm not getting enough power? I see that the fins are moving (like its trying to spin) but its not actually doing a full rpm.
How can i fix this?

try to take the middle fan out and see if it spins. It could be that something is pushing up against it. Otherwise try to plug it into the motherboard.


----------



## ydna666

Hi fellow D-14'ers,

Please add me to the club!!

Attached an older pic of my sig rig while I was working on it (it's the only one I have @tm):










I love this cooler >> The Noctua NH-D14 is a beast!!!


----------



## eCoManiac

Hey guys. I just ordered this bad boy along with some Indigo Extreme TIM.

Has anybody used this combo yet? I'm curious to know how the TIM reflow went with this unit. With all that mass to the HS, I'm a tad worried the TIM won't get hot enough.
















I want to be sure to get it right the first time at $10 a pop.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


Hi fellow D-14'ers,

Please add me to the club!!

Attached an older pic of my sig rig while I was working on it (it's the only one I have @tm):










I love this cooler >> The Noctua NH-D14 is a beast!!!










Nice one there mate!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eCoManiac*


Hey guys. I just ordered this bad boy along with some Indigo Extreme TIM.

Has anybody used this combo yet? I'm curious to know how the TIM reflow went with this unit. With all that mass to the HS, I'm a tad worried the TIM won't get hot enough.
















I want to be sure to get it right the first time at $10 a pop.










Well, you could turn the fans off and let it heat up while you monitor the temps. Or if your mb has a user-set fan controller (e.g. - Gigabyte) you could set the fans to turn on only when the temp gets hot enough to set the TIM.


----------



## eCoManiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Well, you could turn the fans off and let it heat up while you monitor the temps. Or if your mb has a user-set fan controller (e.g. - Gigabyte) you could set the fans to turn on only when the temp gets hot enough to set the TIM.


I have Speedfan, so I assume I'll have time to get Win7 booted up and the temp monitors going. Within Speedfan I can take direct control of all the fans and turn them off if I wish - no problem. I'm just wondering with a HS as massive as the noctua, that it might passively cool the Indigo too much.

It's prolly not an issue, but some firsthand experience would be nice. I don't wanna botch the reflow, or keep the Phenom real hot longer than I need to.


----------



## Fons

I got my new fans and controller and got everything moved over to my new case and with an ambient of 18C I was getting Load temps of 49C with running Prime95 for 2 hours (Small and Large). I will do some more tests when I get a chance.


----------



## solidsquirrell

just got mine today add me !


----------



## whoisron

does removing the heatspreader on the corsair dominator ram stick sticks cause any problems with heat or what? will i not beable to overclock the rams anymore will they get really hot at stock?

also does moving up the fan effect airflow or give decrease in performance?


----------



## solidsquirrell

i wouldn't really worry about that, my blades have a shorter heatsink, and they overclock to 1200mhz ddr2


----------



## ydna666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


also does moving up the fan effect airflow or give decrease in performance?


I've moved both fans in the past and bench'd in between; I noticed no difference in temps. You should be ok


----------



## whoisron

if i were to get a noctua d14 i was thinking about getting corsair dominator ram should i remove the fins or just move the fan up a little or should i just look at a dif memory brand ilke OCZ gold?

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## groundzero9

Could anyone tell me if this cooler has any trouble clearing the heatsinks on Gskill Tridents? I've been googling around and can't seem to find an answer.


----------



## whoisron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Could anyone tell me if this cooler has any trouble clearing the heatsinks on Gskill Tridents? I've been googling around and can't seem to find an answer.


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...s_id=34&lng=en

says no


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...s_id=34&lng=en

says no


Thanks, I didn't see the ram section on their site


----------



## Gallien

how would two of these work in place of the stock noctua fans?

cooler/hotter
quieter/louder

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185092


----------



## LarsMarkelson

tiny bit louder but better performer from my research on air cooling throughout the months


----------



## ehume

Check out this SPCR review. Their Nexus Basic fans get superb results. That said, if you get two GT's let us know how they compare with the stock fans.


----------



## Dee.

Just switched to this cooler from a dark knight and I'm amazed by the difference.

Here's a shot of a few runs of LinX: (Ambient temps ~ 32)









When I had the dark knight temps soared to around 93-94 with a lower ambient temp of 3-4 degrees then the above run.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Hmmm.. I feel like your temps should be lower. What TIM are you using?


----------



## Fons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Hmmm.. I feel like your temps should be lower. What TIM are you using?


32C ambient is probably why its where it is.


----------



## StormX2

he likes it warm

Im still happy with my Noctua, but this one does look cool


----------



## Dee.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Hmmm.. I feel like your temps should be lower. What TIM are you using?

OCZ Freeze.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fons* 
32C ambient is probably why its where it is.

Yea, it has been crazy hot the past few days.

Temps don't exceed 63 degrees on Prime95 for reference.


----------



## ehume

Just received my D14, from Linke Computers of Hong Kong, via their warehouse in Vancouver, and Canadian Airmail.


----------



## eCoManiac

I'm making it official...










Next post I'll update how the Indigo Extreme went. A hint: it didn't go well.


----------



## pocenk

just wanna share my NH-D14, overall it's big, cool, silent


----------



## shaolin95

Welcome amigo!


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

*pocenk* , you got a Q6600,a good P45 Board and an NH-D14,so you should know what do next,I wanna see a 3.6ghz atleast on that Q6600!!


----------



## R1P5AW

I'm in....

Because of my testing:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...vs-noctua.html


----------



## reaper~

Add me too please... Just got mine yesterday and haven't got time to install it yet. This thing is huge! lol


----------



## eCoManiac

@R1p5aw & reaper~ - me thinks the club needs a pic to confirm, but welcome anyway. Better get your wide angle lenses out for this beast!









Hey R1p5aw, did you rip out your mb for your install, or no? Just curious. I'd rather give up my first borne than go through that hassle more than once a year, or so. lol


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eCoManiac* 
Hey R1p5aw, did you rip out your mb for your install, or no? Just curious. I'd rather give up my first borne than go through that hassle more than once a year, or so. lol

LOL

Yeah I did. I'm always pulling it out and changing stuff and replacing it so I've gotten pretty good at it.

And you were right bud...NH-D14 FTW

EDIT: I'll get a pic up tomorrow. I'm not opening my case anymore today lol


----------



## shaolin95

Welcome both and yes, pics please.


----------



## R1P5AW

A couple quick ones (cable management is poor at the moment..sorry)


----------



## reaper~

Well, mine is still in the box form. lol







Bought it used from another forum, $55 shipped.


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Well, mine is still in the box form. lol







Bought it used from another forum, $55 shipped.

From one new owner to another....you're gonna friggin love this thing


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
From one new owner to another....you're gonna friggin love this thing

Cool. I saw your review, nice job btw.


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Cool. I saw your review, nice job btw.









Thanks reaper. I'm loving this thing...can't wait to see some gut shots when you get it up and running. If it's not a hassle, post your before and after temps too


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
Thanks reaper. I'm loving this thing...can't wait to see some gut shots when you get it up and running. If it's not a hassle, post your before and after temps too









You're welcome and of course, I don't mind posting some temps before and after but it might be a while. Right now I'm waiting to get a Core i7-980x first to go with the Noctua.


----------



## pocenk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pharaoh overclocker* 
*pocenk* , you got a Q6600,a good P45 Board and an NH-D14,so you should know what do next,I wanna see a 3.6ghz atleast on that Q6600!!









i have tried to 3,6ghz but the vcore was too high(about 1,6v), so i decrease to x8 multi(prefer to get higher FSB at 410*8=3.280Ghz). i am still confuse about the max vcore for Q6600, some said 1,5v and others said 1,7v. my vID is 1.325v


----------



## pharaoh overclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pocenk* 
i have tried to 3,6ghz but the vcore was too high(about 1,6v), so i decrease to x8 multi(prefer to get higher FSB at 410*8=3.280Ghz). i am still confuse about the max vcore for Q6600, some said 1,5v and others said 1,7v. my vID is 1.325v

from my experience,higher fsb and lower Ghz doesn't make a noticeable difference at all, just try to go as high as you can with the multiplier set to 9,
try 3.4,3.5Ghz,go as high as you can,and try to overclock the ram too, and for overclocking quad cores, you should set your NB voltage to 1.44-1.45v, it makes a difference in performance from my experience,even if you get your overclock stable at 1.3v on the NB or so.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
From one new owner to another....you're gonna friggin love this thing

Nice review indeed.
I still remember when I tested it against the Mugen 2 and H50 that some people called BS on my results (similar to yours)


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Nice review indeed.
I still remember when I tested it against the Mugen 2 and H50 that some people called BS on my results (similar to yours)









Thanks shaolin-

Lol yeah I was ready for the Naysayers that's why I put a little disclaimer in my testing.


----------



## shaolin95

It is quite silly how people defend pieces of metal like they were their kids sometimes. I love my cooler but when something better comes out then thats cool, it is life, but some people cant let go or admit they no longer have the top dog...heck, how long people claims TRUE was still king long after it was beaten?


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
It is quite silly how people defend pieces of metal like they were their kids sometimes. I love my cooler but when something better comes out then thats cool, it is life, but some people cant let go or admit they no longer have the top dog...heck, how long people claims TRUE was still king long after it was beaten?









Haha!

Very true. Pretty silly how people get so attached to their components...


----------



## eCoManiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
Haha!

Very true. Pretty silly how people get so attached to their components...

I think it's more understandable when it's an overclockable cpu, tho. When I thought I burned up this sweet phenom with that Indigo mount, my heart just sunk!









The only reason I'm not running it faster, is it'll be noisier and I don't want it that way 24/7. I'm having problems getting some decent Cool 'n' Quiet action going, unfortunately.


----------



## izzman

Quick question for you guys:

Will this cooler fit in a Thermaltake Element V? I am about to order it along with the rest of my components and want to double check.

I have skimmed the thread trying to find someone with this setup but to no avail. Thanks!


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izzman* 
Quick question for you guys:

Will this cooler fit in a Thermaltake Element V? I am about to order it along with the rest of my components and want to double check.

I have skimmed the thread trying to find someone with this setup but to no avail. Thanks!

It say the maximum height for a cooler in that case is 155mm

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...1&ID=1900#Tab6

The NH-D14 is 160mm tall









http://noctua.at/main.php?show=produ...4&lng=en&set=1


----------



## izzman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
It say the maximum height for a cooler in that case is 155mm

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...1&ID=1900#Tab6

The NH-D14 is 160mm tall









http://noctua.at/main.php?show=produ...4&lng=en&set=1

That sucks









What would you guys recommend that would be comparable?, I already ordered the case, but not the rest.

Do you think if I took the door fan off that would provide enough room?


----------



## Shub

Would anyone please care to take a look at this thread and post here or there if they know one way or another?
Thanks!


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shub* 
Would anyone please care to take a look at this thread and post here or there if they know one way or another?
Thanks!

It will fit but will cover the ram slots, so you need to have low profile heatsinks on your ram.


----------



## R1P5AW

I made us some logo's for the group. Let me know what you guys think...


----------



## shaolin95

Good stuff, I like them!


----------



## R1P5AW

Two more for fun...


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Good stuff, I like them! 

Lol last week we were talking about getting to attached to PC components but I'm pretty positive I'm gonna stick to Noctua design for awhile


----------



## ehume

Hmm. Her hair color does match the Noctua logo. Of course, that was the _only_ reason you chose that picture . . .


----------



## R1P5AW

I'm getting an NF-P14 to use on the other side of my NH-D14 as exhaust in my case and I'll let you guys know how it works out


----------



## ehume

I read that you can email Noctua for a third pair of clips.


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I read that you can email Noctua for a third pair of clips.


Good info, I may look into. Thanks


----------



## Kaishi

I love my NH-D14, just like the NH-U12P before it.



I'd like to join the club please! PM already sent.


----------



## R1P5AW

The Noctua NH-D14 allowed me to OC to 4.2GHz at the same temps I was getting at 4.0GHz from the H50


----------



## miyo

Wow that is impressive! Seems like the Noctua is definitely better than the H50. How are the noise levels?


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miyo*


Wow that is impressive! Seems like the Noctua is definitely better than the H50. How are the noise levels?


Similar noise level as the H50 in push pull with 2 fans. The Noctua's fans are super quiet.

I'm sold on this cooler if you can't tell


----------



## shaolin95

I still remember this clubs very slow beginning but now it has been picking up steam nicely.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1P5AW*


The Noctua NH-D14 allowed me to OC to 4.2GHz at the same temps I was getting at 4.0GHz from the H50




Nice temps... do you live in a cool area? Just wondering about your ambients.

Seriously nice temps, I gotta get to installing my D14


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Nice temps... do you live in a cool area? Just wondering about your ambients.

Seriously nice temps, I gotta get to installing my D14










Thanks..No my ambient is around 20*C

Just a kickass cooler


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1P5AW*


Thanks..No my ambient is around 70**C *

Just a kickass cooler










pretty hot.


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


pretty hot.




















It's too early for posts!


----------



## tjmagneto

Mines arriving today. Will post pics to make it official.


----------



## shaolin95

Well I just added you so waiting for the pics and congrats!


----------



## jameschisholm

Shaolin95, I was totally gob smacked at your Rig pictures, isn't that putting too much stress on your motherboard? half expecting it to just rip in 2...plus are delta's really as loud as everyone says?


----------



## shaolin95

LOL
Just for peace of mind I added support to it (the awesome zip ties of course).
All 3 can be loud if push hard but I have them under a fan controller so they make me smile but the power is there if I need it.


----------



## tjmagneto

Got pix of my build.

A match made in heaven?









Intel Extreme cooler, meet the D14









View from the traffic copter









It's in. Not the greatest cable management for now.









Just idling here. Now on to some testing and overclocking.









Noctua, giving heat the bird!


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tjmagneto*


Got pix of my build.

Noctua, giving heat the bird!



Looks great!

Post some screens when you get done stress testings


----------



## Zippit

I'm not on the list.


----------



## 330d

Hi, I'm new here found you guys while I was searching for information about the Noctua 14.
I've already bumped another thread, but since I saw this active topic I think I can better ask my question here









I've ordered a new system, the Noctua was the first which was delivered (I just ordered this at one shop and all the rest at another one). After I've unpacked this beast I was a bit worried due to the irl size. It is really HUGE.
So my question is, does this fit in an Antec P183 case without unmounting the topfan. It will be a i7 system with a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R board and Corsair XMS memory.

The board and memory are at the compatiblelist from Noctua, but can't find nay information about the P183. Can anyone confirm this will fit without unmounting the topfan?

Here it looks like there's plenty space at the top, but Kaishi is using another GB board, I don't know how much both board differs in layout.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...hp/photo/26741


----------



## Kaishi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *330d* 
Hi, I'm new here found you guys while I was searching for information about the Noctua 14.
I've already bumped another thread, but since I saw this active topic I think I can better ask my question here









I've ordered a new system, the Noctua was the first which was delivered (I just ordered this at one shop and all the rest at another one). After I've unpacked this beast I was a bit worried due to the irl size. It is really HUGE.
So my question is, does this fit in an Antec P183 case without unmounting the topfan. It will be a i7 system with a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R board and Corsair XMS memory.

The board and memory are at the compatiblelist from Noctua, but can't find nay information about the P183. Can anyone confirm this will fit without unmounting the topfan?

Here it looks like there's plenty space at the top, but Kaishi is using another GB board, I don't know how much both board differs in layout.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...hp/photo/26741

Your board has the same layout as mine. The only difference is the southbridge cooling system, and the addition of a few I/O devices on the back panel. Otherwise, it is the same. My NH-D14 fits in the P183 perfectly without removing any fans, and I'm sure yours will too.

I have another photo up, where the machine is running, and it should be even more clear:


Cheers mate.


----------



## rms

Hello! My DH-14 will be arriving today, along with a Phenom2 955, Gigabyte's new 890gx motherboard, Dominator ddr3-1600 ram (yes i'll be removing the heatsink extender on these), and AS5.

I do have questions:

1) Should I use the included DH-14 heatsink compound or the AS-5 ?

2) Anyone running this motherboard?

3) Anyone tried different, higher output fans on the DH-14? Specifically, I'm looking at this article:
http://http://www.bit-tech.net/hardw...est-case-fan/3
who's tests show the Noctua NF-P12 is a relatively poor performer, with only 36cfm. A related article
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...est-case-fan/5
suggests the Scythe Gentle Typhoon D1225C12B4AP-14 with 61cfm.

In addition, a newegg review of the Gentle Typhoon suggested a very similar fan, the Servo Gentle Typhoon
http://www.aerocooler.com/shop.cart?..._id=FAND12B515

So, I guess I'm asking if higher cfm fans would produce any significant temp drops on the DH-14, and asking for some quantitative A vs B results









rms


----------



## rck1984

Hey guys,

I am close to buying a Noctua NH-D14, after reading such a good stuff about it.
Tho i am wondering about something..

I use a i5 750 on a Asus P7P55D mobo, after looking at my mobo i noticed that the space between my heatsink and my PCI-Express slot is pretty tight allready with a cheap Coolermaster Heatsink. I am using a HD5850 videocard.

Is there anyone with a Asus P7P55D, be it LE, EVO, Deluxe or whatever that actually has a Noctua NH-D14 mounted? if so, how tight is it between the HS and the PCI-E slot/Videocard? Some pic(s) would be very nice.

Regards

Rck


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rck1984* 
Hey guys,

I am close to buying a Noctua NH-D14, after reading such a good stuff about it.
Tho i am wondering about something..

I use a i5 750 on a Asus P7P55D mobo, after looking at my mobo i noticed that the space between my heatsink and my PCI-Express slot is pretty tight allready with a cheap Coolermaster Heatsink. I am using a HD5850 videocard.

Is there anyone with a Asus P7P55D, be it LE, EVO, Deluxe or whatever that actually has a Noctua NH-D14 mounted? if so, how tight is it between the HS and the PCI-E slot/Videocard? Some pic(s) would be very nice.

Regards

Rck

Looking at Noctua's website for compatibility it looks like it may be a tight fit. Seeing this I hope someone has a very similar layout for you to compare-if it's up in the air for you-you can always contact Noctua


----------



## ehume

Check the bottom of this pdf. It ought to answer your question.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Okay guys I'm going to finally install my NH-D14 with Indigo Xtreme right now. Current Linx Max Memory Temp after 5 minutes is: 88C


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
Looking at Noctua's website for compatibility it looks like it may be a tight fit. Seeing this I hope someone has a very similar layout for you to compare-if it's up in the air for you-you can always contact Noctua









Thanks, allthough i have noticed that compatibility list as well.. It should fit, but it will be very very tight, thats why i would have liked to see people that experienced it them self.

Perhaps a Megahalems or a Venomous-X would be a nice alternative? how much of a size difference towards PCI-E slots would that be? and which one is considered the best of those 2, opinions are different about this matter.. People tend to lean towards the Venomous-X, but i have seen a couple Benchmarks where Megahalems is the best of the 2, and even beats the Noctua with stockfans.

Wondering what to do, go for the Noctua NH-D14 eventho its really tight to my VGA card or go for either one of the two other Heatsinks, if so.. which one?


----------



## tjmagneto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
Looks great!

Post some screens when you get done stress testings









I really need to find some time to do some real overclocking and testing. Work is getting in the way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Okay guys I'm going to finally install my NH-D14 with Indigo Xtreme right now. Current Linx Max Memory Temp after 5 minutes is: 88C

I'm curious to see how it went with using the Indigo Extreme. It sounds like good stuff but I'm not sure about the cost and the method of application.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Okay guys I'm going to finally install my NH-D14 with Indigo Xtreme right now. Current Linx Max Memory Temp after 5 minutes is: 88C

I ended up falling asleep after I removed my Venomous X. Installing it now... I've been doing the reflow procedure for over 15 minutes now and temps have not dropped









I'm looking on youtube and another guy with a D14 says you have to put a heat lamp on the heatsink to get reflow.

^ wow that totally worked. I don't have a heat lamp but do have a hot halogen work light. I propped it up pointing right at the D14 and boom! Reflow baby









I'll post a pic of the light on the D14 and some temps later


----------



## LarsMarkelson

K, i7 w3520 4.326g 206x21 1.376v (i think vtt is at 1.26v or 1.28v) HT on / cooled by Indigo Xtreme + NH-D14 using stock fans + an extra shrouded ZM-F3 pull fan: Hottest core after 55 minutes of max memory Linx = 87C

I declare this great victory! It's hard to compare between Ven X and this one since I took my VX temp in the middle of the night and I just took my temp here at 7PM, both with windows open. I'd say definitely the ambient was lower when I took my VX temp. Btw, VX TIM was MX-3, which is really excellent stuff.

Anyways I'm quite happy with this setup for now. No more wobbling and uber performance. Gonna do a few more things with it and see if I can get temps down lower.

Btw, did the fans come with the clips already installed for you guys too? Is there anyway to take them off and put them on different fans?


----------



## Styxy-UK

I installed mine today, seems to be running hotter than my Megahalems that had Scythe SFlex Push/Pull. Dunno whether it is just cause fans push less air or I under did it on the TIM.

Quote:



Btw, did the fans come with the clips already installed for you guys too? Is there anyway to take them off and put them on different fans?


Yeh I couldn't see a way of removing the clips from the fan. Wanted to put another P14 on the front that I have. Hopefully someone knows how to do it.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Which speed S-Flex? G?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Styxy-UK*


I installed mine today, seems to be running hotter than my Megahalems that had Scythe SFlex Push/Pull. Dunno whether it is just cause fans push less air or I under did it on the TIM.

Yeh I couldn't see a way of removing the clips from the fan. Wanted to put another P14 on the front that I have. Hopefully someone knows how to do it.


Doubt another P14 will fit over RAMs. You could write to Noctua to get a third set of clips and put a P14 there as an exhaust.

Something I will be trying as soon as I am done fan testing with the Megahalems: Scythe Kaze Maru 1900 rpm 140mm fan in place of the P14. The KM shares the same 120mm standard holes as the P14. Same is true for the Kaze Maru 2, which comes in a 1700 rpm version.


----------



## Styxy-UK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Which speed S-Flex? G?


Yeh the 1600RPM ones, I had the rear one running at 75% though on Megahalems cause it made a weird noise.


----------



## 330d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaishi*


Your board has the same layout as mine. The only difference is the southbridge cooling system, and the addition of a few I/O devices on the back panel. Otherwise, it is the same. My NH-D14 fits in the P183 perfectly without removing any fans, and I'm sure yours will too.

Cheers mate.


Thanks man, now I can sleep









Btw, anyone has did some extra precautions for this heavy beast, like this:


----------



## rms

Ok, add me to the list! Here's a pic of my old mobo -- Name that heatsink! -- and a couple of my new one, Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H:

















Nice warping there, haha! This heatsink cooled a dualcore opteron @ 2.9ghz very nicely though, for about 2 years.

















This is in a very old case (Aopen HX-08), and notice the Noctua sticks out the side







There's also no case opening for exhaust fans, it'll have to be replaced at some point.

The motherboard is the Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H with a 955BE and Corsair 1600DDR3. It runs games fine at 3.9-4ghz and 1.45v vcore, but I haven't done stress testing on all 4 cores yet, so take that with a grain of salt.

Under windows7 my Windows Experience numbers are all at 7.5, except the harddrive, with a 3dmark06 score of 17000. The cpu gets to 45C or so after a couple hours gaming, but the reported system temp slowly rises to 60+C, and this concerns me. I'm thinking a serious watercooling setup with VRM & chipset waterblocks would have been a better investment for me, but no complaints with the Noctua. Right now it's idling at 3.9ghz 1.45v, 35C cpu & 43C system.

BTW, I just threw this into my windows7 install without reinstalling the os, it went fairly smoothly, though I had to reinstall the soundcard & videocard drivers. Also, windows7 failed to recognize 2 of the 4 cores (only 2 showed in Task Manager display). This is a known bug, and the fix for it is here:

"HOWTO: Get Windows 7 to detect your new multi-core processor"
http://social.answers.microsoft.com/...f-66c2928d6de4

Anyone know of chipset & VRM waterblocks that would fit on this motherboard?

rms


----------



## rms

Another quick question: Anyone tried sealing or 'shrouding' this entire heatsink to prevent air from bleeding out around the sides of the fans? Even using just plain plastic food wrapping? Might be a fun experiment!!

rms


----------



## whoisron

has anyone tried replacing the noctua stock fans that come with the d14? with lets say gentle typhoons15's, do you think it would produce a big temperature difference or will it probably be minimal like 1 or 2 degrees?


----------



## rms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


has anyone tried replacing the noctua stock fans that come with the d14? with lets say gentle typhoons15's, do you think it would produce a big temperature difference or will it probably be minimal like 1 or 2 degrees?


 People have certainly done this. I'm going to try it with a pair of Panaflo M1A (~80cfm 38mm 120mm) fans which I have from my previous build, leaving the middle stock fan in place. I'll also attempt a simple shrouding experiment using either plastic wrap or aluminum foil to prevent air from bleeding out around the fans, to see what effect it has. Hopefully within a day or two!

rms


----------



## whoisron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rms* 
People have certainly done this. I'm going to try it with a pair of Panaflo M1A (~80cfm 38mm 120mm) fans which I have from my previous build, leaving the middle stock fan in place. I'll also attempt a simple shrouding experiment using either plastic wrap or aluminum foil to prevent air from bleeding out around the fans, to see what effect it has. Hopefully within a day or two!

rms

lol.. hurry up >_< me want to see the resultssss. curiosity is killing me. haha.
Im just asking though I don't think I would personally every use a fan to cool my cpu thats over 28 DB, but I think i prefer 19 DB or lower.


----------



## ehume

When I get to my own D14 testing I'll be sliding a Kaze Maru 1900 rpm fan in there, and then a KM2 1700. But won't anyone else try it first?


----------



## Kaishi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rms* 
Hello! My DH-14 will be arriving today, along with a Phenom2 955, Gigabyte's new 890gx motherboard, Dominator ddr3-1600 ram (yes i'll be removing the heatsink extender on these), and AS5.

I do have questions:

1) Should I use the included DH-14 heatsink compound or the AS-5 ?

2) Anyone running this motherboard?

3) Anyone tried different, higher output fans on the DH-14? Specifically, I'm looking at this article:
http://http://www.bit-tech.net/hardw...est-case-fan/3
who's tests show the Noctua NF-P12 is a relatively poor performer, with only 36cfm. A related article
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...est-case-fan/5
suggests the Scythe Gentle Typhoon D1225C12B4AP-14 with 61cfm.

In addition, a newegg review of the Gentle Typhoon suggested a very similar fan, the Servo Gentle Typhoon
http://www.aerocooler.com/shop.cart?..._id=FAND12B515

So, I guess I'm asking if higher cfm fans would produce any significant temp drops on the DH-14, and asking for some quantitative A vs B results









rms

1) AS5 is not as good as Noctua's Thermal Interface Material (TIM). AS5 was the first really good TIM but it is somewhat dated. Google for TIM reviews and you'll see just how good Noctua's TIM is.

2) I haven't seen anyone put a NH-D14 on any board with a 890GX/FX motherboard but I'm pretty sure you could get it to work. Verify with Noctua's compatibility list to be sure.

3) The reviews I read of the NH-D14 tested it with the same fans they test all their HSF units with, in order to maintain a degree of objectivity. The conclusion was that the 140mm fan is fantastic, and the 120mm fans are good at the nearly-silent noise-level. If you want better cooling at the cost of additional noise, swap the fans out for something better. Just remember you can't use x38mm fans as they won't fit in between the two towers.


----------



## rms

Ok, *preliminary results*. After some incredibly scientific testing with plastic wrap, 2 Panaflo M1As, and quantities of rubber bands:

This is a brand new build. I had not done any stability testing under load until mid-way through this, so bear with me.

Running just at idle, first I tried wrapping plastic wrap around the all stock heatsink (not the bottom, just sides), then replacing the stock outer intake fan with a Panaflo, then with 3 fans, Panaflos on intake & outtake, and stock fan in the middle (I have nothing to replace this yet).

BTW, the Panaflos at full speed are certainly audible, but not obnoxious, even with the side cover off, but this was not an ideal application for them. They have a large central motor, and I strapped them directly onto the heatsink, so there would be a large deadspot in front of the motor, and they wouldn't be providing much airflow to the center of the heatsink. A blower fan of some kind would be a better intake fan choice, or at least adding a 'standoff box' to mount the Panaflo some distance from the side of the heatsink.

Here are some idle temps:
3.9ghz 1.45v (955 BE C3)
stock 34/42 (cpu/system temps in C)
shroud 33-34/45
intake 34/44
in/out 33/39

So the shroud had little or no effect, and replacing the intake fan had little or no effect.

But adding an outtake fan on the left gave a huge 5C drop in the system temp. This is likely an artifact of my old case, which has no exhaust fan opening in the back, so alot of the outtake fan's air is just blowing around the chipset area. But for me now, this is a big plus, and this added fan is dropping system temps even more under load, probably by 15C or more. It is not clear, however, that the outtake fan has any effect on cpu temps.

These results are I think consistent with the SPCR review of the NH-D14, which noted that the stock intake fan did little, and that the middle fan was doing most of the work of moving air. Replacing the middle fan with a higher flow model is the next logical step to try, but I don't have one now.

I also did some simple load testing with Prime95 and [email protected] to stress all 4 cores, and can now run at 4ghz pretty reliably at full load (I say 'pretty reliably', as I'm stopping the tests after temps stabilize, 15min at the most), and this is as far as I've gotten:

4.029ghz 1.6v vcore load [email protected]
206 bus, raised all NB volts 2notches
in/out 62/43

So the cpu is maxing out around 62C, even with a very high 1.6v vcore (1.4v stock). I want to run below 60C though, so I'll be backing off of these settings. And note that the system temp is only up to 43C from 39C idle, even with higher freq/voltages; that outtake fan is really helping.

Future tests:

1) replace the middle fan
2) Load test with stock intake fan (or even no intake fan at all)
3) Load test with no shrouding
4) Test with a blower-type fan on the intake.

The upshot is that since replacing intake & outtake fans had so little effect on cpu temps, has the performance limit for this heatsink been reached? Just how important is that middle fan?

rms


----------



## MUSAB

Intel Test Platform
Component Brand/Model Pricing
Processor Intel Core i7 920 Click Here
Motherboard Intel DX58SO Click Here
Memory Kingston DDR3 3GB 1333MHz ValueRAM Click Here
Video Card ATI X1950 XTX Click Here
Hard Drive Western Digital 250gb SATA Click Here
Power Supply PC&C Silencer 750 Quad Click Here
Chassis Ultra M998 Click Here
Operating System Windows Vista Ultimate (64bit


























Turning up the heat a little with the system overclocked to 3.5GHz, the NH-D14 is really starting to shine beating the Cooler Master V10 by 2.25 degrees, and it is a massive 21.25 degrees ahead of the stock Intel cooler.

With the system overclocked to 3.5GHz the heat is on and the H50 moves up a spot on the chart ahead of the Thermalright Ultra 120, but they are still neck and neck with only a 0.25 of a degree separating them.

What ifâ€¦










Now I decided to try out the system with two fans because I knew our readers would ask if we had them and what the temps would be. So I mounted up the H50 system with a pair of Noctua NF-P12 120mm fans in the exhausting configuration, and I was pleasantly surprised.










The temps dropped a fair amount, into what most would consider very nice. 63.88* C is a very nice temp and would give the Cooler Master V10 a run for its money.

In the end Intel Core i7 920 overclocked to 3.5

Corsair H50 Noctua NF-P12 120mm fans = 63.88c

Noctua NH-D14 = 62.25c

Copyright Â© 2002-2010 LegitReviews.com - All Rights Reserved.


----------



## R1P5AW

I did this test myself..results in the Link in my sig


----------



## whoisron

I don't know if someone posted this already.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...4_7.html#sect0


----------



## rms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
I did this test myself..results in the Link in my sig









What these tests make me suspect is that the H50 is held back by the small radiator.

The simple calculations on this page http://www.swiftnets.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=993#top

show that, depending on the temp diff between the water coolant & ambient, significant gains could be gotten just by using a dual radiator.

After all, the DH-14 essentially has twice the radiator area of the H50, with twice the number of fans.


----------



## theshadow1234

Can someone tell me if the NH-D14 will fit in an Antec 900 case Midtower? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129021 I have an artic freezer cooler rev 2 installed at the moment which is giving some mid 80 temps at full load/20 pass using IBT/OC at 3.8.

Thanks.


----------



## GuardDawg30

Well guys I would like to join the club also. I ordered my NH-D14 today as well as the rest of my parts for my rig today..Ill post some pics when it gets here thursday or friday. I can't wait to see this beast in person...Please add me. Here is a really good review from youtube...I am not sure if this was ever posted:







YouTube- Noctua NH-D14 Review


----------



## rms

Quick update: I've been doing full load testing with OCCT, my Phenom2 955 @ 4ghz is maxing out at about 56C; can't beat that with a stick!

And don't bother 'shrouding' the DH-14, I found this raised load temps about 2C.


----------



## miyo

Just ordered my NH-D14!


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rms* 
Quick update: I've been doing full load testing with OCCT, my Phenom2 955 @ 4ghz is maxing out at about 56C; can't beat that with a stick!

And don't bother 'shrouding' the DH-14, I found this raised load temps about 2C.

is it C2 or C3 stepping?


----------



## RedMizt

Count me in!!

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/a...Build/?start=0


----------



## LOUISSSSS

update on my D14 in my HTPC build with a miniP180. I've just removed the outside 120mm fan. i didn't need the extra cooling. it allowed me to move my hdds into the upper bay so i have room to install a 5770 video card without the hdds and the data/power cables getting in the way.


----------



## ele1122

Hey guys. I'm looking to get a new cooler. Is the D14 worth it?


----------



## ydna666

Definitely 100% go for it


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedMizt*


Count me in!!

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/a...Build/?start=0


you have a HAF, why isn't it watercooled? and those fans on the top aren't doing anything...


----------



## RedMizt

yup, I have a HAF, and someday it will be water cooled. This is only my 2nd build and I am in the baby steps mode. The fans in the top exhaust and by changing from the 230mm stock to the three 120's I was able to increase CFM from 110 to 162. The side 230mm stock to 4 120's changed that CFM 110 to 216. My idle temps at stock is in the neighborhood of 25C, ambient is 21C and under OCCT full load for 6 hours with a modest OC of 3.8GHZ temp tops out at 38C.


----------



## miyo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ele1122*


Hey guys. I'm looking to get a new cooler. Is the D14 worth it?


I just got mine in yesterday but havne't had the time to install it yet.

I can say only one thign so far... this thing is like a 250 cubic inch massive block of sheer cooling power.

Yesterday I ran my 3.8ghz and topped out at 85C (OMG) on the Corsair H50.

Gonna test the NH-D14 and see what the results are this weekend.


----------



## ehume

Be sure to post your ambients. It would be worth your re-testing your H-50 while you still have it mounted if you didn't record your ambient temps.


----------



## Dark Knight

Hey dudes I was wondering if this Noctua will fit inside a LIAN LI PC-A05NB

If possible to answer do you think there's enough room to fit the ram and gpu on this mobo?

ty


----------



## GuardDawg30

I installed mine yesterday on my i7 930...It is amazing how quiet it is and how well it cools..I haven't had a lot of time to get my 930 stable at 4.0 yet but I have it stable at 3.6(1.05v) and idle is 30-31c and max load on 20 runs of intel burn was 51c...I will take a few pics and post if I have a chance after work tomorrow.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark Knight* 
Hey dudes I was wondering if this Noctua will fit inside a LIAN LI PC-A05NB

If possible to answer do you think there's enough room to fit the ram and gpu on this mobo?

ty

Start by measuring the inside of your case. Pay special attention to the distance between the mb and your side panel. Then look here to see if it will fit in your case with mb.


----------



## Dark Knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Start by measuring the inside of your case. Pay special attention to the distance between the mb and your side panel. Then look here to see if it will fit in your case with mb.

Problem is I don't own the case nor the board. I'll have to look up dimensions if they're available.


----------



## GJF47

Well the NH-U12P fits in that case and it is 158mm tall so im guessing the NH-D14 will fit with it only being 2mm taller


----------



## Riccie

Hi all!

Here is my old system with Noctua fans...










some results, which i made in december last year...



















now my system runs on sharkoons fans, not so good quailty as noctua fans, but they are definitely quiter and temps aren't so bad...

TEMPS
CPU 3500MHz - idle: 35c, burn: 49c
CPU 3850Mhz - idle:39c, burn: 60c


----------



## whoisron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riccie* 
Hi all!

Here is my old system with Noctua fans...










some results, which i made in december last year...



















now my system runs on sharkoons fans, not so good quailty as noctua fans, but they are definitely quiter and temps aren't so bad...

TEMPS
CPU 3500MHz - idle: 35c, burn: 49c
CPU 3850Mhz - idle:39c, burn: 60c



















very nice bro i plan to replace my noctua fans with noise blocker fans just because i hate the fan color. >_< i plan to get the 140x25 and 120x25 mm fans do you think they will fit? I know the 140mm fan that noctua has can fit 120 spaces I wonder if a regular 140 mm fan will be to big?


----------



## Riccie

i think you can't fit regular 140mm fan with these noctua clips....also 120mm noiseblocker multiframe fans...you have to find some special method for fixing them


----------



## GuardDawg30

Here are a few shots of my NH-D14 in my rig...The pics came out ok, but the metallic in the black paint looks like dust








Please add me to the club


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riccie* 
i think you can't fit regular 140mm fan with these noctua clips....also 120mm noiseblocker multiframe fans...you have to find some special method for fixing them









Here is why normal clips won't work on a normal 140mm fan:










The clips you see are Megahalems clips. They work fine as a substitute for Noctua clips with the left fan, which is a 120mm fan. A standard 140mm fan is in the middle position. You can see that it is too big for the clip.

Here is the kind of 140mm fan the D14 normally accommodates:










Of course, the Megahalems clip won't work, but you can see how Noctua clips would work.


----------



## Dark Knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
Well the NH-U12P fits in that case and it is 158mm tall so im guessing the NH-D14 will fit with it only being 2mm taller

Much thanks!

Get to build me a Linux rig! woot!


----------



## whoisron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Here is why normal clips won't work on a normal 140mm fan:










The clips you see are Megahalems clips. They work fine as a substitute for Noctua clips with the left fan, which is a 120mm fan. A standard 140mm fan is in the middle position. You can see that it is too big for the clip.

Here is the kind of 140mm fan the D14 normally accommodates:










Of course, the Megahalems clip won't work, but you can see how Noctua clips would work.

wow thanks.








so basically if i want to use the clips and change the fans im going to have to have either 2 x 120mm fans or either 1 x 120mm fan + 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes?


----------



## Sneblot

Just watched the video of the unboxing this thing is a monster. I want! But I'm worried it wont fit my case lol.


----------



## d-block

You can add me.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoisron* 
wow thanks.








so basically if i want to use the clips and change the fans im going to have to have either 2 x 120mm fans or either 1 x 120mm fan + 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes?

That is exactly what I intend to do: I'll be testing Kaze Maru and Kaze Maru-2 fans on the D14. They are 140mm fans with 120mm standard hole placement.

OTOH, zipties and/or mini-bungee cords may allow a standard 140mm fan to fit just fine. I have a high speed 140mm Yate Loon that I'm going to test, and it has 140mm standard hole placement.

My motto is: get the data. If theory and data conflict, and the data is not spurious, then the theory has to go.


----------



## |Singularity|

Here are some shots of my system. The Noctua is doing a great job with the temps. I've got stepping on. 2.4Ghz at idle the temps are in the mid to high 30's. 3.6Ghz at full load the temps never go past the mid 50's. Here's a list of all the motherboards supported...

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...s_id=34&lng=en


----------



## R1P5AW

I don't even think watercooling is worth it now!


----------



## |Singularity|

Do the 2 fans on the cooler run at full speed on the stock setting? I got both connected via the Y splitter to the cpu fan terminal on the motherboard and I can't seem to adjust the fan speeds in Speedfan?


----------



## thermal_flux

Can anyone here tell me how the NH-D14 compares in sound to the stock i7 920 (or 930) cooler?

This might be heresy but I don't intend to overclock my i7-930. My goal is to build a quiet computer. I've bought the Antec P183 and would be willing to buy the NH-D14 and use the "ultra low noise" adapters with it if it is quieter then the stock cooler. Again, since I don't intend to oc I don't need to run it at full speed. I just need to make sure if cools the CPU as well as the stock would have yet produce less noise.

Thanks.


----------



## Reactions

Emmh.. Will this cooler fit over a couple of Corsair Dominator 1600mhz 2x3gb? Corsair Obsidian 800D.


----------



## GJF47

Check here for RAM compatibility

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...s_id=34&lng=en

EDIT: and the heatsinks can be removed from the RAM if it doesn't fit anyway


----------



## eCoManiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thermal_flux* 
Can anyone here tell me how the NH-D14 compares in sound to the stock i7 920 (or 930) cooler?

This might be heresy but I don't intend to overclock my i7-930. My goal is to build a quiet computer. I've bought the Antec P183 and would be willing to buy the NH-D14 and use the "ultra low noise" adapters with it if it is quieter then the stock cooler. Again, since I don't intend to oc I don't need to run it at full speed. I just need to make sure if cools the CPU as well as the stock would have yet produce less noise.

Thanks.

I've never heard the i7 stock cooler, but I can tell you with certainty this cooler will be quieter. Just compare the two sinks' relative surface areas. The more area you have, the less forced convection you need. And in general, the bigger the fan, the quieter it will be for any given air flow (within reason).


----------



## whoisron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 



























I don't even think watercooling is worth it now!

ripjaw can you post temperature comparison pics with the noctua d14 3rd fan on and off and see if the 3rd fan really makes a dif in temps? i read on the website the temp decrease is minimal.

I think because the last fan would be a pull fan so it wouldn't really be pulling much air. Also do you think you could do a comparison with the last fan being a 140mm fan I see you chose the 120mm noctua fan you could switch out the exhaust fan for the 140mm just for testing.

Thanks!


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eCoManiac* 
I've never heard the i7 stock cooler, but I can tell you with certainty this cooler will be quieter. Just compare the two sinks' relative surface areas. The more area you have, the less forced convection you need. And in general, the bigger the fan, the quieter it will be for any given air flow (within reason).

eCoManiac, Thanks for the information. I'm probably going to pull the trigger and buy the NH-D14 but will probably always wonder in my mind how loud or quiet is the stock cooler. My intention is to install the NH-D14 as I build this machine from the beginning.


----------



## kan3

Got from Newegg.



















Edit: *More pics will be added when I assemble the PC*


----------



## eCoManiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thermal_flux* 
eCoManiac, Thanks for the information. I'm probably going to pull the trigger and buy the NH-D14 but will probably always wonder in my mind how loud or quiet is the stock cooler. My intention is to install the NH-D14 as I build this machine from the beginning.

The case and the psu are important as well, as you prolly know. I've got the P180 which I presume is an earlier version of your 183. You can't hear any noise when the processor is throttled back when idling. And when the fans crank up during gaming, you can't hear it over all the machine gun fire and explosions coming out of the speakers. lol

Out of curiosity, does Intel have an equivalent to AMD's cool 'n' quiet? I've been boycotting intel for so long, I've lost track of its tech.


----------



## gargoyle85

Hi All, can i join this club?

Pics are as below


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eCoManiac* 
The case and the psu are important as well, as you prolly know. I've got the P180 which I presume is an earlier version of your 183. You can't hear any noise when the processor is throttled back when idling. And when the fans crank up during gaming, you can't hear it over all the machine gun fire and explosions coming out of the speakers. lol

Out of curiosity, does Intel have an equivalent to AMD's cool 'n' quiet? I've been boycotting intel for so long, I've lost track of its tech.









Yes.


----------



## rogueblade

just got mine TODAY. add me plz! pics and benches will come!


----------



## whoisron

does anyone know if noctua fan clips for the d14 can support 38mm fans? i want to use 2 san ace fans as P/P setup.


----------



## GJF47

^^^ yes it is possible only on the outsides of the cooler









http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=f...d=34&lng=en#16


----------



## whoisron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


^^^ yes it is possible only on the outsides of the cooler









http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=f...d=34&lng=en#16


thanks i must have skipped that part where it says 38mm fans are okay


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoisron* 
does anyone know if noctua fan clips for the d14 can support 38mm fans? i want to use 2 san ace fans as P/P setup.

I'm pretty sure they'll support any fan . . . as long as you have access to the inside of the flange. If you have -101 fans, you'll have to saw off the ribs, which is easily done.


----------



## ele1122

Does the D14 come with the mounting kit for AM3? Would it be compatible with my sig rig? The case is small, but I'm going to be upgrading to a RV02 at the same time.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ele1122*


Does the D14 come with the mounting kit for AM3? Would it be compatible with my sig rig? The case is small, but I'm going to be upgrading to a RV02 at the same time.


From the manufacturer's website.


----------



## ele1122

Sweet thanks.


----------



## jmv

... i wish i had spent a bit more and gotten one of these, instead of the NH-C12P SE14.


----------



## iwkyb

New to the forum, here is my D14


----------



## ryboto

Has anyone had any kind of board flexing issues with 1156 sockets? I've got a DFI MI P55-T36 and a U9B-SE2, not the same cooler, but same mounting system, and it flexes the hell out of the board if I tighten it down all the way.


----------



## Dee.

No problem for me, inside the case you're selling too.


----------



## tjmagneto

This is a little overdue but here's my 980x running @ 4.2 ghz folding @ 100% load. Ambient temp is 24.5c. For those of you that are doing folding @home: yes there are two big advs running on the one 980x.


----------



## whoisron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjmagneto* 
This is a little overdue but here's my 980x running @ 4.2 ghz folding @ 100% load. Ambient temp is 24.5c. For those of you that are doing folding @home: yes there are two big advs running on the one 980x.


















nice.







can you post your voltages?







maybe show a pic with turbo v.


----------



## ele1122

I don't have a picture, but I just got my D14 today. Installed it, and it's fricking amazing. Thanks everyone for helping me choose this massive cooler.


----------



## reaper~

Is anyone using this cooler with EVGA E760 Classified? I'm wondering if it will fit on that board since the classy comes with a pretty tall NB heatsink. Thanks!


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Is anyone using this cooler with EVGA E760 Classified? I'm wondering if it will fit on that board since the classy comes with a pretty tall NB heatsink. Thanks!









I've seen that it fits but it must be mounted in a horizontal position. I'm getting my e760 in the mail next week and will let you know exactly


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1P5AW*


I've seen that it fits but it must be mounted in a horizontal position. I'm getting my e760 in the mail next week and will let you know exactly










Cool! I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## jmv

I'm thinking of getting an NH-D14, can anyone tell me if it extends over the two outermost memory slots on an asus crosshair III formula? I've got tall memory, unfortunately.


----------



## ehume

Look on the Noctua site for compatibility. They will tell you.


----------



## Lucretius

Will a 38mm wide fan fit in the center of the NH-D14.

The Noctua website only says its compatible with 25mm width. It would be a really tight fit, but if anyone could try that out and post up I would really appreciate it.


----------



## ele1122

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucretius*


Will a 38mm wide fan fit in the center of the NH-D14.

The Noctua website only says its compatible with 25mm width. It would be a really tight fit, but if anyone could try that out and post up I would really appreciate it.


Don't think so. Honestly the stock fan it came with barely fit in that slot, I seriously doubt you could fit a 38 in there.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucretius*


Will a 38mm wide fan fit in the center of the NH-D14


No. You'd have to get a Cogage Arrow for that.

OTOH, nobody sells a 140x38mm fan that you can buy one of - it's a 20-fan minimum for a case of San Ace 140x38's - at $64 apiece!

When I get to testing fans on my D14, I have a Kaze Maru 2 1700rpm fan I'm going to try. The fan is sweet.


----------



## hardcore19

Any chance you could fit a ram cooler with a nh-d14 ?

Wondering about picking one up but looks like it might not fit...


----------



## ThumperSD

Does anybody know if it's possible to fit a 80mm fan on a Thermalright HR-05 NB HS with a Noctua NH-D14


----------



## jmv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Look on the Noctua site for compatibility. They will tell you.

well there is a checkmark next to my mobo, but i'm not exactly sure what that means.... does that mean that it does not interfere with ANY of the ram slots period? Or doesn't interfere with the outer 2 ram slots at all? Or the heatsink clears the outer 2 ram slots, but the fan will have to be adjusted up?


----------



## ehume

I think they also have a memory compatibility page.


----------



## hardcore19

So does anybody know where i can find a link to fan setup comparisons (if that makes sense, What fans work best and with 2 or 3)


----------



## jmv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I think they also have a memory compatibility page.



my memory isn't on there. Is the memory compatibility check necessary if there is no note about tall memory in the motherboard compatibility?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmv* 
my memory isn't on there. Is the memory compatibility check necessary if there is no note about tall memory in the motherboard compatibility?

The Noctua folks give you complete dimensions. You can measure how far your memory sticks up, and how far away it sits from your socket. That's about all you can do.


----------



## jmv

I did some measurements, and my memory is about 46mm tall, 2mm taller than their maximum listed. Thing is, I checked the distance from the center of the processor to the closest memory slot that I have populated, and came up with a measurement of 70mm. Thats exactly half of the listed width, and more than half of the listed depth (i don't know which dimension exactly that they are considering width and depth). That means it should fit snugly, and even if it doesn't quite totally fit, I would think I should be able to bend the bottom fin a smidge to the point where it will clear if its going to be that close.

Then, the issue is will it fit in my case... I'm pretty sure it will, although there was some guestimation in that measurement. I do know that members who have posted in this thread have had it fit fine in an original CM 690 case, I don't imagine the 690II would be any smaller in that respect.


----------



## GJF47

it will fit in your case easily

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6638

the cooler is 160mm tall and the case supports a maximum of 177mm


----------



## Capone24

is anyone running the Noctura NH-D14 with G.SKILL Trident 4GB DDR3?? will it clear it?


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Is anyone using this cooler with EVGA E760 Classified? I'm wondering if it will fit on that board since the classy comes with a pretty tall NB heatsink. Thanks!









This may help..


















Just mounted it..more in my worklog









It will be replaced soon though...


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capone24* 
is anyone running the Noctura NH-D14 with G.SKILL Trident 4GB DDR3?? will it clear it?

It just about clears the Ripjaws (i posted pics a few pages back) so i doubt it will clear the Trident but somebody else may know for sure


----------



## Lucretius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
No. You'd have to get a Cogage Arrow for that.

I'm considering it.

Quote:

OTOH, nobody sells a 140x38mm fan that you can buy one of - it's a 20-fan minimum for a case of San Ace 140x38's - at $64 apiece!
Yea, I've been making calls for about a week now, and I'll be buying 20 of these from a company called Progressive Image either later this week or early next week, for 47$ each.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucretius* 
Yea, I've been making calls for about a week now, and I'll be buying 20 of these from a company called Progressive Image either later this week or early next week, for 47$ each.

Let us know how they turn out. Some pics would be great. Along the lines of this:


----------



## tken

Has anyone here managed to fit this bad boy into a CM Storm Scout?

Mine finally arrived today and it looks like I'm buggered - I can't mount the 140mm centre fan because of the 140mm exhaust is blocking the fan clips - any ideas?


----------



## jmv

well I got mine and got it all put in! I'll post pics soon.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tken* 
Has anyone here managed to fit this bad boy into a CM Storm Scout?

Mine finally arrived today and it looks like I'm buggered - I can't mount the 140mm centre fan because of the 140mm exhaust is blocking the fan clips - any ideas?

It should fit although it is a bit fiddly to get that top 140mm clip on. Check out this thread where this issue is discussed and resolved







I've got one in my scout and temps are amazing.


----------



## GuardDawg30

I have read numerous posts in this thread asking about memory clearence..I am running 6gb of dominators with my D14...It says on Noctua's website that they are not compatible without removing the heatsinks...If you slide the fan up about a 1/4 of an inch you should not have any clearence problems at all...I am work right now and can't post any pictures, but look at page 40 post #400 in this thread and you will see my pictures and what I mean.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

now I just ride my NH-D14, simply amazing.


----------



## kev_b

Sign me up!


----------



## Jimi

Just installed mine today, hopefully I can get some good temps when I OC to 4ghz tomorrow.

I'm running around 38-40ÂºC @ 2.8ghz, anyone know if this is good/normal?


----------



## Fons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimi* 
Just installed mine today, hopefully I can get some good temps when I OC to 4ghz tomorrow.

I'm running around 38-40ÂºC @ 2.8ghz, anyone know if this is good/normal?

Depends on your ambient...


----------



## tchaari

Please count me in.








http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=1...0924534469.jpg
Sorry for the cables everywhere in the case


----------



## jmv

finally got my pictures, count me in!


----------



## rms

Replaced a Phenom2 955BE with a 1090T x6 a few days ago, temps with the DH-14 are the same or even lower (peaking around 55C), as the x6 runs 4ghz @1.5vcore, 0.1v less than the 955BE! yay!


----------



## Jimi

bumping this topic

I max at ~72ÂºC at 100% load at 4GHz, this is with the case open though. (I'm working on things.) I tried re-seating the heatsink today and applied a little more thermal paste (it didn't seem right and one core always stays 5Âº hotter than the rest), but it didn't change anything. Anyone know if these are decent temps? I assume they'll be better once I close things up and my side-panel fan helps things out a bit.


----------



## tjmagneto

I came across this review on the h50 and look which cooler comes out on top in the comparisons.


----------



## shaolin95

It has to be our little beast! lol


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimi* 
bumping this topic

I max at ~72ÂºC at 100% load at 4GHz, this is with the case open though. (I'm working on things.) I tried re-seating the heatsink today and applied a little more thermal paste (it didn't seem right and one core always stays 5Âº hotter than the rest), but it didn't change anything. Anyone know if these are decent temps? I assume they'll be better once I close things up and my side-panel fan helps things out a bit.

What was your ambient? At 4GHz this might be the best you can do. Always post your ambient temps.


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tken* 
Has anyone here managed to fit this bad boy into a CM Storm Scout?

Mine finally arrived today and it looks like I'm buggered - I can't mount the 140mm centre fan because of the 140mm exhaust is blocking the fan clips - any ideas?

Take the 140mm top fan out first, install the cpu cooler fans and then slide the top 140mm fan back in







.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
This may help..



















Man, it's about time.







Been waiting for that pic like forever.







Anywho, here's mine..


















Finally got it in there along with a different board (EVGA X58 SLI LE) and some newer MX-3 paste. Temps seem a bit lower than my previous cooler which was a Megahalems (not to mention it's now quieter than that Panaflo I had strapped on to the Mega).


----------



## smash_mouth01

Hey guys, I cant wait to get mine next week Monday or Tuesday.
All in all what do you guys think of the cooler?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
Hey guys, I cant wait to get mine next week Monday or Tuesday.
All in all what do you guys think of the cooler?

All I can say is this thing is huge! Make sure you have enough room in your case and on your motherboard. I couldn't use those Corsair Dominator with the tall fins even if I wanted to. lol

Temps seem a bit cooler than my Megahalems (2 - 3C) and the 2 fans that come with the cooler are quieter than my previous fan which was a Panaflo 120 x 38mm.


----------



## boredgunner

Hello NH-D14 owners. I have a question - would using two 120mm x 38mm fans on the outside and a 120mm x 25mm fan on the inside (or 140mm x 25mm) be a good idea? If only the NH-D14 supported three 120mm x 38mm fans.

I'm liking the look of this heat sink since Noctua coolers are known to have a flat base with a nice finish, and a nice mounting system. The Thermalright IFX-14 lacks both of these, and I can't trust myself doing a lapping job. I'll be using OCZ Gold RAM so the NH-D14 should clear it. I plan on using two of these fans on the outside, and one of these fans in the center. I'll probably get me some of this good stuff along with this thermal paste.

I'll be using this on an i5 750 and I plan on overclocking as far as I can. My current Megahalems is overkill for my E8400. I must say this cooler is on the top of my list for my new build. Space is not even a concern with the low profile RAM I'll be using. I have an ATCS 840 now and I might be upgrading to the HAF-X when it comes out.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
All I can say is this thing is huge! Make sure you have enough room in your case and on your motherboard. I couldn't use those Corsair Dominator with the tall fins even if I wanted to. lol

Temps seem a bit cooler than my Megahalems (2 - 3C) and the 2 fans that come with the cooler are quieter than my previous fan which was a Panaflo 120 x 38mm.


I know she will fit, I even bought Gskill ripjaws just for this cause.
I was wondering the performance I may expect from this unit and if it beats a mega then it's all win to me.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
Hello NH-D14 owners. I have a question - would using two 120mm x 38mm fans on the outside and a 120mm x 25mm fan on the inside (or 140mm x 25mm) be a good idea? If only the NH-D14 supported three 120mm x 38mm fans.

I'm liking the look of this heat sink since Noctua coolers are known to have a flat base with a nice finish, and a nice mounting system. The Thermalright IFX-14 lacks both of these, and I can't trust myself doing a lapping job. I'll be using OCZ Gold RAM so the NH-D14 should clear it. I plan on using two of these fans on the outside, and one of these fans in the center. I'll probably get me some of this good stuff along with this thermal paste.

I'll be using this on an i5 750 and I plan on overclocking as far as I can. My current Megahalems is overkill for my E8400. I must say this cooler is on the top of my list for my new build. Space is not even a concern with the low profile RAM I'll be using. I have an ATCS 840 now and I might be upgrading to the HAF-X when it comes out.

For the past two days I have been testing fans inside and outside the D14. I have a couple of 130 cfm screamers I have mounted, but am not done testing. I have been trying front/back, front/middle, front/shroud/back, front/shroud. I will be testing two San Ace 9G1212H101's front/back, both with and without shrouds. I'll publish next week.

All I can say is: try for yourself. Keep track of ambients for each trial. Record ambient, cpu temp and temp over ambient (cpu minus ambient). Then post the results.

Data counts for more than opinion.


----------



## boredgunner

Thanks for the info, that's an interesting looking fan. It would go great in the middle of the heat sink. Noise isn't a concern for me so I might pick up that fan. It's slightly cheaper than a Delta 120mm x 25mm. I probably won't be using shrouds though, at least not at first.


----------



## ehume

@boredgunner - Looking again at your proposed fans - try the Delta alone first. It has a higher cfm than the UK3K's. I know they're spec'ed at 130 cfm, but a review I saw puts them at around 110 cfm. Based on my results I'd agree with the reviewer.

In any case, the UK3K on the back end might impede the output of the Delta. So try the Delta alone in the middle, then the Delta in the middle and a UK3K on the front end, and finally the Delta in the middle and the UK3K's on the front and back ends.

Keep track of your amibients and post your results here. I'd love to see what you get.


----------



## boredgunner

Or I can just throw a Scythe S-Flex in the middle (1900 RPM/75 CFM/35 DBA), this way the noise can be a bit more acceptable. But thanks for the info which saved me from lousy performance.

- EDIT: Cooler Master will offer 2200 RPM/111 CFM/30 DBA fans which have a good static pressure from what I hear. There will be two versions - one with sleeve bearings, one with Dynaloop bearings (fluid dynamic). I may get the latter for the middle of the NH-D14.


----------



## smash_mouth01

I got mine today talk about pure quality, I was amazed with the NH-U12P but this is a cut above that.

The peice I love the most is the NF-P14 fan.


----------



## groundzero9

You can add me to the list. Switched from the Ven-X today.




























I used various pieces of sound proofing and 140mm housings as shrouds. The fans are two Delta GFB1212VHW 120x76mm 220cfm.


----------



## jmv

that.... looks *****in.


----------



## ehume

Do temps with and without center shrouds. Should be interesting with 140mm shrouds. My 120mm shrouds just get in the way.


----------



## DeadSkull

Just installed my NH-D14 on my Q6600 system for testing.

Temps vs unlapped Megahalems at same voltage and speed are about 3-4C lower.

TIm was Prolimatech MK-1, my personal favorite atm.
Both heatsinks and chip are unlapped.


----------



## boredgunner

Why is MK-1 your favorite TIM?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
Why is MK-1 your favorite TIM?

I've done several dozen tests with MK-1 vs Shin Etsu X23-7783D and I just consistently get lower temps regardless of how I apply it (pea drop, line, two pea drops etc).

I did all this testing on my unlapped Q6600 chip and two different Megahalems heatsinks, one lapped and unlapped and MK1 consistently came out on top by a degree or two. Theoretically that shouldnt happen but since I dont bother spreading TIM anymore and just put a line or pea in the middle Shin Etsu just does not spread as well.

Anyways, here is the NH-D14 installed on Q6600 rig.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Nice very nice, what is the fan in the centre of the cooler?

Oh I took some pics of mine since I have installed the NH-D14, pure quality.










Also with the lights out.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
Nice very nice, what is the fan in the centre of the cooler?

Cooljag Everflow 120x25mm 110cfm


----------



## smash_mouth01

Nice, cheers for that; now I need to find something like that in Australia lol.


----------



## reaper~

Is anyone using this cooler with Noctua's U.L.N.A. (I believe it's Ultra Low Noise Adapter) that's included in the box? Just wanna know if it really made a difference.


----------



## ehume

@smash_mouth01

You may want to consider cutting out the rear grill to improve the airflow through the exhaust fan.

If you are running a positive pressure rig, you can improve your cpu temps by a degree or two by moving that second P12 from case exhaust to heatsink exhaust. Noctua may not think triple-fanning the D14 is worth it, but if you've already got the fans, use 'em. And you have that second P12.


----------



## rogueblade

hey guys, finally got around to installing my NH-D14. Holy moly so much easier than the coolermaster hyper 212+.

Anyway, I've never applied thermal paste before in my life. Soooo I read up here and there, (couldn't find any in this thread) and a lot of people put a pea size in the middle and let the pressure/heat do the spreading. Other like to spread it with a business card or something before putting the cooler on.

So I decided to put what I hope was a pea sized shape in the middle and dabbed the little dangling bits from the tube around it and put the cooler on to let the pressure do the spreading.

Does that sound about right? I'm really worried I didn't put enough


----------



## ehume

Pea sized is way too large. The people at Benchmark Reviews show why, with a real pea. Basically, the two-grains-of-rice method works best, according to most. I have used that method and gotten consistently results.

One way to learn is to mount and remount your cooler several times until you get the hang of it. Looking at TIM spreads is really great feedback.


----------



## rogueblade

damit. Would you go as far to take it off and re-do it?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
@smash_mouth01

You may want to consider cutting out the rear grill to improve the airflow through the exhaust fan.

If you are running a positive pressure rig, you can improve your cpu temps by a degree or two by moving that second P12 from case exhaust to heatsink exhaust. Noctua may not think triple-fanning the D14 is worth it, but if you've already got the fans, use 'em. And you have that second P12.

I might have to look into that, I'll email Andreas @ Noctua and see if I can get another fan clip set.

Does anyone know if the clips from the NH-U12P would fit for the last set of clips, and now I have to get a multi-tool. Cheers ehume +1


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
I might have to look into that, I'll email Andreas @ Noctua and see if I can get another fan clip set.

Does anyone know if the clips from the NH-U12P would fit for the last set of clips, and now I have to get a multi-tool.

I don't have a third set of Noctua clips yet, so I've been using Megahalems clips. They fit fine, and go on much faster. The latter bit is important to me since I am doing so much fan testing. And you can buy them cheaply. SVC sells them for a buck more than everyone else, but their price includes shipping.

@rogueblade:

Dismount the beast and take pictures of the TIM-print on the heatsink and the cpu heatspreader. I do this whenever I think I've put on too much or too little TIM. When you have a record of before and after, it really helps with the learning curve. And Ãœbung macht dem meister.


----------



## rogueblade

So after installing my NHD14 I've been running a prime95 blend for 1 hour and 30 minutes and already my max temps have come within 1 degree (84c) of my past 24 hour blend test with my coolermaster hyper 212+
Not very impressed so far....
any ideas/tips?


----------



## ehume

Shows you how good that CM Hyper 212+ really is, for one thing.

A couple of things: It takes a day or two for TIM to set, regardless of what the official folks say. If you're not happy with the results, pull the beast off and try remounting.

Then there is orientation. They haven't published yet, but the last quarterly heatsink review at Benchmark Reviews suggests that the orientation of a cooler makes a difference. The cooler tubes should be horizontal, they say. That would mean an Armageddon should point up or down, and a D14 should point right or left.

So far, my own D14 doesn't seem to be outperforming my Megahalems by more than a few degrees. But I am testing fans on the D14 at 3.5GHz right now, looking at quietude vs performance.

For higher OC's, however, it looks like a Kaze Maru 2 1700 rpm fan is _the_ fan to get for the center position. Yate Loon D12SH's seem to work fine as push and pull fans. OTOH, using 100 cfm fans like the San Ace 9G1212H101 as push and pull with a box shroud in the middle may be better yet. But I've not yet begun to really explore the D14 at 4GHz. Just tasted it.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 









White fans with the purple UV is a nice touch there! Lookin good!


----------



## Deathschyte

yup...it's still best air cooling for me...








add me up okay...


----------



## Konkistadori

Add mee into club







.. do i have norm temps. q9450 1.25v idle 42c-44c linx 60c-65c. ambient is about 18c-22c


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Do temps with and without center shrouds. Should be interesting with 140mm shrouds. My 120mm shrouds just get in the way.

Roughly dropped my temps 2-3Â°c when I removed the 140mm shroud from between the D14's fin towers. I'm not sure how it could have effected air flow in such a negative way, but this now makes for a total of 4-5Â°c cooler than the Ven-X.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
Roughly dropped my temps 2-3Â°c when I removed the 140mm shroud from between the D14's fin towers. I'm not sure how it could have effected air flow in such a negative way, but this now makes for a total of 4-5Â°c cooler than the Ven-X.









My results are not as dramatic, but I was only testing at 3.5GHz. I'm even coming to the conclusion that for high cfm push and pull fans, a center fans adds nothing but noise - at best. Put something like a San Ace H101 at each end and the air crosses the gap with no need of assistance.


----------



## shaolin95

Some excellent new entries...great job guys!


----------



## BLiTZ TN

Hi,
I receive my Noctua NH-D14 very soon !
I have a HAF 922 case.
Any one have the same ?


----------



## ydna666

Hi guys haven't posted here in while, don't know if this is old news >>>

*Approaching the 5GHz barrier with Noctua's NH-D14*

They're using an i5+i7 and I'm an AMD man; but you gotta love this cooler!!!


----------



## rogueblade

Um I think I have a problem, today trying some different fan configurations and realized after moving stuff around my middle fan stopped, it wasn't moving. So I was like, oh ok, maybe I had it on the wrong connector of the y-splitter.

So I switched the 120mm and 140mm (middle fan) connectors on the y-splitter. After switching them the 120mm wasn't working. So I was like ***, I'm 99% sure both fans were running before I started playing with other configurations.

I then looked at the y-splitter and one of the 3 pin connectors only has 2 pins. Is that normal??????
Either it came missing one and I never noticed the middle fan not working, or I broke one of the pins out of it when moving stuff??


----------



## ehume

That's the way the Y-cable comes. It's actually a quality device, like everything they make. The third wire is the rpm-reporting line. You don't want two fans reporting their rpm; that would confuse the mb. Hence only one reporting line.

Try plugging the Y-cable into another header. Also try plugging the fans into headers without the Y-cable.


----------



## rogueblade

Ok well that's good it's only supposed to have 2 pins. But yea. I've tried the Y-cable in two fan plugs. One by the cpu that is called cpu_fan (4 pin) and one on the far right by the mobo power and reset buttons called pwr_fan (3 pin). In both of those only one side of the splitter seems to work. Both fans work when I plug them into those connectors on the mobo, but when plugged into the Y-cable, only one fan will work and that's in the 3 pin connector on the Y-cable.


----------



## Nwanko

New at the club


----------



## demonsblood

anyone have this cooler on a crosshair iv? I was wondering how many ram slots the cooler will cover and in what orientation

pics please if possible!


----------



## eR_L0k0!!




----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
White fans with the purple UV is a nice touch there! Lookin good!

Why thank you, the white fan was a blue cooler master in a former life then I replaced the LED's.

But yeah I wasn't quite sure as to whether they would go together, the white and the purple. My fiancÃ©e said I should go with purple and green to keep the joker theme going.


----------



## tjmagneto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Hi guys haven't posted here in while, don't know if this is old news >>>

*Approaching the 5GHz barrier with Noctua's NH-D14*

They're using an i5+i7 and I'm an AMD man; but you gotta love this cooler!!!









Yeah I haven't dropped in for a while and I had to take a look at that OC and it really good. I was getting those temps with my i7-920 C0 @ 3.8 ghz.


----------



## AFQ

Will this cooler fit in CM690 with 120x120x25mm fans at top exhaust of CM690?


----------



## JacobKay97

I'm probably going to be getting this cooler on my i7 920 (when i get it).
Will it fit in a Tempest EVO case?


----------



## red123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobKay97* 
I'm probably going to be getting this cooler on my i7 920 (when i get it).
Will it fit in a Tempest EVO case?

I saw a picture of a Tempest EVO using it over at the Tempest Club thread so I am assuming it does. That is why I am getting it as well. I sure how the person didn't mod their case or something lol


----------



## Zig-Zag

Will it fit my p5n-d?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFQ* 
Will this cooler fit in CM690 with 120x120x25mm fans at top exhaust of CM690?

Yes you'll be sweet.


----------



## cruiselax

Did you guys use the stock thermal paste for the D-14?

From a bit of lurking around I've noticed that people are really fond of the IC Diamond 7 (the best apparently), should a go for it?


----------



## trentiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cruiselax* 
Did you guys use the stock thermal paste for the D-14?

From a bit of lurking around I've noticed that people are really fond of the IC Diamond 7 (the best apparently), should a go for it?

MX-3 all the way


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cruiselax*


Did you guys use the stock thermal paste for the D-14?

From a bit of lurking around I've noticed that people are really fond of the IC Diamond 7 (the best apparently), should a go for it?


The NH-D14 comes with NT-H1 thermal paste which reviews incredibly well and is a top flight interface material. I'd go ahead and use it.

Here's one review, google around and you'll find plenty more


----------



## trentiles

So I just installed a NH-D14. Talk about an all around great package. I loved the little folder with the instructions in it.

Mounting this beast of a heatsink was a piece of cake. Everything is nice and solid.

Couple questions:

I have a Coolermaster HAF922 case. So right at the top of my case is a 200mm fan which is set up as an exhaust. Would this be taking air away from the Noctua hs fans? Should I maybe flip it around?

Also I currently do not use a rear exhaust fan. I just have the rear grill cut out so air can pass through easily. Did anyone actually see better temps with adding a rear exhaust fan?


----------



## ehume

With the stock setup, perhaps slightly better.

You can use Megahalems clips to mount a third fan on your D14. Try stock+noRearFan, stock+RearFan and stock+pullFan (on the D14). When you have your best results, try temps with the top fan exhausting, the top fan pushing down and the top fan absent. Record ambients and keep track of both ambient and cpu temp on a spreadsheet. That way you'll know.

Our opinions mean squat in the face of your data on your rig.


----------



## hoonu

I'm new to this club as well and I have a Lian Li PC-8FIB and I barely have any room at the top. I measured it at almost 20mm exactly from the heatsink to the top of the case. This doesn't account for the clip either. I want to mount a 140mm fan but even the 20mm ones will be a push with the clip in the way. Any ideas?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoonu*


I'm new to this club as well and I have a Lian Li PC-8FIB and I barely have any room at the top. I measured it at almost 20mm exactly from the heatsink to the top of the case. This doesn't account for the clip either. I want to mount a 140mm fan but even the 20mm ones will be a push with the clip in the way. Any ideas?


You want to mount a 140mm fan where? I have been testing fans on the D14. I don't think a 140mm fan will help anywhere but in the middle.

As for mounting fans where there is no side room, you can either mount a push fan with Noctua clips and know you will not get that thing off until you pull the whole D14 off the cpu; or you can use Megahalems clips.

I am in the process of testing a number of fans and fan arrangements on the D14. Megahalems clips hold the fans on quite nicely. You can use clips for 25mm fans and 38mm fans. The only place they won't work is for the center fan.


----------



## hoonu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You want to mount a 140mm fan where? I have been testing fans on the D14. I don't think a 140mm fan will help anywhere but in the middle.

As for mounting fans where there is no side room, you can either mount a push fan with Noctua clips and know you will not get that thing off until you pull the whole D14 off the cpu; or you can use Megahalems clips.

I am in the process of testing a number of fans and fan arrangements on the D14. Megahalems clips hold the fans on quite nicely. You can use clips for 25mm fans and 38mm fans. The only place they won't work is for the center fan.


I was speaking about the exhaust fan on top of the case. My D14 fans are in the stock config with the 140 in the middle and they are pushing East to West out the back of the case. I was wondering if I should be exhausting air out the top.

Thanks for tips about the fans. I have read your testing thread and I'm leaning toward some GT 1850s for the 3 case fans that are in here. The only stopping me is the cost as I don't think I will get much better cooling by making the switch. I also was considering some YL fans but I hear they run a lil louder. All in all... I'm trying to hit 4GHz on this Phenom 965 and I'm at 3.8 at 1.35v (Which is lower than stock).


----------



## ehume

I'm getting a 1-2c improvement when I put the two Noctua fans center and pull, then add a GT1850 as push. It also raises the SPL from 28.5 dBA equivalent to 30.5 dBA equivalent.

As for pointing it vertically, try it and see. Record your ambient and cpu temps for each, then decide.


----------



## sendblink23

I'll be joining here soon, getting it on my CM 590









I'm gonna test IC7, Shin-Etsu x23 & MX-3
Going to use the stock fans for a bit, then later on going to buy & make triple 140mm or 120mm

What do you guys think if I paint my case white.. would it look good with the noctua having the stock fans? or should I do another color?


----------



## minaelromany

I've got the Noctua NH-D14 with AC MX-3 replacing that aweful OCZ Vendetta 2 with AC MX-2 and temps went down 10-11 C









Still my Case is crap and waiting eagerly for CM HAF X :up:

Some pics :









































































I've noticed something rather strange :

With the old cooler there was no POST over 222 BCLK but with the Noctua it booted @ 225 BCLK but boot was very slow and there was no stability whatsoever


----------



## red123

Does anyone know how to remove stain on top of the Noctua where the copper rods stick out? Some TIM got over my fingers and I touched the top of the Noctua during installing. I removed it, but then the stain is still there. I tried using 91% alcohol, but that had no affect.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *red123* 
Does anyone know how to remove stain on top of the Noctua where the copper rods stick out? Some TIM got over my fingers and I touched the top of the Noctua during installing. I removed it, but then the stain is still there. I tried using 91% alcohol, but that had no affect.

Did you try using the arcticlean solutions?


----------



## red123

I don't have that =(. I was looking for a home remedy.


----------



## Fooz

Ok, so my first post ever on this community EVER :O

Anyways, I'm quite worried with the space this massive block seems to take up, so therefore I have some questions that I hope you guys might be able to answer. Actually come to think of it, I only have one question, "will it fit?" (using lube and all)

This is my setup:
Corsair 800D Obsidian (yeah, the right one with the glass panel, not the cheap 700D one







(j/k)
Asus P7P55D EVO
Corsair Dominator CMD8GX3M4A1600C8 (4 x 2GB, I've been told that is extraordinary for DDR3 setups normally being in sets of 3 blocks)
Intel Core i7 860 (currently stock cooled and non-o/c'ed)

So back to my question, will it fit? Very concerned about the hight of the Dominator heat sinks!
With the C800D there should be no space problems, but I would like to have the NH-D14 mounted so that I would be able to keep a straight flow to the rear case fan (as the setup minaelromany has done)

So if ANYONE has a setup with the same type of memory (or any kind of Dominators I guess) I would love to hear some feedback from you









One thing i would really love was to see Noctua recolor the wierd creamy/caramel colored fans... what's up with those, no one has any other hardware fitting that color?

Also would be nice to see the option for a black coated heatsink (since every component in my case is in a black or blue color)
(Hopefully going to join the club)


----------



## Fooz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *red123* 
I don't have that =(. I was looking for a home remedy.

Either get the ArctiClean (not that expensive) or you could try 3M Citrus Base Cleaner


----------



## ehume

Arcticlean $5.99 with shipping included.

SVC is a great place to get small stuff and not have the price doubled by shipping costs.


----------



## thermal_flux

I've got a total n00b question. It suits me too, because I'm a n00b for sure. I'm building a new computer, last one I built was 10 years ago. 10 years ago the only CPU cooling you had to do was clip a heatsink and cheezy fan to the top of your Pentium and you were good to go.

My question is, the power for the NH-D14 does it come directly from the power supply or can you power it from the motherboard such that the BIOS can control the fan speed? I just bought a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 mobo and a Noctua NH-D14 (and all of the other components too).

Thanks.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thermal_flux* 
My question is, the power for the NH-D14 does it come directly from the power supply or can you power it from the motherboard such that the BIOS can control the fan speed?

You can connect it to motherboard if you want to (according to Noctua's NH-D14 FAQ). That's the way I have mine hooked up.

I used to hook it up directly to the molex but then the fans would be running at full speed all the time.


----------



## thermal_flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


You can connect it to motherboard if you want to (according to Noctua's NH-D14 FAQ). That's the way I have mine hooked up.

I used to hook it up directly to the molex but then the fans would be running at full speed all the time.


Thanks for the FAQ link. I read it.

Do you have both of the fans in the NH-D14 hooked to the mobo? If so how? I mean, do you use a "y" cable to split the one mobo CPU header connection to both fans? I remember seeing something in the installation papers last night that said not to split the power cables. Oh wait, maybe they were only saying not to do that if you were using the ULNA adapters.

Thanks!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thermal_flux*


Thanks for the FAQ link. I read it.

Do you have both of the fans in the NH-D14 hooked to the mobo? If so how? I mean, do you use a "y" cable to split the one mobo CPU header connection to both fans? I remember seeing something in the installation papers last night that said not to split the power cables. Oh wait, maybe they were only saying not to do that if you were using the ULNA adapters.

Thanks!


No problem and you're right about that. You're not supposed to use the Y cable if you're using the ULNA adapter.


----------



## ehume

I'm looking at one of my P14's. Draws 0.10 Amps, says the label. The label on the P12 says it draws 0.09 Amps. So you could hook five pairs of these fans to a mb header, and have it control them all, and still be 0.05A under the nominal cpu header current limit.


----------



## sendblink23

Wo hoo!

I'm joining the club - ADD ME









*Noctua NH-D14* - CPU @ 3.9Ghz 1.41v
















Pretty sure I can go higher but I'm liking 49c

Here is an old print screen of the same settings with an H50 but on a different mobo & graphic cards around 2 months ago.. everything else on the build was the same








Max on that was 57c... now I did test having the H50 on this current setup & doing the same test with the same settings it reached around 55c on max load(I forgot to make a print screen of that testing)... anyways here is a picture of the build yesterday before taking out the H50









So... changing to the Noctua NH-D14 was a pretty good improvement for me compared from an H50 around a 6c drop... and that having the Noctua still at stock... I'm going to change the fan's & go triple too.. so I will go lower for sure.


----------



## Robitussin

Ehume I noticed your doing a ton of different fan set ups and was wondering if you thought about putting to push fans on each side and a fan in the middle to exhaust? or maybe even a 4 fan setup? Just an idea i have been thinking about. I'm on vacation or I would try it
^Exaust^
Push> <Push


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robitussin*


Ehume I noticed your doing a ton of different fan set ups and was wondering if you thought about putting to push fans on each side and a fan in the middle to exhaust? or maybe even a 4 fan setup? Just an idea i have been thinking about. I'm on vacation or I would try it
^Exaust^
Push> <Push


Ah, the old push-push configuration. Tried it.


----------



## Heimsgard

I will soon join this club I ordered my NH-D14 earlier today it is to replace my hyper 212+.


----------



## thestickfigure

thinking bout joining the club. with a gigabyte p55a-ud3p motherboard with all four slots filled with gskil ripjaw: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277. or the corsair domintor with the fins taken off: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...Tab=11&NoMapp= . Will the Noctua fit to clear either of these ram on this mobo?


----------



## ehume

I am running a p55a-ud3p with 2 slots of ripjaws. Not only does the d14 fit fine, but so did the megahalems. Of course, the push fans do rest on one end of the ripjaws, but it's completely ok. I've swapped fans in and out literally hundreds of times now, especially with the d14. all is well.


----------



## sendblink23

Okay did some more testing still at all stock the noctua, overclocked my Phenom 965 @ 4.03Ghz (218 x 18.5) 1.46v / 8gb DDR3-1333 @ 1163Mhz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.7v
CPU-Z Valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1296313

Prime95 - just 11min max was 48c, it was floating around 43c-44c for more than 4 minutes before I hit stop.... pretty certain it wasn't gonna go any higher(if it did max would be 49c or 50c).









IntelBurnTest - just made 1 pass & let it run for 3 minutes during the 2nd pass max was 49c. If it ran the 5 passes I'm guessing it would hit 50c.









3DMark06 - this simply was to be certain my overclock was stable(prime95 as well too).. it wasn't really for Noctua testings lol - my score sucks... maybe because my card is at stock

















WTE I'm happy with the Noctua NH-D14... probably if I lived at a cold climate place I would be getting allot better temps

In a few days I'll be changing all the fans, going triple as well & testing Shin-Etsu / MX-3 / AS5... soon I'll post to see how it goes.


----------



## Kid-Smooth

Sup guys, Add me up to the club yo!







Iz gotz me a D14 too!


----------



## shaolin95

Hi boys..I am still around.....remember to PM me for club additions


----------



## saint12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1P5AW*


This may help..


















Just mounted it..more in my worklog









It will be replaced soon though...



it that the only way it can be mounted to the x58 classified?


----------



## geehansok

Hey, I'm joining the club! Upgrading from my H50, just ordered the D14 yesterday.

I was wondering if anyone has had any trouble mounting it with the mobo already in the case, as I'd like to make use of the cutout in my RV02, but seeing as its so big will it require I take out my mobo to install?

Also, are you guys generally using the stock paste it comes with or AS5 or IC7 etc?


----------



## geehansok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geehansok* 
Hey, I'm joining the club! Upgrading from my H50, just ordered the D14 yesterday.

I was wondering if anyone has had any trouble mounting it with the mobo already in the case, as I'd like to make use of the cutout in my RV02, but seeing as its so big will it require I take out my mobo to install?

Also, are you guys generally using the stock paste it comes with or AS5 or IC7 etc?

Anyone? :*(


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geehansok* 
Hey, I'm joining the club! Upgrading from my H50, just ordered the D14 yesterday.

I was wondering if anyone has had any trouble mounting it with the mobo already in the case, as I'd like to make use of the cutout in my RV02, but seeing as its so big will it require I take out my mobo to install?

Also, are you guys generally using the stock paste it comes with or AS5 or IC7 etc?

I think most of us mount the D14 on the MB. That's why we buy cases with windows in the MB tray. The D14 is actually very easy to mount, once you have the brackets installed. And installing the brackets is straightforward, with no MB removal required.

The Noctua paste is fine - easy to apply and transmits heat well. Just use a 3-rice-grain dollop in the middle of the heatsink.

Otherwise, just follow the included directions.


----------



## Slep

Hey guys , i was wondering i know the Noctua NH-D14 will fit on an Asus Maximus Formula 3 , but will these fit on a Cooler Master Sniper ?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint12* 
it that the only way it can be mounted to the x58 classified?

Yes that is the only way it can be installed. If you put it horizontally it collides with the giant NB heatsink.

And in the pic, the fans should be pushing air upwards. It would help because heat rises and also if you left it the other way you would just be pushing hot air down to your video card(s).


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slep* 
Hey guys , i was wondering i know the Noctua NH-D14 will fit on an Asus Maximus Formula 3 , but will these fit on a Cooler Master Sniper ?

I think it should fit in it fine... here is a pic with the cpu cooler CM V10(which is a big one):


----------



## Slep

i know the cooler will fit , i was worried about the socket on the mob making the cooler a bit more lets say to the left touching the rear fan =/


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slep* 
i know the cooler will fit , i was worried about the socket on the mob making the cooler a bit more lets say to the left touching the rear fan =/

So cut out the rear grill and do without the exhaust fan altogether.

Actuually, there is going to be enough room. The distance to the back is determined by the mb, not the case.

OTOH, I'm serious about removing the rear grill and fan.


----------



## Slep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
So cut out the rear grill and do without the exhaust fan altogether.

Actuually, there is going to be enough room. The distance to the back is determined by the mb, not the case.

OTOH, I'm serious about removing the rear grill and fan.

So since is determined by the motherboard do you have any ideia on where can i get the measurements .


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slep* 
i know the cooler will fit , i was worried about the socket on the mob making the cooler a bit more lets say to the left touching the rear fan =/

Rear fan.... depends on your MOBO.. not the Case ... its all about where is your CPU's socket placed at in the mobo... look at my fitting ... look at the HUGE space I have between the Noctua NH-D14 & the Rear fan:


----------



## Slep

Thanks alot , maybe checking your mobo dimessions with mines i could probably have an ideia on what space i am going to be left with


----------



## ehume

I have some pics somewhere of my D14 running 38mm fans in push-pull. It fit fine, but there was no room for an exhaust fan on the inside of the case.


----------



## red123

I noticed that the copper layer on my heat sink is showing up when I was removing/cleaning my heat sink for a motherboard RMA. I think it is the copper layer anyway. It is orange. I think it is because of the pressure from the spring screw. The copper is showing at the spot where one corner of my CPU is at. Does anyone know if this affects the performance of the NH-D14?


----------



## Pwnedbynim

Hey guys.

Dilemma for you all.

I have a Noctua C12P-SE14 cooler and am considering the D14.

I built this computer in Feb of 2010. My idles were around 35C, and loads were around 55C. This was with one VaporX Radeon 5870.

I added another radeon (ref cooler) in april and my temps rose one, maybe two celsius.

And about two days ago I noticed that I was idling at around 46C/47C on my Phenom II X4 955 3.6ghz 1.35 volts. So I reseated my hsf&cpu and applied new thermal paste. No dice. Temps still the same. Btw, loads at about 60.

So now I am considering putting a D14 into my Antec 902. I would of course have to take off the side fan and maybe plastic bracket. I would then use the 120mm spare side fan i now have and mount it on the 120mm existing d14 fan and use the spare 140mm fan from my C12P for the side of the D14 without a fan.

Am I crazy or would the D14 help my temperatures? My case is already pretty full with two 5870s and the C12P blowing hot air all over my case.

Suggestions are welcome, or anything you guys think is out of the ordinary please point out, as I am a noob.

PS: Do you think the summer weather would have that much of an impact on temps?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *red123*


I noticed that the copper layer on my heat sink is showing up when I was removing/cleaning my heat sink for a motherboard RMA. I think it is the copper layer anyway. It is orange. I think it is because of the pressure from the spring screw. The copper is showing at the spot where one corner of my CPU is at. Does anyone know if this affects the performance of the NH-D14?


Heh. That copper layer goes all the way to the other side of the heatsink.









Actually, it is the silver colored nickel plate that is the layer. You have just scrubbed through it. This is why the Arctic Clean directions tell you to "wipe gently" - scrubbing hard gets you stuff that looks like TIM. i tend to scrub hard, and my coffee filter looks like I have not gotten all the TIM off. Yet when I . . . wipe gently . . . I get a clean sheet. It was just the nickel coming off.

What will it do to your performance? Well, copper conducts better than anything except silver. The Arctic Cool Freezer Pro 7 comes with a raw copper bottom, and this may be why it cools better than one would expect it to. So getting the nickel off the bottom of your cooler might improve its performance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pwnedbynim*


Hey guys.

Dilemma for you all.

I have a Noctua C12P-SE14 cooler and am considering the D14.

. . .

So now I am considering putting a D14 into my Antec 902. I would of course have to take off the side fan and maybe plastic bracket. I would then use the 120mm spare side fan i now have and mount it on the 120mm existing d14 fan and use the spare 140mm fan from my C12P for the side of the D14 without a fan.

Am I crazy or would the D14 help my temperatures? My case is already pretty full with two 5870s and the C12P blowing hot air all over my case.

Suggestions are welcome, or anything you guys think is out of the ordinary please point out, as I am a noob.

PS: Do you think the summer weather would have that much of an impact on temps?


Of course sumer temps affect cpu temps: coolers put heat into the case air. The warmer that air, the less heat the cooler can dump into it.

The D14 is the best cooler out there. It will help your temps.

Try this: remove your rear fan. Cut off the grill. Put the fan back. Test your temps.

Put in your D14. Buy a set of 25mm Megahalems fan clips. Take a fan and clip it to your D14 as an exhaust. That fan should draw case air with it as it blows air out the back. See this thread.

Have fun. Do lots of test runs with all sorts of variations. Measure your ambient with every test run. Did I mention - have fun with this?

PS - email Noctua support with a copy of your invoice to get a third set of fan pads and clips. The clips are hard to use - they interfere with the middle fan - but the pads are useful, and you get those spare pegs.


----------



## Pwnedbynim

Thank you very much. I should be getting my D14 tomorrow. I'll see how good the temps are with the grill on, then we'll see if I need to do anything radical like cut out the grills.


----------



## sendblink23

Re-tested again with IBT(10 runs at max), this time ambient with my AC at 23c
4.01Ghz - 200 x 20 - 1.46v
lowest idle 25c-27c
max load 45c-47c
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/9...ink23ibt10.jpg
CPU-Z valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1304915

Well today in the afternoon I'm getting my new mobo(MSI 790FX-GD70) & 2 more 5770's, not going to start in with Trifire 5770 just yet... I want to see how temps act with CrossfireX only first... if it seems too high I'll just leave the 3rd one for another build.

Anyways.... shall I change the thermal paste(MX-3, AS5, Shin-Etsu).... since I'm changing boards or shall I keep the Noctua stock paste? ... I'm still not sure since I'm getting pretty good temps with stock paste & stock fans.... I had never used it before I'm quite impressed by it so far... oh I'm getting my 3rd fan clip soon - once it gets here I'll test first triple CMR4's, then adding 2 shrouds.


----------



## Allenssmart

Does anybody know if the NH-D14 provides enough clearance for this ram? http://www.patriotmemory.com/product...36G2000ELK.pdf

It says on noctua's site that 44mm of clearance is given and these ram modules are EXACTLY 44mm tall. Will they fit?


----------



## jonnyrockets

Yay.



















Attachment 164981

Attachment 164982


----------



## ionstorm66

I got mine today. Getting ready to fire the rig up, but I have a question. What is the best way to attach the 3rd fan, zip ties, or paperclips?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
I got mine today. Getting ready to fire the rig up, but I have a question. What is the best way to attach the 3rd fan, zip ties, or paperclips?

Megahalems 25mm fan clips and a fan gasket.


----------



## ionstorm66

Those clips are cheap, but everwhere is like $1 for the clip and $10 for shipping


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
Those clips are cheap, but everwhere is like $1 for the clip and $10 for shipping

then simply email Noctua's website support email... mention you have a noctua nh-d14 & suddenly ask them if they could send a 3rd fan clip ... and afterwards they'll ask you to send them a copy of the purchase invoice... and boom boom.... they will send you the 3rd fan clip for free


----------



## ehume

The Noctua folks want to see a copy of your invoice. Not a problem.

As for Megahalems clips, 25mm, $3.99 shipped; 38mm, $3.99, shipped. It's essentially $3 for the clips (the price you'll see elsewhere) and $1 for the shipping. I always look first at SVC for the little things.

And on my D14 I use three fans. I attach the third with Megahalems clips because my third set of Noctua clips interferes with the center fan clips.


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
then simply email Noctua's website support email... mention you have a noctua nh-d14 & suddenly ask them if they could send a 3rd fan clip ... and afterwards they'll ask you to send them a copy of the purchase invoice... and boom boom.... they will send you the 3rd fan clip for free

sweet, doing this now +rep


----------



## Heimsgard

Got my NH-D14 yesterday I am very happy with it. I can overclock my cpu to 3.7ghz with it temps are 44c idle and 56c load. Wish I could reach 3.8ghz but my cpu won't let me.


----------



## ionstorm66

Finished up my rig for now. Still wait for the clips for the 3 fan.


----------



## Pwnedbynim

Eh.

I had a C12P SE14 before so I figured I would just use the other noctua 140mm and clip. Took a little elbow grease but I got it on and it worked.

PS. The Noctua D14 WILL FIT inside in Antec 902. You just can't have the 120mm side fan in without some sawing.


----------



## jonnyrockets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
Finished up my rig for now. Still wait for the clips for the 3 fan.










Nice setup - Patience - it takes a long time for it to get to North America. I think an adapter kit for my old socket 939 took three weeks or more.


----------



## serass

i7 920, HT on, haf x case, 26C room temp, stock noctua + case fans.

4.2 ghz @ 1.36v in cpu-z
getting max temps of 88C according to real temp after running IBT 2.5 very high for like 5 minutes

4.0 ghz @ 1.288v = max temp 78C (78 75 75 74)

Shouldn't I be getting better temps with this cooler + case + vcore?

Using the noctua TIM, applied few hours ago, followed their instructions on how to apply it. I do have mx-2 laying around that I can use if it's better and I also could apply the tim using the 2 thick vertical line method...


----------



## Agenesis

Remounted mine today... my fan headers are positioned all weird so the cables are sticking out like trees









Anybody use a fan controller for their D14? I've been looking around and would like some recommendations


----------



## ehume

Your motherboard is the best fan controller for the Beast of the Twin Towers.


----------



## jonnyrockets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Agenesis* 









Remounted mine today... my fan headers are positioned all weird so the cables are sticking out like trees









Anybody use a fan controller for their D14? I've been looking around and would like some recommendations

I use a controller - I use a zalman front panel controller - 6 channel. I go from cpu motherboard header to zalman - zalman to y adapter to the fans to keep them on one knob - works great.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonnyrockets* 
I use a controller - I use a zalman front panel controller - 6 channel. I go from cpu motherboard header to zalman - zalman to y adapter to the fans to keep them on one knob - works great.


I got lucky, the one I have is the Zalman MFC1 Plus 6 channels and it does work but i don't use it for the noctua, since I want it always at 100% speed(Mobo or PSU is better)... hopefully yours is the same one....

Now if you were to have the MFC2 version it doesn't work properly.. read here Noctua's FAQ

Quote:

Can I use Noctua fans on my fan controller?
In general, our fans can be used with any fan controller. There is a known compatibility issue with the Zalman ZM-MFC2 controller though: This product uses Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) in order to control the fan speed and the unfavourable carrier frequency of the PWM signal can create an oscillation when used with certain fans. This will result in the fan speeding up and down. We therefore recommend not using the Zalman ZM-MFC2 with our fans.
Eitherway I'd say fan controller is not needed, the noctua with stock fans in full speed are pretty silent... - if you got a Noctua NH-D14 its because you want to cool better, full speed is the way to go... right? lol - now If you changed your fans with something that has allot higher dba then yeah the controller would be worth it.


----------



## Firehawk2010

Hi did a little spray job on my Noctua NH D14









Installed it on the crosshair 4









Then put it in the case

















very happy with it


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firehawk2010* 
Hi did a little spray job on my Noctua NH D14


Holy shi* that looks awesome









hey guys an Update playing still at stock now flat 4000Ghz - 250 x 16 - 1.45v








Going to try lowering my vcore to see if its stable... if it does woot woot! It will go lower








*







just tried it... nah it crashed within 2 minutes lol I guess 1.45v its the minimum for me


----------



## xSalvation

So what is the best configuration i know its in hear somewhere but i dont want to look through 50 pages

140push 140push 140pull
120push 140psuh 120pull
120push shroud 120pull

Im getting scythe ultra kaze's and am wondering what to put in the center


----------



## ehume

If you get Ultra Kaze 3000's, put _nothing_ in the center, unless it's a shroud. In a recent test I did, having two UK3K's in push/pull beat the stock fans by 4c on my sig rig. Having a shroud mounted on the downwind side of the front tower gained another 0.5c of cooling. Mount any 38mm fan to the D14 with 38mm Megahalems fan clips.

Like this:


----------



## sendblink23

I'm planning to mount exactly that.. shroud in the middle and 2 Ultra Kaze 3000rpm... lets see how lower I get, I'm already 4Ghz stock Noctua max load is 46c & lowest idle 27c


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Sorry if this is in the completely wrong place but I figured other D14 owners would be the best source of info. I'm planning on going with the D14 in my new build but I'm also planning on running 12 gigs of ram. I know the sheer size of the cooler can cause problems with more than 6 gigs of ram, so am I SOL or would it just be a tight fit?

Thanks in advance for the help, hope to join the club soon!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sir-Lucius* 
Sorry if this is in the completely wrong place but I figured other D14 owners would be the best source of info. I'm planning on going with the D14 in my new build but I'm also planning on running 12 gigs of ram. I know the sheer size of the cooler can cause problems with more than 6 gigs of ram, so am I SOL or would it just be a tight fit?

Thanks in advance for the help, hope to join the club soon!

hmm what are you talking about.. you can even have 32gb of ram(duh if that motherboard supports it) and still not have any issues with the D14.... its all about the *Ram model brand you have... in other words if you brand ram are bigger in height than regular rams.... just read the Noctua FAQ: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=f...d=34&lng=en#14

then you'll understand what I mean


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
hmm what are you talking about.. you can even have 32gb of ram(duh if that motherboard supports it) and still not have any issues with the D14.... its all about the *Ram model brand you have... in other words if you brand ram are bigger in height than regular rams.... just read the Noctua FAQ: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=f...d=34&lng=en#14

then you'll understand what I mean









Hah! I didn't even think to check the FAQ. Thanks for the link, looks like the RAM I'm looking at should be fine.


----------



## Agenesis

I think I'm going to remount mine (again) because my idle cores have a 5c difference and around 3c on load, but what really bothers me is that I somehow managed to scratch (or dent) the surface of my baseplate unknowingly. Perhaps I mounted it too tight? I shouldn't be mounting it wrong if I manage to stay under 70c on full load...


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Agenesis* 
I think I'm going to remount mine (again) because my idle cores have a 5c difference and around 3c on load, but what really bothers me is that I somehow managed to scratch (or dent) the surface of my baseplate unknowingly. Perhaps I mounted it too tight? I shouldn't be mounting it wrong if I manage to stay under 70c on full load...

That baseplate is copper, so it's soft. Look at the scratches. Maybe there is a pattern. For example, it could be getting scratched by the IHS corners.


----------



## red123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
That baseplate is copper, so it's soft. Look at the scratches. Maybe there is a pattern. For example, it could be getting scratched by the IHS corners.

That is exactly one happened to my base plate. Darn that IHS corner =(


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *red123* 
That is exactly one happened to my base plate. Darn that IHS corner =(

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that also means when that happens there is a limit to how much pressure the heatsink is applying to the cpu itself: some of the pressure is being taken up by the IHS corners.


----------



## sakotrg

Well I guess Im the newest member of the D14 club. Just got one NIB for 60 bucks... Cant argue with that.

Replacing my CM V8 with it.. I could only reach 3.5 on the V8. Hoping to hit the big 4.0 with the noctua.

I have been trying to see if you pros are modding these noctuas with aftermarket fans. There is not too much out there, but I would love to see if the best can be made better with an additional fan or different fans. I got to admit the V8 sure looked bad ass in a HAf case, if CM would make a big noctua like cooler that looked as good as the v8, but performed like the d14 we'd be all set.

My noob setup: i7 930, haf 932, gigabye x58-ud3r, ocz 6gb DDR3-1600, toughpower 750w, dual sparkle sli gtx 460 1gbs OC.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sakotrg* 
Well I guess Im the newest member of the D14 club. Just got one NIB for 60 bucks... Cant argue with that.

Replacing my CM V8 with it.. I could only reach 3.5 on the V8. Hoping to hit the big 4.0 with the noctua.

I have been trying to see if you pros are modding these noctuas with aftermarket fans. There is not too much out there, but I would love to see if the best can be made better with an additional fan or different fans. I got to admit the V8 sure looked bad ass in a HAf case, if CM would make a big noctua like cooler that looked as good as the v8, but performed like the d14 we'd be all set.

My noob setup: i7 930, haf 932, gigabye x58-ud3r, ocz 6gb DDR3-1600, toughpower 750w, dual sparkle sli gtx 460 1gbs OC.

Unlike coolers like the Megahalems, the D14 will actually benefit from two 38mm fans. Put two San Ace 9G1212H1011'S or two Ultra kaze 3000's or two Panaflo's on there (put nothing in the middle) and you will get superior cooling. You'll at least double your noise, though.


----------



## sakotrg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Unlike coolers like the Megahalems, the D14 will actually benefit from two 38mm fans. Put two San Ace 9G1212H1011'S or two Ultra kaze 3000's or two Panaflo's on there (put nothing in the middle) and you will get superior cooling. You'll at least double your noise, though.

Well noise is a consideration as this pc will be in the master bedroom. Even the HAF 932 blue leds are too bright for my wife and I had to mod them (duct tape). So far the V8 super quiet even under full load with the fan running full out. If the stock fans are as quiet as I have read and will get me to the magic number 4, Ill be happy.

Thanks for mentioning the noise.


----------



## ehume

Do notice that I'm running a D14 on my i7 860 at 4GHz. The 860 is a hotter-running chip than any 9xx.

My rig is a half meter from my head, and all i hear is quiet air.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

I wanted to add a 3rd fan on, anyway to do this?

Also ehume, what temps do you get?


----------



## ehume

Get 25mm Megahalems clips for that third fan, or 38mm clips for a 38mm fan. Do write to Noctua and they'll send you clips, pegs and pads, but all you really need is the rear pads.

My temps on full load with an ambient in the mid-20's are running 77-78c, which is about where I want them. I feel I'm lucky to get that, since my cpu seems to sag in the middle, which prevents full-force pressure. i expect everyone to get 2-3c better than my temps.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Yeah I messaged Noctua but since it's a weekend I'll have to wait till Monday for a reply.

Good to hear about your temps, I was shooting for 4GHz on my i7-875k with temps ranging near 70-75C.


----------



## red123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that also means when that happens there is a limit to how much pressure the heatsink is applying to the cpu itself: some of the pressure is being taken up by the IHS corners.

I think it happens the first time I installed it probably because of user error? No clue how that happened because all I did was screw in the spring screw until it stops lol. Since there are two screws, do you try to make sure that you screw both of them in increment instead of fully tightening one in and then start on the other? That was what I did the first time... maybe that was why


----------



## DarkPrinzz

First of all, *Firehawk2010*, OUTSTANDING case you have there. It looks so good it made me want to start one myself.
Would you mind sharing a bit of knowledge on Spray Painting? I have no idea whatsoever on anything about it, and it made me really curious to be able to change 'ugly' colors into something more 'eye candy'.

I would like a bit of advice from everyone: I am starting my first "real" computer and what I have so far:
M4A785TD-M
2 GB DDR3 Kingston
Phenom II x4 955

Buying:
HAF-922
HD 5870 1GB
Noctua D-14

How would memory managing be with my motherboard, seeing as it's kinda small? Would I need "mini DDR3"? Also, it being small, won't the cooler bend the MoBo?

And also, it says the Noctua-D14 does NOT come with a backplate for AM3 MoBo's, how the hell would I install it?

I'm new to this world and any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkPrinzz* 
First of all, *Firehawk2010*, OUTSTANDING case you have there. It looks so good it made me want to start one myself.
Would you mind sharing a bit of knowledge on Spray Painting? I have no idea whatsoever on anything about it, and it made me really curious to be able to change 'ugly' colors into something more 'eye candy'.

I would like a bit of advice from everyone: I am starting my first "real" computer and what I have so far:
M4A785TD-M
2 GB DDR3 Kingston
Phenom II x4 955

Buying:
HAF-922
HD 5870 1GB
Noctua D-14

How would memory managing be with my motherboard, seeing as it's kinda small? Would I need "mini DDR3"? Also, it being small, won't the cooler bend the MoBo?

And also, it says the Noctua-D14 does NOT come with a backplate for AM3 MoBo's, how the hell would I install it?

I'm new to this world and any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

The memory is okay so long as your don't get something like Corsair Dominators with the high heatsink spreaders.

You can always move the 120MM fan up to accommodate for taller memory modules.

The cooler shouldn't bend the board because if you screw the motherboard correctly and securely in it won't bend.

What I don't know is about the backplate, I know people who have 1055T's and 1090T's and they can use the NH-D14. You might have to e-mail Noctua and have them send you out one.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *red123* 
I think it happens the first time I installed it probably because of user error? No clue how that happened because all I did was screw in the spring screw until it stops lol. Since there are two screws, do you try to make sure that you screw both of them in increment instead of fully tightening one in and then start on the other? That was what I did the first time... maybe that was why 

I don't think it's user error. I think it is because the cpu is designed to keep the ihs above it at about the same level as the corners. Half a mm off and you get the corner problem.


----------



## mikami

just installed my d14, guys where the hell do you put the excess cable with the default fans? Im guessing putting the extra cable in the middle between the heatpipes is dangerous as they can melt from the heat?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikami* 
just installed my d14, guys where the hell do you put the excess cable with the default fans? Im guessing putting the extra cable in the middle between the heatpipes is dangerous as they can melt from the heat?

Run the cables wherever you please. I put mine behind the mb tray.


----------



## flyboygeo

Anyone with the ASUS Rampage III Extreme using the additional IOH (Northbridge) heatsink and fan having clearance issues with the Noctua NH-D14??

Thanks.


----------



## DarkPrinzz

The problem is I live in Brazil. I guess they wouldn't send me one over here.

What is the AMD BackPlate anyways? Does anyone know if the M4A785TD-M has it or not?

Thanks again.


----------



## Jaromir

Hello guys









I have i5 760 and noctua nh d14 ...just wondering if this temperatures are ok, or should i remount my heatsink all over again?

temps idle 35Â°c / temps load 57Â°c

this is my very first system i`ve ever build ..so there is a good chance I ****ed up while mounting this HS

I was measuring with realtemp, and load temperature was measured while runing prime95 blend test


----------



## Slep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaromir* 
Hello guys









I have i5 760 and noctua nh d14 ...just wondering if this temperatures are ok, or should i remount my heatsink all over again?

temps idle 35Â°c / temps load 57Â°c

this is my very first system i`ve ever build ..so there is a good chance I ****ed up while mounting this HS

I was measuring with realtemp, and load temperature was measured while runing prime95 blend test

Your temps are fine , even better if your i5 is o.c

Hey guys i am looking for a cheap case that would fit the nh d14 , looking for an all black case and maybe a side window , any ideas ? Thx


----------



## Jaromir

its not oc ..its stock









are u sure temps are fine? ..cuz im reading some ppl have better temperatures with stock cooler on i5 750


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Temps are good, try lowering the vcore somewhat, just don't go too far.

Test for stability with Prime95 or LinX


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaromir* 
Hello guys









I have i5 760 and noctua nh d14 ...just wondering if this temperatures are ok, or should i remount my heatsink all over again?

temps idle 35Â°c / temps load 57Â°c

this is my very first system i`ve ever build ..so there is a good chance I ****ed up while mounting this HS

I was measuring with realtemp, and load temperature was measured while runing prime95 blend test

You have to include your ambient temps for anyone to draw any conclusions.


----------



## Jaromir

Dont really know what ambient temperature was there..
I did remount HS yesterday and temperatures stayed preety much the same ..so i guess I installed it right .. or I did it wrong twice heh









Ok one more question.. When I connect my laptop to the motherboard(via asus rog connect)..
RC tweak it is measuring my temperatures CPU:43Â°c,MB:33Â°c,PCH 44Â°c
while coretemp,realtemp are measuring my cpu temp 55-56Â°c under load
which reading is more accurate?

oh and my mobo is maximus 3 gene if that helps

edit:
also i noticed when i stop blend test in prime ..temperatures shown in coretemp/real temp drop instantly to 35/36 ...while in RC tweak it they drop down slowly to 37


----------



## Azone42

Just installed my NH-D14. Knocked about 20 degrees off the stock cooler. Tomorrow I'll probably make a quick attempt to get into the 3 GHz range and eventually hit my target of 4.2 GHz. Have to say though, lifting the case before and after installation, there was a very noticeable weight difference.


----------



## Shadow9025

I am looking at grabbing an NH-D14 but I may have a RAM issue. This is for my sig rig, I am worried that the G Skill Tridents will be to tall and even though I am running 3 dimms instead of six that the D14 wont fit. Any Suggestions?


----------



## bandan81

Noctua NH-D14 Rocks!!

my building using one:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post10333959


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow9025* 
I am looking at grabbing an NH-D14 but I may have a RAM issue. This is for my sig rig, I am worried that the G Skill Tridents will be to tall and even though I am running 3 dimms instead of six that the D14 wont fit. Any Suggestions?

It'll fit, or you can move the 120mm fan up and make enough space.


----------



## Accelerator

Just got mine. Doesn't get above 70C even at 100%. I love this thing.


----------



## Warsteiner

Has anyone else tried the included TIM with this cooler. I used it and am thinking about replacing it with some AS5 as I have a tube just sitting there staring at me. Not sure if it will be worth it to switch out for AS5 or not.

BTW...here is a pic of mine looking all huge and dominating inside my case.


----------



## Helios1234

I should really join this club, seeing as I've had it for so long!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warsteiner* 
Has anyone else tried the included TIM with this cooler. I used it and am thinking about replacing it with some AS5 as I have a tube just sitting there staring at me. Not sure if it will be worth it to switch out for AS5 or not.

BTW...here is a pic of mine looking all huge and dominating inside my case.










I'm using the Stock tim & stock fans, look at my stable 4.10Ghz (200 x 20.5) 1.5v + 2800Nb (x14) 1.3v + HT 2000









I enjoy the stock one.


----------



## krillin

As you can see I currently have 4 sticks of XMS3 DHX (non removable heatsink) and a U12P cpu cooler.

My question is if it's really impossible to get D14 to fit with my ram? I am aware of that the compatibility is flagged red at noctuas support site. Will the heatsink from D14 and my ram bump together?

This is the antec 1200 and next week I am changing to Fractal Design Define R3 which means even less space. I don't even know if my u12p will fit considering how I've installed my fan.

I am no hardcore overclocker but I was thinking of getting the D14 instead of buying seperate fans for my new case and then sell the u12p w/o fans.

Please don't mind the wiring, I'll deal with it when my new case arrives.


----------



## sendblink23

I talked to Goku... I think you are gonna have issues... the cooler is a bit taller in height(160mm - but depending of position of how you place the fans it may be higher - if its needed because of your ram) than the one you have(158mm)... About the Ram not sure I think the NH-D14(44mm) you have a tiny bit more space in height compared to your current cpu cooler(40mm).... but depends on the mobo on the position of the CPU it differs how it covers the ram (on my current mobo the cooler covers entirely my whole ram slots)

Anyways measurements.... I assume this is your cooler NH-U12P









Noctua NH-D14


----------



## Firehawk2010

Hi thanks for the comments Darkprinzz here is a link what should help you if u wanting to spray your fans
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=.../0/2tUxiSMnGSQ


----------



## GuardDawg30

Shadow, you can mount the 120mm fan a bit higher when you attach it to the D-14..I am running 6 gig's of Corsair DOminators with mine..I had to adjust the fan a bit..I would say I raised it between .25 and .50 an inch...Here is a pic of mine from earlier in this thread.


----------



## ehume

I was just in my own case rearranging SATA cables. I noticed that the fin stack of my D14 stretches over the first two rows of RAM. I also noticed that my Ripjaw heatsinks looked like they had about 8mm of clearance.

I also noticed that the pic above shows a 44mm clearance *from the bottom of the heatsink*. My cpu's ihs seems to sit about 5mm above the surface of the mb, which would mean the bottom of the D14 fin stack is nearly 2 inches above the surface of the mb. Next time I crack my case I'll have to measure it.


----------



## Azone42

Alright, well I've been running my 930 at 4.01 GHz w/ HT, and I'm not so sure if my temperatures are all right.

After running LinX, my peak load temperatures were 84/82/77/79 with a 26-27 degree ambient. OCCT and Prime95 yielded lower temperatures, though. (eg. Prime95's peak load temperatures were 80/78/75/76)

I reseated the cooler and this time used Shin-etsu TIM, but the difference is pretty much non-existent.

Edit: Oh yeah, CPU voltage is set to 1.2625.


----------



## rogueblade

Temps sound quite similar to time but I have HT disabled. So I'd say youre doing pretty good


----------



## Azone42

Hmm, so I tried it with with HT disabled and now the peak load temperatures were 76/74/70/72 with Linpack and a 26 degree ambient.

I knew HT was a major source of heat, but I didn't realize it would be that much.









Anyway, at least it's good to know the cooler is performing fine. I guess most of the load temperatures I've seen with other i7s were with HT disabled. Now I might want to get some better fans.









Huh, well HWMonitor seems to report temperatures 2 degrees lower for all cores. With Prime95 and no HT, it comes to a max of 69/67/65/65.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azone42* 
Now I might want to get some better fans.

If you're serious about that, you can push your temps down a couple of degrees with GT-1850's (AP-15's). But go much higher and the P14 starts impeding airflow. Higher throughput fans like the Kaze Maru 1900 and the KM2 1700 get you another couple of degrees. They also benefit from such fans as the Yate Loon D12SH-12.

For the best temps, put nothing in the center position and go with 38mm thick fans in push-pull. A pair of San Ace 9G1212H1011's are best in terms of performance vs noise, but this is a situation where the 3000 rpm Ultra Kaze really comes into its own.










To use two 38mm's you will likely have to remove your case exhaust fan and remove your rear grill. No matter. Your pull fan will not only pull air through your D14, but it will drag case air with it. See my sig.


----------



## ehume

In this review of the H70, the D14 came out on top - the hotter the OC, the more superior the D14 was.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 









wOW, IT IS KING COOLER!


----------



## Habeed

Is this cooler discontinued? Does anyone have any idea why? What should I buy instead? (i.e. is Noctua releasing an equivalent product that is improved or do I have to get a megahalems)

I was all set to pick one of these up for my new build, but couldn't find one in stock most places. Heatsinkfactory appears to still have some, but now that I know the product is discontinued I'd like to know why before I order one. (since if the reason is that Noctua is going belly up, then maybe I shouldn't expect a 7 year warranty)


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Habeed* 
Is this cooler discontinued? Does anyone have any idea why? What should I buy instead? (i.e. is Noctua releasing an equivalent product that is improved or do I have to get a megahalems)

I was all set to pick one of these up for my new build, but couldn't find one in stock most places. Heatsinkfactory appears to still have some, but now that I know the product is discontinued I'd like to know why before I order one. (since if the reason is that Noctua is going belly up, then maybe I shouldn't expect a 7 year warranty)

 Amazon.com: Noctua 6 Dual Heatpipe with 140mm/120mm Dual SSO Bearing Fans CPU Cooler NH-D14 - Retail: Electronics


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Habeed* 
Is this cooler discontinued? Does anyone have any idea why? What should I buy instead? (i.e. is Noctua releasing an equivalent product that is improved or do I have to get a megahalems)

I was all set to pick one of these up for my new build, but couldn't find one in stock most places. Heatsinkfactory appears to still have some, but now that I know the product is discontinued I'd like to know why before I order one. (since if the reason is that Noctua is going belly up, then maybe I shouldn't expect a 7 year warranty)

you are probably searching on the wrong places lol
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=34&lng=en

Click where to buy and get it... if its not available(at a certain place-store) it means they are awaiting more stock(these things are made in Australia, so they have to wait for them to ship the stock)


----------



## Habeed

First of all, whoever posted the Amazon.com link didn't read the page. It says that Amazon is out of stock. "Usually ships within 1 to 2 months"

Second, FuturePowerPC told me that the item was discontinued. Maybe that just means that FuturePowerPC has discontinued the item.

Third, Earlier in this very thread someone said that the cooler was discontinued and that remaining stock was dwindling fast.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Habeed* 
First of all, whoever posted the Amazon.com link didn't read the page. It says that Amazon is out of stock. "Usually ships within 1 to 2 months"

Second, FuturePowerPC told me that the item was discontinued. Maybe that just means that FuturePowerPC has discontinued the item.

Third, Earlier in this very thread someone said that the cooler was discontinued and that remaining stock was dwindling fast.

DUDE go to Ebay or Any of the website provided on the Noctua Website... read my above posted reply...

anyways...

Tiger Direct: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...2441&CatId=798

Ebay: http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...All-Categories


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Habeed* 
First of all, whoever posted the Amazon.com link didn't read the page. It says that Amazon is out of stock. "Usually ships within 1 to 2 months"

Second, FuturePowerPC told me that the item was discontinued. Maybe that just means that FuturePowerPC has discontinued the item.

Third, Earlier in this very thread someone said that the cooler was discontinued and that remaining stock was dwindling fast.

http://www.technps.com/liquid-coolin...pu-cooler.html

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556091332.html


----------



## Habeed

Ok, I went ahead and bought one. $90 shipped from Heatsink factory. Hopefully these guys have it in stock like their webpage indicates.

I considered the corsair H70. $10 more and you get a water cooler, right?

But here's how it broke down :

cooling performance : the H70 is _still_ slightly inferior to the Noctua in one review, and slightly ahead in another in a review where they admit they didn't mount the Noctua the right direction. I'm going to assume that cooling performance is roughly equal for the sake of argument.

Reliability : 6 year warranty with the noctua, and the heat conduction is passive. If a fan fails you have 2-3 spare ones and can always cannibalize a case fan until you get a replacement. Also, the Noctua appears to have more cooling fin area than the H70 with wider gaps which means that dust buildup is going to degrade performance less.

Corsair H70 : a *2 year warranty* and the critical moving part, the pump, is mounted inside the waterblock being toasted by the overclocked CPU. Eventual failure should be expected, and when that happens you have to replace the entire $100 cooler.

Chances for catastrophic failure : The noctua is so darn heavy it can break the wiring from the RAM to your CPU. X58 mobos are infamous for having RAM problems. But it won't break anything but your mobo, and you can probably RMA the mobo for another one.

Corsair H70 : if the pump fails the machine might not shut down before the CPU is fried. If the coolant leaks out it can fry every single component in your computer.

Both these failures are rare, but again a slight lead to the Noctua.

So for price, reliability, and risks I think the Noctua is the right choice.


----------



## ehume

Well, Habeed, all I can say is that the D14 has a superb mount that appears to spread the load beautifully. I am in no fear for my motherboard. I think you will be pleased with your purchase.


----------



## AlExAkE

Would the Noctua NH-D14 work with *Asus Rampage III Extreme* with *Corsair DDR3 TR3X6G1600C8D Dominator 6 GB PC3-12800 1600MHz* OR *Patriot Viper II Sector 7 Edition DDR3 12 GB PC3-12800 1600MHz*. On the pictures above the Dominator seems to be too long? Anyone tried Patriot Viper II ? Here says it works with Patriot Viper II, anyone tried? http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...s_id=34&lng=en

Also, about the Dominator it says it works of heat sinks are removed.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Habeed* 
First of all, whoever posted the Amazon.com link didn't read the page. It says that Amazon is out of stock. "Usually ships within 1 to 2 months"

Second, FuturePowerPC told me that the item was discontinued. Maybe that just means that FuturePowerPC has discontinued the item.

Third, Earlier in this very thread someone said that the cooler was discontinued and that remaining stock was dwindling fast.

Warn: dont order it from tiger direct. their advertise is deceptive, they will put you on backordered after order it. I had experienced with it yesterday. I called them and cancelled it.

Today, I ordered it from heatsink factory, they have it in stock. ( I suppose to get D14 by this week)..









In stock-

heatsink factory
NCIX
eBay

Out of stock-
Neweggs
SVC
Sidewinder
others.


----------



## ehume

When I first wrote to Noctua about a third set of clips, the service rep asked me to write back in 4 weeks because they were out of stock.

I doubt this best-selling heatsink will be discontinued. instead, the factory that makes it may be making the NH-D12 at present. It is also possible that Noctua may be clearing out inventory for a Rev B. model - the NH-P14B, similar to the NF-S12B.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
you are probably searching on the wrong places lol
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=34&lng=en

Click where to buy and get it... if its not available(at a certain place-store) it means they are awaiting more stock(these things are made in Australia, so they have to wait for them to ship the stock)

Don't mean to be rude, but Austria not Australia. We all know something as good as this couldn't have come from down under. Had to have been from Europe.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate* 
Don't mean to be rude, but Austria not Australia. We all know something as good as this couldn't have come from down under. Had to have been from Europe.









hahaha I'm an idiot I've been always reading it wrong... everytime I saw the starting of the name Austria... I always thought I was reading Australia hehee I'm super dumb... I shall be grounded & sent to the corner


----------



## GAMERIG

from *DIGITAL STORM* site.

You see NH-D14 in HAX F? OUCH!!, DS would charge you 150USD for NH-D14 if you wanted to add.


----------



## tjmagneto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
You see NH-D14 in HAX F? OUCH!!, DS would charge you 150USD for NH-D14 if you wanted to add.

Elite Pwnage as advertised.


----------



## ehume

I believe that the NH-D14 is made in Asia. It was designed in a partnership, if I recall past announcements properly.


----------



## Bing

Rubber bands retro style !


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
I believe that the NH-D14 is made in Asia. It was designed in a partnership, if I recall past announcements properly.

Yes, But NH-D14 is manufactured in Taiwanese.


----------



## Tom1121

The TS has an evga x58 3 way sli and has this cooler mounted. On noctuas site it says this that boards not compatable. I pmed ts a couple months ago and he never got back to me. If anyone knows that it can be done please let me know.


----------



## GAMERIG

I received the package today.. I can't wait to building my new case, supreme cooler, HD asap..

Thanks to *HEATSINKFACTORY*..


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 








I received the package today.. I can't wait to building my new case, supreme cooler, HD asap..

Thanks to *HEATSINKFACTORY*..

Pics when you're done.


----------



## GAMERIG

My Massive AIRFLOW!


----------



## Draygonn

Good Lord it's bigger than I imagined!


----------



## eR_L0k0!!




----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys!

I am a proud new owner of this cooler and here are the pictures:







I hope you like the pictures.

I come from an H50 and I do not regret buying this cooler at all, it is almost 6ÂºC cooler on LOAD and I might add a 3rd fan soon.

I have a question, as you see in the picture, the cooler is pretty close to the sound card, a few mm bent I would say, is it normal that the cooler is bent a few mm? I must say it's bend from the beggining a few mm, but after 24hr is still same, is it ok?


----------



## Allenssmart

Noctua NH-D14 tightly forced into an antec 902 case with an hd 5970 under.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Here's mine















I have ordered some Prolimatech 25mm and 38mm fan clips, they should be here over the next few days.

Since we in NZ have crap selection of 38mm fans, what are peoples opinions of the Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000 RPMs? I've read the 3000RPM ones tick like **** when undervolted.

Would the UK2000's be the best choice? They will be on fan controller of course to suit my mood. I am planning on grabbing a couple of those and having it in push pull with rear exhaust fan removed.

We cant get the San Ace, Panaflows, Deltas etc here so without paying $50USD for shipping :\\


----------



## sgr215

I mounted my D14 today. The fan clip was a major pain to get to because of my top mounted fan. I had so little room I had to squeeze my fingers in there and blindly mess with it until I finally got it slipped in. I learned the hard way how sharp the heatsink's sides are. I cut myself pretty good and didn't notice it until all the sudden I looked down and saw drops of blood all over my jeans. It could have been worse though, it could have dropped all over my motherboard.









Anyhow, thanks to the D14 my temps dropped significantly compared to my S1283. So much so I was able to get 4GHz stable and NB at 2650MHz now.



























And finally, my cut up finger.


----------



## smash_mouth01

I love mine

It does the job with room to spare, I cant wait to strap a 1055T under it.


----------



## ehume

When I got my third set of clips I was reminded of how hard it is to mount fans with new clips. So I stretched them. Now they move as easily as my older clips that have been on and off fans many times.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
When I got my third set of clips I was reminded of how hard it is to mount fans with new clips. So I stretched them. Now they move as easily as my older clips that have been on and off fans many times.

You are so damn right, It took me almost 20 minutes on each clip because I had no idea how to mount install them







Haha!

But Now I am pretty happy, it is 100% straight:



Also got some degrees improvement


----------



## ehume

You will want to try your temps with and without that exhaust fan. Fans so close together interfere with each other. And if you remove your rear grill, the pull fan on the D14 will act as a case exhaust. See item 2. in my sig.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
You will want to try your temps with and without that exhaust fan. Fans so close together interfere with each other. And if you remove your rear grill, the pull fan on the D14 will act as a case exhaust. See item 2. in my sig.

Not a bad idea, I will try and see if removing that red fan improves the temps.

About cutting the grill, I don't really want to do that







But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Not a bad idea, I will try and see if removing that red fan improves the temps.

About cutting the grill, I don't really want to do that







But thanks for the suggestion.

This.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
This.

Yeah I know how to cut it, it's just that I don't really want to do it







I may need that grill some day in future, so I don't really want to cut it.

But thanks for the suggestions









Off to sleep now, good night!


----------



## smash_mouth01

Hey guys check these prototypes out
http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...ex-2010-a.html


----------



## mikami

guys can any of you touch the bottom of the heatpipes and tell me if its hot/warm during stress testing? Mine are barely lukewarm when the cpu is stressed at 78c (i7 860) with intel burn test


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
Hey guys check these prototypes out
http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...ex-2010-a.html

That 140mm C-type - I dl'd the pic, brightened up the shadows. The fan clips have handles that are bent back towrd the fans, unlike the D14 clips which are bent away from the fans. That is why these fans can both clip on to the fin stack.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikami* 
guys can any of you touch the heatpipes near the bottom and tell me if its hot? Mine are barely lukewarm when the cpu is stressed at 78c (i7 860)

Must mean the fin stack is shedding heat as it is designed to do.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Must mean the fin stack is shedding heat as it is designed to do.

Indeed, if you can feel the base of the cooler is hot to touch then the chances are you're way way over spec on heat, the huge fin stack and large number of heat pipes will rapidly distribute that heat over the whole cooler and you really shouldn't be able to feel it hot to touch, even right at the base.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infected rat* 
Indeed, if you can feel the base of the cooler is hot to touch then the chances are you're way way over spec on heat, the huge fin stack and large number of heat pipes will rapidly distribute that heat over the whole cooler and you really shouldn't be able to feel it hot to touch, even right at the base.

But you will feel the warmth in the air coming off the fin stack.


----------



## Baldy

Just remounted my heatsink once again.

Load temps dropped from 59C to 55C average with Folding @ Home launched. (CPU temps, not core temps).


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
But you will feel the warmth in the air coming off the fin stack.

Yes indeed, quite so


----------



## GoLLLum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
This.

Hi with this tool i can cut a rounded hole for a 140mm fan on the top of my case? as exhaust


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoLLLum* 
Hi with this tool i can cut a rounded hole for a 140mm fan on the top of my case? as exhaust

Allegedly so. I've seen a set of pics that show:

Scribe a circle.
Drill a hole inside the edge.
Stick the nibbler through.
Nibble around the circle until you have completed the circle.

I have not done this, but others have (I learned about the tool from them). I have my eye on this tool to remove grills. Cutting them out with side cutters requires filing, which is messy.

I cut the 120mm fan hole in the bottom of my case by scribing a circle then drilling about a zillion holes, cutting out the metal between them with side cutters, then filing the edge more-or-less round with a bastard file. The nibbler has to be less messy.


----------



## GoLLLum

Yeah but i think it will be hard to cut a clean hole, although i'll use a U-channel molding. If you have some pics from pps who used that it will be great to see some results.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 


Why did you place the keyboard on the floor







Show off a keyboard that isn't special?

Using Noctua NH-D14 as well.


----------



## ehume

I just noticed you are using a 38mm Delta as a master pull fan, a 38mm pull shroud, 120mm mid shroud and a 25mm pull fan. It all looks substantially awesome.

Here's my question: what clip did you use to hold that push fan on?

For that matter, what are you using to hold that mid shroud in?


----------



## Frankie

I'm have a P5Q deluxe with corsair dominator ram and was wondering will the noctua butt against the cooling fins or the fan on the ram? or can you mount the cooler the other way round so it dosent touch anything?


----------



## cutty1998

I just grabbed one off Ebay for $69 + $19 shipping from Vancouver. I know it will take a bit of time to get here ,But it seemed like a decent deal.Can't wait to install this monster!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankie* 
I'm have a P5Q deluxe with corsair dominator ram and was wondering will the noctua butt against the cooling fins or the fan on the ram? or can you mount the cooler the other way round so it dosent touch anything?

Apparently that decorative comb on the top of that memory has screws so it can be removed.

Then it is compatible.

And yes, the cooler can be pointed south-north, but apparently heatsinks work better when their heatpipes go side-to-side rather than up-and-down. So, a Megahalems should point up, a D14 should point sideways.


----------



## Frankie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Apparently that decorative comb on the top of that memory has screws so it can be removed.

Then it is compatible.

And yes, the cooler can be pointed south-north, but apparently heatsinks work better when their heatpipes go side-to-side rather than up-and-down. So, a Megahalems should point up, a D14 should point sideways.

Only the DDR3 ram modules have the removeable fins, ive got DDR2 damn!

I suppose i could always change the northbridge heatsink so they are north/south aswell when i get some more money


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankie* 
Only the DDR3 ram modules have the removeable fins, ive got DDR2 damn!

I suppose i could always change the northbridge heatsink so they are north/south aswell when i get some more money

I have not seen your mb, but you could try moving your RAM to be in the back slots, so it does not sit under the fin stack. The push fan - the P12 - is no problem. Its position is entirely up to you. You just fit the fan so it avoids the RAM heatsinks.

Also, pointing the D14 up has been done by many people. You might lose a couple of degrees, but it won't be much.


----------



## UnderClocker

Hey all - I just bought an NH-D14 for my socket 939 mobo today (old school, I know). Lots of reviews quoted compatability with 939, frostytech, but now I get the thing and 939 isn't listed as supported. Are there any extra components needed beyond the standard AMD kit to mount it? My mobo has a backplate (although it's plastic) so no worries there. Just wondering if anyone's tried this.

*UPDATE* having measured it up, the mounting screws on the 939 are 90mm apart whereas the nh-d14 are only 80mm, which means I'll almost certainly need some specialist kit to mount it. Have contacted noctua support but still no news...it's not on their compatability list so it's not looking good so far.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz* 
Here's mine












Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgr215* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
I love mine

It does the job with room to spare, I cant wait to strap a 1055T under it.










Congrats to all.. I hope you enjoy your beautiful rig with the SUPREME AIR COOLER! G'LUCK..


----------



## Blaackstarr

Id like to join the club!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blaackstarr* 
Id like to join the club!

hehe nice... now you need some tiddy up on the cable management


----------



## Blaackstarr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
hehe nice... now you need some tiddy up on the cable management









Lol yeah. I didn't notice how bad it was until I took a picture of it. Im getting a HAF 932 tomorrow so i will probably retake the picture after I get everything settled.


----------



## UnderClocker

Noctua support got back to me, and they're going to send the parts for mounting on socket 939 for free! What lovely people.


----------



## Frankie

Mine:









In the case (soon to be an Antec 300):


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnderClocker* 
Noctua support got back to me, and they're going to send the parts for mounting on socket 939 for free! What lovely people.

They are very nice indeed...sent me some extra clip thingies too and are prompt to reply and ship.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blaackstarr* 
Id like to join the club!

I really like your rig, but you need Cable Management 101..


----------



## idontcare

Hi All,

Just picked up Noctua NH-D14. Gonna go home soon to install it. Currently using CoolMaster V6GT as a cooler. Getting real high temps for stock I7 930. Idel at 41-45C and 70-72C on Prime95. What kind of temp should i be expecting on stock speed. Room temputure is about 77F. Plus from what i read, i should use the paste that came with Noctua NH-D14. Anyone else used Artic Silver 5 on the D14?


----------



## ehume

Noctua paste is nice. You will want more for later. Based on this review, I got this paste. Free shipping.


----------



## kcuestag

I had Arctic Cooling MX-3 so I used that one instead, it's better than Noctua's.

But Noctua's still nice


----------



## pastor

Hi Guys,
Could you tell me what you think of this Rig I'm planing to build soon :

P6X58D Premium + i7 980X overclocked to around 4.0Ghz

+ Noctua NH-D14 (of course )

Will it fit in this case ? :

Lian Li PC-B25S
http://www.ginjfo.com/Publics/Dossie...tiers.jpg.html









( I'm looking for a sober case as silent as possible )

also I wonder if the Noctua won't block the access to some of the 6 RAM slots of the motherboard , I plan to use 6x2Gb like this RAM http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/HX3X12G1600C9.pdf
Corsair HX3X12G1600C9 ( CORSAIR DDR3 12GB / 1600Mhz XMS3 TC KIT 6x2048 CL9 )

Thank you for any help !!


----------



## Baldy

Not too sure about the casing, but the XSM3 RAM kit would fit fine under the NH-D14, they aren't that tall.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pastor* 
Hi Guys,
Could you tell me what you think of this Rig I'm planing to build soon :

P6X58D Premium + i7 980X overclocked to around 4.0Ghz

+ Noctua NH-D14 (of course )

Will it fit in this case ? :

Lian Li PC-B25S
http://www.ginjfo.com/Publics/Dossie...tiers.jpg.html









( I'm looking for a sober case as silent as possible )

also I wonder if the Noctua won't block the access to some of the 6 RAM slots of the motherboard , I plan to use 6x2Gb like this RAM http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/HX3X12G1600C9.pdf
Corsair HX3X12G1600C9 ( CORSAIR DDR3 12GB / 1600Mhz XMS3 TC KIT 6x2048 CL9 )

Thank you for any help !!

Will fit no problems


----------



## pastor

thanks for the feedback !


----------



## AliceInChains

count me in! i know i know, i need to work on the cable management.


----------



## Slep

Guys i am thinking of pushing my i7 to 4Ghz on a P7P55D-E DELUXE mobo , has anyone done this or has a similar board or same cpu ? What are the temps you might me getting , i am planning on usin a 22x multiplier with a 182 BLCK Vcore around 1.31 , and ram at maybe 1600 , are these any good ?


----------



## ehume

I used to run my 860 at 22x182=4004MHz
Vcore set to 1.31250v, Vdimm set to 1.62v
Vtt (IMC) was 1.19v, PLL was 1.88v, PCH was 1.12v
The Vcore actually ran at 1.312 to 1.328v on load
Vdimm ran 1.616v whether loaded or not.
HT, LLC enabled
EIST, C1e, C-states all disabled.
Heatsink was a D14, like yours
MB was a Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3P

YMMV.


----------



## iOrange

Hey, installed my d14 a while back...been stuck at work ever since haha.

Finally getting around to uploading some pics.


----------



## tianh2002

I am thinking about buying a new case for my computer. I currently have Noctua D14 for CPU Cooling. I would like to know if the Noctua D14 can fit into Cooler Master Centurion 590?

Thanks


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh2002* 
I am thinking about buying a new case for my computer. I currently have Noctua D14 for CPU Cooling. I would like to know if the Noctua D14 can fit into Cooler Master Centurion 590?

Thanks

Yes it does fit there fine









I would suggest if you have fans on the top... place them outside the case...
look at one of my very old ugly pic


----------



## slade13

heres mine inside antec 300 case



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## silverbot01

I just ordered one of these for my comp. I was going to get the H70, but found that it is actually really noisy at full speed and still not as good as the NH-D14.

I should be uploading pics soon.

On a side note, I am going to be removing the blue-led 80mm fan attached to my side window on my Smilodon and I am not completely sure how atm. The external screws for it (outside of case) don't seem to have notches for a screwdriver. I am sure there is a way to remove it from the window, but I just don't see how yet.


----------



## 16ReasonsWhy

Here it is boy and girls, sittin' pretty in my case after a 6 hour rebuild session last night.

There she is!

http://img843.imageshack.us/i/p1000651l.jpg/

http://img130.imageshack.us/i/p1000648d.jpg

http://img255.imageshack.us/i/p1000650.jpg/


----------



## Depressed

Your pics wont work for me.


----------



## 16ReasonsWhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Depressed* 
Your pics wont work for me.

hmmm

there are the links, mb that will work


----------



## NguyenAdam

Links work for me.


----------



## silverbot01

Here are images of my comp with the Noctua NH-D14 installed. This is one sweet cooler, if you look at my comp's details (the one in my sig) you can see my low temps on a good OC.









Close up in dark









Close up in light (some glare due to light and window)









Further back, another one with glare!


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverbot01* 
Here are images of my comp with the Noctua NH-D14 installed. This is one sweet cooler, if you look at my comp's details (the one in my sig) you can see my low temps on a good OC.

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/8163/picture4vm.jpg

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/8461/picture2jk.jpg

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/7411/picture3aa.jpg


Just post a clear picture... haha


----------



## silverbot01

Can't you tell thats the NH-D14?


----------



## Berties

I'm interested in this cooler. But will it clash with memory sockets? Going to fit 3 x 2GB modules. Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R. Possibly OCZ Reaper which stick out with a heatsink/heatpipe. Otherwise I'll have to stick to standard height RAM.


----------



## GSW_LoDA

can i join the group?

bought this cooler last april.
inside my case during a Lan Party

here's a recent pic taken during our road show


----------



## ehume

Noctua is sending out free mounting kits to people who wish to use their Noctua coolers on 1155/1156 sockets and don't yet have the mounting. Official, from Noctua:

Noctua extends free mounting kit offer and confirms LGA1155 compatibility

.


----------



## fang_laluna

I just got mine today. I'm thinking of replacing both fans with GT 1850. What do you guys think? My 930 is running @ 4.3 btw.


----------



## hout17

Just stuck my NH-D14 in yesterday. Has good clearance over the G.Skill Ripjaws I have underneath it.


----------



## GAMERIG

Everyone, I fell in love with NH-D14 more than H50 or WC Loop. It keeps low temp & has ZERO problem with it for four months.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Hmm I find it strange that I am not in the list









I'm in!


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
Everyone, I fell in love with NH-D14 more than H50 or WC Loop. It keeps low temp & has ZERO problem with it for four months.









I tested both and the D14 won easily for me.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


I tested both and the D14 won easily for me.










If you don't mind my asking what are you temps at the vcore in your sig and at what ambient? Just wanted to know as I can do 4.2 stable on this rig with 1.3vcore when I was under water. Wondering if this cooler will allow me to push it this high with reasonable temps.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Seemed like a time coming for this; club now approved and edited for official status.


----------



## ehume

Thanks Chunky_Chimp
Congratulations shaolin95.


----------



## Deadpool01

hello. first time on here and i would like to join the club. here is my slightly modified noctua on my e760 classy to fit in east to west configuration.


----------



## PSick

quick question, I was thinking about getting a NH-D14 and will it fit in my Lian Li PC-7FNW?


----------



## ehume

I get the impression that any case that has a 120mm rear fan will fit any of the traditional full tower coolers. The Archon is taller, but the rest are OK.

As an aside: I just put my D14 back in my Beta Evo, this time with a TY-140 mounted long axis at right angles to my mb. The fan is 160mm that way, and it is taller than the D14 because it sits on top of the heat transfer block. I have about 1-1.5mm to spare.


----------



## p0pq

hi all, first time post!









i im planning to buy the d14 cooler pretty soon, few questions though.

will it be compatible with asus maximus 3 formula (p55) m/b, paired with 2x2gb corsair dominator inside an antec 902 case? do i just have to raise the fan, or will i need to take off those "dominator" heat spreaders? i am also thinking of mounting it north-south oriented, so the dominators remain the dominated look
















thanks!


----------



## Colt

How is that we have no sig, how looks this:

*.:[Official Noctua NH-D14 Club]:.*


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Seemed like a time coming for this; club now approved and edited for official status.










Super cool...thanks !


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colt*


How is that we have no sig, how looks this:

*.:[Official Noctua NH-D14 Club]:.*


I like it. What do you think guys?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colt* 
How is that we have no sig, how looks this:

*.:[Official Noctua NH-D14 Club]:.*

Lettering is too big IMO. I like the colors, though. Noctua should take a tip from you.


----------



## CrowsZero

Is D14 better than Corsair H50 & H70?

How is the noisy level is it very loud?

Feel like getting one to replace my hyper 212, as i plan to clock it to 4.0ghz


----------



## Colt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrowsZero* 
Is D14 better than Corsair H50 & H70?

Noise depends on the fan speed and vibration, Noctua lets us use one of 3 profiles that fits best to us.
If you gonna overclock your CPU to 4Ghz on air it will be very noisy, and H50/70 are not good coolers for high CPU frequencies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
I like it. What do you think guys?

Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Lettering is too big IMO. I like the colors, though. Noctua should take a tip from you.

Lol, i dont like that boobs color, what should i do if Noctua using it


----------



## CrowsZero

So if i wanna get real good cooling must use custom cooling?

Cause I'm playing L4D2, cpu does play a part.


----------



## ehume

I have my D14 running at max. I can hardly hear it. It was the same when I was running its original Noctua fans.


----------



## Nemesis158

Ive got one too. add me to the list


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemesis158* 
Ive got one too. add me to the list

















Awesome picture!!!


----------



## w0nderbr3ad

Add me to the list. Got my Noctua D-14 today and put it in. Was a bit of a pain to line it up, but its in. I have the fans setup as two pullers.


----------



## mekaw

did you paint yours black? lol


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mekaw;11654715*
> did you paint yours black? lol


I think it might just be due to camera angle and image quality....

also i dont think a pull-pull configuration is very good, ever felt the difference between what you feel in front of a fan and behind it? it seems that there's always more moving air behind them. if you can manage to keep the 120MM fan above your ram by sliding it up on the HS i would keep it on the front and you might get better results (especially since there is already another fan behind it)......


----------



## w0nderbr3ad

They have a silver polish feel to them, I just adjusted the levels in photoshop to make everything look more visible. I did try to fit them up front by the ram, but it looks like my ram is too tall. I'll remount the fans for a push-push config. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0nderbr3ad;11656911*
> They have a silver polish feel to them, I just adjusted the levels in photoshop to make everything look more visible. I did try to fit them up front by the ram, but it looks like my ram is too tall. I'll remount the fans for a push-push config. Thanks for the input.


The beauty of the NH-D14's fan mounting system is that the fan doesn't have to be mounted where it was when it originally arrived, you can keep it on the same side and slide it up or down depending on whats needed, in your case, simply raise it until it will install over your ram. Luckily my ram doesn't have tall heatsinks on it so that fans stays where it was....


----------



## des2k

Got my NH-D14 last week, hooked up 3 fans:

Front: NF-P12
In-between: NF-P14
Rear: NF-P12


----------



## roflolol

Soon-to-be member!


----------



## xinhang

Seriously this heat sink is so huge and it doesn't even perform that well. I returned it after 2 days because i couldn't install my memory upgrade. Went with a zalman 9900max and the temperature is significantly better. (about 2-5 degrees better). Zalman looks better and perform better. This thing is a ugly.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xinhang*


Seriously this heat sink is so huge and it doesn't even perform that well. I returned it after 2 days because i couldn't install my memory upgrade. Went with a zalman 9900max and the temperature is significantly better. (about 2-5 degrees better). Zalman looks better and perform better. This thing is a ugly.



You sure you didn't install the cooler wrongly? From every review I've seen, the NH-D14 betters the Zalman 9900 max by a few good degrees.

The cooler looks good, the fans look like poop (personal opinion). Slap a San Ace fan on that bad boy and it looks like a beast.


----------



## shaolin95

Thanks for your "awesome" post...mmm so out of everyone here you are the one claiming the Zalman is better...awesome, the rest of us must be on drugs or something....thanks for sharing, see ya, dont let the door hit ya on...you know how it goes...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


You sure you didn't install the cooler wrongly? From every review I've seen, the NH-D14 betters the Zalman 9900 max by a few good degrees.

The cooler looks good, the fans look like poop (personal opinion). Slap a San Ace fan on that bad boy and it looks like a beast.











Agree.

Noctua NH-D14 beats the Zalman in all reviews, definitely must have done somethong wrong on installation









I also don't like a lot the stock fans, but they perform great and are damn silent, so I am keeping them for now.

Might replace them for some Gentle Typhoon 1450RPM (Or 1850rpm) once I get my ssd, new case, and new ram


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Agree.

Noctua NH-D14 beats the Zalman in all reviews, definitely must have done somethong wrong on installation









I also don't like a lot the stock fans, but they perform great and are damn silent, so I am keeping them for now.

Might replace them for some Gentle Typhoon 1450RPM (Or 1850rpm) once I get my ssd, new case, and new ram











You're upgrading *again?*









Santa must be smiling upon you this year.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xinhang*


Seriously this heat sink is so huge and it doesn't even perform that well. I returned it after 2 days because i couldn't install my memory upgrade. Went with a zalman 9900max and the temperature is significantly better. (about 2-5 degrees better). Zalman looks better and perform better. This thing is a ugly.


Chances are you installed the cooler wrong.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


You're upgrading *again?*









Santa must be smiling upon you this year.










Well, at first, I only wanted an SSD.

But then realized I'll have more money, so I decided:

- Vertex 2 Extended 60Gb or maybe 120Gb
- Silverstone Raven RV02
- Mushkin Redline CL6 4Gb

The SSD and the RAM are for sure that I will be buying them, but not sure if I'll be able to afford the case after buying the other 2


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, at first, I only wanted an SSD.

But then realized I'll have more money, so I decided:

- Vertex 2 Extended 60Gb or maybe 120Gb
- Silverstone Raven RV02
- Mushkin Redline CL6 4Gb

The SSD and the RAM are for sure that I will be buying them, but not sure if I'll be able to afford the case after buying the other 2











Damn, I wish I could realize I have more money.









I suggest you wait a bit for the RV02. The RV02-E is coming out, with a few extra added features. It's a beautiful case.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Damn, I wish I could realize I have more money.









I suggest you wait a bit for the RV02. The RV02-E is coming out, with a few extra added features. It's a beautiful case.










Yeah, probably the case will wait


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinhang;11713190*
> Seriously this heat sink is so huge and it doesn't even perform that well. I returned it after 2 days because i couldn't install my memory upgrade. Went with a zalman 9900max and the temperature is significantly better. (about 2-5 degrees better). Zalman looks better and perform better. This thing is a ugly.


i would have to agree with everyone else, you probably installed it wrong. Did you take the plastic protector off of the base?







either that or you had something blocking its airflow......


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


The cooler looks good, the fans look like poop (personal opinion). Slap a San Ace fan on that bad boy and it looks like a beast.










According to my testing, a single Ultra Kaze 3k beat stock cooling by 3-4c. The San Ace beat stock cooling by 2-3c.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Gonna head over to ncix and pick 1 of these beast up for 49.99 ^_^

too bad it doesn't fit with 200mm side fan in the phantom


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2*


Gonna head over to ncix and pick 1 of these beast up for 49.99 ^_^

too bad it doesn't fit with 200mm side fan in the phantom


This is a random question.. can you plan that fan from the outside? Like look around for a 200mm fan grill .... I guess you will need to drill a tiny hole to pass the fan cable from the outside to the inside of the sidepanel.. but.. hey at least I think that way you can still have that fan installed on your system.

I had to do that for all my top fans & 1 of side panel fans when i had the CM590


----------



## hellokittyonline2

you can if you drill holes on the mesh,but then it would ruin the looks lol. you have like a wheel thingie on the side lol..

better solution is mod the side fan or get a thinner 200mm fan, which i believe does not exist


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2;11730879*
> you can if you drill holes on the mesh,but then it would ruin the looks lol. you have like a wheel thingie on the side lol..
> 
> better solution is mod the side fan or get a thinner 200mm fan, which i believe does not exist


My post was if you wanted to do it.. then do it... I was not asking if I can do it







I clearly said at the end I did that on my CM590(top fans & side panel fans)









But yeah... I don't think there isn't a thinner 200mm fan(it would be pointless it won't move air at all lol) And this would certainly change entirely the look of your case.. but if you want the fan still... you should try it


----------



## bfis108137

I would like to be a member. Here are my photos.


----------



## Skyy

Hi guys I just purchase the nh 14. I'm using msi big bang xpower and g skills 16gb trident series. I havnt put them on yet but on the noctua site it say it doesn't fit.







did anyone has the same build as me or find a way to make it fit? I really want to use this heatsink


----------



## bfis108137

If your GPU isn't too big or is far enough away from the cooler AND you have fans blowing out the top of your case, you MAY be able to point it up and in theory it will work even better just because hot air goes up and not sideways


----------



## Skyy

Thanks for the advice. I ll try that and post the results after


----------



## hoth17

Great heatsinks, however, I will say, the fan clips are a pain to get on with two heatsinks...


----------



## ydna666

2x NH-D14's on the EVGA ^^^ That's the ultimate right there


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17;11754845*
> Great heatsinks, however, I will say, the fan clips are a pain to get on with two heatsinks...


Now thats a thing of beauty!!:applaud:Thx for sharing


----------



## Drakenxile

i'll post some pics of my rig with it on later i'm at my parents for christmas and i got to use "they're" rig (its my old q6600 with a 9800GTX+) anniways merry Christmas Fellow Nh-D14 owners


----------



## GAMERIG

D14 owners, MERRY CHRISTMAS!! i hope you enjoy NH D14 in your beautiful gaming RIG..


----------



## Baldy

After around 20 zip ties and 3 hours of work, that's the best I could get.

Merry Christmas to all NH-D14 users!


----------



## shaolin95

Good job there mate and Merry Christmas to all !

Do you guys want me to align the member's list to the left and number it?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;11768722*
> Do you guys want me to align the member's list to the left and number it?


I dont trying to be rude, MMmm.. You are so responsible this since you created thread and founder of Official Noctua NH-D14 Club.









Merry Christmas to you..


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


After around 20 zip ties and 3 hours of work, that's the best I could get.


Excellent work: a free airpath.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoth17*


Great heatsinks, however, I will say, the fan clips are a pain to get on with two heatsinks...











wow is all i can say
i hope theres no warping of such


----------



## Norlig

The first thing I saw when I entered this thread was:

.:[Official Noctua NH-D*16* Club]:.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


The first thing I saw when I entered this thread was:

.:[Official Noctua NH-D*16* Club]:.


lol i see that too now


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*











After around 20 zip ties and 3 hours of work, that's the best I could get.

Merry Christmas to all NH-D14 users!


That's some quality zip tie action! Merry Christmas indeed


----------



## KSKrueger

Just picked myself up a D14 for christmas








I will have to get some pictures up sometime soon.

P.S. anyone have any aftermarket fans to reccomend, just using the stock ones right now, and I want to get some new case fans unless anyone thinks my old thermaltake 1225A's are worth putting in my also new case


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSKrueger;11773115*
> Just picked myself up a D14 for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to get some pictures up sometime soon.
> 
> P.S. anyone have any aftermarket fans to reccomend, just using the stock ones right now, and I want to get some new case fans unless anyone thinks my old thermaltake 1225A's are worth putting in my also new case


Ultra Kaze 3000rpm in push/pull


----------



## Joshpwnz

Does anyone have a D14 with a PC-K62? I really want to buy one but I'm not going to spend $110 (australia) and have it not fit my case.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshpwnz;11776449*
> Does anyone have a D14 with a PC-K62? I really want to buy one but I'm not going to spend $110 (australia) and have it not fit my case.


The pic I posted was my old set up, a D14 fits in a K-62 easily.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11771148*
> Excellent work: a free airpath.


I removed the top 2 exhaust fans to so that airflow would be in a streamline direction. Also moved one of the ZM F3's to the middle of the D14. So far I'm noticing similar, if not maybe 1 degree higher temps with this set-up.

Going to put back one 140mm exhaust fan on the top of the case, right above the rear fan. Will see how that goes.

Also got a brand new tube of MX4, thinking of doing a comparison between the MX4 and the OCZ Freeze.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;11772788*
> That's some quality zip tie action! Merry Christmas indeed


Thanks. It looks much better in person, a phone camera + lousy photography skills by me really does not do it any justice. :/


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;11776207*
> Ultra Kaze 3000rpm in push/pull


Just lovely. That particular combination really cools. The only thing additional would be to cut out your rear grill. That will allow your pull fan to act as a case exhaust. As it stands, that rear grill obstructs outflow and sets up chaotic airflow in your case.


----------



## KSKrueger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;11776207*
> Ultra Kaze 3000rpm in push/pull


Thanks for the pointer, although it appears newegg is out of stock








Also after some looking around I am starting to think I should have purchased an Antec 1200 instead of a Armor+

I really have to stop shopping after I made a purchase lol


----------



## Asmola

I might had this cooler before anyone of you guys, but still havent joined this club..
But here is my D14, superb cooler indeed. Got my 1090T 4,2GHz stable with it.


----------



## shaolin95

I am not a big fan of Ultra Kaze fans after I tested them against Deltas and San Ace I noticed how much weakers they really are when it comes to pushing air through the cooler fins. The Delta and San Ace remain super strong compared to the Ultra Kaze so I sold mine and kept my new config.
Probably not making a ton of difference but for me, every drop in C counts


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;11782117*
> I am not a big fan of Ultra Kaze fans after I tested them against Deltas and San Ace I noticed how much weakers they really are when it comes to pushing air through the cooler fins. The Delta and San Ace remain super strong compared to the Ultra Kaze so I sold mine and kept my new config.
> Probably not making a ton of difference but for me, every drop in C counts


I would have to agree, its a shame we can't get decent 38mm fans in NZ. I've never tried the deltas or san aces so i cant really comment on those. The main thing about 38mm fans is the higher noise output, but you do get maximum cooling performance over 25mm fans.


----------



## jello900

Add me up to the club! Got my NH-D14 around 2weeks ago.










Just want to ask if my temps are correct or in line with the coolers performance?

[email protected] - 1.325v
Core Temp:
Ambient: 33c-35c
Idle: 42c-44c
Load: 74c-77c

Are these number correct? or is there something wrong?


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Can corsair Vengeance memory fit with this cooler?


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellokittyonline2;11801536*
> Can corsair Vengeance memory fit with this cooler?












According to this diagram, there is 44mm of clearance for the RAM.

According to a review done by OCC on the Corsair Vengeance kit, the memory heatspreader rises 22mm above the PCB.

I have no idea how tall the PCB is.

If it fits, it's going to be real tight, so I'm doubtful.


----------



## Pieiam

Whats the cheapest price to grab this beast in America? Incl shipping.

Atm all i can find is newegg at 85.


----------



## Polska

Picked this bad boy up for $56 taxes in, 2 days ago at ncix during their boxing week sale! Wheeee, just finished installing it. Switched from a Zalman 9700. Dropped IBT temps to ~ 65C (from 75C+), folding temps to ~50C (from 60C+). Love it!


----------



## drum corp 24

add me please!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jello900;11801029*
> Add me up to the club! Got my NH-D14 around 2weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to ask if my temps are correct or in line with the coolers performance?
> 
> [email protected] - 1.325v
> Core Temp:
> Ambient: 33c-35c
> Idle: 42c-44c
> Load: 74c-77c
> 
> Are these number correct? or is there something wrong?


A first look at your processor temps and i would say something is wrong, but looking at your abnormally high ambient temps i can see those numbers being right on......


----------



## saint12

not sure whats going on with mine maybe bad seating or i need some better tim

i7 920 d0 4.0ghz 191 x21 turbo still on 1.248v
temps 83c 81c 76c 74c
room temp is about 19-22c
using nt-h1 tim


----------



## Nemesis158

Shouldn't be the TIM, unless it wasnt applied properly. my guess otherwise would be bad seating/something up with the cooling arrangement in your case (im thinking there's too much intake and not enough exhaust) maybe put a fan in that rear spot and see if that helps...... full load temps for a 920 @ 4ghz @1.248 should be 60-70C or less with 20C ambient. where are you getting that voltage reading, is that the voltage you have set in the bios or an Actual voltage (no they probably aren't the same...)


----------



## saint12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;11860127*
> Shouldn't be the TIM, unless it wasnt applied properly. my guess otherwise would be bad seating/something up with the cooling arrangement in your case (im thinking there's too much intake and not enough exhaust) maybe put a fan in that rear spot and see if that helps...... full load temps for a 920 @ 4ghz @1.248 should be 60-70C or less with 20C ambient. where are you getting that voltage reading, is that the voltage you have set in the bios or an Actual voltage (no they probably aren't the same...)


the voltage set in the bios is 1.25 cpuz shows 1.248, running a nf-p12 as exhaust fan located directly above the cooler.

here is a pic of how everything is setup


----------



## jello900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;11853511*
> A first look at your processor temps and i would say something is wrong, but looking at your abnormally high ambient temps i can see those numbers being right on......


Hi thanks for the reply! sorry just wanted to edit my post. Got a room thermo and it read around 29-30c ambient around where my rig is located.

[email protected] - 1.325v
Core Temp:
Ambient: 29-30c
Idle: 42c-44c
Load: 74c-77c

is this still normal? Ive done 2 re-seats already and getting the same temps. Will probably try again tomorrow.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint12;11861874*
> the voltage set in the bios is 1.25 cpuz shows 1.248, running a nf-p12 as exhaust fan located directly above the cooler.
> 
> here is a pic of how everything is setup


The tips of the heatpipes look pristine, as do the fins. The fans are both pointed in the same direction - up. And you're using one of the great airflow cases. It routinely gets second best in both cpu and gpu temps in comparative case studies. I can't see any issues here.

The one thing that springs to mind is the shape of the integrated heatspreader (ihs) - the cpu cover. Sometimes they have high corners, leaving the cpu itself relatively lower by comparison, and unable to be pressed properly by the contact face of the heatsink, leading to higher temps. You can tell if you might have a problem when you find scars on the heatsink face that come from the ihs corners. Those scars can come from tilted heatsink handling, so they're not a sure sign.

Here's a question: do you get relatively high temps with another heatsink?

[Edit] Just saw your ambients and your Vcore. You're OK, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11862560*
> The tips of the heatpipes look pristine, as do the fins. The fans are both pointed in the same direction - up. And you're using one of the great airflow cases. It routinely gets second best in both cpu and gpu temps in comparative case studies. I can't see any issues here.
> 
> The one thing that springs to mind is the shape of the integrated heatspreader (ihs) - the cpu cover. Sometimes they have high corners, leaving the cpu itself relatively lower by comparison, and unable to be pressed properly by the contact face of the heatsink, leading to higher temps. You can tell if you might have a problem when you find scars on the heatsink face that come from the ihs corners. Those scars can come from tilted heatsink handling, so they're not a sure sign.
> 
> Here's a question: do you get relatively high temps with another heatsink?
> 
> [Edit] Just saw your ambients and your Vcore. You're OK, as far as I can tell.


I can see that case having great intake (those 3 huge fans in the bottom, better make sure they are on), but the problem i see is that you only have 1 exhaust fan, and its being blocked by all manner of external cables. i just don't see that case exhausting heat very well..... and those ambients and vcore is from a different user i think there....

Also, saint12, we have the same videocard
















@jello900, If those temps are being read from the actual core diodes, and not the external cpu diode, then they are fine...


----------



## jello900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;11862820*
> I can see that case having great intake (those 3 huge fans in the bottom, better make sure they are on), but the problem i see is that you only have 1 exhaust fan, and its being blocked by all manner of external cables. i just don't see that case exhausting heat very well..... and those ambients and vcore is from a different user i think there....
> 
> Also, saint12, we have the same videocard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jello900, If those temps are being read from the actual core diodes, and not the external cpu diode, then they are fine...


I'm using both coretemp and realtemp to measure the temps are these reading core diodes?


----------



## Himitsu_D

Hi im new i just signed up right this minute now.
Im worried about the weight issue on this cooler







1.3kg

My setup as of next week shall be:
Asus Crosshair IV
AM3 1100T
8GB ram
ATI 6950..

equipment aside surely this cooler is slightly too heavy? should i not think about a supporting bracket or something to ease the weight?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himitsu_D;11863700*
> Hi im new i just signed up right this minute now.
> Im worried about the weight issue on this cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3kg
> 
> My setup as of next week shall be:
> Asus Crosshair IV
> AM3 1100T
> 8GB ram
> ATI 6950..
> 
> equipment aside surely this cooler is slightly too heavy? should i not think about a supporting bracket or something to ease the weight?


There is absolutely no issues about weight.. or else none of us would still own our NH-D14 LOL its fine .. I find the support mounting bracket to be perfect.. also I haven't read any issues of it anywhere on net for our cooler - so.. dont ever be afraid, the only thing you have to worry about is that your ram sticks height isn't the issue - if they are regular ram height you will be fine.


----------



## Himitsu_D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11863965*
> There is absolutely no issues about weight.. or else none of us would still own our NH-D14 LOL its fine .. I find the support mounting bracket to be perfect.. also I haven't read any issues of it anywhere on net for our cooler - so.. dont ever be afraid, the only thing you have to worry about is that your ram sticks height isn't the issue - if they are regular ram height you will be fine.


Cool thanks.. well i was going to go for G.skills ripjaw they stick out a little... i might have to change to corsair XMS3


----------



## ehume

I used my D14 with Ripjaws. Not an issue: the fin stack clears the memory heatsinks, and the fan can be positioned to stay out of the way.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jello900;11863111*
> I'm using both coretemp and realtemp to measure the temps are these reading core diodes?


Yes those do so those temps should be fine.....


----------



## Maou

Guys,is it better to use 3 fans on D14 than 2 fans?


----------



## BeDuckie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou;11866471*
> Guys,is it better to use 3 fans on D14 than 2 fans?


You will likely see a temperature difference, how much, I'm not sure.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou;11866471*
> Guys,is it better to use 3 fans on D14 than 2 fans?


i think the best is 2 fans + 3 shrouds...

38mm 3k rpm fan < 38mm Shroud < Left Tower < 25mm Shroud < Right Tower < 38mm Shroud < 38mm 3k rpm fan

I'm just assuming here... maybe all shrouds can be 25mm not sure lol


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou;11866471*
> Guys,is it better to use 3 fans on D14 than 2 fans?


That depends. I settled on two GT AP-14's in push/pull with a P14 in the middle. Better (and much louder) cooling was putting two 38mm fans in push/pull with a 120x25mm shroud in the middle (the shroud added 0.5c to the cooling).

Set up your cooling with two fans, measure the temps (core minus ambient). Then add a third fan, measure again. If it doesn't add much cooling and adds too much noise, go back to 2 fans.

NB - to use three fans on the D14 you must remove your case exhaust fan and the rear grill. If you leave the rear grill there, your D14's exhaust will be reflected back into the case.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11866799*
> 
> NB - to use three fans on the D14 you must remove your case exhaust fan and the rear grill. If you leave the rear grill there, your D14's exhaust will be reflected back into the case.


My rear fan is currently pushing the air to the back of my case,i think adding a third fan will help pushing more heat to the back of my case since it's the same direction as the rear fan. In this case,it doesn't work like that?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou;11866965*
> My rear fan is currently pushing the air to the back of my case,i think adding a third fan will help pushing more heat to the back of my case since it's the same direction as the rear fan. In this case,it doesn't work like that?


With a heatsink you can have a push fan, a pull fan and sometimes a center fan. The case usually has an exhaust fan, or at least a place for one. Higher end aluminum cases come with the rear fan position open, but less expensive case, especially steel ones, have grills.

Grills restrict airflow badly. Generally if you remove your rear exhaust fan, you can't feel the air coming from your heatsink. If you put your hand inside the case you will feel plenty of air coming off that cooler. When you remove the rear grill you will generally no longer need a case exhaust fan. I once set my rig up so all of the case fans were out or turned off. Using only the heatsink fans, I had negative pressure at every opening in my case - and there are a lot of them. See item 2 in my sig for details.

Generally also a rear fan cannot overcome its grill and at the same time exhaust enough air to keep up with your heatsink. That's why I recommend removing that rear grill and testing the exhaust fan setup. I do that with all my own rigs now.


----------



## Maou

i've just seen this thread http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/729807-noctua-d14-fans-1-vs-2-a.html
Thanks for your info


----------



## jello900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jello900;11862542*
> Hi thanks for the reply! sorry just wanted to edit my post. Got a room thermo and it read around 29-30c ambient around where my rig is located.
> 
> [email protected] - 1.325v
> Core Temp:
> Ambient: 29-30c
> Idle: 42c-44c
> Load: 74c-77c
> 
> is this still normal? Ive done 2 re-seats already and getting the same temps. Will probably try again tomorrow.


Wow I reseated my cooler and changed the position of my rig (Previously it was in a corner of my room) and temps went down significantly!

Now its:

[email protected] - 1.328v
Ambient: 28c-30c
Idle: 36c-37c
Load: 65-68c

I are happy


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jello900;11886351*
> Wow I reseated my cooler and changed the position of my rig (Previously it was in a corner of my room) and temps went down significantly!
> 
> Now its:
> 
> [email protected] - 1.328v
> Ambient: 28c-30c
> Idle: 36c-37c
> Load: 65-68c
> 
> I are happy


Yup. No cooler is better than its airflow.


----------



## thirdeyeop3n

Just ordered one of these beasts to go along with my sandy bridge build. Will post pics and temps once it is all put together. I'm shooting for at least 4.5ghz with the 2500k.


----------



## Tarthal

So ive had a DH-14 for a while now. Just got a Ft02 and decide to do some overall upgrading to the fans and cabling changes. I want to get 2 GT15 and 1 Kaza Maru 2 1700 for my DH-14. I remeber reading a while back that the 2 clips that come with the noctua wont work for the GT15 fans. Is this true and what fan clips should i order for what i'am looking to do. Iam also gona put a GT15 as an exhaust fan the S-flex SFF21G is bit on the loud side. Thanks.


----------



## roflolol

The beast is in the mail


----------



## cutty1998

Terrible shot ,sorry


----------



## CountChoculitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieiam;11809962*
> Whats the cheapest price to grab this beast in America? Incl shipping.
> 
> Atm all i can find is newegg at 85.


Might be way to late but I got mine from Amazon for $80 with prime 2 day shipping.

The price has been fluctuating between $80 and $90 since the sandy bridge's release though. I ordered mine last week in preparation before the demand hit I guess:

http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Heatpipe-Bearing-Cooler-NH-D14/dp/B002VKVZ1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1294713954&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Noctua 6 Dual Heatpipe with 140mm/120mm Dual SSO Bearing Fans CPU Cooler NH-D14 - Retail: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## Kold

Not sure if this has been covered, but how do y'all clean this cooler once it gets all dusty? Is it safe to clean it in a sink and then let it dry?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kold*


Not sure if this has been covered, but how do y'all clean this cooler once it gets all dusty? Is it safe to clean it in a sink and then let it dry?


Only use for computer stuff: Compressed Air Cleaner
Make sure to shoot on about 4-5 inches away from it


----------



## smash_mouth01

So when does the member list get updated.


----------



## thirdeyeop3n

Here it is in my CM Storm Scout case. Cooling an i5 2500k I'm getting idle temps of 29C. I haven't tried it with Prime95 yet to see what load temps are.


----------



## roflolol

ITS IN! LOL my CPU idles at 19 C, overclocked to 4 ghz


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflolol;11988074*
> ITS IN! LOL my CPU idles at 19 C, overclocked to 4 ghz


holy shizzzzz how cold is that room there


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I'll be in the club within 2 weeks if all goes well.


----------



## shaolin95

Nice more people still coming.


----------



## CountChoculitis

Add me!

Just put my cooler in last night. Trying to go for a higher OC on my chip but anything over 3.8ghz BSOD's on me even at 1.6v. I think I am good at 3.7ghz 1.47vcore.

These temps are crazy on this. On my old cooler, Arctic Cooler Freezer 64 pro, I had to stop prime at 3.7 cause my temps went over 62 easily even with all my case fans on high. Now as you can see in my pic temps peaked at 58 C but that is with all my case fans in my Antec 900 on low.

Oh and believe me that is the best I can do with cable management and a non modular power supply. Almost all cables are ziptied but at the bottom are just extra cables and they wont fit under HD cage so I just zip tied them in a bunch down there.


----------



## Boyiee

Ordered mine today, will be in friday to install in a case swap I'm doing.

Coming from an H70 on GT15s in my current case.


----------



## Ikthus

Man kind of disappointed with temps on my NH-D14. Even though it's winter now, my temps are 40C idle / 70-75C load at 1.21V. When I had an H70, temps were more or less the same.

I think I just got a hot chip


----------



## Jayce1971

Had been looking at a Corsair H70, but this thing is so sweet looking. Only problem is my Azza Solano case. Has a 230mm VGA fan with a bezel about an inch deep on the inside. Memory clearance won't be a problem according to Noctua's websight, but i need to know the dimensional height of the cooler from the base plate to the top. You can see what I mean by a clearance issue by checkin out the photo of my case on my name. Thanks in advance, hope to be a member soon. Air cooled rules.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*


Had been looking at a Corsair H70, but this thing is so sweet looking. Only problem is my Azza Solano case. Has a 230mm VGA fan with a bezel about an inch deep on the inside. Memory clearance won't be a problem according to Noctua's websight, but i need to know the dimensional height of the cooler from the base plate to the top. You can see what I mean by a clearance issue by checkin out the photo of my case on my name. Thanks in advance, hope to be a member soon. Air cooled rules.












So you have 160mm to play with. Many regular sized cases won't also allow you to fit a side window fan as well as the D14 - in fact in general you probably wouldn't want one as it would just interfere with the D14 airflow. If you case is a bit wider than usual perhaps you'll be ok though.


----------



## Jayce1971

Thanks, rat. Exactly what I needed. +Rep.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Would the nh-d14 fit into the Silverstone RV02 case?


----------



## hun77777

anybody knows if this will fit on EVGA X58 3sli motherboard?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Only use for computer stuff: Compressed Air Cleaner
Make sure to shoot on about 4-5 inches away from it


Actually thats not quite true. if you take the cooler out of your computer you are welcome to wash it with water as long as you make sure it is COMPLETELY 100% DRY before you reinstall it. Heck, I once cleaned half of the parts in one of my computers (Ram, MB, Soundcard) this way and they all still work.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hun77777*


anybody knows if this will fit on EVGA X58 3sli motherboard?


I have and EVGA E757 X58 SLI LE, which is the older version of the SLI3, and it fits on mine no problem. With this cooler, motherboard compatibility is usually a given. what you really need to worry about is RAM clearance and the size of your Case


----------



## puffsNasco

ok so umm
i took my d14 out of socket after applying tim like 3 times,
once cuz i can't install 4+4 with it,
2nd can't install fan header facepalm
3rd i took it out once cuz i can't screw it in
should i just reapply tim? or doesn't really matter? i do see a better spread the last time i put it in

currently getting max temp of 64 and avg temp about 60 oc to 4.8 GHz with 1.33 V


----------



## hun77777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12005183*
> ok so umm
> i took my d14 out of socket after applying tim like 3 times,
> once cuz i can't install 4+4 with it,
> 2nd can't install fan header facepalm
> 3rd i took it out once cuz i can't screw it in
> should i just reapply tim? or doesn't really matter? i do see a better spread the last time i put it in
> 
> currently getting max temp of 64 and avg temp about 60 oc to 4.8 GHz with 1.33 V


wow 4.8 ghz? is that your 24/7 setup?


----------



## jp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12005183*
> ok so umm
> i took my d14 out of socket after applying tim like 3 times,
> once cuz i can't install 4+4 with it,
> 2nd can't install fan header facepalm
> 3rd i took it out once cuz i can't screw it in
> should i just reapply tim? or doesn't really matter? i do see a better spread the last time i put it in
> 
> currently getting max temp of 64 and avg temp about 60 oc to 4.8 GHz with 1.33 V


why do you keep reinstalling? those temps are normal for ur setup/cooling


----------



## puffsNasco

because i'm having trouble pluging the 4+4 pin header and can't plug into mobo fan slot and once i can't screw it in cuz i thought i aligned it wrong.

but with 1.43v reach max temp of 70C with noctua and avg temp of 66 across all cores is that normal? because my ambient is very low, like 17-19C

on another note how do you setup push pull, i think i might up did it wrong i have both fans blowing in the same direction that is toward my back exhaust fan


----------



## BigFrank

Ok I'm hooking my d-14 up now, and my question(s) is...do you run the fan wires underneath the pipes or overtop of the fan itself? I was thinking of moving the fan mounts so the wires would go right overtop the cpu plug, but it looks to be quite a hassle. 
Also, the splitter they give you for the fan control, does it matter which fan gets plugged into the one with just yellow and black?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


because i'm having trouble pluging the 4+4 pin header and can't plug into mobo fan slot and once i can't screw it in cuz i thought i aligned it wrong.

but with 1.43v reach max temp of 70C with noctua and avg temp of 66 across all cores is that normal? because my ambient is very low, like 17-19C

on another note how do you setup push pull, i think i might up did it wrong i have both fans blowing in the same direction that is toward my back exhaust fan


What is a 4+4 header?

Both fans should point in the same direction, toward the back of the case.

Every time you remove the heatsink you should clean off both surfaces and reapply the TIM.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12015830*
> What is a 4+4 header?
> 
> Both fans should point in the same direction, toward the back of the case.
> 
> Every time you remove the heatsink you should clean off both surfaces and reapply the TIM.


4+4pin connector for the mobo is located near close by cpu socket, i'm kind of lazy to reapply TIM










i'm getting max of 27 at idle load of mid 30s @ stock, and load of 62-63 ish when OCing to 4.8.
Ambient about 17C

will i see like a 5c drop if i reapply TIM?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


4+4pin connector for the mobo is located near close by cpu socket, i'm kind of lazy to reapply TIM









i'm getting max of 27 at idle load of mid 30s @ stock, and load of 62-63 ish when OCing to 4.8.
Ambient about 17C

will i see like a 5c drop if i reapply TIM?


Reusing TIM invites bubles, which will impair heat transfer. OTOH, with your temps at 4.8GHz, it clearly is not an important consideration.

You're just more proof that we are at the End of the Golden Age of Air Cooling.


----------



## muffins

Count me in :] I've had my NH-D14 for awhile now and its absolutely fantastic. I replaced my Corsair H50 with it and I don't regret it. My NH-D14 cools far better than my old Corsair did H50. Keeps my X 980 24c at idle and 50c at load :]


----------



## Ikthus

Hey guys what's the best way to clean this beast? My D14 is getting a bit too dusty and compressed air isn't really cutting it. Would it be okay to just submerge it in water and add some bleach?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


Hey guys what's the best way to clean this beast? My D14 is getting a bit too dusty and compressed air isn't really cutting it. Would it be okay to just submerge it in water and add some bleach?


http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ation-56k.html


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ation-56k.html


I know about air compressors, but I'd rather not have to spend $70-80 right now for one


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ation-56k.html


Air still wont always do it, a water jet/spray of some type would work better for the actual heatsink (still use air for the fans) just as long as you make sure its completely dry before you reinstall it....


----------



## Brian983

can someone please help me figure this out. I recently installed the nh-d14 hoping to overclock my core i7 920 with do stepping to 4ghz, but when i run it in prime95 it shoots to 97c. I have a few questions first can my default vcore be to high. 2 what is the default vcore supposed to be , and could my cpu be bad? my room temp is 68f and my case is the k62 dragonlord and i used the noctua thermalpaste please help i don't know what to do. thank you


----------



## BLAUcopter

Here's mine!


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian983;12076641*
> can someone please help me figure this out. I recently installed the nh-d14 hoping to overclock my core i7 920 with do stepping to 4ghz, but when i run it in prime95 it shoots to 97c. I have a few questions first can my default vcore be to high. 2 what is the default vcore supposed to be , and could my cpu be bad? my room temp is 68f and my case is the k62 dragonlord and i used the noctua thermalpaste please help i don't know what to do. thank you


Double check your D14 mount is secure and that you have followed the directions carefully, the fans are spinning in the correct directions (not against each other!), and you have good air flow. There is almost certainly an issue with the mount and/or airflow if you're getting those temperatures, that's not normal at all. With the temps being so so high I would guess it's not making good contact with the cpu at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12076683*
> Here's mine!


Super nice rig, lovely and clean. Good work!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12076683*
> Here's mine!


Looks awesome!!
Nice clean rig!! Great wire Management


----------



## Brian983

i put a small line of thermal paste should i spread it over the processor i followed he directiond and tightened the screws untill they stopped


----------



## Brian983

i took the heatsink off and installed it again and checked the fans bu't at 4 ghz when i run prime 95 it still shoots to 96c what else could be wrong?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian983;12076641*
> can someone please help me figure this out. I recently installed the nh-d14 hoping to overclock my core i7 920 with do stepping to 4ghz, but when i run it in prime95 it shoots to 97c. I have a few questions first can my default vcore be to high. 2 what is the default vcore supposed to be , and could my cpu be bad? my room temp is 68f and my case is the k62 dragonlord and i used the noctua thermalpaste please help i don't know what to do. thank you


I'm thinking the most likely reason is that it is not mounted onto the cpu correctly. make sure when you screw down the heat-sink you do so evenly (meaning don't screw one side down all the way before you start the other)
Also i have heard sometimes that the cpu bracket can get in the way of heatsinks contacting the cpu, so you will want to check and see if the edges of the cpu bracket are higher than the cpu.

As for 4GHz on a 920, appropriate voltage should be 1.3-1.35V (never leave this set to default or it WILL go to high) and some processors may require more or less than that.

Right now i'm at 4GHz, 1.306V (1.352V actual) 100% load in [email protected] with a room temp of 65F/18C and CPU is at 55C/131F and cores are at 65-70C/149-158F. Noctua NH-D14 in an NZXT Tempest EVO case.
That's not even with a good TIM application (ran out, more on the way)
Prime temps are approx 5-10C above that.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian983;12076924*
> i put a small line of thermal paste should i spread it over the processor i followed he directiond and tightened the screws untill they stopped


The only method that you should use on this kind of application is the pea method.

Place a small pea sized drop on the center of the CPU and the heatsink will do the rest when you mount it.


----------



## F2a




----------



## Brian983

i reinstalled the heatsink again and now i'm getting 73 at 4 ghz running prime 95 is this ok?


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F2a*












Love the case.. I still want a silverstone..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brian983*


i reinstalled the heatsink again and now i'm getting 73 at 4 ghz running prime 95 is this ok?


Sounds good to me, for a i7, yeah def, already loads better then what you had before right? Did you apply the TIM differently?


----------



## Brian983

i put more of it on this time


----------



## BLAUcopter

I have a couple of questions.

Currently I have my default D14 fans plugged into the splitter which is plugged into my MB header.

I would like to have both or one fan run off Molex however I only have a Molex to 2 pin adapter and the D14 fans are 3 pin.

What is the difference between two pin and 3 pin and am I able to use this adapter with either one or both of my fans?









Thanks.


----------



## Kadombing

With some fan repositioning, do you guys think that it will fit on a LGA1155 mobo with a RAM cooler installed?

(GA-P67A-UD5 + G.Skill Turbulence II)


----------



## BLAUcopter

OK, So as far as I can gather a two pin fan connector is fine, even when plugging in a 3 pin fan.

The only difference is you lose the ability to see the RPM of the fan, it is now in a "always max power state" which I believe the guys and gals at Noctua wanted anyway.

I'm running both fans off the two pin to Molex connector. The Molex cable coming from my HX 1000 is also powering the "fan controller" on my 600T.

As far as I can tell the fans are performing great with temps sitting at around the same level as when plugged into the CPU header on my MB.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLAUcopter;12085107*
> OK, So as far as I can gather a two pin fan connector is fine, even when plugging in a 3 pin fan.
> 
> The only difference is you lose the ability to see the RPM of the fan, it is now in a "always max power state" which I believe the guys and gals at Noctua wanted anyway.
> 
> I'm running both fans off the two pin to Molex connector. The Molex cable coming from my HX 1000 is also powering the "fan controller" on my 600T.
> 
> As far as I can tell the fans are performing great with temps sitting at around the same level as when plugged into the CPU header on my MB.


You could still have left it plugged into the CPU fan header and set your smartfan speed at a manual 100% in your BIOS, then your case would look cleaner too.....


----------



## BLAUcopter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12086372*
> You could still have left it plugged into the CPU fan header and set your smartfan speed at a manual 100% in your BIOS, then your case would look cleaner too.....


It actually looks cleaner now! Molex behind the MB in my 600T, can't see a thing


----------



## lockin808

Just completed my new air build. Went from full water cooled - Cpu (q6600) and Gpu 280gtx to full air. So much easier and less stressful. No reason for water these days with great new air coolers(NH-D14) and intel chips (2600k).

4.5 Ghz and Luvin it.

Just fyi. CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB(massive heatsinks) will fit with Noctua NH-D14 and ASUS P8P67 Deluxe LGA 1155. Blocks the first mem slot and you need to shift the heatsink fans to the opposite side. Still works and looks nice.


----------



## steven88

Hey guys I just purchased this nh-14...just waiting for Amazon to get it to me...I just wanted to get everybody's opinion

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129093&cm_re=lanboy-_-11-129-093-_-Product

I have the above case...now the way the case is advertised, all fans are suppose to be INTAKE, including the rear fan....so how do you think I should mount the nh-d14? Should I mount it traditionally front to back, and flip my Lanboy case to become an exhaust?


----------



## GuardDawg30

I would say yes Steve...That way you are drawing in the cool air through the front fan and exhausting the warm out the back as usual..You might want to try a few different set ups to see what works best for you, but I say try the traditonal way first..Good luck you will like your D-14.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


Hey guys I just purchased this nh-14...just waiting for Amazon to get it to me...I just wanted to get everybody's opinion

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-093-_-Product

I have the above case...now the way the case is advertised, all fans are suppose to be INTAKE, including the rear fan....so how do you think I should mount the nh-d14? Should I mount it traditionally front to back, and flip my Lanboy case to become an exhaust?


I have an NZXT Tempest Evo Case with a D14 in it. The Tempest can have some pretty great airflow (with a little modification as the fan grates aren't the best) Basically you want to have all front/side/bottom fans as intake fans, and all rear/top fans as exhaust (lets face it, its a fact of life that heat tends to rise)

And i got my new tube of NT-H1 in the mail yesterday. Cleaned both surfaces with 409 and re-applied my TIM, now I'm getting ~5C cooler than my last application (which wasn't a great one since i ran out of TIM when i did it)


----------



## Brian983

what are considered good temps at idle with a 920 and a d14? i get 37, 36, 39, 35
?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brian983*


what are considered good temps at idle with a 920 and a d14? i get 37, 36, 39, 35
?


Depends on room temps and if your power saving features are enabled or not.

Got my i7 920 @ 4GHz EIST & halt state enabled. Current room temp is 18C and at idle im reading 29C, 27C, 32C, 26C for the cores and 17C for external diode, all in an NZXT Tempest Evo Case


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brian983*


what are considered good temps at idle with a 920 and a d14? i get 37, 36, 39, 35
?


that's exactly what my temps are like


----------



## Brian983

yeah lol idk how people are getting temps that are so much lower than that. What are your temps at fuul load rogueblade?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brian983*


yeah lol idk how people are getting temps that are so much lower than that. What are your temps at fuul load rogueblade?


Room temperature, Case Airflow, and Power management settings in bios generally help. If memory serves me correctly, Halt State is not enabled by default in some BIOSes so try seeing if it is and if it isn't then i would set it to auto.

My [email protected] full load temp was 50C (external diode) and ~63-68C for the cores with a room temp of 18C, Prime/Linx/IBT would be higher.....


----------



## rogueblade

High 70's when benchmarking/Prime95. But gaming is high 60's and that's what matters.


----------



## stolikat

I would like to join this club!!


----------



## pepejovi

Is the creator of the club still around?

I'll post a picture once i get home.


----------



## svntwoo

Joined the club. Noctua will be here tomorrow.


----------



## pepejovi

There it is. Now add me to the list


----------



## Brian983

i got in the high 40s while gaming


----------



## CerealKillah

Here is my NH-D14 mounted on an ASRock P67 Extreme4, 2500K processor and Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum in my old trusty Antec 300 Case.


----------



## Variophae

Is it dangerous to install this thing without the AMD backplate? It shows the backplate in this picture 









But I didn't have the backplate anymore because another cooler I used didn't require it and I ditched it like a moron. I see another picture here:










Where it doesn't have a back plate. Mine is identical to this picture the way its hooked up. My temps are much better and I don't seem to be having any problems with it just curious if I am going to damage anything.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Variophae;12181330*
> Is it dangerous to install this thing without the AMD backplate? It shows the backplate in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't have the backplate anymore because another cooler I used didn't require it and I ditched it like a moron. I see another picture here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where it doesn't have a back plate. Mine is identical to this picture the way its hooked up. My temps are much better and I don't seem to be having any problems with it just curious if I am going to damage anything.


I don't think you will damage anything. the PCB that motherboards are made out of is generally very strong, However the backplate behind most processors is for support. without the backplate the pressure from the cooler could cause the motherboard to bend outward underneath it. if you had the backplate you could experience even cooler temps, but you most certainly wont damage anything as long as you're not reseating the heatsink a whole bunch.....


----------



## stolikat

The noctua dropped my idle temps from 37-40 degrees to 24-28 degrees. Here are a couple of pics in my new NZXT Phantom case;


----------



## Variophae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


I don't think you will damage anything. the PCB that motherboards are made out of is generally very strong, However the backplate behind most processors is for support. without the backplate the pressure from the cooler could cause the motherboard to bend outward underneath it. if you had the backplate you could experience even cooler temps, but you most certainly wont damage anything as long as you're not reseating the heatsink a whole bunch.....


Thanks for the response. I figured the backplate was mostly for support so I only screwed it down snug and not really tight. I ordered myself a backplate so I'll just leave it as is until I get it.


----------



## papersleeves

I am getting these temps during prime blend test. Are these reasonable or within the Noctua NH-D14 expectation ? These seem to be high, but then again it's 1.5v @ 5ghz. 4.8ghz @ 1.415v seems to peak at 69c, hovering around 62c-63c


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papersleeves*


I am getting these temps during prime blend test. Are these reasonable or within the Noctua NH-D14 expectation ? These seem to be high, but then again it's 1.5v @ 5ghz. 4.8ghz @ 1.415v seems to peak at 69c, hovering around 62c-63c











For 5GHz and 1.5v i would say that is definitely within reason, since an i7 920 @ 4GHz on 1.35V gets temperatures comparable to that (if not higher)


----------



## steven88

Hey guys, anybody here with a 2500k or 2600k?

what do you guys use for temp monitoring? I seem to have conflicting reports....but so far CPUID hardware monitor and core temp give me a believable number?

2500k 5.0ghz 1.5vcore, my D14 still keeps it within 60 to 65C full load...not bad for such a high vcore and only air cooling

I can't wait to add a 3rd fan....e-mailed noctua about it...hopefully its smooth sailing....I know it only drops 1-2C....but I need every little bit I can, especially during the summer!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


Hey guys, anybody here with a 2500k or 2600k?

what do you guys use for temp monitoring? I seem to have conflicting reports....but so far CPUID hardware monitor and core temp give me a believable number?

2500k 5.0ghz 1.5vcore, my D14 still keeps it within 60 to 65C full load...not bad for such a high vcore and only air cooling

I can't wait to add a 3rd fan....e-mailed noctua about it...hopefully its smooth sailing....I know it only drops 1-2C....but I need every little bit I can, especially during the summer!


Those temps are about the same as others are reporting, and they are real. the new 32nm manufacturing design enables these new chips to produce far less heat than the previous generation chips did, and they are much more stable (though longevity is still definitely a question with these chips, as they are new)


----------



## hawkeeyee

D14 in raven 2 evolution
http://www.svethardware.cz/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=20396&d=1296340880


----------



## SupaFlanka

Hey guys! I would like to join the club as I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 with a 3 Noctua fan setup on my i7!

What do you mean by one picture is required? I have to take a shot of my computer and upload it?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupaFlanka;12215100*
> Hey guys! I would like to join the club as I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 with a 3 Noctua fan setup on my i7!
> 
> What do you mean by one picture is required? I have to take a shot of my computer and upload it?


Yup exactly a PHOTO of inside your computer showing the Noctua NH-D14 is installed in your system... or just a photo of the box(or the cooler it self) visible for proof that you have it with you/own it.


----------



## shaolin95

Yep that is all and a PM...that is a must, no PM no go


----------



## BigFrank

In case anyone was wondering. I emailed Noctua about getting the parts to mount a 3rd fan and they sent me one and it took less then a week. They only required an invoice and my address. Pretty sweet!


----------



## svntwoo

Im in the Noctua Family as well.


----------



## duce

just installed the beast


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duce;12266987*
> just installed the beast


Very nice. looks like you have some XFX cards in there as well.
How do you like it?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svntwoo;12216167*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in the Noctua Family as well.


My encourage, you visit at Cable Management 101. its best cable guide.
Good luck.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;12269493*
> My encourage, you visit at Cable Management 101. its best cable guide.
> Good luck.


Do i pass that test?


----------



## duce

nice


----------



## Dopin_Nuts

Stacker 830


----------



## DeadSkull

Hail to the king baby!

http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Flab501.ro%2Fracire%2Farhitectura-hdt-intre-dezamagire-si-miracol&sl=ro&tl=en


----------



## Asus11

Count me innnnn

need to buy some fans for my PC asap!


----------



## toyz72

add me to the club to plz. i went from a 212+ to the d14 and wow what a difference. i went from 29c down to 20c idle.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12270156*
> Do i pass that test?


You need a cable tie.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;12296936*
> You need a cable tie.


I would love it if you pointed out where........


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;12296936*
> You need a cable tie.


How about this:


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12311395*
> How about this:


yes exactly this! it lookings much better and good job! you earn REP+ from me.


----------



## Brian983

add me to the club though the cable management i better now than in this pic 920 at 4 ghz solid


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian983;12312445*
> add me to the club though the cable management i better now than in this pic 920 at 4 ghz solid


nice, looks like you need to update your graphics card now


----------



## Mordekainen

Just built a new comp using the NH-D14.










BTW, I am normally not into case badges but the metal Noctua one earned a spot on the front of my HAF.


----------



## bratas

Ok I do not recall seeing any questions specific to this. Is there a performance gain in lapping the D14?


----------



## hawkeeyee

there is no need to do that


----------



## duce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12268362*
> Very nice. looks like you have some XFX cards in there as well.
> How do you like it?


I love them.Just install them before the 6000 series came out thinking about upgrading


----------



## duce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duce;12266987*
> just installed the beast


will i get better temp if I cut a hole in the bottom of the case an turn the power supply around


----------



## blackbalt89

Does anyone know the benefits from adding two Gentle Typhoon AP-15s to the NH-D14?

Also would GT AP-15s be too loud on full tilt?

I want something that's around the quietness of the stock fans. Maybe AP-14s at full speed?

Would I lose any performance since the 140mm Noctua has higher CFM?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duce;12340374*
> I love them.Just install them before the 6000 series came out thinking about upgrading


me too......


----------



## ehume

From my previous testing - which was plagued with unreliability - I got a temp drop of 2-4c with an increase in noise of about 2dB. Basically, it's worth doing. OTOH, the airflow in my case was so good I dropped down to AP-14's.

Based on my current fan runs (in progress) my biggest recommendation is that if you are going to buy two fans and you want quiet, get a TY-140 and an AP-14. I haven't tested with the AP-15 yet, but going with the TY-140 improves everything.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12342714*
> From my previous testing - which was plagued with unreliability - I got a temp drop of 2-4c with an increase in noise of about 2dB. Basically, it's worth doing. OTOH, the airflow in my case was so good I dropped down to AP-14's.
> 
> Based on my current fan runs (in progress) my biggest recommendation is that if you are going to buy two fans and you want quiet, get a TY-140 and an AP-14. I haven't tested with the AP-15 yet, but going with the TY-140 improves everything.


Is 2dB something that is easily noticeable? And would that fan combo that you suggested be louder than a CoolerMaster R4 that is currently in my case? It was a bad decision on my part to get the R4, but now that I have it I might as well use it.

I mean I'll take the AP-15s as long as they aren't excessively loud, like say my R4. But the thing with buying AP-15s is that if there are too loud for my tastes I'd have to take the hit and buy 14s. Lol.

So based on what you're saying P/P AP-15s netted 2-4C off load temps, but do you think that a TY-140/ AP-14 would match that performance? Or better it?

I'm looking to get as cool as possible with this monster, my load temps are nothing to be afraid of (65*C @ 4ghz) but I'd like to drop those temps a tad more and pump up the OC.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ehume

You begin to hear differences in noise at 3dB.

If extra cooling is what you're aiming for, then go with a TY-140 and two AP-15's. With the AP-14's I'm seeing side intake on the front tower and side output in the back tower. That means the TY-140 is moving more air than the AP-14's can provide it. My future testing will involve trying out the AP-15 (GT-1850) and the GT-2150 (subject of the upcoming group buy).

At the moment I'm in the middle of my 140mm solo fan testing. I don't have access to the spreadsheet ATM (the testbed has no Internet access), but the best 140mm fan is the TY-140. Quieter and cools better than the P14. But the best performing fan is the Slip Stream 140 (Kaze Maru 2) 1700 rpm. True, the Kaze Maru 1900 cools 0.7c better, but at a cost of something like 6+ dB, IIRC.

I remember being disappointed with the combination of KM2-1700 and two YL D12SH-12's. I'm not sure if I tried it with two AP-15's. I don't think so. It's on my to-do list, but it's down the road a piece. I'm not sure if you can really get a lot better performance with a 140mm fan that pushes more air than a P14 or a TY-140.

The testing is going slowly because I'm being a lot more careful. For now I'd say a TY-140 with two AP-15's would be your best performer. The noise will be pretty low.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You begin to hear differences in noise at 3dB.

If extra cooling is what you're aiming for, then go with a TY-140 and two AP-15's. With the AP-14's I'm seeing side intake on the front tower and side output in the back tower. That means the TY-140 is moving more air than the AP-14's can provide it. My future testing will involve trying out the AP-15 (GT-1850) and the GT-2150 (subject of the upcoming group buy).

At the moment I'm in the middle of my 140mm solo fan testing. I don't have access to the spreadsheet ATM (the testbed has no Internet access), but the best 140mm fan is the TY-140. Quieter and cools better than the P14. But the best performing fan is the Slip Stream 140 (Kaze Maru 2) 1700 rpm. True, the Kaze Maru 1900 cools 0.7c better, but at a cost of something like 6+ dB, IIRC.

I remember being disappointed with the combination of KM2-1700 and two YL D12SH-12's. I'm not sure if I tried it with two AP-15's. I don't think so. It's on my to-do list, but it's down the road a piece. I'm not sure if you can really get a lot better performance with a 140mm fan that pushes more air than a P14 or a TY-140.

The testing is going slowly because I'm being a lot more careful. For now I'd say a TY-140 with two AP-15's would be your best performer. The noise will be pretty low.


Being that I'd have strapped 3 fans onto the D14 would it be prudent to remove the R4 that's strapped to my rear grill then? The airflow coming off it is phenomenal, at the cost of a constant buzzing. And I saw a 2*C drop from no fan/ grill intact while at the same ambients.

Would having the 4 fans situated around the cooler and the slow moving 140mm in the 5.25" bay make for a particularly cool setup? Or would the sheer amount of fans hinder performance more than add to it?

Cause in my immature mind 5 fans > 3 fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


Being that I'd have strapped 3 fans onto the D14 would it be prudent to remove the R4 that's strapped to my rear grill then? The airflow coming off it is phenomenal, at the cost of a constant buzzing. And I saw a 2*C drop from no fan/ grill intact while at the same ambients.

Would having the 4 fans situated around the cooler and the slow moving 140mm in the 5.25" bay make for a particularly cool setup? Or would the sheer amount of fans hinder performance more than add to it?

Cause in my immature mind 5 fans > 3 fans.










Cut out the rear grill and put the R4 to use elsewhere. The pull fan on your D14 will draw the air out of your case (see item 2 in my sig). Put a 120mm fan in the forward top fan position on your HAF to give your D14 fresh air.Block off all the rest of the top so you don't get air recirculation.

I did something like this and got like 3c better cooling:










Some people get 5c better cooling.

Actually, I didn't have the top front fans then. If you can, set up a 120mm or a 140mm fain in your 5.25 bays. Use window foam (from the hardware store) to pad around the fan.

More wind = better cooling.


----------



## Fiwb587

I want to join!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Pffff.

Got mine in on Saturday. In a Mini P180.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Pffff.

Got mine in on Saturday. In a Mini P180.











Is your top card sagging? It looks like the fan area of the top 6950 is might close to the other card. :O


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


Is your top card sagging? It looks like the fan area of the top 6950 is might close to the other card. :O


It does a little. I can't get it to not do it. I take my PC to LANs often, so just moving it around causes the card to sag slightly, even if I have it situated where it isn't.

I can't push the bottom card down any further either. It's already pushing on the USB and Front Panel headers of the mobo.

I was thinking about putting a rubber spacer in between them, but then I thought I might forget about it when I go to LAN =x What if it jiggled into a fan and ruined my card :O

That's what I might end up doing though. And before anybody asks, yes... I put the crossfire bridges on the card. I just had forgot to do it before taking the picture


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Pffff.

Got mine in on Saturday. In a Mini P180.


Love it!







It looks so compact, nice job.


----------



## ehume

How ironic: the vidcard sags while the "massive" D14 just floats above the tumult.


----------



## Eagle1337

Here's mine.


----------



## 2010rig

I didn't know this club existed.


----------



## Morizuno

did you know that dustfilers existed as well?

JK! nice rig you got there


----------



## 2010rig

Thanks, I'm considering swapping the 120mm fan on the cooler for a 140mm, and seeing if that lowers temps further.

Surely someone here has tried it?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;12390248*
> Here's mine.


Nice rig you've got there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;12390321*
> I didn't know this club existed.


Oh my. You do love those Noctua fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;12390516*
> Thanks, I'm considering swapping the 120mm fan on the cooler for a 140mm, and seeing if that lowers temps further.
> 
> Surely someone here has tried it?


Most of us don't have room for a 140mm fan over our RAM. OTOH, if you set it up for rear intake, removed the rear fan and removed the rear grill, you would likely be able to fit a 140mm fan as push, and have two 140mm fans. That would be . . . cool.

You could do it and report back on your results.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I didn't know this club existed.










Sweet rig, love seeing a D14 in a CM 690 adv..







bugger that 2 of those 120mm mounts/140mm fans won't fit beside each other eh?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Nice rig you've got there.

Oh my. You do love those Noctua fans.

Most of us don't have room for a 140mm fan over our RAM. OTOH, if you set it up for rear intake, removed the rear fan and removed the rear grill, you would likely be able to fit a 140mm fan as push, and have two 140mm fans. That would be . . . cool.

You could do it and report back on your results.


Yeah I do love those fans, but to be honest, they are expensive, and in retrospect I wish I had spent more on a case that came with fans already, but oh well, I got a good deal on the case, and found the fans on sale at the time, they still came to $100 for all fans though.

I wanted this to be as quiet as possible, and so far it's performing really well.

I think I may have enough clearance for the RAM to add the 140mm ( fingers crossed ) and having a rear intake that's interesting, I might have to try that.

I'm trying to visualize your suggestion, this best describes my airflow now:



Is this what you have in mind?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Sweet rig, love seeing a D14 in a CM 690 adv..







*bugger that 2 of those 120mm mounts/140mm fans* won't fit beside each other eh?


Yea man, this case is pretty sweet, and had just enough clearance for the cooler.

I know, tell me about it!

I have seen people mount 3 fans on the cooler though, by adding a 3rd 120mm at the rear, wonder how that would work out? I may just have to test it as well.


----------



## Lefty67

just got mine today.

Idle temps are the same as my Coolit ECO but the load temps went down by alot.


----------



## ehume

Like this:


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12400702*
> Like this:


Interesting, will have to give that a whirl.

So there's only a single top exhaust fan? What would happen with 2 fans @ top exhaust?

Basically, this is what you're suggesting:


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Interesting, will have to give that a whirl.

So there's only a single top exhaust fan? What would happen with 2 fans @ top exhaust?

Basically, this is what you're suggesting:




you've got the power supply arrow going the wrong way, psus intake air,


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


you've got the power supply arrow going the wrong way, psus intake air,


I see, I did not know that. My PSU is facing down, and always thought it was exhaust. Learn something new everyday. Thanks.

Pic fixed



I still have the same question, only a single fan at the top for exhaust?


----------



## ehume

I generally run with the back fan closed off to speed up the airflow through the heatsink. So: Try it with one and with two. And with none.

Well, perhaps not with zero top exhaust. My own case sits under a shelf so I have removed both top grills. Most people are not in a position to do that.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I generally run with the back fan closed off to speed up the airflow through the heatsink. So: Try it with one and with two. And with none.

Well, perhaps not with zero top exhaust. My own case sits under a shelf so I have removed both top grills. Most people are not in a position to do that.


Well that makes sense, I will try both. I'll probably play around with this on the weekend, and do some thorough testing with my current set up vs this suggestion.

I'll report back results.









btw - I just saw your sig, and I remembered that you did that sick 65 fan review, I wish I had seen that before I got all these Noctua fans.









Do you think it's worth adding a 3rd fan to the NH-D14?

In your opinion what is the best fan that provides the best airflow, quietly? For my next rig, I will do things differently.

Thanks.

+Rep!


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I see, I did not know that. My PSU is facing down, and always thought it was exhaust. Learn something new everyday. Thanks.

Pic fixed



I still have the same question, only a single fan at the top for exhaust?


I run the same case and have the back fan forcing air out and two fans on top. Also have fans on both side panels as well as front and 2 on bottom.


----------



## Degausser

Alright guys, count me in! I just got the beast in the mail yesterday along with my Crucial C300 128GB SSD


















Sorry about the image quality, phone camera and bad lighting don't do so well together.

I'm seeing temps around 28C idle and 34C-35C with prime95, this is with an old Athlon 64 X2, because of course Sandy Bridge isn't available when I get my tax return







.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;12390321*
> I didn't know this club existed.


i hope you got those on sale, cause that looks about like about $130 worth of fans (the 140's are $30 a pop normally).........


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12416793*
> i hope you got those on sale, cause that looks about like about $130 worth of fans (the 140's are $30 a pop normally).........


They were $18 - $20 each, came to about $100.

wish I had known about ehume's 65 fan review at the time, I would've done things differently.









In retrospect, I also would've spent more on the case that came with good fans to begin with, but I got it on sale for $85, and by the time I built my rig a month later, I wasn't able to return it, so I made the best of it.

Live and learn.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12400702*
> Like this:


This is a new one, hows it working out for you?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> i hope you got those on sale, cause that looks about like about $130 worth of fans (the 140's are $30 a pop normally).........


Yeah they are steep, but worth every penny.

I have gotten:

4x NF-P14Flx (I broke one) $128
5x NF-P12 $145


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01;12417006*
> This is a new one, hows it working out for you?


looking at the quoted image you included... makes me want to give it a try to see if it makes any difference on mines


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01;12417006*
> This is a new one, hows it working out for you?
> 
> Yeah they are steep, but worth every penny.
> 
> I have gotten:
> 
> 4x NF-P14Flx (I broke one) $128
> 5x NF-P12 $145


I won't know 'till the weekend at the earliest.







I will be sure post results of current set up, vs this suggestion.

I agree, they're expensive, but well worth it. I haven't had any issues to report.









I don't run mine on max speed either, and they get the job done. If all fans are running @1200 RPM, they are noticeably audible, but @ 800 RPM, they're great.









At what speeds do you run yours @?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12417018*
> looking at the quoted image you included... makes me want to give it a try to see if it makes any difference on mines


Test it out! Be sure to report back as well.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;12417019*
> I won't know 'till the weekend at the earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be sure post results of current set up, vs this suggestion.
> 
> I agree, they're expensive, but well worth it. I haven't had any issues to report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't run mine on max speed either, and they get the job done. If all fans are running @1200 RPM, they are noticeably audible, but @ 800 RPM, they're great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what speeds do you run yours @?


I run mine at full tilt, I have no issue with the noise of air moving.

But yeah I'll give that fan config a go on the weekend, and then put it into write up, but that and my programming classes it may be a couple of days before I can finish my write up.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12400702*
> Like this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01;12417006*
> This is a new one, hows it working out for you?


That's just a theoretical rig, to show how someone might use the rear fan hole for an intake. This is the only way I can see to use two 140mm fans on a D14.


----------



## jfmoto

hi all there.
I just got my Noctua NH-D14 and i am haveing problem with the temps. I used to have a CM V6GT and my temps was maximum --76 C--. With Noctua my temps went <<UP>> to --80 C-- with my settings to 4000MHz 21x190 1.30v (v.core). I took off the 120mm of noctua left the 140 mm at the middle and added the 2 fans of V6GT at the front and rear. The temps droped to 78 C. Why is this happening? What is wrong? Take a look at the picture of my system and somebody help me please.


----------



## ehume

@jfmoto

I'm thinking that you need to re-seat your D14. The TIM that comes with the cooler is a low viscosity TIM, so best just to put a small drop on the cpu - just as the Noctua instructions tell you. A BB-sized drop, or a two- or three-shortgrain rice dab'll do ya. The low viscosity stuff can really run, so don't use much.

A third fan on a D14 always improves cooling. The two Blade Masters that came off the V6 are much more powerful (and noisy) than the P12 stock push fan. You can compare them in item 1 in my sig.

I'd recommend removing the rear grill on your rig. Try it with and without the rear exhaust fan. Sometimes they just get in the way and add noise.

But you should get better cooling with stock fans on the D14 than on the V6. But the V6 is a good cooler. Mostly it's a lot noisier than the D14.


----------



## spike6792

W00T I'm in, love this beast.


----------



## jfmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12435890*
> @jfmoto
> 
> I'm thinking that you need to re-seat your D14. The TIM that comes with the cooler is a low viscosity TIM, so best just to put a small drop on the cpu - just as the Noctua instructions tell you. A BB-sized drop, or a two- or three-shortgrain rice dab'll do ya. The low viscosity stuff can really run, so don't use much.
> 
> A third fan on a D14 always improves cooling. The two Blade Masters that came off the V6 are much more powerful (and noisy) than the P12 stock push fan. You can compare them in item 1 in my sig.
> 
> I'd recommend removing the rear grill on your rig. Try it with and without the rear exhaust fan. Sometimes they just get in the way and add noise.
> 
> But you should get better cooling with stock fans on the D14 than on the V6. But the V6 is a good cooler. Mostly it's a lot noisier than the D14.


I will try what you said but i'like to tell you that i didn't used the TIM that comes with the cooler. I used the -Zalman super thermal grease zm-stg1-. As for the fans testing positions i have try many ,many... I even bought 2 fans of 3000 rpms and 133 CFM and all i did was just 2 degrees down with alot of noise.

I hope that your instructions will give something.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfmoto;12436264*
> I will try what you said but i'like to tell you that i didn't used the TIM that comes with the cooler. I used the -Zalman super thermal grease zm-stg1-. As for the fans testing positions i have try many ,many... I even bought 2 fans of 3000 rpms and 133 CFM and all i did was just 2 degrees down with alot of noise.
> 
> I hope that your instructions will give something.


Just switching to Noctua's TIM may get you a lot better temps.


----------



## jfmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12437908*
> Just switching to Noctua's TIM may get you a lot better temps.


You were right my friend. The Noctua TIM made some progress but yet not what i had in mind.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfmoto;12438884*
> You were right my friend. The Noctua TIM made some progress but yet not what i had in mind.


First of all, you are running a very hot chip. You are also running it at a BCLK of 200MHz, which is very hot. I run my 860 at 182MHz because it is cooler, for example. So I'm not surprised that your V6 was cooling down to 76c. That's actually a pretty good result.

In my preliminary testing with the D14 (which I am duplicating now) I found that a standard center fan helps cooling only up to a certain point. After that, it only gets in the way.

You might try, for example, putting your Blade Masters in push and center positions. You can adapt a fan to Noctua pegs by getting an 8mm or a 9/32-inch drill. Then, holding it in your hand, enlarge each screw hole partway through. Check and re-check you drill depth. The peg should make a pop sound as you push it into position. This will allow you to put a standard 120mm fan into the center position of a D14. You will get better cooling than you will with stock fans.

Also: what's your ambient, and what cpu core temps are you getting now?


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;12390321*
> I didn't know this club existed.


Nice rig. I have the exact same case and used the Noctua's throughout. I put a pair of P14's on top, P12's on front/back and bottom(2). Finished it of with a S12B on the side blowing at the videocards.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;12441239*
> Nice rig. I have the exact same case and used the Noctua's throughout. I put a pair of P14's on top, P12's on front/back and bottom(2). Finished it of with a S12B on the side blowing at the videocards.












A lot of people have tried to made me feel bad for using all those Noctua fans, and wasting money on them. Had I read the 65 fan review by Ehume first, I would've chosen differently obv, but do I regret my decision in retrospect? NOPE! The fans are great, and they're relatively quiet.

You got pics of your rig?


----------



## BigFrank

I personally like the Noctua fans you put in the case. Granted they may have been a little on the pricey side, but regardless it's a different look.


----------



## jfmoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


First of all, you are running a very hot chip. You are also running it at a BCLK of 200MHz, which is very hot. I run my 860 at 182MHz because it is cooler, for example. So I'm not surprised that your V6 was cooling down to 76c. That's actually a pretty good result.

In my preliminary testing with the D14 (which I am duplicating now) I found that a standard center fan helps cooling only up to a certain point. After that, it only gets in the way.

You might try, for example, putting your Blade Masters in push and center positions. You can adapt a fan to Noctua pegs by getting an 8mm or a 9/32-inch drill. Then, holding it in your hand, enlarge each screw hole partway through. Check and re-check you drill depth. The peg should make a pop sound as you push it into position. This will allow you to put a standard 120mm fan into the center position of a D14. You will get better cooling than you will with stock fans.

Also: what's your ambient, and what cpu core temps are you getting now?


My ambient temp is 19C-20C for all the tests and these are my cpu temps with noctua stock fans before the noctua TIM and with the Noctua TIM


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfmoto*


My ambient temp is 19C-20C for all the tests and these are my cpu temps with noctua stock fans before the noctua TIM and with the Noctua TIM


Have you tried 21 x 191 for your OC?


----------



## jfmoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Have you tried 21 x 191 for your OC?


 Yes but even then my temps were better with V6GT. I put the fans of V6GT on Noctua at start and end of it and i left the original 140mm at the middle. I get better temps but not best from the V6GT.


----------



## jfmoto

I bought Noctua for better temps and the ability of a higher overclocking but as i see until now ,no matter what fan i use or what ever i do the V6GT always has better temps. I spend 76 euros for Noctua and 30 euros for a pair of 3000 rpm fans with 133 CFM and alot of noise(which i could also use to V6GT for brtter performance) and these are the best i get from it. All i thinnk after all these hours of trying and spending is that maybe V6GT it's a lower price better cooler than Noctua.


----------



## ehume

Looks like you got a bum cooler. You might take this up with Noctua tech support. Let's see . . . ah!

Noctua - Support <[email protected]>

These guys are amazing. And they're in Austria. (BTW - you might want to put your location where we can see it. Greece, eh? Cool.)

And if these are the results you get with IBT, that's not so good. With OCCT/Linpack you can test even hotter.


----------



## jfmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12445047*
> Looks like you got a bum cooler. You might take this up with Noctua tech support. Let's see . . . ah!
> 
> Noctua - Support
> 
> These guys are amazing. And they're in Austria. (BTW - you might want to put your location where we can see it. Greece, eh? Cool.)
> 
> And if these are the results you get with IBT, that's not so good. With OCCT/Linpack you can test even hotter.


Lets see what they will say to me.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfmoto;12446598*
> Lets see what they will say to me.


My experience with Noctua's Reps have been A+++ so far. I emailed them about mounting a 3rd fan and they sent me the parts to do it for free. And then I recently emailed them with a few questions that were answered immediately and were more than useful.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12446808*
> My experience with Noctua's Reps have been A+++ so far. I emailed them about mounting a 3rd fan and they sent me the parts to do it for free. And then I recently emailed them with a few questions that were answered immediately and were more than useful.


i can attest to this as well...very quick with their customer service...replied in less than 12 hours...


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12441940*
> I personally like the Noctua fans you put in the case. Granted they may have been a little on the pricey side, but regardless it's a different look.


Thanks bro!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12446808*
> My experience with Noctua's Reps have been A+++ so far. I emailed them about mounting a 3rd fan and they sent me the parts to do it for free. And then I recently emailed them with a few questions that were answered immediately and were more than useful.


Interesting, I may have to contact them too to mount the 3rd fan.

I want to try ehume's suggestion still, but I've been so busy past few days, and it requires me taking my mobo to mount & unmount the HS, and my mobo is painful to put into the case. Plus everything is all neat and tidy right now.









I will see if I can mount it without having to take the mobo out, that'd be great.


----------



## Brian983

hi I have posted here before but i just wanted to make sure i'm in the ballpark as those with a similar setup. I know there are many factors that can effect temps , but i just would like some input from those of you who have a 920 oc to 4 ghz on idle and full load .at idle i get around 33c and at load with low speed fans i get 70c now i wanna know are these good temps and what are the temps you guys are getting?


----------



## ehume

Assuming your ambient is 20c, that's about average. If it's higher, you're doing well.


----------



## teichu

hi guys i am goin to buy d14 soon, but my motherboard is rampage iii formula , and i got 6gb corsair xms ddr3 ,if i want to replace the d14, do i have to pull out my ram stick??


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Thanks bro!

Interesting, I may have to contact them too to mount the 3rd fan.

I want to try ehume's suggestion still, but I've been so busy past few days, and it requires me taking my mobo to mount & unmount the HS, and my mobo is painful to put into the case. Plus everything is all neat and tidy right now.









I will see if I can mount it without having to take the mobo out, that'd be great.


how do you mean you have to take the whole mb out? all you should have to do is take the middle fan out & unscrew the mounting screws beneath it. if you wanted to also take the mounting system out i might suggest cutting an access hole in your case (like the one that the NZXT Tempest evo comes with)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brian983*


hi I have posted here before but i just wanted to make sure i'm in the ballpark as those with a similar setup. I know there are many factors that can effect temps , but i just would like some input from those of you who have a 920 oc to 4 ghz on idle and full load .at idle i get around 33c and at load with low speed fans i get 70c now i wanna know are these good temps and what are the temps you guys are getting?


What Ehume said is about right, assuming that you're ambient is 20c then that is average, as mine gets about the same idle/load temps @4GHz with Halt state & EIST enabled.... Currently i'm only running at 3.4Ghz and it maxes at 50C under full load....


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teichu*


hi guys i am goin to buy d14 soon, but my motherboard is rampage iii formula , and i got 6gb corsair xms ddr3 ,if i want to replace the d14, do i have to pull out my ram stick??


Assuming that that is a 3x2gb set then all you should have to do is move the 120mm fan higher on the cooler and it should clear it (3 stick sets should be in the second set of memory slots (2,4,6) , not the first set (1,3,5).) , but Im not sure about a 6x1gb setup.....


----------



## teichu

actually i set my ram to 2 4 6 slot , so should be ok to fit?? since my model is corsair xms3 so should be ok to fit??


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teichu*


actually i set my ram to 2 4 6 slot , so should be ok to fit?? since my model is corsair xms3 so should be ok to fit??


As i said before, it should fit just fine if you move the 120 fan up higher than it is placed by default. just take the fan off of the heatsink before you install it then you can place it on the heatsink as far down as it will go while still clearing the ramsinks.....


----------



## ehume

Those are old-style Ripjaws. You can see there's room for taller RAM. Use this for reference:


----------



## Brian983

ok i was able to lower my temps some now at 4 ghz with 1.176 volts on prime i get 66c


----------



## jfmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12445047*
> Looks like you got a bum cooler. You might take this up with Noctua tech support. Let's see . . . ah!
> 
> Noctua - Support
> 
> These guys are amazing. And they're in Austria. (BTW - you might want to put your location where we can see it. Greece, eh? Cool.)
> 
> And if these are the results you get with IBT, that's not so good. With OCCT/Linpack you can test even hotter.


I email them 6 days ago and they respond to me quicly telling me that they will researche my problem.Well... nothing until then.
Not loosing my time waiting i decided to take my Noctua back to the shop I bought it 3 days ago and tell them my problem. They didn't liked what I said but they took it for research. Yesterday I went back and they said that they tested it on some i7 not overclocked -(at normal settings every aftermarket cooler works fine)- and worked fine. Any way they gave me a new one. So I put it on with stocks fans and test it again hoping to see some improvement. I test my V6GT first to compare with same ambient temps and this is what I get.

The result for me is that V6GT is much much much&#8230; better aircooler than Noctua. All this noise for Noctua was for nothing. The only way for better cooling for me is water.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfmoto;12518387*
> I had decided to take my Noctua back to the shop I bought it 3 days ago and tell them my problem. They didn't liked what I said but they took it for research. Yesterday I went back and they said that they tested it on some i7 not overclocked -(at normal settings every aftermarket cooler works fine)- and worked fine. Any way they gave me a new one. So I put it one with stocks fans and test it again hoping to see some improvement. I test my V6GT first to compare with same ambient temps and this is what I get.
> 
> The result for me is that V6GT is much much much&#8230; better aircooler than Noctua. All this noise for Noctua was for nothing. The only way for better cooling for me is water.


thats very strange....d14 should beat out the V6GT no problems...


----------



## jfmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12518409*
> thats very strange....d14 should beat out the V6GT no problems...


i wish it was true so my 75 euros i spend for it, wouldn't be for nothing.


----------



## Diago Sofrano

add me in


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfmoto*


I email them 6 days ago and they respond to me quicly telling me that they will researche my problem.Well... nothing until then. 
Not loosing my time waiting i decided to take my Noctua back to the shop I bought it 3 days ago and tell them my problem. They didnâ€™t liked what I said but they took it for research. Yesterday I went back and they said that they tested it on some i7 not overclocked -(at normal settings every aftermarket cooler works fine)- and worked fine. Any way they gave me a new one. So I put it on with stocks fans and test it again hoping to see some improvement. I test my V6GT first to compare with same ambient temps and this is what I get.

The result for me is that V6GT is much much muchâ€¦ better aircooler than Noctua. All this noise for Noctua was for nothing. The only way for better cooling for me is water.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. Search for my post about my cogage true spirif beating my nh-d14. The d-14 fans are much quieter, but the performance is slightly less.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfmoto*


i wish it was true so my 75 euros i spend for it, wouldn't be for nothing.


No need to wish as it IS true...it beats it easily so your unfortunate experience is very unique indeed...


----------



## jfmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;12520549*
> No need to wish as it IS true...it beats it easily so your unfortunate experience is very unique indeed...


I had 2 Noctua.I changed the first one at the shop that i bought it for a new one and the results was the same. This is not unique. I write what i see from coolers that i have and not from what i read about them. Did you ever had a V6GT to compare with Noctua?


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfmoto;12520917*
> I had 2 Noctua.I changed the first one at the shop that i bought it for a new one and the results was the same. This is not unique. I write what i see from coolers that i have and not from what i read about them. Did you ever had a V6GT to compare with Noctua?


No I did not but curious that 90% of the comparisons I have seen clearly show it beating the V6GT.
Still, you got your new cooler and like it better then excellent for you so please move along, no need for silly arguments or thread crapping now dont u agree?


----------



## jfmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;12521007*
> No I did not but curious that 90% of the comparisons I have seen clearly show it beating the V6GT.
> Still, you got your new cooler and like it better then excellent for you so please move along, no need for silly arguments or thread crapping now dont u agree?


I believed those <<90% of the comparisons>> , that's why i took Noctua. But it wasn't true.


----------



## shaolin95

Just because it did not work for you it does not make it false buddy...the world does not revolve around you in case you havent notice.








But again, glad you found that works for you so let's keep this thread on the topic, which is the D14 shall we?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfmoto*


I had 2 Noctua.I changed the first one at the shop that i bought it for a new one and the results was the same. This is not unique. I write what i see from coolers that i have and not from what i read about them. Did you ever had a V6GT to compare with Noctua?


You must have a golden V6. V6's are known to be good coolers, but yours beat two D14's.

Sometimes all the manufacturing processes come together to create what the designers intended. Yours must be one of those.

Treasure that thing.


----------



## ehume

Here's a review that has a V6 beating a Silver Arrow by 0.6c. And the SA cools up to 1c better than a D14.


----------



## steven88

so the v6 is proven to beat the SA and D14?

I find it interesting...maybe time for a swap? lol


----------



## ehume

Not proven. One review. And it has its own methodology.


----------



## steven88

hey guys, i have my creative xfi titanium HD sound card near my noctua D14

the clips on the D14 are SUPER close to the sound card....I wrapped the edge of the clips with some electrical tape...now that its wrapped, it actually touches the sound card slightly...before there was about 2mm of clearance but now with the electrical tape, it touches....so my question, is it okay for the tape to touch the sound card over long use? including the summer time when it gets real hot?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


hey guys, i have my creative xfi titanium HD sound card near my noctua D14

the clips on the D14 are SUPER close to the sound card....I wrapped the edge of the clips with some electrical tape...now that its wrapped, it actually touches the sound card slightly...before there was about 2mm of clearance but now with the electrical tape, it touches....so my question, is it okay for the tape to touch the sound card over long use? including the summer time when it gets real hot?


Can't you place the creative xfi at another slot?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12595714*
> Can't you place the creative xfi at another slot?


nope, being blocked by my video card


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12596232*
> nope, being blocked by my video card


well... then either remove the electrical tape or don't worry of it touching the sound card - since the clips its not giving any heat or anything that could harm it

maybe instead of using the provided clips use some rubber band or some other random ghetto fix


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12596354*
> well... then either remove the electrical tape or don't worry of it touching the sound card - since the clips its not giving any heat or anything that could harm it
> 
> maybe instead of using the provided clips use some rubber band or some other random ghetto fix


i thought it was bad to have any metal contacting your electrical parts?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12596425*
> i thought it was bad to have any metal contacting your electrical parts?


Is your soundcard the enclosed or open version? (IE is it covered in its own metal case or no?) if it has the case don't worry about it, but if it doesn't, and you think the clip could short circuit it (would have to touch 2 or more solder points at the same time) then cover it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12596232*
> nope, being blocked by my video card


From what i have heard, a 1x card will work in any 4x/8x/16x slot, so you're saying you have no other open slots?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12597179*
> Is your soundcard the enclosed or open version? (IE is it covered in its own metal case or no?) if it has the case don't worry about it, but if it doesn't, and you think the clip could short circuit it (would have to touch 2 or more solder points at the same time) then cover it.
> 
> From what i have heard, a 1x card will work in any 4x/8x/16x slot, so you're saying you have no other open slots?


my sound card has a cover...but the problem doesn't lie there...its the BACK of the sound card my noctua clips are hitting....and of course the back of the card faces UP when its inside the case...


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12597511*
> my sound card has a cover...but the problem doesn't lie there...its the BACK of the sound card my noctua clips are hitting....and of course the back of the card faces UP when its inside the case...


does the back of the card have a cover?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12597932*
> does the back of the card have a cover?


no its exposed


----------



## jfmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12526027*
> Not proven. One review. And it has its own methodology.


There is not only one review. There are many,they just not compare them in a sincle test. I wander why..? Take a look at another one at the same site, with the same system but again,not in the same test.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/34658-cooler-master-v6-gt-cpu-cooler-review-8.html

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/26613-noctua-nh-d14-cpu-cooler-review-10.html

The diffrences are very close with my Noctua and V6GT.


----------



## notwil

Hoping to get into the Noctua NH-D14 Club.

Just got a mounting kit for a 3rd fan from noctua today... Works nicely!










(Sorry for the large image...)


----------



## H969

Looks Great!!! I love big pictures!
Is it cooling better?


----------



## notwil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12647894*
> Looks Great!!! I love big pictures!
> Is it cooling better?


I haven't been able to do any testing with it yet because of some issues I've been having with my computer. But so far it only seems to be 2 degrees celcius cooler while idling.

I just switched out the 120mm NF-P12 fan for a 120mm NF-S12B FLX fan which has higher airflow.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notwil;12647969*
> I just switched out the 120mm NF-P12 fan for a 120mm NF-S12B FLX fan which has higher airflow.


according to noctua P12 = cooler fan, S12 = case fan..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nf_s12_p12_comparison*
> Noctua, on the other hand, is following a two-fold approach with its S12 and P12 fan series in order to achieve optimal results at various applications: While the NF-S12B was optimized so as to provide a class-leading airflow to noise ratio and therefore makes for an excellent case fan, the NF-P12 was designed to produce high airflow and an outstanding amount of static pressure, which makes it perfect for use on CPU coolers and other high-impedance applications


----------



## notwil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;12649549*
> according to noctua P12 = cooler fan, S12 = case fan..


I should have done some research, thanks for the handy info!


----------



## ColdFyre22

I also hope to join the club


----------



## ColdFyre22

Anyone think I should change the orientation of the D14 so that the fans aim up into the 2 120mm exhaust fans at the top of my case?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFyre22;12694064*
> Anyone think I should change the orientation of the D14 so that the fans aim up into the 2 120mm exhaust fans at the top of my case?


not a good idea... then the GPU would sit too close to the push fan blocking air intake


----------



## ColdFyre22

Good point, I hadn't thought about that.

What I really need to work on now is upgrading my case fans. I get a 5 or 6 degree temp drop on my cores when i take the side panel off my case. My case has 1 120mm intake fan at the bottom front, 2 120mm exhaust fans on the top of the case, and 1 120mm exhaust fan on the upper part of the back side of the case.

Any recommendations on good case fans?


----------



## frizo

I got my NH-D14 installed a couple of days ago. So far so good.


----------



## blackbalt89

I've had my NH-D14 since early December, just never took the time to take a pic and upload it.


----------



## Lorderl

Hi, i'm hoping this is the best place to post this question as i just order my NH-D14 yesterday.

Do folks use the included NH-D14 thermal compound or another one?

if another one, which would you receommend?

to be used on SB, TIA.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorderl;12715753*
> Hi, i'm hoping this is the best place to post this question as i just order my NH-D14 yesterday.
> 
> Do folks use the included NH-D14 thermal compound or another one?
> 
> if another one, which would you receommend?
> 
> to be used on SB, TIA.


The included TIM is very good. (and here)

In both reviews, not far off from the leaders.


----------



## Nemesis158

I agree with Ehume, The Noctua Paste is considered to be among the best TIM's


----------



## ColdFyre22

I used G751 with my D14


----------



## lotdash0t

just stick with stock's tim until it ran out


----------



## DoubleK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;12711663*
> never took the time to take a pic and upload it.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ^Yep
> 
> [IMG alt="DSC04435.jpg"]http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t213/madfraggr/eVga%20X58%20-%20i7%20920%20-%20Noctau%20NH-D14/DSC04435.jpg


----------



## Nemesis158

New pics:


----------



## hazy7687

Hey guys too lazy to open my case and takes pics at the moment but I do officially have my d14 installed and running cool, so go ahead and add me to this club.

edit: added pics, sorry I can't take a picture to save my life and I don't know what settings to use on the camera so I just use the auto setting like a noob.


----------



## hawkeeyee

I will ask here as well...someone using 2x14 flx? if yes you got lower temps than p12-1300+flx?

thanks


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee;12730307*
> I will ask here as well...someone using 2x14 flx? if yes you got lower temps than p12-1300+flx?
> 
> thanks


P14 will not fit over my RAM. I just compared P14center + P12 pull vs P14center + P14 pull. Identical temps. If you could fit a P14 over your RAM you might get an additional 1c or so.


----------



## sambo73-1

Heres my guts


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sambo73-1;12762472*
> Heres my guts


hmmm, unfocused. You might want to check this guide out: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/912437-how-photograph-your-rig-updated.html


----------



## xd_1771

Let me in!
Now that I have it and actually installed.... woah, this thing runs super cool!

















Pics of the entire setup:
Installing the mounting brackets... then the cooler

That is huge....

Epic heatsink is epic...

Looks awesome when you turn on the lights...


----------



## nawon72

Would the NH-D14 blowing air out the back fit over the G.Skill Ripjaws X? Or are the heatsinks too tall.


----------



## TDS

And mine! I love this cooler. Its a rock solid air cooler. No matter what I throw at my system, it keeps things nice and cool.


----------



## sambo73-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;12788654*
> Would the NH-D14 blowing air out the back fit over the G.Skill Ripjaws X? Or are the heatsinks too tall.


Pretty sure it fits under it all and still has clearance. Check out the link the Gskill Ripjaws x are quoted as fitting in their own FAQ

FAQ: Ram Clearance


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;12788654*
> Would the NH-D14 blowing air out the back fit over the G.Skill Ripjaws X? Or are the heatsinks too tall.












NH-D14. NF-P12. Megahalems clips. Four sticks of Ripjaws.


----------



## ali7up

Anybody using the d14 with i7 970? I got the d14 but people are recommending the silver arrow.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Anybody using the d14 with i7 970? I got the d14 but people are recommending the silver arrow.


As I'm Sure Ehume will also tell you, the SA can do at best ~2C better than the D14, so there really isn't a reason to get the SA since you already have the D14


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


As I'm Sure Ehume will also tell you, the SA can do at best ~2C better than the D14, so there really isn't a reason to get the SA since you already have the D14










Upgrading it wont make sense...I agree since 2C are well within the margin of error you get by simply applying the thermal interface for example.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


Anybody using the d14 with i7 970? I got the d14 but people are recommending the silver arrow.


More like 0.5 - 1c difference in temps. The main difference is the noise. The SA probably has a SPL that is 3dBA less than the D14.


----------



## ali7up

+rep all thanks. The noise is not much of an issue. I'll keep the d14.

@ehume, i have read every thread you wrote about the d14, and i must say wow, i don't think anybody knows more about the d14/fans then you. Thanks alot.


----------



## lotdash0t

eh ali7up, u ditch ur antec case?


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lotdash0t*


eh ali7up, u ditch ur antec case?


yes my brother bought the haf 932 for his computer but it was too big for his desk, so i exchanged my antec for his haf.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


yes my brother bought the haf 932 for his computer but it was too big for his desk, so i exchanged my antec for his haf.


Good trade. Except for the Dark Fleet and LANBoy series, Antecs tend to be archaic and miss the point on airflow.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Good trade. Except for the Dark Fleet and LANBoy series, Antecs tend to be archaic and miss the point on airflow.


Yep, my overall temps dropped by more than 5C, the case is huge.


----------



## lotdash0t

when you said like that, i just realize how small antec 902 case is.time to hunt haf-x i suppose.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lotdash0t*


when you said like that, i just realize how small antec 902 case is.time to hunt haf-x i suppose.


It's not just the size. My little (and cheap) Beta Evo when properly populated has better airflow than most classic Antec cases.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


It's not just the size. My little (and cheap) Beta Evo when properly populated has better airflow than most classic Antec cases.


The haf has excellent airflow and its less quite then the antec 902.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali7up*


The haf has excellent airflow and its less quite then the antec 902.


Those HAF cases are all very good. CM knew what they were doing. I appreciate the capacity to put top intake fans far enough forward to feed cool outside air directly to a heatsink. Excellent designs.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Those HAF cases are all very good. CM knew what they were doing. I appreciate the capacity to put top intake fans far enough forward to feed cool outside air directly to a heatsink. Excellent designs.


Very true. I remember one time in forgot the connect the 8-pin cpu connector in the 902. I couldn't even get two fingers between the d14 and the top fan, I had to remove the motherboard.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up;12793292*
> Very true. I remember one time in forgot the connect the 8-pin cpu connector in the 902. I couldn't even get two fingers between the d14 and the top fan, I had to remove the motherboard.


On some cases - e.g. Beta Evo and Lian Li PC-F7N - you can remove the top of the case and get at the top of the mb that way.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12793720*
> On some cases - e.g. Beta Evo and Lian Li PC-F7N - you can remove the top of the case and get at the top of the mb that way.


Not to mention also my Tempest EVO, which also has a hole in the back of the MB tray for HS installation


----------



## xd_1771

Phenom II loves running cool
Just dropped from 4Ghz 1.475V to 4.05Ghz 1.425V; Load temps are 38.5C core/49 CPU
Going further now!


----------



## damxi0

Hello, I'm quite new here


----------



## frizo

I swapped out the default Noctua fans as I couldn't stand the look of them. If I didn't have a case with a window it might not have been as big of an issue, but man, they got on my nerves.

I replaced them with one Gentle Typhoon AP-15 and a Kaze Maru 2 Slip Stream (1700RPM) in the same configuration.

I ran both fan set-ups with Prime95 for a hour to get a rough bearing on performance differences. My system is stable so I wasn't considering a 8+ hour marathon run, I figured one hour would provide a good enough ballpark figure.

Not only do the new fans look nicer, they also perform better. The highest peak of any one core I had with the Noctua fans was 76c, the G.T. and Kaze combo yielded 74c.

Granted, they are a bit louder than the ugly Noctua fans, but that's a trade-off I'm willing to make.

I want to add another AP-15 once they get back in stock and I get another mounting kit from Noctua to see if it improves performance even more. I'm also tempted to try out the 1200RPM Kaze, but I'm afraid a fan that slow would just get in the way of the AP-15s.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frizo*


I swapped out the default Noctua fans as I couldn't stand the look of them. If I didn't have a case with a window it might not have been as big of an issue, but man, they got on my nerves.

I replaced them with one Gentle Typhoon AP-15 and a Kaze Maru 2 Slip Stream (1700RPM) in the same configuration.

I ran both fan set-ups with Prime95 for a hour to get a rough bearing on performance differences. My system is stable so I wasn't considering a 8+ hour marathon run, I figured one hour would provide a good enough ballpark figure.

Not only do the new fans look nicer, they also perform better. The highest peak of any one core I had with the Noctua fans was 76c, the G.T. and Kaze combo yielded 74c.

Granted, they are a bit louder than the ugly Noctua fans, but that's a trade-off I'm willing to make.

I want to add another AP-15 once they get back in stock and I get another mounting kit from Noctua to see if it improves performance even more. I'm also tempted to try out the 1200RPM Kaze, but I'm afraid a fan that slow would just get in the way of the AP-15s.


Go ahead and get the kit from Noctua, but you may get the long-handled fan clips. If so, order some Megahalems clips (free shipping from here). They work very well. I use them all the time.


----------



## frizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12803578*
> Go ahead and get the kit from Noctua, but you may get the long-handled fan clips. If so, order some Megahalems clips (free shipping from here). They work very well. I use them all the time.


Excellent, thank you.

I hope I get a set of clips that will fit the Typhoon as it's easier for me to cut off the corners and expand the screw hole on the fan than fight the case and its motherboard tray to use the Megahalem clips, especially over the long haul as I end up removing the fans from time to time for cleaning purposes.

My next experiment is to reverse the two 200mm fans at the top of the HAF-X to becoming an intake to see if that helps the cooling even further.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;12803709*
> Excellent, thank you.
> 
> I hope I get a set of clips that will fit the Typhoon as it's easier for me to cut off the corners and expand the screw hole on the fan than fight the case and its motherboard tray to use the Megahalem clips, especially over the long haul as I end up removing the fans from time to time for cleaning purposes.


The Megahalems clips are much quicker in getting fans off and on. However, if you're determined, I have a little tutorial on preparing fans for the D14.


----------



## zerohunter86

hi, i'm wondering if i get a noctua nh-d14 for my system, would it be horizontal air flow or vertical air flow? sorry for my poor english. thx


----------



## rogueblade

horizontal!
hot air rises but for some reason vertical air flow in towers just isn't the way to go it seems


----------



## Epitope

never mind...


----------



## zerohunter86

thank you for the answer. i'm gonna grab the cooler soon.


----------



## zerohunter86

one more question, if i put this cooler on my system, can i still put all the ram in their slot? i'm using msi 790fx gd70


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;12836031*
> never mind...


lol I can still see your post in my email. I have never heard of/seen this case


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerohunter86;12836053*
> one more question, if i put this cooler on my system, can i still put all the ram in their slot? i'm using msi 790fx gd70


Look here for mb compatibility. The RAM compatibility page is here, but I can't find your RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12836112*
> lol I can still see your post in my email. I have never heard of/seen this case


Silverstone Fortress FT02. I want one.


----------



## GAMERIG

Today I got email from NZXT for their big annoncemnt about new case. I browsing their H2 site. I noticed the NH-D14 in NZXT H2, thats awesome!

Note: Those aren't mine..








Quote:


>


From Official NZXT H2


----------



## ehume

Very smart of NZXT to put this cooler in their ad pics. Completely solves compatibility questions.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerohunter86;12836053*
> one more question, if i put this cooler on my system, can i still put all the ram in their slot? i'm using msi 790fx gd70


i have the same motherbard as you do here a picture of it even thu you cant really see the motherboard but i can asure you i do lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

also here a picture of how close it is to my Ram, keep in mine i can use all my slots if i wanted to but it doesnt show how much room, but i can tell you this between the HSF and the RAM i can put my index finget between the two



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ikem

woot got mine today... a little cramped in my case. but it fit!


----------



## DillnutMcGee

I joined the NH-D14 Club as well and seem to be having issues with my temps. I installed the cooler per the instructions and no matter what I do I can't seem to keep the temps down. I am currently running an I7 920 DO at 3.6ghz (1.20 volts) and the idle temps range from 40-44C while the loads temps are pushing around 75C. My room temp is around 23-24C. I have used the Noctua thermal paste that was included with the cooler and have applied it multiple times using the dot in the middle method. I even reseated the bracket for the heatsink just to make sure that it was installed correctly.

I'm not sure what else I can do to try to get the temps down. I have read where it's possible that my heatsink may not be sitting completely flat on my CPU, but I am not sure how to tell. I know every chip is different and mine may just run hotter than others, but I would appreciate any other options I can try to cool this puppy.


----------



## H969

Try and use just a BB sized dab in the center of your CPU.
Thats all mine needs.
Also when I put the D14 on my CPU I press down with a little pressure and turn it left and right about a 1/8 to 1/4 turn, recenter so the 2 screws line up and never release the pressure with my hand and screw each screw about 2-3 turns each until they stop turning, then I release the pressure I was holding.


----------



## xd_1771

I used a really small X. Has worked very well, temps go from load to idle in seconds and the entire assembly cools fast. Nothing bled over the edge of the chip, so looks like it was a perfect spread. Then again I use Arctic MX-3... hard to spread, a bit more is actually better


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DillnutMcGee*


I joined the NH-D14 Club as well and seem to be having issues with my temps. I installed the cooler per the instructions and no matter what I do I can't seem to keep the temps down. I am currently running an I7 920 DO at 3.6ghz (1.20 volts) and the idle temps range from 40-44C while the loads temps are pushing around 75C. My room temp is around 23-24C. I have used the Noctua thermal paste that was included with the cooler and have applied it multiple times using the dot in the middle method. I even reseated the bracket for the heatsink just to make sure that it was installed correctly.

I'm not sure what else I can do to try to get the temps down. I have read where it's possible that my heatsink may not be sitting completely flat on my CPU, but I am not sure how to tell. I know every chip is different and mine may just run hotter than others, but I would appreciate any other options I can try to cool this puppy.


Sounds . . . interesting (and not in a good way).

To see how your TIM spread, hold the heatsink down and unscrew the screws. Then pull the heatsink straight up. Examine your cpu surface, take a picture of it, post that.


----------



## Famousoverdose

How is this cooler in a Antec 902? It will be fitted on a ASUS P8P67 Pro cooling a i5-2500K. Is the airflow good?


----------



## pepejovi




----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Add me sir.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose*


How is this cooler in a Antec 902? It will be fitted on a ASUS P8P67 Pro cooling a i5-2500K. Is the airflow good?


It will fit fine in the 902. As for airflow, this is about as good as it gets in an Antec. I'm unimpressed with their cases until you get to the Dark Fleet series, and maybe the Lanboy. Ugly that, but good airflow. Their other cases - I'm not a fan.


----------



## DillnutMcGee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12881172*
> It will fit fine in the 902. As for airflow, this is about as good as it gets in an Antec. I'm unimpressed with their cases until you get to the Dark Fleet series, and maybe the Lanboy. Ugly that, but good airflow. Their other cases - I'm not a fan.


I think the only thing that may be an issue is the side fan on the 902. I don't think you can use the NH-D14 and the side fan (mounted on the inside) at the same time since it's a pretty tight fit. The NH-D14 is just massive and you have to see it in person to really appreciate it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DillnutMcGee;12883943*
> I think the only thing that may be an issue is the side fan on the 902. I don't think you can use the NH-D14 and the side fan (mounted on the inside) at the same time since it's a pretty tight fit. The NH-D14 is just massive and you have to see it in person to really appreciate it.


Awww. It's cute. Cuddly even.


----------



## Rakhasa

Just wanted to post a warning to all future buyers of the Noctua NH-D14. The cooler is AMAZING, but if you have an ANTEC 900 or 902 you will not be able to close the side panel without taking the plastic fan holder off. I learned this the hard way haha.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;12924228*
> Just wanted to post a warning to all future buyers of the Noctua NH-D14. The cooler is AMAZING, but if you have an ANTEC 900 or 902 you will not be able to close the side panel without taking the plastic fan holder off. I learned this the hard way haha.


So there you have it: before you buy your D14, ditch the Antec case, go with something good.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12925103*
> So there you have it: before you buy your D14, ditch the Antec case, go with something good.


THIS

learned this the hard way. spec'd a build for a friend with a 900, never doing that again. NZXT all the way!!!!


----------



## ehume

I suspect some of the $50-70 CM's will be wonderful.


----------



## ikem

mmm i love the d14.


----------



## iamtwan

Anyone recommend me some black fans to use for the D14? No LED or Blue LED.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuojinz;12362201*
> I want to join!


this looks great! Has lessened my urge to replace the noctua fans! For the moment


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;12711663*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my NH-D14 since early December, just never took the time to take a pic and upload it.


Is OP updating the list? I posted this a few weeks ago.

Just wanted to be on the list.


----------



## Thebig123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamtwan;12992363*
> Anyone recommend me some black fans to use for the D14? No LED or Blue LED.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Maybe go with a couple CM R5s?


----------



## sockpirate

She cameeee in todayyyy!!!!!!



Will have more pics here later today when i install her!
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/968212-yay-mail-man-brought-me-some.html


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12999553*
> She cameeee in todayyyy!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Will have more pics here later today when i install her!
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/968212-yay-mail-man-brought-me-some.html


Congrats:yessir:


----------



## sockpirate

HOLY crap.......so....i have my torture rack by my window right ? Same position i had with my H70. Right now i am idling at around 22-23c with the D14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My h70 with push pull in the same position would idle at around 30c....WOW....HUGE improvement.... I am extremely glad i went with this thing its sick!!! I still haven't even attached the third fan either! It is extremely quiet too , i didn't even use the splitters! Its a bit quieter than the H70. LOVE this thing! I shall name her Windy !

Here she is in all her glory !



Funny thing i am noticing right now too, the cold air is blowing from the D14 onto the panel of my gtx580 and temps on idle for the 580 have dropped 5c...loving it!!! Thanks for all the help and info when recommending this thing to me guys!


Just snapped this , wow......My H70 on idle NEVER got this low....The ambient is like it has been for the last couple of weeks too , wow...IMPRESSED......as i am writing this i am seeing it dip into 17 and 16c....
Of course speed-step is enabled and you can see my multi is very low because all i am doing is browsing, but still my H70 mostly idled at 28-30c on average WITH speed-step still enabled....

This thing is pulling tons of cool air into my ENTIRE room!!! WOW......


----------



## sockpirate

where do i buy the metal mounting clips for the D14 fans?


----------



## pangolinman

Sorry about the quality :/

Phone.

Anyways, long live the Noctua!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13006313*
> where do i buy the metal mounting clips for the D14 fans?


Just ask Noctua, they usually will just give you another pair (at least so ive heard, they sent me a replacement fan NF-P14 after i accidentally broke a fin off of mine)


----------



## ydna666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;13006554*
> Just ask Noctua, they usually will just give you another pair (at least so ive heard, they sent me a replacement fan NF-P14 after i accidentally broke a fin off of mine)


True ^^^
email [email protected] and they should be able to send you additional fan clips


----------



## KinGzeDK




----------



## FinalFrontier

Here's my NH-D14. What a monster it is! (please add to club):


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;13006554*
> Just ask Noctua, they usually will just give you another pair (at least so ive heard, they sent me a replacement fan NF-P14 after i accidentally broke a fin off of mine)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666;13006586*
> True ^^^
> email [email protected] and they should be able to send you additional fan clips


Yup they are sending me some for free. Although they said 10-15 business days ha ha ....


----------



## H969

The time does not matter, because the price and shipping are free!!








They told me the same thing, but it was less than a week, if I remember.








Noctua Rocks!!!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13010087*
> The time does not matter, because the price and shipping are free!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They told me the same thing, but it was less than a week, if I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua Rocks!!!


this.

i too got clips from across the atlantic for $0.00


----------



## Jaromir

I broke one of the screws when i was tightening it on my noctua ....and they have send me 4new screws in a week or so


----------



## Nemesis158

My Replacement fan took about a month to get here, luckily i had some superglue, heck i still use the fan i broke as a top exhaust fan for my Tempest ;D


----------



## JoshHuman

Has anyone else had an issue with there Noctua NH-D14 where it won't run at 1200 rpm? I did not use the ulna adaptors but it doesn't want to run faster than 950 rpm. Everything in my bios is set for it to run as fast as it can at all times.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshHuman*


Has anyone else had an issue with there Noctua NH-D14 where it won't run at 1200 rpm? I did not use the ulna adaptors but it doesn't want to run faster than 950 rpm. Everything in my bios is set for it to run as fast as it can at all times.


If you are using the splitter it may be that your board simply isn't supplying enough power for both fans to operate faster...


----------



## JoshHuman

Turns out the manual for the board had the fan slots mislabeled. It was at 1200 rpm before just labeled as a different fan.


----------



## sockpirate

i have never been so pleased with a piece of hardware, this cooler is the bees knees!

Ran prime for 5 hours just to test and didn't break over 70c and the morning sun was beating down on the rig too!


----------



## FinalFrontier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13016984*
> i have never been so pleased with a piece of hardware, this cooler is the bees knees!
> 
> Ran prime for 5 hours just to test and didn't break over 70c and the morning sun was beating down on the rig too!


It is quite a beast isn't it! Curious to know what your CPU and Vcore were set at for the 5 hours? Mine is around 60C at load.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13016984*
> i have never been so pleased with a piece of hardware, this cooler is the bees knees!
> 
> Ran prime for 5 hours just to test and didn't break over 70c and the morning sun was beating down on the rig too!


I've done the bees knees with the Noctua, as well as the H70. Now I have a XSPC Rasa RX240 and would never go back. Much better cooling and much quieter than the other two.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


I've done the bees knees with the Noctua, as well as the H70. Now I have a XSPC Rasa RX240 and would never go back. Much better cooling and much quieter than the other two.


Yeah im gonna be going water cool in the fall when i can afford it .


----------



## Mako0312

Since I'm here. I'm thinking about getting a D14.

How are the stock fans with it?

Also is it really as big as it looks? It looks like it could eat Godzilla for a snack. I do have a HAF X so I'm not that worried about it.

I was thinking of replacing the stock fans with some AP-somethings. Good idea?


----------



## frizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13037503*
> Since I'm here. I'm thinking about getting a D14.
> 
> How are the stock fans with it?
> 
> Also is it really as big as it looks? It looks like it could eat Godzilla for a snack. I do have a HAF X so I'm not that worried about it.
> 
> I was thinking of replacing the stock fans with some AP-somethings. Good idea?


The stock fans work well enough, but you can swap them out for higher performing (and usually louder) fans. The biggest thing the stock fans have going against them is that they're ugly (IMO).

The heat-sink is as big as it looks. However, the HAF X is a massive case and the D14 fits inside easily.


----------



## RJ1D

im thinking of using noctua too, but i am not sure about the size. will it hit the gpu card on my c4f?


----------



## iamtwan

add me to the club!


----------



## landyzhu

nh-d14 +1


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Add me.
I have a D14 in my rig as we speak.


----------



## droopy

I have bought a Noctua NH D14 a few weeks ago and i have a problem. I installed it on my sig rig and i noticed that the 140mm fan vibrates at full speed. I can feel the vibration if i put my hand on it or on the heatsinks. With the ULNA adapter it stops vibrating. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamtwan;13056114*
> add me to the club!


Great picture!!
Just incase you do not know, your center 140mm fan is sticking out of the top, but if it was sticking out of the bottom by the same amount, you could get better air flow across your mobo...


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *droopy*


I have bought a Noctua NH D14 a few weeks ago and i have a problem. I installed it on my sig rig and i noticed that the 140mm fan vibrates at full speed. I can feel the vibration if i put my hand on it or on the heatsinks. With the ULNA adapter it stops vibrating. Did this happen to anyone else?


Thoroughly inspect your fan. Leave the P12 attached to cool your cpu while you run the fan out of the heatsink. If it continues to vibrate contact Noctua tech support. They're very responsive.


----------



## Mako0312

****. I bought one. Can anyone tell me if this clears G.Skill PI ram??? Ugh I forgot my ram so big.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13079106*
> ****. I bought one. Can anyone tell me if this clears G.Skill PI ram??? Ugh I forgot my ram so big.


Measure your RAMstick, from contacts to the top. Ripjaws are 44mm and they fit fine. The D14 will take even taller RAM.

But oops! Noctua says NO. You may have to remove the heatsinks from your RAM and replace them with generic RAM heatsinks.


----------



## Mako0312

I don't know how to remove my heatsinks. Damn it.

I shoulda thought of this.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13079276*
> Measure your RAMstick, from contacts to the top. Ripjaws are 44mm and they fit fine. The D14 will take even taller RAM.
> 
> But oops! Noctua says NO. You may have to remove the heatsinks from your RAM and replace them with generic RAM heatsinks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13079518*
> I don't know how to remove my heatsinks. Damn it.
> 
> I shoulda thought of this.


To be honest though I think they might fit. IDK the RAM layout on the RIIIF but my RAM slots were just right enough that the stick had no vertical obstructions and the 120mm is now sitting on top of the heatsink of the first Dominator which barely sticks up past the 140mm.

If the RAM is really that tall just put the 120mm as a pull fan.


----------



## Maou

I need some help








I'm looking for 120mm fans to replace my Thunderblades (they're sure noisy







),i want the new one to be silent(can be controlled through the motherboard like the original fans so it can stay silent when i'm browsering,watching movies and start to be louder when fullloaded or if it can't be controlled,the noise level has to stay around the same as my other fans case-the fan that came with my case) ,at least the same performance as the original noctua fans.
I'm leaning toward the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm Fan - Ultra High Speed atm
Fan Speed: 1850 RPM
Air Flow: 98 mÂ³/h
Sound Level: 28 dBA
Bearing: Double Ball Bearing

What should i get?


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maou*


I need some help








I'm looking for 120mm fans to replace my Thunderblades (they're sure noisy







),i want the new one to be silent(can be controlled through the motherboard like the original fans so it can stay silent when i'm browsering,watching movies and start to be louder when fullloaded or if it can't be controlled,the noise level has to stay around the same as my other fans case-the fan that came with my case) ,at least the same performance as the original noctua fans.
I'm leaning toward the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm Fan - Ultra High Speed atm
Fan Speed: 1850 RPM
Air Flow: 98 mÂ³/h
Sound Level: 28 dBA
Bearing: Double Ball Bearing

What should i get?










get a fan controller.


----------



## Maou

Is there a solution without getting a fan controller?


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Great picture!!
Just incase you do not know, your center 140mm fan is sticking out of the top, but if it was sticking out of the bottom by the same amount, you could get better air flow across your mobo...



!! good catch. Ill fix that when i get home!

Thanks!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maou*


I need some help








I'm looking for 120mm fans to replace my Thunderblades (they're sure noisy







),i want the new one to be silent(can be controlled through the motherboard like the original fans so it can stay silent when i'm browsering,watching movies and start to be louder when fullloaded or if it can't be controlled,the noise level has to stay around the same as my other fans case-the fan that came with my case) ,at least the same performance as the original noctua fans.
I'm leaning toward the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm Fan - Ultra High Speed atm
Fan Speed: 1850 RPM
Air Flow: 98 mÂ³/h
Sound Level: 28 dBA
Bearing: Double Ball Bearing

What should i get?










ATM, I'd recommend a TR TY-140, which is a PWM fan, in the center.

For the push fan you can get a Slip Stream PWM medium, or a pair as push-pull. For greater performance you could put in one or two CM Blade Masters, which are also PWM fans.

Your ASUS mb can control PWM fans. Your mb header can support a current draw of 2 Amps. You should be fine either with a pair of 4-pin PWM Y-cables from SVC ($3 each, with free shipping) or an Akasa PWM rig (handles up to 3 PWM fans, available from Sidewinder for $4 + shipping).


----------



## FXTOi7

FYI a noctua with 2 fans is the same as one with 4. adding extra fans does not improve performance in my own testing..

this was my first cpu cooler, the D14. now im on H2O. Was nice while i had it tho.


----------



## Maou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


ATM, I'd recommend a TR TY-140, which is a PWM fan, in the center.

For the push fan you can get a Slip Stream PWM medium, or a pair as push-pull. For greater performance you could put in one or two CM Blade Masters, which are also PWM fans.

Your ASUS mb can control PWM fans. Your mb header can support a current draw of 2 Amps. You should be fine either with a pair of 4-pin PWM Y-cables from SVC ($3 each, with free shipping) or an Akasa WPM rig (handles up to 3 PWM fans, available from Sidewinder for $4 + shipping).


TR TY-140,this is what it's spec,right?
Fan Speed: 900~1300RPM (PWM)
Air Flow: 56~73CFM
Sound Level: 19~21dBA
Bearing: EBR Bearing

If so,it may not be available at my place, and i can't find CM Blade Masters too








As for Slip Stream PWM medium,you mean the one with model number SY1225SL12M,right?
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...sl_detail.html


----------



## apiz91

hey guys.. i just wondering..this cooler will fit on mobo p7p55d?? because very close with pci-e slot...haihh














? and i'm using gtx570 also sector 5 ram...

this is my ram..


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apiz91*


hey guys.. i just wondering..this cooler will fit on mobo p7p55d?? because very close with pci-e slot...haihh














? and i'm using gtx570 also sector 5 ram...

this is my ram..










Im going to say it should fit ok on the mobo but probably wont fit with that RAM.


----------



## Exean

Anyone have this cooler in a CM 690 II Advanced? Don't think fans make a difference.


----------



## apiz91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtwan*


Im going to say it should fit ok on the mobo but probably wont fit with that RAM.


i see their compability ram...they say Viper II Series fit...and mine same as viper II


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apiz91;13115870*
> i see their compability ram...they say Viper II Series fit...and mine same as viper II:thinking:


yeah mine definitely did not want to fit so i dont know


----------



## Exean

Hmm.. anyone have the Noctua DH 14 in a CM 690 II Advanced? Need to order soon :/


----------



## TG_bigboss

Ive seen ppl have it and it fits perfect with about 1 cm clearance. I just ordered the nvidia version so i had to make sure the d-14 would fit when i buy it for my new rig.


----------



## SHMaRiM

Anyone have this cooler on a p67 UD5. I'm highly considering this cooler since it's only $70 on amazon. However, I noticed that there is an X shaped plate that goes on the back of the motherboard and my motherboard has the metal foxconn socket plate that sticks out like 1mm on the back. Seems like the X bracket would bend a little when the cooler is tightened...? Maybe I'm wrong but I want to make sure it fits before I buy. I also measured my case from the CPU to the door and it is about 170mm... given this is 160 tall I'm pretty sure it will fit with about 1cm of clearance.


----------



## Exean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;13118502*
> Ive seen ppl have it and it fits perfect with about 1 cm clearance. I just ordered the nvidia version so i had to make sure the d-14 would fit when i buy it for my new rig.


Guessing that was to me, thanks man. Ordering 4 case fans (pretty sure you can put another one at the top) and the Noctua with 2 other nice fans.


----------



## apiz91

btw who here using mobo asus p7p55d?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apiz91*


btw who here using mobo asus p7p55d?


I've got a P7P55D-E Pro.


----------



## dealio

hai guyz, i am looking for recommendations on how to configure my new fans on a D-14 and my case (two 140mm intake fans, one 140mm top exhaust, one 120mm back exhaust)

i have two of each: Noctua NF-P12 & NF-P14, and Noiseblocker (140mm) PK-3

and what should i do the three leftover crappy 140mm "stock" fans im swapping out.. ?


----------



## Mako0312

Don't have an install picture yet, but I took out a ram stick. So then I just went from 6 to 4, and it fits!!!!

Idle went down to 30C, and my load under prime went to 43c-46c.

Couldn't be happier!!


----------



## MuzicFreq

At the end of the month Ill post pics! Getting one in 1 1/2 weeks


----------



## shaolin95

Nice ...I think we may have a change at getting to 100 members even if it takes a while.


----------



## droopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHMaRiM;13118635*
> Anyone have this cooler on a p67 UD5. I'm highly considering this cooler since it's only $70 on amazon. However, I noticed that there is an X shaped plate that goes on the back of the motherboard and my motherboard has the metal foxconn socket plate that sticks out like 1mm on the back. Seems like the X bracket would bend a little when the cooler is tightened...? Maybe I'm wrong but I want to make sure it fits before I buy. I also measured my case from the CPU to the door and it is about 170mm... given this is 160 tall I'm pretty sure it will fit with about 1cm of clearance.


All 1155 motherboards have that backplate. The X shaped bracket fits over that backplate without bending.


----------



## Merzki

My d14 on a nzxt phantom










anyone else running an overclocked 2600k with the d14?


----------



## shaolin95

Thanks for posting. Got your PM and you are in!


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


Nice ...I think we may have a change at getting to 100 members even if it takes a while.










Only the elite few have the NH-D14.









In all honesty there are a lot of people running D14s around here, my guess is that they don't know this club exists!

We need to get the word out people!


----------



## shaolin95

Indeed...we must break 100!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Merzki*


My d14 on a nzxt phantom











thats very very very beautiful!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


mmm i love the d14.











Really? U mentioned that love D14. How comes?

anyway your rig is very a neat and well-built!


----------



## LinuxHack3r

I really hope it's ok that I post here, but I really want t join this club by using this fan, but I don't know if it will fit my setup:

In Win Dragon Rider case (with 22cm fan)
G.Skill Ripjaws (2x4Gb CL9 2133Mhz)
AsRock P97 Extreme 4

According to the specs on the Noctua site, it is compatible with the Ripjaws and the AsRock; I worry about the case. If I end up removing the large fan on the side, I might as well get a Silver Arrow. If the Noctua NH-D14 will fit while my large 22cm fan is connected, I would love to use it.

If noone here knows whether it will work, is Noctua good at personally answering case compatibility?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ehume

It will fit on the mb with your RAM. If your case has a 120mm rear exhaust fan the D14 will fit in it.


----------



## LinuxHack3r

The issue though seems to be that the side fan gets in the way. I know a Silver Arrow won't fit it, is the D14 about the same size?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis158

Your case is a full inch wider than my NZXT Tempest Evo. seeing that most case fans are ~1" thick, the D14 should fit as long as the MB tray has a half inch or less between it and the backside of the case


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Well tomorrow after I get my motherboard and put everything together, I'll measure and see how much clearance I have. If I take a ruler and measure from the motherboard, how much clearance from the motherboard to the large 220mm fan do I need?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis158

that would require the height of the cooler off of the processor plate. You need at least 160mm or 6 5/8" of space there


----------



## 3xVicious

So I just replaced my CM Hyper 212+ with a Noctua NH-D14. I have an odd question though, and it may be because I'm paranoid, but when the manual said to remove the plastic from the heatsink, it only meant the plastic cap right? There was nothing like a plastic film that I was suppose to peel off?

Reason I'm asking this is because my IDLE temps haven't changed at all since installing the Noctua, I assumed it'd go down several degrees but it hasn't. I'll be running Prime95 later to see it in action.

Another question I have is what you guys set your fan speeds at? To get those ridiculously low temps do you always have it running at 100%?

I currently have it running at 50% on 30 C and have it automatically increase until it reaches 100% at 60 C. Is there a more efficient setup? Looking at it now, it seems they're always running at 100% (1300 RPM), is that because I didn't install the Silent Connectors?


----------



## ehume

It would help if you would fill in your specs. Go to UserCP and look on the left. Where it says Add System, add yours.

Gigabyte boards allow Voltage control of fans. Otherwise the D14 goes full out all the time. If you have a lower OC you can go with the ULNA adapters, but a 2500k doing 4.6GHz (HT on) @1.3v needs the full fans.


----------



## 3xVicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


It would help if you would fill in your specs. Go to UserCP and look on the left. Where it says Add System, add yours.

Gigabyte boards allow Voltage control of fans. Otherwise the D14 goes full out all the time. If you have a lower OC you can go with the ULNA adapters, but a 2500k doing 4.6GHz (HT on) @1.3v needs the full fans.


Odd, because my whole system should be on here, even the speakers. I'll have to add them again.

Also do you think you could answer my other silly question? Was there any plastic adhesive on the heatsink to prevent scratches and fingerprints or was there only a plastic cap that you were suppose to remove?


----------



## X-ray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


Odd, because my whole system should be on here, even the speakers. I'll have to add them again.

Also do you think you could answer my other silly question? Was there any plastic adhesive on the heatsink to prevent scratches and fingerprints or was there only a plastic cap that you were suppose to remove?


I saw only the plastic cap, now you got me thinking too...
but on second thought I did reapply my TIM so I did clean both surfaces, and no plastic was found, lol

also I am getting these (Scythe S-FLEX SFF21E) for my case and will be trying them on the cooler to see if i get any change.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


Also do you think you could answer my other silly question? Was there any plastic adhesive on the heatsink to prevent scratches and fingerprints or was there only a plastic cap that you were suppose to remove?


The question is hardly silly, but I've had my D14 for going on a year and a half. I can't remember if it had a plastic skin.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


The question is hardly silly, but I've had my D14 for going on a year and a half. I can't remember if it had a plastic skin.


I'm pretty sure all mine had on it was a plastic cover. no skin or anything like that........
You could check your cpu bracket and see if it rises above the cpu, sometimes that can be an issue


----------



## Atiesh

Hey everyone, I just got my Noctua NH-D14 in today. I ran RealTemp's Sensor Test with Prime95 Small FTT and found a few concerns.

Room Temp: 30 C (Broken Air Conditioner)

According to RealTemp:

Idle Average
Core 1: 37 C
Core 2: 37 C
Core 3: 37 C
Core 4: 37 C

Minimum Temps:
Core 1: 33 C
Core 2: 35 C
Core 3: 34 C
Core 4: 31 C

100% Load
Core 1: 65 C
Core 2: 71 C
Core 3: 70 C
Core 4: 67 C

Now, is this all because of my high Room Temp, which I'm assuming so, or is it because of a bad Noctua install? I put a 5mm dot of Noctua's TIM in the center of the CPU and let pressure do its magic.

Another concern besides the high temps is the difference in Core Temps... 6 C Difference between Core 1 and 2 seems strange... or is this a i7-2600K quirk?

As far as my case is concerned, I'm running a Raven RV02-E with stock fans. 3x 180mm Intake Fans at 1200rpm, and 1x 120mm Exhaust Fan at 1300rpm.

Is this normal for my miserable situation?

Also, do you guys recommend I change the stock Noctua fans? I have a $50 Gift Card with Newegg, and I was going to either buy another NF-P12 for a three fan setup or change them all out for better fans. Any recommendations? I'd like to stay away from modding, so if I need to take a dremel or drill to a fan in order to make it fit, I'd rather stick with stock. If you guys have any in black to match my red on black theme, or better yet a black fan with red LEDs... That would be amazing.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atiesh;13226094*
> Is this normal for my miserable situation?


all that seems very normal and not miserable to me


----------



## Durdle Class A

Add me:

Upgraded from Hyper 212+, amazing temps drops.

If i need pictures I will post, otherwise pls add me now









Proud owner


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atiesh;13226094*
> Hey everyone, I just got my Noctua NH-D14 in today. I ran RealTemp's Sensor Test with Prime95 Small FTT and found a few concerns.
> 
> Room Temp: 30 C (Broken Air Conditioner)
> 
> According to RealTemp:
> 
> Idle Average
> Core 1: 37 C
> Core 2: 37 C
> Core 3: 37 C
> Core 4: 37 C
> 
> Minimum Temps:
> Core 1: 33 C
> Core 2: 35 C
> Core 3: 34 C
> Core 4: 31 C
> 
> 100% Load
> Core 1: 65 C
> Core 2: 71 C
> Core 3: 70 C
> Core 4: 67 C
> 
> Now, is this all because of my high Room Temp, which I'm assuming so, or is it because of a bad Noctua install? I put a 5mm dot of Noctua's TIM in the center of the CPU and let pressure do its magic.
> 
> Another concern besides the high temps is the difference in Core Temps... 6 C Difference between Core 1 and 2 seems strange... or is this a i7-2600K quirk?
> 
> As far as my case is concerned, I'm running a Raven RV02-E with stock fans. 3x 180mm Intake Fans at 1200rpm, and 1x 120mm Exhaust Fan at 1300rpm.
> 
> Is this normal for my miserable situation?
> 
> Also, do you guys recommend I change the stock Noctua fans? I have a $50 Gift Card with Newegg, and I was going to either buy another NF-P12 for a three fan setup or change them all out for better fans. Any recommendations? I'd like to stay away from modding, so if I need to take a dremel or drill to a fan in order to make it fit, I'd rather stick with stock. If you guys have any in black to match my red on black theme, or better yet a black fan with red LEDs... That would be amazing.


Those temps seem perfectly fine to me. the only thing that strikes me at all is that that case has 3 intake fans yet only 1 exhaust fan, seems to me it wouldn't be able to exhaust heat as fast as if it had more......
in my NZXT Tempest Evo case i have 4 intake fans and 2 exhaust fans. im clocked at 4GHz atm with EIST and Halt state enabled, room temp is 18C and my cores are idling at 31C, 28C, 33C, and 26C. its not quite at total idle as i have about 14 tabs open in firefox atm.... if i left it at stock they would be even lower.


----------



## ehume

I know it will seem like sacrilege, but even in a Raven - perhaps especially in a Raven - removing the rear grill and fan will give you a more voluminous exhasut, and a quieter one too.

Air goes where you push it. Combine that with the natural propensity of hot air to rise and an open aperture makes total sense. Also, with one less fan your rig is quieter.

New fans? You can get 3dB quieter at same performance, but getting temps down is not owrth it unless you are temp-constrained from major OCing. For the moment, I'd just do the grill thing and leave the fans alone for now.


----------



## kzone75

Is everyone moving from 212+ to Noctua? Got mine today. Silent, cool and huge. But the HAF X swallowed it with ease. 50€ poorer, but I just had to. Absolutely nothing wrong with the 212+, but I think this was a bargain.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;13241768*
> Is everyone moving from 212+ to Noctua? Got mine today. Silent, cool and huge. But the HAF X swallowed it with ease. 50€ poorer, but I just had to. Absolutely nothing wrong with the 212+, but I think this was a bargain.


Congrats! and welcome NH D14 family..

have a nice weekend and enjoy with new massive air cooler..


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;13241993*
> Congrats! and welcome NH D14 family..
> 
> have a nice weekend and enjoy with new massive air cooler..


Thank you kindly. Nice to be here.







Have a great weekend yourself. I am sure I will enjoy the NH D14.


----------



## otaku_ex

So, how many of you got a board cracked?


----------



## HaVoK C89

Such an amazing cooler!


----------



## Durdle Class A

Would it be worth replacing the stock Noctua fans with 2 AP-15s?

How much drop in temps should I expect to get? (if any)

Note: I already have 2 AP-15s that I'm not using, so I don't have to go buy


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A;13252765*
> Would it be worth replacing the stock Noctua fans with 2 AP-15s?
> 
> How much drop in temps should I expect to get? (if any)
> 
> Note: I already have 2 AP-15s that I'm not using, so I don't have to go buy


If you already have the fans, test the setup and report back to us what results you obtained.


----------



## Retrolock

Gonna be part of this club finally. Hope it doesn't warp my board too much as it did with my Venomous X. It made my ram slot 3 and 4 disappear lol!


----------



## Retrolock

Big a$$ cooler


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otaku_ex*


So, how many of you got a board cracked?


Did you get your mobo wet?








Common sense and a bit of knowledge is all it takes as with any other pc part..but I its easy to tell where you were going with this....not the best attempt I have seen Im afraid.


----------



## Christodagr8

i am looking at joining this club with my new Rig, however... i am unsure weather my Ripjaw X Series is going to fit under that fan... considering the ram comes with a top twin mem cooler..

Anyone here run the Gskill Ripjaw X series here ? and if so did you have any drams with installing ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Retrolock

It fits perfectly fine. Look at my posted pic above you.


----------



## Durdle Class A

I gave up replacing stock fans.. the clips was too much of a pain to get out


----------



## Durdle Class A

Accidentally broke one of the fan clips for one corner of the middle fan.. fan still stays on, no problems, but it sort of wobbles.

What are some alternative ways to fasten the fans to the Heatsink?
Zipties? would Hyper 212+ fan mounts work?









EDIT NVM it doesnt work -- how would i go zip tying them?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*


Accidentally broke one of the fan clips for one corner of the middle fan.. fan still stays on, no problems, but it sort of wobbles.

What are some alternative ways to fasten the fans to the Heatsink?
Zipties? would Hyper 212+ fan mounts work?









EDIT NVM it doesnt work -- how would i go zip tying them?


Megahalems clips work fine. I use them all the time on my D14. You can get them from SVC with free shipping: for 25mm fans; for 38mm fans.

You can also write Noctua customer service and tell them you broke one of your clips. Send a copy of your original invoice. They might replace your clips.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Megahalems clips work fine. I use them all the time on my D14. You can get them from SVC with free shipping: for 25mm fans; for 38mm fans.

You can also write Noctua customer service and tell them you broke one of your clips. Send a copy of your original invoice. They might replace your clips.


Might? Noctua's CS is the best. if you want to add another fan, they will send you another pair, free of charge. heck they sent me a new NF-P14 FLX 140mm fan after i broke a fin off of mine (which is $30 new btw). i'm pretty sure they'll send a new clip if he provides the proper info (invoice) but be prepared to wait about a month for it to get to you..... (has to go through many countries + customs ect to get anywhere)


----------



## apiz91

damn i wanna try this cooler..after see this..now i kenot brain =.=



















gc is very close to cooler..***?


----------



## frizo

Well, when you have a pretty small motherboard and a massive heatsink those types of things tend to happen. If you have a full-sized ATX board you shouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Sorry if I'm repeating the question - do zip ties work with NH-D14 for attaching the fans on providing they are long enough?


----------



## Retrolock

Zip ties will work. Though some fins might bend as you tighten. I used zipties to attach a 120mm fan on my ultima 90 and had no problem with it. Ghetto!


----------



## sam0329

My Corsair H70 is doing way better than my Noctua D14 in my Corsair 800D. I have 3 x 120mm top fans and tried both intake and exhaust and the temp is closer to the H70 when I set the top fans to intake but still cannot match the H70.

H70 idle: ~ 29
D14 idle: ~ 34

I have a i7 970 3.2 and oc to 3.8

I brought the D14 base on all the reviews but in real life situation it seems to be a different story


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sam0329;13290813*
> My Corsair H70 is doing way better than my Noctua D14 in my Corsair 800D. I have 3 x 120mm top fans and tried both intake and exhaust and the temp is closer to the H70 when I set the top fans to intake but still cannot match the H70.
> 
> H70 idle: ~ 29
> D14 idle: ~ 34
> 
> I have a i7 970 3.2 and oc to 3.8
> 
> I brought the D14 base on all the reviews but in real life situation it seems to be a different story


what are the LOAD temps?

idle means absolutely nothing


----------



## sam0329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;13290855*
> what are the LOAD temps?
> 
> idle means absolutely nothing


I can get some screen shots.

D14 Load ~ 62
H70 Load ~ 58


----------



## dealio

thanks... 4C difference might be considerable (at the same ambient temp) if you are going for extreme OC

also, how are you doing this? i mean swapping out the heatsinks and backplates so quickly? if you are posting H70 temps from another time that 4C could be ambient temp variation


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I'm doing a custom Prime95 20FFT test right now and I believe my temps are bad. The max temperature I have seen so far is 48C.

3.8Ghz 1.3625V
CPU-NB 1.35V

I have tried reseating it over and over again with no improvement in temps. I am using IC diamond since I have no stock TIM left.


----------



## Atiesh

It seems my Noctua Fans are always running at 1300 RPM, is this because I just used the standard y-split cable that came with it instead of the Ultra-Low-Noise-Adapters?

It seems kind of stupid that the option of running them silently or at full power depends on which cable you use. I'd like to run them at lower speeds at idle and have it scale up to top speed at around 60c.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atiesh;13295068*
> It seems my Noctua Fans are always running at 1300 RPM, is this because I just used the standard y-split cable that came with it instead of the Ultra-Low-Noise-Adapters?
> 
> It seems kind of stupid that the option of running them silently or at full power depends on which cable you use. I'd like to run them at lower speeds at idle and have it scale up to top speed at around 60c.


Does your motherboard have a smart-fan feature?
Should be located under system health in the bios....


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*


I'm doing a custom Prime95 20FFT test right now and I believe my temps are bad. The max temperature I have seen so far is 48C.

3.8Ghz 1.3625V
CPU-NB 1.35V

I have tried reseating it over and over again with no improvement in temps. I am using IC diamond since I have no stock TIM left.


i get about the same temps with my i7 at 3.8ghz on 1.28v, so being at a higher voltage, that temp doesn't look bad to me


----------



## Atiesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;13295136*
> Does your motherboard have a smart-fan feature?
> Should be located under system health in the bios....


It does, and the software the came with my Motherboard says its run at 60% Fan Speed right now, but it also says its at 1330 RPM. When I do a speed test with my CPU Fan, 20% Shows 1300 RPM and 100% shows 1330 RPM.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atiesh;13295068*
> It seems my Noctua Fans are always running at 1300 RPM, is this because I just used the standard y-split cable that came with it instead of the Ultra-Low-Noise-Adapters?
> 
> It seems kind of stupid that the option of running them silently or at full power depends on which cable you use. I'd like to run them at lower speeds at idle and have it scale up to top speed at around 60c.


AFAIK your mb cannot control fans with Voltage. Only PWM. Noctua fans are Voltage-controlled, so your fans will be going 100% all the time.


----------



## Alex Zivojinovich

I hope you guys don't mind me asking a question as my first post. Although I've upgraded and replaced parts in computers before, this will be my first build from scratch.

I'm really nervous about tightening the screws. The instructions stating that tightening until it stops sounded easy enough, but they don't stop! I went in a criss-cross pattern and each time I'd go onto the next screw, it could go a little bit more. I bought a toolkit that turned out to be magnetic garbage, so I was forced to use the provided "L" shaped screwdriver that gives too much leverage, I think. Eventually, I started to feel metal on metal grinding. I took everything apart, and the thumbscrews were starting to engrave circles in the 2 upper brackets.

Noctua's tech support was quick to respond, but also mention that under-tightening can be just as bad as over-tightening. The results of any online searches have been all over the place and not very specific. Reviews state that the kit is designed to prevent over-tightening, because there is a positive stop on the bottom stud. While this may be true, the thickness of the motherboard + the plastic spacers make that point irrelevant, since spacer ends up being higher than the end of the threads.

I ended up buying some inexpensive Craftsman screwdrivers that don't have a magnetic charge. Hopefully, these will give me a better feel.

I'd really appreciate as much feedback as possible about how tight everyone made the backplates on your motherboards. Also, although I haven't gotten that far yet, is there a definite positive STOP for the final 2 screws used to hold the NH-D14 down? I hope I don't run into the same problem.

Thanks for the help, and I've really been enjoying this thread! Great pictures!


----------



## total90

Please add me in tha CluB


----------



## pedrosa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *total90*


Please add me in tha CluB



















One little tip for you.
If you lower the middle 140cm fan a little it will cool your mobo components.


----------



## apiz91

hey guys

can i install this cooler like this..because my mobo small..zz


----------



## total90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pedrosa*


One little tip for you.
If you lower the middle 140cm fan a little it will cool your mobo components.


well thank you









rep+


----------



## pedrosa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apiz91;13333531*
> hey guys
> 
> can i install this cooler like this..because my mobo small..zz


You can but it will be less efficient because you will be drawing in warm air from your graphics card.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Zivojinovich;13326404*
> I'd really appreciate as much feedback as possible about how tight everyone made the backplates on your motherboards. Also, although I haven't gotten that far yet, is there a definite positive STOP for the final 2 screws used to hold the NH-D14 down? I hope I don't run into the same problem.


i guess someone could unscrew theirs and count the exact number of turns/revolutions in micro-radians, lol

tighten using the provided L-tool by applying normal force turning the screwdriver with one hand. you can feel the springs compressing, slightly increasing the force needed to tighten until it stops

you are overthinking and worrying about nothing


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Zivojinovich;13326404*
> I hope you guys don't mind me asking a question as my first post. Although I've upgraded and replaced parts in computers before, this will be my first build from scratch.
> 
> I'm really nervous about tightening the screws. The instructions stating that tightening until it stops sounded easy enough, but they don't stop! I went in a criss-cross pattern and each time I'd go onto the next screw, it could go a little bit more. I bought a toolkit that turned out to be magnetic garbage, so I was forced to use the provided "L" shaped screwdriver that gives too much leverage, I think. Eventually, I started to feel metal on metal grinding. I took everything apart, and the thumbscrews were starting to engrave circles in the 2 upper brackets.
> 
> Noctua's tech support was quick to respond, but also mention that under-tightening can be just as bad as over-tightening. The results of any online searches have been all over the place and not very specific. Reviews state that the kit is designed to prevent over-tightening, because there is a positive stop on the bottom stud. While this may be true, the thickness of the motherboard + the plastic spacers make that point irrelevant, since spacer ends up being higher than the end of the threads.
> 
> I ended up buying some inexpensive Craftsman screwdrivers that don't have a magnetic charge. Hopefully, these will give me a better feel.
> 
> I'd really appreciate as much feedback as possible about how tight everyone made the backplates on your motherboards. Also, although I haven't gotten that far yet, is there a definite positive STOP for the final 2 screws used to hold the NH-D14 down? I hope I don't run into the same problem.
> 
> Thanks for the help, and I've really been enjoying this thread! Great pictures!


Tighten the backplates thumbscrews snug, and if you think not tight enough, put a screwdriver on it and snug it some more, if the #2 Philip's head starts to come out of the slot it is tight enough.
The mounting screws are just as easy! I push down on the top of the D-14 and using a standard #2 Philip's driver I twist each one of the 2 screws about 2-3 turns alternating back and forth until each screw just stops turning.
The screws are meant to stop so you don't over tighten.
The NH-D14 is probably the easiest cooler to mount!!
Let us know how you make out, and do not be afraid to ask questions!!


----------



## funkyslayer

is it possible to mount the d14 vertical with AM3 socket?
if not does it work stock does it work if i mod something?


----------



## -TGRK-

Hi, plz put me to your list.

Heres pics of my rig in 2 different cases (both have the NH-D14) :


----------



## total90

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *pedrosa*   One little tip for you.
If you lower the middle 140cm fan a little it will cool your mobo components.  
   
 You Tube


----------



## Alex Zivojinovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;13339545*
> i guess someone could unscrew theirs and count the exact number of turns/revolutions in micro-radians, lol
> 
> tighten using the provided L-tool by applying normal force turning the screwdriver with one hand. you can feel the springs compressing, slightly increasing the force needed to tighten until it stops
> 
> you are overthinking and worrying about nothing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> Tighten the backplates thumbscrews snug, and if you think not tight enough, put a screwdriver on it and snug it some more, if the #2 Philip's head starts to come out of the slot it is tight enough.
> The mounting screws are just as easy! I push down on the top of the D-14 and using a standard #2 Philip's driver I twist each one of the 2 screws about 2-3 turns alternating back and forth until each screw just stops turning.
> The screws are meant to stop so you don't over tighten.
> The NH-D14 is probably the easiest cooler to mount!!
> Let us know how you make out, and do not be afrade to ask questions!


Thank you both for the help. I don't want to break anything and prefer "learn from my mistakes" on a brand new motherboard. If I could use a torque wrench, I would, lol.







I'll put some pics up eventually. Thanks again!


----------



## apiz91

hye guys..anybody here using noctua nh-d14 with asus p7p55d? i mean no -e


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apiz91*


hye guys..anybody here using noctua nh-d14 with asus p7p55d? i mean no -e


Be sure to go in your UserCP and look on the left. Find Add System and fill in your specs.


----------



## Modz

Just installed my Noctua this thing is BEAST pics coming soon.

Load temps from my previous CPU cooler(Zalman 9700) to this beast drop from 58C Max to 45C max!


----------



## Atiesh

Whats the best way to apply Shin-Etsu to a Noctua NH-D14? I applied it using a small line in the center and the temps didn't improve too much. Would a Rice Grain or Pea Method be better?

Also how long would it take to cure the TIM? Whats the best method of doing that?


----------



## Modz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atiesh*


Whats the best way to apply Shin-Etsu to a Noctua NH-D14? I applied it using a small line in the center and the temps didn't improve too much. Would a Rice Grain or Pea Method be better?

Also how long would it take to cure the TIM? Whats the best method of doing that?


Grain of rice method, not a huge piece either a smaller sized grain like 2-4mm in size. I believe Shin-Etsu has almost no cure time. Best way to see if it is well spread if all the cores are nearly identical in temps.

You can use this 80 TIM comparison for reference:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=11


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atiesh*


Whats the best way to apply Shin-Etsu to a Noctua NH-D14? I applied it using a small line in the center and the temps didn't improve too much. Would a Rice Grain or Pea Method be better?

Also how long would it take to cure the TIM? Whats the best method of doing that?


How stiff is your Shin-Etsu? The rice grain/pea (a very small pea) method might take a long time to spread. While you are waiting for it to spread your heatsink is being held away from the cpu's ihs . . . and the contact area is small.

Note peas vs TIM:










from an 80-way TIM test.

Edit: Ninja'd!!!

Remember, what you want is metal-to-metal contact, with the TIM there only to fill in the tiny gaps.


----------



## cutty1998

There are really no words to describe how much I love my Noc. It has got to be my all time favorite upgrade so far! Life Changer!!!! The thing that spooks me .is being that I haven't pulled the trigger on an SB build,Will she fit on an LGA2011 setup? If not , I wont give her up, .I will do a SB build ,just to keep her humming!!


----------



## cutty1998

E- You are the absolute ,Master Guru of PC cooling . Haven't rapped W/ you in a while. Hope all is well! I made an X with my TIM .Is that bad????


----------



## ikem

here are some pics i took to show ram clearance.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cutty1998*


E- You are the absolute ,Master Guru of PC cooling . Haven't rapped W/ you in a while. Hope all is well! I made an X with my TIM .Is that bad????


I was going to suggest an X but forgot. I believe you made a wise choice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


here are some pics i took to show ram clearance.



















Exquisite shots. Just beautiful, and very clear. +rep.


----------



## Mako0312

I love this cooler. It is a colder day. 55ishF, but my idle dropped down to 26C. Quite awesome.


----------



## sockpirate

my free clips from Noctua finally came in , after 23 business days lol , but hey they were free. Attached the third fan and temps dropped on idle about 3c and dropped out 5c on load. Love this cooler!


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


my free clips from Noctua finally came in , after 23 business days lol , but hey they were free. Attached the third fan and temps dropped on idle about 3c and dropped out 5c on load. Love this cooler!


 Nice!








What fan did you strap on and where did you put it?


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Just bought mine, along with a new case, I'm a little disappointed in it, I think I may have put too much TIM, I'm getting 55c at full load, I feel that is a little high. 25c ambient room temp.

EDIT: Using the Noctua paste with it, I also have some Shin-Etsu, and some AS5 along with some Cooler Master paste that I am willing to try. Which is best?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13398386*
> Just bought mine, along with a new case, I'm a little disappointed in it, I think I may have put too much TIM, I'm getting 55c at full load, I feel that is a little high. 25c ambient room temp.
> 
> EDIT: Using the Noctua paste with it, I also have some Shin-Etsu, and some AS5 along with some Cooler Master paste that I am willing to try. Which is best?


Try using a very small bit of the Noctua paste first - like three grains of shortgrain rice side by side. Then squinch it down and twist a little (that's all you can twist) and alternately tighten the screws all the way.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13398527*
> Try using a very small bit of the Noctua paste first - like three grains of shortgrain rice side by side. Then squinch it down and twist a little (that's all you can twist) and alternately tighten the screws all the way.


So my temp is a little high?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13399094*
> So my temp is a little high?


I can't really tell. I don't know stock clocks, and I don't know your chip. But if you think you put on too much TIM, you did. TIM is not supposed to be the interface between cpu and heatsink. You should have metal-to-metal contact. The TIM fills in the microscopic places where there is no metal on metal.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13399356*
> I can't really tell. I don't know stock clocks, and I don't know your chip. But if you think you put on too much TIM, you did. TIM is not supposed to be the interface between cpu and heatsink. You should have metal-to-metal contact. The TIM fills in the microscopic places where there is no metal on metal.


It's in my sig rig. Core i7 950, 3.07GHz. Stock speeds.


----------



## GuardDawg30

Hey lemon here is a pic from when I was getting my 930 stable at 4.00..I only maxed out at right around 63...You should take E's advice..Clean it off reapply TIM and reseat it and hopefully you get a nice temp drop.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Okay I just reapplied the TIM, no drop in temp :/


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardDawg30*


Hey lemon here is a pic from when I was getting my 930 stable at 4.00..I only maxed out at right around 63...You should take E's advice..Clean it off reapply TIM and reseat it and hopefully you get a nice temp drop.


I just tried a 4GHz on mine using settings suggested from another member. I'm hitting 72c on the first core in under 5 minutes. This is my 3rd TIM re-apply, I really don't know what I'm doing wrong here. Airflow isn't the problem, so the only thing I can think of is it has to be my TIM, but I would swear I'm using the proper amount.

EDIT: 4th attempt, used as little as I thought was possible to make a good seal. Twisted screws half turn at a time, still no change in temps. I'm lost. I think I just have a hot chip, this is my 3rd cooler on this CPU and it ran hot on all 3 of them (CM Hyper N 520 and CM 212+). Runs coolest on Noctua (obviously).


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;12924228*
> Just wanted to post a warning to all future buyers of the Noctua NH-D14. The cooler is AMAZING, but if you have an ANTEC 900 or 902 you will not be able to close the side panel without taking the plastic fan holder off. I learned this the hard way haha.


So make sure you replace your 900 or 902 with a good case.


----------



## jagz

Pulling the trigger on this soon (but SA not out of the question) Any recommendations on replacement fans that are better but also have blue led's? I know, Picky stuff.


----------



## Nemesis158

^ I havent tried them but ive got some CM Syckleflow Blue LED fans that should have a higher cfm than the stock fans. they dont much like motherboard based fan-speed tuning though.


----------



## F4lkon

Spray-painted the car rims


----------



## pepejovi

Just got a reply back from noctua, they're going to send me accessories so i can attach a third fan, free! =P

<3 Noctua


----------



## jagz

Any idea's on the best 140mm replacement fan for this?

Soon to buy a D-14 and I'm already planning on getting a XIGMATEK Cooling System Crystal Series CLF-F1251 To replace it's 120mm fan. I already own one, and it matches my case light's as well as moves alot of air.

As for 140mm, I really have no idea. IDC about LED too much in that one but I wouldn't mind.

Maybe this ? Scythe Slip Stream Kaze Maru2 140 series SM1425SL12M 140mm

Can also look into that fan's daddy the 92 cfm version alot louder, though.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13442732*
> Any idea's on the best 140mm replacement fan for this?
> 
> Soon to buy a D-14 and I'm already planning on getting a XIGMATEK Cooling System Crystal Series CLF-F1251 To replace it's 120mm fan. I already own one, and it matches my case light's as well as moves alot of air.
> 
> As for 140mm, I really have no idea. IDC about LED too much in that one but I wouldn't mind.
> 
> Maybe this ? Scythe Slip Stream Kaze Maru2 140 series SM1425SL12M 140mm
> 
> Can also look into that fan's daddy the 92 cfm version alot louder, though.


Check out item 4 in my sig. You have the 1200 rpm KM2 there. It's a fine, fine fan. It is better than the P14, which itself is a fine fan. But the TY-140 is still a better than than either of those, and PWM, too.

Since you are, like me, running an As.s board, you can only control PWM fans with your mb. Go with the TY-140 and add a PWM 120mm fan in front.

Hmm. You're using the low-profile Sniper RAM. If I had that RAM I'd just buy two TY-140's, adapt them for Noctua clips (see item 4 for a link on how to do that) and a PWM Y-cable (with free shipping yet; this is a high quality item).


----------



## Atiesh

So I was remounting my Noctua, and when I removed it and started to wipe it clean with Isopropyl Alcohol I noticed it had some sort of scuff mark a mm from the edge. I thought it was some dried TIM and I kept going at it with the Alcohol, but it wouldn't go away. It kind of looks like the smudge you get from removing an adhesive off glass.

Do I need to RMA this? or should it not effect my cooling?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13447377*
> Check out item 4 in my sig. You have the 1200 rpm KM2 there. It's a fine, fine fan. It is better than the P14, which itself is a fine fan. But the TY-140 is still a better than than either of those, and PWM, too.
> 
> Since you are, like me, running an As.s board, you can only control PWM fans with your mb. Go with the TY-140 and add a PWM 120mm fan in front.
> 
> Hmm. You're using the low-profile Sniper RAM. If I had that RAM I'd just buy two TY-140's, adapt them for Noctua clips (see item 4 for a link on how to do that) and a PWM Y-cable (with free shipping yet; this is a high quality item).


Yea extremely helpful. I'm happy I found a good 140mm center fan then. Yeah, I know the SA's fan's are really good too. I'll be pretty much just as good with the KM2 1700 rpm then you think?

As for that KM2, It as you said, 120mm screw holes, Is the D-14's other clip only for 140mm screw holes? So I would have to do some drilling if I get the KM2?

Yeah I'll get a PWM-Y Cable.

-Yea the Km2 1700 is one of the loudest there, though. Hmmmm

You know what, I'll get 1 140mm TY-140 for the center. Will I have to do that custom drilling like for the Scythe? - Answering my own question, Yes. - Right?

Can I get a ty 140 for the center without having to drill/cut as it has 120mm drill holes without the extra frame like the Scythe?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13455071*
> Yea extremely helpful. I'm happy I found a good 140mm center fan then. Yeah, I know the SA's fan's are really good too. I'll be pretty much just as good with the KM2 1700 rpm then you think?
> 
> As for that KM2, It as you said, 120mm screw holes, Is the D-14's other clip only for 140mm screw holes? So I would have to do some drilling if I get the KM2?
> 
> Yeah I'll get a PWM-Y Cable.
> 
> -Yea the Km2 1700 is one of the loudest there, though. Hmmmm
> 
> You know what, I'll get 1 140mm TY-140 for the center. Will I have to do that custom drilling like for the Scythe? - Answering my own question, Yes.


All Noctua clips are for 120mm screw hole distances (105mm, iirc).

The only fans where you don't have to do custom drilling are Noctua fans. One way to avoid drilling the front fan is to use Megahalems fan clips. I use them for all of my fan testing. But they might interfere with your RAM.

So: "Drill ye tarriers drill."


----------



## jagz

Order sent. $99 On that SVC site for The D-14, A PWM-Y Cable, and a Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Silent Case Fan 70CFM 19dBA.

I'll be in this club by the end of the week hopefully!

- Jeez svc is going to take 9 days to ship to me??


----------



## jagz

Thanks again, ehume. I have 2 TY-140's and the fan clips on the way. Might as well rock 3 fans on it since I got em.

Now a question for all, What TIM to use? I have

Tuniq TX-4
Arctic Silver 5
Noctua NT-H1
COOLER MASTER HTK-002-U1


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13480310*
> Thanks again, ehume. I have 2 TY-140's and the fan clips on the way. Might as well rock 3 fans on it since I got em.
> 
> Now a question for all, What TIM to use? I have
> 
> Tuniq TX-4
> Arctic Silver 5
> Noctua NT-H1
> COOLER MASTER HTK-002-U1


The Noctua


----------



## EarlZ

I found that using MX2 gave me better results as it spreads easier than the ultra thick stock paste.

Anyway Im looking at using the cooler master R4-120mm LED fans ( just after the bling ) and Im wondering if those fans can cool as good as the stock fans, will be using 2 120mm's


----------



## jagz

CFM wise it's "better" than the stock Noctua 120mm. I have an R4 & 2 TY-140's arriving Tuesday.

I can start with just the 2 stock fans, then replace the 120mm with the R4 and test that. Then add the TY-140's with the R4 and see where that get's me aswell.

If the R4 is just as good, well, you payed 10 bucks for bling. Worth it!


----------



## pepejovi

If R4 = Sickleflow, i have a couple of those on my HAF912 as case fans... seem to push a decent amount of air through... Not that i have much experience and knowledge of fans...


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13492487*
> CFM wise it's "better" than the stock Noctua 120mm. I have an R4 & 2 TY-140's arriving Tuesday.
> 
> I can start with just the 2 stock fans, then replace the 120mm with the R4 and test that. Then add the TY-140's with the R4 and see where that get's me aswell.
> 
> If the R4 is just as good, well, you payed 10 bucks for bling. Worth it!


Please post there results when done, I hope the R4 can perform as good or even better than the stock Noctua fans at the same noise profile, I plan to swap out the 140mm fan with another the 140MM R4 fan mounting would be an issue though, maybe ill just go with 2x 120 R4 fans.


----------



## rogueblade

I feel really puny with my stock Noctua fans after catching up on this thread...


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;13497139*
> Please post there results when done, I hope the R4 can perform as good or even better than the stock Noctua fans at the same noise profile, I plan to swap out the 140mm fan with another the 140MM R4 fan mounting would be an issue though, maybe ill just go with 2x 120 R4 fans.


R4 is quite noisy. Definitely seemed much louder than my noctua fans when only used as a case fan. I switched all my case fans as well as the 120mm Noctua for Scythe Gentle Typhoons (AP-14 for case fans and a single AP-15 for the push fan on the NH-D14) and the noise factor fell substantially.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

So after many many many thermal paste re-applies, I can't seem to get my temps below 40C idle (i7 950, OC to 3.3GHz at 1.08V), and that's with the power saving features on. My case has good airflow, so my only thought is.....maybe I should lap my CPU?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13508296*
> So after many many many thermal paste re-applies, I can't seem to get my temps below 40C idle (i7 950, OC to 3.3GHz at 1.08V), and that's with the power saving features on. My case has good airflow, so my only thought is.....maybe I should lap my CPU?


Your idle temp is completely irrelevant to anything. It's the load temps that are important.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13508364*
> Your idle temp is completely irrelevant to anything. It's the load temps that are important.


around 60C


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13508414*
> around 60C


Not overclocked, are you? Anyway, that's a fine load temp. Your cpu will be efficient at that temp.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13508542*
> Not overclocked, are you? Anyway, that's a fine load temp. Your cpu will be efficient at that temp.


small overclock. 3.06GHz stock. OCd to 3.3GHz.

And I don't see how that's a good temp seeing how you guys have your i7s at 4GHz at the same temp.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy*


small overclock. 3.06GHz stock. OCd to 3.3GHz.

And I don't see how that's a good temp seeing how you guys have your i7s at 4GHz at the same temp.


What are your ambient temperatures?

My gaming load with a few hours of Crysis 2 won't exceed 52*C average across all four cores but it will easily near 70*C with unrealistic load like OCCT or Prime95.

I for one only use benchmarks as a test of stability. And not as testers for max temps since I don't fold and won't find my system with that unrealistic kind of load for any extended period of time.

Just like idle temps are irrelevant (mine are 31*C average) load temps using STRESS testing programs are also not as important as what your CPU will be seeing when completing day to day tasks.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;13516071*
> What are your ambient temperatures?
> 
> My gaming load with a few hours of Crysis 2 won't exceed 52*C average across all four cores but it will easily near 70*C with unrealistic load like OCCT or Prime95.
> 
> I for one only use benchmarks as a test of stability. And not as testers for max temps since I don't fold and won't find my system with that unrealistic kind of load for any extended period of time.
> 
> Just like idle temps are irrelevant (mine are 31*C average) load temps using STRESS testing programs are also not as important as what your CPU will be seeing when completing day to day tasks.


Ambient is around 20-22C. God damn I wish I had 31C idle :\


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13516217*
> Ambient is around 20-22C. God damn I wish I had 31C idle :\


Get a Gentle Typhoon AP-15 for the push fan on your NH-D14 and replace the stock 120mm Noctua then.









My ambient is also 20C but I have an intake Gentle Typhoon AP-14 pulling air in on the roof of my case right before the push fan on the D14. Maybe that helps a bit? Also have a sneaky 140mm CoolerMaster fan sitting in my 5.25" bays blowing air right at the NH-D14.

Like so.









Don't know if that's possible with the Phantom though. :/


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Just did another reseat, now at 54C at full load with 32C idle. This time I used some Shin Etsu paste I had. Happy as can be!


----------



## EarlZ

Is it possible to remove the fan clips on the stock fan from the D14, I wanna try my Zalman ZM-F3 fans if they cool better than the stock D14 fans.


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EarlZ*


Is it possible to remove the fan clips on the stock fan from the D14, I wanna try my Zalman ZM-F3 fans if they cool better than the stock D14 fans.


Megahalem Fan Clips

-Lemon. MD represent.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;13525472*
> Is it possible to remove the fan clips on the stock fan from the D14, I wanna try my Zalman ZM-F3 fans if they cool better than the stock D14 fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13525836*
> Megahalem Fan Clips
> 
> -Lemon. MD represent.


If you don't want to mod your fans, do what jagz says. Noctua will fit if you do some modding. If you want to do that, follow link 4 in my sig. It will lead you to another link that leads toi a how-to thread.


----------



## Nemesis158

not sure if i need to clean mine or if its because of the ambient, but mines getting up to 75C on [email protected] 1.28V. it should be at 55C....... i'm thinking both. gonna clean it.


----------



## shaolin95

Only 12 more users to hit *100*!


----------



## ydna666

Any 2600K users using an NH-D14?
Looking to get an idea on max temps using this cooler?

Thanks


----------



## kzone75

Still loving the Noctua. Moved everything from the HAF X to the Storm Sniper. Plenty of room to spare in there.


----------



## j.col

here is my pic


----------



## jagz

Just installed the D-14. My scare the poo out of me moment today was when I removed the Tuniq. Unscrewed everything, started evenly pulling it upwards, and the 1100t came with it. Thankfully it's working.

I was totally stupid and forgot to order 2 sets of megahalem clips, but I have one TY-140 in there, the 2nd will have to wait.

Also had to cut a corner off my xigmatek side intake fan so it would fit besides the D-14.

I'll take a pic and stuff later, for now going to start running tests.

- nice j.col


----------



## eus105454

Anyone have an opinion on whether to plug the D-14 into the motherboard CPU fan header or simply plug it into a molex connector connected directly to the power supply? I ask because currently I've got mine plugged into the CPU fan header but the fan cables are a bit unruly and I'm not sure how to fix them so the slack isn't hanging down (as well as above the D-14 since they are basically wrapped around the fans). I already know they fans are running at ~1200rpm according to my BIOS and Speed Fan, so I don't really care anymore if I can monitor their speed. Any wire management tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Silentness

Noctua NH-D14 spoiled me so much. I got mad when me and my GF were chilling in a hotel and while she was sleeping I decided to use the hotel provided desktop in the room. HOLY crap was the CPU fan loud... the computer was slow as crap, but sounded like my 6950 cranked up to 75% or higher fan speed. This is just sitting idle at the Windows screen *face palm* I immediately missed my Noctua fan.


----------



## jagz

Add me to this club, I've made the switch, and it is great. The difference is astonishing.

Also again I cut a corner of the Xigmatek side fan so it would fit in there, you can see it.



















Next up is to order the other fan clip set and get the 2nd TY-140 on there.
Then maybe a 3rd set to get my Blue R4 as the front fan.

Or just paint these ugly Noctua's.

I'm already seeing a drop of *10-15c* during load versus my Tuniq Propeller 120.

Previous folding temp was 50-55c, Now it's 40-41c
Prime 95 blend on Tuniq would get to 59c thru 20 minutes.
Prime 95 blend on D-14 get's to 41-45c thru an 1 hour.

Unbelievable.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454;13542450*
> Anyone have an opinion on whether to plug the D-14 into the motherboard CPU fan header or simply plug it into a molex connector connected directly to the power supply? I ask because currently I've got mine plugged into the CPU fan header but the fan cables are a bit unruly and I'm not sure how to fix them so the slack isn't hanging down (as well as above the D-14 since they are basically wrapped around the fans). I already know they fans are running at ~1200rpm according to my BIOS and Speed Fan, so I don't really care anymore if I can monitor their speed. Any wire management tips would be appreciated!


You have a Gigabyte motherboard. Do this: hook up your fans to the Y-cable that ships with the cooler. Plug it into the cpu fan header.

Boot into BIOS. In the PC Health screen, go to the bottom and find the Smartfan settings. Set Smartfan to Enabled. Set Smartfan Mode to Voltage (Auto is inconsistent). Save and reboot.

Now you will notice that your fans run up and down, responding to the load and the cooling need. You Gigabyte motherboard makes a quiet cooler even quieter.


----------



## shaolin95

I though we were never getting to 100 members but at this rate we should be there very soon.


----------



## EarlZ

add me


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666;13540935*
> Any 2600K users using an NH-D14?
> Looking to get an idea on max temps using this cooler?
> 
> Thanks


Air is crippled so bad by bad ambient , although when running synthetic testing stuff like prime95 mine wouldn't go above 75c with my 4.8 OC with HT enabled at night. Although when that sun comes up and my house heats up things can get nasty under prime load, hit 85c on my 12 hour run for the sandy stable club, and that was at 4.5ghz.

Best bet as usual is to control your ambient as much as possible, and find the lowest voltage that is stable for your OC and this cooler does its jobe extremely well.

As for gaming , even when things get hot in the house it keeps things pretty cool , never going above 65c in the day , and at night rarely over 45-50c.


----------



## Retrolock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13556846*
> Air is crippled so bad by bad ambient , although when running synthetic testing stuff like prime95 mine wouldn't go above 75c with my 4.8 OC with HT enabled at night. Although when that sun comes up and my house heats up things can get nasty under prime load, hit 85c on my 12 hour run for the sandy stable club, and that was at 4.5ghz.
> 
> Best bet as usual is to control your ambient as much as possible, and find the lowest voltage that is stable for your OC and this cooler does its jobe extremely well.
> 
> As for gaming , even when things get hot in the house it keeps things pretty cool , never going above 65c in the day , and at night rarely over 45-50c.


+1 ambient temps will always factor.

The other night it was a humid 28c outside, my 2600K overclocked to 4.6ghz @1.35v with HT on reached 70c while playing bad company 2. That game really stresses your cpu but I need to remount also. I spread the TIM using plastic just to see if my temps improve over the dot on the middle.


----------



## Mofoo

Hi all
Just joined the club yesterday.
I'm extremely happy with my d14. OC'd 4.5ghz right now, getting 50-55 (ambient 17-20) with p95.


----------



## EarlZ

Im wondering if the coolermaster R4 is a good replacement for the stock 120mm fan and using it as a pull fan (3rd fan)


----------



## jagz

I have one waiting for another set of megahalem fan clips to arrive. Then I'll try to find that out. I expect about the same difference, Just alot sexier.


----------



## blackbalt89

I've just got done with running IBT on Max for 5 runs just to see what my max temp is as I set this OC up in January with 15C ambients, and now the temps are around 20-21.









Well it passes IBT Max load for those 5 runs with temps of 70 71 70 66. This is with an AP-15 in push and the P14 in pull.

Temps sound reasonable? Game loads is lower than 60 on hottest core. Maybe 57-58.


----------



## EarlZ

Very reasonable as modern intel chips can even handle 80c 24/7 but im not saying you run it that hot.


----------



## brolly

I have a few Questions about the NH-D14!

1. Will it fit into HAF922(ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0 as mb)
1.1 I heard it can block ram slots in some cases, is that true?

2. Someone told me that there are 2 versions of the NH-D14, one with 1 fan and one with 2. Should i be careful when buying?

3. Is the 3rd fan worth it? (planing to do 2500k to 4,4 ghz)
3.3 if yes what fan should i buy (using the stock fans for other slots because short on money)

4. Best TIM is AS5 still?

5. Since i am really short on money i thought if i should go with H212+ instead, whats your opinion?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brolly;13573266*
> I have a few Questions about the NH-D14!
> 
> 1. Will it fit into HAF922(ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0 as mb)
> 1.1 I heard it can block ram slots in some cases, is that true? *It can hover over some slots and can cause issues with RAM that have high heatsinks. Check Noctua's Motherboard compatibility page and their RAM compatibility list. Should give you a good run down of RAM blockage. As for the case it should be big enough but their page on the NH-D14 should tell you how tall it is and I'm sure you can find the width of the interior space on the HAF 922.*
> 
> 2. Someone told me that there are 2 versions of the NH-D14, one with 1 fan and one with 2. Should i be careful when buying? *As far as I know there is only one variation of the NH-D14 and it already comes with the 120mm NF-P12 and a 140mm NF-P14 fans in the box.*
> 
> 3. Is the 3rd fan worth it? (planing to do 2500k to 4,4 ghz) *No, not really. Usually 1-3C off with third fan.*
> 3.3 if yes what fan should i buy (using the stock fans for other slots because short on money) *If you must, pick up a set of Megahalems 25mm fan clips and get a Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 for pull on the back end.*
> 
> 4. Best TIM is AS5 still? *No. Use the stock supplied Noctua NT-H1 paste.*
> 
> 5. Since i am really short on money i thought if i should go with H212+ instead, whats your opinion? *Really depends. High end air coolers like to have phenomenal airflow, while the 912 is still decent in that respect it may not be the best. It's really up to you.*


Answers in bold in the quote.


----------



## KidGixxer

One more for the club. (pm sent)
This pic was taken when i first put the system together.
I have since added a 3rd 120 noctua fan.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brolly;13573266*
> I have a few Questions about the NH-D14!
> 
> 2. Someone told me that there are 2 versions of the NH-D14, one with 1 fan and one with 2. Should i be careful when buying?
> 
> 4. Best TIM is AS5 still?


There is no separate version of the NH-D14 that comes with only 1 fan. there is a similar low profile HSF from Noctua, The NH-C14, but it also comes with 2 fans.

And Noctua's included NT-H1 thermal paste is among the best, and is better than AS5


----------



## Mofoo

@KidGixxer - Nice! What temps/oc do you have?


----------



## ehume

Buy a high end cooler in the first place. You will outgrow your low end cooler and end up buying a high end cooler later. Then you will have two coolers. If you cannot afford a high end cooler now, save your money and wait until you can afford that high end heatsink.


----------



## firewarrior

i like this cpu cooler over teh silver arrow withe 25mm fan in between

what rpm is the middle one compared to the 120mm ones? wouldnt it be bad if they dont all flow at the same rate and stuff


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firewarrior;13579256*
> i like this cpu cooler over teh silver arrow withe 25mm fan in between
> 
> what rpm is the middle one compared to the 120mm ones? wouldnt it be bad if they dont all flow at the same rate and stuff


The front fan runs about 1200+ and the mid fan runs 1200-. The interplay of the push vs pull is complicated. I'm collecting data on that very point.


----------



## Shev7chenko

I'm an NH-D14 owner. Have one in its box waiting for either BD or SB.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13579430*
> The front fan runs about 1200+ and the mid fan runs 1200-. The interplay of the push vs pull is complicated. I'm collecting data on that very point.


Great. My additional sets of Meghalem clip's arrived today and currently have TY-140, TY-140, R4. (in that order from left to right). However your data on that will help me find the best front fan.

I have both stock Noctua's ready to go at any point, I can throw the 140mm in front and try that sometime too if it's better.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jagz*


Great. My additional sets of Meghalem clip's arrived today and currently have TY-140, TY-140, R4. (in that order from left to right). However your data on that will help me find the best front fan.

I have both stock Noctua's ready to go at any point, I can throw the 140mm in front and try that sometime too if it's better.


Ho ho, my friend: *your* data will help you (and us, since you SHALL report back with results) decide which is the best arrangement.

BTW - I suspect you're wanting another pair of Megahalems clips about now.


----------



## jagz

Nope I got 3 sets, good to go! 
Yes well getting a control ambient is a struggle for me, I'm workin on it though.

-So far all I can attest to is 140-140-R4 is at the same load temp's as it was with 140,P14, P12, However it's 3-4f hotter here right now. That's a good sign for the 140,140,R4 setup.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jagz*


Nope I got 3 sets, good to go! 
Yes well getting a control ambient is a struggle for me, I'm workin on it though.

-So far all I can attest to is 140-140-R4 is at the same load temp's as it was with 140,P14, P12, However it's 3-4f hotter here right now. That's a good sign for the 140,140,R4 setup.


If there is a way to accurately measure or recore the fan noise, you would see just why those TY-140's are so very good.


----------



## ryan w

Come to join the club! here is my latest install of D14 put in some good pictures...installed on a Asus micro ATX M4A785-M/Phenom II x4 BE in CM 690 case

cleaned up w/ a bead of NT-H1









There she is almost as big as the MB itself!









Angle shot









Memory clearance









Look through at 140mm fan set low for Mem/Mosfet cooling









Side view fans installed









Top view









Case view can you see the Noctua badge on the MB tray?









I run her off the MB still may change it over to the Scyth fan controller someday but its so quite no real need to


----------



## ehume

Next time use about 1/3 as much TIM.


----------



## ryan w

ahh I new that was too much a bit pushed out the North side and cleared it away w/ a screw driver and towel..well next time..tx


----------



## sockpirate

Here is "windy" in all here glory with 3 fans !! Damn clips took 33 business days to come in, then i broke one of them, so had them send in another pair which mysteriously only took 10 days... HMMMM lol anyway they were free and she looks good.

I cant even notice the extra sound from the third fan, although i have noticed easily a 3c-5c drop in temps. I think its worth it if you have the spare cash for the extra fan! Absolutely love this cooler, will be sad to see her go in the fall if i do a full loop.

Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics!


----------



## ehpexs

I received and installed my NH-D14 on Thursday. After some initial testing, I have to ask what kind of temps are you Sandy Bridge guys getting? I may have either messed up my application or my installation.

Running Prime with my CPU at 5 GHz @ 1.416 volts I'm running about 75-80C load (in a 15-20C rooms) with the fans turned down. Now are these sort of temps normal for a NH-D14?

I'll include some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;13582361*
> I received and installed my NH-D14 on Thursday. After some initial testing, I have to ask what kind of temps are you Sandy Bridge guys getting? I may have either messed up my application or my installation.
> 
> Running Prime with my CPU at 5 GHz @ 1.416 volts I'm running about 75-80C load (in a 15-20C rooms) with the fans turned down. Now are these sort of temps normal for a NH-D14?
> 
> I'll include some pictures tomorrow.


Completely normal and actually pretty darn good. That is great voltage for 2500k and even better voltage for a 2600k, good temps , good chip, great cooler.

Most chips need 1.5v+ for 5.0 congrats sir!


----------



## EarlZ

1.416 is extremely low for 5Ghz, you got a very nice chip there.. at 1.452v I can only get upto 4.8Ghz and Im stopping at 1.452v since thats the voltage limit for 24/7 safe.

Would anyone know if the silverstone air penetrator be a good replacement for the 120mm fan on the D14, not looking for extra cooling but just for the bling factor.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;13584117*
> 1.416 is extremely low for 5Ghz, you got a very nice chip there.. at 1.452v I can only get upto 4.8Ghz and Im stopping at 1.452v since thats the voltage limit for 24/7 safe.
> 
> Would anyone know if the silverstone air penetrator be a good replacement for the 120mm fan on the D14, not looking for extra cooling but just for the bling factor.


There's not quite 30mm between the finstacks of the D14. Doubt you'll get an Air Penetrator in there.

Hmm. Aren't those things 160mm? Do they make 140mm AP's? Using a 120mm AP as a push fan would put the fancy swirls up against the finstack, making it invisible. You'd also need Megahalems fan clips for the extra thickness.

Using an AP at the back as a pull fan would be OK. Actually it would likely be better than regular fans: with its more concentrated airstream it would likely entrain air better. That of course assumes that you remove the rear grill and rear case fan. See item 2 in my sig for why this is a good idea.


----------



## EarlZ

AP's come in 180/140/120.. Was just looking at the 120MM.. The stock clips wont work with the AP? I guess its ziptie clip time!

EDIT: I checked out the actual photo's that my retailer sent me and the AP does have non enclosed fan holes so im guessing the stock clips from the D14 can work.. my only issue is how to easily remove the stock clips w/o damaging it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;13585495*
> AP's come in 180/140/120.. Was just looking at the 120MM.. The stock clips wont work with the AP? I guess its ziptie clip time!
> 
> EDIT: I checked out the actual photo's that my retailer sent me and the AP does have non enclosed fan holes so im guessing the stock clips from the D14 can work.. my only issue is how to easily remove the stock clips w/o damaging it.


If you use Noctua clips with the AP you will have to mod them. See this. Also, if you use the AP for an intake fan, the thickness of the spiral grid will increase the distance from the fan's frame to the finstack grooves where the clips fit. I don't think there is enough stretch in those clips for that. And again, if you use it for the center you will likely not have room: the fan is too thick.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;13584117*
> 1.416 is extremely low for 5Ghz, you got a very nice chip there.. at 1.452v I can only get upto 4.8Ghz and Im stopping at 1.452v since thats the voltage limit for 24/7 safe.
> 
> Would anyone know if the silverstone air penetrator be a good replacement for the 120mm fan on the D14, not looking for extra cooling but just for the bling factor.


That is simply just not true about 1.452 being the safe limit for 24/7 use....Stop spreading misinformation.....


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


That is simply just not true about 1.452 being the safe limit for 24/7 use....Stop spreading misinformation.....


I am not spreading misinformation, if 1.450v is 24/7 for me then so be it, not all chips are equally made.. I havent seen a concrete write up that is only upto 1.385v max for 24/7 some theres a huge range between 1.385v ~ 1.45v but if you have the latest information with solid info then please feel free to post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


If you use Noctua clips with the AP you will have to mod them. See this. Also, if you use the AP for an intake fan, the thickness of the spiral grid will increase the distance from the fan's frame to the finstack grooves where the clips fit. I don't think there is enough stretch in those clips for that. And again, if you use it for the center you will likely not have room: the fan is too thick.


The 120MM AP's dont have enclosed screw holes. For the spiral grid I cant confirm if its flushed into the fan or is making it a bit thicker.


----------



## xxsashixx

Just got mine! So happy 4.8Ghz, i5 2500k never goes above 65c. Ambient is around 28-29c

Had a Hyper212+ was around 70c


----------



## OlBlue

@shaolin95
did you change the fans for aesthetics? or a technical reason?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx;13596444*
> Just got mine! So happy 4.8Ghz, i5 2500k never goes above 65c. Ambient is around 28-29c
> 
> Had a Hyper212+ was around 70c


We have roughtly similar ambient but mine temps are significantly worse than yours, what are you using to stress test and what voltages?


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;13604078*
> We have roughtly similar ambient but mine temps are significantly worse than yours, what are you using to stress test and what voltages?


Also bear in mind that he is running a 2500K where as you have hyperthreading on your 2600K and thus would expect to get higher temperatures. If you disable HT and your temps would drop quite a bit.


----------



## EarlZ

I dont run HT.


----------



## jagz

I have this puppy on the way, I'll control my 3 Noctua fan's and my side Xigmatek 120mm intake with it. Thought's?

It will be nice to get some control on my side fan, It's my loudest, but only because it's intaking through a fine mesh dust filter I think.


----------



## Mako0312

Does another fan make temps drop more?


----------



## jagz

I sure feel a heck of alot more hot air comming out the back since 3 fan setup. If it's really cooler or not, I would think so but it's really hard to tell. Maybe 1-2c tops.


----------



## douglatins

I want to replace my fans on this, should i get a couple of ZM-F3 with FDB, AP-15 1850, GT-4250rpm, san aces x38mm, or TY-140s?


----------



## EarlZ

TY140 3x should be the best noise to cooling ratio.


----------



## jagz

Not the best picture but here are the exterior's of the TY-140's painted black. The intake on the right is an R4.


----------



## jagz

- Now you can see better










& I must say this Fan Controller Is pretty nice for controlling those 3 Noctua fan's and my side intake Xigmatek. Installed it a few hour's ago. Too early to go as far as recommend but It's nice especially if you have a digital camera and want an easier method of uploading from your card. It does that too.


----------



## xira

Installed mine yesterday. A little more than 10c cooler at load than my H50 did and it's quieter too









Love it.


----------



## dkreventon

how did you apply the nt-h1?

did you spread it with a credit card or simply use the rice grain method?
one of my friends which got an nh-d14 told me that this thermal compound got a high viscosity and it is better to spread it with a credit card, even though I think there will be less air bubbles if I use the rice grain method.

after I will install my nh-d14, will take a picture and join the club


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xira;13648173*
> Installed mine yesterday. A little more than 10c cooler at load than my H50 did and it's quieter too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.


Did the G.Skill Ripjaws fit under the D14 alright?

I'm thinking of getting an identical set of your current RAM sticks and I want to make sure they fit snug under the cooler.


----------



## andygoyap

Noctua nh-d14


----------



## hawkeeyee

what CPU and what temps?









i was considering 3 fan setup as well, but ive got still decent temps with 2x14fans running at 800RPM


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13647815*


are those 25mm prolimatech clips?


----------



## andygoyap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee;13664587*
> what CPU and what temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was considering 3 fan setup as well, but ive got still decent temps with 2x14fans running at 800RPM


Intel® Core™ i7-2600K Processor @ 4.5GHz @ 60c max
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 Motherboard
G.Skill Sniper 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1.25v
MSI R6990-4PD4GD5 Radeon HD 6990 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 Video Card
Silverstone Strider 1200W PLUS GOLD Power Supply
Silverstone Raven 03 Case


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;13664183*
> Did the G.Skill Ripjaws fit under the D14 alright?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an identical set of your current RAM sticks and I want to make sure they fit snug under the cooler.












P12 in push on a D14, sitting with the top edge of the fan flush with the top edge of the front fin stack.

IOW, there is room for the P12 to move up, as the fan height is adjustable.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13664593*
> are those 25mm prolimatech clips?


Yes it looks like they are. You can use the 25mm prolimatech clips to attach other fans quite easily with the D14, I have an AP-15 currently pushing on mine attached by such a set of clips.


----------



## ehume

I routinely use 25mm and 38mm Megahalems fan clips (free shipping on both) to attach fans to my D14:


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13647815*


Are those like black TY-140 fans? If i change the stock fans to 3x TY140's could i see something like a 3-4c drop in max temps?


----------



## xira




----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13665889*
> I routinely use 25mm and 38mm Megahalems fan clips (free shipping on both) to attach fans to my D14:


Wow, that looks pretty cool. How are the temps with that?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13664593*
> are those 25mm prolimatech clips?


Indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;13666925*
> Are those like black TY-140 fans? If i change the stock fans to 3x TY140's could i see something like a 3-4c drop in max temps?


I painted them, Only the exterior. Used model paint which is ideal for plastic, Primer then Glossy Black. Look's real good.

I don't think you will see that much of a drop, I really can't say for sure because I dont have a good control environment. They appear to do slightly better, but it could be a bit cooler in here, too.

-May sound dumb but I can def physically feel more hot air gettin blown out, Got to be a good thing, haha.

ehume, How did you do it? your comparison's. Got the room you were in @ exact temp I presume. Easier said than done, though.


----------



## studmaster

Hey all,

Just bought and overclocked a 2500k up to around 4.7Ghz on a ASUS P8P67 Pro and noticed something strange. While I was stress testing the system out, the computer was on it's *side* and the temps in RealTemp were normally going something like this: 28 - 29 - 30 - 29.

When I placed the computer *upright*, now the temps are more like:
37 - 30 -31 -29

Is the weight of the NH-D14 pulling on the chip and now the first core is getting hotter? I'm a bit paranoid that I don't have it on right.


----------



## OverTheBelow

No, heat will rise upwards out of the open side of the case when it's on its side. This means it can grab cooler air from in front of it. Compared to when your case is upright, the hot air will rise to the top (in front and below the cooler) and thus be pulled through it, which obviously isn't going to make the radiators as cold.

My core 0 is also about 5 degress hotter, but it was the same on my old cooler too. I believe it is to do with the amount of applications running of which default their affinity to this core.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;13671846*
> No, heat will rise upwards out of the open side of the case when it's on its side. This means it can grab cooler air from in front of it. Compared to when your case is upright, the hot air will rise to the top (in front and below the cooler) and thus be pulled through it, which obviously isn't going to make the radiators as cold.
> 
> My core 0 is also about 5 degress hotter, but it was the same on my old cooler too. I believe it is to do with the amount of applications running of which default their affinity to this core.


This is why some of us use top intake: since air goes where you push it, if you take unheated air from the outside and give it to your heatsink you will have lower temps than if you let warmed air rise from your other components.

Here is a diagram from my previous setup:










I get cooler temps with the case upright and the side panel closed.


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13672003*
> This is why some of us use top intake: since air goes where you push it, if you take unheated air from the outside and give it to your heatsink you will have lower temps than if you let warmed air rise from your other components.
> 
> Here is a diagram from my previous setup:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I get cooler temps with the case upright and the side panel closed.


Problem is, that setup would be very loud. Not so much the fans themselves, but the sound of air movement inside the case. I'd rather have a near-silent PC with a few extra degrees rather than a rather loud one but with slightly lower temperatures.

In my experience, adding more 120mm fans has not proved much of a noticeable difference in my CPU and GPU temps, and this is with high airflow yate loons.


----------



## dkreventon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkreventon;13663902*
> how did you apply the nt-h1?
> 
> did you spread it with a credit card or simply use the rice grain method?
> one of my friends which got an nh-d14 told me that this thermal compound got a high viscosity and it is better to spread it with a credit card, even though I think there will be less air bubbles if I use the rice grain method.
> 
> after I will install my nh-d14, will take a picture and join the club


noone can answer me?


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkreventon;13673657*
> noone can answer me?


The rice grain method works completely fine with it.


----------



## xira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkreventon;13673657*
> noone can answer me?


I put what looks to be slightly smaller than a pea in the center and then attached & screwed it in.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xira;13676049*
> I put what looks to be slightly smaller than a pea in the center and then attached & screwed it in.












Those are peas.

Be sure to test tour temps tomorrow and report back. Please include ambient temp, clockspeed and Vcore.


----------



## dkreventon

OMG, it means that my nt-h1 seringe will last forever by applying such small amounts of them compund.

I wish it is the right viscosity and will spread well.

I will







, but the ambient temp will be estimated since right now I have no thermometer, just an AC blowing air to make 19 deg C in the room.


----------



## EarlZ

With my D14, I've tried too little and too much thermal paste.. manual and pressure spread and tried different TIM's there doesnt seem to be any adverse effects.. maybe just 1-2c


----------



## B3RGY

NH-D14 or a Megahelms?


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RGY;13680526*
> NH-D14 or a Megahelms?


D14 would perform better at a lower noise level.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;13680602*
> D14 would perform better at a lower noise level.


As the owner of both a D14 and a Megahalems, the D14 for sure.


----------



## OverTheBelow

Can someone please tell me what the purpose of these are?










At one point I used them to put another 120 in my case as an alternative to screws, but it wasn't that secure to say the least.


----------



## Mofoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;13683573*
> Can someone please tell me what the purpose of these are?
> 
> At one point I used them to put another 120 in my case as an alternative to screws, but it wasn't that secure to say the least.


You're right -they're replacements for case fan screws. But the fan cannot have screw sockets the entire depth of the fan (look at the noctua for example). Then you need to pull them through so the small cone shape comes past the socket. This is what holds a fan in place. Once that's done you can trim the excess with scissors if you want.

Excellent for noise dampening.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;13683573*
> Can someone please tell me what the purpose of these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one point I used them to put another 120 in my case as an alternative to screws, but it wasn't that secure to say the least.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mofoo;13685162*
> You're right -they're replacements for case fan screws. But the fan cannot have screw sockets the entire depth of the fan (look at the noctua for example). Then you need to pull them through so the small cone shape comes past the socket. This is what holds a fan in place. Once that's done you can trim the excess with scissors if you want.
> 
> Excellent for noise dampening.


All true. But to pull them through you have to have access to open corners like the ones on Noctuas. For any fan, including closed corners and places where you can't get at the outside of the fan to pull the vibration isolators through, these are useless.

I attach all my fans with either Velcro or these. I've used all the different kinds and these are the best. And you can't beat the free shipping.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13688105*
> I attach all my fans with either Velcro or these. I've used all the different kinds and these are the best. And you can't beat the free shipping.


Indeed, velcro or some quality rubber pull-throughs are the way forward. All my fans in my sig rig are attatched with something similer to the above (Akasa pull-throughs in fact). The only fan in my home server is attached by velcro. I see no reason to use any other method.


----------



## dkreventon

i5 750 @ 3,2 ghz with stock voltage 1.16

before: 40 - 73
now: 31 - 45

My teamgroup team xtreem memories now run at 1600 7-7-7-21 1T 1.5v (they are rated at 1.65v but they're just fine - tried gta iv and prime95 with blend)

it took me about 1 hour to mount it since the space inside is very little and the cut hole behind the motherboard tray at HAF 922 didn't let the backplate slide inside

I am very happy with it and will get some benchmarks tomorrow. Now I am tired.


----------



## CryJunky

Hello, first off I would like to join the club. I love my d14 it so quiet. I finally completed my build, but I need to ask some questions. I looked through this thread and didn't see many 2600k temps reports. Everything is still stock and my ambient is usually 24-26c, during idle I have seen up to 10c difference from core0 and core1. Core1 is always mid 20's surfing the net, while the others are low to mid 30's. I've run Prime95 blend for 2 hours at ambient 26c with 51-50-55-55 these have been recorded with real temp, HWmonitor is 1c lower. Are the differences in the cores normal, especially the 10c which was right after opening real temp. Are the prime temps good? I'm trying to decide if I need to reseat.


----------



## dkreventon

I OC my i5 to 4ghz:

Setup:

voltage in bios: 1.415
voltaj reported by cpu-z: 1.384
v-dop in prime95: 1.312 - 1.320

The first core fails in prime 95, idle temp 35 deg and the full load temp is 61C.
The AC is set to 18deg in the room so there are about 19deg.

Youtube video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBSHsrFocQA[/ame]

I wish my english is understandable


----------



## jagz

$69.99 D-14's. I just posted this in another thread but that's the cheapest I've seen.

If you've been on the fence, Just do it already


----------



## Tokkan

Well, i already pmed the OP about being added to the club according to the 1st post rules where he said we had to pm...
But imma leave a post here with a pic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;7911026*
> 
> *Please PM me to add you to the club. Because some people can't even read these first few lines, let me make it VERY clear.....NO PM means YOU ARE NOT GETTING IN so don't post crap in the thread about not being added if you cannot even read the first thing on the OP.*
> The other requirement (I am more flexible with this one) is to post at least one picture.


Been there, done that. No results.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Can I join?


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I am looking for the best possible fans for under $14 for my Noctua Nh-D14

Would this be good?

http://www.canadacomputers.com/produ...item_id=038218


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Well, i already pmed the OP about being added to the club according to the 1st post rules where he said we had to pm...
But imma leave a post here with a pic.

Been there, done that. No results.


I'm sure he will reply soon, Added me not too long ago. Be sure to mention the Penguins suck.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*


I am looking for the best possible fans for under $14 for my Noctua Nh-D14

Would this be good?

http://www.canadacomputers.com/produ...item_id=038218


Check out ehume's Secrets of the NH-D14 Thread. Lots of fan's tested by the expert himself. It really helped me make an informed decision on what I picked up for mine.

Notice how good the Noctua fan's already are though.


----------



## j.col

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*


Can I join?


you need to pm the OP
also where is the sig link for this thread?


----------



## shaolin95

Only one user left to hit the 100!









Sig link finally almost ready.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;13706906*
> Only one user left to hit the 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sig link finally almost ready.


actually that's wrong, ehume is in the list twice........
i never knew i had to pm the op though, i will do so and get us 1 step closer


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK;13702453*
> I am looking for the best possible fans for under $14 for my Noctua Nh-D14
> 
> Would this be good?
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_130&item_id=038218


It's quiet, and it likely won't fit without a bit of modding:










(link)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13702630*
> I'm sure he will reply soon, Added me not too long ago. Be sure to mention the Penguins suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out ehume's Secrets of the NH-D14 Thread. Lots of fan's tested by the expert himself. It really helped me make an informed decision on what I picked up for mine.
> 
> Notice how good the Noctua fan's already are though.


Thanks for the good words.

The best 140mm fan is the TY-140. I haven't gotten the chance to find out what the best 120mm fan is. But as jagz says, the stock fans are fine fans. Use them until you have the urge to change them.


----------



## Nemesis158

pretty sure these pics are newer than the ones i posted b4. dont even know what page i posted them on......


----------



## kdrxone

70-72 degrees q6600 @ 3.2 ghz 1.39 v... Something is wrong


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13702630*
> I'm sure he will reply soon, Added me not too long ago. Be sure to mention the Penguins suck.


I believe i sent my PM more than 2 weeks ago, the club only had 88 users.
Im not in a hurry to be added, i just read the OP sent the PM. Waited...
People getting added and no reply. Yesterday i wasn't in the mood and when i was checking out the news and my others subscribed threads I came accross with this one and was like:
Quote:


> Wth, still nothing?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadrix;13708924*
> 70-72 degrees q6600 @ 3.2 ghz 1.39 v... Something is wrong


Interesting. Another user started a thread on his D14, wonders if it is faulty, here.


----------



## Shev7chenko




----------



## shaolin95

We have done it folks...we reached 100 members!

Thanks to all who joined so far.
The signature is now at the bottom of the OP as well for you to add.
Hope it is right.


----------



## Wolfgang

Heres Some pics of my set up now...

If you Like....Rep....I hate having Single digits rep...

Thanks.

-Wolfgang.


----------



## shaolin95

How about this new toy coming from noctua guys:
http://www.vortez.net/news_story/noctua_prototypes_seen_at_computex.html


----------



## Wolfgang

also....I'M THE 100TH MEMBER...


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13710703*
> Interesting. Another user started a thread on his D14, wonders if it is faulty, here.


It was all my mistake, i forgot to change tj max to 90 in coretemp/realtemp and it was showing me +10 degrees. Sitting comfortably 3.6 ghz with 60 degrees load temps. /facepalm


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;13711244*
> How about this new toy coming from noctua guys:
> http://www.vortez.net/news_story/noctua_prototypes_seen_at_computex.html


Noctua triple stack cooler with compatible with ram up to 70mm tall








Quote:


> LGA2011 mounting bracket, will be given away free to people who already own a Noctua cooler with proof of purchase!


Why is Noctua so awesome.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13699966*
> $69.99 D-14's. I just posted this in another thread but that's the cheapest I've seen.
> 
> If you've been on the fence, Just do it already


Just ordered. Hopefully it doesn't come in pieces....


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13713300*
> Just ordered. Hopefully it doesn't come in pieces....


I learned of directron.com and svc.com via some link's to stuff from ehume. Everything I have ordered from those sites has been A+ quality.

Before I would 100% order from newegg but it's good to check those sites, you can find cables, coolers & fan's cheaper. (and a better selection of fan's IMO)

- How important is it to remove the back case fan where you exhaust from the Noctua (if running 3 fan setup) If there is an inch or less space there, anyone?


----------



## General_Chris

Add me also







ive got 1 also


----------



## General_Chris

heres ya proof


----------



## j.col

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadrix;13708924*
> 70-72 degrees q6600 @ 3.2 ghz 1.39 v... Something is wrong


yes, try refitting it.
my Q6600 is a B3 revision (hotter than a G0) and at 3.4ghz the max i get running Intel burn test is 62.C and in prime95 its in the mid 50's.C

edit, should have read whole thread








the tjmax was wrong







so its the 60's.C

is that running IBT or prime, or just gaming?


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j.col*


yes, try refitting it. 
my Q6600 is a B3 revision (hotter than a G0) and at 3.4ghz the max i get running Intel burn test is 62.C and in prime95 its in the mid 50's.C

edit, should have read whole thread








the tjmax was wrong







so its the 60's.C

is that running IBT or prime, or just gaming?


prime









It's absolutely fine now, my room temp is pretty high too due to geographical location, but temps are 60-62 under load now @ 3.6 ghz


----------



## dkreventon

anyone knows how many applies of thermal paste are in the NT-H1 seringe?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkreventon;13726282*
> anyone knows how many applies of thermal paste are in the NT-H1 seringe?


I've applied it at least 5 times, looks like at least 2 more applies on the tube...


----------



## Agavehound

Hey Gang, haven't read all the posts but was wondering if anyone has setup the D14 to run South/North as opposed to East/West. If so, what were your results?

Oh, I'll be posting pics to join the club once I decide on a final configuration.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound;13729421*
> Hey Gang, haven't read all the posts but was wondering if anyone has setup the D14 to run South/North as opposed to East/West. If so, what were your results?
> 
> Oh, I'll be posting pics to join the club once I decide on a final configuration.


I had that setup in the beginning, it works just the same and i did not notice any temperature difference.


----------



## Agavehound

Ok good. I have Corsair Veng. ram and that stuff is too tall. I have my push fan offset to clear my ram. I'm gonna get a 3rd fan and try a few tests to see how things work out. If I go with a North/South orientation I should be able to center my push fan on the radiator. Hopefully that will lower my temps a smidgen.

One thing I've noticed is that the stock fans don't provide 100% airflow over the radiator. Has anyone tried oversized fans to provide better coverage?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agavehound*


Ok good. I have Corsair Veng. ram and that stuff is too tall. I have my push fan offset to clear my ram. I'm gonna get a 3rd fan and try a few tests to see how things work out. If I go with a North/South orientation I should be able to center my push fan on the radiator. Hopefully that will lower my temps a smidgen.

One thing I've noticed is that the stock fans don't provide 100% airflow over the radiator. Has anyone tried oversized fans to provide better coverage?


That would work only if you have no heatsink south of the cpu between the cpu and the second PCIE slot, if you're going to use the D14 south-north. If you're going to run it east-west, if you replace your RAM's ego combs with generic low profile heatsinks you will have room for another P14 or a Kaze Maru.

BTW - does your mb put the gpu in slot 1? If so you might have trouble with this heatsink in any orientation.


----------



## Agavehound

Has anybody lapped the D14? Not that I wanna try due to the complications that can arise from such an action. (Oxidation of the copper for one)

The reason for all the questions now is that my idle temps are @ 38c where last week they were about 13c lower. Load temps are slightly higher as well but the ambient temp is only 2-3c higher. So I'm going to look at TIM application, case airflow, CPU fans and heatsink flatness.


----------



## doxinho

hey noctua club,
I'm about to join this marvelous club and am in the process of having my system built. I'm a first time newbie and am having a local shop assist me in the build... the shop worker is worried that the Noctua is too heavy for my motherboard and that he has seen it crack/snap mobos in a past build due to its weight. My build is below... can anyone provide some words of wisdom? I've seen some very successful builds with nearly similar components as mine, so I'm not sure I understand his logic because you all seem to be having not trouble with this cooler. Any advice is appreciated...

edit:
sorry, forgot to post my build:
Case: Fractal R3
Mobo: ASUS P8P67 Pro
GPU: eVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
CPU: i5-2500k
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
PSU: Antec ECO 520W
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600
HD: OCZ Vertex 2 128GB SATA II SSD
2x SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 2TB 5400RPM: already own


----------



## Nemesis158

Im Using it on EVGA's low end X58 board with no problems. as long as its a decent board and its supported properly by the case its in it should be fine.
Heck my tower even had a nasty fall and the only thing that was damaged was my case(front and top panel) and some of the front case fans (which have been replaced). my heatsink and Mobo act like nothing ever happened.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agavehound*


Has anybody lapped the D14? Not that I wanna try due to the complications that can arise from such an action. (Oxidation of the copper for one)

The reason for all the questions now is that my idle temps are @ 38c where last week they were about 13c lower. Load temps are slightly higher as well but the ambient temp is only 2-3c higher. So I'm going to look at TIM application, case airflow, CPU fans and heatsink flatness.


Hey I know this has happened to me up in Maine in the last few weeks because summer has arrived and my no ac apartment has come up to 80 F..have to back off the overclock a bit until winter comes again


----------



## ryan w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doxinho*


hey noctua club,
I'm about to join this marvelous club and am in the process of having my system built. I'm a first time newbie and am having a local shop assist me in the build... the shop worker is worried that the Noctua is too heavy for my motherboard and that he has seen it crack/snap mobos in a past build due to its weight. My build is below... can anyone provide some words of wisdom? I've seen some very successful builds with nearly similar components as mine, so I'm not sure I understand his logic because you all seem to be having not trouble with this cooler. Any advice is appreciated...

edit:
sorry, forgot to post my build:
Case: Fractal R3
Mobo: ASUS P8P67 Pro 
GPU: eVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
CPU: i5-2500k
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
PSU: Antec ECO 520W
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600
HD: OCZ Vertex 2 128GB SATA II SSD
2x SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 2TB 5400RPM: already own












hey man I have had the D14 for two years now on micro atx with no issue and have had it in and out three times. This picture shows the use of nuctua's mounting bracket for the AM2/AM3 socket what you can not see is the asus backing plate that this hooks into...you must have this!...the Intel bracket is a slightly different setup but same principle of distributing weight, and utilizing bushings to help pressure at motherboard... I would tell the tech to follow manufacture instructions and you will be just fine









Only issue I see is case clearance and should have 5mm to spare because your case specs say CPU coolers with height of maximum circa 165mm- NH-D14 requires 160mm

Here is specs on mounting system from Noctua website
SecuFirm2â„¢ multi-socket mounting system
Noctuaâ€™s enthusiast grade SecuFirm2â„¢ multi-socket mounting provides broad socket compatibility (LGA1366, LGA1156, LGA1155, LGA775, AM2, AM2+ and AM3) and meets the highest demands in safety, contact pressure and ease-of-use.


----------



## Agavehound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w;13742090*
> Hey I know this has happened to me up in Maine in the last few weeks because summer has arrived and my no ac apartment has come up to 80 F..have to back off the overclock a bit until winter comes again


Yeah, my ambient temps are only up about 2c but my idle went from mid 20's to high 30's. I was able to drop 'em after lapping my cpu and using a bit more paste. I'm gonna double check my temps once it warms up in here.

Oh and yeah, I won't be able to change my cpu stack flow to vertical so I ordered a couple stronger case fans to increase velocity across the cpu.


----------



## Steamboat Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agavehound*


Has anybody lapped the D14? Not that I wanna try due to the complications that can arise from such an action. (Oxidation of the copper for one)

The reason for all the questions now is that my idle temps are @ 38c where last week they were about 13c lower. Load temps are slightly higher as well but the ambient temp is only 2-3c higher. So I'm going to look at TIM application, case airflow, CPU fans and heatsink flatness.


The first thing you should do is to open task manager and see if the CPU is really idling.


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


pretty sure these pics are newer than the ones i posted b4. dont even know what page i posted them on......



























 Dude!!
Your pictures are like eye candy!!







Thanks for posting, magizine quialty pic's







reps up!!


----------



## ryan w

that is pretty:thumbsups sweat!


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13713345*
> I learned of directron.com and svc.com via some link's to stuff from ehume. Everything I have ordered from those sites has been A+ quality.
> 
> Before I would 100% order from newegg but it's good to check those sites, you can find cables, coolers & fan's cheaper. (and a better selection of fan's IMO)
> 
> - How important is it to remove the back case fan where you exhaust from the Noctua (if running 3 fan setup) If there is an inch or less space there, anyone?


Just got my package from directron. Amazing packaging. Would definitely recommend to all!


----------



## Aleroniponi

Should I get one of these?

Sent from my DX using Tapatalk


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13773836*
> Just got my package from directron. Amazing packaging. Would definitely recommend to all!


Let us know the temp differences, like to see how it does on a 2600k and vs your previous.

Glad it didn't come in pieces?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleroniponi;13773874*
> Should I get one of these?


If you are rebuilding to replace what you call "****" in most of your system spec's, then ya. A new case would help..


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13774079*
> Let us know the temp differences, like to see how it does on a 2600k and vs your previous.
> 
> Glad it didn't come in pieces?


Very glad it didn't come in pieces









I actually don't have the build together yet. If I didn't have to pull the mobo to install the d14, I would test it with the stock heatsink.

If you really want to see a comparison, I will do it though.


----------



## tats

I just upgraded from an H50 and my OC went up 200 mhz, from 1.3 to 1.34v and temps dropped about 8c. So consider me a fan


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13774840*
> Very glad it didn't come in pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't have the build together yet. If I didn't have to pull the mobo to install the d14, I would test it with the stock heatsink.
> 
> If you really want to see a comparison, I will do it though.


No, I didn't know it wasn't together yet. Throw the D14 down


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13773836*
> Just got my package from directron. Amazing packaging. Would definitely recommend to all!


Thats good to know,thx!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tats;13775115*
> I just upgraded from an H50 and my OC went up 200 mhz, from 1.3 to 1.34v and temps dropped about 8c. So consider me a fan


Congrats!!


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleroniponi;13773874*
> Should I get one of these?
> 
> Sent from my DX using Tapatalk


Only if you are planning a new build and doing an high OC.

For your current build, I would say a budget cooler like the 212+ would probably be a better choice.


----------



## dezahp

hey i have a question. i should have done research earlier but just noticed that the heatsink and fan covers the ram slots. i ordered all my parts already and not sure if my ram will fit. i am getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314&Tpk=f3-12800cl9d-8gbrl


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;13775835*
> hey i have a question. i should have done research earlier but just noticed that the heatsink and fan covers the ram slots. i ordered all my parts already and not sure if my ram will fit. i am getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314&Tpk=f3-12800cl9d-8gbrl


For what it's worth, I have very low ram and I had to raise the fan up, but the heatsink itself only covered the first RAM slot.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;13775835*
> hey i have a question. i should have done research earlier but just noticed that the heatsink and fan covers the ram slots. i ordered all my parts already and not sure if my ram will fit. i am getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314&Tpk=f3-12800cl9d-8gbrl


Go here http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=support_compatibility_lists&lng=en
Match your MOBO with those ripjaws....
Here is a picture of a D14 with ripjaws......
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/957861-secrets-d14-ch-1-introduction-solo.html


----------



## dezahp

oh thanks for the link


----------



## TC_Fenua

Hi all









NH-D14 owner here, I just love it :

_Close ups_


_RAM clearance_


_RAM clearance_


_Installed on the motherboard_


_In action_


_After replacing the stock top fan of the case_


_Temperatures of the system_

The last image show the temps recorded while idle ( browsing on the web ) and on load ( playing The Witcher 2 on ultra settings ). The CPU temp is barely moving, I really love that cooler









Cheers !


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleroniponi;13773874*
> Should I get one of these?
> 
> Sent from my DX using Tapatalk


You need a whole new everything - case, RAM, mb, heatsink, etc. Start saving up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13774840*
> Very glad it didn't come in pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't have the build together yet. If I didn't have to pull the mobo to install the d14, I would test it with the stock heatsink.
> 
> If you really want to see a comparison, I will do it though.


Why do you have to pull the mb? Doesn't the HAF X give you enough access? I put my D14 on without removing my mb, and I have a Beta Evo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;13775835*
> hey i have a question. i should have done research earlier but just noticed that the heatsink and fan covers the ram slots. i ordered all my parts already and not sure if my ram will fit. i am getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314&Tpk=f3-12800cl9d-8gbrl


Thanks for the link H969. Here's the pic:










I have other pics of it, too. And Noctua gives us this:


----------



## Recipe7

I hope someone can chime into my situation.

I am currently using a Noctua NH-U12P and now considering going to a D14. However, I am concerned about the fitment on my motherboard since my RAM sticks out a bit with the heatsinks. Check this out:








The U12P heatsink barely passes my RAM.

My question is: Is the height of the D14 heatsink from the base to the first heatsink fin equal to that of the U12P? Is it higher? Lower?

I need to know since this is the deciding factor on whether or not to get this aircooler.


----------



## Recipe7

Looks like I just found the answer to my question here. I am running DDR3 Patriot Viper Series:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34#DDR3_Patriot

Too bad for me. However, this is based on a configuration of push-pull from front to back, but I am planning to orient the D14 push-pull from bottom to top.

Will it fit in this manner?


----------



## ehume

Get rid of those excrescences. Replace them with generic low profile RAM heatsinks. Then buy your D14 or a Silver Arrow.


----------



## Recipe7

I was hoping to avoid that. I don't have a choice I guess, hehe.

D14 and Silver Arrow have the same cooling results?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;13779591*
> I was hoping to avoid that. I don't have a choice I guess, hehe.
> 
> D14 and Silver Arrow have the same cooling results?


Most of the reviews show the SA betters the D14 by less than a degree. For most people, the PWM on the TY-140's in the SA is a decided advantage. But you have a Gigabyte MB, and those allow for Voltage control as well as PWM control of the cpu fan. Check it out and see: enter your BIOS, and under PC health at the bottom you should find a selection on Smartfan mode. You then can choose between Voltage and PWM (don't pick Auto). That makes Noctua heatsinks OK for you.


----------



## Recipe7

Alright, got it ehume, thanks for your input.


----------



## Agavehound

Any suggestions for replacement heatsinks for the Corsair Veng. ram?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agavehound*


Any suggestions for replacement heatsinks for the Corsair Veng. ram?


Three pair here.
Pricey stuff here.
Something here.

And I'm sure there are others.


----------



## bluexselvedge

Wondering if these are a good replacement fans on the noctua nh-d14?

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12pfexhisp.html

i want some black fans to replace the stock ones. was thinking about doing a push/pull setup and leave the middle empty? if not, any recommendations? (my rig is down and im slowly reading this thread on a phone, so sorry if this has been covered)


----------



## EarlZ

PFB1212UHE should do great if you dont mind the noise.


----------



## bluexselvedge

yea, i just read reviews. i really dont mind loud noises, but might have to think it over.

i found this post made by ehume.... now leaning towards Ultra Kaze 3000 (unless the PFB1212UHE's are better)

http://www.overclock.net/10140575-post591.html


----------



## retro41

Hey just wondering if anyone has/is using the included TIM?
I've got AS5 laying around, not kept up with what's the best in a while...


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcandrew;13820209*
> Hey just wondering if anyone has/is using the included TIM?
> I've got AS5 laying around, not kept up with what's the best in a while...


I tried the AS5 and the Noctua NT-H1 and found the NT-H1 to be easer and maybe .5-1c cooler on my sig rig, but YMMV
Also with the NT-H1 you do not have to wait like 200 + hours to get the full effect.
All in all the NT-H1 is very good tim:teaching:
EDIT: Just use a rice grain size dab of the NT-H1 in the center of your CPU and screw down the D-14.


----------



## brolly

just got my noctua today, with my completely new setup, 2500k at stock setting atm, 47° (celsius) at 100% load, is that good or bad? (i think I applied a bit too little TIM but didn't have any rubbing alcohol at home so i didn't reapply it)


----------



## Nemesis158

that temp is great


----------



## TC_Fenua

New picture of my NH-D14.


I really love it


----------



## W4rlock

yeah XD me too, its a lovely monster XD. i can barelly w8 for my next pay day XD mauahahhahaha


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13838752*
> New picture of my NH-D14.
> 
> 
> I really love it


If you push that center 140mm fan down to the bottom you could get a little extra pull of air across your RAM and maybe some push across the Mosfets on your MOBO


----------



## TC_Fenua

I'll try that, thanks H969


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13838752*
> New picture of my NH-D14.
> 
> 
> I really love it


Nice rig!, by the way:thumb:
Very nice picture


----------



## NoobHacker

Hi all i am new to here, finally read all threads
I don't have a NH D14, but going to get it soon
I am thinking to sell the stock fan because they are very expensive and i really dont care about noise... So the fan just a waste for me
I'm from malaysia, the CM fan is RM20 each selling here and the noctua fan is selling at RM60++








I am going to replace with this one 
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4355
Once i sell the 140mm fan i can buy three...lol
they are really 90CFM
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12351
the moderator comfirmed they are 90 cfm and they are silent, some people says the blade numbers and design is the key of high perfomance with silent noise

I've see this review too
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=4
The writer says V6 can beat Silver arrow because it's high speed fan, the 90CFM cooler master fan.
If i put this on the NH D14 will it get incredible perfomance









I can't find any silver arrow in my location and i don't like its design though.
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Nice rig!, by the way








Very nice picture










Thank you


----------



## dkreventon

can the 2 fans (nf p12 and nf p14) connected into the Y cable be silenced using a fan controller or do I have to connect each one individually?

in the manual it is written not to use the included resistors for silencing the fans but I don't know about a fan controller


----------



## GT-CA

Count me in.


----------



## Kreeker

Hey guys I just built my rig last night. Unfortunately, I realized that the I installed the heatsink backwards, and I'm getting high idle temperatures.


















Is this the reason for my high cpu temperatures?

Also, what program can I use to control my fan speeds? I noticed that EVERY fan, including the d14, I connected to my mobo was 3 pin as opposed to 4 pin.... does this mean I cannot control the fan speeds? If so, why in god's name are the fan speeds so low...................


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13876992*
> Hey guys I just built my rig last night. Unfortunately, I realized that the I installed the heatsink backwards, and I'm getting high idle temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the reason for my high cpu temperatures?
> 
> Also, what program can I use to control my fan speeds? I noticed that EVERY fan, including the d14, I connected to my mobo was 3 pin as opposed to 4 pin.... does this mean I cannot control the fan speeds? If so, why in god's name are the fan speeds so low...................


Fan controller or manually do it in the bios.


----------



## rob3342421

add me


----------



## Crest

My NH-D14 with this new build will be here friday. So Excited to see how it performs silently.


----------



## LookN4Me707

Terrible cell phone pic but there it is before I put it in the case. I'll take better pics when my girl gets back with the camera. Add me to the list of D14 lovers. Man even with it on backwards it was out cooling my old cooler. The fans are no longer blowing the wrong way but I want to try it that way when my other 200mm fan comes in. want to see if the top front exhaust fan does more cooling that way.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13876992*
> Also, what program can I use to control my fan speeds? I noticed that EVERY fan, including the d14, I connected to my mobo was 3 pin as opposed to 4 pin.... does this mean I cannot control the fan speeds? If so, why in god's name are the fan speeds so low...................


You seem to have a Gigabyte board. I should tell you to RTFM, but I'll give you the short version:

Boot into BIOS.
Open your PC Health page.
Toward the bottom there are SmartFan settings.
Set the CPU Smart Fan Control to Enabled.
Set the CPU Smart Fan Mode to Voltage (not Auto).
F10 to save and boot.

In Windows, open ET6 (EasyTune 6)
Go to the next to last tab - SmartFan
Choose either Auto or Advanced
either will control your cpu fanspeed.

Just remember to put both fans on the excellent Y-cable that came with the cooler.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13888069*
> You seem to have a Gigabyte board. I should tell you to RTFM, but I'll give you the short version:
> 
> Boot into BIOS.
> Open your PC Health page.
> Toward the bottom there are SmartFan settings.
> Set the CPU Smart Fan Control to Enabled.
> Set the CPU Smart Fan Mode to Voltage (not Auto).
> F10 to save and boot.
> 
> In Windows, open ET6 (EasyTune 6)
> Go to the next to last tab - SmartFan
> Choose either Auto or Advanced
> either will control your cpu fanspeed.
> 
> Just remember to put both fans on the excellent Y-cable that came with the cooler.


Thanks for the reply. I look this up and find the same solution as you just posted. My post was a little off topic for this thread because the cpu fans are not giving me the issue. My problem are the case fans, which are continuing to operate at very low rpms even under load...


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;13888119*
> Thanks for the reply. I look this up and find the same solution as you just posted. My post was a little off topic for this thread because the cpu fans are not giving me the issue. My problem are the case fans, which are continuing to operate at very low rpms even under load...


If your case fans are hooked to SYS_FAN2 they will always be slow; move them. If your fans are connected to Molex and they are slow, then they are build to rotate slowly; you will need different fans to get a higher speed.


----------



## Alex Zivojinovich

I finally found the time to finish my first build. I'm happy with how it turned out, but I probably should have plugged it in before taking the time to hide the wires. **Crossing fingers!** I wish Lian Li gave you more space (thickness) behind the motherboard, as well as places to fasten zip ties. It would've made things a lot easier. Also, if you look at the backplate, notice how the hole isn't big enough to allow you to add/remove a backplate with the motherboard installed. It's strange that they screwed this up.

I'm the guy who earlier in the thread wasn't sure how tight to make the screws for the backplate. I was pleased to find out that the 2 heatsink screws to have positive stops, so there's no guesswork. I relocated the spring clips on the fans themselves for wire placement, but mounted the fans at the exact height they were out of the box. There's plenty of RAM clearance. I see some people lower them more. Would this be beneficial to cool the motherboard?

I took some of the pics using light from a window, so it's tough to see details in the final images. Any criticisms or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Alex Zivojinovich

Two more...


----------



## ehume

Alex - you can buy stick-on ziptie anchors at your hardware store. They're square, like this:










Also, could you please post your first two pics here?

Thanks. They're great shots.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Nice pics and build Alex


----------



## rob3342421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crest*


My NH-D14 with this new build will be here friday. So Excited to see how it performs silently.


The answer is very very well







haha like 35+ idle and 59 load for me on a i7 950


----------



## Desert Rat

I just got NH-D14 for my new 2600k folding/WHS server and I have to admit that this is a very nice product. Is keeping my temps in the mid 70's @ 1.33v (4.6ghz) in a very hot room while folding. I tried the Intel stock cooler and a H50 and couldn't overclock at all due to temps will go past 80c. Its expensive for an air cooler but worth every penny. Im going to pull it out and reinstall it due to one of my cores is 8c higher than the rest but so far I love it.


----------



## Crest

I can orientate the cooler to blow up right? Just curious. I will have a build with 2x MSI 580 Lighting Xtremes and wondered if blowingup through the 230mm fan on my HAF would do better than blowing to the back 140mm fan. Since I would think the D14 would have a big part in the flow in the air of the case.


----------



## douglatins

Anyone with a HAF manage to install/remove it without removing mobo?


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins;13896191*
> Anyone with a HAF manage to install/remove it without removing mobo?


My HAF X has a hole in the back of the other side to where I get access to the back of the CPU so if it's an X then no need to remove mobo.


----------



## pepejovi

Haf 912 plus has a hole in the back of the mobo tray as well


----------



## dkreventon

no way in haf 922 with a msi p55-gd65 motherboard


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Zivojinovich;13889507*
> I finally found the time to finish my first build. I'm happy with how it turned out, but I probably should have plugged it in before taking the time to hide the wires. **Crossing fingers!** I wish Lian Li gave you more space (thickness) behind the motherboard, as well as places to fasten zip ties. It would've made things a lot easier. Also, if you look at the backplate, notice how the hole isn't big enough to allow you to add/remove a backplate with the motherboard installed. It's strange that they screwed this up.
> 
> I'm the guy who earlier in the thread wasn't sure how tight to make the screws for the backplate. I was pleased to find out that the 2 heatsink screws to have positive stops, so there's no guesswork. I relocated the spring clips on the fans themselves for wire placement, but mounted the fans at the exact height they were out of the box. There's plenty of RAM clearance. I see some people lower them more. Would this be beneficial to cool the motherboard?
> 
> I took some of the pics using light from a window, so it's tough to see details in the final images. Any criticisms or suggestions would be appreciated!


Great pictures!!!








Thanks for sharing your rig
Edit: What do you have 5 Noctua Fans, in that rig?


----------



## Alex Zivojinovich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Alex - you can buy stick-on ziptie anchors at your hardware store. They're square, like this:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal.../WM-UVB_01.jpg

Also, could you please post your first two pics here?


Great tip, thank you! Those would definitely make life easier. I'd be glad to upload those pictures. I have some more if you think that would be helpful. In total I took 263 pictures of my build from start to finish with my obsolete point and shoot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Thanks. They're great shots.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua*

Nice pics and build Alex



Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*

Great pictures!!!
Thanks for sharing your rig
Edit: What do you have 5 Noctua Fans, in that rig?


Thanks guys! I haven't commented on anyone's pics, but they're definitely awesome!

H969, I went with all Noctua. Three NF-P12 120mm in the case. Before I bought everything, I think it was Gentle Typhoons that I was also considering. There is some serious price gouging going on due to the popularity, I guess. They're not even pre-sleeved. I got a much better deal on the Noctuas. Besides, I like everything I've read about the company and their customer support. Some people don't like the look, but it's grown on me.

I have space for a 140mm top fan. How would I know if I need it, or is that overkill?

I love the look of the Noctua without fans attached, though...


----------



## douglatins

Noctua fans are overrated, the best is the TY-140 regarding CFM and noise. For case i would go for it easely


----------



## trainman

Hey guys, Long time follower, first-time poster here.

My question is, on the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Rev 2.0) motherboard, how far over the ram slots does the heatsink and the heatsink+fan go (eg. over the 1st slot, 2nd slot, etc)? And is it compatible with this Patriot Viper RAM:

http://www.patriotmemory.com/product...&id=763&type=1

Can I raise the fan a bit to accomodate this ram (I only have 1 set, which is in the white slots further away from the CPU) or will the actual heatsink itself touch the ram heatspreaders? I would like to order this cooler soon, since its on sale for $75 at NewEgg and Amazon (Will probably go Amazon, since they don't have a restocking fee in case I need to return this heatsink) Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Alex Zivojinovich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkreventon*


no way in haf 922 with a msi p55-gd65 motherboard


The hole in the back doesn't line up on that motherboard, either. I thought it was just a Lian Li screw-up.


----------



## Alex Zivojinovich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *douglatins*


Noctua fans are overrated, the best is the TY-140 regarding CFM and noise. For case i would go for it easely


If you're on the bleeding edge, I guess there are better choices. I paid less than $18 shipped a piece for mine. Not bad when you consider the quality and warranty.

TY-140s are nice, but I'd like everything to match. If I choose that as a top fan, then I'd have to replace ALL the fans!


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trainman*


Hey guys, Long time follower, first-time poster here.

My question is, on the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Rev 2.0) motherboard, how far over the ram slots does the heatsink and the heatsink+fan go (eg. over the 1st slot, 2nd slot, etc)? And is it compatible with this Patriot Viper RAM:

http://www.patriotmemory.com/product...&id=763&type=1

Can I raise the fan a bit to accomodate this ram (I only have 1 set, which is in the white slots further away from the CPU) or will the actual heatsink itself touch the ram heatspreaders? I would like to order this cooler soon, since its on sale for $75 at NewEgg and Amazon (Will probably go Amazon, since they don't have a restocking fee in case I need to return this heatsink) Any help would be appreciated!










I have the same problem as you bud.

Check it out here: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...s_id=34&lng=en

I'm waiting for the performance and review of the H100. If it's up to par or bogied compared to the D14, I'll be switching to a low-profile corsair to accommodate the D14.

Do you have the Viper Series or Viper Series II?


----------



## myrandomspaces




----------



## trainman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Recipe7*


I have the same problem as you bud.

Check it out here: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...s_id=34&lng=en

I'm waiting for the performance and review of the H100. If it's up to par or bogied compared to the D14, I'll be switching to a low-profile corsair to accommodate the D14.

Do you have the Viper Series or Viper Series II?


That really sucks. Well I am glad you answered, since I was literally a few minutes away from ordering.







I have the original Viper Series. It does say that its not compatible on Noctua's site, but check this out (pics about halfway down):

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...php?p=16587113

The only thing is that the board for that is an Asus P6X58D-E, but it shouldnt really make a difference. But if you look at this picture:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/p1030583z.jpg/

you can see the RAM heatspreaders even seem to be able to clear the metal fins of the D14. But look at the edges of the 120mm fan on the right. It looks like the only thing might touch the heatspreaders of this RAM. I think this guy just raised the fan a little, and got it to work, which Noctua probably didn't do in their compatibility tests. So there is still hope!


----------



## Recipe7

Good find man, +rep.

Looks like I can keep my blue scheme going!


----------



## Recipe7

trainman, if you do decide to purchase, please post pics up on this thread. I would like to see the clearance on a UD3R =D


----------



## trainman

Will do, about to order, can't wait for this to get here. Also, what kind of temps would I expect to get with a Core i7-930 at both stock speeds and OC'd to about 4ghz with this cooler? My ambient room temp peaks at 30-31C in the summer (I live in Arizona).


----------



## Recipe7

For stock, your idle probably around 30+. Load would be 45-50
For OC, idle at 36+, Load 70-73.

That is based on your summer days, and probably may be higher based on your voltage

I'm running the lower class U12P, and my 4.1 idles around 40, and load 80-83. Those are on a hot California day.


----------



## midway22

here in mine sitting in an A05nb with a 580gtx


----------



## claudio7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midway22;13906985*
> here in mine sitting in an A05nb with a 580gtx


I really love your configuration, I follow this case for long time, and I want to build a system with pretty the same components, can you tell please your temps, I am worried because this case doesn't have a top cooling system and the video card can become hot. And one more thing, I want the same Noctua D14, so RAM clearance is good? Because I want to fill all slots.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest;13893310*
> I can orientate the cooler to blow up right? Just curious. I will have a build with 2x MSI 580 Lighting Xtremes and wondered if blowingup through the 230mm fan on my HAF would do better than blowing to the back 140mm fan. Since I would think the D14 would have a big part in the flow in the air of the case.


Can I? I'd like to point it up if possible. Since the 230mm on top would pull more air out of the case versus pointing to a single 140.


----------



## retro41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest;13907362*
> Can I? I'd like to point it up if possible. Since the 230mm on top would pull more air out of the case versus pointing to a single 140.


Yeah just switch the mounting clips the alternative way


----------



## TheDude100




----------



## douglatins

Dudes i got an archon now, gotta say, it indeed is better than the D14, i mean same performance with one quieter fan!


----------



## Alex Zivojinovich

...deleted


----------



## EarlZ

You should post that on the other thread and not here.


----------



## Alex Zivojinovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;13924891*
> You should post that on the other thread and not here.


deleted & moved...Part of it related to Noctua NH-D14 temps, so that's why I put it here initially. Thanks for your help.


----------



## midway22

Ram clears just fine, im only at 4ghz but its winter in my part of the world and temps at 100% load are like at 45 degrees max over all 4 cores


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;13924891*
> You should post that on the other thread and not here.


Actually im comparing it to my old D14 setup, so its relevant man


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midway22;13925334*
> Ram clears just fine, im only at 4ghz but its winter in my part of the world and temps at 100% load are like at 45 degrees max over all 4 cores


What kind of Vcore are you using? From what I've seen the 2600k considers 4GHz to be its front porch.


----------



## brolly

Hello guys, I heard you can't get the maximum fan speed if you use the 3Pin @the 4 pin cpu connector, Is that true and should I buy a 3pin to molex adapter?


----------



## Agenesis

Hey guys this is the probably the best place to ask:

Can you ship something in its retail packaging? (legal?) Or to be more specific, ship the D14 in its original box, since every D14 owner should realize that the box is built like a tank and is padded on all sides.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brolly;13950478*
> Hello guys, I heard you can't get the maximum fan speed if you use the 3Pin @the 4 pin cpu connector, Is that true and should I buy a 3pin to molex adapter?


There is nothing on that 4 pin connector that would limit the speed of the D14 since its all adjusted by voltage, and the last time I checked both fans combined uses around .30amps so that shouldn't be an issue for any motherboard. I share a single fan hander with the included adapter.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brolly;13950478*
> Hello guys, I heard you can't get the maximum fan speed if you use the 3Pin @the 4 pin cpu connector, Is that true and should I buy a 3pin to molex adapter?


The 4-pin header is designed to be compatible with 3-pin plugs. No difference in speed. Molex can get slightly higher speeds because the mobo modulates speeds electronically, so the resultant Voltage is not quite 12v.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brolly;13950478*
> Hello guys, I heard you can't get the maximum fan speed if you use the 3Pin @the 4 pin cpu connector, Is that true and should I buy a 3pin to molex adapter?


Agenises is correct the NF-P14 runs at 1200rpm & the NF-P12 runs at 1300rpm. I wondered the same thing on my last build so i compared reported fan rpm's using CPUID hardware monitor. To do so you just swap the 2 and 3 pin connectors on the y splitter back and forth between the 140mm and 120mm 3 pin fan power cables and check reported rpm's for each. This works because "while the black and red power cables lead to both fan connectors, the yellow cable transmitting the speed signal only leads to one of the two fan connectors. This is necessary because mainboards are unable to process more than one speed signal on a single fan header"(Noctua website). I get about 1220rpms on the 140mm and 1350rpms on the 120mm.


----------



## 996gt2

NH-D14 in my Lian Li PC-A05:

S-Flex G rear intake soon to be replaced with a GT-2150


















The index card between the rear intake and the heatsink is to direct airflow a bit:


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

I'm really disappointed with my D14. I see so many other people, with the same CPU and sometimes even the same mobo, getting so much better temps than me, and I can't figure out why. I have my i7 950 running at STOCK CLOCKS, with the lowest V Core I could get stable. (around 1.075) And I still get 60C full load. I'm curious, how in the hell do I hear people with the same CPU, overclocked to 4GHz, not breaking 70C. I have the heatsink seated properly, right amount of TIM, double checked everything I can think of. I DO NOT KNOW why my CPU is running so hot. I know that no 2 chips are alike, but I can't imagine the temperature difference being that much. Anyone willing to help me out?


----------



## shaolin95

What exactly do you mean by "right amount of TIM" ? What TIM is it and how did you apply it? What is your room temp? Too many variables come into play.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13984797*
> I'm really disappointed with my D14. I see so many other people, with the same CPU and sometimes even the same mobo, getting so much better temps than me, and I can't figure out why. I have my i7 950 running at STOCK CLOCKS, with the lowest V Core I could get stable. (around 1.075) And I still get 60C full load. I'm curious, how in the hell do I hear people with the same CPU, overclocked to 4GHz, not breaking 70C. I have the heatsink seated properly, right amount of TIM, double checked everything I can think of. I DO NOT KNOW why my CPU is running so hot. I know that no 2 chips are alike, but I can't imagine the temperature difference being that much. Anyone willing to help me out?


Have you tried remounting? Do you have another heatsink to compare to? How hot are the ambient temps in your house?


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;13984829*
> Have you tried remounting? Do you have another heatsink to compare to? How hot are the ambient temps in your house?


I have remounted several times. Ambient is 23C.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13984852*
> I have remounted several times. Ambient is 23C.


What temps did you get with your last heatsink?

Check the base on your D14. If it's really concave or convex, that could be the issue.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;13984865*
> What temps did you get with your last heatsink?
> 
> Check the base on your D14. If it's really concave or convex, that could be the issue.


The only other heatsink I have is the stock heatsink that came with the cpu, never used haha. Still has the paste on it untouched.

EDIT: I did have a Hyper 212+ which also ran hot, Noctua obviously better but you get the point. Perhaps I should lap my cpu?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13984888*
> The only other heatsink I have is the stock heatsink that came with the cpu, never used haha. Still has the paste on it untouched.
> 
> EDIT: I did have a Hyper 212+ which also ran hot, Noctua obviously better but you get the point. Perhaps I should lap my cpu?


If there is an 7-10C difference between the Hyper 212+ and the NH-D14, then you can probably eliminate the heatsink as the source of the issue. If the 212+ and D14 are performing similarly, then the issue is probably with your D14.

Check the top of your CPU's IHS and see if it's flat.

Also, how is the airflow in your case? Do you have good intake/exhaust fans?


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;13984935*
> If there is an 7-10C difference between the Hyper 212+ and the NH-D14, then you can probably eliminate the heatsink as the source of the issue.
> 
> Check the top of your CPU's IHS and see if it's flat.
> 
> Also, how is the airflow in your case? Do you have good intake/exhaust fans?


Pretty sufficient.

1 x 140mm in front (intake)
2 x 120mm on side (intake)
2 x 200mm on top (exhaust)
1 x 120mm on roar (exhaust)


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13984948*
> Pretty sufficient.
> 
> 1 x 140mm in front (intake)
> 2 x 120mm on side (intake)
> 2 x 200mm on top (exhaust)
> 1 x 120mm on roar (exhaust)


I'd compare the 212+ to the D14 then. If you see a noticeable difference in temps at 100% load, then your D14 is working fine. In that case I would check the CPU's IHS to make sure that it's flat.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;13984956*
> I'd compare the 212+ to the D14 then. If you see a noticeable difference in temps at 100% load, then your D14 is working fine. In that case I would check the CPU's IHS to make sure that it's flat.


I don't have the 212 with me anymore which is why I didn't post exact temperatures from it. But from the information I've given, you guys think the CPU isn't flat?


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;13984826*
> What exactly do you mean by "right amount of TIM" ? What TIM is it and how did you apply it? What is your room temp? Too many variables come into play.


Uncooked rice size amount in middle of cpu, put heatsink down flat, turn screws half turn then switch to other, repeat until tight. It's the Noctua TIM. 23C ambient.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13984975*
> I don't have the 212 with me anymore which is why I didn't post exact temperatures from it. But from the information I've given, you guys think the CPU isn't flat?


Without knowing how another heatsink performs in your setup, it's hard to say. You stated that you've remounted the D14 and have good case airflow. So we can eliminate those factors right off the bat.

I would remove the D14 and install another heatsink (even the stock one) and test your temps at 100% load.

Only then can you tell if the issue is with your D14. If the stock heatsink does considerably worse (say, 15C hotter at full load), then you can be relatively sure the problem is not with your D14. If the stock heatsink gives you similar temps, then the problem is either with your D14 or with your CPU's IHS.


----------



## trainman

So I got my NH-D14 today. And it is perfectly compatible with my RAM (Patriot Viper DDR3), despite the compatibility list on Noctua's site saying otherwise. Here are a few pics to show the clearance of the heatsink over the heatspreaders on the RAM:










The metal fins of the heatsink only go over the first DIMM slot on a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R motherboard. Also, between the 1st picture and the 2nd & 3rd picture, I moved the fan down by one set of fins to clear my case's side panel fan.



















I had to move the fan up a little higher than it came as, but its still not too bad, and it clears the side panel fan on my case (HAF 932). The heatsink, however clears the RAM heatspreaders by quite a bit, so anyone else (Recipe7) who has the original Patriot Viper RAM should be fine with this heatsink.

My temps seem a bit high though compared to what Recipe7 said it should be around. With an ambient currently around 29c, my idle is ~40c, while it was around 50c with the stock intel heatsink, and at full load (prime95 large FFTs) I get 63c with the Noctua, while I used to get around 89c with the stock cooler. Are these temps a bit high? I think I might not have done a good job with the thermal paste application, but I don't want to go through the hassle of taking off the heatsink and re-attaching it. Maybe I will reseat with a better thermal paste application when I decide to overclock, but until then, I think I will leave this as it is, since it looks fine.


----------



## Janl




----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janl;13986298*
> Hello SHAOLIN95 you can ad me to this club also, have just got my Nuctua and temp dropped from 68 °C to 58 °C on a i7 950 OC to 3600 MHz, "old" cooler was a Corsair H70, so better and more silent.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/img2125vc.jpg/


----------



## Janl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13986318*


Why all this mad smileys, if i do something wrong then tell me


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainman;13985507*
> So I got my NH-D14 today. And it is perfectly compatible with my RAM (Patriot Viper DDR3), despite the compatibility list on Noctua's site saying otherwise. Here are a few pics to show the clearance of the heatsink over the heatspreaders on the RAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal fins of the heatsink only go over the first DIMM slot on a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R motherboard. Also, between the 1st picture and the 2nd & 3rd picture, I moved the fan down by one set of fins to clear my case's side panel fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to move the fan up a little higher than it came as, but its still not too bad, and it clears the side panel fan on my case (HAF 932). The heatsink, however clears the RAM heatspreaders by quite a bit, so anyone else (Recipe7) who has the original Patriot Viper RAM should be fine with this heatsink.
> 
> My temps seem a bit high though compared to what Recipe7 said it should be around. With an ambient currently around 29c, my idle is ~40c, while it was around 50c with the stock intel heatsink, and at full load (prime95 large FFTs) I get 63c with the Noctua, while I used to get around 89c with the stock cooler. Are these temps a bit high? I think I might not have done a good job with the thermal paste application, but I don't want to go through the hassle of taking off the heatsink and re-attaching it. Maybe I will reseat with a better thermal paste application when I decide to overclock, but until then, I think I will leave this as it is, since it looks fine.


I'm at work and I don't have access to my bookmarks. But please re-post these in my RAM clearance thread.

With an ambient of 29c you have wonderful temps on load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13984797*
> I'm really disappointed with my D14. I see so many other people, with the same CPU and sometimes even the same mobo, getting so much better temps than me, and I can't figure out why. I have my i7 950 running at STOCK CLOCKS, with the lowest V Core I could get stable. (around 1.075) And I still get 60C full load. I'm curious, how in the hell do I hear people with the same CPU, overclocked to 4GHz, not breaking 70C. I have the heatsink seated properly, right amount of TIM, double checked everything I can think of. I DO NOT KNOW why my CPU is running so hot. I know that no 2 chips are alike, but I can't imagine the temperature difference being that much. Anyone willing to help me out?


With an abient of 23c and a Vcore of 1.075v doing stock clocks, your temp looks high. You used the correct technique to apply it. The only thing left is airflow. So try this: run a load test with the side panel off. If the temps remain high, contact Noctua tech support. You may have a bad heatsink, but only testing will tell.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13984948*
> Pretty sufficient.
> 
> 1 x 140mm in front (intake)
> 2 x 120mm on side (intake)
> 2 x 200mm on top (exhaust)
> 1 x 120mm on roar (exhaust)


On my case the CM Storm Scout, I can only mount 1 side fan as the D14 is in the way for the top fan placement...But what point I am trying to make is the fan I am using is CM R4 and any RPM over 1200 and it takes the cooling away from the D14, so try lowering the RPM's on those side fan's or stop them altogether and test for the best air flow in your case.
Two side fan's blowing against the fan's on the D14 could be having a negative affect.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;13984392*
> NH-D14 in my Lian Li PC-A05:
> 
> S-Flex G rear intake soon to be replaced with a GT-2150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The index card between the rear intake and the heatsink is to direct airflow a bit:


Very nice pictures!!
I like that index card deal, did you do any testing with it like that?
Did you put the cards top and bottom?


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Janl*


Why all this mad smileys, if i do something wrong then tell me


No you're fine lol, I have the same CPU and am hitting 60C on stock speeds, just upset.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


On my case the CM Storm Scout, I can only mount 1 side fan as the D14 is in the way for the top fan placement...But what point I am trying to make is the fan I am using is CM R4 and any RPM over 1200 and it takes the cooling away from the D14, so try lowering the RPM's on those side fan's or stop them altogether and test for the best air flow in your case.
Two side fan's blowing against the fan's on the D14 could be having a negative affect.










Well the side fans on the Phantom are different, they blow air more in the HDD area, not right on the cpu.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13989469*
> Very nice pictures!!
> I like that index card deal, did you do any testing with it like that?
> Did you put the cards top and bottom?


Are you suggesting he is dealing from the bottom of the deck?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13989469*
> Very nice pictures!!
> I like that index card deal, did you do any testing with it like that?
> Did you put the cards top and bottom?


I only put one index card on the side. It isn't meant to do a lot, just prevents air from going into the space between the heatsink and side panel (where it would do nothing for cooling).


----------



## turbonerds

they have this heatstink on sale at canadacomputers for 74$, gonna go pick it up tomorrow, but atm my 212 + loads at about 77-81c how much will the D14 drop it by? don't wanna spend almost a hundred just for 3-4c drop...


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbonerds;13995573*
> they have this heatstink on sale at canadacomputers for 74$, gonna go pick it up tomorrow, but atm my 212 + loads at about 77-81c how much will the D14 drop it by? don't wanna spend almost a hundred just for 3-4c drop...


If your case has good airflow, etc, you should see an 8-10C drop by switching to the D14. I did the same upgrade from 212+ to D14 and I saw such results.


----------



## turbonerds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;13995817*
> If your case has good airflow, etc, you should see an 8-10C drop by switching to the D14. I did the same upgrade from 212+ to D14 and I saw such results.


Well considering i have the HAF922 it's pretty good airflow? getting the D14, would free some of my fans too. ( 2X BladeMasters, i can use these as top intake ). Well if it drops by 10-8c i might get it then, would give me more ahead room for 3.6ghz push


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbonerds;13995951*
> Well considering i have the HAF922 it's pretty good airflow? getting the D14, would free some of my fans too. ( 2X BladeMasters, i can use these as top intake ). Well if it drops by 10-8c i might get it then, would give me more ahead room for 3.6ghz push


I'd say it's not a bad investment. The D14 is tied with the TR Silver Arrow as the best air cooler out there, and both perform better than entry-level water cooling solutions like the Corsair H70. Noctua will send you free fan brackets and mounting clips for new sockets if they come out.

The only real "upgrade" from a D14 is a water cooling setup with a 2x120mm radiator.


----------



## Janl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13993137*
> No you're fine lol, I have the same CPU and am hitting 60C on stock speeds, just upset.
> 
> Well the side fans on the Phantom are different, they blow air more in the HDD area, not right on the cpu.


Ok, I was afraid that i had done something wrong, I had also high temp. on stock speed, there CPU volt was in auto (1,24) so i changed CPU volt to 1,16 and cpu speed to 150 Mhz, so now it run 3600 Mhz stable.


----------



## vjun

hi guys...
this is my Noctua D14 inside my Tempest Evo.
Standard fan positions and flow, two front intake, two top and one rear for out.
Currently running daily oc with max speed @4.6Ghz 1.32V with 70 C full load, 32 C idle. Dunno if I have to turn off the side fan or not for better airflow. Any ideas?









Btw, I'm currently using MX-3 for paste from initial mounting since i have some left from before, but is the NH-1 better?

thanks


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Are you suggesting he is dealing from the bottom of the deck?










 I am I am, and I bet he say's that he is not!!


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trainman*


So I got my NH-D14 today. And it is perfectly compatible with my RAM (Patriot Viper DDR3), despite the compatibility list on Noctua's site saying otherwise. Here are a few pics to show the clearance of the heatsink over the heatspreaders on the RAM:

*image removed to conserve space*

The metal fins of the heatsink only go over the first DIMM slot on a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R motherboard. Also, between the 1st picture and the 2nd & 3rd picture, I moved the fan down by one set of fins to clear my case's side panel fan.

*image removed to conserve space*

*image removed to conserve space*

I had to move the fan up a little higher than it came as, but its still not too bad, and it clears the side panel fan on my case (HAF 932). The heatsink, however clears the RAM heatspreaders by quite a bit, so anyone else (Recipe7) who has the original Patriot Viper RAM should be fine with this heatsink.

My temps seem a bit high though compared to what Recipe7 said it should be around. With an ambient currently around 29c, my idle is ~40c, while it was around 50c with the stock intel heatsink, and at full load (prime95 large FFTs) I get 63c with the Noctua, while I used to get around 89c with the stock cooler. Are these temps a bit high? I think I might not have done a good job with the thermal paste application, but I don't want to go through the hassle of taking off the heatsink and re-attaching it. Maybe I will reseat with a better thermal paste application when I decide to overclock, but until then, I think I will leave this as it is, since it looks fine.


Thanks for the update TM!

Definitely will be looking into the D14 now, especially since I won't have to shelf more money for new RAM.

Although your 40* idle may be high, it's the load temp which counts. 63* on load with 29 ambient temp is really nice. A 4.0 OC should bring you around 75-78 on load, really nice considering the ambient temp too.

If you were overclocked... I'd consider clicking into Amazon and ordering one right now. I'd be a fool not to.

Also, what TIM did you use? The one which came in the box I presume?


----------



## trainman

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Recipe7*   Thanks for the update TM!

Definitely will be looking into the D14 now, especially since I won't have to shelf more money for new RAM.

Although your 40* idle may be high, it's the load temp which counts. 63* on load with 29 ambient temp is really nice. A 4.0 OC should bring you around 75-78 on load, really nice considering the ambient temp too.

If you were overclocked... I'd consider clicking into Amazon and ordering one right now. I'd be a fool not to.

Also, what TIM did you use? The one which came in the box I presume?  
Yeah, I used the paste that came with it, since I read that it performs pretty closely to MX-2, so I felt I didn't need to get seperate TIM. And that is just at stock speeds, I'll look into overclocking when I get more time.

Also, the cooler went beck up to $90 for a bit after I ordered, but its Out of stock at both Amazon and Newegg, but you can get it through the other resellers that sell on Amazon's website. Anyways, this looks pretty interesting:

  
 NH-D14 v2.0?


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trainman*


Yeah, I used the paste that came with it, since I read that it performs pretty closely to MX-2, so I felt I didn't need to get seperate TIM. And that is just at stock speeds, I'll look into overclocking when I get more time.

Also, the cooler went beck up to $90 for a bit after I ordered, but its Out of stock at both Amazon and Newegg, but you can get it through the other resellers that sell on Amazon's website. Anyways, this looks pretty interesting


NT-H1 is great TIMM, Yeah they appear to be sold out all over the place right now. I think I've refered so many ppl to the ones on svc.com they are now sold out too!

Still available at Directron.com for $69.99


----------



## magna224

I have a question and would like an answer if any of you know.

Would the D14 clear ripjaws on an asrock p67 extreme4?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


I have a question and would like an answer if any of you know.

Would the D14 clear ripjaws on an asrock p67 extreme4?












Yes.


----------



## magna224

Sweet! I have the ripjaws when it was $55 for the 8Gb 1600mhz kit and I wanted to make sure that if I got the D14 it would clear it.


----------



## M3thodAngel

Could i be in this elite club to ^_^ 









And for the Ripjaw questions it fits just fine!


----------



## Flying Donkey

Should i get this over a water cooling loop? (RX240)
Also, if I doe get this, will using duct tape on it hinder performance?


----------



## eosgreen

will this fit in a HAF 912 and clear my ripjaw ram in a p8p67 PRO or deluxe?

also how much cooler will this be then my Hyper212


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey;14044720*
> Should i get this over a water cooling loop? (RX240)
> Also, if I doe get this, will using duct tape on it hinder performance?


Duct tape will impede the performance. It appears that extra cooling is had when air blows out the sides from a push fan, and more air comes in the sides in front of a pull fan. Closing up the sides means warmer temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen;14044877*
> will this fit in a HAF 912 and clear my ripjaw ram in a p8p67 PRO or deluxe?


Yes.


----------



## MegaMind

Guys, can u help me?







The foll is my rig,

i5-2500k
Asus P8Z68-V
Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM(on the way)
GTX 560TI(on the way)
Asus Xonar DX
Nzxt Gamma case.

My doubt is that,
1. Will i be able to use the first PCIe x1 slot for my Xonar DX without any issues?
The 2nd PCIe x1 slot will be covered by the GPU.

2. Will it fit in the nzxt gamma case?
On seeing

  
 *this*  



 
 video, i believe D14 fits. I will be happy to hear it from you guys.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Flying Donkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Duct tape will impede the performance. It appears that extra cooling is had when air blows out the sides from a push fan, and more air comes in the sides in front of a pull fan. Closing up the sides means warmer temps.


What if i use duct tape (a very small strip) to attach another fan?


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainman;14040290*
> Yeah, I used the paste that came with it, since I read that it performs pretty closely to MX-2, so I felt I didn't need to get seperate TIM. And that is just at stock speeds, I'll look into overclocking when I get more time.
> 
> Also, the cooler went beck up to $90 for a bit after I ordered, but its Out of stock at both Amazon and Newegg, but you can get it through the other resellers that sell on Amazon's website. Anyways, this looks pretty interesting:
> 
> NH-D14 v2.0?


Thanks for the Video!!
I like that Focused Flow fan design!! +reps


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey;14055800*
> What if i use duct tape (a very small strip) to attach another fan?


A third fan? Don't waste your time. SVC sells these (25mm Megahalems clips) for $4 including shipping, and these (25mm Megahalems clips) also for $4 including shipping.

These clips hold fans perfectly on the D14. I use them all the time. Also, if you write to Noctua and send them a copy of your invoice they will send you a set of pegs and clips for a third set of fans for free


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Here is my pic!


----------



## DEEBS808

you can add me to this club.Here is mine still in the box waiting for other parts for my build.When I first got it I was surprised how big they are.Here is one picture compared to my Astro A40's


----------



## TC_Fenua




----------



## REDZEP

Hi all

Thanks for this amazing resource! I just bought an NH D14 off ebay, but it's missing the Y splitter. Can anybody point me to a replacement or equivalent?

I have a gigabyte PA67 UD4 B3 Mobo... would like fans to be speed controllable that means 4 pin PCU fan header right?

MANY thanks in advance!!


----------



## ehume

Your Y-cables can be 4-wire PWM-ready. In fact, the one I recommend is just that, and is of high quality (mine did 400+ fan changes) - $3 with free shipping.

But the Noctua fans can be controlled only by varying Voltage. But you are in luck: you bought a Gigabyte board. Go into your BIOS. On the first screen, pick PC Health. In PC Health you have settings for Smart Fan: on to set it to Auto, one to set it to Voltage (not Auto, not PWM). This will allow you to control Noctua fans.


----------



## REDZEP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Your Y-cables can be 4-wire PWM-ready. In fact, the one I recommend is just that, and is of high quality (mine did 400+ fan changes) - $3 with free shipping.

But the Noctua fans can be controlled only by varying Voltage. But you are in luck: you bought a Gigabyte board. Go into your BIOS. On the first screen, pick PC Health. In PC Health you have settings for Smart Fan: on to set it to Auto, one to set it to Voltage (not Auto, not PWM). This will allow you to control Noctua fans.


EHUME you are the bombdiggity thanks for the quick help and suggestions. Was only a little confused by your last sentence. I will order what you suggested! I do see two settings in Bios for Smart Fan:

CPU Smart Fan Control
CPU Smart Fan Mode

how should I set those for optimal Noctua fan control?

also, FYI, I'll be overclocking, and I'm running OS X as a hackintosh.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *REDZEP*


EHUME you are the bombdiggity thanks for the quick help and suggestions. Was only a little confused by your last sentence. I will order what you suggested! I do see two settings in Bios for Smart Fan:

CPU Smart Fan Control
CPU Smart Fan Mode

how should I set those for optimal Noctua fan control?

also, FYI, I'll be overclocking, and I'm running OS X as a hackintosh.


CPU Smart Fan Control = Enabled
CPU Smart Fan Mode = Voltage


----------



## REDZEP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14105574*
> cpu smart fan control = enabled
> cpu smart fan mode = voltage


many thanks!!


----------



## jagz

Never seen a White case look so good Yeti!


----------



## garycoleman

I'm not too impressed with mine cooling my 2600k. It was getting up to 58/59°C at full load with stock speed and voltage. I expected it to be in the high 40's/low50's with this cooler.

And it is at 60/61°C at full load when overclocked to 4.5ghz and undervolted to 1.21v. I've seen people post mid 50's with this configuration.

I tried re-seating numerous times and application methods (2 parallel lines, pea sized, and rice grain size). I tried the NT-H1 TIM that came in the box and AS5. All behaved the same. I could have bought a $20 CM 212+ and get the same performance.


----------



## General_Chris

heres my NH-D14 with my system


----------



## Ty07allstar

What's the best way to install the D14? Have the rear be an intake and blow the cool air over it or have the rear fan be an exhaust and get all of the hot air out?


----------



## Crest

I had a really hard time trying to get my NH-D14 to pull air up to the top of the case. I couldn't put the 120mm on the bottom of it, so I tried taking out those wire clips but I couldn't manage it. So I ended up simply leaving it default with pushing the air towards the back.

Is there a trick for trying to get the clips out and onto the other side of the fan?


----------



## j.col

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty07allstar;14132111*
> What's the best way to install the D14? Have the rear be an intake and blow the cool air over it or have the rear fan be an exhaust and get all of the hot air out?


if you have a good airflow through the case, then have the rear system fan as an exhaust.
so the air is pushed from the inside of the case to outside
here is similar a pic from ehume (ignore all the reat of the fans







)


----------



## Evil Penguin

Should I use the TIM that comes with this HSF or should I use my trusty AS5?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ty07allstar*


What's the best way to install the D14? Have the rear be an intake and blow the cool air over it or have the rear fan be an exhaust and get all of the hot air out?


Look at item 4 in my sig. Check out Chapters 2 and 3. In essence, it doesn't mater how you orient your fans. All orientations cool essentially the same.

In the end, do what's best for your case airflow. The D14 will go along.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


Should I use the TIM that comes with this HSF or should I use my trusty AS5?


The TIM that comes with it is one of the better ones.


----------



## Tunagoblin

I'm getting a NH-D14 tomorrow. Upgrading from CM 212+.
Do you think it's better to replace the 120mm noctua fan with CM blademaster?
Also I have 72 CFM, 1400rpm 140mm fan. Both fans are 4-pin pwm fans.
I have 114CFM, 2750RPM 120mm Panaflo, too. (3-pin)
I take performance over noise level. But if it will give me only 1~2c difference, I shouldn't bother replacing the stock noctua fans...


----------



## NKrader

Just About to buy one


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


Should I use the TIM that comes with this HSF or should I use my trusty AS5?


The included NT-H1 paste is a good bit better than Arctic Silver 5. It's not the absolute best but it's up there among the better TIMs. Artic Silver 5 is pretty dated now and isn't that good.


----------



## spikexp

So, how do the d14 compare in noise (at high) to the athlon II x4?
I will probably buy a d14 for 60$ new shipped tonight.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I'm getting a NH-D14 tomorrow. Upgrading from CM 212+.
Do you think it's better to replace the 120mm noctua fan with CM blademaster?
Also I have 72 CFM, 1400rpm 140mm fan. Both fans are 4-pin pwm fans.
I have 114CFM, 2750RPM 120mm Panaflo, too. (3-pin)
I take performance over noise level. But if it will give me only 1~2c difference, I shouldn't bother replacing the stock noctua fans...


Since you do not have a Gigabyte MB you most likely cannot control your fans with Voltage. So if you want Auto control of your fans on the D14, then you can go ahead with the TY-140 in the middle and the BM in the front. Both are PWM fans. You will still need a PWM Y-adapter. I recommend this. For $3 and free shipping, it's great. One of mine had 400+ fan changes, still going strong.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Since you do not have a Gigabyte MB you most likely cannot control your fans with Voltage. So if you want Auto control of your fans on the D14, then you can go ahead with the TY-140 in the middle and the BM in the front. Both are PWM fans. You will still need a PWM Y-adapter. I recommend this. For $3 and free shipping, it's great. One of mine had 400+ fan changes, still going strong.


OK thanks for the reply. My MB has 2xCPU fan sockets, 1 with 4-pin and other with 3-pin.
And the information from 4-pin controls the both fans. (So it seems... never tried it before so we'll see how it goes with 2 different RPM fans...)
So I think I'll keep the Noctua 140mm fan and use Blademaster as the front 120mm.


----------



## garycoleman

What kind of temps are you all getting with your 2500k / 2600k processors? What clock speed, voltage, and program are you using to generate full load?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


OK thanks for the reply. My MB has 2xCPU fan sockets, 1 with 4-pin and other with 3-pin.
And the information from 4-pin controls the both fans. (So it seems... never tried it before so we'll see how it goes with 2 different RPM fans...)
So I think I'll keep the Noctua 140mm fan and use Blademaster as the front 120mm.


So your ASRock mb will vary the Voltage on the 3-pin cpu fan header? If so, that would be great! You could use the 3-pin Y-adapter that came with your D14 and hook both fans to your Voltage regulated cpu fan header, since they draw so little current.


----------



## Tunagoblin

I just installed the beast.
Wow... just wow...
dropped the cpu temp by 10c compared to 212+ I had.
78c max on Linx wAVX "ALL"(6800MB) setting.


----------



## ehume

Yeah. 10c is a difference you can notice. How's the fanspeed variability? How do you have it connected, and how's it working out?


----------



## Dwood

got mine yesterday, man is it a beast. I was thinking yeah its gonna be tall so I built my case to fit its height but it is also wide as crap and huge


----------



## shaolin95

Quite a monster inst it?


----------



## Dwood

quite beautiful to be exact


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;14158694*
> got mine yesterday, man is it a beast. I was thinking yeah its gonna be tall so I built my case to fit its height but it is also wide as crap and huge


What are the dimensions of your case? Did you make a case build thread? That would be interesting. If so, please give us a link. If not, please post some pics to the Gallery, then make a thread so we can see your build. It's not every day that someone builds his own case.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14159350*
> What are the dimensions of your case? Did you make a case build thread? That would be interesting. If so, please give us a link. If not, please post some pics to the Gallery, then make a thread so we can see your build. It's not every day that someone builds his own case.


Check my sig for the build log. Not done yet, still have the side panels to make, I have the acrylic top done but no pictures of it yet.


----------



## Neocane

Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while and reading all the reviews about the Noctua NH-D14. Finally pulled the trigger and got one! For those of you wondering if the Noctua will clear your GSkill Ripjaws, the first 2 pics are for you. Peace!


----------



## ehume

@Neocane. What kind of RAM are you using? I'm familiar with two different kinds of Ripjaws; but yours are not either of those.


----------



## Neocane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


@Neocane. What kind of RAM are you using? I'm familiar with two different kinds of Ripjaws; but yours are not either of those.



I'm using these. I had to set my timings to 7-8-7-24 manually because it wasn't correctly recognized at first, but it's all good now.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neocane*


I'm using these. I had to set my timings to 7-8-7-24 manually because it wasn't correctly recognized at first, but it's all good now.


Not the Series X I'm used to seeing, but now we all know: all Ripjaws fit under D14's.


----------



## Lq Cloud

how does the d14 fit on the ta890fxe from biostar/


----------



## Citra

Is the d14 PWM?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Is the d14 PWM?


nuh.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lq Cloud*


how does the d14 fit on the ta890fxe from biostar/


Yeah it does. Had my D14 on my TA890FXE for 3 months. Ran like a champ.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Is the d14 PWM?


No. Our As.s boards only let us use PWM from the cpu fan header. You can get Voltage control, but only from chassis fan header 2, and then only 60 - 100%. I'll never buy another As.s board again because of this limitation.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14155170*
> Yeah. 10c is a difference you can notice. How's the fanspeed variability? How do you have it connected, and how's it working out?


I've connected the BM fan to 4-pin and 140mm noctua fan to 3pin CPU Fan sockets.
It supposed to be controlled in the asrock software.
But somehow it's not working....
I can manually change the fan speed of both and RPM shows what it is and fine.
But it won't auto-control somehow even on the PWM side.
I have to look more in to this and ask at the Asrock thread.
I don't mind fan blowing 100% all the time, though.
Noise isn't an issue for me at all.
But I want to know if what I'm thinking is possible...

btw, I'm too busy at work for another week but when I get a chance I'll take pictures and post...


----------



## Lq Cloud

does the heatsink become a problem on a ta890fxe?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14163178*
> No. Our As.s boards only let us use PWM from the cpu fan header. You can get Voltage control, but only from chassis fan header 2, and then only 60 - 100%. I'll never buy another As.s board again because of this limitation.


Thanks again!

Rep+


----------



## Captain1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocane;14160929*
> Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while and reading all the reviews about the Noctua NH-D14. Finally pulled the trigger and got one! For those of you wondering if the Noctua will clear your GSkill Ripjaws, the first 2 pics are for you. Peace!


Your pictures look really nice and clear.

What camera did you use to take the pictures with?


----------



## Citra

Just ordered my D14.










The small rice sized dot of TIM is the best for the Noctua D14 right?


----------



## Recipe7

I'm planning on upgrading from a NH-U12PSE to a NH-D14

Can I mount one of the Noctua fans from my U12SE as a 3rd 'pull' fan on to the D14 with the metal rods included from the U12SE?


----------



## Neocane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain1337;14164190*
> Your pictures look really nice and clear.
> 
> What camera did you use to take the pictures with?


Thanks man! I shot these with a Canon 7D, using a Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 L lens on a Manfrotto tripod and head.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14166298*
> Just ordered my D14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small rice sized dot of TIM is the best for the Noctua D14 right?


Perhaps three grains of rice, side by side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;14166425*
> I'm planning on upgrading from a NH-U12PSE to a NH-D14
> 
> Can I mount one of the Noctua fans from my U12SE as a 3rd 'pull' fan on to the D14 with the metal rods included from the U12SE?


Maybe. If not, write to Noctua. They will send your pegs, pads, and clips for a third fan on the D14.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocane;14166982*
> Thanks man! I shot these with a Canon 7D, using a Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 L lens on a Manfrotto tripod and head.


Tripod is key. Also, using timed shutter can help the vibrations die down after you have taken your hands off the camera. That said, your shots are very sharp. Contrast is excellent without being obtrusive.


----------



## Neocane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14167593*
> Tripod is key. Also, using timed shutter can help the vibrations die down after you have taken your hands off the camera. That said, your shots are very sharp. Contrast is excellent without being obtrusive.


Almost forgot, I also used a wireless shutter release. Hands free all the way on those low-light pictures. Thanks for the thumbs up ehume!


----------



## capitalj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14167593*
> Perhaps three grains of rice, side by side.


I should do this next time I reseat my D14. I only did one grain and didn't wiggle it either, just screwed the whole thing down.

I hit high 50s under load which I suppose isn't bad for my 2600k @ 4GHz and stock voltage with my room in the 20s.

Got a FT02 case with the lousy FN-181 fans rather than the AP model


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14167593*
> Maybe. If not, write to Noctua. They will send your pegs, pads, and clips for a third fan on the D14.


Thanks again ehume


----------



## DaJinx

Hi all, I figure I'd ask this here. If I was to swap out the stock Noctua fans on my NH-D14 and replace them with three AP-15 fans would it lower temps any?


----------



## neoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;14150056*
> So, how do the d14 compare in noise (at high) to the athlon II x4?
> I will probably buy a d14 for 60$ new shipped tonight.


spike, could you tell me where you found the d14 for that price? Thanks!

I'm hoping i can fit this thing in my P182... had to ditch the Silver Arrow because it wouldn't fit


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoshi;14178913*
> spike, could you tell me where you found the d14 for that price? Thanks!


In canada, ncix, member special page.









One hell of a nice price


----------



## neoshi

Oh... the $150/yr membership? Didn't even know that existed! Well, I'll live with my $75 shipped then. Thanks!


----------



## Alepale

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaJinx*


Hi all, I figure I'd ask this here. If I was to swap out the stock Noctua fans on my NH-D14 and replace them with three AP-15 fans would it lower temps any?


Yes, it would. You'd get slightly higher noise, not much though.

I attached 2 of those to mine and peak temp dropped from 86 to 83. I also noticed that replacing only the 120 mm fan with AP-15 would give the same temp as replacing both stock fans. I'd probably just get two gentles and attach them to the sides of the heatsink and leave the 140 mm fan in the middle. Cooling performance should be as good as with threes GT's and you'd also have lower noise.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neoshi*


Oh... the $150/yr membership? Didn't even know that existed! Well, I'll live with my $75 shipped then. Thanks!


No. I used 500 point to get it with the reward program. 
1 reviews on thing you bought = 100 points
and 25 points each week for the sale.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spikexp*


In canada, ncix, member special page. 









One hell of a nice price




















Also add me to the club.









Also will the ULNA adapters impact my overclock a lot?


----------



## sonano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neoshi*


Oh... the $150/yr membership? Didn't even know that existed! Well, I'll live with my $75 shipped then. Thanks!


You shouldn't need the VIP membership (only $50 btw). I don't have it and I can access the member specials page on NCIX.

Picked up a NH-D14 as well.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonano*


You shouldn't need the VIP membership (only $50 btw). I don't have it and I can access the member specials page on NCIX.

Picked up a NH-D14 as well.










I made an account that day and it worked.


----------



## DaJinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alepale;14182507*
> Yes, it would. You'd get slightly higher noise, not much though.
> 
> I attached 2 of those to mine and peak temp dropped from 86 to 83. I also noticed that replacing only the 120 mm fan with AP-15 would give the same temp as replacing both stock fans. I'd probably just get two gentles and attach them to the sides of the heatsink and leave the 140 mm fan in the middle. Cooling performance should be as good as with threes GT's and you'd also have lower noise.


Thanks alot mate, appreciate the input!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaMind;14055791*
> 2. Will it fit in the nzxt gamma case?
> On seeing *this* video, i believe D14 fits. I will be happy to hear it from you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I don't know if you already got your answer, but the D14 fits perfectly in the NZXT gamma with less then a mm to spare. Installed it yesterday.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14194387*
> I don't know if you already got your answer, but the D14 fits perfectly in the NZXT gamma with less then a mm to spare. Installed it yesterday.


awesome!

cant wait to see how mine fits on Maximus II


----------



## flipfreak

i love noctua coolers! here is my 2nd noctua cooler.









thanks to ehume on the guide to changing to a scythe fan. <3


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

What are the best fans to replace the stock ones with? I'm looking to buy a Raven RV02E and want the best airflow possible.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;14198107*
> What are the best fans to replace the stock ones with? I'm looking to buy a Raven RV02E and want the best airflow possible.


This is a very wide question because you have to balance two aspects with the D14. Obviously you can fit faster and faster fans but ror everyone there will come a point where they can no longer tolerate the noise from such fast fans and thus can no longer improve the cooling.

Everyone has a different point at which they will tolerate the noise. My preference is for two Gentle Typhoon AP-15s (1850rpm) on the front and back and the stock 140mm NF-P14 in the middle position. This gives great cooling but the for me noise is hardly more noticable than the stock configuration.

You can go far more extreme and fit two 38mm 3000rpm fans either side and get incredible cooling.

Anyway ehume discusses the various options in his great thread on secrets of the D14, so get stuck in


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;14198357*
> This is a very wide question because you have to balance two aspects with the D14. Obviously you can fit faster and faster fans but ror everyone there will come a point where they can no longer tolerate the noise from such fast fans and thus can no longer improve the cooling.
> 
> Everyone has a different point at which they will tolerate the noise. My preference is for two Gentle Typhoon AP-15s (1850rpm) on the front and back and the stock 140mm NF-P14 in the middle position. This gives great cooling but the for me noise is hardly more noticable than the stock configuration.
> 
> You can go far more extreme and fit two 38mm 3000rpm fans either side and get incredible cooling.
> 
> Anyway ehume discusses the various options in his great thread on secrets of the D14, so get stuck in


Sounds great! Where would be the best place to buy the fans? Everywhere I look is either out of stock or extremely overpriced. (Some retailer on Amazon was selling them for $50!)


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;14198398*
> Sounds great! Where would be the best place to buy the fans? Everywhere I look is either out of stock or extremely overpriced. (Some retailer on Amazon was selling them for $50!)


Good question, stock does appear to be hard to find lately. I'm in the UK so not really sure about US retailers. Here in the UK Scan still has them in stock and you can always grab them from ebay (although probably at a few £ more than is ideal). Actually I might pick up another two AP-15s myself.


----------



## neoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonano;14183033*
> You shouldn't need the VIP membership (only $50 btw). I don't have it and I can access the member specials page on NCIX.
> 
> Picked up a NH-D14 as well.


OOohh I see that page now.. damn well lost another battle on this one.. shucks!!!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;14198398*
> Sounds great! Where would be the best place to buy the fans? Everywhere I look is either out of stock or extremely overpriced. (Some retailer on Amazon was selling them for $50!)


Gentle Typhoon's are great, I use TY-140's on my NH-D14.

Thermalright TY-140

MD represent


----------



## ehume

Right now I'm having to re-run a whole bunch of testing - as usual, ambients became unreliable.

I'm doing a bunch of tests with the P14 and its ULNA. Starting with the Aerocool Shark 12cm at 7v, working my way up through Zalman ZF-3's, on their 7v wires. Then to P14's raw and many permutations of fans. Then to TY-140's and PWM fans. I'm really looking forward to that. Only then, when I've covered ultra-quiet and quiet setups, will I move on to the various high-performance options, both Voltage-regulated and PWM-regulated. Slow going while I've got this long commute, though. But stay tuned.


----------



## NKrader

haha installed today. went from 58c to 41. LOL

arctic freezer 7 ---> NH-D14


----------



## Warblade31

Joining the club! I got mine a while back ago. This is my current set up. I have the fans on the outside with the fans on top blowing air in. I have a negative pressure set up. My temps range from 30 idle to 35 on normal load.










I have the two fans in the front top and one fan in the bottom. blowing air in. I also have the one bottom fan blowing air up and the two on top blowing air in as well. I have one exhaust fan in the back and then vents for the air to leave.


----------



## rogueblade

Does the D14 really run cooler without the middle fan?!?


----------



## OverclockedUnicorn

Count me in


Sorry for cables need to do some more work..

What temps should i see with phenom 2 x4 965be?


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14211256*
> Does the D14 really run cooler without the middle fan?!?


It does for me. I tried every way possible and this is the best temps I have gotten from my system.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14211256*
> Does the D14 really run cooler without the middle fan?!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;14212511*
> It does for me. I tried every way possible and this is the best temps I have gotten from my system.


Interesting, I guess I'll take out the middle fan and use it elsewhere in the rig. Maybe to pull more air in through the front.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14212934*
> Interesting, I guess I'll take out the middle fan and use it elsewhere in the rig. Maybe to pull more air in through the front.


what fan will you use on the other side of the heatsink?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader;14213524*
> what fan will you use on the other side of the heatsink?


I have an old one from my Hyper 212 hanging off the back of it with bent paper clips to hold it on


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14214043*
> I have an old one from my Hyper 212 hanging off the back of it with bent paper clips to hold it on


why not put the noctua fan on the backside? instead of "somwhere in the case"


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader;14214063*
> why not put the noctua fan on the backside? instead of "somwhere in the case"


Probably because the 140mm is a big fan and the middle was the easiest place to keep it on Noctuas side to make it compatible with high RAM and motherboard heatsinks.

Putting it on the end will give you a hard time with tall VRM heatsinks.


----------



## MrAdam5

Whooo, Noctua!


----------



## Nemesis158

Some Pictures of my D-14:


----------



## QuackPot

How does the C-14 compare to the D-14?


----------



## Ant4res

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;14218657*
> How does the C-14 compare to the D-14?


Maybe this could help you !!! http://metku.net/index.html?path=reviews/noctua-c14-d14/index_eng


----------



## tembok_besi

how to remove fan clip on nh d14 fan??


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tembok_besi;14223559*
> how to remove fan clip on nh d14 fan??


Pull the pin and lift up.

Sent from my iPod using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenGeisha

Does a Noctua NH-D14 fit in a Cooler Master 690 II?
A friend of mine thinks that the Noctua is to big.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenGeisha;14223725*
> Does a Noctua NH-D14 fit in a Cooler Master 690 II?
> A friend of mine thinks that the Noctua is to big.


It should fit no problem. There are plenty of Google images out there showing those two in combination


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenGeisha;14223725*
> Does a Noctua NH-D14 fit in a Cooler Master 690 II?
> A friend of mine thinks that the Noctua is to big.


fits perfectly with room to spare


----------



## NoobHacker

This cooler is more awesome than i expected!
Full loads :
4.0Ghz : 49C
4.4Ghz : 55C
4.6Ghz : 59C
4.8Ghz : 61C


----------



## Tunagoblin

In NCIX menber special page, NH-D14 is actually getting cheaper....was 49.99 (can$)
But now it's at $44.99!!! Geebus... I paid almost twice the amount for this....
Only 25 left .. so anyone wants it should grab one ASAP.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14246448*
> In NCIX menber special page, NH-D14 is actually getting cheaper....was 49.99 (can$)
> But now it's at $44.99!!! Geebus... I paid almost twice the amount for this....
> Only 25 left .. so anyone wants it should grab one ASAP.










Just bought it several days ago!

Edit, I don't see it. link?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAdam5

https://secure1.ncix.com/account/index.php?mode=membershipsale

Apparently the D14 isn't on sale at NCIX anymore. That one for $44.99 is the Thermalright Venomous X-RT.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAdam5;14246993*
> https://secure1.ncix.com/account/index.php?mode=membershipsale
> 
> Apparently the D14 isn't on sale at NCIX anymore. That one for $44.99 is the Thermalright Venomous X-RT.


Yes that is correct... I'm sorry it's my mistake...
It was on there for 49.99, though... But it's gone


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Yes that is correct... I'm sorry it's my mistake...
It was on there for 49.99, though... *But it's gone*










Partly due to me.


----------



## sockpirate

how does noctuas NT-H1 stack up against Arctic silver 5 ?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


how does noctuas NT-H1 stack up against Arctic silver 5 ?


It's better than AS5 and has no cure time. NT H1 is comparable to Arctic Cooling MX-2. I've used both extensively and get the same temps.


----------



## NKrader

ive got my qx at 3.4
ambient : 31c

50c
53c
53c
49c

thats not too shabby.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


how does noctuas NT-H1 stack up against Arctic silver 5 ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


It's better than AS5 and has no cure time. NT H1 is comparable to Arctic Cooling MX-2. I've used both extensively and get the same temps.


agreed. I use to use AS5, but ever since i got my D14, i have only used the NT-H1


----------



## NoobHacker

I got my noctua and i really love it!!
its not that heavy that likely to bend your mobo
Modern mobos wont start if the mobo isnt flat

I plan to get more 140mm fans (looks cool... and blows the heat pipes too)
is it worth? (the focus flow with SSO2 looks imba..)
Will i get more perfomance by getting 3x 140mm fan?









btw to top exhaust i am going to change to 140mm noctua fan too...








any better air flow suguessions?


----------



## Tunagoblin

Sorry for the crappy photos... I only have the cell phone camera atm.
NH-D14. As manly as air cooling can get. Size does matter.









CM BM120mm as the front and Noctua stock 140mm for the HS. 
120mm, 200mm Front intake. 120mm Panaflo in the middle. 120mm side intake.
120mm Back exhaust. 200mm top exhaust.
Attachment 220470Attachment 220471


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobHacker;14266049*
> I got my noctua and i really love it!!
> its not that heavy that likely to bend your mobo
> Modern mobos wont start if the mobo isnt flat
> 
> I plan to get more 140mm fans (looks cool... and blows the heat pipes too)
> is it worth? (the focus flow with SSO2 looks imba..)
> Will i get more perfomance by getting 3x 140mm fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw to top exhaust i am going to change to 140mm noctua fan too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any better air flow suguessions?


I installed the third fan and noticed a 2-3c drop in temps on idle and 5c drop in temps on load. If you think it is worth it, then for sure get it. I thought it was.


----------



## Nelson2011

Just ordered one for my sig rig


----------



## NoobHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;14276472*
> I installed the third fan and noticed a 2-3c drop in temps on idle and 5c drop in temps on load. If you think it is worth it, then for sure get it. I thought it was.


That good... I'm aiming below 60C at 4.8Ghz
5c drop would be good

Im wondering which fan set to get
Current :
XIGMATEK 170mm x1
XIGMATEK 120mm x2
CM 90CFM R4 x3
NH D14 stock fans

Delta 190CFM FANS : extremely powerful but i worry that the sound still loud in 5v(119CFM), and i don't know is it good for noctua nh d14 or not because need to leave middle empty, and 120x120x38mm hard to install on my chassis as case fan, i dont care the price since here very cheap
Noctua P14 FLX Fans : my dream but extremely expensive, but i dont care since it has ultra long life time and very silence
XIGMATEK 140mm FANS : cannot be mount properly on noctua nh d14, and i worry sleeve bearing will loud when >1 years( like my cm 90cfm), it slightly expensive than delta here
Cooler master fans : I dont trust its spec anymore


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14271376*
> Sorry for the crappy photos... I only have the cell phone camera atm.
> NH-D14. As manly as air cooling can get. Size does matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM BM120mm as the front and Noctua stock 140mm for the HS.
> 120mm, 200mm Front intake. 120mm Panaflo in the middle. 120mm side intake.
> 120mm Back exhaust. 200mm top exhaust.
> View attachment 220470
> View attachment 220471


Dear god, get some cleaning crew on your rig!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*


Dear god, get some cleaning crew on your rig!










It is clean. No dust. Just the crappy pictures.
It looks better in real life. Somehow the cabling looks weird but it is well managed. Actually can't do any better than this.
Air flows nice in there also. 127CFM Panaflo (8 years old still working great) is helping a lot for GPU cooling and moving air to the back.
I have no lighting and stuff since I personally don't like any lighting in my case other than the power light and HD activity light.
It functions better than your rig at least.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


It functions better than your rig at least.











That was low


----------



## Frankiebonez

So as the title states, I'm running Noctua NH-D14, ASUS Rampage 3 black edition, corsair dominator DDR3 ram. Will this clear ok? I read I might have to remove a heat spreader which is fine if I have to but would rather not...

Let me know ASAP if you one of you guys can! This might be a deal breaker for going to water cooling... I'm half on the fence already!


----------



## sonano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankiebonez;14286113*
> So as the title states, I'm running Noctua NH-D14, ASUS Rampage 3 black edition, corsair dominator DDR3 ram. Will this clear ok? I read I might have to remove a heat spreader which is fine if I have to but would rather not...
> 
> Let me know ASAP if you one of you guys can! This might be a deal breaker for going to water cooling... I'm half on the fence already!


Noctua's RAM compatibility page here (http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en) says you'll have to remove the heat spreader for proper clearance.


----------



## Frankiebonez

yea thats what I see. Was hoping MAYBE my ASUS board would have enough room to not have to do that hehe


----------



## Nelson2011

just got my nh-d14 today


----------



## kody7839

D14 arrived today and will go in tomorrow so I can see how it compares to the Silver Arrow I'm already running. I know it should be very close, but I always liked the Noctua and wanted to test it for myself.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hcn

I tried many heatsinks but so far D14 is the best for me. Recently managed my 1090T with D-14 to 4.5 ghz validation on ambient 25 C.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921741


----------



## Durdle Class A

i7 950 @ 4GHz 191x21 1.37V

NH-D14 Stock fans and TIM, getting temps of about 76-80C, is this normal? This is second remount with same temps.

I applied with a dot in the middle 3-4mm wide.

Ambient about 27C


----------



## Nemesis158

yeah that seems about on track. my i7 920 would get around 75C @ 201x20, 1.35V with an ambient of 25C


----------



## Durdle Class A

Man Bloomfield i7s do run hot.. I see many 2600k's with much worse cooling use much more voltage and have higher clock speed and yet get much lower temperatures.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A;14338087*
> Man Bloomfield i7s do run hot.. I see many 2600k's with much worse cooling use much more voltage and have higher clock speed and yet get much lower temperatures.


That's the difference between the architectures and 45nm to 32nm.


----------



## leongws

Hi, add me to the list. Thanks


----------



## spikexp

My D14 is incoming, paid 57$ new shipped and all








Now it's really hard to wait, it will take some time before it get in :/


----------



## M.IV.E

I got a question. if I wish to take away the middle fan(between the heatsink) , will it make any difference ? I wish to put it at other place else because it is blocking my rog logo


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.IV.E;14402630*
> I got a question. if I wish to take away the middle fan(between the heatsink) , will it make any difference ? I wish to put it at other place else because it is blocking my rog logo


I didn't think to try specifically that with my D14-related testing (see item 4 in my sig) - yet. I'll have to add it to my to-do list. So far, though, if you'll look at Secrets of the D14 Chapter 2 and Chapter 3, you can get a notion that there won't be much difference in performance.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

here are some old photos of my d14.. Will post an update by the end of aug when i get my new rig.


----------



## M.IV.E

I wish I could change the position of the middle fan and put it at the back. so that the middle is empty.. does it still perform well if I change position ?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.IV.E;14406847*
> I wish I could change the position of the middle fan and put it at the back. so that the middle is empty.. does it still perform well if I change position ?


Look at item 4 of my sig, and go to Chapter 2.


----------



## M.IV.E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14407209*
> Look at item 4 of my sig, and go to Chapter 2.


ok . what bout this method?


----------



## M.IV.E

how i can become one member of this club?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.IV.E;14407412*
> ok . what bout this method?


It didn't occur to me to try that. I'll go back and do it later. But from the other tests I've done I suspect it will make little difference to temps.


----------



## M.IV.E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14408538*
> It didn't occur to me to try that. I'll go back and do it later. But from the other tests I've done I suspect it will make little difference to temps.


ok thank you.







. are you going to test now?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.IV.E;14408822*
> ok thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . are you going to test now?


I'm in the middle of testing. I've finished the series with the P14 on LNA and the P14 on ULNA. Those produce very quiet running, at around 20 dBA.

I did a quick exploration of the TY-140, and then on to the current series - the 800 rpm Slip Stream 140. With this I can get ultra-quiet running, in the mid- to high teens.

when I'm done with that, I'll put the P14 back in to test. But each series takes a long time: each fan runs 45 minutes, and I do processing for another 15 minutes, so it's an hour a fan. Each series involves about 15-20 fan runs. And I have to take time off for real life.

As it stands, the Slip Stream 140 run is a do-over: I was not satisfied with my method the first time.


----------



## M.IV.E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14409200*
> I'm in the middle of testing. I've finished the series with the P14 on LNA and the P14 on ULNA. Those produce very quiet running, at around 20 dBA.
> 
> I did a quick exploration of the TY-140, and then on to the current series - the 800 rpm Slip Stream 140. With this I can get ultra-quiet running, in the mid- to high teens.
> 
> when I'm done with that, I'll put the P14 back in to test. But each series takes a long time: each fan runs 45 minutes, and I do processing for another 15 minutes, so it's an hour a fan. Each series involves about 15-20 fan runs. And I have to take time off for real life.
> 
> As it stands, the Slip Stream 140 run is a do-over: I was not satisfied with my method the first time.


ok. how can i become a member of this club?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.IV.E;14409412*
> ok. how can i become a member of this club?


Send this person (http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=49421) a private message with proof to be added.


----------



## saer

Anyone know if the D14 will fit on an EVGA E762 4-Way SLI mobo east/west ? I am thinking of getting this or a Venomous X Black.


----------



## bnmbnm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saer*


Anyone know if the D14 will fit on an EVGA E762 4-Way SLI mobo east/west ? I am thinking of getting this or a Venomous X Black.


check here:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=c...n#LGA1366_EVGA


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saer*


Anyone know if the D14 will fit on an EVGA E762 4-Way SLI mobo east/west ? I am thinking of getting this or a Venomous X Black.


i had no problems fitting it on an E757 and my current E768


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnmbnm;14412866*
> check here:
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#LGA1366_EVGA


Thanks for the link but it doesn't particularly specify the EVGA 4-Way SLI, it does mention "Classified". Anyone actually have this on theirs and can confirm ?

Thanks


----------



## Recipe7

From:








To:









I ended up using my extra two Noctua fans from the U12P heatsink.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;14418860*
> From:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up using my extra two Noctua fans from the U12P heatsink.


Try it without one of those back fans - both without the exhaust and without the pull. Then compare temps with what you have now. I suspect your two back fans are fouling each other.

I'm a believer in cutting out the rear grill and functioning with no exhaust fan. If you don't want to cut out the rear grill you might try putting the exhaust fan on the outside of the case.


----------



## M.IV.E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14419279*
> Try it without one of those back fans - both without the exhaust and without the pull. Then compare temps with what you have now. I suspect your too back fans are fouling each other.
> 
> I'm a believer in cutting out the rear grill and functioning with no exhaust fan. If you don't want to cut out the rear grill you might try putting the exhaust fan on the outside of the case.


how is your testing with the noctua that I asked before


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.IV.E;14419319*
> how is your testing with the noctua that I asked before


At least another two weeks, if not more.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Try it without one of those back fans - both without the exhaust and without the pull. Then compare temps with what you have now. I suspect your too back fans are fouling each other.

I'm a believer in cutting out the rear grill and functioning with no exhaust fan. If you don't want to cut out the rear grill you might try putting the exhaust fan on the outside of the case.


I'll try those out ehume, thanks


----------



## Mightylobo

Got one question for you ehume if you don't mind answering. I am thinking of getting a D14 for my FT02. Would this be the "best" setup in your opinion

I am planning on leaving the exhaust hole uncluttered and have the D14 configured as such 
Exhaust Hole <---- P12-Tower-P14-Tower-No Fan --- AP181 Fan.

or would you suggest having the D14 on as standard?

Thank you!


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Try it without one of those back fans - both without the exhaust and without the pull. Then compare temps with what you have now. I suspect your too back fans are fouling each other.

I'm a believer in cutting out the rear grill and functioning with no exhaust fan. If you don't want to cut out the rear grill you might try putting the exhaust fan on the outside of the case.


I agree with this. I'm running a Silver Arrow, but they are of very similar size to the D14. I removed the rear fan from my case and my cpu temps improved. I didn't cut the rear grill out because I'm too lazy to remove my system from the case. lol


----------



## NKrader

does lapping these babies give a decent benefit?

i was looking into doing my cpu and my heatsink.


----------



## MVme

Hi, I'm currently building a computer and I have all my parts coming in next month. 
I'm looking to get a Asus Crosshair IV Formula mobo with 1100T Black Edition CPU along with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145314 (Corsair Dominators) The case I'm getting is the IN WINN Maelstrom. & I was planning on getting the NH-D14's for the cooling.

Does ANYONE know if I will have any complications putting this beast in?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mightylobo*


Got one question for you ehume if you don't mind answering. I am thinking of getting a D14 for my FT02. Would this be the "best" setup in your opinion

I am planning on leaving the exhaust hole uncluttered and have the D14 configured as such 
Exhaust Hole <---- P12-Tower-P14-Tower-No Fan --- AP181 Fan.

or would you suggest having the D14 on as standard?

Thank you!


As usual, i would say try it both ways and compare temps. Then _you _tell _us_ what works better.

Silverstone makes it easy for you: they leave that top opening free of any grill. I wish I could justify getting that case. Hmm. Maybe a new rig for my wife . . .


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NKrader*


does lapping these babies give a decent benefit?

i was looking into doing my cpu and my heatsink.


The very idea makes me cringe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MVme*


Hi, I'm currently building a computer and I have all my parts coming in next month. 
I'm looking to get a Asus Crosshair IV Formula mobo with 1100T Black Edition CPU along with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145314 (Corsair Dominators) The case I'm getting is the IN WINN Maelstrom. & I was planning on getting the NH-D14's for the cooling.

Does ANYONE know if I will have any complications putting this beast in?


The only complication will come in detaching the coxcombs from the RAM:










From "Can I use Corsair Dominator RAM with the NH-D14?"


----------



## MVme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


The very idea makes me cringe.

The only complication will come in detaching the coxcombs from the RAM:










From "Can I use Corsair Dominator RAM with the NH-D14?"


I saw that on the Noctua site seems like an easy fix. 
I'm hoping the case is golden, it's a full size so I can only hope


----------



## MVme

Thanks Ehume


----------



## spikexp

I receive it



























I shall now send a PM to shaolin95...


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;14444604*
> I receive it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall now send a PM to shaolin95...


Don't forget to set your BIOS up. Under PC Health at the bottom there are settings to enable automatic speed control of your cpu fans, and set it to Voltage (do not set it to Auto). Then hook up the two fans through the Y-cable and you're all set. It will be inaudible on idle.


----------



## Pis




----------



## GAMERIG

Recipe7, spikexp, Pis, ** Congrats On Your Purchase! ** and your rigs are soo beautiful!

G'Luck and enjoy with NH-D14..


----------



## Pis

My unboxing video:

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXrvErICBe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXrvErICBe4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXrvErICBe4[/ame[/URL]]

Noob


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14446219*
> Don't forget to set your BIOS up. Under PC Health at the bottom there are settings to enable automatic speed control of your cpu fans, and set it to Voltage (do not set it to Auto). Then hook up the two fans through the Y-cable and you're all set. It will be inaudible on idle.


Now, that's one good thing to know. Normally, the 120mm fan don't spin if I don't help it first, the voltage is too low, that should help.


----------



## ddrnick

Looking to buy only in the next week. Anyone know the cheapest site to pick one up? Lowest I've seen is $59 before shipping which wrecks it.


----------



## Mightylobo

Just picked up a D14, will test my theory out, and post results!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I wanna join please.

Question: Should I replace the stock fans with AP-15s? At the moment I have 2 in my side panel but they are too good for that position (blowing air on the hdds)


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Don't forget to set your BIOS up. Under PC Health at the bottom there are settings to enable automatic speed control of your cpu fans, and set it to Voltage (do not set it to Auto). Then hook up the two fans through the Y-cable and you're all set. It will be inaudible on idle.


ehume, where do you find this PC Health settings? Just the normal boot BIOS where you OC and what not?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spikexp*


Now, that's one good thing to know. Normally, the 120mm fan don't spin if I don't help it first, the voltage is too low, that should help.


Open ET6, go to the next-to-the-last tab, select advanced mode. You can set a minimum fan speed so it won't stop spinning.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


ehume, where do you find this PC Health settings? Just the normal boot BIOS where you OC and what not?


You have an As.s board. I have an As.s board. Had I known before I bought it, I would have stuck with Gigabyte: only Gigabyte boards allow you to fully control a cpu fan with Voltage. On my As.s board I can watch my Voltage controlled fans do a limited range control, and not on the cpu fan header.

PC Health is a Gigabyte BIOS thing. Personally I consider the new UEFI (sp?) BIOS interface to be suspiciously glitzy. My current As.s BIOS is bad enough. But the later versions? No thank you!


----------



## qazzaq2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*




I wanna join please.

Question: Should I replace the stock fans with AP-15s? At the moment I have 2 in my side panel but they are too good for that position (blowing air on the hdds)


Try putting one at the back and front. So one acting as a push fan and the other as a pull into your exhaust AP15. Keep your 140mm in the middle and test to see if you see results which would constitute switching them out from your side panel.


----------



## Qubits

Well, I got the Noctua D14 earlier and I have to say that it was an absolute pleasure installing. I expected to at least have a bit more problems than what I had (0). It was painlessly easy to put in place and work everything out. Apologies for the ****ty cell phone photos.

In addition, I also took some time to work on cable management. Compared to what I had before, I think it looks pretty presentable now.






















































It is currently running at 24C right now. Wow.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14454550*
> Open ET6, go to the next-to-the-last tab, select advanced mode. You can set a minimum fan speed so it won't stop spinning.


Don't work, even at 100% RPM (give me value in RPM), it don't spin by itself.

I'm using the U.L.N.A., I will connect it directly to the power supply or disable automatic control.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;14478399*
> Don't work, even at 100% RPM (give me value in RPM), it don't spin by itself.
> 
> I'm using the U.L.N.A., I will connect it directly to the power supply or disable automatic control.


Of course nothing works. The ULNA reduces Voltage so much that any attempt to modulate it will leave it with too little to run.

Try Auto control with no resistor wires - no LNA, no ULNA.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Of course nothing works. The ULNA reduces Voltage so much that any attempt to modulate it will leave it with too little to run.

Try Auto control with no resistor wires - no LNA, no ULNA.


Ah, good idea, 
So when the CPU is not really used it is silent and want it go under load, it go full speed. I will do that.
It's a good thing that gigabyte think about user with volt regulated fan.


----------



## Rp3589

these were taken just last year used for only 2 weeks and went to wc setup.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Oops, wrong thread...


----------



## sumonpathak

me want to join.......what do i have to do? also which fan can i use on it to get the max performance...pardon my noobness


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak;14487166*
> me want to join.......what do i have to do? also which fan can i use on it to get the max performance...pardon my noobness


Use it stock for a while.


----------



## sumonpathak

^^^^why so?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak;14487166*
> me want to join.......what do i have to do? also which fan can i use on it to get the max performance...pardon my noobness


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14487206*
> Use it stock for a while.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak;14487266*
> ^^^^why so?


Because you may discover the stock meets all of your needs. On my testbed the stock D14 does about as well as a Megahalems with a San Ace -H1011 - and 12 dB more quietly.


----------



## sumonpathak

allright...thanks


----------



## ehume

OK, M.IV.E., I've now tested the split stock fans on the D14. Results here.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14488278*
> OK, M.IV.E., I've now tested the split stock fans on the D14. Results here.


Amazing write-up ehume, thanks. I was prepared to do some testing myself as soon as my 590 came in (yesterday), but you seemed to answered my curiosity.

Since there is no difference really between the configurations, I may put one of my 4 Noctua fans elsewhere in my case.


----------



## JBVsev

Picked one up earlier today. I knew it was big, but the box was beyond my expectations. Either way, very excited to throw it on my i7 sometime tomorrow as I put it all together.


----------



## Mightylobo

I am doing a couple test right now with the D14 in a FT02 with different fan orientations...

How long should I run Prime for a good estimate?

I am just using Real Temps (Good enough?)

Thanks


----------



## Mightylobo

Okay I ran some test in 4 configurations

1) <-*-No Exhaust, P12, Tower, P14, Tower AP181 Penetrator*
*2) <---Exhaust(Yate Loon D12SL), P12,Tower,P14,Tower AP181 Penetrator
3) <-- Exhaust(Yate Loon D12SL), Tower,P14,Tower,P12, AP181 Penetrator
4) <-- No Exhaust, Tower,P14,Tower,P12, AP181 Penetrator
*
This was done in Prime Blend test for 30 minutes at Stock speed 3.4 with HT on.
Ambient Temperatures are roughly 22C Throughout the test.
All AP181 were on Low, All fans were plugged into molex, no resistors.
Only two fans were clipped on the D14 (P12,P14)

1)








LOAD: 59-64-57-58

2)








LOAD: 58-64-57-58

3)








LOAD: 59-63-57-57

4)








LOAD: 59-63-56-58

*Summary Chart
*
1) 59-64-57-58
2) 58-64-57-58
3) 59-63-57-57
4) 59-63-56-58

So in summary, it doesn't seem to make a difference how you orientate the fans.


----------



## M.IV.E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14488278*
> OK, M.IV.E., I've now tested the split stock fans on the D14. Results here.


Great, thank you


----------



## RawrNate

I currently have the NH-D14, but that's going to change soon. Best not to add me to the list


----------



## M.IV.E

So basically does not have much different.
For this ->
P12 push + shroud center + P14 pull: 50.9c TOA.

what does shroud center means?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mightylobo;14500530*
> Okay I ran some test in 4 configurations
> 
> 1) <-*-No Exhaust, P12, Tower, P14, Tower AP181 Penetrator*
> *2) <---Exhaust(Yate Loon D12SL), P12,Tower,P14,Tower AP181 Penetrator
> 3) <-- Exhaust(Yate Loon D12SL), Tower,P14,Tower,P12, AP181 Penetrator
> 4) <-- No Exhaust, Tower,P14,Tower,P12, AP181 Penetrator
> *
> 
> 1)
> LOAD: 59-64-57-58
> 
> 2)
> LOAD: 58-64-57-58
> 
> 3)
> LOAD: 59-63-57-57
> 
> 4)
> LOAD: 59-63-56-58
> 
> *Summary Chart
> *
> 1) 59-64-57-58
> 2) 58-64-57-58
> 3) 59-63-57-57
> 4) 59-63-56-58
> 
> So in summary, it doesn't seem to make a difference how you orientate the fans.


Thank you very much. This is important information. +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.IV.E;14512706*
> So basically does not have much different.
> For this ->
> P12 push + shroud center + P14 pull: 50.9c TOA.
> 
> what does shroud center means?


----------



## Mightylobo

I will be running a test at 4.5ghz soon... I think OC temps are a bit different than just stock temps









Also got a pair of Fan clips from Noctua today in the mail! Might also do some 3 fan action.


----------



## sockpirate

Should i flip my D14 around so fans are vertical to the board rather than horizontal?

I will be doing a reseat and was wondering if i should flip the thing,this is an older pic but the only ting that has changed is there is a 3rd fan attached.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sockpirate

bump


----------



## spikexp

Maybe, so that you don't take air near the gpu.


----------



## sockpirate

I am just wondering if it will make enough of a difference to warrant the switcharoo, im already gonna do a reseat so might as well?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;14561846*
> Should i flip my D14 around so fans are vertical to the board rather than horizontal?
> 
> I will be doing a reseat and was wondering if i should flip the thing,this is an older pic but the only ting that has changed is there is a 3rd fan attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;14562364*
> bump


Patience, young padawan. There was only an hour between those posts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;14562609*
> I am just wondering if it will make enough of a difference to warrant the switcharoo, im already gonna do a reseat so might as well?


If your mb is flat the way you show in the pic, you have to figure what your case airflow will be doing. Otherwise, no difference.

If your case will be sitting so your mb is vertical, you may see a 1c worsening of your temps if the airflow direction is vertical and not horizontal.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14565563*
> 
> If your mb is flat the way you show in the pic, you have to figure what your case airflow will be doing. Otherwise, no difference.
> 
> If your case will be sitting so your mb is vertical, you may see a 1c worsening of your temps if the airflow direction is vertical and not horizontal.


My current situation is this ehume.










Do you suggest I orient my d14 vertical rather than horizontal?

Common sense tells me that since heat rises, it's best to have the pushes and the pulls move the air upwards. What do you think?

I will probably have to move the 3rd pull fan to the bottom of my case if I decide to do it.


----------



## Chunkylad

Add me in.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;14565729*
> My current situation is this ehume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you suggest I orient my d14 vertical rather than horizontal?
> 
> Common sense tells me that since heat rises, it's best to have the pushes and the pulls move the air upwards. What do you think?
> 
> I will probably have to move the 3rd pull fan to the bottom of my case if I decide to do it.


Air goes where you push it. That's what fans are for.

Vertical mounting of a D14 may result in up to a 1c loss of cooling power. Removal of your third fan will result in a 1c loss of cooling power. So the two combined will cause a loss of 1-2c cooling.

Better to remove your case exhaust fan. The pull fan on the D14 is too close, and is interfering with the case exhaust.

Even better: remove your back grill. That will not only allow your D14's exhaust to leave the case freely, but the air driven by the pull fan will entrain case air and act as a case exhaust. See item 2 in my sig for an example of how that works.


----------



## Kaldari

PM sent.


----------



## shaolin95

All new members added...welcome!


----------



## djidji77

ty!!


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14565563*
> Patience, young padawan. There was only an hour between those posts.
> 
> If your mb is flat the way you show in the pic, you have to figure what your case airflow will be doing. Otherwise, no difference.
> 
> If your case will be sitting so your mb is vertical, you may see a 1c worsening of your temps if the airflow direction is vertical and not horizontal.


it will even do worse in an open tech bench?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;14575361*
> it will even do worse in an open tech bench?


If your mb is flat, no.


----------



## King Who Dat

hi friends. Im gonna be puttin in my nh-d14 on monday when it arrives. I have of course measured to ensure proper fit. Im using one of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517006

in preparation for my coolers arrival, I've removed the side fan and re-mounted it on the outside of my case. I know it will fit, Im just wondering if anyone else has used this case or one of similar dimensions and what I should anticipate. Also, I'll be snapping pics to join the club asap. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## eatRAMEN

Just received installed this cooler.

But temps seems kind of high.

Ambient ~28C
Idle: 36C in BIOS, 31 in HWMonitor, 28 in OCCT, 27 in RealTemp
Load: 47C HWMonitor, 44 in OCCT, 43 in RealTemp, not sure about BIOS during tests.

Are my numbers relatively OK? I expected better though. My H50 that crapped out was sitting about 28-29C in HWMonitor at idle w/the same ambient.

System is still stock speeds. Tried about 6 re-mounts: 2 w/Gelid GC-Extreme, 2 w/MX-2, 2 w/Noctua's paste. Used the dot method, X and line methods. All resulted in about the same temperature.

I see a lot of people saying they idle in the mid-20's, so that's why I'm concerned.

Anyway here it is installed in my system:


----------



## jagz

Go with realtemp's numbers. Which means it's where it should be, especially if your room is 83f. Any OC? Also, Gorgeous case & management.


----------



## pedrosa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatRAMEN;14583578*
> Just received installed this cooler.
> 
> But temps seems kind of high.
> 
> Ambient ~28C
> Idle: 36C in BIOS, 31 in HWMonitor, 28 in OCCT, 27 in RealTemp
> Load: 47C HWMonitor, 44 in OCCT, 43 in RealTemp, not sure about BIOS during tests.
> 
> Are my numbers relatively OK? I expected better though. My H50 that crapped out was sitting about 28-29C in HWMonitor at idle w/the same ambient.
> 
> System is still stock speeds. Tried about 6 re-mounts: 2 w/Gelid GC-Extreme, 2 w/MX-2, 2 w/Noctua's paste. Used the dot method, X and line methods. All resulted in about the same temperature.
> 
> I see a lot of people saying they idle in the mid-20's, so that's why I'm concerned.
> 
> Your temps are just fine.
> With an ambient temp of 28c your idle temps are never going to be in the mid 20's. It's load temps that matter and yours look great to me.


----------



## ehume

I just posted the latest installment of Secrets of the D14 - Chapter 4: Very Quiet and Ultra-Quiet Operation. I looked at what you can do with the ULNA's Noctua includes with the D14, along with a whole collection of fans.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14593773*
> I just posted the latest installment of Secrets of the D14 - Chapter 4: Very Quiet and Ultra-Quiet Operation. I looked at what you can do with the ULNA's Noctua includes with the D14, along with a whole collection of fans.


Thanks for the heads up,bro!!


----------



## Colin_MC

I have NH-D14 with 2 Be Quiet Silent Wings USC 140mm on it







It looks better







, and it's quieter than P12 + P14 or double P14 (checked both variants)
During Linx (AVX) and I5 2500K @ 5GHz with 1.42V I get 80-82 degrees.


----------



## shaolin95

Welcome to our 2 new members...let's go for 200!


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14568249*
> Air goes where you push it. That's what fans are for.
> 
> Vertical mounting of a D14 may result in up to a 1c loss of cooling power. Removal of your third fan will result in a 1c loss of cooling power. So the two combined will cause a loss of 1-2c cooling.
> 
> Better to remove your case exhaust fan. The pull fan on the D14 is too close, and is interfering with the case exhaust.
> 
> Even better: remove your back grill. That will not only allow your D14's exhaust to leave the case freely, but the air driven by the pull fan will entrain case air and act as a case exhaust. See item 2 in my sig for an example of how that works.


I tried all possible options with the fans (minus the cutting of the grill), and all my temps have ranged from 75-77.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;14611213*
> I tried all possible options with the fans (minus the cutting of the grill), and all my temps have ranged from 75-77.


Sometimes there isn't a whole lot of difference. You are, after all, using one of the very best heatsinks in a very good case. You should be happy that al of your solutions work out so well.

You can now work on finding the quietest setup that keeps you at the 75-77c range.


----------



## iamloco724

thinking about possibly getting this cooler for my first build

will it fit with these components
http://www.corsair.com/cases/carbide-series/carbide-series-400r-mid-tower-case.html

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131730

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428

was originally going with these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144 but saw on the site its not compatible

and whats the best thermal compound to use with this and method to apply


----------



## ehume

The case is listed as being 8.1 inches wide; yet it has that bulge on the side. I have a 7.9 inch (200mm) case. The D14 fits in it, but the side is flat. I'd be careful about what can fit in there. But if you can put a 120mm or a 140mm fan in the back, a D14 will fit inside.

Buy only low profile RAM. Yes, you can move the push fan up to clear RAM like Ripjaws, but you lose some cooling efficiency - about 0.5c. G.Skill makes fine low profile RAM:


----------



## MACH1NE

where can I purchase cpu fan shrouds


----------



## NKrader

Make em yourself out of fans


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;14628590*
> where can I purchase cpu fan shrouds


If you've got a local computer shop just pick up their cheapest 120mm fans and gut them. That's all a shroud needs to be.


----------



## frizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;14606672*
> Welcome to our 2 new members...let's go for 200!


I thought I had already joined this club. I guess I didn't.

Oh well, we'll be one closer to 200 now.



I need to take more more recent photos and upload them somewhere else. This one is sorta old (sorry).


----------



## xeryus

Received my Noctua NH-D14 last week, will be joining officially later, I guess I need to make a picture and send it to shaolin95.


----------



## ScribeOne

One week in use and so far so good at 4.5GHz.


----------



## ryan w

Has anyone upgraded their AMD 2+( or similar) to a AMD 3+ like the Crosshair V Formula?

Wondering if the same Noctua mounting kit for the AMD 2+ can be a direct fit for the AM3+ and don't want to wait for Noctua to email me back because I'm assembling as we speak.....

CPU Cooler: NH-D14

Old Board: Asus M4A785-M

New Board: Asus Crosshair V Formula

Noctua web site states in the FAQ section:

"Is the cooler compatible with AMD AM3+ and FM1?
As the hole spacing for CPU cooler installation on AM3+ and FM1 is the same as on AM2, AM2+ and AM3, all the cooler is fully compatible with AM3+ and FM1 out of the box and doesn't require any modifications or upgrades."

Just not sure if they send a specific mounting kit for the AM3+ socket to make this happen...my gut says no by looking at the board...but?

UPDATE: Worked Just Fine!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

According to this: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#AM3+_Asus

It IS compatible.


----------



## Wolfgang

http://imgur.com/a/ezSzx

Heres an album with updated pics.


----------



## Ovrclck

Here's my entry, I've had this system for almost a year so far without any issues.


















Thanks to ehume, I bought two Sanyo Denki 9G1212H1011 and two Prolimatech 120 x 38mm clips from svc. Can't wait to get these mounted







Fans should be here this week and will update pics then.


----------



## RyviusRan

Add me in.

Just wondering if it's normal having Prime95 100% load temps on i5 2500k of up to 63C when Oced at 4.4ghz and 1.310v?

This test is done in a room with temps around 82-86F.


----------



## shaolin95

Welcome to all new members!


----------



## markothevrba

I got mine today


















Haven't had a chance to install it yet, but I reckon I can post the pix and ask if I can has club membership?


----------



## jagz

The NH-D14 is only $78 @ Newegg right now. I'd probably still save a few more bucks and get it at Directron but none the less, Alot better than $90..


----------



## darkstar585

here is a few photos of my project in the making....still gotta a lot of work to do but its getting there



















and an old arty shot i took before i replaced the 5770 for a 5850


----------



## ryan w

New Rig!!! Element I is now replaced with Element II










TIM applied much less than last time










Clearance with G-Skill Ripjaws good!










Finished!


----------



## markothevrba

Hey ryan w, I see you got the NH-D14 on an AMD CPU, so I was wondering, is it possible to attach the little steel mountings on without removing the mobo?
AMD boards have a built in backplate, but I don't know if it will move around when I take off the plastic thingy on the front.
I am gonna place the D14 on my sig, since I probably killed my Q6600 PC -.-


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba;14713992*
> Hey ryan w, I see you got the NH-D14 on an AMD CPU, so I was wondering, is it possible to attach the little steel mountings on without removing the mobo?
> AMD boards have a built in backplate, but I don't know if it will move around when I take off the plastic thingy on the front.
> I am gonna place the D14 on my sig, since I probably killed my Q6600 PC -.-


Short answer is yes it will fall once all screws are taken out....not far but far enough to walk out of the MB holes and possibly slide out of line... my M4A785-M that I had before the crosshair v had a standard AMD backplate and the surface that touches the MB is a thin clear plastic sheet (no adhesion).

So this is what you do if you dont want to pull the MB, it will cost a trip the home depot and 92 cents. Remember to make this work make sure there is always a screw in hole and you will be fine!

1. Go buy a pack of #6-32 x 1-1/2 or longer screws that has four screws in the pack.

2. Remove one screw at a time from your MB's socket mount, as each screw comes out immediately screw in the longer screw in its place. This way the backplate will always have screws in it and cannot drop or move.

3. Once you have all four 1-1/2" screws in you can then lift the socket mount up to the heads of the screws. Applying pressure upwards will pull the backplate up (keeps it from dropping...even if it does drop in the next step you can always move it around till it lines up again).

4. Next take out two screws from the lower side leaving two of them in the upper side. You now should have room to place the spacers and screws in the empty holes, even just one spacer and one screw is needed at this point to secure the backplate and remove the temporary long screws and old socket mount.

5. With the old out, and one spacer/screw in there to hold the backplate you can then begin assembling the Noctua mount...

Look this may be hard to understand, but I have done something similar to this, your hands will need to be good as you will only have one hand to work with well the other holds tension up so the backplate stays up.









Don't have to worry about this with the crosshair V because it has a 2 piece socket mount. You can take one side off, put the corresponding NH-D14 bracket on..then do the other side

good luck


----------



## markothevrba

thanks for the reply, but I got pissed off, went out and bought the 2500K









Now it's jut a matter of transferring all the pr0n to the external HDD, then I am ready to go









No but in all seriousness I got some data to save before I go to the 2500K rig


----------



## ryan w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markothevrba*


thanks for the reply, but I got pissed off, went out and bought the 2500K

























well that is to bad I love AMD...regardless glad to help!


----------



## markothevrba

Maybe I will get a bulldozer when the price drops, because it sounds very interesting what AMD is doing


----------



## zephyer13

Hey all. I mounted my NH-D14 cooler onto my 2500k 2 days ago. It is inside a HAF 922 with an extra 120mm on the side. Now, i think i applied a tad bit too much thermal paste, it was around the size of a pea, maybe a tiny bit bigger, but hardly. Anyways, currently my idle temps are: C0 - 36, C1 - 39, C2 - 33, C3 -34. Now, this is when my ambient temps are around 70ish+.

When i turn the AC on high for a good half an hour and the room gets chilly, the idles are usually: C0 - 31, C1 - 33, C2 - 26 to 28, C3 - 27. Just wanted to know if these temps are good because Im thinking of overclocking soon? Under load the max temp is on Core 1 at around 53c. my 2500k is at stock. Sorry for the wall of text







. Thanks in advance everybody.


----------



## markothevrba

I have about the same temps, so it's highly unlikely we both failed to apply the paste correctly


----------



## zephyer13

Alright cool xD. I checked my temps during a l4d2 session and it was ~44 on core 1, the hottest core, after 2 hours. Its usually at around that also when i play a graphical intensive game like BFBC2.


----------



## NoobHacker

the temps are weird







full load i7 2600k 4.8ghz core 1 51C and core 3 68C


----------



## markothevrba

2600K with integrated gfx? I think CPU is bottlenecking your beast GFX card


----------



## shaolin95

3 new members added....welcome!


----------



## RyviusRan

I didn't see anyone respond to this but....

Just wondering if it's normal having Prime95 100% load temps on i5 2500k of up to 63C when Oced at 4.4ghz and 1.310v?

This test is done in a room with temps around 82-86F (27.7-30C).


----------



## pedrosa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyviusRan;14770193*
> I didn't see anyone respond to this but....
> 
> Just wondering if it's normal having Prime95 100% load temps on i5 2500k of up to 63C when Oced at 4.4ghz and 1.310v?
> 
> This test is done in a room with temps around 82-86F (27.7-30C).


Temps look fine to me considering you have a pretty high ambient.
My i7 980x @ 4ghz and 1.25v gets to those temps with ambient of about 24c


----------



## RyviusRan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedrosa;14774770*
> Temps look fine to me considering you have a pretty high ambient.
> My i7 980x @ 4ghz and 1.25v gets to those temps with ambient of about 24c


Yah but the first generation i5 and i7 CPUs had a higher temp limits.


----------



## pedrosa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RyviusRan*


Yah but the first generation i5 and i7 CPUs had a higher temp limits.


They actually had lower tcase limits. If you check on the intel site the i7980x
has a tcase of 67.9c & the i5 2500k has a tcase of 72.6c.
As there is no way of measuring tcase temps the general rule is to use real temp or core temp and then subtract 5c from the reading to give approximate tcase temp. 
So going on that rule your tcase temp is about 58c well inside the max of 72.6. 
Your temps in normal use will be way below stress testing temps so you have nothing to worry about imo.


----------



## markothevrba

I see everybody saying that normal use temps are lower then when benchmarking. But my question is, whith which program? Because I stress tested my AMD X3 450 and in coretemp it reached 50C with Prime95 Large FTT's and the system was stable for 8 hours. BUT when I played GTA 4 my temps reached 54C I think and the system also crashed, so I had to quit the game and restart, so it wasn't stable....

So, does that mean that GTA4 is stressing the CPU more then Prime95?


----------



## pedrosa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba;14785883*
> I see everybody saying that normal use temps are lower then when benchmarking. But my question is, whith which program? Because I stress tested my AMD X3 450 and in coretemp it reached 50C with Prime95 Large FTT's and the system was stable for 8 hours. BUT when I played GTA 4 my temps reached 54C I think and the system also crashed, so I had to quit the game and restart, so it wasn't stable....
> 
> So, does that mean that GTA4 is stressing the CPU more then Prime95?


I think you'll find that the GTA 4 game is the problem. If you google 'GTA 4 crashes my pc' there are numerous reports of bugs in the game that are crashing pc's. As for the heat, don't forget that everything in the pc is producing more heat when playing a graphics intensive game, gpu, cpu, northbridge and even the psu(because of the high draw of power from the graphics card). Whereas prime 95 is just primarily stressing the cpu.


----------



## Paul_M

Can i Join?


----------



## rob3342421

Can I join?


----------



## rayray5670

*5mins to mount and install Noctua NH-D14*










*Had to trim one of the RAM sticks







*









Holy BiG siZe BatMan!








GTX 470SC Edition , OCZ ModXstream Pro 700W PS
















Completed and running great!!
I7 930 2.80GHz stock @4.0GHz Stable
ASUS P6T
Patriot Extreme 6GB Viper Series DDR3 PC3 12800 1600MHz









Would also like to join the club. But for the life of me, I cant find how to PM


----------



## markothevrba

You click on whoever you want to PM's name and click send private message to (name here)


----------



## shaolin95

New members added, welcome!


----------



## Ovrclck

Added two San Ace's and shroud.


----------



## markothevrba

So, by adding the san ace's did you notice any huge improvement in temps?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba;14855503*
> So, by adding the san ace's did you notice any huge improvement in temps?


maybe 1,2C when cranked up max to 2600 rpm. The ambient temps are really bad in my room right now since this crazy heat in southern California. I'll have a better idea once it cools down a bit.


----------



## markothevrba

Well, it doesn't matter what your ambient is if it was the same with the stock fans.


----------



## Ovrclck

I forgot to check my temps at idle and full load with the noctua's. I'll a/b the fans and report back with correct temp readings.


----------



## ehume

In my earlier testing I saw a 5c reduction in temps using two San Ace H101's and a shroud.


----------



## markothevrba

Nice! But the only thing is that those fans are pretty loud right :/


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba;14863543*
> Nice! But the only thing is that those fans are pretty loud right :/


That's what fan controllers are for









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobrjett

Pmd


----------



## markothevrba

Yeah, but you get 5C lower temps with fans on max right?


----------



## 0Amadeus0

Just bought one of these nice little coolers for my first build.

Mounting it on a Asus P8Z680-V PRO inside a Xigmatek Elysium.
Not had time yet but going to read through this whole thread so I can pick up any tips out there.

I'll post pics and get myself added to the list when the build is done.


----------



## masonkian

tomorrow i have coming

asrock p67 extreme4 gen 3
2500k
corsair vengeance 4gb
noctua nh-d14
haf x

will i have issues fitting this cooler on the asrock board and the vengeance ram ?


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayray5670;14837278*
> *
> Had to trim one of the RAM sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Couldn't you have moved up the 120mm fan so it wouldn't be in the way of the RAM?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14889691*
> Couldn't you have moved up the 120mm fan so it wouldn't be in the way of the RAM?


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14889752*
> i was thinking the same thing


exactly. It looks like there is only 1mm to 2mm you need to move up the fan. What's the point of removing the heat spreader on only one piece of RAM? How do you maintain the same speed on all RAM pieces? You might as well take off all of the heat spreaders.


----------



## Recipe7

I have the same exact set of RAM and was able to fit the fan without any problems.

Poor heat spreaders.


----------



## -Id-

I own a p8z69-pro mobo, and it only takes a 4-pin fan. What can I do? I've already bought the NH-D14.


----------



## markothevrba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Id-;14890721*
> I own a p8z69-pro mobo, and it only takes a 4-pin fan. What can I do? I've already bought the NH-D14.


Either plug it into the molex with an adapter they gave you, or into a fan controller if you have one, but you can plug a 3 pin fan into a 4 pin CPU fan socket.
But it's not garanteed that it will control the fan, since some boards don't have voltage control, just PWM control on the CPU socket


----------



## ehume

Don't be too quick to criticize someone for not moving his fans up. He may have a limit, such as how much distance there is between the motherboard and the side panel. Some cases are just narrow. It's why I recommend doing your homework to make sure you get a wide enough case.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Don't be too quick to criticize someone for not moving his fans up. He may have a limit, such as how much distance there is between the motherboard and the side panel. Some cases are just narrow. It's why I recommend doing your homework to make sure you get a wide enough case.


I wasn't criticising







I just don't see why cutting the spreader was needed? I can see where you are coming from with the side panel but heck the 140mm fan sticks out further then he/she would of needed to move the fan to get those stick to fit? As looking at the photo it only needed to be moved a few mm's. (that could also be the camera angle though?)


----------



## CerealKillah

My 140 on my D14 has a bad bearing and has become unbearably noisy.

I am looking for a few good fans to use as replacements. Hoping for something cheap (in the 10 dollar range). I plan on replacing both fans.

Suggestions?


----------



## ehume

Look at item 4 in my sig. Start with chapter 1.

In general I recommend the TY-140. But IIRC Noctua guarantees their fans for six years. If you write to them they may replace your fan for free.


----------



## King Who Dat

Anyone know of an Nh-c14 club ? Not many of us around I'm sure, but I love mine. I ordered a 3rd 140mm noctua fan for it and I was hoping to find info on what kind of temp changes I can expect. Thanks.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Id-;14890721*
> I own a p8z69-pro mobo, and it only takes a 4-pin fan. What can I do? I've already bought the NH-D14.


Use a 4-pin pwm Y-splitter.


----------



## CerealKillah

OK so here is what the plan is:

I have a TY-140 laying around, new in the box. After some reading, I think I can make that work.

I am also getting 2 AP-15s for my birthday. I am planning on AP15-TY140-AP15 on my D14.

Does anyone have any experience with this setup or something similar?


----------



## Steev08

Hi guys, i have just bought the D14, going to order the rest of the PC soon, I have a question about connecting the fans... motherboard will be a Asus P8Z68-V.

I would like to use the U.L.N.A splitter but then wouldn't that keep it at 1 speed 24/7? Am i right in thinking if i use this ulna AND asus fan xpert then it wouldn't work due to not enough volts?

If i wasn't to use the U.L.N.A splitter and run at 12v can i use Asus Fan Xpert to control BOTH fans? 1 fan in CPU_FAN and 1 in CHA_FAN or CHA_FAN2 as these support Asus fan xpert.

Or Use the Y-Splitter but my understanding on that is you can only control 1 fan as 1 of the connection is 2 pin.

I hope this makes sense but basically i want to know if i can use Asus Fan Xpert on both the fans? Set a profile to increase fan speed as the temps get higher.

I think my best way to control both fans on this will be 1 in CPU_FAN and other in CHA_FAN and set them both on the same profiles?

EDIT, just looking at the P8Z68-V manual it shows the board as having a CPU_FAN & CPU_FAN_OPT header. Does the OPT stand for "Optional" for these dual fan coolers? If so that would make sense and about time lol but will an xpert run on that header?


----------



## markothevrba

I don't want to burst your bubble, but I have the same mobo and it only has PWM cpu fan control, so it won't controll the fans, they will just run full speed non stop...


----------



## Steev08

Apparently Noctua dont use PWM Fans?

http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/32394-noctua-nh-d14-fan-speed-problem/

I don't know, so my only options are..

1, Connect both to a Fan Controller.
2, Connect them to the Y Splitter = both 12v from CPU_FAN
3, Connect them to the U.L.N.A Splitters separately = both about 8v? to CPU_FAN & CPU_FAN_OPT?

I guess i will have a play when i build it, the 2 fans at 12v 24/7 will be perfectly ok if its silent anyhow lol.

Yeah, its not the MB its just because the fans are 3 pins and dont support PWM. Buy 2 new 4 pin fans and we could control them am guessing? Sak it though, am buying a fan controller anyhow so will just use the Y splitter and connect both of the fans as 1 in the controller.

Am thinking of getting this controller because it looks pretty neat and go well with the CM 690II case

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-sentry-mesh-5-channel-30w-fan-controller-525-black

5 x 30W Channels, the NF-P14 fan only uses 1.2W according to specs so using both the D14 Fans on 1 of the channels will be WAY more than enough? Maybe overkill but i do like the look of it and will use my 2 front case fans as well as another 1 or 2 fans as well.


----------



## 0Amadeus0

I'm in the same boat mate.
Don't want to change the fans as from what I hear they're goodens.

Looking at fan controllers myself but I think I'll see how loud they are at 100%


----------



## markothevrba

I have them connected to a single fan controller port with a Y splitter. Works good, on lowest it's inaudible and on high is bareable (I am a quiet freak, so I can't have it on high non stop).
It sucks when you buy a 150€ MOBO and it doesn't support 3 pin fans on the CPU socket... I mean, my 60€ Gigabyte board supported that.

I don't know if it would work by plugging the fans into the Case fan socket, since I don't know if it bases the speed off the CPU temp?

I guess that's the next thing for me to try, since I would love to have it automated because I tend to forget to ramp up the fans when gaming... and PWM fans aren't an option. I mean I shouldn't have to buy it, after spending so much on a cooler and MOBO


----------



## Steev08

You not tried the ULNA cables? Going by Toms review from OC3D theres not much difference in temp and its near on silent at about 8volts. Think am going to have to have a good play with different setups and OCs on my i5 2500k

ULNA with a 4Ghz OC
Normal 12v with a 4Ghz OC

Test the noise/temp ratio see what's best. Hard to decide without a build but yeah, i didn't realise the fans were not 4 Pin PWM fans when i ordered







Should have checked tbh.

My old rig was a Q6600 AMD rig, forgot the MB was about £100 or so and a ASUS Silent Square Evo 4pin PWM controlled cooler, nice and simple, plug it in, set up the profile in asus fan xpert and sorted.


----------



## markothevrba

Yup, I had a Gigabyte board and Arctic Freezer Xtreme. 3 pin fan, worked like a charm... now I got this better PC and I have to do it manually.

And there is minor difference betwen low and high fan speed.


----------



## smaudioz

Got this yesterday and installed today, pretty pleased with the temps (about 25C idle and 42C at 100% prime 95 smallffts with stock clocks), it replaced a be quiet dark rock advanced which was giving me fairly high load temps and also when i took it off it looked like not all of heatsink had made contact with the TIM on the CPU (this is the 2nd time this had happened, the mounting system is just rubbish).

Anyways I've tried setting it to voltage mode and read a few pages in this thread, but at idle i only get about 300RPM and about 600RPM at load, is there any way of changing this? Anyways since the temps are so good I think I'll just attach the ULNAs too for the lower noise level if there is no way to get the RPM higher than it currently is using smart fan voltage setting.

I also read this on the Noctua website, I hope this isn't the case with my motherboard (Gigabyte Z68 UD4):

"The fan doesn't start with the Ultra-Low-Noise Adaptor (ULNA)!
Unfortunately, many Gigabyte mainboards use a special control circuit that can lead to start-up problems in conjunction with the Ultra-Low-Noise Adaptor (ULNA). This control circuit remains active even when automatic fan control is disabled in the BIOS. In these cases, please use the fan without the ULNA or connect it directly to the power supply (or an external fan controller) in order to ensure reliable operation with the ULNA."


----------



## ehume

smaudioz - go into your BIOS. On the first page find PC Health. Look in there toward the bottom. There should be a pair of settings that allow you to set the cpu fan(s) to auto control, with Voltage control mode. Then all you need is the Y-cable. No need for ULNA adapters: the motherboard will slow the fans down during idle, spin them up to max only during max load.

You'll be happy you chose a Gigabyte board.

BTW - look at the manual, p55.


----------



## Steev08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14928341*
> smaudioz - go into your BIOS. On the first page find PC Health. Look in there toward the bottom. There should be a pair of settings that allow you to set the cpu fan(s) to auto control, with Voltage control mode. Then all you need is the Y-cable. No need for ULNA adapters: the motherboard will slow the fans down during idle, spin them up to max only during max load.
> 
> You'll be happy you chose a Gigabyte board.
> 
> BTW - look at the manual, p55.


There's nothing alike for the asus Z68 boards? I just find it wrong that on a brand new £120+ board that it doesn't slow the cpu fans down during idle and speed them up?

Or am I confusing automatic speed with Asus fan thing? Surely all boards future the lower rpm for fans when idle, but I can't use the profile manual setup of fan speed due to the fans not being pwm correct? But the mb will still auto adjust the rpm for when idle but I just don have a say as to what rpm?


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14928341*
> smaudioz - go into your BIOS. On the first page find PC Health. Look in there toward the bottom. There should be a pair of settings that allow you to set the cpu fan(s) to auto control, with Voltage control mode. Then all you need is the Y-cable. No need for ULNA adapters: the motherboard will slow the fans down during idle, spin them up to max only during max load.
> 
> You'll be happy you chose a Gigabyte board.
> 
> BTW - look at the manual, p55.


Hi ehume, I think you misread my post. I have set the smart fan to auto and voltage mode already however it makes the fans spin at only 300RPM at idle and 600RPM at load which isn't enough, also it seemed I could still hear it a lot at 300RPM which isn't great, it should be inaudible at that speed.


----------



## smaudioz

Has anybody tried putting a beQuiet Silent Wings fan onto the D14? Do they fit ok? I'm thinking of maybe replacing the NF P12 with a Silent Wings PWM fan.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steev08;14930452*
> There's nothing alike for the asus Z68 boards? I just find it wrong that on a brand new £120+ board that it doesn't slow the cpu fans down during idle and speed them up?
> 
> Or am I confusing automatic speed with Asus fan thing? Surely all boards future the lower rpm for fans when idle, but I can't use the profile manual setup of fan speed due to the fans not being pwm correct? But the mb will still auto adjust the rpm for when idle but I just don have a say as to what rpm?


I was severely disappointed when I got my As.s board. There is Voltage control of one of my Chassis headers, but it only drops fans to about two-thirds of the max speed. There is no Voltage control of CPU headers like the full-range control I saw in my Gigabyte motherboards. I was mislead by some user posts.

So, the only way to control fans with an As.s board is to put PWM fans in your heatsink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz;14931646*
> Hi ehume, I think you misread my post. I have set the smart fan to auto and voltage mode already however it makes the fans spin at only 300RPM at idle and 600RPM at load which isn't enough, also it seemed I could still hear it a lot at 300RPM which isn't great, it should be inaudible at that speed.


That's just weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz;14934032*
> Has anybody tried putting a beQuiet Silent Wings fan onto the D14? Do they fit ok? I'm thinking of maybe replacing the NF P12 with a Silent Wings PWM fan.


If your fan has 120mm screw holes you can adapt it for the D14. See this link.


----------



## markothevrba

Ok, I'm gonna ask here, I just noticed, that my idle temps are weird.
Sig PC and my idle temps are about 32-35C on each core and 26C on the CPU.
Did I seat it wrong? I read other people getting lower idle temps when OC'd, but mine is at stock









My ambient temp is 24C, is this temp normal? what are you guys getting?


----------



## Colin_MC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaudioz;14934032*
> Has anybody tried putting a beQuiet Silent Wings fan onto the D14? Do they fit ok? I'm thinking of maybe replacing the NF P12 with a Silent Wings PWM fan.


I've 2x Silent Wings USC 140mm (not the 12cm as you probably want to put) and it's ok, but:
1. I'm not using original fan clips, but zip-ties
2. to do the proper zip-tying, you have to remove the grey thing that is supposed to minimize vibrations etc, when mounted on the case

If you want, I can add a picture how does it look like.

I've tried 4 variants of fans on NH-D14:
a) P12 + P14
b) 2xP14
c) P14 + SGT
d) 2 x BQ SW USC 140mm

and the last one has the best ratio noise/performance. P14 fans are quite loud in my opinion (I've a fan controller







- Zalman MFC-3 and Scythe Kaze Q)


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC;14943732*
> I've 2x Silent Wings USC 140mm (not the 12cm as you probably want to put) and it's ok, but:
> 1. I'm not using original fan clips, but zip-ties
> 2. to do the proper zip-tying, you have to remove the grey thing that is supposed to minimize vibrations etc, when mounted on the case
> 
> If you want, I can add a picture how does it look like.
> 
> I've tried 4 variants of fans on NH-D14:
> a) P12 + P14
> b) 2xP14
> c) P14 + SGT
> d) 2 x BQ SW USC 140mm
> 
> and the last one has the best ratio noise/performance. P14 fans are quite loud in my opinion (I've a fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Zalman MFC-3 and Scythe Kaze Q)


Yeah if you could, I'm thinking of leaving on the P14 and possibly swapping the P12 for the be quiet. The Be Quiet is off my Dark Rock advanced so it doesn't have those grey mounts, it is mounted on that with some rubber clip things which I'd have to try and remove. I also have another Be quiet USC 120mm which I've put as an exhaust but I don't see the point in replacing the P14 wth that as I'd keep the noctuas in the case anyways, and having that in the middle helps blow air into the power heatsinks.

First I'm going to try the D14 with the noctua fans using ULNA, if it's quiet enough I might not bother putting the Silent Wings PWM on, not decided yet, I'll see how you've attached them.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba;14943617*
> Ok, I'm gonna ask here, I just noticed, that my idle temps are weird.
> Sig PC and my idle temps are about 32-35C on each core and 26C on the CPU.
> Did I seat it wrong? I read other people getting lower idle temps when OC'd, but mine is at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ambient temp is 24C, is this temp normal? what are you guys getting?


There are alot of factors that make for different temps with these coolers like case size,case pressure,air humidity and what not but if in doubt it wouldn't harm to resit it.

Just use a very small amout of TIM and I personally spread it evenly before putting it on but some people don't and tbh it doesn't matter which way you do it as long as it's a thin amount and even.


----------



## Colin_MC

Nothing looking fantastic. Well - I've removed the grey things in corners, as seen below:








I've linked 2 zipties, then "used" them - so the fans are on place, then cut off the unnecessary part.
This is how it looks like (it was after preliminary assembly - now it's looking better in the case)


----------



## smaudioz

Thanks but I can't even see how you've attached them in that photo. I don't see any zip ties on them either.

Oh I see the one on the right side of the heatsink, I don't understand how they're being held in place though.


----------



## Colin_MC

I'll make a more detailed picture tomorrow, when I'll get back from business trip to Prague


----------



## auth100488

Noctua DH-14 + Vengeance
It is mounted over Phenom BE THUBAN x6 3.8
On a Sabertooth 990fx
So yeah noctua is HUGE but it does fit (with minor changes)
You basicly just need to up the external fan a bit i took some pictures.


























So for those like me that were wondering YES it fit, and it keeps my x6 around 25 degree idle (haven't tested full charge)


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba;14943617*
> Ok, I'm gonna ask here, I just noticed, that my idle temps are weird.
> Sig PC and my idle temps are about 32-35C on each core and 26C on the CPU.
> Did I seat it wrong? I read other people getting lower idle temps when OC'd, but mine is at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ambient temp is 24C, is this temp normal? what are you guys getting?


Depends on several factors, as stated before. mine idles at or slightly below ambient (depending on clock) on the external cpu thermal diode, so i'd say that temperature is fine. but what are you getting for load temps?


----------



## Steev08

@ auth100488, thanx for posting the D14 with the Vengeance, I am getting the Vengeance ram but the LP version as i didn't think it would fit, Maybe i will still get the LP to be on the safe side anyhow but thanx for posting that.

Also, Fractal Design Silent fans? I have 1 120mm for my rear when i build it, seriously thinking of buying 2 140mm for the top for my black CM690ii Case


----------



## auth100488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steev08;14948353*
> @ auth100488, thanx for posting the D14 with the Vengeance, I am getting the Vengeance ram but the LP version as i didn't think it would fit, Maybe i will still get the LP to be on the safe side anyhow but thanx for posting that.
> 
> Also, Fractal Design Silent fans? I have 1 120mm for my rear when i build it, seriously thinking of buying 2 140mm for the top for my black CM690ii Case


Np, btw heres what ram i used :
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145347

its tight but it keeps my penom x6 1100T @t 27c idle hehe! worth the risk


----------



## arrow0309

Hi everyone, I'm gonna join this club pretty soon since I've allready switched my old Megahalems with a NH-D14 (I actually sold my Mega and buy on our italian forum the NH-D14 with three fans for 5 € extra only)








The cooler is in optimal state (used to work for only 3-4 months) and it has the stock Noctua fans + the third P14 fan with the original mounting clips.
Gonna give up for a while the high rpm fans and try to see how good work these Noctua's in the stock formula with the third P14 pull fan.
I hope I don't have to remove my rear case fan (AP-15). I'll try to change my pc config. this weekend and let you know the results.


----------



## Colin_MC

Hmm


----------



## 0Amadeus0

That dust or a reflection on the top?

Also I'm new to this so what is the purpose of the Velcro strap over the PSU?


----------



## Colin_MC

That's unfortunately dust. Vaccum didnt' help, I must wash the radiator








Velcro strap is the standard support in Raven 2 or Fortress 2 case.


----------



## hasan291

Got the D14(Im a bit late i know)
One awsome cooler, as my stock intel cooler went to 80c on full load on stock clocks!
Fits nicely in my TT element V case
Using it on i7 920 D0 @ 4.0 @ 1.20Vcore and 1.30 QPI, testing
Used AS5 coz i had some lying around
Are the temps ok?


----------



## shaolin95

Welcome new members...We are in good pace to hit 200 in less time than I thought.


----------



## arrow0309

Count me in too



























I'll do some torture tests soon.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291;14968933*
> Got the D14(Im a bit late i know)
> One awsome cooler, as my stock intel cooler went to 80c on full load on stock clocks!
> Fits nicely in my TT element V case
> Using it on i7 920 D0 @ 4.0 @ 1.20Vcore and 1.30 QPI, testing
> Used AS5 coz i had some lying around
> Are the temps ok?


Very nice.

Question: how much room is there behind your motherboard try for cables?

Also: if you moved that top exhaust fan to the front position and used it as an intake, what would happen to your temps? Worth trying?

Always looking for more data.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC;14964773*
> Hmm


Get a Datavac!


----------



## hasan291

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14969258*
> Very nice.
> 
> Question: how much room is there behind your motherboard try for cables?
> 
> Also: if you moved that top exhaust fan to the front position and used it as an intake, what would happen to your temps? Worth trying?
> 
> Always looking for more data.


Thanks
There is enough space behind the tray, but not enough space in the holes to feed through.

I know it looks a bit messy, because my psu cable connectors are very close together. For example, if i need 1 sata power connector, 2 or more more will be fairly close and visible. Also the holes are very full and tight
And my 24pin and 8 pin cables are very short

Good idea, i might try to move that fan sometime, im a bit tired right now:headscrat


----------



## hasan291

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14969195*
> Count me in too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do some torture tests soon.


Nice triple fan setup
Now you just need another NF-P14 to replace the P12


----------



## markothevrba

Actually, the P12 has better static pressure and I think airflow, so technically it's better for heatsinks


----------



## Colin_MC

Hmm
After a small wash


















I had a spare 14cm BQ SW so...


----------



## markothevrba

What do you mean by "wash"?


----------



## Colin_MC

Radiator was under the shower and after the process - dryer went into action. No electronic parts (or fans) were harmed


----------



## markothevrba

lol, way to clean it


----------



## Colin_MC

Well - if vacuum cleaner didn't help earlier...


----------



## smaudioz

I'm thinking of replacing the P12 fan on my D14, and then linking the P14 and Silent Wings exhaust fan (on the case, not the heatsink) together with a Y splitter to connect to 1 header on the fan controller (the P14 is 1200rpm and the Silent Wings is 1500rpm), will it be alright to do this and will it just limit the Silent Wings to the P14s max speed?


----------



## Colin_MC

There won't be a "connection" between RPM of SW and P14. If you'll set 5V, then it'll be 500 on P14 and 625 on Be Quiet.


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC;14980147*
> There won't be a "connection" between RPM of SW and P14. If you'll set 5V, then it'll be 500 on P14 and 625 on Be Quiet.


Oh ok, I'd seen other people saying if they're both linked together to a fan controller they'd both run at the same speed, but fan controllers operate on voltage so why would that happen, thanks. Hopefully I can fit my Silent Wings PWM from the Dark Rock advanced onto it with it's own rubber clip things and won't have to make any custom attachments.


----------



## kenox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribeOne;14660742*
> One week in use and so far so good at 4.5GHz.


Hi Im new here...Can somebody give me an advise w/ my rig...

my board is Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 w/ Noctua NH D14...

would it fit to my Corsair Vengeance? Can i use 3 fans on Noctua NH D14? (case is Silverstone Rave02)

Is any body here using Silverstone Raven02 w/ Noctua NH D14? can i see your rig?


----------



## Colin_MC

kenox - I've posted pics with NH-D14 in Raven 2, couple of posts earlier. Vengeance is too high IMO, Low Profile would be ok. 3 fans - it's possible, of course.


----------



## Qubits

Nevermind.


----------



## kenox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC;15013118*
> kenox - I've posted pics with NH-D14 in Raven 2, couple of posts earlier. Vengeance is too high IMO, Low Profile would be ok. 3 fans - it's possible, of course.


Hi..thank you...and yeah i did see the pic you posted..im glad i wasn't able to but the RAM's yet...

if i would put 3 fans on the noctua would it not be blocking the exhaust fan? or if its blocking..would it affect the air flow?


----------



## Colin_MC

G.Skill Ripjaws is the highest memory you can buy, to fit it in under NH-D14.
If you'd put 3 fans, it won't be blocking exhaust fan (as you could see in my picture, there's at least 5cm clearance), but also you won't see any dramatic temp. difference on CPU.


----------



## kenox

i'll just go for ripjaws then...thanks alot...

that's the down side for big cpu cooler though =)


----------



## Colin_MC

Next time - pls have a look at the page of Noctua









http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#DDR3


----------



## kenox

yeah i already did... i was just being sure about it... specially w/ the case + board ...
thanks a lot =)


----------



## saer

I've got two extra nf-p14s from my old setup, if anyone is looking to go triple 140s


----------



## groggyseven

I can haz membership?


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer;15019239*
> I've got two extra nf-p14s from my old setup, if anyone is looking to go triple 140s


Cool looking side of a psu


----------



## Colin_MC

groggyseven - what's that monkey doing there?


----------



## kenox

what a huge cooler =)


----------



## kenox

can i use 3 140mm fans for nh-d14?


----------



## Colin_MC

You've already asked about it 19 hours ago (and there was an answer)... Yes - you can.


----------



## kenox

sori =( im just being sure if you can install the 3 140mm fans...the last time i asked is about 120mm fans ...


----------



## Colin_MC

If I could install 3x140mm, then what do you think about 120mm ones?









BTW - your last time was general question, not specifying dimensions


----------



## markothevrba

I know it was probably posted before, but how much of a difference should I expect if I replace the 120mm fan with a 140mm (all noctua fans ofcourse)


----------



## Colin_MC

Difference in temperatures - minimal , maybe one degree (I switched from P12+P14 to 2xP14, so it's from my experience), noise is ... worse, P14 makes some kind of strange humming (at least it bothered me). I'd rather stay with P12+P14 or if switching to 140mm fans - sth like TY-140 (or Be Quiet Silent Wings USC 140mm) would be better.


----------



## markothevrba

So it's the 140mm one that is the onisy one? I could use my case noctua 120mm fan and use 2x120mm?
Technically for heatsinks the 120mm one should be better because it has more static pressure? :/


----------



## Colin_MC

Yes, mine 140 ones were more noisy. Checking 2x120mm is IMO a better idea







(or better 140mm - like I wrote above)


----------



## markothevrba

Thx for help


----------



## groggyseven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*


groggyseven - what's that monkey doing there?










he's keeping an eye on my stuff


----------



## CerealKillah

Last night I installed 66% of my fan upgrade.

So far have the AP-15 and TY-140 drilled and installed. Hopefully my clips from Noctua will get here today and the 2nd AP-15 will be installed.


----------



## Florida_Dan

So I went out and got me one....I gotta say I love this thing and I haven't had it 24 hours yet. I muse on at some length about the "hows" and "whys" over in my build log: Assembling Daedalus. So, I won't bore everyone with that again.

Right now I'm running the stock fans full-out, but think I'm going to try one of the lower noise adapters later today and see what that does for me. My temps, under load, with a moderate OC (4.4) are in the 56 - 60 range, so I'm pretty happy, but I'm thinking about pulling it and re-applying the TIM.





(I just can't seem to nail the white balance in my office. I gotta take a look at what kind of light bulbs are in here.)


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Florida_Dan;15048598*
> (I just can't seem to nail the white balance in my office. I gotta take a look at what kind of light bulbs are in here.)


nice looking build









what type of camera do you use? I have the exact same problem with my konica minolta 7d and I whittled it down to florescent energy saving bulbs that I used in my living room.

This is what the photos of my custom coffee table rig before I changed the bulbs.










After shortly getting fed up and buying pure white halogens they now come out like this.









edit: I know my shots aren't perfect but it does show what a difference the bulbs made and both were taken without flash.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Here's mine :


----------



## Florida_Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;15048710*
> nice looking build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what type of camera do you use? I have the exact same problem with my konica minolta 7d and I whittled it down to florescent energy saving bulbs that I used in my living room.


Thanks! I'm certainly enjoying it.

The camera is a Nikon D90. It's recorded WB is usually better, but I've got a real melange of sources in the space where I took these. When I get fed up enough I'll probably break out the calibration card and do it the old fashioned way. But that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## Kieran

I have currently got a 1055T and am looking for a cooler that will give me low temperatures when i overclock it to about 3.9-4GHz. Would the NH-D14 be ideal for this or should i go for a Corsair H100.


----------



## langer1972

The cooler that I am going to be using is going to be NH-D14 on the Gigabyte 990fxa-ud7 MD and the ram I am going to be using is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

My question is it going to clear the fan?

I hope so.


----------



## markothevrba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972;15059861*
> The cooler that I am going to be using is going to be NH-D14 on the Gigabyte 990fxa-ud7 MD and the ram I am going to be using is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303
> 
> My question is it going to clear the fan?
> 
> I hope so.


Google is your best friend









http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en


----------



## CloudWhite

Hey everyone, just got my D14. Here's the obligatory pic in an Antec 900. Barely fits!


----------



## Colin_MC

Kieran - NH-D14 will be definitely enough, no need for noisy H100


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran;15059319*
> I have currently got a 1055T and am looking for a cooler that will give me low temperatures when i overclock it to about 3.9-4GHz. Would the NH-D14 be ideal for this or should i go for a Corsair H100.


I have 1090T BE at 4.0 ambient 31 c highest temp under load is 49 c reported by asus probe II core is even lower...NH-D14 works wicked good!


----------



## silis

Here my little beib.


----------



## chaics

guys. is this normal, i've unlock my phenom II 555 to B55 @3.3ghz and 1.35v.

the cpu temp idle around 45+-celsius and loads during OCCT is around 58-59C. the ambient temp is around 29-30C.
cant see the core temps cause unlock cores dy.

just wonder if the temps are ok. btw, using noctua nh-d14..


----------



## shaolin95

Welcome all new members...200 members here we come!


----------



## markothevrba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaics;15082228*
> guys. is this normal, i've unlock my phenom II 555 to B55 @3.3ghz and 1.35v.
> 
> the cpu temp idle around 45+-celsius and loads during OCCT is around 58-59C. the ambient temp is around 29-30C.
> cant see the core temps cause unlock cores dy.
> 
> just wonder if the temps are ok. btw, using noctua nh-d14..


It's normal. The temps are wrong when you unlock the CPU, the sensors go all buggy.
What were your temps before you unlocked? What do you use to measure it?


----------



## chaics

@markothevrba
before unlock is around 25-30c during idle..abt the same as my old arctic cooling freezer pro. CPU @ TMPIN0 in cpuid hw monitor) temp during idle is around 40-45c.

should i just deduct 10c from the CPU temp once i unlock my cores?

most of the time i use CPUID HW monitor. sometimes uses [email protected]


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaics;15084364*
> @markothevrba
> before unlock is around 25-30c during idle..abt the same as my old arctic cooling freezer pro. CPU @ TMPIN0 in cpuid hw monitor) temp during idle is around 40-45c.
> 
> should i just deduct 10c from the CPU temp once i unlock my cores?
> 
> most of the time i use CPUID HW monitor. sometimes uses [email protected]


Its a little more complicated then just deducting 10c as you may find your temp sensors will go extremely crazy when the CPU is unlocked....i know mine does! I get readings ranging from -10c load to 400c load in core temp and HW monitor.

Unless you get a temp probe the only way to "somewhat accurately" measure the temp is going into your bios and see what it says.....then add at least 25c to that number as the operating system and processor loading will easily increase temps by that much.

Don't worry if you think you have calculated the temps higher then they actually are....its a safer option then calculating them too low trust me


----------



## PontiacGTX

Do you think NH D14 wont touch Upper Fans(Thunderblade 120mmx25mm x2) having MSI G41TM-P31 and Corsair XSM2 with Cooler Master HAF 912.....


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX;15087451*
> Do you think NH D14 wont touch Upper Fans(Thunderblade 120mmx25mm x2) having MSI G41TM-P31 and Corsair XSM2 with Cooler Master HAF 912.....


It seems it won't touch those top fans since they're 25mm width:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-a-1049.html#post12028991


----------



## eatRAMEN

Had this for a while now, so you can count me in too!


----------



## -Id-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatRAMEN;15115218*
> Had this for a while now, so you can count me in too!


That case looks *clean*.


----------



## CerealKillah

Wanted to post my D14 mod/upgrade here.

Removed the stock fans and replaced them with 2 Gentle Typoon 1850's and 1 TY140 in this config:

AP15->TY140->AP15

I am running Prime overclocked at 4.6 @ 1.4 volts and at 10 minutes in core temps are at 55C. Going to let it go a little longer









This combo is a little noisier than stock, but is a few degrees cooler...AND I got to hack up 3 nice fans


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah;15121492*
> Wanted to post my D14 mod/upgrade here.
> 
> Removed the stock fans and replaced them with 2 Gentle Typoon 1850's and 1 TY140 in this config:
> 
> AP15->TY140->AP15
> 
> I am running Prime overclocked at 4.6 @ 1.4 volts and at 10 minutes in core temps are at 55C. Going to let it go a little longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This combo is a little noisier than stock, but is a few degrees cooler...AND I got to hack up 3 nice fans


Actually, you could have avoided hacking up the two AP-15's by using Megahalems clips.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15121558*
> Actually, you could have avoided hacking up the two AP-15's by using Megahalems clips.


Haha. Enjoyed hacking the fans up actually. Thanks to YOUR guide ehume


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah;15121584*
> Haha. Enjoyed hacking the fans up actually. Thanks to YOUR guide ehume


I really love this hobby. You get to do the physical hacking as well as OCing.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah;15121492*
> Wanted to post my D14 mod/upgrade here.
> 
> Removed the stock fans and replaced them with 2 Gentle Typoon 1850's and 1 TY140 in this config:
> 
> AP15->TY140->AP15
> 
> I am running Prime overclocked at 4.6 @ 1.4 volts and at 10 minutes in core temps are at 55C. Going to let it go a little longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This combo is a little noisier than stock, but is a few degrees cooler...AND I got to hack up 3 nice fans


Forgot to post an update last night. After running Prime Blend for over an hour, max temps on my 4.6 2500K @ 1.4 was 58C.

I am happy!


----------



## DaSaint79

Wishes there was a local store near Metro Detroit that sold this. The rest of my build gets here on Tuesday.

Can't wait to join this club.


----------



## ryan w

Hell yeah Final Build Complete! NH-D14/1090T 4.0 ghz/Crosshair V MAX temp 50 C with 32 ambient!


----------



## GOTFrog

Heres my system









Where did the Motherboard go








Fits just right, yay for electrical tape








Had a hard time getting those connector into the motherboard


----------



## Mightylobo

Anyone try replacing the middle fan with a P12 and run another one on the other end of the tower?


----------



## bnmbnm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mightylobo;15184540*
> Anyone try replacing the middle fan with a P12 and run another one on the other end of the tower?


i do, did not notice temp difference maybe 1-2 degrees max, i did it cause i like the looks this way and put the P14 in the front.

pics are old but it looks like this:


----------



## TenshiPL




----------



## narwhal




----------



## markothevrba

@narwhal

So... you are just rocking no fans?


----------



## rob3342421

I swear I asked to be in this ages ago? =p haha


----------



## Furore

For an Asus P8Z68-V PRO, the CPU Fan connectors are 4-pin. I assume the proper way to install the fan is to use the U.L.N.A ? Anyone with this mobo help a brother out? Thank you.


----------



## markothevrba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furore;15246654*
> For an Asus P8Z68-V PRO, the CPU Fan connectors are 4-pin. I assume the proper way to install the fan is to use the U.L.N.A ? Anyone with this mobo help a brother out? Thank you.


If you want the board to control the fan speed itself you need to plug it into Chassis fan connectors (don't use any adaptors). This way, the board will keep the fans at about 800-900RPM when idle and they will rack up when CPU gets hot.

The CPU fan connectors spin full sped only because they don't have PWM.

If you just want the fan to run slow and not speed up at all then use the LNA or ULNA combined with the molex adaptor and connect it directly to the 12V rail


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furore*


For an Asus P8Z68-V PRO, the CPU Fan connectors are 4-pin. I assume the proper way to install the fan is to use the U.L.N.A ? Anyone with this mobo help a brother out? Thank you.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *markothevrba*


If you want the board to control the fan speed itself you need to plug it into Chassis fan connectors (don't use any adaptors). This way, the board will keep the fans at about 800-900RPM when idle and they will rack up when CPU gets hot.

The CPU fan connectors spin full sped only because they don't have PWM.

If you just want the fan to run slow and not speed up at all then use the LNA or ULNA combined with the molex adaptor and connect it directly to the 12V rail


Just remember to tell Fan Xpert that you want it on Standard or some other profile. Default is Disabled, or full speed.


----------



## markothevrba

I tried the fan xpert on silent and CPU fan just keeps spinning away... Chassis fan sockets work great with standard profile tho


----------



## cmdrdredd

Question for owners of this heatsink. If you have owned it for a long period of time hanging off your motherboard, has there been any potential damage or warping of the motherboard due to the weight of the NH-D14? Would it be advisable for me to bend some wire or a cort hanger to support it more from the top of my case somehow? Is that not necessary. These new heatsinks are huge and I know the manufacturer says it won't hurt the board or anything but they won't buy me a new motherboard if it did lol.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*


Question for owners of this heatsink. If you have owned it for a long period of time hanging off your motherboard, has there been any potential damage or warping of the motherboard due to the weight of the NH-D14? Would it be advisable for me to bend some wire or a cort hanger to support it more from the top of my case somehow? Is that not necessary. These new heatsinks are huge and I know the manufacturer says it won't hurt the board or anything but they won't buy me a new motherboard if it did lol.


I had no issues with it on my old EVGA E757 board, heck my comp even fell on my desk and it didn't hurt it.
My current board however is a different story. Bought it on Ebay for $50 because its technically Broken. It will only Boot/run properly if my heatsink is supported, so i made a custom bracket with a coat-hanger:


----------



## steven88

Hey guys,

If anybody wants to mount a clip for the 3rd fan on their NH-D14, PM me. I have three sets of official Noctua clips. I know Noctua sends them out for free to guys in the USA, but it usually takes about a month to arrive. If you want them now, I have it ready to go, USA only...

I won't be charging for the clips...just PM me for details


----------



## cmdrdredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15272477*
> I had no issues with it on my old EVGA E757 board, heck my comp even fell on my desk and it didn't hurt it.
> My current board however is a different story. Bought it on Ebay for $50 because its technically Broken. It will only Boot/run properly if my heatsink is supported, so i made a custom bracket with a coat-hanger:


That's what i was thinking. Seems like a good idea if for nothing else but peace of mind.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;15276773*
> Hey guys,
> 
> If anybody wants to mount a clip for the 3rd fan on their NH-D14, PM me. I have three sets of official Noctua clips. I know Noctua sends them out for free to guys in the USA, but it usually takes about a month to arrive. If you want them now, I have it ready to go, USA only...
> 
> I won't be charging for the clips...just PM me for details


Thanks for your generosity steven. I don't need any, but I appreciate it!

+rep!


----------



## TenshiPL

With UCTB12


----------



## Ant4res

WhatÂ´s about enermax fans performance vs noctua fans perfomance in the noctua cooler?

And BTW what is the reference of that "be quiet" fan ?


----------



## chris-br

Add me, please:


----------



## GForceXIII

how do you guys manage the hot northbridge and mosfet temps with the d14?
my cpu always throttles whenever the northbridge or mosfets get too hot even when the cpu temp is below 62.


----------



## munaim1

Thought I'd let you guys know, free mount for those looking to upgrade to the 2011 socket:

More info can be found here: http://www.vortez.net/news_story/noctua_free_hsf_mount_upgrades_for_x79s_lga2011.html

You could add to the OP if you like


----------



## Recipe7

ohh, nice find. +rep =)


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thought I'd let you guys know, free mount for those looking to upgrade to the 2011 socket:

More info can be found here: http://www.vortez.net/news_story/noc...s_lga2011.html

You could add to the OP if you like










Gotta love Noctua. Best customer service imo


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForceXIII;15350578*
> how do you guys manage the hot northbridge and mosfet temps with the d14?
> my cpu always throttles whenever the northbridge or mosfets get too hot even when the cpu temp is below 62.


Normally i would say with the Mosfets in that orientation, they should be fine, but those heatsinks do more for looks then actual cooling. The board i had before this one was the EVGA X58 SLi LE, and its coolers were similar in design to those. i never had any throttling problems, but they did run hot under load..

You may try removing your I/O shield and set the NF-P14 as low as you can in the heatsink, that will get more air flowing across your mosfets. as far as you nb goes, considering that you have the same case as me, i'd get a fan for the side panel that you can speed control, then when you put it under load, put the fan RPM up and it should keep some air on your NB heatsink


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7;15368334*
> ohh, nice find. +rep =)


Thanks bud, thougt this would be the best place to post it


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15368256*
> Thought I'd let you guys know, free mount for those looking to upgrade to the 2011 socket:
> 
> More info can be found here: http://www.vortez.net/news_story/noctua_free_hsf_mount_upgrades_for_x79s_lga2011.html
> 
> You could add to the OP if you like


Thanks a ton.
I will be adding it...


----------



## willistech

ordered my d14 this morning


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15368256*
> Thought I'd let you guys know, free mount for those looking to upgrade to the 2011 socket:
> 
> More info can be found here: http://www.vortez.net/news_story/noctua_free_hsf_mount_upgrades_for_x79s_lga2011.html
> 
> You could add to the OP if you like


Only question is how well large coolers like the NH-D14 and Silver Arrow are going to work with clearance issues installing RAM on the LGA2011 boards.


----------



## willistech

I'm sure they wouldnt take the time to test fit it and make a bracket if they didnt think it was going to work


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15463214*
> I'm sure they wouldnt take the time to test fit it and make a bracket if they didnt think it was going to work


Oh I'm sure that it will work but you may have to use lower profile RAM like the G. Skill Sniper series instead of Ripjaws for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VR-Zone*
> We tried with our favourite Thermalright Silver Arrow Dual Tower Heatpipe cooler - sadly as you clearly see the fans when installed will block RAM installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://vr-zone.com/articles/first-looks-asus-rog-rampage-iv-extreme-intel-x79--hardcore-is-back-/13795.html#ixzz1buzLwkyI


Although unlike the Silver Arrow the NH-D14 has shown to have better RAM clearance through the use of taller heatsinks.


----------



## steven88

i still got 3rd fan clips if anybody is interested


----------



## Tokkan

Double Post


----------



## Tokkan

Awesome Noctua support!








Quote:


> Dear Luis,
> 
> the replacement fan and the fan clips will go out today,
> which you can expect within 3-8 working days.
> 
> After you've received the replacement fan, please take a photo of the broken fan next your ID card and send it to us as a reply to the original ticket.
> This way we can avoid the hassle that you have to send back the old fan.
> 
> In case of not sending the picture within one week after receiving the replacement we feel impelled to charge you the price of a new P12 fan.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebru Coskuner
> Noctua support team
> 
> ***************
> Noctua - geräuschoptimierte Premium Komponenten
> Noctua - sound-optimised premium components
> E: [email protected]
> W: http://www.noctua.at
> ***************
> 
> 25.10.2011 19:10 - Joker 911 schrieb:
> My address is:
> *************
> *************
> *************
> *************
> 
> Thanks for all the help Ebru Coskuner.
> Kind regards
> Luis Pinto
> 
> Subject: Re: [Ticket#2011101805000589] Noctua NH-D14
> Date: Tue, 25 Oct 2011 13:46:03 +0200
> To: [email protected]
> From: [email protected]
> 
> Dear Luis Pinto,
> 
> thanks for the invoice, but I can not read your complete adress.
> Please inform me about your complete delivery address,
> so I can send you the needed parts free of charge.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebru Coskuner
> Noctua support team
> 
> ***************
> Noctua - geräuschoptimierte Premium Komponenten
> Noctua - sound-optimised premium components
> E: [email protected]
> W: http://www.noctua.at
> ***************
> 
> 25.10.2011 10:20 - Luis Pinto schrieb:
> Here is the invoice.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Enviado de Samsung Mobile
> 
> Noctua - Support escreveu:
> 
> >Dear Luis,
> >
> >thank you very much for contacting us.
> >
> >In order to send you the needed fan clips, I need a copy of your purchase
> >invoice (JPG, PDF, max. 1MB) and your shipping address.
> >After receiving those datas I will gladly send you the needed fan clips free
> >of charge.
> >
> > Kind regards,
> >
> >Ebru Coskuner
> >Noctua support team
> >
> >***************
> >Noctua - geräuschoptimierte Premium Komponenten
> >Noctua - sound-optimised premium components
> >E: [email protected]
> >W: [1]http://www.noctua.at
> >***************
> >
> >18.10.2011 19:00 - Joker 911 schrieb:
> > Hello, Im sending this e-mail to request some information or support.
> >My name is Luis and Im from Portugal, in the past April I purchased the Noctua
> >NH-D14 and today I decided to clean my computer and accidentally I broke one
> >of the NF-P12 fins.
> >Now I face the decision of trying to find a solution since my temps went up a
> >bit even though the cooler is cooling like a champ, my problem is that the
> >mounting of the fans in the NH-D14 isnt common with other fans. I would like
> >to know if there is anyway of purchasing/receive an NF-P12 with the mounting
> >clips?
> >
> >Thanks for the reply in advancement.
> > Luis


I said that I broke my own fan and asked for support, and they sent me a replacement fan


----------



## burningrave101

I got a reply back from Noctua regarding RAM compatibility with the new Intel LGA2011 socket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctua*
> Dear xxxxxxx,
> 
> thank you for contacting Noctua.
> 
> As far as I can tell you will be able to use any kind of memory module with the NH-D14 as long as it is listed as compatible on our NH-D14 ram compatibility list here: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en
> 
> So unfortunately you won't be able to use standard sized Vengeance modules, but you should have no troubles with either Ripjaws or lowprofile Vengeance modules.
> We didn't update our compatibility lists for LGA2011 yet, but please contact us again next week. Then we might be able to tell you something more specific.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Alexander Dyszewski
> Noctua support team


----------



## ehume

I love those guys.


----------



## langer1972

Its all good.


----------



## Boomer0369

The NH-D14 will work with the RipJawX. I have 16GB installed it does prevent taking RAM DIMM out of slot 1 and 2, but once you have a good stable system there is no need to access them. In my opinion the cooler is the best air option out there. Just check the NH-D14 compatibility reference guide on Noctua's website just to be sure.


----------



## ney2x

Latecomer...

From this...









To this...









Unfortunately, I replaced my RAM from Corsair Vengeance to G.Skill RipJaws X.

My observation : Noctua is kicking under load!!!

Ambient 30°C (I know, it's too hot here in the Philippines)

i7 2600K @ 4.7GHz

Cooler Master V8
Idle = 38°C
Load = 74°C

Noctua NH-D14
Idle = 33°C
Load = 56°C


----------



## willistech

I hate you allllll! no not really but my d14 won't be here until after work tomorrow


----------



## willistech

add me!







I almost forgot to take a pic so I threw it on the bed quick and took one.


----------



## Digidem

Was considering the D14, but ordered a HR-02 Macho ($50) last night instead because of the $25 savings for comparable performance.

Now this morning I see with Newegg's black November code, the D14 can now be had for $60. Is the heatsink that much better, does this price justify ordering, and reselling the HR-02 Macho when it arrives?


----------



## cutty1998

Love the beast!!


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digidem;15530352*
> Was considering the D14, but ordered a HR-02 Macho ($50) last night instead because of the $25 savings for comparable performance.
> 
> Now this morning I see with Newegg's black November code, the D14 can now be had for $60. Is the heatsink that much better, does this price justify ordering, and reselling the HR-02 Macho when it arrives?


If I were you, I'll just cancel the HR-02 then order the D14.


----------



## Digidem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x;15530519*
> If I were you, I'll just cancel the HR-02 then order the D14.


Too late to cancel, I would have to resell









Really wanted the D14, but at its normal price was def worth saving $25 and going HR-02 Macho. Really tempted to just order it and resell one of the two. Though, I may lose what I saved in the process.


----------



## willistech

You can return for a refund once you get it. I installed the D14 last night and my i5-2500k overclocked to 4.9ghz right now doesnt get above 65C and i've been running BOINC at 100% for over 12 hours


----------



## ney2x

Noctua-Presents-NH-D14-Special-Edition-for-LGA2011
Quote:


> Noctua today presented a new special edition of its award-winning NH-D14 cooler for the upcoming Intel LGA2011 X79 platform. Having received more than 250 awards and recommendations from the international press, Noctua's NH-D14 has become a benchmark in premium quality quiet cooling. The new SE2011 version is a special edition for Intel's soon to be released Core i7-3000 (Sandy Bridge-E) CPUs and comes equipped with Noctua's SecuFirm2 mounting system for LGA2011 as well as an exquisite NF-P12/NF-P14 dual PWM fan configuration...


----------



## steven88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ney2x*


Noctua-Presents-NH-D14-Special-Edition-for-LGA2011


is there anything different besides able to fit LGA2011?


----------



## exzacklyright

why can't Noctua make it sexy looking. Imagine how much more they'd sell :/


----------



## Duplicated

Can anyone suggest me a good 140mm fan that I can use on my NH-D14 to complete a push-push-pull configuration?

I plan to make it looks kinda like this:

rear opening | pull fan----push fan----push fan (the two push fans are those came with the HS)


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


why can't Noctua make it sexy looking. Imagine how much more they'd sell :/


they sell enough already. I like the look of it personally.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


is there anything different besides able to fit LGA2011?


The fans it comes with are PWM. I wonder if noctua will let anyone upgrade to those on their older NH-D14. most boards have had PWM fan headers for quite some time......


----------



## ehume

Finally!!! PWM Noctua fans!!! Now the D14 is a match for the Silver Arrow.


----------



## steven88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


The fans it comes with are PWM. I wonder if noctua will let anyone upgrade to those on their older NH-D14. most boards have had PWM fan headers for quite some time......


ahh okay...sounds good

just to be clear, PWN means 4 pin right?


----------



## bern43

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven88*


ahh okay...sounds good

just to be clear, PWN means 4 pin right?


Yup. 4 pin.


----------



## RUSL

are these still considered "the best" air coolers on the market still


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUSL;15566116*
> are these still considered "the best" air coolers on the market still


most swear that it is. Ehume will tell you that it matches the SA.
Someone should email Noctua and see if those of us who already have D14's can upgrade to the new PWM Fans............

Maybe mention that you plan to upgrade to 2011 and get the new mount at the same time


----------



## MegaMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUSL;15566116*
> are these still considered "the best" air coolers on the market still


I'm afraid not... On seeing *THIS*


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaMind;15571153*
> I'm afraid not... On seeing *THIS*


Yeah but if you read the article the zalman has a higher idle temp and the same load temps as noctua.

To top it off, it has to achieve these temps with three fans factory fitted whilst the Noctua managed it with just two.

I will admit the Zalman achieved the same temps with lower dBA....but for the sheer fact you can change the fans/add fans to the noctua, I would put my hand on my heart and say its the best in the market.


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaMind;15571153*
> I'm afraid not... On seeing *THIS*


uh do some more research. that one article is crap. the CNPS 12X when tested the fan was hitting even low profile ram on some motherboards.

here is the video where he explains the fan clearance issues skip to 8:08 and you can see.[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik4jxk07RMo[/ame]


----------



## MegaMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaMind;15571153*
> I'm afraid not... On seeing *THIS*


My bad. As usual Guru3D isn't reliable for reviews..

Zalman CNPS12X Lower Noise Heatsink Review

So D14 still holds the cup...


----------



## langer1972

I saw the review on it and well.....FAIL!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Please add me. thanks!


----------



## pelayostyle

You can add me too


----------



## 2slick4u

add me


----------



## ehume

Secrets of the D14, Chapter 5 is now up.


----------



## burndtjamb

I plan on replacing the stock fans with 2 TY-140s in the same configuration. Are there any RAM clearance issues I should be aware of with having the TY-140 on the front-facing end? I'm using low-profile Corsair memory.


----------



## arko1983

is ther any way to fit this cooler in my sys without removing rams heatsink (i use 2,4,6 slots)


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arko1983*
> 
> is ther any way to fit this cooler in my sys without removing rams heatsink (i use 2,4,6 slots)


I thought you can rotate the cooler 90deg on the intel sockets? that way your fans face up and you will not have ram clearance issues...


----------



## arko1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> I thought you can rotate the cooler 90deg on the intel sockets? that way your fans face up and you will not have ram clearance issues...


I have gigabyte ex58 extrme mobo which has nb heatsink .will it fit?


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arko1983*
> 
> I have gigabyte ex58 extrme mobo which has nb heatsink .will it fit?


Not sure as I have always been an AMD guy







. Cant hurt to try it if you already have bought the cooler, it comes with a ton of TIM so you will be able to resit it a couple of times if needed.


----------



## arko1983

http://www.overclock.net/t/628569/official-noctua-nh-d14-club/250
found this.this means i can fit it without removing ram heatsink
moving the fan up is not a prob


----------



## fatlardo

So if I went with 2 120mm noctua fans, it would be cooler than the stock setup?


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> i still got 3rd fan clips if anybody is interested


Thanks!


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x




----------



## NKrader




----------



## Gorre

Here's mine.

Quick Question if I want to CF the HD 6850s, Can one of them touch the D14 and still work ? I'm guessing no right ?


----------



## boogi3

I have Corsair 650D case...and i have big fan above the Noctua like you have it on your case....my question is should i move the noctua fan direction....so the air goes up and my big fan takes the hot air out ?....


----------



## Gorre

That's up to you, the 120 mm fan does a pretty good job at removing the hot air coming from the Noctua D14. I'm pretty sure changing it to blow hot air up won't change the temperatures very much at all.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogi3*
> 
> I have Corsair 650D case...and i have big fan above the Noctua like you have it on your case....my question is should i move the noctua fan direction....so the air goes up and my big fan takes the hot air out ?....


No, cause it would be sucking hot air from the GPU.


----------



## fatlardo

Please add me







I must add, I think this is the easiest install for the mount I had........well I only had the CM 212 to compare too.


----------



## rogueblade

Ugh, everyone's rig is so dust free, how do you do it, I even bought a datavac but the dust literally needs scraping off.


----------



## shaolin95

Can someone tell me how to go back to editing posts the old style.
The new style is really annoying and if I cannot find a way to fix it I will not update the main OP any more...seriously is that annoying :-(


----------



## j.col

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to go back to editing posts the old style.
> The new style is really annoying and if I cannot find a way to fix it I will not update the main OP any more...seriously is that annoying :-(


there is a pencil icon in the bottom left under your sig, next to the red flag. click this, and it will let you edit your post


----------



## theamdman

here's mine,


----------



## TeliaSonera

Here's mine


----------



## fatlardo

Anyone have the extra clips they wanna get rid of?


----------



## jagz

Kinda Sorta Maybe accidently installed the D14 on my 2600k as socket 775.. It works though xD










Just a little crooked


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Just a little crooked


LOLOLOL


----------



## Ahanasis

Guys sorry,

Do you know if the new available Noctua NH-D14-2011 with the PWM fans is for LGA2011 only and if it fits to LGA1155 ????

Thanks. I am about to order so please if you know, give some lights here !!!

..............


----------



## aflictzora

I'm wondering about the same thing.

What exactly are PWM fans? Is it good enough reason to get the new edition?

NH-d14 is for sale in one of my country's shops (Norway), around 96.77 in USD down from 134.17 USD. (this price is cheapest ever in my country)

Perhaps its on sale because they will soon get the 2011 edition, so should I buy it or wait for 2011 edition?


----------



## jagz

Appears to only be for socket 2011 from what I can tell. Can anyone verify?

It means you can change the fans voltage/speed basicly

I'd buy it while it's on sale if I was you.


----------



## AeroZ

Ordered mine today. 5-10 days to deliver. Can't wait!


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aflictzora*
> 
> I'm wondering about the same thing.
> What exactly are PWM fans? Is it good enough reason to get the new edition?
> NH-d14 is for sale in one of my country's shops (Norway), around 96.77 in USD down from 134.17 USD. (this price is cheapest ever in my country)
> Perhaps its on sale because they will soon get the 2011 edition, so should I buy it or wait for 2011 edition?


PWM fan allows motherboard to control the fan. Most motherboard doesn't offer voltage control, so when you plug in regular fan onto motherboard it will be on at full speed.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aflictzora*
> 
> I'm wondering about the same thing.
> What exactly are PWM fans? Is it good enough reason to get the new edition?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_control#Pulse-width_modulation


----------



## jagz

I ordered this AeroCool Shark to replace my Coolermaster R4 I have as front intake on the NH-D14.

Good choice? I think so.


----------



## Greg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Appears to only be for socket 2011 from what I can tell. Can anyone verify?
> It means you can change the fans voltage/speed basicly
> I'd buy it while it's on sale if I was you.


I just bought mine NH-D14, LGA2011 edition. And it is LGA2011 only. I thought it would be additionally compatible with 2011, I was wrong. But I had spare Noctua intel mounting kit









PS

Hello to all, this is my first post on this forum


----------



## Recipe7

Got more Noctua fans to complement my d14. Now, my case is complimented


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg1*
> 
> I just bought mine NH-D14, LGA2011 edition. And it is LGA2011 only. I thought it would be additionally compatible with 2011, I was wrong. But I had spare Noctua intel mounting kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> Hello to all, this is my first post on this forum


Thanks for the info, welcome to OCN!


----------



## ChesterCat

....more Noctua's and a D14


----------



## jagz

Can you not fit it east-west? because you have nothing pushing air through that bottom tower. Sure the 140mm is pulling a bit but still.

Should do it both ways and compare temps


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Should


With a mild OC [4.2] and CPU volts of 1.25 = idles at 30-32 .
Full load gaming 48-51C
Don't have allot of heat to dissapate.

Most important to me, is "near silence" & this case/setup is just that.

I have the thermals helping me along , and with the fact the D-14's fins are un-obstructed , I'm getting
a _*© decent quasi passive chimney'ing effect_ going on

_*© Had to give it a name_

Re: testing both ways.
This makes my 4th case running this identicle orientation.
The other cases were the antec 180's -280's which all have the same [pretty much] layout
This is -tho- my 1st ever....mATX case


----------



## Avngl

Looking to join the club









Below are the pictures of the cooler on my new build. Before that, a special tribute to this special Tool that Noctua included in the NH-D14 packaging. Its so pleasant to use that I used it to screw everything on my rig. My other screwdrivers felt lonely for a abit. Here it is:



And here are the pictures of my rig:


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg1*
> 
> I just bought mine NH-D14, LGA2011 edition. And it is LGA2011 only. I thought it would be additionally compatible with 2011, I was wrong. But I had spare Noctua intel mounting kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> Hello to all, this is my first post on this forum


So no PWM fans out of box for other sockets?

EDIT - Turns out you can get LGA 1366/1155/1156 mounting kit here,
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nm_i3_upgrade_order&setlng=en


----------



## dhjj

In, with one attempt at an artsy shot:










and one of my setup in temporary case:


----------



## Greg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> So no PWM fans out of box for other sockets?
> EDIT - Turns out you can get LGA 1366/1155/1156 mounting kit here,
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nm_i3_upgrade_order&setlng=en


Sorry, I forgot to mention the fans, both are PWM with short cables- perfect for connecting to the motherboard.

edit:


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg1*
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to mention the fans, both are PWM with short cables- perfect for connecting to the motherboard.
> edit:


I mean for regular D14, not SE2011.


----------



## Nemesis158

here it is in the latest shots of my rig:



if anyone is wondering why it looks so shiny, that's because there is some sort of coating on it and i destroyed it trying to clean the top of it off with ammonia (glass cleaner, works wonders on grease & hard water stains), but i think it looks nice like this too


----------



## Greg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> I mean for regular D14, not SE2011.


Nice FAIL on my side

On ASRock P67 Pro3 I can bearly get my Xonar DX into PCI-E



PS

Can I be in the club ?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> ....more Noctua's and a D14


with that orientation, does it clear every ram slot? (would be nice if it did)


----------



## kubed_zero

can I get in on this?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18*
> 
> with that orientation, does it clear every ram slot? (would be nice if it did)


No way......it smacks that 1st stick right in the middle of the heat sink.

I did, what i've done several times in the past........chop the top off with sharp
pair of tin snips. Temerature has never ever been an issue.

And, that lil piece of aluminum dont cost but a couple $'s

perfeomance over the looks if those are the sticks I have to work with.

Look at the red arrow......you'll see the battle scars


----------



## SpiderWaffle

Has anyone tried mounting 2 140mm fans on the outside? I'm looking for good replacement fan options that move a little more air like 45-50cfm while being as quiet as possible. I think I'm leaning towards delta EFB but if I could use 140mm fans that be even better.


----------



## aflictzora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg1*
> 
> I just bought mine NH-D14, LGA2011 edition. And it is LGA2011 only. I thought it would be additionally compatible with 2011, I was wrong. But I had spare Noctua intel mounting kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> Hello to all, this is my first post on this forum


Hi and welcome, thx very much for information.

Now im glad i bought old version on sale


----------



## ShadowRabbit

There is my install so far in a Bitfenix Shinobi Window case.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiderWaffle*
> 
> Has anyone tried mounting 2 140mm fans on the outside? I'm looking for good replacement fan options that move a little more air like 45-50cfm while being as quiet as possible. I think I'm leaning towards delta EFB but if I could use 140mm fans that be even better.


I use Megahalems Fan Clips to mount 2 TY-140 (140mm) fans on Noctua.


----------



## Nemesis158

Anyone heard about the Phanteks PH-TC14PE? It is very similar to the NH-D14 in almost everyway. according to the review i saw it beats out the SA and the D14 (by .5-2c respectively).
Its mounting system looks almost like a direct copy of Noctua's Secufirm II, except that the bracket isnt attached to the heatsink like the D14:



here's the review: xBitLabs Phanteks PH-TC14PE review


----------



## trumpet-205

^^
If it has competitive price and PWM fans, it'll be a nice contender.


----------



## Pittster

Ohh can i join the club.

Love this cooler bloody brilliant but I went with getting the Thermalright TY-140's for PWM control and i wanted a nice side fan for my case









Original










Then put new fans on it Best cooler in history


----------



## Greg1

How many °C did you gain with swapping fans for TY140 ?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg1*
> 
> How many °C did you gain with swapping fans for TY140 ?


I didn't really do detailed before and after's but as far as i can tell it's the same temp wise, from comparisons on this forum and the Net it might be 1 deg cooler. Noise wise i can slow the fans down to 600rpm when at idle and still get temps of 28deg. Good enough for me, just shows the efficiency of the cooler.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg1*
> 
> How many °C did you gain with swapping fans for TY140 ?


Yea 1c TOPS, Honestly, I saw no difference. Why get the TY-140's then? Cause now I have 2 fantasic Noctua fans to use elsewhere! (though one of my TY-140's developed an awful clicking and is no longer in service)


----------



## SpiderWaffle

What fan clips did you use to mount the TY 140s?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiderWaffle*
> 
> What fan clips did you use to mount the TY 140s?


Prolimatech 120 x 25mm Additional Fan Clips for Megahalems


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiderWaffle*
> 
> What fan clips did you use to mount the TY 140s?


I used the clips that came with the Noctua cause there designed to fit 120mm holes and the TY-140's are 120mm holes


----------



## Steev08




----------



## AeroZ

I forgot to take a picture at the right time but you should see my NH-D14 from this picture:


----------



## ACHILEE5

Another D-14 owner here


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Another D-14 owner here


As am I. I love this thing.


----------



## Anth0789

Well I'm definitely getting this cooler as my next


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> As am I. I love this thing.


Is yours upside down and blowing towards the front


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Is yours upside down and blowing towards the front


Im guessing intake front and rear, exhaust out the top, explaining why the cooler is orientated that way.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Is yours upside down and blowing towards the front


Intake.
Might be worth a shot on yours as well. Of course you would have to adjust all your other case fans though. Could help with the temps. Just rotate the Noctua fans and position them on the correct sides of the HS.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Intake.
> Might be worth a shot on yours as well. Of course you would have to adjust all your other case fans though. Could help with the temps. Just rotate the Noctua fans and position them on the correct sides of the HS.


My temps are fine, my house is too warm!
And I'm not loosing my filters








I'm only getting 60c Folding at 4.3GHz 1.28v with 22c ambient








And if I'm *reading this right!* The D-14 is only 0.8c better than my old Zalman CNPS10X Extreme











But the D-14 keeps my temps down better when gaming








That Zalman was twice as loud as this D-14 too


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> To me the rear case fan looks exhaust, but the CPU fans are blowing towards the front


The rear fan has the sticker, cable and main structure of the fan facing internally this normally indicates its the exhaust side of the fan meaning its sucking air into the case.


----------



## janas19

Great cooler, but aesthetics are eh.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> The rear fan has the sticker, cable and main structure of the fan facing internally this normally indicates its the exhaust side of the fan meaning its sucking air into the case.


You're absolutely right








Have a rep+









I'll edit my post, save everyone repeating what you said


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Intake.
> Might be worth a shot on yours as well.


Just a thought

I can't think of another orientation that gets outside air onto [directly] the CPU region at a shorter [un-obstructed] distance.

The burden would be the effectiveness of that top mounted exaust fan , which in that case would have to be almost centered , or more foward to the front

It's a setup , unlike anyway i've seen a D14 used....but just might work

*willverduzco* may well be onto somthing.....


----------



## BradleyW

What temps should one get (Temps) with this cooler and an i7 2600k @ 4.3GHz, 1.3Vcore, 22c Ambients?


----------



## Mkilbride

Guess you can add me to the club, as I have one now.


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Is yours upside down and blowing towards the front


Yes! Good eye.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Just a thought
> I can't think of another orientation that gets outside air onto [directly] the CPU region at a shorter [un-obstructed] distance.
> 
> The burden would be the effectiveness of that top mounted exaust fan , which in that case would have to be almost centered , or more foward to the front
> It's a setup , unlike anyway i've seen a D14 used....but just might work
> *willverduzco* may well be onto somthing.....


Exactly.

To all wondering about my funky setup, I changed the airflow to back/top -> front/bottom, rather than front/bottom -> back/top.

Originally, I used the standard orientation. However, after swapping it to the current layout, my CPU temps dropped by 15 C, mobo temps about 5 C, and my GPU surprisingly went down by a tiny amount as well. The only thing that went up was my hard drive temp, but since my two platter drives are in a RAID-1 array, and my main action comes from my SSD, I didn't mind. Plus, the HD temps aren't horrible. They're just not as good as before.

For those wishing to replicate my setup, I have 1x Silverstone Air Penetrator AP-141 blowing directly into the Noctua D14 intake fan. I chose the AP141 because the flow characteristics make it optimal for this application. I wanted to make as much air go as directly into the CPU intake fan as possible. I also have 1x AP-141 and one stock Fractal Design 140mm blowing directly onto the top of the D14, chipset, and memory. On the side, I have an AP-181 blowing cool outside air over the 2x 570s, and on the front, I have 2 stock Fractal Design 140mm. Eventually, I want to swap in another AP-141 for the top intake and 2x Thermalright Ty-140s in place of the 2x Fractal Design 140s.

I highly suggest that everyone with a well overclocked CPU try the back to front layout. It really helped my temps.

Edit: Here's a diagram of my airflow:








(And just FYI, I don't keep it on the carpet. I have a wooden plank I rest the PC on top of.)


----------



## ChesterCat

I'm thinking it would be best if you took advantage of thermal rise with that forward fan .[just a thought]


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it would be best if you took advantage of thermal rise with that forward fan .[just a thought]


That's a really good idea. I'm gonna give this a try, along with a makeshift duct to make sure that none of the air from the other three intake fans is directly sucked away.

The only thing I'd be afraid of from doing it that way is having an intake directly next to an exhaust. But it's definitely worth a shot. I'll post updates when I get around to trying it!


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> . I'm gonna give this a try,


I'm assuming your home-owners insurance is paid current.




































And PLEASE , have a fire extinguisher handy. I don't wanna read about a
family's house burning down because of some Geeks shenanigans.
Maybe have all the Christmas presents near the front door too.
Ya can never be too safe


----------



## willverduzco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> I'm assuming your home-owners insurance is paid current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And PLEASE , have a fire extinguisher handy. I don't wanna read about a
> family's house burning down because of some Geeks shenanigans.
> Maybe have all the Christmas presents near the front door too.
> Ya can never be too safe


Oh, that was actually last year...


----------



## ChesterCat

Now that's too funny


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willverduzco*
> 
> Oh, that was actually last year...


hahaha


----------



## burtoner

Here's my new Noctua NH-D14 I recieved on Tuesday, Have unpacked it, just cant fit it in case at moment as I'm using Corsair Vengeance Blue 8GB memory is in the way









So will be buying some other ram, and then selling this one off, if there is no way around it.

Heres the picture of my Cooler, will update pictures when I can get it all fixed in..


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtoner*
> 
> Here's my new Noctua NH-D14 I recieved on Tuesday, Have unpacked it, just cant fit it in case at moment as I'm using Corsair Vengeance Blue 8GB memory is in the way


Welcome to OCN









Would the cooler fit, if you remove the front 120mm fan









And dude, you really should fill in your Rig details with Rig Builder








Because we haven't a clue what motherboard you're trying to fit it too


----------



## SpiderWaffle

I was wondering if anyone replaced the stock fans, what difference in temps did they see and which fans did they use?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What temps should one get (Temps) with this cooler and an i7 2600k @ 4.3GHz, 1.3Vcore, 22c Ambients?


Well with prime 95 small FFT at that ambient you have with 1.32V i get 55deg in asus utitly or 58/63/62/62 on each core in OCCT when at idle only 8 deg above ambient


----------



## burtoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would the cooler fit, if you remove the front 120mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dude, you really should fill in your Rig details with Rig Builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we haven't a clue what motherboard you're trying to fit it too


Trying to fit into a Asus P8Z78-V,with an i5-2500k think my Rig builder is complete


----------



## BULLBOYKENNELS

My Noctua NH-D14 with the 2011 kit.


----------



## master811

Has anyone mounted their DH-14 in a Pull-Push configuration so that the fan normally next to the RAM is on the other side near the back of the case? In addition to reversing the cooler to that the offset is towards to the back of the case rather than the front to account for having the fan there? The air flow of course is still going from front to back though.

Did it work as well?


----------



## ney2x

♪♫ Merry Christmas Everyone! ♪♫


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> ♪♫ Merry Christmas Everyone! ♪♫


♪♫ Merry Christmas *EVE*, everyone! ♪♫


----------



## Avngl

Merry Christmas Everyone! (its the 25th here in Malaysia)

Anyways, is the Thread Starter still active? I pmed him 2 weeks ago with pictures of my cooler but my name hasn't been added to the list.

Awesome Cooler btw.


----------



## Greg1

Did anyone try Silverstone Air Penetrator SST-AP141 ? I'm thinking about putting just one in the middle.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master811*
> 
> Has anyone mounted their DH-14 in a Pull-Push configuration so that the fan normally next to the RAM is on the other side near the back of the case? In addition to reversing the cooler to that the offset is towards to the back of the case rather than the front to account for having the fan there? The air flow of course is still going from front to back though.
> 
> Did it work as well?


Go through item 4 of my sig, then go to Chapter 3, "In and Out Games."


----------



## ehume

Recent results with the D14. Secrets of the D14, Chapter 6: High Performance Fans.

Like this setup:


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtoner*
> 
> Trying to fit into a Asus P8Z78-V,with an i5-2500k think my Rig builder is complete


Now go;
My profile -> Edit signature text -> Choose your sig rig as featured sig item


----------



## Avngl

Guys, how do i go about to adding a 3rd fan to the other side of the NH-D14? Right now, there is a fan at the left and middle.

How do i add a 120mm fan to the right side? I have an artic F12 PWM fan.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Recent results with the D14. Secrets of the D14, Chapter 6: High Performance Fans.
> 
> Like this setup:


**2x san ace?

god.damn.


----------



## ehume

To add a third fan, you can write to Noctua and get a third set of clips. But if you go to item 4 of my sig and look at chapters 6, 5 and 4 you will see that adding a third fan is not worth doing.

As for me, I use Megahalems clips for my push and pull fans. Both 25mm and 38mm clips work fine.


----------



## TwoOctavesUp

Clubbin' time!


----------



## master811

Can you get the Thermalright TY-140 fans to be the same level as the top of the heat pipes or will they still stick out?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master811*
> 
> Can you get the Thermalright TY-140 fans to be the same level as the top of the heat pipes or will they still stick out?


I can on the middle or rear but the front is limited by my Ram if you look back at my photos thats the lowest I can put the front one, and i made the middle look the same. If you had really low Ram I think you could.


----------



## arrow0309

Have any of you guys tried to replace our stock NF-P12 fan with the newer NF-F12 PWM fan, this one:



I'm going to try this one for my "winter setup" as NH-D14's push (first) fan. I wonder if there's gonna be some, even small improvement.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Have any of you guys tried to replace our stock NF-P12 fan with the newer NF-F12 PWM fan, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this one for my "winter setup" as NH-D14's push (first) fan. I wonder if there's gonna be some, even small improvement.


1 or 2deg according to this, that new fan goes to 1500rpm so yeah more airflow.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1801/12/


----------



## JMattes

I just got my D14 and a new i7-2600k (replaced my 960) on a 1155 board.. With everything hooked up and it on stock settings my idles seem really high.

Idle temps 33-35
Load temps 50-55

These seem really high for stock.. Is the D-14 not helping much? Dont know how I could of messed up mounting it...

Or did I just get a really bad chip!?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I just got my D14 and a new i7-2600k (replaced my 960) on a 1155 board.. With everything hooked up and it on stock settings my idles seem really high.
> Idle temps 33-35
> Load temps 50-55
> These seem really high for stock.. Is the D-14 not helping much? Dont know how I could of messed up mounting it...
> Or did I just get a really bad chip!?


Nah normal

Mine at idle 29deg via Asus software or 36deg via core temp under load at 4.5Ghz Asus 52deg, Core temp 58-60 ambient is about 22deg.

ambient of 29deg increase those readings by 4deg its a good cooler if your worried reseat with new paste but it sounds fine.


----------



## JMattes

Yea but thats OC to 4.5.. Mine is stock (3.4) and I am seeing higher temps.. Unless I read it wrong..


----------



## ChesterCat

I'd be VERY VERY cautious , yanking out a perfectly good fan(s)

.......for another fan , dressed in a new pretty outfit.

"NEW" ........does not always mean better.

Just sayin'


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> I'd be VERY VERY cautious , yanking out a perfectly good fan(s)
> .......for another fan , dressed in a new pretty outfit.
> "NEW" ........does not always mean better.
> Just sayin'


Just think "Bulldozers Law"







New isn't always better


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master811*
> 
> Can you get the Thermalright TY-140 fans to be the same level as the top of the heat pipes or will they still stick out?


TY-140 is about a half inch taller than the NF-P14 & the same width, so use that as reference.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *master811*
> 
> Can you get the Thermalright TY-140 fans to be the same level as the top of the heat pipes or will they still stick out?
> 
> 
> 
> TY-140 is about a half inch taller than the NF-P14 & the same width, so use that as reference.
Click to expand...

NF-P14 is 140x140mm

TY-140 is 140x160mm or 160x140mm, depending on how you orient it.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> NF-P14 is 140x140mm
> TY-140 is 140x160mm or 160x140mm, depending on how you orient it.


I have mine oriented 140mm verticality to the cooler other wise i wouldn't be able to put the side cover on my case.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> NF-P14 is 140x140mm
> TY-140 is 140x160mm or 160x140mm, depending on how you orient it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine oriented 140mm verticality to the cooler other wise i wouldn't be able to put the side cover on my case.
Click to expand...

I have a series of photos in my lost Gallery that show exactly that.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> 1 or 2deg according to this, that new fan goes to 1500rpm so yeah more airflow.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1801/12/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> I'd be VERY VERY cautious , yanking out a perfectly good fan(s)
> .......for another fan , dressed in a new pretty outfit.
> "NEW" ........does not always mean better.
> Just sayin'


Got to change today my "old" P12 with the newer F12 push fan and indeed the very max. load temp (under Linx, 25000 problem size) decreased by 2°C









*Yesterday (4.2 Ghz, daily)*



*Right now, same settings and room temp*



Some pictures, minor changes


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> ^^
> If it has competitive price and PWM fans, it'll be a nice contender.


90 for white 100 for any other color.


----------



## theamdman

may i ask that this be added to the OP of this thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1183203/noctua-nh-d14-compatibility-list


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> decreased by 2°C




I don't swap fans for 2°C

Hardly worth the effort............ or money.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 
> I don't swap fans for 2°C
> Hardly worth the effort............ or money.


How about 4-5°C lower on regular gaming session with TESV Skyrim (from 60°C to 55°C max core)? Would that be casual only?


----------



## BillyDaKidd

Hello all i would like to be put on the list i also own a D14
but i have a few questions,ive had mines for bout a year or less cant remember,and i decided to clean my tower and HSF then noticed it had a bit of dust and stuff in the fins,cleaned it off but noticed the fins are looking kinda corrosive what can i do to get it lookin almost new,is there any spray i can put on it ? i will try and up some pics later thx


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> How about 4-5°C lower on regular gaming session with TESV Skyrim (from 60°C to 55°C max core)? Would that be casual only?


Until a number of independent labs have tested and published such numbers as "FACTS" ,
4-5°C lower is just your evaluation. Test beds and structured enviromemental test results superceed home based gaming boxes.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillyDaKidd*
> 
> Hello all i would like to be put on the list i also own a D14
> but i have a few questions,ive had mines for bout a year or less cant remember,and i decided to clean my tower and HSF then noticed it had a bit of dust and stuff in the fins,cleaned it off but noticed the fins are looking kinda corrosive what can i do to get it lookin almost new,is there any spray i can put on it ? i will try and up some pics later thx


A large portion of the cooling efficiency depends on having clean cooling fins.
It is quite proper to completely removing the cooler and using whatever type
of cleaning solution it takes, to remove that stuff. Obviously....it's gotta be 199% DRY
before replacement. I also clean my in/out fans , as they can get nasty and lower
efficiency and cooling. Finish off the interior cleaning with a blast from a
can of compressed air.

Alcohol has always been my favorite solution. You could probably
use simple dish washing soap.


----------



## nismofreak

Hello Team!

I joined OCN recently due to my new rig. I am coming from an P4 HP craputer.









When I was getting my components, I wasn't sure whether to get water or air. Not a HUGE overclocker. At then end of the day and reading a bunch of reviews, I decided that I would rather be blown.









I don't know if people are still being added to the list but.... Add me!


----------



## MRx

My system.


----------



## ehume

Excellent little case, MRx.


----------



## Ghost26

Hi all !

I'm planning to updrade my old Zalman CNPS9700 as it cannot cool enough my new 2700K CPU, even if it is not overclocked (I suspect the fairly poor retention kit of Zalman for 1155 platform).

I was planning to buy the Thermalright Silver Arrow, but I saw over the net that it would obstruct the first PCi-Express x16 slot of my P8P67 WS Revolution.

So the final choice would be the Noctua NH-D14 which fits well on my mainboard.

But I would like to get another Noctua NF-P14 to get dual 140 mm fan setup on it. With this setup, it seems it can even beat the Silver Arrow`s temperatures.

Is it simple to swap the NF-P12 for the NF-P14 ? Does it need another retention clip ?

Thank you very much !

Config :

Asus P8P67 WS Revolution
Intel Core i7 2700K
Zalman CNPS9700 CPU Fansink
Kingston HyperX 16 GB PC3-12800
Crucial M4 128 GB SSD
Asus Xonar Essence STX
Fractal Design XL Titanium
Corsair HX520
AMD Radeon HD4850 - To be replaced soon with nVIDIA GK-104
Windows 7 x64 Professional


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost26*
> 
> Hi all !
> I'm planning to updrade my old Zalman CNPS9700 as it cannot cool enough my new 2700K CPU, even if it is not overclocked (I suspect the fairly poor retention kit of Zalman for 1155 platform).
> I was planning to buy the Thermalright Silver Arrow, but I saw over the net that it would obstruct the first PCi-Express x16 slot of my P8P67 WS Revolution.
> So the final choice would be the Noctua NH-D14 which fits well on my mainboard.
> But I would like to get another Noctua NF-P14 to get dual 140 mm fan setup on it. With this setup, it seems it can even beat the Silver Arrow`s temperatures.
> Is it simple to swap the NF-P12 for the NF-P14 ? Does it need another retention clip ?
> Thank you very much !
> Config :
> Asus P8P67 WS Revolution
> Intel Core i7 2700K
> Zalman CNPS9700 CPU Fansink
> Kingston HyperX 16 GB PC3-12800
> Crucial M4 128 GB SSD
> Asus Xonar Essence STX
> Fractal Design XL Titanium
> Corsair HX520
> AMD Radeon HD4850 - To be replaced soon with nVIDIA GK-104
> Windows 7 x64 Professional


the 14 will fit where the 12 is, remember the 14 has 120mm hole spacing. some needle nose pliers and patience is needed to swap the the retaining pins over on the fan. Be warned your front fan may sit higher due to the RAM but it should be OK. Heres some pictures for Reference I put 2x TY-140's (fans that come with silver arrow) on my Noctua.

http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/17090#post_16066110

Also as far as i am aware the Silver arrow is no bigger than the Noctua so it would cover your first slot PCIE slot. I am about to install a card in my first slot tolerances will be tight 1mm gaps apparently


----------



## Ghost26

Thanks a lot Pittster for your answer.

But according to this review, the first PCi-Express slot is not covered by the cooler :

http://aphnetworks.com/reviews/asus_p8p67_ws_revolution/3

"My only concern is the top PCIe x16 slot, while not obstructed by any chipset heatsinks in length, will put your video card really close to uber large heatsinks sitting over your processor. I still have enough clearance with my NH-D14, but the clearance room is literally less than a couple millimeters at the closest point."

And regarding the VRMs heatsinks :

"The components in general are relatively low profile, so I have experienced no problems in installing large heatsinks such as the Noctua NH-D14. "

The Silver Arrow is actually larger than the NH-D14 by 7 mm. 147mm for Silver Arrow, 140mm for the Noctua.

The motherboard compatibility from Noctua doesn't notice anything about PCi-Express obstruction. http://noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#LGA1155_Asus

To get 2 degrees lower than stock fan configuration, does it worth replacing the 120 mm fan ? http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/26613-noctua-nh-d14-cpu-cooler-review-14.html

I would put the 120mm directly in front of the CPU cooler as the upper front case fan of the fractal design. It would provide direct air flow to the CPU cooler. I currently have a Xigmatek fan, but it's kinda crappy and makes more noise than moves air...


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost26*
> 
> Thanks a lot Pittster for your answer.
> But according to this review, the first PCi-Express slot is not covered by the cooler :
> http://aphnetworks.com/reviews/asus_p8p67_ws_revolution/3
> "My only concern is the top PCIe x16 slot, while not obstructed by any chipset heatsinks in length, will put your video card really close to uber large heatsinks sitting over your processor. I still have enough clearance with my NH-D14, but the clearance room is literally less than a couple millimeters at the closest point."
> And regarding the VRMs heatsinks :
> "The components in general are relatively low profile, so I have experienced no problems in installing large heatsinks such as the Noctua NH-D14. "
> The Silver Arrow is actually larger than the NH-D14 by 7 mm. 147mm for Silver Arrow, 140mm for the Noctua.
> The motherboard compatibility from Noctua doesn't notice anything about PCi-Express obstruction. http://noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#LGA1155_Asus
> To get 2 degrees lower than stock fan configuration, does it worth replacing the 120 mm fan ? http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/26613-noctua-nh-d14-cpu-cooler-review-14.html
> I would put the 120mm directly in front of the CPU cooler as the upper front case fan of the fractal design. It would provide direct air flow to the CPU cooler. I currently have a Xigmatek fan, but it's kinda crappy and makes more noise than moves air...


Sorry my bad assumed your board had the PCIE1x above the 16x not the other way around like my Asus board sorry.

Well there you go it is 7mm wider go figure.

http://www.thermalright.com/products/index.php?act=data&id=96
http://noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=34&lng=en&set=1
http://noctua.at/main.php?show=faqs&step=2&products_id=34&lng=en

I went for the TY-140's because

1= 1-2deg better than stock setup
2=PMW Fan control
3=There quiter at full speed and due to PWM Fan control idle down
4= I needed a side fan in my case so for $30 i got the TY-140's on the CPU and put the P14 on the side and the P12 on the rear win win win.

There is no wrong answer a additional P14 will be fine but just remember you can nearly get 2 TY-140's for the price of 1 P14.


----------



## Ghost26

Quote:


> Sorry my bad assumed your board had the PCIE1x above the 16x not the other way around like my Asus board sorry.


Ah ah no fault









In Canada, I can't find a Ty-140 under 18$, while the NF-P14 FLX is sold for 20$.

Ty-140 : http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX31210

NF-P14 : http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX34319

I know the TY-140 are slightly better than NF-P14, but for the price difference and to match the other NF-P14, it would cost less to get only one NF-P14. Sure, the fans on the Fractal Design aren't the best one, but they are quiet and make an air flow. Sure, changing them all for Noctua or Thermalright TY-140 whould certainly make this case a way cooler, but these fan are pricey...

That's why I saw this opportunity : put 2 NF-P14 on the NH-D14, and put the NF-P12 right in front of them, pushing them fresh air.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

On the diagram, brown are the Noctua fans and grey are the Fractal ones. I have no side-pannel fan. The orange box is the PSU.

So, would it be a good cooling solution ? I know that thebest setup is when you have the same fan all around the case, but spending 80 $ just for fans makes me step back. Sure, this is certainly what I'm going to do when my Fractal Design fans will fail, but they are brand new...

Thanks a lot !


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost26*
> 
> Thanks a lot Pittster for your answer.
> But according to this review, the first PCi-Express slot is not covered by the cooler :
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that the bottom clips that hold the fan, might touch your top card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the P8P67 Pro! But it looks like your top 16 slot is where my top 1x slot is!
> 
> Some photos!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghost26

There is certainly a tweak to get the clips in a way to don't obstruct the slot ... no ?

And why the guy who makes the review would have lied, saying a video card passes with the NH-D14 ... ?

Sure, iI find this a little wird. Noctua says nothing about the WS Revolution, but for the P8B WS, which has the same PCI layout, they say :
Quote:


> Depending on the orientation of the cooler, the first PCI-E slot might be blocked.


Quite weird when we know that the first PCi-Express slot is placed identically, right next to the same motherboard screw, which is the ATX Standard...

But still on the same page ( http://aphnetworks.com/reviews/asus_p8p67_ws_revolution/3 ), when see the picture of a graphics card in the first blue PCI-Express slot and the NH-D14 on top of it.

http://img.benchmark.rs/tests/mainboards/asus/p8p67wsrevolution/asuswsrevo01.jpg

So I think it works .... And this is why, the Silver Arrow which is 7mm more, fail.

EDIT : Other pics here : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=341961


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost26*
> 
> There is certainly a *tweak to get the clips* in a way to don't obstruct the slot ... no ?


Yeah, I'm thinking you'll be able to mode it some how


----------



## ehume

If you are concerned about clips touching the back of your vidcard, remove the card, put masking tape over the parts of the clips that stick out, and put the card back.


----------



## Ghost26

Good ! Thanks for the trick









So I think I'm going to place my order for NH-D14 with 2 NF-P14.


----------



## Pittster

Yeah tape or even some rubber that is sticky on one side local hardware store should have something.

You do not want the clips causing a short circuit on the circuit board of the GPU. No good can come of this.


----------



## Ghost26

Lol !!!

Yeah no one would like to short cirucit ist GPU







I will take care while installing the fan. But anyway, I currently have a HD4850 with a Zalman VF1000 on it, and backplate screws are very high (big plugs of 7-8 mm), so it's completely sure that I can't place the GPU on the first PCI-Express slot with the NH-D14.

But in a month or two, when nVIDIA will fianlly decide to lunch Kepler, let me tell you that this almost 4-year old GPU will be replaced







I still want the first PCi-E slot to be not obstructed to place this Kepler GPU, and then have more available PCI-E slot, which is the main advantage of the P8P67 WS Revolution, the greatest board I've ever worked with


----------



## billcox0625

I have PM'd. Please add me. Best cooler I have ever used but I had to get rid of those ugly fans.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625*
> 
> I have PM'd. Please add me. Best cooler I have ever used but I had to get rid of those ugly fans.


Temps much different with that setup vs stock? Tempted to put a third TY-140 on my setup. Also those fans are another kind of ugly haha jokes


----------



## Rolly103090

How do i join the club if the guy hasnt been online since thanksgiving?


----------



## billcox0625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Temps much different with that setup vs stock? Tempted to put a third TY-140 on my setup. Also those fans are another kind of ugly haha jokes


These fans kind of grow on you - I can't stand to even look at the Noctua fans. Haven't really noticed much improvement other than maybe a degree 1C.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625*
> 
> These fans kind of grow on you - I can't stand to even look at the Noctua fans. Haven't really noticed much improvement other than maybe a degree 1C.


hmm good to know might save my money and yes Noctua colors are hideous


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625*
> 
> I have PM'd. Please add me. Best cooler I have ever used but I had to get rid of those ugly fans.


Those look like sidewinder-style Megahalems clips. I have one pair of those and two pair of the planar Megahalems clips -- all 38mm. My 25mm Megahalems clips are all planar.

If those are Megahalems clips, when did you get them? And were you able to specify sidewinder-style? And if not Megahalems clips, what are they?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Those look like sidewinder-style Megahalems clips. I have one pair of those and two pair of the planar Megahalems clips -- all 38mm. My 25mm Megahalems clips are all planar.
> 
> If those are Megahalems clips, when did you get them? And were you able to specify sidewinder-style? And if not Megahalems clips, what are they?


Looks Megahalems 25mm clips to me, they're exactly the same as mine (Megahalems Rev B two pairs 25mm bundled).


----------



## billcox0625

They are just regular Megahalems fan clips. Got them here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8890/cpu-pro-02/Prolimatech_Megahalems_Extra_Fan_Clips_-_25mm_Fan_.html


----------



## smash_mouth01

how are those fans, are they decent?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625*
> 
> - I can't stand to even look at the Noctua fans.


Way way too much metrosexual talk.......


----------



## billcox0625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*
> 
> how are those fans, are they decent?


Decent - most definitely, Awesome - meh?

I would def recommend, they run quiet(ish) and put out a ton of air. I tried the push/(push/pull)/pull setup with two CM Blademasters and the Noctua 140mm. Great performance with the blademasters but extremely loud. I got these because of the specs and reviews were good. Performance-wise maybe a 1-2C increase in load temp but much quieter. I can hear the hard drives spinning while these are running. With this three fan set-up, it is a little louder(maybe the same) noise level as with the two noctua fans but performance is 1-2C better with three fans.


----------



## billcox0625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Way way too much metrosexual talk.......


There is at least one of you in every forum and at last we meet.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625*
> 
> There is at least one of you in every forum and at last we meet.


There's certainly more than one....don't you think ?

There's lots of us that put all the pieces parts together,
tweak the inards to near perfection, and the 2 thumb
screws are secured......forever shielding the eyes
from whatever hidious colored creatures lurk inside.

Nope, deffinatly not the "only" one.......I assure you.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> There's certainly more than one....don't you think ?
> There's lots of us that put all the pieces parts together,
> tweak the inards to near perfection, and the 2 thumb
> screws are secured......forever shielding the eyes
> from whatever hidious colored creatures lurk inside.
> 
> Nope, deffinatly not the "only" one.......I assure you.


my case doesnt have a window. but i always have it off becuase im always tinkering.

but i like the look of the noctua colors.


----------



## GAMERIG

NH-D14 dudes and chics, I wanted to say "FAREWELL" this club. I'm no longer NH-D14 user, due my moving package things go directly stroage for while. So i wish you guys best luck and enjoy with Super NH-D14 cooler.









BTW- My fiancee wanted me selling the excellent condition NH-D14 cooler. I will post it @ Overclock Marketplace : sale/ wanted..


----------



## ehume

I just received an NF-P12 PWM and an NF-P14 PWM from Noctua. The P12 is not the new one with the stators. It looks identical to the old P12, just PWM.

I'll post an independent review, with pics, as soon as I run some cooling trials. I'll drop a link here.


----------



## trumpet-205

They have 140 mm PWM fan? Didn't see it from Noctua website.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> They have 140 mm PWM fan? Didn't see it from Noctua website.


----------



## trumpet-205

Looking forward to your review on those fan. How is Noctua C12P and C14 in your opinion?


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I just received an NF-P12 PWM and an NF-P14 PWM from Noctua. The P12 is not the new one with the stators. It looks identical to the old P12, just PWM.
> 
> I'll post an independent review, with pics, as soon as I run some cooling trials. I'll drop a link here.


Looking forward to your insight, ehume







.


----------



## Zackarak

quick question, do I mount the heatsink after mounting the motherboard in the case or before?


----------



## Greg1

After.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackarak*
> 
> quick question, do I mount the heatsink after mounting the motherboard in the case or before?


After. It's one of the joyous advantages of having a D14.

Mount the backplate and the two base brackets to the motherboard. It's best if the motherboard has not yet been mounted. But if the mb has already been mounted and your case has a cpu window in the mb tray, don't bother to remove the mb; just mount the backplate and brackets.

Then you can mount the heatsink itself whenever you please. Just be sure to lay your rig down so the mb is horizontal. In that situation, gravity is your friend.


----------



## Zackarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> After. It's one of the joyous advantages of having a D14.
> 
> Mount the backplate and the two base brackets to the motherboard. It's best if the motherboard has not yet been mounted. But if the mb has already been mounted and your case has a cpu window in the mb tray, don't bother to remove the mb; just mount the backplate and brackets.
> 
> Then you can mount the heatsink itself whenever you please. Just be sure to lay your rig down so the mb is horizontal. In that situation, gravity is your friend.


Cool, sounds easy to install compared to a zalman cooler I have for AMD cpu.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackarak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> After. It's one of the joyous advantages of having a D14.
> 
> Mount the backplate and the two base brackets to the motherboard. It's best if the motherboard has not yet been mounted. But if the mb has already been mounted and your case has a cpu window in the mb tray, don't bother to remove the mb; just mount the backplate and brackets.
> 
> Then you can mount the heatsink itself whenever you please. Just be sure to lay your rig down so the mb is horizontal. In that situation, gravity is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, sounds easy to install compared to a zalman cooler I have for AMD cpu.
Click to expand...

It's the easiest of all the heatsinks I have tried, which includes the Prolimatech. It's also easier than the TR mounts, according to those who have mounted both.


----------



## Ghost26

Hi guys !

I received my NH-D14 yesterday and installed this today. This fan is hudge !!!

On idle, (less than 10 w power dissipation), I get the same temps than my CNPS9700, arround 30 degres for the CPU package).

But on full load, with almost 90w of power dissipation, 4000 Mhz with stock voltages, I get 67 max temperature for the CPU package.Cores are at 62-63 degres. A big step from the 88 to 90 degres I got with my old CNPS9700 !!!!

The room temp for these readings is 25 celcius degres.

I sucessfully installed two NF-P14 on the NH-D14. It wasn't hard at all. The result is nice : two identical fans running at the same speed, delivering the best possible airflow.

My BIOS is on Silent profile, both fans turn at 1200 RPM with very low noise esacping from my Fractal Design. Perfect for 24/7 computing.

I put the NF-P12 on the upper front pannel fan slot. So it pushes fresh air from outside directly to the NH-D14.

The clips are very, very close to the first PCI-Express slot. I haven't been able to install my graphics card on the first PCI-E slot of my P8P67 WS Revolution, but this is only due to the VF1000 on it. This GPU cooler has big bolt on the backplate, which makes impossible the installation in the first slot. Without these bolts, a GPU would fit on the first PCI-Express x16 slot of this motherboard.

The Kingston HyperX fits very weel with this fan. The NH-D14 also fits nicely in a Fractal Design Define XL









Here are the pics !



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

imageshack.us...

img267.imageshack.us...
img163.imageshack.us...
img163.imageshack.us...
img846.imageshack.us...
img705.imageshack.us...
img214.imageshack.us...
img3.imageshack.us...
img580.imageshack.us...
img40.imageshack.us...
img830.imageshack.us...

img267.imageshack.us...

Thank you very much guys for your help !

Ghost26


----------



## Ragsters

So when does the new revised D14 come out?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost26*
> 
> Hi guys !
> 
> I received my NH-D14 yesterday and installed this today. This fan is hudge !!!
> 
> On idle, (less than 10 w power dissipation), I get the same temps than my CNPS9700, arround 30 degres for the CPU package).
> 
> But on full load, with almost 90w of power dissipation, 4000 Mhz with stock voltages, I get 67 max temperature for the CPU package.Cores are at 62-63 degres. A big step from the 88 to 90 degres I got with my old CNPS9700 !!!!
> 
> The room temp for these readings is 25 celcius degres.
> 
> I sucessfully installed two NF-P14 on the NH-D14. It wasn't hard at all. The result is nice : two identical fans running at the same speed, delivering the best possible airflow.
> 
> My BIOS is on Silent profile, both fans turn at 1200 RPM with very low noise esacping from my Fractal Design. Perfect for 24/7 computing.
> 
> I put the NF-P12 on the upper front pannel fan slot. So it pushes fresh air from outside directly to the NH-D14.
> 
> The clips are very, very close to the first PCI-Express slot. I haven't been able to install my graphics card on the first PCI-E slot of my P8P67 WS Revolution, but this is only due to the VF1000 on it. This GPU cooler has big bolt on the backplate, which makes impossible the installation in the first slot. Without these bolts, a GPU would fit on the first PCI-Express x16 slot of this motherboard.
> 
> The Kingston HyperX fits very weel with this fan. The NH-D14 also fits nicely in a Fractal Design Define XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pics !
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> imageshack.us...
> 
> img267.imageshack.us...
> img163.imageshack.us...
> img163.imageshack.us...
> img846.imageshack.us...
> img705.imageshack.us...
> img214.imageshack.us...
> img3.imageshack.us...
> img580.imageshack.us...
> img40.imageshack.us...
> img830.imageshack.us...
> 
> img267.imageshack.us...
> 
> Thank you very much guys for your help !
> 
> Ghost26


Aha! Low Profile RAM and you can use the NF-P14! I suppose it shouldn't come as a surprise, since the Silver Arrow uses two 140mm fans. But you did it and showed us all. +rep, dude.

If you're worried about those clips and your vidcard, try putting some masking tape over the handles.


----------



## fommof

Another proud owner of the D14...









Great air cooler (although i'll probably follow the water cooling route in a month or two because of my OC greed lol) ...

I have installed three NP14s...


Another view...


No probs installing the 3rd NP14, plenty of clearance on P8P67 EVO, i have adjust it to be as low as the middle fan...


Another view...


I had to remove the spread heaters of my Vengeance though (not that it is a prob, apart from the fact that i voided the warranty)...so the first NP14 is about 1-2mms above the RAM sticks...


Plenty of clearance on the vga side...


Plenty of clearance on the top side (Coolermaster CM690II Advanced)...


----------



## Zackarak

lol the cooler looks huge!


----------



## dkreventon

Have you ever heard of NH-D14 bending the motherboard so hard as your top PCI-E won't work (speaker gives 1 long beep and 2 shorts) with nvidia cards, and run at 8x with AMD cards and bottom slot work with either one at 8X.

After reinstalling the stock cooler and pushing a little in the motherboard or letting it flex back in original position over night, everything works. In the first minutes I got my pc restarted a few times without bsod.

Now I've just replaced my MB with ASRock P55 PRO and I'm wondering if anyone there got that board + i5 750 since I don't know how the voltages work with this board.

Before I was only increasing vcore for 3.6ghz and also vtt for 3.8-4ghz, now I also have to mess with PLL, PCH and I don't know what the limits are and how much shall I increase them.
I wish I won't screw up another mainboard for overclocking sake.

I am also confused with ram voltage, on I can only set it to auto (1.553v) or lower one step to 1.489. My Corsair Vengeange 2x4GB LP does 1600 cl9 with 1.5v, can do 1866 cl9 with 1.53v but I've set the voltage to 1.489 with 1600 cl9 and after 50% coverage with memtest, no error so I'm sure this won't be an issue


----------



## steven88

just a quick question since i have been out of the loop for a bit

is the NH-D14 still top contender for air coolers? I know its a bit on the old side...but I'm just wondering if it can still beat or hold its on against the newest competition? Including All in ones like the Corsair H100

thanks in advanced...hopefully I don't get too much of a fan boy answer...lol


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> just a quick question since i have been out of the loop for a bit
> is the NH-D14 still top contender for air coolers? I know its a bit on the old side...but I'm just wondering if it can still beat or hold its on against the newest competition? Including All in ones like the Corsair H100
> thanks in advanced...hopefully I don't get too much of a fan boy answer...lol


Yap, the Noctua still is one of the air cooling titans... Few are up against it.
The other two titans are the Silver Arrow and a Phanteks cooler.
Hail the almighty titans?









Also you got a thing going on in your text... You ask if Noctua still is one of the best air coolers arround considering the new competitions it has and you mention the Corsair H100... You said air cooling right? H100 aint air cooling.
H100 is louder with stock fans, only performs equally to the Noctua, and it costs more.
Also it is a water cooling setup.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Yap, the Noctua still is one of the air cooling titans... Few are up against it.
> The other two titans are the Silver Arrow and a Phanteks cooler.
> Hail the almighty titans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you got a thing going on in your text... You ask if Noctua still is one of the best air coolers arround considering the new competitions it has and you mention the Corsair H100... You said air cooling right? H100 aint air cooling.
> H100 is louder with stock fans, only performs equally to the Noctua, and it costs more.
> Also it is a water cooling setup.


thanks for the reply...yeah, sorry i wasn't too clear in my question...but yeah, I mention H100 because I know they aren't true water cooling setups...I kinda consider it an air cooler, or at least compete with air coolers


----------



## ShadowRabbit

Hi, I just wanted to post some new pictures of my setup. I decided to give a try to the new NF-F12 and so far I find it to be a really good fan. I also find the NF-F12 produce a less noticeable sound then did the NF-P12. To complete the upgrade I added a 3rd fan to help cool my overclocked 1090T.


----------



## ehume

Tres elegant, ShadowRabbit.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowRabbit*
> 
> Hi, I just wanted to post some new pictures of my setup. I decided to give a try to the new NF-F12 and so far I find it to be a really good fan. I also find the NF-F12 produce a less noticeable sound then did the NF-P12. To complete the upgrade I added a 3rd fan to help cool my overclocked 1090T.


I conferm it's one of the best Noctua fan combo, as I tested it myself:

http://www.overclock.net/t/628569/official-noctua-nh-d14-club/2070#post_16087772

I however changed my D14 look to a new fan style and I'll post some pics soon


----------



## arrow0309

Here ya go again guys. Did the changes and get rid of all "nonconforming" Noctua colours.
The result is one I'm proud about:














Later I did some minor changes having the cooler reseated and adding a shroud (from an old fan) to the R4 rear fan:




Full load temps (using speedfan) are lower by 4-5° than the stock Noctua solution (two fans). It's time for me to stop modding for a while.


----------



## H969

Looks good!








What size are the two top case fans and which way do they blow?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size are the two top case fans and which way do they blow?


140mm Noiseblockers 1100rpm and they all blow the air out of the case. Don't tell me I have to reverese the side of at least one o them, I just don't wanna do it.








I also have a KAMA FLEX 135 - 1600 RPM, *100,5cfm* intake fan on the side panel (the lower side), that means 4 good fans that blows the air in (the other three fans are one R4 and two GT AP-15).









How about your cooling and full load temps at 4.4 Ht on?


----------



## arrow0309

And here is the proof, tested with the very same settings (ram and uncore pretty aggressive), fans at max rpm and room temperature (18°C):

*Old setup* with stock fans + P14 third fan and Mx3

http://ximages.net/images/17646050223752790777.jpg

*New fans* Sikleflow R4 @1912 | KM2 @1646 and Mx4

http://ximages.net/images/03865110147903459226.jpg

4-5 °C lower for the cpu cores and 8°C lower for the mainboard and northbridge, swapping three fans for two


----------



## Sidewinder_Computers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowRabbit*
> 
> Hi, I just wanted to post some new pictures of my setup. I decided to give a try to the new NF-F12 and so far I find it to be a really good fan. I also find the NF-F12 produce a less noticeable sound then did the NF-P12. To complete the upgrade I added a 3rd fan to help cool my overclocked 1090T.


As much as I lean towards liquid, that really is a nice, clean setup. +1


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowRabbit*
> 
> . I decided to give a try to the new NF-F12 and so far I find it to be a really good fan. I also find the NF-F12 produce a less noticeable sound then did the NF-P12.


Nice looking setup !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only thing i'm wondering........... is how you'd be able to audibly hear the difference
of "one" 120mm fan when your case has 9 fans , which are all 120mm and bigger.


----------



## ShadowRabbit

I could ear the difference because all of my case fans run at low RPM. They are making very little sound but my cpu cooling fans are controlled by voltage and at higher speed I found the NF-F12 to have a deeper tone that I found less audible then the NF-P12.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowRabbit*
> 
> I found the NF-F12 to have a deeper tone that I found less audible then the NF-P12.


You have *Supreme Bionic* hearing abilities


----------



## Diablo85

Really happy with this heatsink. Just installed it yesterday to replace my thermaltake frio (excessively loud).


----------



## Ovrclck

Alright guys, it was fun with the D14 but I have jumped to the dark side of Water Cooling


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Alright guys, it was fun with the D14 but I have jumped to the dark side of Water Cooling


With an i7 930, I can see how you might. Just hold onto your heatsink. When you upgrade you'll come back to the D14.


----------



## Cloudpost

Hey guys, just got the NH-D14 and in the middle of the install. I was wondering anyone has any thoughts on this setup. I know the 212+ likes a pull config more.

<~~Air ~~ [FAN] [SINK] [FAN] [SINK] <~~Air~~

This way it clears my ram


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> Hey guys, just got the NH-D14 and in the middle of the install. I was wondering anyone has any thoughts on this setup. I know the 212+ likes a pull config more.
> <~~Air ~~ [FAN] [SINK] [FAN] [SINK] <~~Air~~
> This way it clears my ram


It works quite well in that config. The overall success of this config is going to dependent of how cool the air is , at that initial point of intake of the 1st sink


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> Hey guys, just got the NH-D14 and in the middle of the install. I was wondering anyone has any thoughts on this setup. I know the 212+ likes a pull config more.
> 
> <~~Air ~~ [FAN] [SINK] [FAN] [SINK] <~~Air~~
> 
> This way it clears my ram


I wouldn't recommend this position since the best one with stock fans is the default one (push / center). Are you sure of having a ram clearance issue, because there are quite a few ram models (all with higher heat spreders) that won't be cleared by the D14? Here's an example with the Patriot Viper's:



So are you sure your ram are higher than these Viper's? I don't think so.


----------



## Cloudpost

no my ram isnt higher.. but my fan is taller







Im using two ty-140's


----------



## plum

edit


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> Hey guys, just got the NH-D14 and in the middle of the install. I was wondering anyone has any thoughts on this setup. I know the 212+ likes a pull config more.
> <~~Air ~~ [FAN] [SINK] [FAN] [SINK] <~~Air~~
> This way it clears my ram


Doesn't work as well as the standard config: http://www.overclock.net/t/970444/secrets-of-the-d14-ch-2-fan-position-56k-warning/0_100


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plum*
> 
> 
> Short CPU cable, can't get it around


i've had a couple of OCZ power supplies and they all have short 8pin connectors









http://www.amazon.com/CB-8P-8-Pin-Motherboard-Extension-Premium/dp/B0036ORCJY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1328007133&sr=8-8

go with something like that...looks real good and will be able to route everything thru the back


----------



## Cloudpost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> Doesn't work as well as the standard config: http://www.overclock.net/t/970444/secrets-of-the-d14-ch-2-fan-position-56k-warning/0_100


thanks for the link +rep. i'll live with the .5 degree difference


----------



## ali7up

Will this fit a Thermaltake V3 BE or Thermaltake V4 BE?

Also i bought a d14 cooler back in march of 2011, will it work with 1155 or do i need to buy a separate kit?


----------



## Cloudpost

It barley fits my rosewill destroyer which is a really small mid case. I would think it would fit a v3/v4 but don't quote me if it doesn't!

The d14 should come with all mounting hardware for both intel and amd


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up*
> 
> Will this fit a Thermaltake V3 BE or Thermaltake V4 BE?
> Also i bought a d14 cooler back in march of 2011, will it work with 1155 or do i need to buy a separate kit?


Should fit, my current case is 0.2 inches smaller and it still has a few mm to spare.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> It barley fits my rosewill destroyer which is a really small mid case. I would think it would fit a v3/v4 but don't quote me if it doesn't!
> The d14 should come with all mounting hardware for both intel and amd


+rep. Well according to the manufacturer website, the rosewill is 7.48" (189.992mm) and the v3/v4 is 7.5"(190.5mm). It will be a tight fit according to the specs.

Correct me if i'm wrong, i remember reading somewhere the spacing for the 1155 is the same as 1156. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> It barley fits my rosewill destroyer which is a really small mid case. I would think it would fit a v3/v4 but don't quote me if it doesn't!
> The d14 should come with all mounting hardware for both intel and amd
> 
> 
> 
> +rep. Well according to the manufacturer website, the rosewill is 7.48" (189.992mm) and the v3/v4 is 7.5"(190.5mm). It will be a tight fit according to the specs.
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, i remember reading somewhere the spacing for the 1155 is the same as 1156. Just wanted to make sure.
Click to expand...

Yes, 1156 heatsinks are backwards compatible with 1155.


----------



## ehume

The 1155 has the same spacing as the 1156. But if you want to use your NH-D14 SE2011 on a 1155 board you must write to Noctua with a copy of your invoice. They will send you a mount for the 775/1155/1156/1366 sockets at no cost.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> The 1155 has the same spacing as the 1156. But if you want to use your NH-D14 SE2011 on a 1155 board you must write to Noctua with a copy of your invoice. They will send you a mount for the 775/1155/1156/1366 sockets at no cost.


I have a bracket that came with the D14, it supports 775/1156/1366, shouldn't that work on a 1155?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> The 1155 has the same spacing as the 1156. But if you want to use your NH-D14 SE2011 on a 1155 board you must write to Noctua with a copy of your invoice. They will send you a mount for the 775/1155/1156/1366 sockets at no cost.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bracket that came with the D14, it supports 775/1156/1366, shouldn't that work on a 1155?
Click to expand...

Yes it should. He meant that you would need to order it if you got the 2011 version.


----------



## EVILNOK

I was thinking of getting 1 of the pre- built CPU water cooling systems like the H80 but after seeing benches I think I can get about the same temps with a decent air cooler.I'll be using it on an Intel i2500k in an NZXT Phantom 410 case and so far I've narrowed my choices down to the Noctua NH-D14 or the Phanteks PH-TC14. My question to some of you that own the Noctua is exactly how much room between it and RAM with heatsinks like G Skill Ripjaws do you have? From all the videos and pictures I've seen they fit I was just curious as to exactly how much space is between the two. Also I'm seeing 2 different model numbers, the NH-D14 and the NH-D14 SE2011. Can someone clarify the difference between the 2 please.(1 has PWM fans, the SE2011 right?)


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ali7up*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> The 1155 has the same spacing as the 1156. But if you want to use your NH-D14 SE2011 on a 1155 board you must write to Noctua with a copy of your invoice. They will send you a mount for the 775/1155/1156/1366 sockets at no cost.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bracket that came with the D14, it supports 775/1156/1366, shouldn't that work on a 1155?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it should. He meant that you would need to order it if you got the 2011 version.
Click to expand...

Yes: If you have the SE2011, you can order the other mounting kit.

I believe it is also true that if you send them copies of your original invoices for the D14 and an SE2011 mb, they will send you the LGA2011 kit.

And the 1155 is designed to be compatible with 1156 hardware.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I was thinking of getting 1 of the pre- built CPU water cooling systems like the H80 but after seeing benches I think I can get about the same temps with a decent air cooler.I'll be using it on an Intel i2500k in an NZXT Phantom 410 case and so far I've narrowed my choices down to the Noctua NH-D14 or the Phanteks PH-TC14. My question to some of you that own the Noctua is exactly how much room between it and RAM with heatsinks like G Skill Ripjaws do you have? From all the videos and pictures I've seen they fit I was just curious as to exactly how much space is between the two. Also I'm seeing 2 different model numbers, the NH-D14 and the NH-D14 SE2011. Can someone clarify the difference between the 2 please.(1 has PWM fans, the SE2011 right?)




Four sticks of Ripjaws classic RAM.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I was thinking of getting 1 of the pre- built CPU water cooling systems like the H80 but after seeing benches I think I can get about the same temps with a decent air cooler.I'll be using it on an Intel i2500k in an NZXT Phantom 410 case and so far I've narrowed my choices down to the Noctua NH-D14 or the Phanteks PH-TC14. My question to some of you that own the Noctua is exactly how much room between it and RAM with heatsinks like G Skill Ripjaws do you have? From all the videos and pictures I've seen they fit I was just curious as to exactly how much space is between the two. Also I'm seeing 2 different model numbers, the NH-D14 and the NH-D14 SE2011. Can someone clarify the difference between the 2 please.(1 has PWM fans, the SE2011 right?)


I had mine with original fans and Gskill ripjaws clearance was fine with the front fan touching the RAM it was central to the heat sink.

With TY-140's the fans sit a little higher than centre but the 140mm still cover the entire heat sink face

Stock Fans as low as possible with Ripjaws









TY-140 Fans as low as possible with Ripjaws









Another again sort of see RAM


----------



## EVILNOK

Thanks for the responses. So the SE2011 version, are its mounting brackets compatable with 1155? I was reading about some people having to order a different bracket. Also since I plan on replacing the stock fans does it matter if I get the regular NH-D14 or the SE2011 version? It looks like the mounting hardware is the main difference ( Or am I mistaken?).


----------



## ehume

The SE2011 is not compatible with 1155 as it comes out of the box -- or so Noctua tells us. We have to write them to get a 755/1366/1156/1155 mount.


----------



## Wolfgang

Heres some Updated pics of My cooler.


----------



## arrow0309

The max. I can get from my D14, now modded AP-29 (push) KM2-1700 center (added a Kama Flow 2-1600 under my dvd writer connectors to create a kind of wind tunnel):









*Before, with the R4 push fan*
*max core temps: 76 72 73 70*



*Now, with the AP-29*
*max core temps: 75 71 72 68*



Same ambient temp, settings, everything (except the fans); got a solid 1°C lower for the cpu cores and some 4°C improovment to the NB temp.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfgang*
> 
> Heres some Updated pics of My cooler.
> 
> _... cut ..._


Nice setup, temps at full load (confronting to the stock fans)? I also have 4 R4's, really like them. I'll give you a tip, use one top fan only (forward, as intake) instead of two top exhaust fans. I did that with a small improovment:









http://www.overclock.net/t/1041926/how-to-decide-on-a-case-for-air-cooling-warning-pics/700#post_16336676


----------



## TenshiPL

FLX only


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenshiPL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLX only


A clean, good lookin' & silent rig. +1 Rep


----------



## rrohbeck

I found another 4°C in my NH-D14.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> I found another 4°C in my NH-D14.


And how many more dbs?









Which fans are these?


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> And how many more dbs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which fans are these?


a lot!


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> And how many more dbs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which fans are these?


Deltas. One AFC1212DE-PWM and two AFB1212HHE-PWM. The 25mm is only a shroud.
The noise isn't noticeably worse thanks to its logarithmic nature and the fact that I only added one of the lower speed fans. It's dominated by the drone of the faster fan.


----------



## justanewguy

wait what?
not noticeable? at which speed?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> Deltas. One AFC1212DE-PWM and two AFB1212HHE-PWM. The 25mm is only a shroud.
> The noise isn't noticeably worse thanks to its logarithmic nature and the fact that I only added one of the lower speed fans. It's dominated by the drone of the faster fan.


It isn't noticeable worse comparing to the ones you had before you mean (i bet not NPs)...

You are a brave man though, i can't stand even one Delta (no matter the size) running at the minimum rpms...









Thanks for the infos!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> I found another 4°C in my NH-D14.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> It isn't noticeable worse comparing to the ones you had before you mean (i bet not NPs)...
> You are a brave man though, i can't stand even one Delta (no matter the size) running at the minimum rpms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the infos!


They're all PWM controlled and the case is a Define XL so unless I put load on the machine it's totally quiet and even under full load it's tolerable.


----------



## ehume

Just posted a review of the new PWM P12, P14 and F12, here.


----------



## Diablo85

Finally got around to taking some pictures of the guts of my computer. Let me know what you think! Constructive criticism is appreciated (last time i built a PC was around the geforce 5200 series era.)

Pictures here


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo85*
> 
> Finally got around to taking some pictures of the guts of my computer. Let me know what you think! Constructive criticism is appreciated (last time i built a PC was around the geforce 5200 series era.)
> Pictures here


Looks alot like my cabling








It is well done.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Just posted a review of the new PWM P12, P14 and F12, here.


Thanks ehume. Glad they are nearly identical in performance and sound


----------



## arrow0309

After a little more fine tunning & bios setting revisited (including some case fan changes) I got this new (personal) record:



Not bad, definetly 9°C lower than my first (tripple fan) stock D14. But I think would probably swap back to the R4 blue led as front (push) fan.


----------



## Diablo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Diablo85*
> 
> Finally got around to taking some pictures of the guts of my computer. Let me know what you think! Constructive criticism is appreciated (last time i built a PC was around the geforce 5200 series era.)
> Pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> Looks alot like my cabling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is well done.
Click to expand...

thanks. I still think it could use some tidying up, especially the cables behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo85*
> 
> thanks. I still think it could use some tidying up, especially the cables behind the motherboard tray.


Yea







me too. Its a bloody mess back there... but I managed to close that panel and Im avoiding to open it. If I do everything will pop out


----------



## Likvid

Here's mine NH-D14 S2011


----------



## steven88

damn, top mounted power supply...good old days


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> damn, top mounted power supply...good old days


And another "old school" item we don't see anymore:


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> damn, top mounted power supply...good old days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another "old school" item we don't see anymore:
Click to expand...

Yeah, but not plugged. Not sure even if the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme has the speaker connector.


----------



## justanewguy

yes it should cause you plug it in using the Q-Connector which comes with every mainboard from asus.


----------



## markothevrba

I have a top mounted PSU too. No fans on top of the case either... Maybe it's time to consider buying a new case?


----------



## justanewguy

i would say "yes"
just due to the main reason that you can manage your cables a lot better in modern cases where the psu is placed in the bottom.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> i would say "yes"
> just due to the main reason that you can manage your cables a lot better in modern cases where the psu is placed in the bottom.


agreed

there cheap $50 cases out there that have bottom mounted PSU...and great cable management features, since no top PSU....Cooler Master HAF 912 is one option...if you can shell out another $30-40 more, then go HAF 922


----------



## Pittster

912 is a great case especially the Advanced version but they don't seem to be available out Asia.

922 IMO isn't worth the extra cash but im biased


----------



## SpiderWaffle

Wow, this thread is hot, what are we going to cool it with? I'm thinking that new 3 tower noctua


----------



## fatlardo

Do the new f12s run cooler than the p14s for the D14 for push/pull?


----------



## masscrazy

Getting 3 Akasa AK-FN058 Apache Black Super Silent 120mm PMW fans, tomorrow.

Gona stick em on the D14, anyone tried this. Also where do i get the clips from?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Getting 3 Akasa AK-FN058 Apache Black Super Silent 120mm PMW fans, tomorrow.
> 
> Gona stick em on the D14, anyone tried this. Also where do i get the clips from?


You shoud be able to use the stock clips (not sure however) for two fans, simply get the Megahalems clips (they're all selling them apart) for the third fan (or for all three of them if the Noctua's won't work properly & you would't make any fan modification).


----------



## ehume

Megahalems clips work for 25mm thick fans and 38mm, depending on which clips you get.


----------



## ehume

Chapter 7 of Secrets of the D14 is now up.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Chapter 7 of Secrets of the D14 is now up.


Great!








Impressive work you've done yet another time.
Nice result you've achieved with two San Ace 9S1212P4M011 (gonna try to find them) and a TY-140.


----------



## clen87

HI I WAN TO ASK THAT NOCTUA D14 CAN FIT IN TO ASUS X79 SABERTOOTH 8 PCS CORSAIR VENGENCE RAM?


----------



## ehume

Ning ning. All-cap messages are so unnecessary.

Noctua has an answer to your question.

Next time, don't fall for marketing. Get low profile RAM so you can use any fan/heatsink. You don't need coxcombs on your RAM.


----------



## ChesterCat

*ehume....*

Being that your expertise in cooling is extremly defined, got a question for ya.

You think those flimsy azz'd spreaders mfg's put on memory , actually do anything ?

Right off , most of the ones i've examined are resting on a foam type material.
Nothing even close to arctic silver application, where you have naked copper
against naked copper. How in the world could cooling occur, if the two metal
surfaces are seperated by such a thick millage of a non-metal substance ?


----------



## ehume

My suspicion it that the material used in the foam is similar to that used in thermal interface tape. What I do know is that when my test rig is running Linpack the RAM heatspreaders feel hot, but not enough to make me want to take my hand away. So I think the interface is foam because it has to bridge between a flat and an uneven surface. And it works.


----------



## steven88

does anybody have word on when the next Noctua beast is coming out?


----------



## markothevrba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> does anybody have word on when the next Noctua beast is coming out?




Thought it would be fitting, but I hope it's soon


----------



## Marshmellow17

Hey guys,

Just got my D-14 today. Installed and everything...Just two things:

The cooler is vibrating, noticably. My entire case is vibrating. Is this normal?

Also, the top bracket when I was screwing it in felt as though it was binding. Took a bit of force to screw it all the way, but It feels fairly secured. Should I be worried?

Also, pics soon


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshmellow17*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just got my D-14 today. Installed and everything...Just two things:
> The cooler is vibrating, noticably. My entire case is vibrating. Is this normal?
> Also, the top bracket when I was screwing it in felt as though it was binding. Took a bit of force to screw it all the way, but It feels fairly secured. Should I be worried?
> Also, pics soon


Vibration means bad fan. Fans are supposed to be balanced.


----------



## Fatalrip

Add me please, my pics are in my sig rig.


----------



## Marshmellow17

Its not like a brick in a washing machine, I wouldn't know that its vibrating unless I hadn't touched in when running prime. Its just noticeable that way.


----------



## Citra

Your entire case vibrating is definitely not normal. One of the fans is probably bad.


----------



## Marshmellow17

What about the binding feeling on the bracket?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshmellow17*
> 
> The cooler is vibrating, noticably. My entire case is vibrating. Is this normal ?:


First thing i'd do.....is hold each fan in my hand (between two fingers) Have the fan running full kilter. If indeed a blade is out of balance, you're gonna feel that transmitting effect in
your hand. Also, try rotating the fans (re-clipping of course). Worse case senario, Noctua's
not gonna give you a hard time swapping (RMA) out a fan.


----------



## plum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> i've had a couple of OCZ power supplies and they all have short 8pin connectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CB-8P-8-Pin-Motherboard-Extension-Premium/dp/B0036ORCJY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1328007133&sr=8-8
> go with something like that...looks real good and will be able to route everything thru the back


meh.. waste of money
quick dirty fix, at least now it doesn't interfere with the rear airflow


----------



## Marshmellow17

I sent noctua an email last night, inquiring about the binding feeling I got while mounting the cooler, received this email today
Quote:


> Dear Logan,
> 
> thank you for contacting Noctua.
> 
> Well, if you have to any doubts about your fans please check them by holding one fan at a time in your hands while it is spinning. A healthy fan won't make any vibrations nor rattling sounds.
> Unfortunately I'm not sure which mounting parts you have in mind. However it is fairly normal that it will require a bit of force to tighten the spring screws, but I'd suggest that we send you one mounting bar which is fitted to the mainboard and one mounting bracket which is fitted to the CPU cooler. This way we should be able to rule out any damaged screw threads.
> In any case we'll require a proof of purchase (screenshot, scanned invoice, etc.) for the CPU cooler and your full postal address before we will be able to dispatch you any spare parts. Shipping and parts will be of course free of charge.
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Alexander Dyszewski
> Noctua support team


First time I have seen such good customer service in my own experience. I'll be sticking to this company for a loonngg time.


----------



## Recipe7

I wish Noctua would branch out and and create more products. It's a lot to ask for, but with their customer service and quality of products, there would definitely be a large group of supporters.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I wish Noctua would branch out and and create more products. It's a lot to ask for, but with their customer service and quality of products, there would definitely be a large group of supporters.


I wish they'd sort out their color scheme


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I wish they'd sort out their color scheme


OT: How well to the accelero extremes work that close to each other?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> OT: How well to the accelero extremes work that close to each other?


I just ran Heavenbench for ya!
I ran it for 4 runs, so around 17 minutes at max load!
And the top card hit 73c, and the bottom hit 54c








My ambiant is 24c.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The cards fans were at 100%, as per my fan profile. But my case fans were on low!
Plus, the AXP fans are not loud at 100%. And the noise you do hear, is like a case fan's noise! An air moving noise, not a turbo









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Citra

Thanks! Those are some nice temps. But how should i fit the two coolers and my xonar dx...


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I wish they'd sort out their color scheme


I don't like the color either. But color is the least of my worries.

I have 10 noctua fans in my case (as seen in my sig rig). I never mind the color







 .


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> But color is the least of my worries.


Exactly !!!!!!!

Way more concerned about performance, than the color of someones socks.
I've never had a subscription to GQ Magazine... so I have an excuse.....


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> But color is the least of my worries.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!!!!!!
> 
> Way more concerned about performance, than the color of someones socks.
> I've never had a subscription to GQ Magazine... so I have an excuse.....
Click to expand...

Ah, but that subscription to Playboy, back in the day . . .


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Ah, but that subscription to Playboy, back in the day . . .


----------



## whatsoneplusone

Woo first post here!

Just to ask, if I want to add Gentle Typhoons to my NH-D14 in the mid and push position, will the Megahalem clips work? Can I just use those clips to secure the fans, or do I have to resort to using zipties? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatsoneplusone*
> 
> Woo first post here!
> 
> Just to ask, if I want to add Gentle Typhoons to my NH-D14 in the mid and push position, will the Megahalem clips work? Can I just use those clips to secure the fans, or do I have to resort to using zipties? Thanks in advance!


Megahalems clips work for the push fan. For the center position you have to mod the fan. Look here for how.


----------



## whatsoneplusone

Urgh! I kinda want to stay away from sharp tools! Sharp tools are baaad...









Is there any way I can do this with zipties? Like looping it around the fin stacks and the fan vertically?

Once again, thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## ehume

You can do anything with zipties.

But I wouldn't call a mini-hacksaw or a drill bit a "sharp tool." You can grab firmly on the cutting end of a drill bit or on the blade of a hacksaw/mini-hacksaw and not cut yourself. Both require some sliding or other movement against them to cut, so they don't qualify as "sharp." I have plenty of sharp tools; but I have always considered hacksaw blades and drill bits to be rather benign, especially if they never attach to a power tool.


----------



## whatsoneplusone

Its just me I guess, prefer to mount the fans without any modding!









So I guess its just the zipties now then! Any recommendations on how to go about doing it? And will it melt under the heat of the heatsink?

Sorry for asking so many questions!


----------



## ehume

Look at item 5 in my sig. Ought to work quite easily.


----------



## yching07

I currently have an Noctua NH-C12P SE14, would it worth it to change my currently heatsink for a NH-D14?

my currently idle is 30c on my FX8120 but then when it gets to load it cant manage the heat from my overclock cpu and the heat keeps rising to 75-80c and pc shutsdown.


----------



## whatsoneplusone

Ah I see now! Thanks so much for your help, ehume!


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Megahalems clips work for the push fan. For the center position you have to mod the fan. Look here for how.


I found that for most fans that's not necessary. With a little force and needle nose pliers I was able to thread the wire through the eye in the plastic rivet. Maybe mine are a little longer - Noctua seems to improve these little things all the time, like the wire clips.
The only fan that would have needed it is my San Ace with a thick aluminum frame so I mounted it only on a shroud.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yching07*
> 
> I currently have an Noctua NH-C12P SE14, would it worth it to change my currently heatsink for a NH-D14?
> my currently idle is 30c on my FX8120 but then when it gets to load it cant manage the heat from my overclock cpu and the heat keeps rising to 75-80c and pc shutsdown.


Hard to grasp the reasoning behind such a large gap between idle and load.

First thing I'd personally do.....is pull that cooler off and refit with some fresh
Arctic Silver.

Only if that don't do the job......would I think of upgrading.


----------



## ChesterCat

doggoneit.....DUPE


----------



## mf0ur

I am interested in buying a d14 with a third fan, will this pwm splitter work?

http://www.moddiy.com/products/PWM-3%252dWay-Splitter-%252d-Smart-Fan-Cable-%2830cm%29-%252d-Black.html


----------



## jaywar

I bought a nh-d14 to use on my 3930k until all my watercooling parts arrive. What kind of temps should I expect with a 4.5 ghz overclock. Also my h100 took a poop so that's why I am starting a custom loop.
Cheers


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mf0ur*
> 
> I am interested in buying a d14 with a third fan, will this pwm splitter work?
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/PWM-3%252dWay-Splitter-%252d-Smart-Fan-Cable-%2830cm%29-%252d-Black.html


That one requires all the fans to get their power from the cpu header. So add the Amps that the fans draw and compare with what your mb manufacturer say the header will support. Or you can get this (3-wire), or this (5-wire), where the fans draw their power form Molex and only get their control signal from the mb.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaywar*
> 
> I What kind of temps should I expect with a 4.5 ghz overclock.
> Cheers


2500K on a Asus GeneZ @ 4.6 29-31C Idle -- 49-55C load


----------



## randomnerd865

I want to put the d-14 in my sig rig but im not sure if the extra 120mm fan will fit since it is a small tower.. how does it perform with just the 140mm fan in the middle? Or should i just keep my 92mm noctua cooler? Running a 2500k at 4.5ghz btw


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I want to put the d-14 in my sig rig but im not sure if the extra 120mm fan will fit since it is a small tower.. how does it perform with just the 140mm fan in the middle?


What sig rig? There is no rig in your sig.

What tower? As long as you have a 120mm exhaust fan you can fit a D14.


----------



## mf0ur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> That one requires all the fans to get their power from the cpu header. So add the Amps that the fans draw and compare with what your mb manufacturer say the header will support. Or you can get this (3-wire), or this (5-wire), where the fans draw their power form Molex and only get their control signal from the mb.


Im having trouble locating how my amps the cpu header will support, all my manual says its +12v. I have a gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3. Can someone point me int he right direction?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> That one requires all the fans to get their power from the cpu header.


Real simple request. Next time you're hanging out with your group of MotherBoard Designers,
tell'um to pre-fab little 1/8" holes next to all fan headers on the MOBO.

You can only imagine, how that simple little process would clean up the mess left behind, cause
of all those header wires. C'mon.......git-r-done


----------



## randomnerd865

uhh wow, new member problems I thought I had my rig in my sig wanna tell me real quick how to do that LOL








Edit: nevermind I think I figured it out.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mf0ur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> That one requires all the fans to get their power from the cpu header. So add the Amps that the fans draw and compare with what your mb manufacturer say the header will support. Or you can get this (3-wire), or this (5-wire), where the fans draw their power form Molex and only get their control signal from the mb.
> 
> 
> 
> Im having trouble locating how my amps the cpu header will support, all my manual says its +12v. I have a gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3. Can someone point me int he right direction?
Click to expand...

I wrote Gigabyte's tech support on my P55A-UD3P. They told me that Gigabyte boards have a !-Amp limit on mb fan headers. I had mine higher before I learned this, but I wouldn't recommend the practice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> That one requires all the fans to get their power from the cpu header.
> 
> 
> 
> Real simple request. Next time you're hanging out with your group of MotherBoard Designers,
> tell'um to pre-fab little 1/8" holes next to all fan headers on the MOBO.
> 
> You can only imagine, how that simple little process would clean up the mess left behind, cause
> of all those header wires. C'mon.......git-r-done
Click to expand...

As if I was anything but a simple user with a hobby. C'mon, dude.

(Of course, we're old enough to remember when that was a mild insult, aimed at people who attended dude ranches; but that's OT.)


----------



## yching07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Hard to grasp the reasoning behind such a large gap between idle and load.
> First thing I'd personally do.....is pull that cooler off and refit with some fresh
> Arctic Silver.
> Only if that don't do the job......would I think of upgrading.


I have done it several times, remove it and reput the thermal paste and same behavior


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> As if I was anything but a simple user with a hobby. C'mon, dude.


Oh....... I realize that







. Mis-fired humor ??? gratutious assumption ??









Just while I was contemplating the fan header issue.....the thought came.
Ya know, how they stamp those mounting holes,Then go ahead and design
the board, so that at each fan header, hole is punched. Then you'd be able
to route fan wires directly out backside. Would really tidy those pesky lil wires.


----------



## sniperpowa

Add me please I just built a new rig with the cooler!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> As if I was anything but a simple user with a hobby. C'mon, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....... I realize that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mis-fired humor ??? gratutious assumption ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just while I was contemplating the fan header issue.....the thought came.
> Ya know, how they stamp those mounting holes,Then go ahead and design
> the board, so that at each fan header, hole is punched. Then you'd be able
> to route fan wires directly out backside. Would really tidy those pesky lil wires.
Click to expand...

Nice thought. However, the holes would have to be big enough to pass an entire plug. Too much real estate.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Nice thought. However, the holes would have to be big enough to pass an entire plug. Too much real estate.


Just a slit.....just enuff to pass wire thru: then press wire connectors into *plug

*plug positions would be color coordinated to wire color


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Nice thought. However, the holes would have to be big enough to pass an entire plug. Too much real estate.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a slit.....just enuff to pass wire thru: then press wire connectors into *plug
> 
> *plug positions would be color coordinated to wire color
Click to expand...

I should show you the GT-2150 group buy thread, where people are worried about just this issue: putting plugs on fan cables.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I should show you the GT-2150 group buy thread, where people are worried about just this issue: putting plugs on fan cables.


Does make sense tho. I'd probably reconsider using fan headers again, if routing of wires was addressed.
Making 3-4-5 header cables disappear under the mobo and outta sight = winner


----------



## ehume

I suppose they could have just put some of their fan headers on the back of the mb.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I suppose they could have just put some of their fan headers on the back of the mb.


WHOA !!!!!!!!!!!








*That's it !!!!!!!*







With 90 degree socket , to avoid depth issues

You've just solved & virtually escalated the future development
of the modern day motherboard


----------



## Ninja10R

Here's my D14


----------



## Thanos1972

Ok,i jumped from the hyper 212+ to this cooler.the thing is that it vibrates.here is a video i made to show you the vibration.
That black thing is there for reference to see how much it vibrates.i tighened everything twice and no change.i disconnected the 14mm and minimum change.i disconnected the 12mm with the 14mm connected and i bit better but still it vibrates.
Is it safe to leave it likke this? I bought it from a friend of mine and she was sure that there was nothing wrong on her pc and i believe her.she knows what she is doing.


----------



## drizzzzzzzle

Here's my NH-D14


----------



## justanewguy

good work on the sleeving even if i dont like the colour


----------



## whatsoneplusone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanos1972*
> 
> Ok,i jumped from the hyper 212+ to this cooler.the thing is that it vibrates.here is a video i made to show you the vibration.
> That black thing is there for reference to see how much it vibrates.i tighened everything twice and no change.i disconnected the 14mm and minimum change.i disconnected the 12mm with the 14mm connected and i bit better but still it vibrates.
> Is it safe to leave it likke this? I bought it from a friend of mine and she was sure that there was nothing wrong on her pc and i believe her.she knows what she is doing.


Hmmm, seems fine to me. Is it making any noise when it's on? Have you tried reassembling the cooler?


----------



## ChesterCat

I'm a firm believer that the success of the D14, is quite dependent
on the quality of air it receives. Why being in a mATX box, I made
certain my incoming "cool air" had an un-obstructive path to the
cooler.

The results have been *fan*tastic !!


----------



## markothevrba

I think it's safe to say that is the case with all the coolers, not just the D14


----------



## Thanos1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatsoneplusone*
> 
> Hmmm, seems fine to me. Is it making any noise when it's on? Have you tried reassembling the cooler?


Yes i have reassembled the cooler.nothing changed.i then took off the 120mm fan completely and the vibration stopped completely.
The fan seems to work ok.nothing wrong with it (was working on my hand and it was ok).I then put it on again but lowered it as much i could (close to the rams) and the vibration seems to minimized by about 20%
I am starting to think that this is the case with this cooler because of the weight.With the hyper212+ no vibration at all.
Maybe if i put another 120mm in front of it to balance it,it will stop.


----------



## justanewguy

do you used all mainboard screws?


----------



## Thanos1972

Yes,everything is tighened.maybe it has something to do with the motherboard i have cause if you see,this motherboard is a bit short.
See here
'One small downside of this motherboard is that due to its small size (30.5 x 22.4 cm) it is mounted using only 6 screws. As such, one side of the M4A87TD is unsupported, and you have to be careful not to apply too much pressure when plugging in the power cable.'


----------



## justanewguy

oh yeah its indeed 2 cm less width difference to my mb as example but its very strange that it has no screw at the 24pin, probably because its a bit smaller.
well just run your system and check your temps continuously


----------



## markothevrba

Take the fan out and put it on the table, see if it vibrates. Also if your MOBO doesn't have a standoff put something under it, I lost a standoff in my old PC and didn't have any spare so I just folded paper and put it under there. Solid as a rock


----------



## Celcius

I'm planning to use an nh-d14 with the 140mm fan in the middle to cool a stock 2600k. I want to use the 120mm fan as the exhaust for my case (both fans using U.L.N.A. adapters), but I'm not sure how to get the clips out of the fan. Any ideas?

Also, the massive nh-d14 with a single fan is more than capable of cooling a stock 2600k, right?


----------



## Koalaslim

Just installed a NH-D14 in my HAF X case on a i7 2700k! Psyched.

I have nothing to compare temps to, and am wondering what my results seem like to you people with some experience in these matters. Running stock fans on the Noctua, but with a NZXT turbo exhaust fan spinning at 2000rpm as my main rear case exhaust.

I have overclocked my i7 2700k to 4.7GHz, at a voltage level of 1.38V. Idle temps around 30C, Full bore on Prime95 large FFT hits 69C.

I guess I thought I might do a bit better than that... I used the Noctua paste (and may have applied too much).

What do you guys think of my temps? Should I remove the cooler and reapply the thermal paste?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## plum

Those are perfectly normal temps


----------



## Koalaslim

Thanks!

You guys have a great resource here. I look forward to hopefully adding to the wealth of information, but I have much to learn when it comes to overclocking. Back to reading!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I'm planning to use an nh-d14 with the 140mm fan in the middle to cool a stock 2600k. I want to use the 120mm fan as the exhaust for my case (both fans using U.L.N.A. adapters), but I'm not sure how to get the clips out of the fan. Any ideas?
> Also, the massive nh-d14 with a single fan is more than capable of cooling a stock 2600k, right?


The clips are easy to take off








You just undo the end that's strait, first! And done right, you can do them with just your fingers








And once the wire clip's removed, the black pegs just push out!


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> The clips are easy to take off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just undo the end that's strait, first! And done right, you can do them with just your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once the wire clip's removed, the black pegs just push out!


Getting the straight end of the wire clip out is easier with needle node pliers.
It probably also depends on the version - they changed the clip design at least once.


----------



## Aregvan

Any good place to buy this cheap?
It seems amazon is the cheapest now, with prime free 2 day.


----------



## ZeGermans750

Hey, sorry if this has been answered before, I don't really want to comb through 228 pages, but: is there a good set of 3 120/140mm fans other than stock that I can put on this guy that won't sound like an SR-71 taking off?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeGermans750*
> 
> Hey, sorry if this has been answered before, I don't really want to comb through 228 pages, but: is there a good set of 3 120/140mm fans other than stock that I can put on this guy that won't sound like an SR-71 taking off?


Item 4 in my sig, Chapters 4 and 5.


----------



## ZeGermans750

Very helpful! thanks!


----------



## Aregvan

Are the stock fans on it really loud?
It says 19dba, which is nice, but I guess it's loud since there are radiators on both sides?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Are the stock fans on it really loud?
> It says 19dba, which is nice, but I guess it's loud since there are radiators on both sides?


They are very quiet, but if it's still too loud, you can use the included ulna adapter.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> They are very quiet, but if it's still too loud, you can use the included ulna adapter.
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


yeah because I have a 19db CM fan on my cooler and it sounds like 26, since the air is hitting the heatsink.
But I have a fan controller, so it's virtually silent, only on max when I game, and still quiet than because of all the hello kitty island adventurer sounds in the game.


----------



## markothevrba

It's fairly quiet, but for me they are still too loud on full blast. One thing I LOVE about them is that they don't make the rattling or however should I call it sound, where you hear like the bearings clicking very fast. Something like TRRRRRR noise








Well these don't have that and I love it. I have them plugged into the mobo, so they are on 800RPM on idle and they never get past 1000 because the system is never hot enough (hottest core ever recorded was 52C I think)


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> yeah because I have a 19db CM fan on my cooler and it sounds like 26, since the air is hitting the heatsink.
> But I have a fan controller, so it's virtually silent, only on max when I game, and still quiet than because of all the hello kitty island adventurer sounds in the game.


Are the r4s? Those were rated poorly by the manufacturer.


----------



## rrohbeck

It is well known that as the vortex from the fan blade hits something (the fins in this case) it generates noise. A shroud helps. Unfortunately there's no space to add a shroud to the center fan, so to make it quieter you can only replace the center fan with a shroud altogether. That may give you enough cooling with just one fan. If not, a stronger intake fan may be necessary. If it's regulated down to 20% by PWM this will be *very* quiet unless you need full cooling. PWM is much better in this regard because you can go down to 20%, which you can't with DC fan regulation. 20% would be 2.4V - a 12V fan won't spin at that voltage.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> It is well known that as the vortex from the fan blade hits something (the fins in this case) it generates noise. A shroud helps. Unfortunately there's no space to add a shroud to the center fan, so to make it quieter you can only replace the center fan with a shroud altogether. That may give you enough cooling with just one fan. If not, a stronger intake fan may be necessary. If it's regulated down to 20% by PWM this will be *very* quiet unless you need full cooling. PWM is much better in this regard because you can go down to 20%, which you can't with DC fan regulation. 20% would be 2.4V - a 12V fan won't spin at that voltage.


When I go down to 50% CPU fan speed during idle, temps go up maybe 1-2C, and sounds goes down A LOT! I hear almost nothing compared to it being all the way off.

I guess I just have to test it when I purchase it.

ALSO, is there going to be a sale soon for CPU HSF?
St. Patrick's day soon, any luck for a sale?

Cheapest is on ebay $83 shipped.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Are the r4s? Those were rated poorly by the manufacturer.


what? what?


----------



## Haelous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Any good place to buy this cheap?
> It seems amazon is the cheapest now, with prime free 2 day.


Directron has had the NH-D14 for $79.99 shipped for a while now.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> Directron has had the NH-D14 for $79.99 shipped for a while now.


Oh sweet free shipping, didn't know that.
Is it a reputable site?


----------



## Haelous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Oh sweet free shipping, didn't know that.
> Is it a reputable site?


Yep. They've been around for a while too. I placed my first order with them back in July of 2001.

They're also an advertiser over at [H].


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> Yep. They've been around for a while too. I placed my first order with them back in July of 2001.
> They're also an advertiser over at [H].


damn 2001? were there computers back than?









Alright then, thanks a lot.
Previous post I asked if there would be a sale soon? St. Patrick's day and all.


----------



## n3gr0

add me to THE CLUB,


----------



## Thanos1972

Me too


----------



## Aregvan

Newegg has a deal $81.99 shipped and free xigmatek 120mm 14db fan!

Really am thinking about it...


----------



## Citra

Canada Computers has it for $65.99 if anyone is interested.
http://canadacomputers.com/top20.php


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Canada Computers has it for $65.99 if anyone is interested.
> http://canadacomputers.com/top20.php


Is this for real?
Oh crap only canada?????????? NOOOOOOOOOOOoo


----------



## dmasteR

I will be joining this club by Sunday :]


----------



## pfunkmort

Add me up.


----------



## dmasteR

Installed my Noctua D14 tonight, and I'm seeing a average of 15C difference on Prime 95! Holy.......









Now I just need to figure out how to get the fan clips out so I can put the fan on the rear instead of the front....


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Installed my Noctua D14 tonight, and I'm seeing a average of 15C difference on Prime 95! Holy.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to get the fan clips out so I can put the fan on the rear instead of the front....


sweet! what cooler were you coming from?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> sweet! what cooler were you coming from?


Xigmatek dark knight which I transfered over from my 775 system. I'm honestly surprised with the temps, it's scary. Guess I'll have a lot more overclock room ahead temps wise now.


----------



## mf0ur

I installed my d14 a couple of weeks ago, and I wanted the extra third fan, but couldnt find clips for it. I remember reading on here that someone just emailed noctua and they had them sent in the mail. This is correct, i got mine today. I was expecting the regular sized clips which interfere with each other, but noctua hooked it up with small clips that fit with the stock ones! I dont know if this has been brought up, I thought I would let everyone know anyways because I was pumped. d14 is awesome though, i hit 4.2 on my phenom II x4


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mf0ur*
> 
> I installed my d14 a couple of weeks ago, and I wanted the extra third fan, but couldnt find clips for it. I remember reading on here that someone just emailed noctua and they had them sent in the mail. This is correct, i got mine today. I was expecting the regular sized clips which interfere with each other, but noctua hooked it up with small clips that fit with the stock ones! I dont know if this has been brought up, I thought I would let everyone know anyways because I was pumped. d14 is awesome though, i hit 4.2 on my phenom II x4


yeah, noctua saw the demand for people adding a 3rd fan...so they designed clips so they don't interfere with the stock clips

i brought this up early last year when i got my D14...was very surprised at noctua's service and listening to customer needs


----------



## arrow0309

You guys are right, I confirm the Noctua's optimal (custumer) service.








And here's a recent pic with my modded beast


----------



## masscrazy

Yep emailed Noctua with request for extra clips, prompt response asked for proof of purchase and as im within the eu should be with me early next week.

Question, anyone used akasa apache silent pwm fans on it? What are the fans in the above post?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> You guys are right, I confirm the Noctua's optimal (custumer) service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a recent pic with my modded beast


Beautiful. And I love your airpath.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Yep emailed Noctua with request for extra clips, prompt response asked for proof of purchase and as im within the eu should be with me early next week.
> 
> Question, anyone used akasa apache silent pwm fans on it? What are the fans in the above post?


The fans I'm using right now are a couple of Cooler Master R4 Sickleflow (120mm blue led, @1900rpm) and a couple of Thermalright TY-140 (140mm PWM, @1300rpm). I'm using Y type fan splitters (3 wire for the R4's and 4wire pwm for the TY-140's) connected to the mobo's cpu_fan and sys_fan2 headers and have (all the four) fans voltage controlled via the mainboard's bios &/or software controlled with the Speedfan.









I'm pretty sure you can succesfully use the apache pwm fans (with or without the TY-140 central) even though I may desire two WING 12 PL (FN-FW12BPL-18)
 for a blue led full pwm high performance D14 (with the TY-140 central).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Beautiful. And I love your airpath.


Thanks.








This case arrived at the end of the "airflow modding" road. The results are excellent for an air cooled highly overclocked mid-tower rig.
Yesterday I've even managed to increase the speed of the Accelero Xtreme fans (bottom video card only) from auto (21% idle) to 40%-75% idle-full (gaming) with the latest version of the Speedfan.

*Long live our italian premium software.*









http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

All this wasn't possible before with the CCC because it only works when gaming (crossfire related),and not even with the MSI AB due to the settings I'm using (always) having the two video cards synchronized where my upper 6870 Hawk is running in auto fan-speed.
Now I'm getting 34°C idle and 50°C max intensive gaming (overclocked) for my second 6870 (the lower one, gpu2), about 10°C lower than before (when loaded gpu) and 2-3°C lower for my Hawk (gpu1) that reaches now 70°C only when playing Batman AC dx11 maxed in cf overclocked (980/1140).


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Yep emailed Noctua with request for extra clips, prompt response asked for proof of purchase and as im within the eu should be with me early next week.
> Question, anyone used akasa apache silent pwm fans on it? What are the fans in the above post?


How much was it?


----------



## masscrazy

They send it for free.


----------



## Celcius

Do you think a nh-d14 could passively cool a 2600k, considering most cases have a case fan right behind the heatsink?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Do you think a nh-d14 could passively cool a 2600k, considering most cases have a case fan right behind the heatsink?


At stock? I would say probably if you have enough case fans.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Do you think a nh-d14 could passively cool a 2600k, considering most cases have a case fan right behind the heatsink?


should be completely fine if its at stock


----------



## markothevrba

Most likely, but I would still put a fan in the middle and set the profile to have it at minimum RPM and to ramp it up if it gets into the "danger zone". You know, just to be safe in those hot summer days that will probably come


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba*
> 
> Most likely, but I would still put a fan in the middle and set the profile to have it at minimum RPM and to ramp it up if it gets into the "danger zone". You know, just to be safe in those hot summer days that will probably come


You can try to find a fan that spools down to 0rpm if PWM tells it to. Unfortunately Intel left the behavior under 20% open and most fan manufacturers opted to run the fan with at least 20% and most BIOSes don't go lower than 20% either. But you may be able to tell the PWM controller to go to 0% via an application. Under Linux this is supported at least for some very popular support chips like the it87 family.


----------



## Sashimi

I've read somewhere installing a 3rd fan only helps with around 2 degrees. does anyone have a first hand experience with this?

also i'm looking at the Cooler Master 120mm 90cfm silent led fans, supposedly they are only 19 dbs loud, here's the link:

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4355

will they be good replacement fans for the noctua standard ones? i'm a little skeptic about the noise level on the spec though...19dbs for 2000rpm and 90 cfm airflow is insane.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I've read somewhere installing a 3rd fan only helps with around 2 degrees. does anyone have a first hand experience with this?
> 
> also i'm looking at the Cooler Master 120mm 90cfm silent led fans, supposedly they are only 19 dbs loud, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4355
> 
> will they be good replacement fans for the noctua standard ones? i'm a little skeptic about the noise level on the spec though...19dbs for 2000rpm and 90 cfm airflow is insane.


I can assure you that they aren't definitely quiet fans. I do have two on my cooler and I'm keeping them at 45% (idle) speed with the Speedfan. You can see a pic of my D14 on the previous page.
And they're the R4-L2R-20AC-GP model, only rated 69.69 CFM (they didn't get to the 2000 speed ever, hardly arriving at 1900rpm):

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4375

If you're planning to run the cooler with only one central fan, you might consider using a 140mm fan.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Do you think a nh-d14 could passively cool a 2600k, considering most cases have a case fan right behind the heatsink?


My brother in law runs his 2600k with Stock clocks with fanless Noctua D14 he loves it no noise and temps are fine. put 180hours into BF3 with no issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> You can try to find a fan that spools down to 0rpm if PWM tells it to. Unfortunately Intel left the behavior under 20% open and most fan manufacturers opted to run the fan with at least 20% and most BIOSes don't go lower than 20% either. But you may be able to tell the PWM controller to go to 0% via an application. Under Linux this is supported at least for some very popular support chips like the it87 family.


I have 2 Thermalright TY-140's on my D14 with the PWM connectors hooked up to the Cpu fan headers in the Asus FAn Xpert software i have a fan profile so 30% fan speed less than 34deg and 100% fan speed at +40deg


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> You can see a pic of my D14 on the previous page.


Nice setup. does your D14 pushes air out the back or the middle where it gets sucked out via the top fan?

[off topic but can't help it:  saw the accelero extreme on the gpu. how's that working out for you?]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I can assure you that they aren't definitely quiet fans. I do have two on my cooler and I'm keeping them at 45% (idle) speed with the Speedfan. You can see a pic of my D14 on the previous page.
> And they're the R4-L2R-20AC-GP model, only rated 69.69 CFM (they didn't get to the 2000 speed ever, hardly arriving at 1900rpm):


i thought as much about the cooler master fans. if those specs are true they'll definitely have a miracle fan. i suppose if their spec says 2000 +/- 10% u can't complain if they only spin up to 1800









how's the noise for you not running them at full speed? I'm thinking maybe i can keep them at low cycles like you and still get decent airflow/pressure with the 90cfm one since they're rated for much higher max air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> If you're planning to run the cooler with only one central fan, you might consider using a 140mm fan.


I think i'll go for a 3 fans setup. i'm more performance oriented and don't mind a bit of noise







not excessive of course.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> You can see a pic of my D14 on the previous page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup. does your D14 pushes air out the back or the middle where it gets sucked out via the top fan?
> 
> [off topic but can't help it:  saw the accelero extreme on the gpu. how's that working out for you?]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I can assure you that they aren't definitely quiet fans. I do have two on my cooler and I'm keeping them at 45% (idle) speed with the Speedfan. You can see a pic of my D14 on the previous page.
> And they're the R4-L2R-20AC-GP model, only rated 69.69 CFM (they didn't get to the 2000 speed ever, hardly arriving at 1900rpm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought as much about the cooler master fans. if those specs are true they'll definitely have a miracle fan. i suppose if their spec says 2000 +/- 10% u can't complain if they only spin up to 1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's the noise for you not running them at full speed? I'm thinking maybe i can keep them at low cycles like you and still get decent airflow/pressure with the 90cfm one since they're rated for much higher max air.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> If you're planning to run the cooler with only one central fan, you might consider using a 140mm fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think i'll go for a 3 fans setup. i'm more performance oriented and don't mind a bit of noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not excessive of course.
Click to expand...

Briefly:
Mine it's a positive pressure case with the rear cut (exhaust with no fan), the top TY-140 fan is an intake one and the three D14 fans are blowing towards the rear position.
The Accelero is a beasty thing, allowing me to max out only 50-51°C when gaming and 32-33°C in idle.
Yes, the R4's are almost inaudible at lower speeds, mine are about 1040rpm right now (and 785rpm for the central fan). They're set to run up to 80% for the R4's and 85% for the TY-140.
Go for a similar setup like mine, getting those R4 you wanted and you'll get a nice and efficient cooler.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I've read somewhere installing a 3rd fan only helps with around 2 degrees. does anyone have a first hand experience with this?


That depends on what is in front. If the fan(s) in the front and center push good amounts of air through the fins then a third fan doesn't buy you much. However, the stock fans and similar quiet fans don't push much so a 3rd fan helps. But if you have things like Deltas or San Aces on there it won't make much of a difference.
I have a high powered setup with a 260cfm Delta fan in the front and a shroud in the center position because even the fastest 25mm fan I have (FFB1212EH) slowed the airflow down. In that configuration a high powered fan in the exhaust position bought me about 1.5C (which is a lot for me.) Recently I've thought about closing off the sides of the fin stacks so the airflow stays confined. That might improve cooling more than the exhaust fan. Fans aren't good at pulling and much better at pushing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> also i'm looking at the Cooler Master 120mm 90cfm silent led fans, supposedly they are only 19 dbs loud, here's the link:
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4355
> will they be good replacement fans for the noctua standard ones? i'm a little skeptic about the noise level on the spec though...19dbs for 2000rpm and 90 cfm airflow is insane.


Don't buy any fan unless you can download the fan curve, which means that there's real technical data and the vendor isn't just making stuff up. Most of those numbers are just fantasy.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Briefly:
> Mine it's a positive pressure case with the rear cut (exhaust with no fan), the top TY-140 fan is an intake one and the three D14 fans are blowing towards the rear position.
> The Accelero is a beasty thing, allowing me to max out only 50-51°C when gaming and 32-33°C in idle.
> Yes, the R4's are almost inaudible at lower speeds, mine are about 1040rpm right now (and 785rpm for the central fan). They're set to run up to 80% for the R4's and 85% for the TY-140.
> Go for a similar setup like mine, getting those R4 you wanted and you'll get a nice and efficient cooler.


My mate is getting some R4s so he can be my guinea pig. I'll see if i can borrow them to have a play around with and perhaps post some info for anyone looking to buy those fans.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> Recently I've thought about closing off the sides of the fin stacks so the airflow stays confined. That might improve cooling more than the exhaust fan. Fans aren't good at pulling and much better at pushing.
> Don't buy any fan unless you can download the fan curve, which means that there's real technical data and the vendor isn't just making stuff up. Most of those numbers are just fantasy.


I didn't know that i always thought it's better to pull hot air away. Will keep that in mind.

How do you guys think i can maximise my D14's effectiveness in terms of case flow? Here's my current setup:
2x front intake near the bottom of the case
1x bottom intake
4x side intake fans primarily for my GPUs.
1x rear exhaust where the D14 points directly towards
2x top exhaust

basically lots of air goes in and lots of air goes out. i can't exactly make out any air paths though


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I didn't know that i always thought it's better to pull hot air away. Will keep that in mind.


It's definitely true for applications where you have resistance, like cooler fins. You need pressure to get air through, and fans produce far more positive pressure on the output than partial vacuum on the intake side.
For free blowing applications it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> My mate is getting some R4s so he can be my guinea pig. I'll see if i can borrow them to have a play around with and perhaps post some info for anyone looking to buy those fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that i always thought it's better to pull hot air away. Will keep that in mind.
> 
> How do you guys think i can maximise my D14's effectiveness in terms of case flow? Here's my current setup:
> 2x front intake near the bottom of the case
> 1x bottom intake
> 4x side intake fans primarily for my GPUs.
> 1x rear exhaust where the D14 points directly towards
> 2x top exhaust
> 
> basically lots of air goes in and lots of air goes out. i can't exactly make out any air paths though


Did you read the ehume's 7 chapters review on the D14, there's plenty of fan positions an combinations? I strongly recommend you this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1216515/secrets-of-the-d14-chapter-7-pwm-fans


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Did you read the ehume's 7 chapters review on the D14, there's plenty of fan positions an combinations? I strongly recommend you this guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1216515/secrets-of-the-d14-chapter-7-pwm-fans


Thanks mate willl check it out. cheers.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> The Accelero is a beasty thing, allowing me to max out only 50-51°C when gaming and 32-33°C in idle.












I can vouch for the Accelero, and the temps above are exactly what i'm seeing as well [andQUIET]


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> The Accelero is a beasty thing, allowing me to max out only 50-51°C when gaming and 32-33°C in idle.
> 
> 
> 
> ... _cut_ ...
> 
> I can vouch for the Accelero, and the temps above are exactly what i'm seeing as well [andQUIET]
Click to expand...

Mass Effect 3 update (single card, no cf): *44°C* MAX with a small oc (xfx black edition freqs.)


----------



## ryan w

New build update added 2nd card, New PSU, and Mushkin RAM

This shows the clearance with Mushkin advanced redline, I had to raise the fan ruffly a 1/2 cm above the heatsink for DIMM slot 3 so it fits, and the clearance of the stick in DIMM 1 is about 0.2 mm from the lower face of the heatsink

Sorry for the PIC not my best one


----------



## Jajas

I own the NH D-14 myself and I was wondering if anyone has this data off hand. I am looking for the backplate mounting screw sizes (in metric preferably) or in the case that they are not standard, the pitch, major diameter and length of the threaded and non threaded sections. I looked everywhere and I couldn't seem to find this information. My last resort is to take the cooler off and gauge the screws myself, however it is a pain because I would have to take the motherboard off as well to pull these screws out.


----------



## arrow0309

*Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler* Review by Nikktech:

http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/40-noctua-nh-d14-se2011-cpu-cooler.html?showall=&limitstart=


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jajas*
> 
> I own the NH D-14 myself and I was wondering if anyone has this data off hand. I am looking for the backplate mounting screw sizes (in metric preferably) or in the case that they are not standard, the pitch, major diameter and length of the threaded and non threaded sections. I looked everywhere and I couldn't seem to find this information. My last resort is to take the cooler off and gauge the screws myself, however it is a pain because I would have to take the motherboard off as well to pull these screws out.


Are you missing some screws? Noctua will supply them, free, postpaid.

If you're going to try something you could discuss it with their tech support. I'm sure they would tell you just what kind of screws they use.


----------



## Jajas

No I don't need replacement screws, I am working on a custom waterblock and I need to figure out what screws/ nuts I need to re-use the stock Noctua NH D-14 backplate. I also wanted to model the screws in Autodesk Inventor. I contacted Noctua support and the representative who e-mailed me back was very helpful however the data he e-mailed me was obtained using a ruler which unfortunately is not accurate enough for my purpose, so I will gauge the screws myself and hopefully if I am not cramming for exams I will have a CAD model running soon enough.

If anyone wants this data please feel free to PM me.

Also, Has anyone tried e-mailing Noctua support for replacement fans? How does it work? How much do they charge? Do I just send them a proof of purchase and the fan model I need?


----------



## steven88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHmCayveYYQ&feature=g-u-u&context=G2e7db6bFUAAAAAAAAAA

has anybody seen or heard the new Noctua NF-F12 120mm fan? Looks like a replacement for the NF-P12 found on the NH-D14 coolers

EDIT: nm, looks like Shadowrabbit has a sick setup!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jajas*
> 
> Also, Has anyone tried e-mailing Noctua support for replacement fans? How does it work? How much do they charge? Do I just send them a proof of purchase and the fan model I need?


I broke the 140mm fan when i got my NH-D14. emailed Noctua with my invoice and they sent it straight away, free of charge. it did take about a month to get to me however.


----------



## jacksonv

went from a H50 p/p to D14 and the temps are night and day! right now i like the 1090t @4.0 - 1.45v with 43c-45c on core and 50c-53c on socket. this is the sweet spot!! with NB @3.0 - 1.3125v
cools my 1090t stable @4.1 at 1.48v with LLC under load at 1.51v will not go any higher ( hit OC wall ) at full load 47c - 50c on core and 58c on cpu socket with coretemp and speed fan testing with prime95 & Intel burn test! my H50 with push/pull would go up to 61c on core and 70c on cpu socket at full load and will BSOD so i would not know the real temp and cause me to back off my OC down to @3.8 with 1.4375v stable and still hit 57c - 60c on core with socket temp of 68c! sorry i did not pay attention to idle temp as it is not important to me.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Just installed my new D14, and Idk whats going on. I hit 84c on my hottest core with the fans running at 12v. Paste spread is good and I have remounted it once already. This seriously sucks


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHmCayveYYQ&feature=g-u-u&context=G2e7db6bFUAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> has anybody seen or heard the new Noctua NF-F12 120mm fan? Looks like a replacement for the NF-P12 found on the NH-D14 coolers
> 
> EDIT: nm, looks like Shadowrabbit has a sick setup!


You'll find NF-F12 tested in item 4 of my sig, chapter 7. Generally it's designed to match the CFM output of the P12, but with greater static pressure to make it suitable for rads and all-in-ones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Just installed my new D14, and Idk whats going on. I hit 84c on my hottest core with the fans running at 12v. Paste spread is good and I have remounted it once already. This seriously sucks


This is interesting. The only people I have ever seen complain about the D14 are using it on an i7 2xxx.

When I think about cooling I consider Ambient temps, fan-induced airflow, contact surface and the amount of heat the cpu is pumping. Simple things like peeling off the plastic before you use the heatsink -- I caught myself ready to do that once. Fans not plugged in properly, or plugged into lowspeed adapters when you have your OC set to 4.5GHz. Etc.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

EDIT: Nvm, tops out at 68c in Prime 95 blend. IBT is stupidly demanding


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonv*
> 
> went from a H50 p/p to D14 and the temps are night and day! right now i like the 1090t @4.0 - 1.45v with 43c-45c on core and 50c-53c on socket. this is the sweet spot!! with NB @3.0 - 1.3125v
> cools my 1090t stable @4.1 at 1.48v with LLC under load at 1.51v will not go any higher ( hit OC wall ) at full load 47c - 50c on core and 58c on cpu socket with coretemp and speed fan testing with prime95 & Intel burn test! my H50 with push/pull would go up to 61c on core and 70c on cpu socket at full load and will BSOD so i would not know the real temp and cause me to back off my OC down to @3.8 with 1.4375v stable and still hit 57c - 60c on core with socket temp of 68c! sorry i did not pay attention to idle temp as it is not important to me.


Nice work, I have a similar setup and temps match mine, only difference is i run a low LLC so at idle it sits at 1.5 and load hits 1.48 at 4.01ghz, just something I like for the smallest range of vdroop.

Say whats that lonely Crossfire link doing in there?


----------



## jacksonv

my other 6850 just crap out on me this past weekend and being RMA at the moment. heck i forgot about the crossfire bridge hanging there


----------



## steven88

does anybody know if Noctua will be releasing a NH-D14 successor any time soon?


----------



## Sashimi

Lol with my very limited imagination I can't think of a way to design a heatsink more awesome than the D-14 in terms of positioning. But I'm no engineer.









Actually maybe they can find a better material which dissipates as well as moves heat a lot quicker?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> does anybody know if Noctua will be releasing a NH-D14 successor any time soon?


----------



## steven88

thanks for the video Ryan W! those new products look sweet

I noticed the video is pretty old...about 10 months...you think Noctua will be releasing these real soon? maybe same time as Ivy Bridge??


----------



## ryan w

Yeah man looks like some interesting stuff!

Well I have no idea what kind of turn around they have for developmental products. I have had the NH-D14 for a few years, and do not recall when this was in its developmental stages to judge a good release time.
They got the PWM fans out just fine, maybe they want to sell some more of the old stock of current product before they start manufacturing new lines for sale

This video is on the Noctua web site press release section, I would keep your eye there for when stuff will be available for retail sale


----------



## Citra

I don't think they will update it just yet. They just released a new PWM revision for SB-E.


----------



## rrohbeck

My 4.6GHz overclock turned out not completely stable when I found out a way to torture my CPU more (mprime with 8 threads small FFT plus three threads doing a tight integer-only loop.) It ran too hot so I needed MORE AIRFLOW!
After a couple of days of tinkering, this is what I ended up with. 4.6GHz stable with the harshest test I know









The fans hardly ever rev up from their 20% baseline and the system is very quiet. Until I run a torture test.


----------



## Recipe7

Wow, haha. What are your temps?


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Wow, haha. What are your temps?


Socket 64C, Tctl about 77 max with the torture test (mprime plus 3 integer threads.)


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> Socket 64C, Tctl about 77 max with the torture test (mprime plus 3 integer threads.)


Hahaha incredible stack of fans. So how many degrees improvement did you get?


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Hahaha incredible stack of fans. So how many degrees improvement did you get?


About 3 degrees over my previous state without the additional shrouding and only the PFC1212DE on the intake. Total since I started messing with high powered fans must be well over 10C.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> About 3 degrees over my previous state without the additional shrouding and only the PFC1212DE on the intake. Total since I started messing with high powered fans must be well over 10C.


That's awesome haha. =)


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> My 4.6GHz overclock turned out not completely stable when I found out a way to torture my CPU more (mprime with 8 threads small FFT plus three threads doing a tight integer-only loop.) It ran too hot so I needed MORE AIRFLOW!
> After a couple of days of tinkering, this is what I ended up with. 4.6GHz stable with the harshest test I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fans hardly ever rev up from their 20% baseline and the system is very quiet. Until I run a torture test.


Three stacked 38mm fans? Or one fan and two shrouds?

You will get a more unimpeded outflow if you ditch your exhaust fan and cut out your rear grill. Use this nibbler.


----------



## Sashimi

Hey ehume. Allow me to share this with you:



Totoro is one of my fav anime of all time


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Three stacked 38mm fans? Or one fan and two shrouds?
> 
> You will get a more unimpeded outflow if you ditch your exhaust fan and cut out your rear grill. Use this nibbler.


If you click on the pic you see the list of fans in the comment. It's two fans and a shroud on the intake side.
Hmm, three fans? I'll have to think about that but I don't have another 250cfm+ fan. I wonder if the pressure would start to heat up the air








I've been thinking about a nibbler. I'll probably get one. The airflow revs up the NF-P12 quite a bit so it loses energy to the fan. I'll also need some more powerful case intake fans. The rpm of the slow exhaust fan at the top drops quite a bit when the CPU fans spool up so I get negative pressure.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Hey ehume. Allow me to share this with you:
> 
> 
> 
> Totoro is one of my fav anime of all time


I love it! Right from the movie.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Three stacked 38mm fans? Or one fan and two shrouds?
> 
> You will get a more unimpeded outflow if you ditch your exhaust fan and cut out your rear grill. Use this nibbler.
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the pic you see the list of fans in the comment. It's two fans and a shroud on the intake side.
> Hmm, three fans? I'll have to think about that but I don't have another 250cfm+ fan. I wonder if the pressure would start to heat up the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about a nibbler. I'll probably get one. The airflow revs up the NF-P12 quite a bit so it loses energy to the fan. I'll also need some more powerful case intake fans. The rpm of the slow exhaust fan at the top drops quite a bit when the CPU fans spool up so I get negative pressure.
Click to expand...

Look at item 2 in my sig. You can get negative pressure in your case from the operation of your heatsink alone.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> My 4.6GHz overclock turned out not completely stable when I found out a way to torture my CPU more (mprime with 8 threads small FFT plus three threads doing a tight integer-only loop.) It ran too hot so I needed MORE AIRFLOW!
> After a couple of days of tinkering, this is what I ended up with. 4.6GHz stable with the harshest test I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fans hardly ever rev up from their 20% baseline and the system is very quiet. Until I run a torture test.


Nice and powerfull.









I still don't get the use of the bottom 38mm fan.

And if you're using now those pieces of plastic as side shrouding wouldn't be better to remove the 120/25 central shroud?

One last question, I might swap my fans with two GT AP-29 @3000rpm (P/P) and a central shroud. Do you think that a front 120/25 shroud would help improving the performance too?


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I still don't get the use of the bottom 38mm fan.


It blows across the bottom of the heatsink, the heatpipes, the motherboard (also a heatsink) and the VRMs. Notice how it's tilted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> And if you're using now those pieces of plastic as side shrouding wouldn't be better to remove the 120/25 central shroud?


Yes, probably. Depends on how much of the pressure would escape through the bottom. I'll also need to experiment with removing or reshaping the plastic piece on the side of the 38mm fan. Not sure how effective that is since that fan puts out quite a bit of airflow too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> One last question, I might swap my fans with two GT AP-29 @3000rpm (P/P) and a central shroud. Do you think that a front 120/25 shroud would help improving the performance too?


You'll get better performance with a fan in the center than with a shroud in the center and a pull fan. Check out ehume's test results.
The reason a shroud is better for me is that the 38mm fans put out 250+ cfm (at least in free air) and no 25mm center fan can keep up with that. I have a Delta FFB1212EH and it is worse than the shroud.
The shroud on the push side is to get rid of the dead zone in the center of the fan. Every fan has a cone shaped zone sitting on the motor hub with practically zero airflow. Imagine what that does to the middle of the center heatpipes.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> It blows across the bottom of the heatsink, the heatpipes, the motherboard (also a heatsink) and the VRMs. Notice how it's tilted.
> 
> Yes, probably. Depends on how much of the pressure would escape through the bottom. I'll also need to experiment with removing or reshaping the plastic piece on the side of the 38mm fan. Not sure how effective that is since that fan puts out quite a bit of airflow too.
> 
> You'll get better performance with a fan in the center than with a shroud in the center and a pull fan. Check out ehume's test results.
> The reason a shroud is better for me is that the 38mm fans put out 250+ cfm (at least in free air) and no 25mm center fan can keep up with that. I have a Delta FFB1212EH and it is worse than the shroud.
> The shroud on the push side is to get rid of the dead zone in the center of the fan. Every fan has a cone shaped zone sitting on the motor hub with practically zero airflow. Imagine what that does to the middle of the center heatpipes.


Got it.
I'm comfortable with my two R4's and the central TY-140 right now, downvolted and set to run at 40-75% (P/P fans) and at 60-85% (central fan), I was only looking forward to the summer heat and/or some serious benches & torture test at higher oc levels.









So, you're sayin' that a push/center with those two SERVO AP-29 (they're pretty good as static pressure for a 120/25mm fan, 5.08 mmH20) and a front shroud is probably the best way to combine them?
I'll give that a try soon.


----------



## j.col

I have to say, Noctua cutomer service is brilliant








I recently moved house, and i have lost the little bag of parts with the UNLA cables, thermal paste etc.... called common parts iirc.
I emailed Noctua, and once i showed them a copy of my invoice, they sent out the bag of parts for free.









Thank you Noctua


----------



## carinae

Hello, I'm expecting my Noctua NH-D14 together with a 2600k system. If you may, I would like to ask a couple of questions regarding the fan set up so I'll be able to make an informed decision in ordering fans. First, the Cooler Master 692 Advanced comes in with front, rear and top fans. Additional fans can be put on the side, 2xbottom and another one at the top. I would like to fill in those fans. My initial though about the set is intakes: 1xfront, 2xbotton, 1xside and exhaust: 2xtop, 1xrear. Would it be wrong if I split the top fan to exhaust and intake or have both intake to feed the DH-N14? I apologize if this has been asked earlier but I dug deep in the thread and couldn't find an answer.

Thank you very much


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carinae*
> 
> Hello, I'm expecting my Noctua NH-D14 together with a 2600k system. If you may, I would like to ask a couple of questions regarding the fan set up so I'll be able to make an informed decision in ordering fans. First, the Cooler Master 692 Advanced comes in with front, rear and top fans. Additional fans can be put on the side, 2xbottom and another one at the top. I would like to fill in those fans. My initial though about the set is intakes: 1xfront, 2xbotton, 1xside and exhaust: 2xtop, 1xrear. Would it be wrong if I split the top fan to exhaust and intake or have both intake to feed the DH-N14? I apologize if this has been asked earlier but I dug deep in the thread and couldn't find an answer.
> 
> Thank you very much


Look into *ehume*'s sig and take your time reading *"Choose a Case for Good Airflow"*

This


----------



## thekingbeyond

Ended up with 3x Noctua NF-F12 PWM, 3x NF-P14 and 3x NF-P12 fans, what would be the best combination of these fans on the d14


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> Ended up with 3x Noctua NF-F12 PWM, 3x NF-P14 and 3x NF-P12 fans, what would be the best combination of these fans on the d14


3x Noctua NF-F12 PWM due to their higher static pressure and pwm IMHO
And plug all three to this:










http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Cables&type_sub=Fan%20Cable%20Adapters&model=AK-CB002


----------



## ehume

When I tested them I found no difference between the P12 and the F12 on the D14. See item 4 in my sig, chapter 7.


----------



## thekingbeyond

ehume that is some serious testing you have done there, did you ever test with 3 NF-P14s. I have tried the d14 with 3 ty-140s but the fast ticking from them annoyed me.


----------



## ehume

Maybe. If so, they'll be in the earlier chapters.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> When I tested them I found no difference between the P12 and the F12 on the D14. See item 4 in my sig, chapter 7.


That's because you used one F12 push fan only and the stock P14 on center. It's the P14 that's slowing down the higher pressure airflow.
Notice that when you used the better TY-140 as center, the difference between the P12-F12 push fan increased.
Using three of them (F12) will definitely enable a higher pressure airflow in full load, yet silent in idle sessions due to the pwm control.


----------



## thekingbeyond

I will do some testing, current set up stock fans with an extra p12 against 3 x f12 an see which is the best in my set up.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> I will do some testing, current set up stock fans with an extra p12 against 3 x f12 an see which is the best in my set up.


Now that is the spirit! Test, test, test! +rep.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Now that is the spirit! Test, test, test! +rep.


Running prime and using easytune 6 to monitor temps and fan speed with a room temp of 21c, fan speed 958rpm, max cpu temp was 43c with stock p14 and p12 controlled from cpu fan header.

Does the cpu temp seem right, it appears low to me?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Now that is the spirit! Test, test, test! +rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Running prime and using easytune 6 to monitor temps and fan speed with a room temp of 21c, fan speed 958rpm, max cpu temp was 43c with stock p14 and p12 controlled from cpu fan header.
> 
> Does the cpu temp seem right, it appears low to me?
Click to expand...

Well, your specs aren't in your sig, so I can't know for sure. Unless you're running your fans as pwm, there won't be any control unless you're using a Gigabyte mb.

For a cpu at stock, max cpu temp of 43c seems about right. Remember, almost no matter what fans you put on it the D14 does a great job of cooling.


----------



## thekingbeyond

My system is now in my sig and I am running on a gigabyte board, at least I seem to be around the correct temp for a non overclocked AMD Phenom II X4 965be. Will carry on with some more testing.

What do you use to create your graphs?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> My system is now in my sig and I am running on a gigabyte board, at least I seem to be around the correct temp for a non overclocked AMD Phenom II X4 965be. Will carry on with some more testing.
> 
> What do you use to create your graphs?


I start out with a spreadsheet in Open Office, transfer the file with a thumb drive to my main rig. I copy the relevant hunks to Excel, where I generate charts. I have not been able to get anything but crude stuff from OO.


----------



## Flack88

For anyone who is considering buying this cooler, let me say its fantastic. Even now to date my cpu never has gone over 56* with prime 95 or any game @ 4.4ghz and 1.300V, this is using Artic Silver.







Price was a bit steep but like they say 'you get what you pay for'.

Its as good as my old Tuniq Tower 120 with my Q6600.


----------



## justasomeone

Hello, I just installed my new NH-D14. I wanted to add a 3rd fan, should I get another Noctua 140mm fan or is there something better? I want to get the best temperatures I could get. I see some people adding different fans, and some using the stock ones. Are the stock ones okay to use?

My temps don't go above 55c in bf3. How much of a improvement would adding a 3rd give? Would it stay under 50?

2700k 4.8ghz 1.35 voltage


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justasomeone*
> 
> Hello, I just installed my new NH-D14. I wanted to add a 3rd fan, should I get another Noctua 140mm fan or is there something better? I want to get the best temperatures I could get. I see some people adding different fans, and some using the stock ones. Are the stock ones okay to use?
> My temps don't go above 55c in bf3. How much of a improvement would adding a 3rd give? Would it stay under 50?


the stock ones are great for noise/temp

if you want some serious cold temps, you're gonna have to sacrifice some noise, thats for sure

ask Ehume what's a good 3rd fan to couple with the two stock fans


----------



## justasomeone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> the stock ones are great for noise/temp
> if you want some serious cold temps, you're gonna have to sacrifice some noise, thats for sure
> ask Ehume what's a good 3rd fan to couple with the two stock fans


Yes, I don't mind the noise. I just want my CPU to stay under 50c while playing BF3. I was hoping a 3rd fan would achieve this, or getting another x2 140mm for the back and to replace the front 120mm. Or maybe even buying another x3 XX fans.


----------



## ehume

You'll get about 1c more cooling with a third fan. You'd be better off cutting out your rear grill to allow your air just to waft out the back. Then you can put that exhaust fan on the back of the D14 if you want.

Noctua will send you a third set of pads, clips and pegs if you ask them. Just send along a copy of your invoice.


----------



## steven88

I think I'm going to send an e-mail to Noctua....and ask them when their new D14 successor is gonna come out


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justasomeone*
> 
> Yes, I don't mind the noise. I just want my CPU to stay under 50c while playing BF3. I was hoping a 3rd fan would achieve this, or getting another x2 140mm for the back and to replace the front 120mm. Or maybe even buying another x3 XX fans.


If you don't mind the noise look at my setup above


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justasomeone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> the stock ones are great for noise/temp
> if you want some serious cold temps, you're gonna have to sacrifice some noise, thats for sure
> ask Ehume what's a good 3rd fan to couple with the two stock fans
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I don't mind the noise. I just want my CPU to stay under 50c while playing BF3. I was hoping a 3rd fan would achieve this, or getting another x2 140mm for the back and to replace the front 120mm. Or maybe even buying another x3 XX fans.
Click to expand...

Then get three NidecServo High rpm Gentle Typhoon AP-29 or AP-30 120x25mm fans (5.08-mmH2O-9.652 mmH20 static pressure), do the pwm mod here, and make them run pwm synchronised with this.









If this is still not enough then follow *rrohbeck*'s setup


----------



## silenttim

Love my Noctua. Keeps things nice and chilly.


----------



## Sashimi

Hi everyone, I've studied ehume's guides, very resourceful, love the work, love the totoro.
My situation is a little more complicated since I have 2x MSI Twin Frozr III cooled GPU, which dumps half of the hot air back into the case. Below is the setup I came up with. Feel free to comment.


----------



## steven88

wow, thats alot of intake sashimi


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> wow, thats alot of intake sashimi


Lol yeah. I optimised the CFM on most intake fans with controllers.

The case is not sealed. There are some holes on the side of the fan towards the front so i guess it's quite ok to have a lot of intake. I mainly focused on the reduction of hot spots when i designed it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've studied ehume's guides, very resourceful, love the work, love the totoro.
> My situation is a little more complicated since I have 2x MSI Twin Frozr III cooled GPU, which dumps half of the hot air back into the case. Below is the setup I came up with. Feel free to comment.


This will work if and only if (abbr. IFF in formal logic) you segregate your gpu space from your cpu space. Various hobby stores sell sheets of polystyrene to let railroad hobbyists build miniature buildings. Use that to partition your case.

Also, you'll want a semi-partition to guide the bottom front intake air out to where the gpu cards will ingest it. Otherwise the bottom air will go directly to the middle front exhaust -- do not pass go, do not collect $200.

If it were my rig I'd have both front fans doing intake. I bought a nibbler so I could remove the slot pillars. That and leaving off unused slot covers gives me an open space for my gpu exhaust to flow out. And removing the rear grill allows you to dispense with a rear exhaust fan.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> This will work if and only if (abbr. IFF in formal logic) you segregate your gpu space from your cpu space. Various hobby stores sell sheets of polystyrene to let railroad hobbyists build miniature buildings. Use that to partition your case.
> 
> Also, you'll want a semi-partition to guide the bottom front intake air out to where the gpu cards will ingest it. Otherwise the bottom air will go directly to the middle front exhaust -- do not pass go, do not collect $200.
> 
> If it were my rig I'd have both front fans doing intake. I bought a nibbler so I could remove the slot pillars. That and leaving off unused slot covers gives me an open space for my gpu exhaust to flow out. And removing the rear grill allows you to dispense with a rear exhaust fan.


Oh regarding the bottom intake I forgot to mention in my diagram that my case has a barrier between the 2 fans, primarily right next to the bottom intake fan are the harddisks and above that are the slots for optical drives, with a thick plastic in between extending into the case almost reaching the video card. So I believe the air would definitely be consumed by my video card without any issues.

I initially had the upper front fan as intake and both top fans as exhaust, however I realise it actually pushes the hot air into the heatsink tunnel. That's what caused me to re-configure all of the fans in the first place.

I saw improvement after changing the top fans to become intake as well. From which i formulated the theory that the heatsink is prioritising air from the top intake over the GPU exhaust air. Which is good. however I could feel hot air building up between the upper front intake and the D14 with only gaps for them to vent, which was insufficient. (press my palm against the side the case and i could felt the temp.)

Another theory: by the time the hot air the GPUs rises to reaches the CPU, the air pressure will become quite low. It is quite easy for the fresh air from my top fan to "knock them away" from the heatsink given it runs at 90 cfm and have 3+ air pressure. As the hot air stubbornly rises, the only place they can go is to the upper front of the case where an exhaust fan is waiting for them.

I agree the best solution is definitely to separate the GPUs and CPU in different segments, however my real world observations definitely suggest the airflow as indicated in the diagram.

I'm too scared to cut bits and pieces off my case though







i guess i can do with just a hole at the back without grill or fan...

Edit: minor spelling/grama corrections


----------



## Sashimi

Just ran some tests.

1. Run MSI Kombustor for a good 20mins
2. Observe average CPU temperature on Real Temp.

MSI Kombustor is my all means not a great GPU stress tester, but the good thing is that it gives off a decent amount of heat and doesn't create CPU load which could cloud the results of this test

Results
A. Upper front fan as intake
average CPU temperature was 35c across all 4 cores

B. Upper front fan as exhaust
average CPU temperature was 34c across all 4 cores.

Conclusion is simple. That particular fan being exhaust is better for my CPU when my GPU is in use. The difference is not big but an improvement nonetheless.

I think the results is mainly because there aren't enough exhaust within my case. While bringing in fresh air is always good, letting air out where it counts can be just as important.

I'm quite certain segregating CPU components and GPU components will yield even better results, I don't think I'll bother since whenever i stress my CPU, my GPU will always be idle and vice versa. Playing games requires both components to run but will never put enough load to overheat anything, so i'm quite happy with this setup.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Now that is the spirit! Test, test, test! +rep.


Ran the tests using prime and easy tune 6 to monitor temps and fan speed,with ambient of 21c idle temp was 28, all tested through pwm/voltage control letting the mobo handle speed, front case fan was noctua p14, all rpm speeds were taken from the front fan on the d14, hope the below makes sense

Stock fans+p12 case fan
p12>p14>p12 case fan 958rpm 43c 1283rpm 40c

stock fans+p12 on d14, no rear case fan
p12>p14>p12 959rpm 41c 1283rpm 39c

stock fans+p12 on d14 with f12 as case fan
p12>p14>p12>f12 case fan 958rpm 41c 1283rpm 38c

3 p12 and f12 case
p12>p12>p12>f12 case 952rpm 41c 1283rpm 38c

3 p12 no case fan
p12>p12>p12 952rpm 41c 1283rpm 39c

3 f12 fans
f12>f12>F12 no case fan 847rpm 40c 1451rpm 37c
f12>f12>f12>p12 case fan 847rpm 40c 1451rpm 36c

single p12+ case fan
p12>>>p12 698rpm 50c 838rpm 45c 1048 rpm 43c 1283 42c

Passively cooled d14 plus case fans 51c

3 p14 and f12 case fan
p14>p14>p14>f12 case fan 995rpm 42c 1250rpm 41c

3 p14s without case fan
p14>p14>p14 995rpm 42c 1250rpm 41c

2 p14 with f12 case fan
p14>p14>f12 case fan 995rpm 44c 1250rpm 42c

2 p14 without case fan
p14>p14 995rpm 44c 1250rpm 43c

2 p14 and f12 plus f12 case fan
f12>p14>p14>f12 case fan 1015rpm 43c 1430 rpm 41c

1c lower adding 3 nf-f12 over stock+p12, not a great result and although they cooled better at a slightly lower rpm they were much louder to the ear, adding a p12 to the stock fans lowered temps by 2c and a rear case fan made no difference to the temps at the lower speeds, but at the higher maximum speeds the rear case fan helped. However the 3 f12s showed better cooling at higher speeds over the stock fans plus p12.

If I didn't already own these noctua fans and was looking to get a slight temperature drop with little or no extra noise then a second p12 added to the d14 would be have the best cost/cooling/noise ratio, my favourite combination was the 3 p12 fans without a rear case fan this was the quietest of the lot.
I am to say the least a bit disappointed in the nf-f12, I like the additional features the fans added, pwm control and the rubber corner mounts, but the performance on the d14 in my system did not warrant an upgrade.


----------



## arrow0309

You should try testing the F12 and the others at their full speed and see the difference in temp.
I'm always make my fans run at their full speed when doing prime, linx or some other full stress cpu bench's (only).
Good and useful results however.


----------



## thekingbeyond

I ran the 3 f12s at 1451rpm the max I could get them to run under the software controlled pwm got a max temp of 37c, shows how efficient the d14 is, tried it passively with out and fans just the case fans running, the cpu temp maxed out at 51c idle 36c


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> I ran the 3 f12s at 1451rpm the max I could get them to run under the software controlled pwm got a max temp of 37c, shows how efficient the d14 is, tried it passively with out and fans just the case fans running, the cpu temp maxed out at 51c


Man, that's a real cpu cooler. Now you've got a serious performance achievement.








And +1 Rep


----------



## ehume

I love data. Good work, and +rep.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> Ran the tests using prime and easy tune 6 to monitor temps and fan speed,with ambient of 21c idle temp was 28, all tested through pwm/voltage control letting the mobo handle speed, hope the below makes sense
> Stock fans+p12 case fan
> p12>p14>p12 case fan 958rpm 43c
> stock fans+p12 on d14, no rear case fan
> p12>p14>p12 959rpm 41c
> 3 p12 and f12 case
> p12>p12>p12>f12 case 952rpm 41c
> 3 p12 no case fan
> p12>p12>p12 952rpm 41c
> stock fans+p12 on d14 with f12 as case fan
> p12>p14>p12>f12 case fan 958rpm 41c
> 3 f12 fans
> f12>f12>F12 no case fan 847rpm 40c
> f12>f12>f12>p12 case fan 847rpm 40c
> Set the 3 f12s rpm manually
> f12>F12>f12 no case fan 1451 rpm 37c
> 1c lower adding 3 nf-f12 over stock+p12, not a great result and although they cooled better at a slightly lower rpm they were much louder to the ear, adding a p12 to the stock fans lowered temps by 2c and a rear case fan made no difference to the temps.
> If I didn't already own these noctua fans and was looking to get a slight temperature drop with little or no extra noise then a second p12 added to the d14 would be have the best cost/cooling/noise ratio, my favourite combination was the 3 p12 fans without a rear case fan this was the quietest of the lot.
> I am to say the least a bit disappointed in the nf-f12, I like the additional features the fans added, pwm control and the rubber corner mounts, but the performance on the d14 in my system did not warrant an upgrade.
> Will test the 3 p14s at a later date


Thekingbeyond,
Is it possible to test the various combos at the same speed as you did with the f12s when you cranked them up to 1400+ rpm? The only reason why I'm asking is because I am running a stock setup with the stock case rear fan. If in any of the combos that you have, if you gained a few degrees just cranking the rpm, then I think it would be a better comparison, I think.

Either way,thanks for your testing.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Thekingbeyond,
> Is it possible to test the various combos at the same speed as you did with the f12s when you cranked them up to 1400+ rpm? The only reason why I'm asking is because I am running a stock setup with the stock case rear fan. If in any of the combos that you have, if you gained a few degrees just cranking the rpm, then I think it would be a better comparison, I think.
> Either way,thanks for your testing.


I have added some more results including the p14s now, running the stock fans plus a p12 case fan at higher rpm reduced the temps by 3c to 40c


----------



## ChesterCat

Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler *$75* at Newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=404255&SID=248729

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=404255&SID=248729


----------



## darksen

moved.


----------



## tonyjones

I just bought one from newegg $75 couldn't pass up, I'll use it with my next system build, should I get artic silver thermal paste while I'm at it?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*
> 
> I just bought one from newegg $75 couldn't pass up, I'll use it with my next system build, should I get artic silver thermal paste while I'm at it?


As5 has curing time so i'd use the NTH1 that comes with it instead.


----------



## tonyjones

ok sounds good, I still need to get thermal remover though


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*
> 
> ok sounds good, I still need to get thermal remover though


99.9& cleaning alcohol at your local pharmacy is perfect.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> As5 has curing time so i'd use the NTH1 that comes with it instead.


Yes. NT-H1 had better results than AS5 is various comparisons.


----------



## tonyjones

ok i guess i'll get the cooler only $80 shipped to me







i'm stoked


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*
> 
> should I get artic silver thermal paste while I'm at it?


I would

IMO - ArcticSilver is the superior product.


----------



## MoreArrows

Just want to verify that the noctua NH-D14 will fit on an AsRock Extreme3 Gen3 mobo - I know someone has probably posted it and I went through about 50 pages of cooler porn but haven't seen it.

THANKS


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoreArrows*
> 
> Just want to verify that the noctua NH-D14 will fit on an AsRock Extreme3 Gen3 mobo - I know someone has probably posted it and I went through about 50 pages of cooler porn but haven't seen it.
> 
> THANKS


Why, aren't this official specs enough:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#LGA1155_ASRock

Sure it fits


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoreArrows*
> 
> Just want to verify that the noctua NH-D14 will fit on an AsRock Extreme3 Gen3 mobo - I know someone has probably posted it and I went through about 50 pages of cooler porn but haven't seen it.
> 
> THANKS


YES LGA1155


----------



## arrow0309

New fan setup









http://www.overclock.net/t/1041926/how-to-decide-on-a-case-for-air-cooling-warning-pics/910#post_16943119


----------



## Agent Jim1

My new build. i7 3820(no OC yet) in a HAF 932 Advanced. EVGA GTX 580 reference OC'd. I've been running HD video for about 5hrs when I took these temps, computer has been running for 7 hours.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Jim1*
> 
> My new build. i7 3820(no OC yet) in a HAF 932 Advanced. EVGA GTX 580 reference OC'd. I've been running HD video for about 5hrs when I took these temps, computer has been running for 7 hours.


Oc and full stress test plz









Like this:

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/86/86f95efd_53975588235876957670.jpeg


----------



## Sxcerino

Did anyone get the z77 Sabertooth? If so would you kindly check if the D14 fits with an added fan?









Thanks


----------



## nismofreak

Just got my Yate Loon 140mm high speed fan (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006VYWF3Y/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details) to replace the stock 140mm rear exhaust fan in my CM 932 HAF. This is the first Mod to my case. My goal is help out the D14. the air coming out of the rear is helluva lot more than before. (650rpm vs 2K!)

Since I have switch to Artic Silver 5 (which is still breaking in) and am on a new mobo (RMAed board), not sure if I am going to see what I want to. So far idle temps are higher. Doing a 12 hour stability run to compare my past max temps to now.

Hopefully this purchase is worth it. BTW, I'm not too eager to nibble.


----------



## Zackotsu

Hi this is my 2nd post..lols..

my Noctua NH D-14

























































Hope you like it..


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> Hi this is my 2nd post..lols..
> my Noctua NH D-14
> 
> Hope you like it..


Welcome to OCN








And yeah, looking good there bud


----------



## TheBenson

Hey guys, I bought a used NH-d14 about 4 months ago because I didn't have a lot of spare money and I really wanted a better cooler. Anyways the cooler was 2 years old when I bought it and I'm just wondering if any of you guys have noticed performance degradation over time? I don't have any reference as to what it was doing when it was new so I'm just wondering if I would be getting much better performance with a new NH-D14. I was thinking about selling the one I am using and buying a new one, but I don't want to do it if I'm only gonna get 1 or 2C difference.


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Hey guys, I bought a used NH-d14 about 4 months ago because I didn't have a lot of spare money and I really wanted a better cooler. Anyways the cooler was 2 years old when I bought it and I'm just wondering if any of you guys have noticed performance degradation over time? I don't have any reference as to what it was doing when it was new so I'm just wondering if I would be getting much better performance with a new NH-D14. I was thinking about selling the one I am using and buying a new one, but I don't want to do it if I'm only gonna get 1 or 2C difference.


You will not.

Just clean the bottom with some alcohol (not booze) with some qtips, and make sure the fans aren't broken


----------



## steven88

you should not see any difference between a new D14 and a used D14...unless the used D14 already came broken to begin with


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Hey guys, I bought a used NH-d14 about 4 months ago because I didn't have a lot of spare money and I really wanted a better cooler. Anyways the cooler was 2 years old when I bought it and I'm just wondering if any of you guys have noticed performance degradation over time? I don't have any reference as to what it was doing when it was new so I'm just wondering if I would be getting much better performance with a new NH-D14. I was thinking about selling the one I am using and buying a new one, but I don't want to do it if I'm only gonna get 1 or 2C difference.


Just clean off the old TIM and clean the heatsink and fans if there is dust.


----------



## rrohbeck

Also use a vacuum cleaner and maybe a brush to clean the fins. Heat pipes are maintenance free.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Hey guys, I bought a used NH-d14 about 4 months ago because I didn't have a lot of spare money and I really wanted a better cooler. Anyways the cooler was 2 years old when I bought it and I'm just wondering if any of you guys have noticed performance degradation over time? I don't have any reference as to what it was doing when it was new so I'm just wondering if I would be getting much better performance with a new NH-D14. I was thinking about selling the one I am using and buying a new one, but I don't want to do it if I'm only gonna get 1 or 2C difference.


I bought my D14 in March 2010. No degradation so far. But then, I really do keep both the bottom of the heatsink and the top of the cpu squeaky clean.


----------



## ryan w

purchase date 6/11/2010 for 89.00 bucks and still going strong! taken on and off two different motherboards a total of 5 times, vacuumed cleaned every two months of its life, and really is doing better than the day I got it as I have fine tuned the application of the Noctua NT-H1 TIM, got it down to a science!


----------



## lightsout

So can these things handle a 2600k at 5ghz? I want to push my chip some more. Right now I'm at 4.8 and my kuhler is at it limits. (about 80-82c in prime)


----------



## TheBenson

Thanks guys, guess I got a great deal then. Was able to get the used NH-D14 for $45 back when I bought it. It has always performed great, just always wondered if I'd be getting more performance with a new one.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Thanks guys, guess I got a great deal then. Was able to get the used NH-D14 for $45 back when I bought it. It has always performed great, just always wondered if I'd be getting more performance with a new one.


Meh. You might (maybe) squeeze another 3c out of a Phanteks . . . at $90. I'd say you're doing right fine.


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Meh. You might (maybe) squeeze another 3c out of a Phanteks . . . at $90. I'd say you're doing right fine.


Yeah and also Phanteks is a lot louder under load, albeit it does come in various colors and what not.

Your D14 should be able to hold you out for a long while


----------



## Agent Jim1

25-27 temp in my apartment. I only keep at a mild 4.2ghz usually.


----------



## Agent Jim1




----------



## Agent Jim1

My first computer build


----------



## TheBenson

Nice, did you assemble? That's a pretty tidy case for a first time.


----------



## TheBenson

Question to Ehume

I noticed you made a guide on how to adapt Gentle Typhoons onto a NH-D14, I was wondering if you recoreded any temperature difference and how severe said difference was. I was thinking about getting the gentle typhoons and maybe a Kaze Maru2 140 for aesthetics, but would be interested in what performance difference you saw.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Question to Ehume
> 
> I noticed you made a guide on how to adapt Gentle Typhoons onto a NH-D14, I was wondering if you recoreded any temperature difference and how severe said difference was. I was thinking about getting the gentle typhoons and maybe a Kaze Maru2 140 for aesthetics, but would be interested in what performance difference you saw.


Check my posts here on this thread, I started with a three fan (Noctua's) setup and about 62-63 TOA ending up with a nice 53°C TOA with only two fans, the GT [email protected] rpm and the KM2-1700 central.
I also made some case fans changes, however I'm sure I went down by 6-7°C with the D14 only.









*From:*

http://www.overclock.net/t/628569/official-noctua-nh-d14-club/1830

*To*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1041926/how-to-decide-on-a-case-for-air-cooling-warning-pics/910#post_16943119


----------



## Agent Jim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Nice, did you assemble? That's a pretty tidy case for a first time.


Yup. I researched everything I wanted, bought it then assembled it. Went pretty smooth for my first build, but I took my time.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Question to Ehume
> 
> I noticed you made a guide on how to adapt Gentle Typhoons onto a NH-D14, I was wondering if you recoreded any temperature difference and how severe said difference was. I was thinking about getting the gentle typhoons and maybe a Kaze Maru2 140 for aesthetics, but would be interested in what performance difference you saw.


Look through all the chapters of item 4 in my sig.


----------



## TheBenson

Thanks all


----------



## carinae

Quick question, which is better 3xNF-F12 or NF-F12>NF-F12>NP-P14? Thank you!


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carinae*
> 
> Quick question, which is better 3xNF-F12 or NF-F12>NF-F12>NP-P14? Thank you!


As a user tested before, 3 * NF-F12 is better (temp-wise), but it's a little louder (not that much) from air movement.

The difference is miniscule all things considered


----------



## Vipah

After reading a lot of threads on this forum I finally decided to buy the NH-D14. Unfortunately when I received mine today, I discovered that one of the heat sinks is bend a little (see picture). Ever since I have been doubting whether or not I should send it back.. What do you guys think; is it an issue or a non-issue?


----------



## thekingbeyond

You could try straightening it but I would send it back, there could be damage to the heatpipes. That must have come from the factory like that as the d14 is so well packaged.


----------



## Vipah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> You could try straightening it but I would send it back, there could be damage to the heatpipes. That must have come from the factory like that as the d14 is so well packaged.


Hmm, I also thought for a second to try and straighten them myself. But I instantly felt that this requires a lot of force, which results in also damaging the cooling fins. So that is not really an option imo.. So yea, I think I'm going to send it back, even though it's such a hassle.. Bad luck I guess.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipah*
> 
> Hmm, I also thought for a second to try and straighten them myself. But I instantly felt that this requires a lot of force, which results in also damaging the cooling fins. So that is not really an option imo.. So yea, I think I'm going to send it back, even though it's such a hassle.. Bad luck I guess.


very unlucky, I wouldn't have attempted a repair just send it back and get a new mint one


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipah*
> 
> Hmm, I also thought for a second to try and straighten them myself. But I instantly felt that this requires a lot of force, which results in also damaging the cooling fins. So that is not really an option imo.. So yea, I think I'm going to send it back, even though it's such a hassle.. Bad luck I guess.


I'd e-mail Noctua that photo and ask them if they would just send me a new cooler!
I'm thinking it's wrong for you to have to mess about sending that cooler anywhere but the bin









It must be worth a try, it's their mess-up after all


----------



## Vipah

Thanks for the responses! Just sent a mail to them including the image, now I have to wait what the response is and how they are willing to fix it..

Does anyone have any experience with their RMA procedure? Do you have to pay any sending fees, or do they take care of that?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipah*
> 
> Thanks for the responses! Just sent a mail to them including the image, now I have to wait what the response is and how they are willing to fix it..
> Does anyone have any experience with their RMA procedure? Do you have to pay any sending fees, or do they take care of that?


Cool








IDK their RMA policy. But from what I've heard they're a good company!








And I'd definitely push for not having to send them that back! And I'd try to have a deal with them, that I would totally wreck that cooler and take a photo as proof!
It's not like they could fix it IMO









But this just my opinion


----------



## Vipah

Oeh, wishful thinking







Would be awesome if they would allow that, but I don't think they would except that though









I'll just wait for their response and see what they have to say.


----------



## steven88

let us know how the Noctua RMA goes

but also another option...and one I would probably use first....RMA it with the dealer you purchased it from


----------



## Sxcerino

Quick question, how did you guys attach other fans to D14?

I tried attaching a TY-140 to my D14 via the fan clip system that noctua provided, didn't work out as TY-140 fan bezel is too thick for the screw.

Edit: other than sawing it off


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> Quick question, how did you guys attach other fans to D14?
> I tried attaching a TY-140 to my D14 via the fan clip system that noctua provided, didn't work out as TY-140 fan bezel is too thick for the screw.
> Edit: other than sawing it off


I think there are clips made by a different company that would work. I can't think of the name off the top of my head.

If that doesn't work, sawing it down is the only option. That's what I did!


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> Quick question, how did you guys attach other fans to D14?
> I tried attaching a TY-140 to my D14 via the fan clip system that noctua provided, didn't work out as TY-140 fan bezel is too thick for the screw.
> Edit: other than sawing it off


You can do it the little plastic clips that go through the holes they just leave enough of a hole for the fan clip in the TY-140's. I used needle nose pliers and a bit of muscle







No screws involved No cutting or mods just remove the clips off the noctua fans and put them in the TY-140's.

Hers mine using the original clips that came with the cooler


----------



## ehume

I bought some keyhole "clips" (they are push-through plastic rivets) that are longer than the ones Noctua provided. That works. But really look at my sig, item 11. It's how I adapt all fans to the D14. Works fine.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I bought some keyhole "clips" (they are push-through plastic rivets) that are longer than the ones Noctua provided. That works. But really look at my sig, item 11. It's how I adapt all fans to the D14. Works fine.


Hmm the little keyhole "clips" in my pics are the same ones that came with the cooler, they just don't stick as far through in the TY-140's but still enough to hook the clip into to.


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> You can do it the little plastic clips that go through the holes they just leave enough of a hole for the fan clip in the TY-140's. I used needle nose pliers and a bit of muscle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No screws involved No cutting or mods just remove the clips off the noctua fans and put them in the TY-140's.
> Hers mine using the original clips that came with the cooler


How did you get it through? I tried but the clips dont want to bend that way.

I even tried putting in the one with the more jagged end in first then the straighter end in second. Didn't work


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> How did you get it through? I tried but the clips dont want to bend that way.
> I even tried putting in the one with the more jagged end in first then the straighter end in second. Didn't work


I put them on the same way as they came off the Noctua you just have to bend it enough to get it in, like I said I used small ended or needle nose pliers, you couldn't do it with just your hand there's to much pressure from the clips, persevere and you will get it


----------



## theamdman

PLEASE ADD THIS TO THE OP.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1183203/noctua-nh-d14-compatibility-list


----------



## Vipah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> let us know how the Noctua RMA goes
> but also another option...and one I would probably use first....RMA it with the dealer you purchased it from


I finally decided to contact the dealer for a replacement. They didn't make any problem of it and accepted the RMA immediately. The new cooler including my new 3570k is underway now, so all is good!


----------



## znhel

I am also happy possessor of D14
Here is my current setup



Do you add a third fan suction is used?
PS. I insert and the list of holders of Nocuta D14?
thanks
PPSS. excuse the language but use google translate
I'm Italian and I do not know English well


----------



## emin911

will this cooler fit in a Zalman Z11 case, and clear the ram ( patriot Viper Xtreme)


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znhel*
> 
> I am also happy possessor of D14
> Here is my current setup
> Do you add a third fan suction is used?
> PS. I insert and the list of holders of Nocuta D14?
> thanks
> PPSS. excuse the language but use google translate
> I'm Italian and I do not know English well


You can add an additional fan but I don't think it would improve temperatures any as you have a large exhaust fan above the d14 anyway. If you do want to add another fan, contact noctua and request the fan mounting kit from them, its free.


----------



## catalyst

Got my D14 installed the other day


----------



## ehume

A third fan adds 0 - 1c to cooling.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> A third fan adds 0 - 1c to cooling.


Why is that? It weirds me out a little. The back fin array is always significantly hotter than for front, im assuming since its getting fed hot air. I'd hope that a third fan would make a bigger difference that that


----------



## Decoman

I am running a 2700k with a NH-D14 cooler, noctua NT-H1 thermal paste, with the P67 Maximus IV Extreme board, in an Antec P280 case.

Unfortunately, my custom cooling solution for the radeon 5850 card had to be taken off, else the noctua cooler would get in the way of the vrm heatsink on the 5850 card. The custom cooling solution was the Accelero Twin Turbo cooler + the Thermalright R4 VRM heatsink, it was the VRM cooler that collided with the nh-d14.









The NH-D14 has been lapped flat (tricky) together with the 2700k processor (easy) and is set up with three fans:
NF-F12 PWM + NF-P14 FLX + NF-F12 PWM

The first time I set it up, the temps were horrible. I probably had too little thermal paste applied and the heatsink was probably not flat on my first attempt at lapping this heatsink. Temps were 9-10 deg cooler the second time around. I suspect there is still too much thermal compound applied now. I never finished lapping the cooler the first time around, because it was difficult to slide it across the sandpaper. My second lapping involved using two sheets of glass in some elaborate way on my kitchen bench, "sawing" the cooler flat, being very careful. The second sheet of glass helped making a straight "sawing" motion with the sandpaper (was sanded vertically, using the glass with sandpaper on it as a blade). I used anti-skid material to keep the cooler steady, but only on the rear part, to keep the cooler from swaying back and forth against the glass. So one end of the cooler was resting on the bench, above layers of copy paper for adjusting the height/angle, the other end lied on top of the anti skid material.

The top side of the P280 case has a Noctua NF-S12B FLX blowing outwards and a NF-S12B FLX blowing inwards, both speed reduced.

Currently running my 2700k in offset mode @ 4 GHz, hyperthreading enabled, with 1.120v, max temps with 61 deg C. Ambient temperature is unknown to me.

The three fans seem fairly quiet at full cpu load in my case.

Update: I ran prime over night and noticed that one of my three fans was not moving. Probably had too low settings in the bios. Anyway, temperatures seemed to drop 5 deg after pushing the fan blades back into action. I would imagine that the fan couldn't have stopped while it was spinning, so I am guessing it failed to start after my first failed prime test last night.

Btw, my third fan on the cooler was partially fastened by using two metal clips from my older Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cooler. I decided to not try fastening those clips on both ends, because it would be near impossible to remove them without removing the entire cooler off the motherboard (too cramped).


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> A third fan adds 0 - 1c to cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? It weirds me out a little. The back fin array is always significantly hotter than for front, im assuming since its getting fed hot air. I'd hope that a third fan would make a bigger difference that that
Click to expand...

I don't ask why. I just observe the data. Soon I'm going to run a series of 1 vs 2 on a Megahalems. We'll see, but I'm expecting about . . 0 - 1c.

You can get 1.5c better if you're running really slow fans, so if you're in ultra-quiet mode, 3 fans might be helpful. As always, test condition A vs Condition B before locking down your system.


----------



## crazedsilence

Hi all, quick question about the NH-D14, and the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme:
Does anyone use this cooler on this board? I'm looking into buying this cooler for my next build, but the first PCI slot looks to be higher up than normal, and I'll have a gtx 680 w/ backplate in that slot, and was wondering if there will be any clearance issues.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emin911*
> 
> will this cooler fit in a Zalman Z11 case, and clear the ram ( patriot Viper Xtreme)


Will definitely fit into that case, about the ram clearance just look at the picture catalyst posted above:
http://cdn.overclock.net/4/44/44390f52_P1000477.jpeg

The first fan is really adjustable in height.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazedsilence*
> 
> Hi all, quick question about the NH-D14, and the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme:
> Does anyone use this cooler on this board? I'm looking into buying this cooler for my next build, but the first PCI slot looks to be higher up than normal, and I'll have a gtx 680 w/ backplate in that slot, and was wondering if there will be any clearance issues.


It seems you really have 0 clearance with the R4E, dunno what would it be with the Evga Gtx 680 (backplated):

http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/6956/sam0126j.jpg


----------



## Plenair

Hi all, here's a picture of my recently acquired used Noctua NH-D14

Using it to passively cool my mildly overclocked setup right now because the fans were too much noise for my current temps. Didn't come with LNA / ULNAs waiting to get my hands on some before I put the fans in.


----------



## ehume

Try using the fans at 5 Volts.


----------



## Plenair

Thanks for the tip, it worked wonders for the 140mm fan.

I've also gone and bought a used NF-F12-PWM for $20 and I think I will use this in place of the NF-P12.

With that I will be able to use PWM to control the CPU fan, run the 140mm at reduced speeds and then use the NF-P12 as my rear exhaust fan to replace the stock CM 120mm that came with the case.

To remove the metal wire brackets, do I just bend one of the sides and pull it out? I hope I don't break it


----------



## catalyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, it worked wonders for the 140mm fan.
> I've also gone and bought a used NF-F12-PWM for $20 and I think I will use this in place of the NF-P12.
> With that I will be able to use PWM to control the CPU fan, run the 140mm at reduced speeds and then use the NF-P12 as my rear exhaust fan to replace the stock CM 120mm that came with the case.
> To remove the metal wire brackets, do I just bend one of the sides and pull it out? I hope I don't break it


i had the same idea as this, so i contacted Noctua directly.
here is the email i sent and the response i got from tech support.

07.05.2012 12:50 - Alan Gray:

Hello,

I recently purchased your D14 Cooler. So far, i am amazed at its performance!

I was wondering if i could enhance its cooling potential further by switching the factory installed NF-P12 to a NF-F12?

Would this increase of decrease the performance of the cooler?

many thanks,

Alan

08.05.2012 10:41 - Noctua.at

Dear Alan,

thank you for contacting Noctua.

Replacing the stock NF-P12 fan with a NF-F12-pwm will improve your CPU temperatures slightly, but to be honest it just isn't worth the candle, because the stock NH-D14 performance is quite good and upgrading the fan won't bring you that much improvement.

There is a NH-D14 3rd fan mounting kit available upon request which could be interesting for heavy overclocking. This kit includes all mounting parts for fitting a third fan onto a NH-D14, which might allow you to get the clock speed a little bit higher, but again the stock NH-D14 is more than adequate for stock speed.

Please don't hesitate to contact us again in case you have any further questions.

Kind regards,
Alexander Dyszewski
Noctua support team

***************
Noctua - geräuschoptimierte Premium Komponenten
Noctua - sound-optimised premium components
E: [email protected]
W: http://www.noctua.at
***************

i would use the F12 you have coming as a case exhaust, and not bother switching the fans. as the performance increase is very slight. but hey, thats what i would do









p.s by "candle" i think he means "hastle"


----------



## Plenair

Yea but their marketing department is selling the F12 as a high static pressure fan, so it would perform better on the heatsink... a very small gain, but I think if I can work out how to remove the mounting brackets from the P12 I will, since the P12 is more of a general purpose fan, it should push thru more CFM when less static pressure is required.

Plus having a PWM fan on my CPU_Fan header would be ideal for fan control =) If I'm not mistaken the CHA_FAN header near the rear exhaust should be able to control non-PWM fans (although that can be solved by connecting the CPU fan to the CHA header ... but I think it would mess with my head)


----------



## catalyst

its best to keep in mind that if the 140mm is not matching the thruput of the F12 then you will be kicking air out of the side of the first radiator and not allowing an even flow through to the second.


----------



## Plenair

noted. I will keep that in mind when I setup the fan speeds. I do have a 200mm CM MegaFlow seated right above the NH-D14 though so hopefully, that would allow the air to be sucked up. In most cases though I would expect the PWM intake to be spinning at a lower speed while idle and the 140mm to be spinning at 900 RPM... so this means it would be fed less air and would suck air from around the radiator.

View from the top


----------



## ehume

"Not worth the candle" is an old English expression that you still sometimes hear, even in the US.

As for P12+P14 vs F12+P14, check out chapters 5 and 7 in item 4 of my sig, compare the results. Or just compare the P12 PWM vs F12 PWM in chapter 7. Basically, identical cooling.


----------



## Plenair

Following you're comments I also bought a set of after market silicone mounts


----------



## omyg

is it ok to use Noctua NH-D14 with SINGLE Thermalright TY-140 (in the middle, without other fans installed) ?

does it make sense to use Thermalright TY-140 in the middle ( with PWM! ) , and leave 1 noctua (stock) cooler for in-take air-flow (without PWM!) , i.e. combining pwm with non-pwm

i am thinking about this options because my motherboard have only one 4-pin (cpufan) connector, rest are only 3-pin fan connectors


----------



## Citra

You can plug 3 pin fans into pwm connectors and vice versa.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Explicit528

Do you guys think I should install my NH-D14 before or after I mount my mobo in my case?


----------



## RanGTO

Should be easier for you to mount before you put it in the case


----------



## omyg

I know it will work, but does it make sens to combine coolers with different air-flow (one with constant , another variable)

and this was second question, first question - is it ok to run just 1 thermalright fan with d14 (and case out-flow fan next to it), like here:


----------



## Explicit528

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RanGTO*
> 
> Should be easier for you to mount before you put it in the case


Thanks, but out of curiosity, wouldn't it be hard to screw the mobo to the standoffs with the huge NH-D14 in the way?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Explicit528*
> 
> Do you guys think I should install my NH-D14 before or after I mount my mobo in my case?


You could do it either way, but I've always found it easier to mount the motherboard first, then mount the heatsink. The D14 makes it so easy . . .

OTOH, I have mounted the D14 first. As I said, it's so easy you can just do things with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omyg*
> 
> I know it will work, but does it make sens to combine coolers with different air-flow (one with constant , another variable)
> 
> and this was second question, first question - is it ok to run just 1 thermalright fan with d14 (and case out-flow fan next to it), like here:


Personally, I think a variable and a fixed fan is not what I would do. OTOH, Deepcool is doing theirs that way. I have a Frostwin to review, so we'll see.

As for your setup, it's better to have an exhaust fan than an exhaust + heatsink pull fan. The two would conflict. OTOH I always cut out my rear grill and leave myself with no rear grill or rear fan.

Single center fan: Look at chapters 4, 5, 6 & 7 of item 4 in my sig. I generally covered single fan setups in each series.


----------



## omyg

*ehume*, thanks

so, according to this graph - nofan+ty-140+nofan = most silent combination
sound pressure delta >> 2dba , with penalty of 2° temperature, which is fine


----------



## ehume

Yeah, the D14 is designed to cool well while cooling quietly. Beyond a certain point you pay big with lots of noise for every little bit of additional cooling.


----------



## Plenair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You could do it either way, but I've always found it easier to mount the motherboard first, the mount the heatsink.
> Personally, I think a variable and a fixed fan is not what I would do. OTOH, Deepcool is doing theirs that way. I have a Frostwin to review, so we'll see.


Hrmm the Frostwin, the review will be interesting as when I receive my NF-F12 PWM next week I will be replacing the NF-P12 so I will be running a fixed and variable as well on the NH-D14


----------



## Decoman

Noise adapter confusion..

I just noticed that the noise adapters for the Noctua fans are differerent and it seem obvious that it becomes easy to mix them all up when you have a few of them after a while.

The blue colored noise adapter for the NF-P14 FLX fan look pretty much the same as any other blue colored noise adapter from Noctua, with the exception of a resistor on a wire obviously being different (larger). Now I wonder how many versions there are of this blue colored "ultra-low" noise adapter and the black colored "low" noise adapter.

Blue (presumably)
The box for the NF-P14 FLX states the ultra-low noise adapter reduces rpm from 1200 to 750 (37.5% reduction).
The box for the NF-S12B FLX states the ultra-low noise adapter reduces rpm from 1200 to 600 (50% reduction).
The box for the NF-P12 states the ultra-low noise adapter reduces rpm from 1300 to 900 (30,7% reduction)

Black (presumably)
The box for the NF-P14 FLX states the low noise adapter reduces rpm from 1200 to 900 (25% reduction).
The box for the NF-S12B FLX states the low noise adapter reduces rpm from 1200 to 900 (25% reduction)
The box for the NF-P12 states the low noise adapter reduces rpm from 1300 to 1100 (15,3% reduction)

Sleeved
The box for the NF-F12 PWM states the low-noise adapter reduces rpm from 1500 to 1200 (20% reduction). (Has no ultra low option.)

I thought initially that there were only two kinds of resistors fitted to the noise adapters, being either one fitted to the blue version, or one fitted to the black version, but now there are at least three and I wonder if there are more.

I also have some white colored adapters to throw into this confusion of mine. I guess the white ones are also from a Noctua fan, but it won't surprise me if they are from some other fan product.

Update:
As I look over my spare parts, my black noise adaptors also come in two different versions by the looks of it. Two differently sized resistors are used with the black colored ones as well as the blue ones.

Update2:
I uncovered the resistors on a pair of "black" adapters and the color coding seem to be brown(?)-green(?)-black---gold, which according to wikipedia would then be 15,0 +-5% ohm I think. The resistors are colored the same but are different in size. Ooooor, my eyes are no good and I have made a mistake here.

Looking around on google, I am now thinking that the bigger resistor is perhaps for 2W and the small one 1 W, whatever that means ('power rating' the internet say).

Looking at a product review of the (perhaps older) NF-S12-1200 & /-800 fans, it seems as if the all white colored noise adapter comes with these fans. Perhaps 149 ohm.


----------



## ehume

I'm glad you went looking. I have all sorts of Noctua adapters. Guess I'll have to put a Voltage-check comparison on my to-do list.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I'm glad you went looking. I have all sorts of Noctua adapters. Guess I'll have to put a Voltage-check comparison on my to-do list.


Noctua's so detailed oriented. I'm surprised they haven't published the actual values


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I'm glad you went looking. I have all sorts of Noctua adapters. Guess I'll have to put a Voltage-check comparison on my to-do list.
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua's so detailed oriented. I'm surprised they haven't published the actual values
Click to expand...

With their NF-P12 PWM and NF-F12 PWM they use LNA's with differing product numbers. Each adapter has its product number on a label.


----------



## harbin91

So fitted my NH-D14 on Thursday and very impressed with cooling performance, the CPU under full load and overclocked at 4Ghz never exceeded 44°c. Bit of a snag when installing though since I had to remove one of my top case fans to install the cooler (not that big a deal since the case fan I had was noisy and crap), but I did plan on replacing it with a 120mm fan or putting that at the bottom for air for the GPU but cables get in the way until I can be arsed to tidy and neaten them up.

Question I have though. I have a Bitfenix Shinobi (the regular one, not the XL), and my Noctua has two fans attached. The 8pin Motherboard power connection kinda gets in the way abit since it's touching the cooler (thats with an extension and the cable going around the back). If I recall correctly, the rule of the thumb with fan orientations are back, side and top exhaust, front and bottom intake. Currently the fans I have are set up like that.

The case has two fans on the front both set to intake, one has the harddrives sat in front of them so they're kept cool (not like they run hot anyway), but they atleast provide air to the GPU and above it near the heatsink. The fan at the back is exhaust, and sits only two or three CMs away from the back of the heatsink on the NH-D14, whilst the top is set as exhaust, the theory behing that is that it pulls the air up for the cooler to grab it. However, I am slightly worried that the 140mm fan on the top is in fact pulling all the air away from the cooler and dragging it out instead of the 120mm fan on the cooler pushing it through the cooler (that top fan sits directly above the first intake on the cooler)

Would the top fan be better off flipped and deployed as intake in the theory that since cool air falls, it is grabbed by the fan which is then grabbed by the cooler? Or would it make no difference to temps?

---

I actually wouldn't mind at some point in the future, modifying the interior of the case to isolate the CPU half of the board (just below the northbridge heatsink) and the bottom half of the board, seal up both fan holes at the top and slightly rearranging the cases 5.25inch drive bays to accomodate an extra intake fan so there are four fans pushing cool air through the CPU, and two intakes pushing cool air at the GPU, whilst both remain seperated to create two seperate airflow systems. Would end up needing some serious case modding on the front chassis and plastic case cover though to create the fan mount and drive mounts (which would then sit in the middle.


----------



## ssnyder28

Hello all!

I just bought a NH-D14 and I was wondering how many of you guys have lapped this heatsink and/or your cpu. How much of a benefit is expected in this. I saw a thread on here from a few years ago but wasn't sure how relevant that is today. Is this not recommended? I've never attempted it before. For reference I have a 2500k and I'm going to try to OC to 4.8-5.0 range.


----------



## Decoman

I learned today that Noctua's "third" fan mounting set is actually uniquely shaped, in which the metal handle is bent the opposite way than the ones that comes with the NH-D14 cooler. This opposite bend on the metal clasp allows this "third" mounting set to actually fit alongside the two others on this cooler.









@ssnyder28
I lapped my new cpu and this cooler recently, but the improvement was probably marginable in my opinion (I never tested the unlapped items, so I think you should try this first). Be warned that lapping the large/heavy cooler may occasionally skip when sliding it across the sandpaper, not sure why this happened to me. I suggest using your fingers and both hands for holding it instead of trying to clasp the cooler with one hand only. I overclocked a 2700k to 5GHz at most with hyperthreading on, so I guess it would never really be able to run as cool as one might dream about.


----------



## Plenair

I noticed that my graphics card temperatures went up about 10 degrees C on load after putting in this large HSF.

It's so big, it stops my top exhaust fan from pulling air below the NH-D14, so the hot air from my graphics card stays in my case for longer, the rear fan I'm guessing it being saturated by air from cooler and does not have a chance to take out air from below the HSF either


----------



## markothevrba

Try turning the cooler so it exhausts at the top and see if the temps drop. I never really noticed that, since I never had another cooler with my card. But I might have the same problem since the card does get pretty hot and loud, specially in the summer


----------



## Plenair

I thought about that, to have the cooler pull air from below and direct it upwards...however I don't think there's enough space for that unless i do no plug the graphics card in the first pcie x16 slot


----------



## Z Overlord

is the thermal paste that comes with this, good enough?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> is the thermal paste that comes with this, good enough?


Yes. Plenty good enough.


----------



## ryan w

Agreed!


----------



## lq44

Hello everyone. Im glad i stumbled onto this thread and can ask some experts of the Noctua NH-D14 a question. I had a system built by my local computer shop as i usually end up with spagettti wiring on my builds







. The system works great and the temps seem ok. it was warm out and the window was open. must have been 28C ambient. Under full load with OCCT the warmest core was between 72 and 76 C ([email protected]). The trouble is im perplexed as to whether this cooler is seated properly.

My tech grabed the seated cooler and wiggled it a bit and said it was on there good.. But when I got home the cooler is not perfectly vertically flat. And the box has a mounting bar and what looks like 1 pipe.(im on vaction writting this message so im not 100% sure if what i saw was a pipe but I saw 1 mounting bar wiith certainty. It's not possible for the cooler to work without both mounting bars installed and the cooler seated on them correct? And should the cooler be snug and without any play or wobble? Im concerned for the pcb if the weight is not evenly distributed.

Looking forward to some insight. thankyou


----------



## lq44

Update: I researched the user manual online and it seems the mounting bar i saw was actually on AMD mount. So that would explain that. However im still curious about the overall play (and not being vertically flat. )


----------



## catalyst

there should be no play at all, the cooler weighs over 1Kg so any play could indicate a mounting issue, and may be stressing your motherboard.

noctua designed the mounting system to work one way only, for both AMD and Intel. a theory could be that whoever built the system, may have mixed up the mounting kit and is using the AMD screw set on the Intel mounting bracket? but......any mistake like that would be eaisly noticed as the mounting unit would not fit together correctly.

i would take out your motherboard, take the cooler off and remount. if you dont feel comfortable doing this yourself, take it back to the shop and let them do it.


----------



## Tyreman

here is mine

Antec P280 case

Airflow in from top 2 x 120mm Noctuas with hy gears filters installed top external.
Also air in from behind front door in front of hard drives behind air filter with 2 x120mm Noctuas
no noise adapters installed on Noctuas

rear case fan hole cut free open now.
wire grille installed with a Coolermaster "blademaster" pwm fan there for cooler exhaust.

This "blademaster" rams up on more processor demand

edit May 28 2012
LOL...
I forgot I had the cooler on with Noctua word upside down,middle fan going the wrong way. redid so it reads Noctua now the right way with middle fan airflow direction correct and all fans..DuH
haven't got the 3rd fan on now .
Then removed the blademaster on the rear of case substituting a Noctua PWM 120 and all is good


----------



## harbin91

No one answered my question









Would you recommend having the top fans as exhaust or intake for this?

I only have one top fan installed because I can't get the second to fit in, without getting a low profile fan or removing the cooler and having a hell of a mess about with cables. The one fan I have pretty much sits half and half over the front of the cooler.

I'm just wondering if it would improve cooling by having the top fan push cool air (on the basis that cool air falls) into the case straight for the cooler to pull in, or keeping in as exhaust on the premise that it'll pull some air up from the bottom, for the cooler to grab, despite a bit of warm air coming out the top aswell.

The other reason being is that I'm worried that it's taking all the air from the bottom of the case away from the graphics card. The graphics card itself has two fans and chucks the air out the back.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harbin91*
> 
> No one answered my question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you recommend having the top fans as exhaust or intake for this?
> 
> I only have one top fan installed because I can't get the second to fit in, without getting a low profile fan or removing the cooler and having a hell of a mess about with cables. The one fan I have pretty much sits half and half over the front of the cooler.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it would improve cooling by having the top fan push cool air (on the basis that cool air falls) into the case straight for the cooler to pull in, or keeping in as exhaust on the premise that it'll pull some air up from the bottom, for the cooler to grab, despite a bit of warm air coming out the top aswell.
> 
> The other reason being is that I'm worried that it's taking all the air from the bottom of the case away from the graphics card. The graphics card itself has two fans and chucks the air out the back.


In your case, having the top fan as intake as well as all the other fans (except for the rear position) will improve your cpu / gpu cooling.
And if you have enough intake fans to create a positive pressure inside your case you can also remove your rear fan, cutting off the mesh grill.

I checked and it seems you can mount two front, one bottom and one side panel fans. Plus the top position (it has to be the front one, blocking the second one).
Also remove all your pci empty brackets.
Go for a full intake setup


----------



## richie_2010

The only way to be sure is test, intake will blow air into the fins from top and disrupt the flow on your hs, exhaust wil pull the heat off the hs but may change the flow.
My personal opinion is exhaust with back fan exhausting aswell. If you can move the top fan to the front space intake would be better.
The air would go down from top through hs out back
At rear through hs n out bk n top.

The graphics card shoudnt be a prob less you have back your case against a wall or something blocking it


----------



## lq44

Thankyou for your reply Catalyst. I will indeed have another look when i arrive home.

Of interest is the spring screw setup. Perhaps the screw was not tight enough. One would imagine with enough turns the spring would be compressed properly not allowing play or wiggle. Perhaps Catalyst i should have said wobble not wiggle. I have read wiggle where the cooler acually slides back and forth, or wiggles over the CPU ! can't be good ! I did mean wobble lol









Thanks again.


----------



## harbin91

Thanks for the replies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> In your case, having the top fan as intake as well as all the other fans (except for the rear position) will improve your cpu / gpu cooling.
> And if you have enough intake fans to create a positive pressure inside your case you can also remove your rear fan, cutting off the mesh grill.
> I checked and it seems you can mount two front, one bottom and one side panel fans. Plus the top position (it has to be the front one, blocking the second one).
> Also remove all your pci empty brackets.
> Go for a full intake setup


I don't have the window version so no side fan. The back is set to outtake and has about a 3cm between itself and the back of the cooler. I've currently got two intakes, the front two fans. There is a vacant fan port at the bottom, and I have a spare fan for that, but haven't installed it yet because of some obstructions, which can be cleared with a bit of tinkering. Changing that top fan would also create a positive pressure case with 3 in 1 out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> The only way to be sure is test, intake will blow air into the fins from top and disrupt the flow on your hs, exhaust wil pull the heat off the hs but may change the flow.
> My personal opinion is exhaust with back fan exhausting aswell. If you can move the top fan to the front space intake would be better.
> The air would go down from top through hs out back
> At rear through hs n out bk n top.
> The graphics card shoudnt be a prob less you have back your case against a wall or something blocking it


The top fan is actually in the front space. There is quite a gap between the back of the case and the wall.


----------



## Cyb3r

wondering about these temps for my stock I7 2600k (don't dare to push it yet since the idle temps seem strangely high)

it's idling at 40°c and maxing out under full load (prime testing in realtemp) @ 67°c with the nhd-14 i've just installed it but that seems rather high for a stock I7 with the NH-D14


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> wondering about these temps for my stock I7 2600k (don't dare to push it yet since the idle temps seem strangely high)
> it's idling at 40°c and maxing out under full load (prime testing in realtemp) @ 67°c with the nhd-14 i've just installed it but that seems rather high for a stock I7 with the NH-D14


Did you forget to use thermal paste


----------



## Cyb3r

nope using tmp 1000 i found the temps to be on the rather high side (ok inside a steel server case which does heat up worser than normal but still ....)

just wondering if the heatpipes are busted i got the nh-d14 9 months ago but never gotten around to installing it (had reapers before so could forget bout getting the nh-d in)

The I7 is a sandy, got plenty of cooling in the pc (replacing the fans soon they're closing in on about 7y old so







) top fan is a 120mm stolen from my antec case (does a mighty fine job it's the 3speed one with molex)

Used everything that came in the intel kitbag and the cooler is tightened on to the milimeter (aka can't move the darn thing like it should)

only FF open and bsplayer pro so almost no load:


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> nope using tmp 1000 i found the temps to be on the rather high side (ok inside a steel server case which does heat up worser than normal but still ....)
> just wondering if the heatpipes are busted i got the nh-d14 9 months ago but never gotten around to installing it (had reapers before so could forget bout getting the nh-d in)
> The I7 is a sandy, got plenty of cooling in the pc (replacing the fans soon they're closing in on about 7y old so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) top fan is a 120mm stolen from my antec case (does a mighty fine job it's the 3speed one with molex)
> Used everything that came in the intel kitbag and the cooler is tightened on to the milimeter (aka can't move the darn thing like it should)


I say you probably used too much thermal paste. A small blob around the size of a BB or slightly larger than a grain of rice should be the right amount. Any more than that will give you higher temps. That's what I've noticed from reseating mine a few times.


----------



## Cyb3r

there's almost no thermal paste on it aka the bare minimum checked that when i had to remount the blob spreaded out perfectly fine making a very very thin cover


----------



## ohhgourami

Not sure what to say then. Maybe you didn't tighten the screws enough? What is your Vcore? Auto setting is usually a bit high. But I can only see that accounting for 5C max but that might bring you into reasonable temps.


----------



## Cyb3r

vcore is at 1.224 to 1.236 using Kingston Hyperx 1600mhz 8gb set

board is a gigabyte p67A-UD4-B3


----------



## Matt-Matt

Considering getting this, does anyone roll this with a 3570k?

It's either this, Staying with my 212+ or a XSPC Rasa 240 kit


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> vcore is at 1.224 to 1.236 using Kingston Hyperx 1600mhz 8gb set
> board is a gigabyte p67A-UD4-B3


Those are very reasonable voltages...your temps should be much much lower. I say they would be in the low 30's.


----------



## lq44

For anyone interested regarding any wobble of the D14 (like on my Sabretooth Z77), I have heard back from Noctua's Technical Support. The rep explained that given the nature of the springs that get tightened, moving the heatsink a bit (aka wobble it) is possible. Not by simply touching, but rather given a bit of force from the hand. Im glad thats normal... im still on vacation an glad that concerns over with.

However I would like to know how my temps are compared to some of you running an i7-3770k @4.5 1.20v or near there. From the little ive spent with the new system ive seen idle @ 32-34c and OCCT full load hotest core is 72-76c other cores are in the mid to high 60's. Ambient Temp was 28c.

Surely thats not spectacular but then without air conditioning on its not bad either ?

Thanyou for your attention.


----------



## Cyb3r

yep i thought so aswell ohgourami

i'm trying to figure out what is causing the high temps it's borderline driving me nuts atm


----------



## neoro

Hi guys!!

Just joined the club last sunday, and just found some time to share some pictures
3770K
D14
TY-140mm
Sabertooth

First Up Clearance of the D14 with Some Ripjaws Z
Though its stated in the Noctua site that the RIpjaws Z shd fit, probably some might benefit to know how much margin do you really have


Noctua NH-D14 clearance by tang_yiming, on Flickr

+/- 1cm spacing perhaps?


Close up by tang_yiming, on Flickr

Here is a side View of the Setup


Hsf mobo and ram by tang_yiming, on Flickr

And lastly I'm not sure if this has been posted before, however migrating the retention rings over from the Noctua 140mm and 120mm to the TY with some Tuffline 20lb Braided Fishing Line *_* which I shamefully strip from the tackle gear... no hacking or shaving required...


Thermalright Ty-140 mod by tang_yiming, on Flickr


----------



## doyll

Nice presentation Neoro.









Good to see pics of memory clearance.

I used little zip-ties to hold spring clip. Zip-tie head is big enough it won't go through hole and tie is small enough to double back through hole leaving a nice little loop over fan spring clip.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoro*
> 
> And lastly I'm not sure if this has been posted before, however migrating the retention rings over from the Noctua 140mm and 120mm to the TY with some Tuffline 20lb Braided Fishing Line *_* which I shamefully strip from the tackle gear... no hacking or shaving required...
> 
> Thermalright Ty-140 mod by tang_yiming, on Flickr


Why didn't you just use the black pegs








I did!


----------



## harbin91

Are they newer RipjawsX? Only that my heatspreaders look somewhat different to those.

Just wondering... in the event of upgrading to a LGA2011 board in the future (or perhaps a different socket if it's used by then) do Noctua provide you with an upgrade kit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> just wondering if the heatpipes are busted i got the nh-d14 9 months ago but never gotten around to installing it (had reapers before so could forget bout getting the nh-d in)


Even if it was 9months ago it should still be covered by the warranty?


----------



## Rapid7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harbin91*
> 
> Are they newer RipjawsX? Only that my heatspreaders look somewhat different to those.
> Just wondering... in the event of upgrading to a LGA2011 board in the future (or perhaps a different socket if it's used by then) do Noctua provide you with an upgrade kit?
> Even if it was 9months ago it should still be covered by the warranty?


Yes they do, all you need is proof of purchase, if you get stuck i have a spare Noctua 2011 fitting kit as i ended up buying the 2011 model as i needed it really quick.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Why didn't you just use the black pegs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did!


Yeah I used the original pegs also works fine also I have my from front fan touching the top of my G-skill memory and the TY-140 is central to the heat sink there is no need to have a gap like you have.


----------



## Cyb3r

yes i know i'm still under warranty that's not what i'm worried bout i'm worrying more about if the heatpipe is busted or not not having to rma the cooler would be a big plus if it has to be done well c'est la vie but it would bite since i only got it 3 days running just replaced all my case fans and i'm now idling at 37°c the air in case is around 25°c.... still doesn't make much of sense tbh

nice pics ^^ i'll add a few of mine when i get my sony cybershot running again (current state o battery : dead and no charger yay)


----------



## Matt-Matt

So i take it from neoro's pictures that the Samsung Eco ram will fit perfectly?
I'm highly considering this instead of the RS240 kit.. It's cheaper which means i can fit more in my budget!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So i take it from neoro's pictures that the Samsung Eco ram will fit perfectly?
> I'm highly considering this instead of the RS240 kit.. It's cheaper which means i can fit more in my budget!


Yes. Those are one of the smallest ram you can get.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Yes. Those are one of the smallest ram you can get.


I know! Thought so!


----------



## Munkypoo7

My apologies for bumping.

I wanted to ask... has anyone had to deal with Noctua? The center 140mm fan on this D14 is making an unbelievably annoying scratching noise as if the bearing is shot. I've initiated contact with them ad am just waiting to hear back. I'm just hoping for a replacement fan as shipping the whole cooler for a defective fan feels like overkill :\

Just wondering if anyone has had a similar issue or experience with their CS department.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> My apologies for bumping.
> I wanted to ask... has anyone had to deal with Noctua? The center 140mm fan on this D14 is making an unbelievably annoying scratching noise as if the bearing is shot. I've initiated contact with them ad am just waiting to hear back. I'm just hoping for a replacement fan as shipping the whole cooler for a defective fan feels like overkill :\
> Just wondering if anyone has had a similar issue or experience with their CS department.


IIRC they ask you to break one of the blades of the fan, send a picture and they will send you a new one. Not very sure on this though. One thing for sure though is their CS is top notch.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> IIRC they ask you to break one of the blades of the fan, send a picture and they will send you a new one. Not very sure on this though. One thing for sure though is their CS is top notch.


That would be beyond efficient and awesome actually. Thanks Citra ^^


----------



## TheNovice

I really like my Noctua NH-D14 and the fans - silent and does the job OK.
Color is up for debate though! 

However i would really like to have some 140mm Noctua PWM fans.
Reading this thread: http://www.overclockers.com/3-noctua-pwm-fans it seems like the Noctua NF-P14 PWM is not going to be available retail.
Do you know if Noctua is planning on selling these retail sometime in the future?

M


----------



## Tyreman

I asked them via email and later this year something is coming

could use Thermalright TY140 PWM fan


----------



## TheNovice

Great.... Thx Tyreman
I'll wait - the Thermalright TY140 is just as ugly as the Noctuas.
However... ugly + ugly does not equal good looks... 
I'll stick with the 70's look of the Noctuas. (if the wait is not too long)


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNovice*
> 
> Great.... Thx Tyreman
> I'll wait - the Thermalright TY140 is just as ugly as the Noctuas.
> However... ugly + ugly does not equal good looks...
> I'll stick with the 70's look of the Noctuas. (if the wait is not too long)


In my opinion the TY-140's make the cooler look even more enormous than it already is sort of a behemoth of the Air cooler world, TY-140 PWM perform the same and are quieter then the Noctua 140mm PWM fans


----------



## doyll

Simple to change color. All you need is rattle-can of your choice, some paper and some masking tape. I have 4x TY-140 fans in my case, 3 black and 1 stock. Just look at my avatar.


----------



## TheNovice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> In my opinion the TY-140's make the cooler look even more enormous than it already is sort of a behemoth of the Air cooler world, TY-140 PWM perform the same and are quieter then the Noctua 140mm PWM fans


That is huge!








Will the TY-140 PWM fit directly on the Noctua or will I need to modify anything?


----------



## batmang

Heres my NH-D14 (with an extra NF-P12) keeping my 3930k cool.



















Noctua fans are awesome. My only gripe, I wish the NF-B9 (92mm) wasn't peachish colored, I guess that was Noctua coloring back in 2009 (when I bought the NF-B9).


----------



## ohhgourami

I think if you mount the TY-140 like Pittster then no real modding except for bending the clips a bit.

If you mount it like I do (rotated 90 degrees relative to him) then you would have to saw some plastic off, but no need to bend the clips. Those clips are damn hard to bend. Also a bit more cooling for parts on the mobo with this mounting.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNovice*
> 
> That is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the TY-140 PWM fit directly on the Noctua or will I need to modify anything


Yeah i swapped the fans over with no mods just re used the clips and little plastic holders. Even though it looks like they sit high they are actually in the centre of the cooler.Pp


----------



## fernalfer135

With this Cooler bring down temps from my current Cooler? I have the Coolermaster V8. I'm trying to get my i7920 higher then 3.5ghz but can't with current cooler.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> IIRC they ask you to break one of the blades of the fan, send a picture and they will send you a new one. Not very sure on this though. One thing for sure though is their CS is top notch.


Well, just quoting you to refer back to my contact with Noctua. You were spot on









They're sending me a replacement and once it arrives I'm to snap a blade off and send them a photograph.

Absolutely painless. Sure it'll take 1-2 weeks for the fan to arrive (silly pond between us) but Noctua just gained a loyal customer :3


----------



## Jimbuki

Greetings people,

I'm thinking of getting this beast for my new rig, and as novice user (also known as noob







) I'm worried about a couple of things. First is if it will fit inside my Corsair 400r case with enough clearance for my Corsair Vengeance memory sticks (mobo is Asus P8Z77 V-PRO). Second if the weight of this thing will damage the pcb of the motherboard if I carry the case to lan parties.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbuki*
> 
> Greetings people,
> I'm thinking of getting this beast for my new rig, and as novice user (also known as noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm worried about a couple of things. First is if it will fit inside my Corsair 400r case with enough clearance for my Corsair Vengeance memory sticks (mobo is Asus P8Z77 V-PRO). Second if the weight of this thing will damage the pcb of the motherboard if I carry the case to lan parties.


Motherboard: YES
Noctua motherboard compatibility list http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en

Ram: NO, 52 mm is to tall to fit under the fins, under the fan is ok because it will adjust
Link to Corsair: http://www.corsair.com/support/faq/memory/
Link to Noctua Ram Compatibility : http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en
Quote from Noctua
"The NH-D14 is a big cooler that extends over the first RAM slots on most mainboards. The cooler offers sufficient clearance for all standard size memory modules, but you won't be able to use memory modules *higher than 44mm*. Corsair Dominator DDR3 modules can be used if the top heatspreader is removed as shown here. "

Case: YES, NH-D14 is 160mm (6.3 inches) vs. 400R outside chassis dimension of 8.1 in. (inside should give you 7.1 in. no problem)
should work just fine, although i have not found confirmation..got a ruler?

Link to NH-D14 dimensions: NH-D14 Dimensions http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=faqs_single&faqs_id=44

PCB damage: no guarantee either way, transporting the computer in a vehicle would be a way to break a PCB, simply because things happen you don't expect, like you dropped it.
I have transported mine laying on its side a few times and all went well, but i was paranoid as hell it would break

Edit: Oh and Welcome to OCN


----------



## komichi

I ordered the Noctua Nh-d14 SE2011 and asked for a 1155 kit.

I got it today, however, how do I install the fastening bracket? the se2011 already has screws in that area (the base plate).

Edit: nvm the manual was for another cooler.


----------



## auraofjason

Idk if I had a godly 212+ or what, but I just bought and installed my new nh-d14 and I'm only getting 1-2c lower core temps on prime 95 than with my 212+; I remounted the nh-d14 and same thing. I applied thermal paste the same way, and ambient temps are +/- 2 degrees Fahrenheit from before. Kind of disappointed for $85.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Idk if I had a godly 212+ or what, but I just bought and installed my new nh-d14 and I'm only getting 1-2c lower core temps on prime 95 than with my 212+; I remounted the nh-d14 and same thing. I applied thermal paste the same way, and ambient temps are +/- 2 degrees Fahrenheit from before. Kind of disappointed for $85.


Did you apply too much thermal paste? NH-D14 only needs rice grain size, anymore could give you higher temps. What is your highest temp anyway?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Did you apply too much thermal paste? NH-D14 only needs rice grain size, anymore could give you higher temps. What is your highest temp anyway?


Nope, I put as much as the manual said I should, around 4mm. My highest temp with the nh-d14 now is 50c on prime 95, it was 52c before with the 212+. I possibly already almost reached the lowest temp my 965 could go at 4ghz (unless I go on water or ln2 or something), but I mean 50c is pretty low already (but not really for an amd chip..).


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Idk if I had a godly 212+ or what, but I just bought and installed my new nh-d14 and I'm only getting 1-2c lower core temps on prime 95 than with my 212+; I remounted the nh-d14 and same thing. I applied thermal paste the same way, and ambient temps are +/- 2 degrees Fahrenheit from before. Kind of disappointed for $85.


I kind of just had the same experience... I gained about 2-3C which is one more bump up on voltage but unfortunately seems like my chip has a 4.2ghz wall... to boot @ 4.4 I gotta KICK IT UP A NOTCH too many times and Emeril Live is cookin' his food on my processor @ 58C during Prime95 @ 1.5v


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Nope, I put as much as the manual said I should, around 4mm. My highest temp with the nh-d14 now is 50c on prime 95, it was 52c before with the 212+. I possibly already almost reached the lowest temp my 965 could go at 4ghz (unless I go on water or ln2 or something), but I mean 50c is pretty low already (but not really for an amd chip..).


Possibly try using less thermal paste? Maybe try pressing the heatsink down a bit harder? 50C sounds really cool to me, but I know nothing about AMD chips.

I'm out of answers...


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Nope, I put as much as the manual said I should, around 4mm. My highest temp with the nh-d14 now is 50c on prime 95, it was 52c before with the 212+. I possibly already almost reached the lowest temp my 965 could go at 4ghz (unless I go on water or ln2 or something), but I mean 50c is pretty low already (but not really for an amd chip..).
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly try using less thermal paste? Maybe try pressing the heatsink down a bit harder? 50C sounds really cool to me, but I know nothing about AMD chips.
> 
> I'm out of answers...
Click to expand...

Pressing it down... where do you push? Pipes? Cause it'll bend on the fins.
OR
You mean like the mounting pressure? Because the Noctua screws for am3 go down to a certain point and it has a deadspot, making it easy to have the same pressure in the end of your mounting process everytime. In which case, it doesn't matter that much on spread since the pressure ends up being the same.

AMD Phenom II's generally hit 55C max recommended before instability, 62C max is spec, go above that and it's not a good idea period.
Intel chips can go to 90C. Sad days


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Pressing it down... where do you push? Pipes? Cause it'll bend on the fins.
> OR
> You mean like the mounting pressure? Because the Noctua screws for am3 go down to a certain point and it has a deadspot, making it easy to have the same pressure in the end of your mounting process everytime. In which case, it doesn't matter that much on spread since the pressure ends up being the same.
> AMD Phenom II's generally hit 55C max recommended before instability, 62C max is spec, go above that and it's not a good idea period.
> Intel chips can go to 90C. Sad days


Well yes there is an end pressure to the mounting, but I like to press down on it anyway to really smooth out the thermal paste. Ideally the thinnest layer you can get is the best. But hey I'm out of ideas


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Well yes there is an end pressure to the mounting, but I like to press down on it anyway to really smooth out the thermal paste. Ideally the thinnest layer you can get is the best. But hey I'm out of ideas


Hmm, after putting my fans to run at full speed all the time in the bios, my temps have dropped 2-3c. I guess my motherboard was reading the temp to be so low that it didn't need to ramp up the fans at all and it was running at like 800-900rpm off the y-split thing; it's running at 1200rpm now. I don't hear a noise difference, or any difference for that matter, except better temps







.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Hmm, after putting my fans to run at full speed all the time in the bios, my temps have dropped 2-3c. I guess my motherboard was reading the temp to be so low that it didn't need to ramp up the fans at all and it was running at like 800-900rpm off the y-split thing; it's running at 1200rpm now. I don't hear a noise difference, or any difference for that matter, except better temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sound sounds about right...hope you're satisfied with it.


----------



## Cyb3r

yep silent wise their great ^^ i love my NH-D for that still haven't figured out what's causing the high temps one of these weeks i'm going back to the stock intel cooler and if that gives me the same temps well then i guess one of the pipes must be busted since there's only a lil drop of thermo paste on (just bout nough ^^)


----------



## jprovido

just got rid of my corsair h60 and replaced it with this behemoth.


----------



## Jimbuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Motherboard: YES
> Noctua motherboard compatibility list http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en
> Ram: NO, 52 mm is to tall to fit under the fins, under the fan is ok because it will adjust
> Link to Corsair: http://www.corsair.com/support/faq/memory/
> Link to Noctua Ram Compatibility : http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en
> Quote from Noctua
> "The NH-D14 is a big cooler that extends over the first RAM slots on most mainboards. The cooler offers sufficient clearance for all standard size memory modules, but you won't be able to use memory modules *higher than 44mm*. Corsair Dominator DDR3 modules can be used if the top heatspreader is removed as shown here. "
> Case: YES, NH-D14 is 160mm (6.3 inches) vs. 400R outside chassis dimension of 8.1 in. (inside should give you 7.1 in. no problem)
> should work just fine, although i have not found confirmation..got a ruler?
> Link to NH-D14 dimensions: NH-D14 Dimensions http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=faqs_single&faqs_id=44
> PCB damage: no guarantee either way, transporting the computer in a vehicle would be a way to break a PCB, simply because things happen you don't expect, like you dropped it.
> I have transported mine laying on its side a few times and all went well, but i was paranoid as hell it would break
> Edit: Oh and Welcome to OCN


Thanks for the info and the welcoming








Good thing I have a couple of Kingston Hyper X 4gb sticks. They are low profile and will fit, I just hope they dont suck at OC'ing









Also, would it be a good idea to get the NH-C14 instead of the D14 to save some space and strain on the mobo? I saw a review that puts it in the same level with D-14 and im confused now :/


----------



## ryan w

Right On Man!

Yeah the NH-C14 looks promising from what I have seen in reviews looks like 2 to 4 degrees higher than D14 load temps.
For MAX CPU O.C. on AIR the D14 is certainly the way to go, then invest in some new low pro vengeance in your case!
I have old ram all over the place from buying up, or new builds lol

Edit: the alternate orientation/design of the C14 may help for vrm cooling too but this is unconfirmed, i wonder if the fan is a push or pull the blows air towards CPU socket???


----------



## neoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbuki*
> 
> Thanks for the info and the welcoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I have a couple of Kingston Hyper X 4gb sticks. They are low profile and will fit, I just hope they dont suck at OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, would it be a good idea to get the NH-C14 instead of the D14 to save some space and strain on the mobo? I saw a review that puts it in the same level with D-14 and im confused now :/


When i fixed my D14 on my Asus sabertooth, I try giving it a bit of a shake, just to see if it flexed or even break (







)
Overall it felt pretty solid and sturdy and with the 9 screws mounted to the casing (well I only managed 8 as the D14 didnt give me much space for the top centre one)
The bracket and mounting overall felt pretty solid and strong, so I didnt worry so much about how heavy I am straining my mother board as long as the load is shared amongst the few top and middle screws...


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoro*
> 
> When i fixed my D14 on my Asus sabertooth, I try giving it a bit of a shake, just to see if it flexed or even break (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Overall it felt pretty solid and sturdy and with the 9 screws mounted to the casing (well I *only managed 8 as the D14 didnt give me much space for the top centre one*)
> The bracket and mounting overall felt pretty solid and strong, so I didnt worry so much about how heavy I am straining my mother board as long as the *load is shared amongst the few top and middle screws*...


IMHO your last statement is good reason to install top middle screw.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainman*
> 
> So I got my NH-D14 today. And it is perfectly compatible with my RAM (Patriot Viper DDR3), despite the compatibility list on Noctua's site saying otherwise. Here are a few pics to show the clearance of the heatsink over the heatspreaders on the RAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal fins of the heatsink only go over the first DIMM slot on a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R motherboard. Also, between the 1st picture and the 2nd & 3rd picture, I moved the fan down by one set of fins to clear my case's side panel fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to move the fan up a little higher than it came as, but its still not too bad, and it clears the side panel fan on my case (HAF 932). The heatsink, however clears the RAM heatspreaders by quite a bit, so anyone else (Recipe7) who has the original Patriot Viper RAM should be fine with this heatsink.
> 
> My temps seem a bit high though compared to what Recipe7 said it should be around. With an ambient currently around 29c, my idle is ~40c, while it was around 50c with the stock intel heatsink, and at full load (prime95 large FFTs) I get 63c with the Noctua, while I used to get around 89c with the stock cooler. Are these temps a bit high? I think I might not have done a good job with the thermal paste application, but I don't want to go through the hassle of taking off the heatsink and re-attaching it. Maybe I will reseat with a better thermal paste application when I decide to overclock, but until then, I think I will leave this as it is, since it looks fine.


Luckily i found your post in a google search







I plan buying a dh-14 and i got the same ram, i was worried that it would not fit and it look like it's not the case







I'm also buying the cm 690 II, because i don't think this cooler fit in my three hundred.


----------



## kelvintheiah

just bought NH-D14. ill post pics when my rig is ready to fire up.


----------



## 222Panther222

Wanted to buy the D14 and cm 690 II, they didn't have it in store nor my case but they ordered them from their retailer, gonna pick up the D14 Tuesday, and my case in 20 days. Better late than never.


----------



## Wolfgang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmang*
> 
> Heres my NH-D14 (with an extra NF-P12) keeping my 3930k cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua fans are awesome. My only gripe, I wish the NF-B9 (92mm) wasn't peachish colored, I guess that was Noctua coloring back in 2009 (when I bought the NF-B9).


You Like their fans eh?

Also, whats powering your Graphics card? None of the PCI-E plugs are in your PSU??


----------



## Wolfgang




----------



## thekingbeyond

Some pics of my Noctua NH-D14 and other noctua fans


----------



## neoro

Very Nice!!
How did you mount the 2 fans right ontop of the GPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> Some pics of my Noctua NH-D14 and other noctua fans


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoro*
> 
> Very Nice!!
> How did you mount the 2 fans right ontop of the GPU?


I used 2 of the pci slot covers and bent them to shape, then screwed the left fan to those, the fans are just cable tied together


----------



## neoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> I used 2 of the pci slot covers and bent them to shape, then screwed the left fan to those, the fans are just cable tied together


Cool!!
Another question if you don't mind,
Is there any difference mounting the 3rd Fan on the D14 which is relatively near to the rear exhaust?
I have 2 at the moment which is probably the most common setup, just wonder if it makes a difference


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoro*
> 
> Cool!!
> Another question if you don't mind,
> Is there any difference mounting the 3rd Fan on the D14 which is relatively near to the rear exhaust?
> I have 2 at the moment which is probably the most common setup, just wonder if it makes a difference


I would add another p12 or f12, the f12 cools better but is noisier

Stock fans+p12 case fan
p12>p14>p12 case fan 958rpm 43c 1283rpm 40c

stock fans+p12 on d14, no rear case fan
p12>p14>p12 959rpm 41c 1283rpm 39c

stock fans+p12 on d14 with f12 as case fan
p12>p14>p12>f12 case fan 958rpm 41c 1283rpm 38c

3 p12 and f12 case
p12>p12>p12>f12 case 952rpm 41c 1283rpm 38c

3 p12 no case fan
p12>p12>p12 952rpm 41c 1283rpm 39c

3 f12 fans
f12>f12>F12 no case fan 847rpm 40c 1451rpm 37c
f12>f12>f12>p12 case fan 847rpm 40c 1451rpm 36c

single p12+ case fan
p12>>>p12 698rpm 50c 838rpm 45c 1048 rpm 43c 1283 42c

Passively cooled d14 plus case fans 51c

3 p14 and f12 case fan
p14>p14>p14>f12 case fan 995rpm 42c 1250rpm 41c

3 p14s without case fan
p14>p14>p14 995rpm 42c 1250rpm 41c

2 p14 with f12 case fan
p14>p14>f12 case fan 995rpm 44c 1250rpm 42c

2 p14 without case fan
p14>p14 995rpm 44c 1250rpm 43c

2 p14 and f12 plus f12 case fan
f12>p14>p14>f12 case fan 1015rpm 43c 1430 rpm 41c


----------



## ehume

Is that the Phantom? Full of redness.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Is that the Phantom? Full of redness.


Yes it's a Phantom, best case I have owned


----------



## Plenair

So I recently attached an LNA adapter to my 140mm on the DH14, and a ULNA for the 120mm. They spin at about 900.

My problem is, once every 2-3 days the 140mm will not start spinning on boot, the fan just bounces back and fourth in place as it does not have enough force to overcome the resistance of the magnet...
This happens with both LNA and ULNA on the 140mm, I have to manually provide the "kick" with a stick to get it to start spinning, once it starts, it will spin fine even if I turn off the computer and turn it back on again... but the problem repeats itself randomly the next day or the day after that...

I plugged it into the CPU_FAN header on my ASUS P8Z77-V... it never has this problem without the resistors attached


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> So I recently attached an LNA adapter to my 140mm on the DH14, and a ULNA for the 120mm. They spin at about 900.
> 
> My problem is, once every 2-3 days the 140mm will not start spinning on boot, the fan just bounces back and fourth in place as it does not have enough force to overcome the resistance of the magnet...
> This happens with both LNA and ULNA on the 140mm, I have to manually provide the "kick" with a stick to get it to start spinning, once it starts, it will spin fine even if I turn off the computer and turn it back on again... but the problem repeats itself randomly the next day or the day after that...
> 
> I plugged it into the CPU_FAN header on my ASUS P8Z77-V... it never has this problem without the resistors attached


Why using those ugly adapters? You have a lot of bios and software options for your fans (like the Fan Xpert 2) so why don't you use it?
This way you'll still have the room for some extra cooling when needed.


----------



## Plenair

I have the older NH-D14, it does not come with PWM fans and the ASUS CPU headers are PWM controllable only. I have been contemplating plugging the fans into the Case fan headers, but something I will try later.

on a side note,
I would not trust the ASUS fan expert default settings in the pictures above, as the actual temperature of the core on load is about 20 degrees higher, so that's like spinning the fans at 100% only when the core is at 90 degrees +


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> I have the older NH-D14, it does not come with PWM fans and the ASUS CPU headers are PWM controllable only. I have been contemplating plugging the fans into the Case fan headers, but something I will try later.
> 
> on a side note,
> I would not trust the ASUS fan expert default settings in the pictures above, as the actual temperature of the core on load is about 20 degrees higher, so that's like spinning the fans at 100% only when the core is at 90 degrees +


Then use the speedfan like I always have.
Isn't there any way to set on voltage mode from your mobo's bios?


----------



## ohhgourami

Asus cpu header doesn't allow voltage even with speedfan, BUT the 4 pin chasis headers do. Much better than using the low noise adapters.


----------



## shaolin95

Hello everyone.
I have been completely away from many things due to personal problems.
I think it is not fair for this thread to be dead when it comes to OP updates and new members so if someone wants to take charge of it and if it is possible, I would like to transfer it to that person so they can continue to update it as needed.
Let me know if you are interested.
Thanks


----------



## markothevrba

I would be happy to, but I am just too lazy


----------



## 222Panther222

Got my noctua NH-D14 today,. It's almost two time the hyper 212 in size, also I'm still waiting for my 690 II advanced.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> So I recently attached an LNA adapter to my 140mm on the DH14, and a ULNA for the 120mm. They spin at about 900.
> 
> My problem is, once every 2-3 days the 140mm will not start spinning on boot, the fan just bounces back and fourth in place as it does not have enough force to overcome the resistance of the magnet...
> This happens with both LNA and ULNA on the 140mm, I have to manually provide the "kick" with a stick to get it to start spinning, once it starts, it will spin fine even if I turn off the computer and turn it back on again... but the problem repeats itself randomly the next day or the day after that...
> 
> I plugged it into the CPU_FAN header on my ASUS P8Z77-V... it never has this problem without the resistors attached


Plug your fans directly into your PSU. The mb clearly is not giving you the full 12v volts that the LNA resistors work on.

Also: make sure you have the LNA's attached to the correct fans.


----------



## 222Panther222

Finished! It's not perfect but it's way better than before, did some basic cable management the 8 pin didn't pass tru the hole so i had no choice to put it on the side like that. Temps a good a 38 35 40 37.


----------



## ryan w

Nice work brother! I had to use small 8pin extension I had laying around because my 12v cable was to short to make the full run. To get it nicely through the hole i ran it through before the MB or exhaust fans were installed. Since then I have ran it in with the NH-D14 not in yet as well just takes some real patience! of coarse i still have 4 pin molex running over by my I/O ports on the CHVF it has 4 power points on the board lol


----------



## 222Panther222

Thanks! The 8 pins was long enough, it was the lock on it that didn't pass tru the hole.


----------



## ehume

Looks nice.

Comments:

This kind of thing will tech you not to fall for hype. It took me time to learn my lesson, but my third set of RAM was low profile. I advise all never to get anything but that.

When I was assembling my daughter's rig in a Lian Li PC-7FN the 4x2 CPU plug would not fit through the hole. And this is with a fully modular psu so I could manipulate the plug every which way. So I took the top of the case off. THAT gave me the room I needed.

The top of my Beta Evo comes off. Lord knows how many times I've had that off. Things just fit better when you have full access. I'd be surprised if the top of your case does not come off. So next time you're messing around with your rig . . .

And of course we all mess with our rigs. Sometimes I take mine apart just to take it apart. It's just fun.


----------



## neoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Finished! It's not perfect but it's way better than before, did some basic cable management the 8 pin didn't pass tru the hole so i had no choice to put it on the side like that. Temps a good a 38 35 40 37.


Cool!!
I did the same for the 8pin as well, but it irritated me to see that wire running across from my CM912 window
So I got an extender and manage to route it behind the motherboard


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Looks nice.
> 
> Comments:
> 
> *This kind of thing will tech you not to fall for hype*. It took me time to learn my lesson, but my third set of RAM was low profile. I advise all never to get anything but that.
> 
> When I was assembling my daughter's rig in a Lian Li PC-7FN the 4x2 CPU plug would not fit through the hole. And this is with a fully modular psu so I could manipulate the plug every which way. So I took the top of the case off. THAT gave me the room I needed.
> 
> The top of my Beta Evo comes off. Lord knows how many times I've had that off. Things just fit better when you have full access. I'd be surprised if the top of your case does not come off. So next time you're messing around with your rig . . .
> 
> And of course we all mess with our rigs. Sometimes I take mine apart just to take it apart. It's just fun.


I'm not really sure what you're trying to say... But i dont regret my ram and i didn't brought it for the "hype" i brought it for overclocking headroom, and yea the top of my case come off but it wouldn't be of any help for the 8 pin, what i would need is a extension.

@neoro yeah gonna need a 8pin extender too, but for now it's fine i had enough difficulty for today to close the back panel without doing any zip-tying because i couldn't find them, and still manage to close it without have a curved panel.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Finished! It's not perfect but it's way better than before, did some basic cable management the 8 pin didn't pass tru the hole so i had no choice to put it on the side like that. Temps a good a 38 35 40 37.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice








One question only.
Why are you keeping the central P14 fan so low. I wouldn't worry about the mainboard's chipset cooling, I have a very similar motherboard and there's non need for that.
The cpu cooling however will improve with the central fan properly centered IMHO.


----------



## 222Panther222

I was hearing a strange tik like a clock, i watched carefully and i saw that the middle fan didn't spin because of a cable that was underneath the fan blocking the way, it's kinda tough replugging the fan into the y without taking the big heat sink apart but now it spin and it's also higher.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question only.
> Why are you keeping the central P14 fan so low. I wouldn't worry about the mainboard's chipset cooling, I have a very similar motherboard and there's non need for that.
> The cpu cooling however will improve with the central fan properly centered IMHO.


This is a fairly common practice with the NH-D14, and it only provides minimal airflow, but I have found it necessary because this massive tower cooler blocks a great deal of air movement to the VRM area. I have also made changes to case fans having high rpm exhaust fans to help move the air.

I believe EHUME is referring to the height of you ram sticks being very close to not fitting, but as seen they work. As well with the CM690 with all panels removed, and top fans removed, you then get a fair amount of working room to finagle the 8 pin power through the rear access of MB hole.

Other than that for a long time i figured it was not possible to remove the 140 or 120 fan without removal of case exhaust fans but it is with a good pair of needle nose pliers, with just the fans removed it is a hole hell of a lot easier to plug fans in to splitters, or even fan headers that are normally blocked.


----------



## TheNovice

A few pics of my NH-D14 working hard to keep my old Q9550 cold
I have chosen to use 2 x NF-F12 PWM as fans and moved the 140mm to the rear of the case.
Will change the 2 x 120mm if/when Noctua launches a 140mm PWM fan. (other options are under consideration


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> This is a fairly common practice with the NH-D14, and it only provides minimal airflow, but I have found it necessary because this massive tower cooler blocks a great deal of air movement to the VRM area. I have also made changes to case fans having high rpm exhaust fans to help move the air.
> I believe EHUME is referring to the height of you ram sticks being very close to not fitting, but as seen they work. As well with the CM690 with all panels removed, and top fans removed, you then get a fair amount of working room to finagle the 8 pin power through the rear access of MB hole.
> Other than that for a long time i figured it was not possible to remove the 140 or 120 fan without removal of case exhaust fans but it is with *a good pair of needle nose pliers*, with just the fans removed it is a hole hell of a lot easier to plug fans in to splitters, or even fan headers that are normally blocked.


I had to remove the hyper 212 with a pair of pilers for holding the bolt because when i was unscrewing the spring loaded screw the bolt was turning underneath plus other one on the back plate too, it's so fun to work with garage tool to remove an heat sink, especially when it's near the vrm.

Also, removing the top fan/panel just for putting the 8 pin, i prefer to buy a extender and route it where it supposed to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNovice*
> 
> A few pics of my NH-D14 working hard to keep my old Q9550 cold
> I have chosen to use 2 x NF-F12 PWM as fans and moved the 140mm to the rear of the case.
> Will change the 2 x 120mm if/when Noctua launches a 140mm PWM fan. (other options are under consideration
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! But there is one thing that bother me, it's the carbon fiber thing i would prefer you case without it, but we all have different taste i guess! Nice work.


----------



## TheNovice

The carbon fibre is there with a purpose. I am trying to guide the air flow. I am yet to actually measure if there is a temp difference or not. In other words the CF is not there to look good... however I do like the look of CF....


----------



## 222Panther222

I thought it was for hiding cables


----------



## markothevrba

I also agree, the CF does look funny







. Also, why is the fan on D14 so high up? On the last picture you can see it's way above the fins


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba*
> 
> I also agree, the CF does look funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, why is the fan on D14 so high up? On the last picture you can see it's way above the fins


Probably for ram-sink clearance if I had to guess.

Finally got my replacement NF-P14 fan yesterday (silly pond in between the States and Australia), back in business


----------



## markothevrba

Austria* You're welcome


----------



## doyll

I quite like the carbon fiber panel look. Even better full height.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba*
> 
> Austria* You're welcome


See, that's what I thought too tbh, but the postal worker that left me a little notice that she had missed me (was in class when they attempted delivery) had it written down that it was from Australia and not Austria. Granted, the package said Made in Austria, but, idk. I know Noctua is based in Austria but for some reason the Postal worker wrote Australia, so I just assumed they knew more. Also, the package had no return address :| The tracking number also sheds no light on the issue so meh.


----------



## markothevrba

What if... it's not from either and it's actually made and fixed by aliens


----------



## doyll

Have one Dutch, one Austrian and one Taipier (Taiwan). All made in China... depending on if Taiwan is part of China or not.









Each is an excellent cooler within it's size range... both in cooling and noise level.


----------



## Yojimbo413

I've just received my NH-D14 and I was wondering if I should use the low-noise fan adapters? Well I get better performance if I don't use them? I don't mind the fan noise as I'm on my headset all the time.

Thanks. This thing is bigger than I thought. Its huge.


----------



## neoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yojimbo413*
> 
> I've just received my NH-D14 and I was wondering if I should use the low-noise fan adapters? Well I get better performance if I don't use them? I don't mind the fan noise as I'm on my headset all the time.
> Thanks. This thing is bigger than I thought. Its huge.


You may, but why not just plug the fans to the mb and let it control them from there,
Safe you a trip back to the board to remove the LNA / ULNA when you feel its getting a bit "warm"


----------



## TheNovice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba*
> 
> I also agree, the CF does look funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, why is the fan on D14 so high up? On the last picture you can see it's way above the fins











It's for RAM heatsink clearance.
Ideally it should sit centered but treally don't fell like butchering my RAM.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yojimbo413*
> 
> I've just received my NH-D14 and I was wondering if I should use the low-noise fan adapters? Well I get better performance if I don't use them? I don't mind the fan noise as I'm on my headset all the time.
> Thanks. This thing is bigger than I thought. Its huge.


If you're going to use headphones, why not use the extra performance?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yojimbo413*
> 
> I've just received my NH-D14 and I was wondering if I should use the low-noise fan adapters? Well I get better performance if I don't use them? I don't mind the fan noise as I'm on my headset all the time.
> Thanks. This thing is bigger than I thought. Its huge.


Can't you use your CPU fan header and bios to control fan speed based on how hard / hot is? It's what I do and system is silent unless I start really work it hard.


----------



## ryan w

Nice purchase! Personally i shelled out the extra dough for the NH-D14 because it was the best at cooling with the quietest operation! So I run mine at 100 percent all the time because 20Db is very tolerable for my ears! Heck the case fans are louder at 1/2 throttle than the NH-D14 fans, granted they are high flow fans but.....


----------



## markothevrba

Like said before just plug them into the MOBO and let it control the speed. Save the noise adapters, maybe you will need them somewhere else.


----------



## 222Panther222

What surprise me is it's quietness it's almost inaudible because all the fan are rated at 20db, yet it still do an amazing job at cooling. I'm at 3.4ghz stock voltage and in prime95 all cores maxed out never exceeded 60c.

Here's a little video of how quiet it is. (Note, the camera mic is very close to the fans)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tyreman

Been playing with the configuration a bit and moved the exhausting case rear Noctua NF-P12 fan to the outside of the case.
The rear factory fan "grille" was previously cut away to lessen the restriction.
Wire from fan goes thru one of the water cooling grommets provided.
Exhausting air off the cpu rad with the third cpu fan of course to that direction.

Previously couldn't get as good a result as the rear case fan was on the inside but moving it externally made the difference when using a third cpu fan
I believe it was just a bit to close before.

The top case fan is the Noctua NF-P14 FLX and it has been pretty much centered(from normal P280 120mm mounts) on the P280 top grille.
It is held by small washers on top that normal fan mount screws don't go thru all the way.
Diagonally by 2 holes which line up

To the right we have 2 internal Noctua NF-P12's pulling off the hard drives in snap in fan bays.
In front of them 2 more NF-P12 Noctuas just behind the air filter drawing in.
No speed slowing adapters are used.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Previously couldn't get as good a result as the rear case fan was on the inside but moving it externally made the difference when using a third cpu fan
> I believe it was just a bit to close before.


When fans get too close they interfere with each other. You can try this out for yourself outside a case by moving fans toward and away from each other, and feeling the outflow from the downstream fan.


----------



## jaker1993

My d14 in my system.


----------



## Tlnb

Mine came with only two adapters, a black one for the 140mm fan and a blue one for the 120mm fan. I've put the black adapter on the P14 fan but it looks like the speed is staying at 939 RPM now (down from 1300 but still a bit too loud for my tastes at night), shouldn't it be staying at 600 or so? Can anyone that uses these adapters shed some light on this and tell me if they received 4 adapters in the package because I think the current ones are only "Low Noise" and not "Ultra Low Noise".

Never mind about the noise issue, it was my rear fan that was producing most of the noise, I forgot to turn it down. Great cooler.


----------



## steven88

when will the D14 successor come out


----------



## darivo

one quick question (i dont know if it was answered previously)

there are improvements in terms of temperature placing a fan with 1600-1800RPM over the 1300RPM standart fans??

i have +70ºc with my i7 3820 clocked to 4.500mhz, running 1300RPM with stress Linx test....

thank you


----------



## markothevrba

Check ehume's signature "Secrets of the NH-D14". I'm pretty sure it's in there


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba*
> 
> Check ehume's signature "Secrets of the NH-D14". I'm pretty sure it's in there


i will check it.

Thankyou!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaker1993*
> 
> My d14 in my system.


Beautiful. Now you can put your DVD drive in the bottom 5.25 slot and put a 140mm fan in the upper 4 5.25 slots. That will really feed air to your D14.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> one quick question (i dont know if it was answered previously)
> 
> there are improvements in terms of temperature placing a fan with 1600-1800RPM over the 1300RPM standart fans??
> 
> i have +70ºc with my i7 3820 clocked to 4.500mhz, running 1300RPM with stress Linx test....
> 
> thank you


Yes. See item 4 in my sig, chapter 6. A faster fan is somewhat noisier, though.


----------



## Plenair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Plug your fans directly into your PSU. The mb clearly is not giving you the full 12v volts that the LNA resistors work on.
> 
> Also: make sure you have the LNA's attached to the correct fans.


After reading this, I plugged the 140mm with the ULNA to a molex connector. To my horror, the fan failed to spin up this morning (and is currently bouncing back and forth)... Is this a problem with my fan?


----------



## neoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> After reading this, I plugged the 140mm with the ULNA to a molex connector. To my horror, the fan failed to spin up this morning (and is currently bouncing back and forth)... Is this a problem with my fan?


ULNA would probably be a stronger resistor than the LNA
I doubt you will have underpower issues with the 750W PSU on direct connection
You could have a defective resistor on the ULNA
Does it spin nicely at full speed if its plugged directly to the Molex?


----------



## Plenair

Yes it does, even if plugged to the motherboard.

It still spins at the correct speed when plugged with ULNA to motherboard/molex. But somedays, it fails to spin up from cold boot, not enough force to overcome the magnets (if I use a stick and move the fins, it will then spin normally)

I guess I'll have to switch the ULNA with the LNA... but I was enjoying the quietness


----------



## jaker1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Now you can put your DVD drive in the bottom 5.25 slot and put a 140mm fan in the upper 4 5.25 slots. That will really feed air to your D14.


Lol that is a good idea, but my case door would close off a lot of the air going through that fan. (Panels weren't on when i took this photo)


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Yes. See item 4 in my sig, chapter 6. A faster fan is somewhat noisier, though.


i wiil post there









thanks!


----------



## markothevrba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> Yes it does, even if plugged to the motherboard.
> It still spins at the correct speed when plugged with ULNA to motherboard/molex. But somedays, it fails to spin up from cold boot, not enough force to overcome the magnets (if I use a stick and move the fins, it will then spin normally)
> I guess I'll have to switch the ULNA with the LNA... but I was enjoying the quietness


I had my fans plugged into a fan controller and on low settings they failed to start. I had to turn the knob to supply more voltage to the fan, then if I put it back to low setting the fan would spin fine. What I suggest you do is plug your fans into the MOBO case fan headers. I have it set up like that and it regulates the fans fine. 800RPM on idle and then it spins up to about 1000RPM on load (not OC'd enough to need the full speed yet) and the CPU cores never exceed 55C on highest core.

Doing it like this is good because on when you start your PC the fans get full 12V for a short period of time, which will spin them up every time. But remember, plug them into the fan headers meant for case fans not CPU_FAN ones, because I don't know about Z77 boards but Z68 doesn't have voltage control, only PWM on CPU headers.


----------



## Malcolm

I should get around to joining


----------



## matrix2000x2

......and yes that is a pink hair tie


----------



## Tlnb

One quick question for the NH-D14 owners, can you move the heat sinks themselves if you apply some pressure to them? I can slightly move mine and it's not the mounting that's the problem because I can move the heat sinks in opposite directions (slightly and only when applying some force, I'm not trying to break them), is this normal?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......and yes that is a pink hair tie


Perhaps that should be in the ghetto thread


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tlnb*
> 
> One quick question for the NH-D14 owners, can you move the heat sinks themselves if you apply some pressure to them? I can slightly move mine and it's not the mounting that's the problem because I can move the heat sinks in opposite directions (slightly and only when applying some force, I'm not trying to break them), is this normal?


They do flex a tiny bit, yes.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Perhaps that should be in the ghetto thread


actually it's quite a nice touch to it. It has flare now.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tlnb*
> 
> One quick question for the NH-D14 owners, can you move the heat sinks themselves if you apply some pressure to them? I can slightly move mine and it's not the mounting that's the problem because I can move the heat sinks in opposite directions (slightly and only when applying some force, I'm not trying to break them), is this normal?


Yup a small bit of flex even with the screws fully torqued. Well, manually, probably not fully-fully torqued.


----------



## Plenair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba*
> 
> What I suggest you do is plug your fans into the MOBO case fan headers.:


Thanks for the suggestion, yes this will be my final attempt to fix the problem (fan didn't start again this morning)


----------



## surfbumb

anyone have experience with noctua support? I've contacted them a couple times about getting an 1155 bracket (just bought nh-d14 se 2011), both with their form and direct e-mail, but nothing yet.


----------



## neoro

Give noctua a day or two
They are moving hq if I recall
They just replied ystd... For a fan clip inquiry I had


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoro*
> 
> Give noctua a day or two
> They are moving hq if I recall
> They just replied ystd... For a fan clip inquiry I had


how long did it take for them to reply back to you? it's been over a week for me, nothing yet.


----------



## Hokies83

Any who just got his bad boy installed today..

San ace --> Kaze 2000 ---> San ace. out the back.

My issue is it is making a high pitch whining noise and it is driving me nuts.. I can take Loud.. my old case had 10 kaze 3000s in it.. But the high pitch whining no way @[email protected]

Anyone else had this issue if so what did you do to fix it... Picture and Video below.


----------



## Hokies83

well now im like this the whine is gone..


So what is the secret to the Whistle sound?


----------



## ehume

I don't think anyone else has reported it on a D14. The phenomenon is fairly common on a Megahalems.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*


What are your temps like with that fan configuration?


----------



## RKTGX95

ehume, can you test the new Corsair SP120 fans on the D14? (i.e. check if the stock fan clips are compatible and if there is any performance improvement)


----------



## Too Many Bees!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> how long did it take for them to reply back to you? it's been over a week for me, nothing yet.


They got back to me in less than a day to say they had shipped. Did you at least get the confirmation email when you submitted the form?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> What are your temps like with that fan configuration?


idle at 29-32c with the other 2 i was bouncing between 24c and 27 c... Still letting my Tim Burn in... before i hit prime 95.


----------



## KingT

The best chunk of metal I have ever bought..







( 2x 12cm Cooler Master Sickle Fans)

P.S.: I have lapped the cooler's base..










































CHEERS..


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I don't think anyone else has reported it on a D14. The phenomenon is fairly common on a Megahalems.


Could it be a bend fin? all that airflow may create a whistle noise.


----------



## jmrios82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> ehume, can you test the new Corsair SP120 fans on the D14? (i.e. check if the stock fan clips are compatible and if there is any performance improvement)


That would be very useful







.. I'm also looking to buy those fans..


----------



## ehume

I'm not buying any more fans ATM. Someone would have to send me some.


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Too Many Bees!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> how long did it take for them to reply back to you? it's been over a week for me, nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> They got back to me in less than a day to say they had shipped. Did you at least get the confirmation email when you submitted the form?
Click to expand...

no, it says if u don't get a confirmation receipt to try a different e-mail...so i guess i'll do that then.

edit - i feel stupid now, the jpg's i was sending exceeded the max limit, so i compressed them and I finally got a confirmation page and e-mail. doh!


----------



## kahboom

So i purchased one of these for my fx 8120 which i get the chip on monday and was wondering what type of temps can i expect overclocked with the stock fans they supply ?


----------



## Wolfie84

The Egg is having a sale on D-14s $79.99


----------



## Jirne

I'm in!


----------



## merlinx76

I got my free extra fan clips in the mail today. That was pretty quick shipping. It's nice to deal with a company with good service like this for a change.







These days many places can hardly be bothered to reply to an email.


----------



## kahboom

Who do you send an email too to get the clips


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jirne*
> 
> I'm in!


Good job! that looks as if it barely clears the side of your case, though


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Who do you send an email too to get the clips


I recently sent my request for extra fan mounting hardware to Noctua Support last week:

[email protected]

For proof of ownership, I also attached screen-captures of my invoices for the NH-D14 and Core i7-3960X.

They responded the next day and confirmed the mounting hardware was on the way from Austria.

The small package arrived safely via Priority Mail just a few days thereafter:


----------



## Citra

http://www.overclock.net/t/1281860/ncix-ca-noctua-d14-50

$50 Noctua D14


----------



## merlinx76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1281860/ncix-ca-noctua-d14-50
> $50 Noctua D14


Be careful with this one guys. A $50 NH-D14 led me to getting a $250 case the next week to fit it, then I realized my board was mediocre for O/C'ing and I went on to spend another $1500 on a whole system.







NCIX knew what they were doing!


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merlinx76*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX knew what they were doing!


You did your part .........for stimulating "someones" economy









You may started........"the recovery"


----------



## valkeriefire

Well, I am now a D14 user. I actually bought it from newegg a week ago during the sale when they had the 2011 version for $69.99. I requested a 1155 kit from Noctua, and now I am using it with my 2600k.

I am curious about my temps. Idle at stock clocks it goes from 28-35C. Load at stock is around 50C. Overclocked to 4.5ghz at load running [email protected], I am 58C on my coolest core and 67C on my hottest core. My case is Antec Two-Hundred (cheap I know) with 2 exhaust fans. The temps are not bad, but I was expecting better. My Xigamatek Gaia, in the same case with a [email protected] got 60C on Prime95.

Are my temps pretty normal? I will say the D14 is quiet. The fans don't even seem to be spooling up at all, even at load.

Maybe I should try increasing the fan speed with HWinfo64 and see what happens.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Well, I am now a D14 user. I actually bought it from newegg a week ago during the sale when they had the 2011 version for $69.99. I requested a 1155 kit from Noctua, and now I am using it with my 2600k.
> 
> I am curious about my temps. Idle at stock clocks it goes from 28-35C. Load at stock is around 50C. Overclocked to 4.5ghz at load running [email protected], I am 58C on my coolest core and 67C on my hottest core. My case is Antec Two-Hundred (cheap I know) with 2 exhaust fans. The temps are not bad, but I was expecting better. My Xigamatek Gaia, in the same case with a [email protected] got 60C on Prime95.
> 
> Are my temps pretty normal? I will say the D14 is quiet. The fans don't even seem to be spooling up at all, even at load.
> 
> Maybe I should try increasing the fan speed with HWinfo64 and see what happens.


I hate Antec cases. Check out the thread in my sig about choosing good cases for airflow. It's also about getting good airflow in the case you have. The better the airflow, the better the cooling.

No heatsink can cool warm air. The trouble with letting hot air rise is that air is warmed by your mb and ingested into your heatsink, where it limits cooling. The cooler air you feed your D14, the cooler your cpu will be.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

I sent a PM last week to the thread owner before posting anything, so I hope it's okay to post something now (but not sure).

Here's my entry, a new NH-D14 build using four BeQuiet! Shadow Wings PWM fans, three mounted on the heatpipe itself, and a fourth fan mounted in the rear of the case:











The full build log is available here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-cosmos-ii-editing-and-engineering-workstation


----------



## surfbumb

noctua is awesome...I got the 2011 edition from ncix when it was in the $60 range...requested 1155 mounting kit...got it a couple days later...I have an extra one if anyone needs it. My temps are right around 60c @ 4.2 GHz full load.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I hate Antec cases. Check out the thread in my sig about choosing good cases for airflow. It's also about getting good airflow in the case you have. The better the airflow, the better the cooling.
> 
> No heatsink can cool warm air. The trouble with letting hot air rise is that air is warmed by your mb and ingested into your heatsink, where it limits cooling. The cooler air you feed your D14, the cooler your cpu will be.


What about the new Antec cases? (the well designed ones) i.e. The Antec Eleven Hundred and the P280? they look well done for air.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I hate Antec cases. Check out the thread in my sig about choosing good cases for airflow. It's also about getting good airflow in the case you have. The better the airflow, the better the cooling.
> 
> No heatsink can cool warm air. The trouble with letting hot air rise is that air is warmed by your mb and ingested into your heatsink, where it limits cooling. The cooler air you feed your D14, the cooler your cpu will be.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the new Antec cases? (the well designed ones) i.e. The Antec Eleven Hundred and the P280? they look well done for air.
Click to expand...

Look at that thread on choosing cases. Antec still proceeds on the top rear exhaust theory. Even when they grudgingly leave room for a 120x240mm rad, it's at the back of the case where the space can do double duty as a top rear exhaust. I think the DF-85 and the Lanboy might be OK, but for the most part I am negatively impressed by their cases.

My first case was an Antec -- one that was obsolete when I bought it. But I was in a hurry to build a rig because my old one had died. It was my first rig, so I had to learn about cpu's, motherboards, memory -- in days. I didn't have time to school myself on psu's and cases, so I went on Antec's rep. Now I know that they and Newegg will cheerfully sell obsolete gear as long as someone will buy it. The case was well built, but it had no airflow.

To this day I think they don't understand airflow. It's as if the verities of the 1990's never changed. Back when motherboards needed to be cooled more than cpu's the bottom front to top rear airflow made sense. But now the mb gets warm, not hot. These days only the cpu and gpu really need cooling. Everything else does fine with leftover airflow. But if they get into the intake airstream for your heatsink they can limit your cooling.

Basically, if you're going to get a new case, you have to study airflow in cases, look at what case makers have on offer, READ THE REVIEWS, and decide what you want your system to look like. only then spend your hard earned dime.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Look at that thread on choosing cases. Antec still proceeds on the top rear exhaust theory. Even when they grudgingly leave room for a 120x240mm rad, it's at the back of the case where the space can do double duty as a top rear exhaust. I think the DF-85 and the Lanboy might be OK, but for the most part I am negatively impressed by their cases.
> 
> My first case was an Antec -- one that was obsolete when I bought it. But I was in a hurry to build a rig because my old one had died. It was my first rig, so I had to learn about cpu's, motherboards, memory -- in days. I didn't have time to school myself on psu's and cases, so I went on Antec's rep. Now I know that they and Newegg will cheerfully sell obsolete gear as long as someone will buy it. The case was well built, but it had no airflow.
> 
> To this day I think they don't understand airflow. It's as if the verities of the 1990's never changed. Back when motherboards needed to be cooled more than cpu's the bottom front to top rear airflow made sense. But now the mb gets warm, not hot. These days only the cpu and gpu really need cooling. Everything else does fine with leftover airflow. But if they get into the intake airstream for your heatsink they can limit your cooling.
> 
> Basically, if you're going to get a new case, you have to study airflow in cases, look at what case makers have on offer, READ THE REVIEWS, and decide what you want your system to look like. only then spend your hard earned dime.


I think someone might have forgot this. (in short, with limited amount of fans you should do exhaust first, then side or bottom intake and only at the last front ontake)

And according to reviews, the new Antec flagship cases, P280 and 1100, are pretty good. (and with a bit of modding can be great WC cases)


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Look at that thread on choosing cases. Antec still proceeds on the top rear exhaust theory. Even when they grudgingly leave room for a 120x240mm rad, it's at the back of the case where the space can do double duty as a top rear exhaust. I think the DF-85 and the Lanboy might be OK, but for the most part I am negatively impressed by their cases.
> 
> My first case was an Antec -- one that was obsolete when I bought it. But I was in a hurry to build a rig because my old one had died. It was my first rig, so I had to learn about cpu's, motherboards, memory -- in days. I didn't have time to school myself on psu's and cases, so I went on Antec's rep. Now I know that they and Newegg will cheerfully sell obsolete gear as long as someone will buy it. The case was well built, but it had no airflow.
> 
> To this day I think they don't understand airflow. It's as if the verities of the 1990's never changed. Back when motherboards needed to be cooled more than cpu's the bottom front to top rear airflow made sense. But now the mb gets warm, not hot. These days only the cpu and gpu really need cooling. Everything else does fine with leftover airflow. But if they get into the intake airstream for your heatsink they can limit your cooling.
> 
> Basically, if you're going to get a new case, you have to study airflow in cases, look at what case makers have on offer, READ THE REVIEWS, and decide what you want your system to look like. only then spend your hard earned dime.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone might have forgot this. (in short, with limited amount of fans you should do exhaust first, then side or bottom intake and only at the last front ontake)
> 
> And according to reviews, the new Antec flagship cases, P280 and 1100, are pretty good. (and with a bit of modding can be great WC cases)
Click to expand...

Nice find. I missed that one. They indeed find that front to back cooling is the best. The one thing they didn't try was removing the rear grill. That has enormous consequences.

And no, I'm not impressed with those cases. I'll review them again when I have time, but when I looked at them I was not impressed.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Nice find. I missed that one. They indeed find that front to back cooling is the best. The one thing they didn't try was removing the rear grill. That has enormous consequences.
> 
> And no, I'm not impressed with those cases. I'll review them again when I have time, but when I looked at them I was not impressed.


Front to back cooling is the best eventually, i.e. when you have enough fans. if you have 3 or less than it's ineffective. i'm sure that removing rear grill will be great, but remember that most people won't do it because of: A) it's too much of a hassle for too little (the gains won't be more than like 4C) and B) it will remove warranty. (some people still use them







)

And the Antec cases, well they aren't Switch 810 that immediately impress. but they don't disappoint like some other cases.


----------



## merlinx76

I just can't bring myself to cut a grill out of my brand new $250 case... So I have my cooler facing upwards for now at least. (big 230mm fan exhaust at the top.) I have the fans in a push/pull configuration with nothing pushing into the first half of the tower because it would be too restrictive right next to my video card.

I would feel bad if I cut a hole in the case... LOL, I guess I'm not much of a case modder.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Well I just chopped the grills out my 800D, it feels weird cutting on a $280 case.


----------



## kelvintheiah

mail this [email protected] with your scan copy of invoice of noctua product.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Who do you send an email too to get the clips


----------



## Diogenes5

I've had my NH-D14 for a few weeks now and it is quieter than my old CM 212+ with better performance, but when I try to go to super-silent mode (all of my rheobus sunbeam turned to 0 except for my intake Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans are set to 40%), there is still an annoying whirring sound. I replaced the middle fan with a TY-140 and kept the B14 in front. I also stuck two of the LVA from the NH-D14 packaging onto both fans and they is still an annoying whirr (to me that is, most people probably wouldn't mind). My temps are around 30-32 without load. Is there's something I'm missing or are my expectations too high?


----------



## Tom114

I want to buy this cooler but I think I'm going to have a big problem with clearance issue, because I have pretty high ram heatsinks (corsair vengeance). Does somebody have this cooler with the Asrock Z77 Extreme4?


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> I want to buy this cooler but I think I'm going to have a big problem with clearance issue, because I have pretty high ram heatsinks (corsair vengeance). Does somebody have this cooler with the Asrock Z77 Extreme4?


I have the same motherboard and the same ram. My NH-D14 clears the ram just fine, with like half an inch to spare


----------



## Tom114

half an inch? Thats more than I thought. I'm going to buy this cooler or a corsair Hydro series, probably H100. Could you make a pic of it? Do you use your ram in dual channel


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> half an inch? Thats more than I thought. I'm going to buy this cooler or a corsair Hydro series, probably H100. Could you make a pic of it? Do you use your ram in dual channel


I've resold the RAM to a friend I was doing a build for a week or two back, so I can't take a picture of it atm, sorry








The one I've got now is the Low Profile Corsair Vengeance ram, so it wouldn't really help you out a lot I'm affraid.
For what it's worth, though, I had 4 bars in there, so yes it was dual channel.

It just occurred to me, if you really want a picture I could probably ask my friend to take you one, he's using a NH-D14 as well


----------



## Tom114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I've resold the RAM to a friend I was doing a build for a week or two back, so I can't take a picture of it atm, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I've got now is the Low Profile Corsair Vengeance ram, so it wouldn't really help you out a lot I'm affraid.
> For what it's worth, though, I had 4 bars in there, so yes it was dual channel.
> 
> It just occurred to me, if you really want a picture I could probably ask my friend to take you one, he's using a NH-D14 as well


I do want to know if it will fit before I buy it. But you had the corsair vengeance with the big heatsink? Did the cooler overlap the ram? Cause I looked for the size of the thing and it said it would go 62mm from the middle of the cooler towards the ram, but i measured it and it would probably touch the heatsink of the ram


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> I do want to know if it will fit before I buy it. But you had the corsair vengeance with the big heatsink? Did the cooler overlap the ram? Cause I looked for the size of the thing and it said it would go 62mm from the middle of the cooler towards the ram, but i measured it and it would probably touch the heatsink of the ram


Yes, until 2 weeks ago I had the high heatsink Vengeance ram.
At least on my motherboard, the only part of the cooler that sticked over the ram was the front fan, there was still quite a bit of room between the heatsink-block itself and the first stick of ram.
Another nice thing is that you can quite easilly change the height of the fans, so even if the fan doesn't clear your ram for some reason (again, for me it did with like half an inch to spare on the fan's default height), you can quite easilly adjust it so that it clears it just fine.
For the record, my motherboard is the ASRock z77 extreme4, as seen in my sig.

I can tell you 99% sure that the NH-D14 will clear most ram on ATX-formfactor motherboards, so unless you've got a mATX mobo, it shouldn't be a cause of too much worry.
Something that I feel like I should mention, though, is that the heatsink block itself is quite high, it should fit into a standard-size midi tower just fine, but be careful if you've got fans in your side panel, cause that might land you in trouble.

I'll ask my friend tomorrow if he could take a picture of the heatsink and the ram, if that could ease your mind even more


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> I do want to know if it will fit before I buy it. But you had the corsair vengeance with the big heatsink? Did the cooler overlap the ram? Cause I looked for the size of the thing and it said it would go 62mm from the middle of the cooler towards the ram, but i measured it and it would probably touch the heatsink of the ram


I have a Z68 Asus board and have no issues with clearance of the motherboard heat sinks. Also with my D14 I have the larger TY-140's on mine and it touches the RAM but it dosen't have a clearance issue. Belive it or not the fan is central on the cooler. The height of my ram is is 40 mm / 1.58 inch

Picture of my RAM in another motherboard









Picture of Rig with fans installed its hard to see the ram


----------



## stickymelon

Hey,

I really want to join the club, but have doubt that is stopping me.

I'm getting new rig, and I really need to have the first pciex x1 slot to be available for my Asus Xonar card. Could any of club members namea ATX z77 motherboard, that have confirmed top pci express x1 non-blocked after installing NH-D14? After searching lots of threads/videos I just found "should fit/should be ok" comments, or older boards like P67 based with more space or different layout.

BTW. Hello all it's my 1st post


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickymelon*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I really want to join the club, but have doubt that is stopping me.
> 
> I'm getting new rig, and I really need to have the first pciex x1 slot to be available for my Asus Xonar card. Could any of club members namea ATX z77 motherboard, that have confirmed top pci express x1 non-blocked after installing NH-D14? After searching lots of threads/videos I just found "should fit/should be ok" comments, or older boards like P67 based with more space or different layout.
> 
> BTW. Hello all it's my 1st post


I would never buy an ATX motherboard where the GPU inhabits the first slot. I have an mATX mb where that happens, which is OK, but I was shocked to learn that AS.S makes full sized mb's like this.

I guess if you really must have 3 GPU's, you have to do this. But that's the only excuse I can see. It's like RAM's with coxcombs. There's no reason for it.

That said, a D14 must have that first slot open. Ditto the Silver Arrow, the Phanteks, the Archon -- basically any top flight heatsink.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickymelon*
> 
> Hey,
> I really want to join the club, but have doubt that is stopping me.
> I'm getting new rig, and I really need to have the first pciex x1 slot to be available for my Asus Xonar card. Could any of club members namea ATX z77 motherboard, that have confirmed top pci express x1 non-blocked after installing NH-D14? After searching lots of threads/videos I just found "should fit/should be ok" comments, or older boards like P67 based with more space or different layout.
> BTW. Hello all it's my 1st post


Opened up my case for you to check. I have some bad news concerning the ASRock z77 Extreme4. You might just barely be able to fit your Xonar card in there, but it'll be a tight fit at best, so much so that I doubt I'd be able to pull it off myself, between my gtx670 and my NH-D14.

That being said, the motherboard does have a second PCIE x1 slot down towards the bottom you might be able to use.
That is, unless you're already planning to use the second slot or it is otherwise obscured.

Check this link to see the motherboard layout and see what I'm talking about


----------



## stickymelon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Opened up my case for you to check. I have some bad news concerning the ASRock z77 Extreme4. You might just barely be able to fit your Xonar card in there, but it'll be a tight fit at best, so much so that I doubt I'd be able to pull it off myself, between my gtx670 and my NH-D14.
> That being said, the motherboard does have a second PCIE x1 slot down towards the bottom you might be able to use.
> That is, unless you're already planning to use the second slot or it is otherwise obscured.
> Check this link to see the motherboard layout and see what I'm talking about


Thanks for the quick reply.

The reason why I need to use the first pciex slot is that i want to put second graphics card(for physx or sli) and I need as mauch space between them as possible (I don't want to use reference cards).
Because of all this i dumped the idea of getting TR SB and SB-E, because they are even wider...


----------



## Tom114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Yes, until 2 weeks ago I had the high heatsink Vengeance ram.
> At least on my motherboard, the only part of the cooler that sticked over the ram was the front fan, there was still quite a bit of room between the heatsink-block itself and the first stick of ram.
> Another nice thing is that you can quite easilly change the height of the fans, so even if the fan doesn't clear your ram for some reason (again, for me it did with like half an inch to spare on the fan's default height), you can quite easilly adjust it so that it clears it just fine.
> For the record, my motherboard is the ASRock z77 extreme4, as seen in my sig.
> I can tell you 99% sure that the NH-D14 will clear most ram on ATX-formfactor motherboards, so unless you've got a mATX mobo, it shouldn't be a cause of too much worry.
> Something that I feel like I should mention, though, is that the heatsink block itself is quite high, it should fit into a standard-size midi tower just fine, but be careful if you've got fans in your side panel, cause that might land you in trouble.
> I'll ask my friend tomorrow if he could take a picture of the heatsink and the ram, if that could ease your mind even more


Ok, thanks for the help!


----------



## graysky

I see so many pics of people showing their motherboard with NF-D14 mounted on a desktop, i.e. outside of a case. Isn't moving the board into a case somewhat hazardous given how massive this HS is and the threat of bending or flexing the board?


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graysky*
> 
> I see so many pics of people showing their motherboard with NF-D14 mounted on a desktop, i.e. outside of a case. Isn't moving the board into a case somewhat hazardous given how massive this HS is and the threat of bending or flexing the board?


I've pre-assembled heatsinks before, and in my experience it's just fine as long as you properly support the board while moving it into the case, ie: Don't let the board support the NH-D14's weight and bulk to prevent flexing and damaging the mobo. There really shouldn't be too much danger of damaging the board as long as you put the case on it's side in order to mount it inside, and don't go around and do something silly like dropping the heatsink-board-assembly (which I imagine would be a pretty bad idea in any case







).

Anyway, that's just my 2 cents on the matter


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickymelon*
> 
> Hey,
> I really want to join the club, but have doubt that is stopping me.
> I'm getting new rig, and I really need to have the first pciex x1 slot to be available for my Asus Xonar card. Could any of club members namea ATX z77 motherboard, that have confirmed top pci express x1 non-blocked after installing NH-D14? After searching lots of threads/videos I just found "should fit/should be ok" comments, or older boards like P67 based with more space or different layout.
> BTW. Hello all it's my 1st post


My Asus Z68 has the PCIE slot on top and I have a Asus Xonar DX installed see photo, it sits above the GPU and below the D14 with about 5mm clearance


----------



## stickymelon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> My Asus Z68 has the PCIE slot on top and I have a Asus Xonar DX installed see photo, it sits above the GPU and below the D14 with about 5mm clearance
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you very much. It looks like this card layout is nearly identical to Asus P8Z77-V PRO (including distance from CPU socket to 1st pci slot), so I think I'll get Z77-V Pro and see for myself if it fits.

I'll report back with pictures asap.

Thanks again for help.


----------



## OCeaN

Is it worth upgrading from a NH-U12P SE2 to a NH-D14? I can buy the NH-D14 at $40.


----------



## markothevrba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCeaN*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading from a NH-U12P SE2 to a NH-D14? I can buy the NH-D14 at $40.


I'm not sure if there would be that much thermal difference, I mean it would cool better, but I don't know by how much.
The reason why I think you should get it is the price tag, I say get it, maybe you can use the old cooler in a different computer or even sell it. 40$ for NH-D14 is a bargain and I wouldn't skip it.


----------



## stickymelon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCeaN*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading from a NH-U12P SE2 to a NH-D14? I can buy the NH-D14 at $40.


I found this comparison

According to this you will get louder and marginally better cooling (if not extreme OC'ing) if you change.


----------



## ehume

If you can get a D14 in good shape for $40, go for it.


----------



## markothevrba

Where did you find a D14 for $40 anyway?
Personally I would buy another one if I got a deal like that.


----------



## OCeaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markothevrba*
> 
> Where did you find a D14 for $40 anyway?
> Personally I would buy another one if I got a deal like that.


It's a special offer on NCIX when you buy a case but not all of them has it.


----------



## graysky

What exactly do the included 'Ultra-Low-Noise Adapters' do? Lower the RPM of the fans?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graysky*
> 
> What exactly do the included 'Ultra-Low-Noise Adapters' do? Lower the RPM of the fans?


Yup.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmrios82

Someone with a Noctua NH-D14 with a Intel P67/Z68/Z77 motherboard mounted on a Lian Li T60 without removing the handle of the chassis? According my measures, It's gonna be a really tight fit, or in the worst case I would have to remove the handle of the chassis to use my Noctua, or run it without the push fan..







In a week or so I will move my hardware to the T60 and find the answer the hard way


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Front to back cooling is the best eventually, i.e. when you have enough fans. if you have 3 or less than it's ineffective. i'm sure that removing rear grill will be great, but remember that most people won't do it because of: A) it's too much of a hassle for too little (the gains won't be more than like 4C) and B) it will remove warranty. (some people still use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> And the Antec cases, well they aren't Switch 810 that immediately impress. but they don't disappoint like some other cases.


I use a Antec P280

Had a cooler master half 922(sold it)

Did them up and had the same temps with each case

So I use the Antec because it works fine the way I use it.

Have only one fan on top pulling in now a 140 noctua at the top front with rear top hole blocked.

Magnetic filter on top for intake.

2 noctua 120mm fans on front behind the removable air filter with 2 noctua 120mm fans behind the hd bays. Those pulling air thru.

Then a pwm noctua 120mm exhausting on the rear case fan mount with the opening cut out.


----------



## OCeaN

Are there any performance drop if you remove the 120mm fan from the D14? It looks better and use less space with just the 140mm fan imo.


----------



## doyll

Yes there is a performance drop.

That doesn't mean it won't do what you want.


----------



## markothevrba

The cooler is large enough to cool without fans, so one fan should be more than enough if you won't be seriously overclocking


----------



## Spudinske

Hey guys I'm currently running my 3570k @ 4.5 with 1.256v and my temps are aprox 65-74-75-75. I'm not sure but are these temps to hot?


----------



## Spudinske

Oops I forgot to be clear. I'm running prime95 as a custom run with 4 threads, 8k min fft size, 4096k max fft size, and 4096mb memory use with 5 minutes in each run.


----------



## doyll

Temps are as hot as I would go.

5 minute run is comparable to what you will do in real life use of system?

I suggest at least a 30 minute run to see if your case is moving cool air in and hot air out... or gradually getting hotter and hotter..


----------



## Spudinske

Yea it was after a while and the temps stabilized. Now I've been doing the blend test for 2 hours now @ 4.7ghz and 1.304v. My temps are 74-82-81-81. The first core being considerably cooler doesn't have to do with me not applying paste evenly does it? And are these temps above average? I would try to look but 260+ pages :/


----------



## Spudinske

I notice people called noctua for "1155 brackets". When I was installing this cooler I searched online about it because the options for where to screw were only 2011,1156, and 1136 but people said I could just use the 1156 method. It's ok to do that...right?


----------



## surfbumb

yes, they will ship them out the next day when you e-mail them. I have an extra 1155 kit from them since I sent out an additional e-mail along with the form...+rep for noctua lol.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> yes, they will ship them out the next day when you e-mail them. I have an extra 1155 kit from them since I sent out an additional e-mail along with the form...+rep for noctua lol.


So it wasnt ok to use the 1156 way? Didn't hear anything about this in the reviews.


----------



## doyll

1155 and 1156 use same mount


----------



## Too Many Bees!

I finally got around to installing this. I got the 2011 version, with a 1155 bracket from Noctua, and I had a bear of a time mounting it. I did not realize that the two "wing" bits that screw into the base (the ones which hold the spring loaded screws) were different between the 2011 and 1155 versions, since they looked totally identical. In fact, the only difference may be a stiffer spring on the 2011 bracket set which somehow causes issues affixing it to a different bracket type. Anyway, once I swapped out those parts it went on first try. Let my stupidity guide others.


----------



## zzzz

i wrote to noctua email and asked for 1155 mount for the 2011 d14 and they said no. he said they used to do it and stopped sending them for free. he said I had to buy a new mount.. this was last week.


----------



## Jirne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Good job! that looks as if it barely clears the side of your case, though


yep, just 2 mm between top of the heatpipes and sode of the case


----------



## Leyaena

great job fitting it in!


----------



## tetrismaster

Any way to get the Noctua 140mm PWM fan on its own? Dam near impossible to get a 140mm PWM fan that doesn't click...


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetrismaster*
> 
> Any way to get the Noctua 140mm PWM fan on its own? Dam near impossible to get a 140mm PWM fan that doesn't click...


Write them and ask. I suspect we're going to see a retail/D14 PWM 140mm that will replace the P14. Not sure when, though.


----------



## xSp1dR

Hi,
im new here and i have Noctua NH-D14. I want join to your club pls!







( coz i love my noctua!


----------



## LucasV

I purchased my d14 a few weeks ago and would like to share my experience with it. My rig is an i7 930 OC to 3.99ghz via 21x190. All power saving features are turned off, 1.28vcore with LLC enabled resulting in 1.32 Vcore under load. 1.8v PPL, 1.33 VTT/QPI, 1.65v Memory, rest stock on an EVGA FTW motherboard. The D14 has stock fans at 100% speed, very tolerable, housed in a Silverstone FT02 with fans on low. Origianlly i had the Cooler Master 840 ATCS but found the case was to big for my equipment and i was not water cooling so i downsized the FT02. I also used the Venomous X and the Corsair H50 and neither provided results the D14 does.

My ambient temperature varies from 26-31 degrees Celsius and my idle temps are 41-44 Celsius, load around 69-72. I had to remount my cooler 3 times to get the numbers were i wanted them. i was idling at 50 degrees Celsius because i put to much thermal paste on the CPU. originally i was putting a pea sized drop in the middle, but now i am putting a rice grain size drop. the difference was an 8 degree drop in idle temp and a 6 degree drop under load temp. I now feel comfortable with my CPU not breaking 70 degrees when maxed out.

I'm looking forward to the fall/winter when my ambient drops into the low 20's so i can do apples to apples comparison with some of the bench marking sites throughout the net.


----------



## Pittster

Well since everyone is putting there happy stories about there D-14 up.

I have 2x TY-140's on my D-14 and use the Fax Xpert software in Asus to vary the RPM of the fans based on CPU temp.

So currently my fans ramp up in speed when my CPU goes over 40deg well they never ramp up, why you ask? because they dont go over 36Deg on load from games at 4.5ghz which is mental I could nearly pull the fans off it's so good at cooling.

My ambient is 20deg so that helps and when loaded in say prime no core goes above 56deg, gotta love this cooler I think it's going to last a long time.


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey guys I want to know what three fans to get and how to mount the third fan on my nh-d14?


----------



## ehume

If you already have your D14, let it run stock for a while.

Then, if you must put a fan in, use a TY-140 or TY-141 in the middle. For the front push fan, see item 4 in my sig, chapter 7. That may help you decide.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*
> 
> Hey guys I want to know what three fans to get and how to mount the third fan on my nh-d14?


Here's a nice moderate cooling solution (click on the pic for a description):

FX-8150 4.6GHz 24/7 on air








Yes, I rarely run up the fans to full throttle. Only when I compile a new project.


----------



## arrow0309

Returning to our _"more human"_ D14 fan setups I wanna ask you guys something concerning our D14's central 140mm fan

Here's my present fan configuration with a (modded) pwm Servo AP-29 @3000 rpm 120mm fan + a 25mm shroud and a central Scythe Kaze Maru 2 @1700 rpm (no pwm) fan:

http://s8.postimage.org/f89922clf/S6300753.jpg

Both fans are software (fanspeed) controlled however I'd like to swap to a central pwm fan, better than the one I'm using right now (at least for the summer setup) and I'm aware of the presence around of the Slipstream 140mm @ 1700 rpm pwm fan which has the very same specs of my KM2-1700 yet pwm.

I was considering the new Thermalright TY-150 but I'm not sure it fits well and neither its specs within the fan's max speed of 1100 rpm doesn't quite convince me (not a huge improvement over the TY140-TY141 fans)
The other model I was aiming is an unavailable fan, the new Thermalright Frio Extreme's, this one:



I even like its color but I'm not sure it will outperform my KM2-1700









Options & comments?


----------



## doyll

I'm waiting for Thermalright to release their new TY-143 in red housing with orange fan.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

I just completed my workstation build and the Noctua NH-D14 is performing well.

I configured a 10% over-clock of the 3960X CPU up to 4 GHz. I also applied an 1866 MHz XMP profile to the Corsair Dominator GT memory. With the ambient room temperature at 22C, all six cores idle between 36C and 44C, an average core temperature of 40.5C.

Although the BeQuiet! PWM fans deliver a 1 DB drop in fan noise, the trade-off is they also push about 10% less air compared to the Noctua fans. I suspect if I switched back to stock fans the average core temperature would drop by about 10 percent to 38C.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> Although the BeQuiet! PWM fans deliver a 1 DB drop in fan noise, the trade-off is they also push about 10% less air compared to the Noctua fans. I suspect if I switched back to stock fans the average core temperature would drop by about 10 percent to 38C.


Possilbe but maybe not. For example I can vary my fan speed from 700-1300rpm with temp changing from 55c-58c at 85% load. Ambient = 22c


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I'm waiting for Thermalright to release their new TY-143 in red housing with orange fan.


Nice fan, and the specs of this one (static pressure / cfm) would be?

Found this new model too:



http://skinflint.co.uk/818023

Lots of cfm at "only" 1800 rpm, 122.2 cfm
Not bad


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Nice fan, and the specs of this one (static pressure / cfm) would be?
> Found this new model too:
> Lots of cfm at "only" 1800 rpm, 122.2 cfm
> Not bad


600-2500rpm 31.4-130CFM 21-45dBA

dBA is not 21 for a low. More like 15dBA. Same volume as TY-140.

Static pressure I don't know. TY-140 is 1.89mmH20 @ 1300rpm.

Running side by side TY-143 blew itself over at 1900rpm

Fan speeds TY-140 & TY-143 on same PWM signal
TY-140 635 800 860. 915. 975. 1010 1080 1110 1150 1215 1220 1270 1305 1330rpm
TY-143 605 800 950 1110 1260 1400 1550 1700 1850 2000 2150 2300 2400 2500rpm


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Nice fan, and the specs of this one (static pressure / cfm) would be?
> Found this new model too:
> Lots of cfm at "only" 1800 rpm, 122.2 cfm
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600-2500rpm 31.4-130CFM 21-45dBA
> 
> dBA is not 21 for a low. More like 15dBA. Same volume as TY-140.
> 
> Static pressure I don't know. TY-140 is 1.89mmH20 @ 1300rpm.
> 
> Running side by side TY-143 blew itself over at 1900rpm
> 
> Fan speeds TY-140 & TY-143 on same PWM signal
> TY-140 635 800 860. 915. 975. 1010 1080 1110 1150 1215 1220 1270 1305 1330rpm
> TY-143 605 800 950 1110 1260 1400 1550 1700 1850 2000 2150 2300 2400 2500rpm
Click to expand...

Thank's








Not bad at all, and about the fan availability?
That could be an issue imho
On the contrary the white Spectre Pro is everywhere on the major modding shops, I don't know if I can wait any longer but the spectre is to be modified in order to get it mounted on the D14


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Thank's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all, and about the fan availability?
> That could be an issue imho


No big deal. Just buy a Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme for every 2 TY-143 fans you want. But same number of TY-141 fans to replace the TY-143 you take out of kits and sell the kits on.

















Seriously, I expect TY-143 to be out within 6 weeks now.


----------



## Ice009

Hey guys, how do the Thermal Right TY 140s compare to the stock fans on the NH-D14? I can get a couple for a decent price and was wondering if they'd be any better?

Doyll, what are the orange/red color fans that the new Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme has? TY-143s? Are they not for sale yet?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Seriously, *I expect TY-143 to be out within 6 weeks now*.


Not yet.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Not yet.


Is there any stores I'd be able to buy them from when the are released that ship to Australia.

Also, what do you think about the TY-140s compared to the stock Noctua NH-D14 fans? Is it worth getting a couple of them? What rpm are they and are they very loud?


----------



## doyll

No idea mate.

Can you buy the Silver Arrow SB-E down there?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any stores I'd be able to buy them from when the are released that ship to Australia.
> 
> Also, what do you think about the TY-140s compared to the stock Noctua NH-D14 fans? Is it worth getting a couple of them? What rpm are they and are they very loud?
Click to expand...

They have better performance than the Noctua's 140mm P14 central fan, also they run at 1300rpm vs 1200 max of the P14's at about the same level of loudness (in full speed)
Consider that the D14's push fan P12 is a 1300rpm 120mm with better static pressure yet lower cfm
Control also if a TY-140-141 will clear your ram since is a bigger fan (140mm) and if it won't fit, use a new Noctua F12 @1500rpm fan and a TY-141 (or TY-140) central fan, and you'll have the best noise/performance balance + they're both pwm


----------



## doyll

Akasa Apache are good in both 140mm & 120mm are also good FN057 & FN058 I think.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Akasa Apache are good in both 140mm & 120mm are also good FN057 & FN058 I think.


Yeah, and the Vipers are even better yet a bit louder at high rpm
The problem is how to fix the central 140mm since is a regular fan and not a round one with 120mm mounting holes


----------



## doyll

Yeah, Viper is almost same fan.

My bad. Wasn't thinking about Noctua's 140mm P14 being 120mm mounts.


----------



## googleberry

I've got a question for the many very knowledgeable folks in this thread. I'm thinking about purchasing a NH-D14 on a Z77 mainboard. Can I plug the fans from the hsf's into the "cpu fan port" (sorry if there's a more technical term, I'm new to all this), or do I have to plug them into the other fan plugs on the motherboard. I'm going to be using an Asus P8Z77-V Pro FYI.

I guess I'm wondering because there is only 1 cpu fan connector for these 2 fans... Also, the mobo has only 4 chassis fan connectors, and I currently have 3 other case fans.

Any advice or insight is appreciated as I'm new to this whole thing and am in the process of my first build. Lots of questions, and learning a lot already...

Thanks


----------



## ACHILEE5

Both fans connect to a "Y" splitter lead, and then that plugs into your CPU fan header


----------



## googleberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Both fans connect to a "Y" splitter lead, and then that plugs into your CPU fan header


Thank you sir. I was thinking it must be something like that, but I read a number of pages back that "the Z68 boards don't support pwm on the cpu fan connector". The poster wasn't sure about whether the Z77 boards did.

Once again, thank you.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Hey guys, how do the Thermal Right TY 140s compare to the stock fans on the NH-D14? I can get a couple for a decent price and was wondering if they'd be any better?
> 
> Doyll, what are the orange/red color fans that the new Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme has? TY-143s? Are they not for sale yet?


Item 4 of my sig, chapters 5 and 6.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Is there any stores I'd be able to buy them from when the are released that ship to Australia.
> Also, what do you think about the TY-140s compared to the stock Noctua NH-D14 fans? Is it worth getting a couple of them? What rpm are they and are they very loud?


Well I really didn't notice much temp change but they are a bit quiter at full speed and they are PWM which means I could ramp them down with my Motherboard fan control, infact they sit at 580rpm 24/7 even when on full load I have it set if they go over 44deg to start ramping up but they just never do. (apart from running prime 95 or encoding)

The DH-14 looks rediculous with them on, which is always a good thing


----------



## doyll

They look really good!








That Noctua thing in the back looks bad.








IMHO you need to get a nibbler and cut out the back vent and H20 area so TY-140 can push air right out the back easier.









Is that as low as they will go?


----------



## sumonpathak

okey...so i need a new set of fan clips...but i lost my invoice so noctua wont help me.....how to get one or make one?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> okey...so i need a new set of fan clips...but i lost my invoice so noctua wont help me.....how to get one or make one?


http://www.overclock.net/t/797146/how-to-mount-three-fans-on-a-d14

ehume suggests the Megahalem fan clips.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> okey...so i need a new set of fan clips...but i lost my invoice so noctua wont help me.....how to get one or make one?


Are you sure they won't help you? I didn't have a receipt when I was trying to get an AMD mounting kit and they just asked me to take a picture of the cooler with some form of identification next to it. This was just before Bulldozer was released, I didn't end up going through with it though cause Bulldozer sucked.


----------



## Hackcremo

what kind of temps will i get when used d-14 on [email protected] on Prime LOAD 100%..?? i would like to know the average to temperature..


----------



## sumonpathak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/797146/how-to-mount-three-fans-on-a-d14
> ehume suggests the Megahalem fan clips.


that is also unavailable







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Are you sure they won't help you? I didn't have a receipt when I was trying to get an AMD mounting kit and they just asked me to take a picture of the cooler with some form of identification next to it. This was just before Bulldozer was released, I didn't end up going through with it though cause Bulldozer sucked.


well..the guy who emailed me wanted a invoice...


----------



## doyll

I had a NH-U12P 1366 received as a gift and needed AMD mounting. Nuctua accepted pictures of cooler as proof of ownership. This was 6 months ago.


----------



## below20hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> okey...so i need a new set of fan clips...but i lost my invoice so noctua wont help me.....how to get one or make one?


Actually I just posted a "How-to" thread that would work perfect for you. It's a how-to mount any fan on a NH-D14 and uses the Prolimatech Genesis fan clips (see part two) which work with open and closed chassis fans. *This does not require any cutting and looks completely OEM when done.*

Check it out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1293797/how-to-install-any-25mm-fan-open-or-closed-chassis-on-a-noctua-nh-d14/0_50


----------



## arrow0309

+1 Rep
Great job








I was planning to change my D14's central fan (a KM2-1700) with the newest Spectre Pro 140mm white, high cfm fan
Now it's ok thanks to your Prolimatech Genesis clips mod


----------



## Baron C

In my Silverstone FT02


----------



## JYJelly

Just wondering if its worth getting the NH-D14 SE2011 over the original NH-D14. I know the mounts are different, but I was wondering if the PWM fans make a big difference in the noise level. I'm assuming the SE2011 version is quieter since the fans change RPM based on the temperature. I'm a big fan of silence so any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## znhel

Placing the D14 in this way I gained 4 ° ..
in summer there are many!

With the fans originals is in the vase in the D14



ambient temperature 35 °


----------



## ChesterCat

Monitoring temps...... gotta question.

Which of the above screenie temps, is the proper one to be concerned with ?
Lotsa temps in the CPU catagory, [confusing?]


----------



## Varsarus

Does anyone have this cooler with a Rampage IV Extreme?, if so, is there any clearance issues with the first pci-e slot?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varsarus*
> 
> Does anyone have this cooler with a Rampage IV Extreme?, if so, is there any clearance issues with the first pci-e slot?


 Given the near-clearance issues with slot 2, slot 1 seems a no-go. I certainly wouldn't try it with my mATX board. But others may have a positive experience.


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Well I really didn't notice much temp change but they are a bit quiter at full speed and they are PWM which means I could ramp them down with my Motherboard fan control, infact they sit at 580rpm 24/7 even when on full load I have it set if they go over 44deg to start ramping up but they just never do. (apart from running prime 95 or encoding)
> The DH-14 looks rediculous with them on, which is always a good thing


Nice rig I like the look of it.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Nice rig I like the look of it.


Thanks I like the look,was thinking of making the Noctua fans black but in the end it's a bit of a non issue. I have 2x bitfenix white LED stips coming for it so that will be interesting


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Thanks I like the look,was thinking of making the Noctua fans black but in the end it's a bit of a non issue. I have 2x bitfenix white LED stips coming for it so that will be interesting


Make sure you post pics.


----------



## Shadey1337

Sorry but will one of these fit a nzxt guardian without any modifications? but if i had to what would i need to do?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadey1337*
> 
> Sorry but will one of these fit a nzxt guardian without any modifications? but if i had to what would i need to do?


Seems if you don't run a side fan your OK
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=675972


----------



## Shadey1337

Thank







, Would that make much of a difference to the overall temperature within the case? Cause then it's only 1 120mm fan bringing in cool air and it doesnt feel as strong as the side fan.


----------



## doyll

Very nice looking case bu Guardian has very limited airflow. Definately not up to today's CPU cooler and GPU air requirement without modifying it for more fans. Easiest would probably be cut a couple of holes in bottom for fans... and raise it up 50mm so those fans can get air. Use something like Silverstone magnetic filters on them. Remove all unused PCI slot covers for air to get out off... and add another vent at back of top.


----------



## Shadey1337

Thanks alot !


----------



## Jirne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> great job fitting it in!


Hell yeah, it was a pain in the ... to plug my CPU power back in,... it's right underneeth the noctua,... can you feel the pai???


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Monitoring temps...... gotta question.
> 
> Which of the above screenie temps, is the proper one to be concerned with ?
> Lotsa temps in the CPU category, [confusing?]


The core temps


----------



## tasospaok123

My NH - D14!


----------



## Vitaliy93

Here it is


----------



## Zackotsu

sexy..

mine updated pic..


----------



## Wolfgang

Sorry....I have to be removed from this club...
I went Thermal take Water 2.0....

With my cooler master fans in push/pull, Im getting 10-15 degrees lower temps.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfgang*
> 
> Sorry....I have to be removed from this club...
> I went Thermal take Water 2.0....
> With my cooler master fans in push/pull, Im getting 10-15 degrees lower temps.


Hmmmm........ 10-15 Huh ????


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Hmmmm........ 10-15 Huh ????


Probably what I call a CLCH = Closed Loop Case Heater.







"mount cooler drawing fresh air from outside case".









Gives great CPU temps... at the expense of everything else in case running hotter.


----------



## gizmo83

hi. what is the difference in degrees between dual and triple fan with this cpu cooler?


----------



## Leyaena

You'll find that info *here*








In short, it shouldn't give you more than 1 or 2 degrees of difference.


----------



## ehume

You can look at the various chapters in item 4 of my sig. I think I covered three fans.


----------



## Wolfgang

Ive got it Pulling the air FROM the case.

In a Push/Pull set up.

Usual (With my old D14) 1.42v Was Mid to High 70's.

Now (With water 2.0) Same Volts, and hovers around 60-65.


----------



## shaolin95

OP updated....anyone interested to take charge of this club, please PM me with that on the subject.


----------



## LostRib

I recently installed my noctua nh-d14 and my i5-3570k @4.4 ~1.224v it has reached 84C using IBT and using prime 95 it can reach between 75-80 on the hottest cores. Does the temps look off for this cooler?


----------



## LucasV

Either to much or to little paste. I put a grain of rice next to the cpu to gauge how much paste to apply. temps went down by 5-10 degrees over a pea sized drop. make sure all the bolts are tight. What is your ambient? I idle at 41C with an ambient of 25-27C. I7 930/4.0GHZ @ 1.325 volts vcore, 1.33 vtt. Load @ 68-72.


----------



## Remix65

i wanna join this club.. but can i do it with this memory..


----------



## ketapang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> I recently installed my noctua nh-d14 and my i5-3570k @4.4 ~1.224v it has reached 84C using IBT and using prime 95 it can reach between 75-80 on the hottest cores. Does the temps look off for this cooler?


Its normal. Mine reach 93c on the hottest core, IBT 25x run at maximum. 4.5Ghz (1.29v)


----------



## clamarb

Hey guys, I want to add a third fan to my NH-D14. I will probably get a 140 noctua fan, but where can I get the mounting clips? Thanks


----------



## firstfight

My

NH-D14


----------



## chris-br

I'm already in this club, but i changed to intel side and let me tell you, my 3570k @ 4,5 is holding nicely with the D14 plus my Raven 3 case.








You guys can see the pics from my rig on my album.


----------



## below20hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clamarb*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to add a third fan to my NH-D14. I will probably get a 140 noctua fan, but where can I get the mounting clips? Thanks


You can contact Noctua and they will send you some clips after you provide proof of purchase (you'll get them in 1-2 weeks). Or you can go here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1293797/how-to-install-any-25mm-fan-open-or-closed-chassis-on-a-noctua-nh-d14/0_50

I show you how to install any fan using Prolimatech Genesis fan clips from FrozenCpu.com (part two). It's easy, quick, looks OEM and requires no cutting or anything complex.


----------



## CZECHYa

My new rig :

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K 4,2 1,35V + Noctua NH-D14
MB: MSI Z77A-GD65
RAM: G.Skill RAM 2x4096MB DDR3 2133 11-11-11-30, Sniper Series
GPU: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5
HDD 1: Corsair Force 3 Series 120GB
HDD 2: WD Caviar Black 500GB
HDD 3: WD Caviar Green 2TB
Soundcard: Creative X-Fi Titanium
PSU: Seasonic X-660
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit SP1
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium


----------



## AlphaC

I have a Noctua NH-D14 because the fans are quieter than the Silver Arrow SB-E and because it has better compatibility charts (and better clearances in general)

However, this review is making me reconsider whether it was a good idea, could have slapped on quiet fans on a Silver Arrow SB-E:
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/noctua_nh_d14_se2011_review,10.html

The Silver Arrow SB-E has better passive performance by ~2.2 degrees Celsius (same heatsink in SB-E and SB-E Extreme).


----------



## milesdsc

Add me up!









My i5 rig.


----------



## ktf

I bought one of these babies as well







I am using it with an Intel 2600k and a MSI Z77 Mpower. I have a problem with it, it runs at full speed, no matter what settings I select in BIOS. Both stock fans are connected through the provided Y cable to the CPU cooler socket on the mainboard. Should I connect one fan to the CPU socket and the other one on a chasis fan socket ?


----------



## chris-br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktf*
> 
> I bought one of these babies as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using it with an Intel 2600k and a MSI Z77 Mpower. I have a problem with it, it runs at full speed, no matter what settings I select in BIOS. Both stock fans are connected through the provided Y cable to the CPU cooler socket on the mainboard. Should I connect one fan to the CPU socket and the other one on a chasis fan socket ?


No need, even at 100% the fans are super quiet.


----------



## ktf

Maybe for you, for me they are very loud... I have a Fractal Design R3 and for my purposes, the Noctua cooler it is too loud







I will try the speed adapters and connect them to different cooler headers on the mainboard.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktf*
> 
> Maybe for you, for me they are very loud... I have a Fractal Design R3 and for my purposes, the Noctua cooler it is too loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try the speed adapters and connect them to different cooler headers on the mainboard.


Speed adaptors just reduce the voltage to the fan thus slowing them down.

do you have the 2011 fans (4pin) or the older 3pin fans ???

your Mobo may not support 3 pin voltage control on the cpu fan header or if you have 4pin fans a PWM control (which I doubt)

Your manual should state what fan it can control connected to the CPU fan header. If you have 3 Pin fan some brands cannot control it only a PWM fan Asus for example are like this.


----------



## ktf

I have the 3 pin ones. The motherboard has 4 pin headers . I know what the speed adaptors do and I am fine with them. I will try to see with just 1 fan in the cpu fan header if it can be controlled. If it can't, I will use both speed adapters .


----------



## ktf

I tried with one and there was no effect. So I installed both speed adapters to the fans, I connected the 14" one to the CPU header and it's staying at 1050 RPM. The 12" one is connected to a case header and it's working at 700 RPM. The noise is acceptable and the temperatures are fine as well


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktf*
> 
> I bought one of these babies as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using it with an Intel 2600k and a MSI Z77 Mpower. I have a problem with it, it runs at full speed, no matter what settings I select in BIOS. Both stock fans are connected through the provided Y cable to the CPU cooler socket on the mainboard. Should I connect one fan to the CPU socket and the other one on a chasis fan socket ?


A regular D14 has Voltage-regulated fans. Unless your mb can do Voltage regulation like a Gigabyte mb, you cannot expect variable speeds. That's just the way it is. For variable speed fans you should get a Silver Arrow. It has PWM fans.


----------



## doyll

Pretty sure DeepCool Gamer Storm Assassin has PWM fans








Phanteks PK-TC14PE come with an PWM adapter and splitter so you can use PWM mobo control.








Be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 2 has PWM fans.
Themalright True Spirit,. Venomous, HR-02, etc are all PWM


----------



## Pittster

The Noctua 2011 has PWM fans









Or you could add your own PWM fans if you have the older D14


----------



## doyll

Problem is The Noctua 2011 only fits 2011 CPUs.
And for same price you can get other twin towers with PWM fans that will fit all CPUs.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Problem is The Noctua 2011 only fits 2011 CPUs.
> And for same price you can get other twin towers with PWM fans that will fit all CPUs.


They used to send 1155 kits for free. Not sure about now.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> They used to send 1155 kits for free. Not sure about now.


They do not do it now.

They will upgrade older cooler with newer mounts but not newer coolers to older mounts.


----------



## Remix65

e-

bay.


----------



## Remix65

truth be told the d14 is ugly. i'd rather even get something else for a degree or 2 higher but looks better.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> truth be told the d14 is ugly. i'd rather even get something else for a degree or 2 higher but looks better.


I think the stock fans give it that ugly look but when I see them in a case I always think.

" Now this is a PC enthusiast who cares more about performance rather than looks"

But I think the H60/80/100 cooler don't look any better because who wants to see exposed PCB and capacitors ??

Actually when you really think about it PC hardware is generally ugly, of course everyone's personal opinion is different.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> I think the stock fans give it that ugly look but when I see them in a case I always think.
> " Now this is a PC enthusiast who cares more about performance rather than looks"
> But I think the H60/80/100 cooler don't look any better because who wants to see exposed PCB and capacitors ??
> Actually when you really think about it PC hardware is generally ugly, of course everyone's personal opinion is different.


pittster's rig up there looks very nice. the brown fans are just flat out ugly...

i know this is science but art should also be considered.


----------



## Saiyansnake

I just got my D-14 today. However, the manual has no mention of 1155; do I have to order the 1155 bracket separately or does it use the same mounting holes as the 1156?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I just got my D-14 today. However, the manual has no mention of 1155; do I have to order the 1155 bracket separately or does it use the same mounting holes as the 1156?


"same mounting holes as the 1156"


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> "same mounting holes as the 1156"


Thank you


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> truth be told the d14 is ugly. i'd rather even get something else for a degree or 2 higher but looks better.


I don't have a windowed case so it is a nonissue...


----------



## 163871

I recently bought the Noctua D14 not realising that the fans were both 3-pin, my mistake.

I would like to change these fans to PWM fans and was thinking of a straight swap for more Noctua fans...the NF-F12 PWM. As there is no 140mm PWM fan from Noctua (apart from with the D14 2011 version) could I use two 120mm fans? would massively reduce cooling? Would two NF-F12s fit perfectly?

Also, are there superior 120mm PWM fans available?

I should add that I'm not a huge overclocker, and I'm more interested in the noise levels (yes, I realise that running just one fan would be quieter than two!







)


----------



## ehume

I did a review of PWM fans on the D14. See item 4 in my sig.

To summarize, the TR TY-140 is probably your best bet for a 140mm fan. An Arctic Cooling PWM 120mm fan is probably your best bet for 120mm fan.

Both reasonably inexpensive and quite quiet.


----------



## 163871

Thanks for the reply, the link in your signature provides a LOT of data.


----------



## Pittster

Ehume's very detailed analysis of the NH-D14 is one of the reason's I went to TY-140 fans (and also wanting PWM Fan control)


----------



## 163871

ehume, I went with your recommendation. Will the D14 clips work with both fans? I have a pair of Megahalems clips (from a previous build) which I could use if useful.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seirrah*
> 
> ehume, I went with your recommendation. Will the D14 clips work with both fans? I have a pair of Megahalems clips (from a previous build) which I could use if useful.


To use any Noctua clips on any fan, you must first try the fan. I saw a guy post where he had put Noctua clips on his TY-140 and mounted it on his D14. But mostly you will need to adapt your TY-140 for Noctua clips. Item 11 in my sig shows you how.

As for any 120x25mm push fan, you can use your Megahalems clips. I do it all the time because they are quicker to put on and take off for fan changes.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> I think the stock fans give it that ugly look but when I see them in a case I always think.
> " Now this is a PC enthusiast who cares more about performance rather than looks".


I'd much rather an enthusiast who picks the best hardware and improves or modifies it with good reason.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> To use any Noctua clips on any fan, you must first try the fan. I saw a guy post where he had put Noctua clips on his TY-140 and mounted it on his D14. But mostly you will need to adapt your TY-140 for Noctua clips. Item 11 in my sig shows you how.
> 
> As for any 120x25mm push fan, you can use your Megahalems clips. I do it all the time because they are quicker to put on and take off for fan changes.


See quote below they are the Noctua clips used in the TY-140 fans because the holes are a 120mm spacing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> The Noctua 2011 has PWM fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could add your own PWM fans if you have the older D14


----------



## Justlme

Hey all, just need to do some check up, im running a haf x with ( as you guessed) D14 on my 2500k, clocked at 4.5 my load temps are 63-66 with some rare jumps to 70. Im using realTemp to check . side note im also using artic Silver 5

so just wondering are these temps normal? or high? did i mess up somewhere?


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justlme*
> 
> Hey all, just need to do some check up, im running a haf x with ( as you guessed) D14 on my 2500k, clocked at 4.5 my load temps are 63-66 with some rare jumps to 70. Im using realTemp to check . side note im also using artic Silver 5
> so just wondering are these temps normal? or high? did i mess up somewhere?


While those temps looks alright, what are you ambient temps and what Vcore are you using to get to 4.5?


----------



## Justlme

Thanks for the reply! just finished folding, let it to cool for 10-15 or so and my temps are hanging around 38-40.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justlme*
> 
> Hey all, just need to do some check up, im running a haf x with ( as you guessed) D14 on my 2500k, clocked at 4.5 my load temps are 63-66 with some rare jumps to 70. Im using realTemp to check . side note im also using artic Silver 5
> so just wondering are these temps normal? or high? did i mess up somewhere?


What voltage are you running to achieve 4.5GHz? Also, we need to know your ambient temps. With out those two bits of info, you can't get a real answer.


----------



## Justlme

ahh my bad, im at 1.35v, with amb temps going around 38-40


----------



## nismofreak

Ambient temps mean the temperature outside of the case. Basically your room. What's the temp there?


----------



## shampoo911

hey there... new in the club... joining with the all-mighty NH-D14...

proof...



paired with an AMD FX-8150 @4.71ghz with 1.381 on v-core... idling @34ºC and full load 50ºC on CPU-Temp according to HWMonitor... and core temps: 47ºC max load...


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> .


Dusty much?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitaliy93*
> 
> Dusty much?


hahaha yeah dude... where i live, dust is the new oxygen... i use my dustbuster like once a week...


----------



## LostRib

Has anyone used the Cougar Vortex PWM fans on a noctua nh-d14? And if they are as good for cooling compared to the stock fans


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Has anyone used the Cougar Vortex PWM fans on a noctua nh-d14? And if they are as good for cooling compared to the stock fans


Have not seen a comparison as of yet with a quick search....15 $ a piece buy a few, let us know


----------



## savagepagan

Scythe SCY-12FC-A 120mm Fan Clip Type-A for CPU Coolers work if you want to add a third fan. They also work on 140mm fans as well. Only type A will fit. Do not use type B.

http://www.outletpc.com/kc2192-scythe-cpu-cooler-fan-clip-type-a.html


----------



## creatinfreak




----------



## Citra

Very nice touch^^


----------



## tecuarenta

This is my NH-D14 just cleaned!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Has anyone used the Cougar Vortex PWM fans on a noctua nh-d14? And if they are as good for cooling compared to the stock fans


Im running a pair as I wanted PWM control. They make a ticking noise on my CPU header at anything but very low or 100% PWM signal. Put them on the chassis header and it went away. Cooling is the same as far as I have seen. Temps before were between 49 and 50c while running FAH and are the same with the cougars. Just running a 4.2 GHz OC at 1.2v though.

Without any actual data I would say they are louder than the Noctuas though. There is a 200-300RPM difference in speed however.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> This is my NH-D14 just cleaned!


That has just reminded me, I need to do mine


----------



## shampoo911

which fan suits best the NH-D14??


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> This is my NH-D14 just cleaned!


Looks nice. What method did you use to clean it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> which fan suits best the NH-D14??


For a long answer, check out item 4 in my sig. For a short answer: the stock fans.


----------



## Tokkan

Well what should we use to clean our cooler's? Alcohol bath?
Mine needs a cleaning too...


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Well what should we use to clean our cooler's? Alcohol bath?
> Mine needs a cleaning too...


Mine's about to go in the dishwasher, but I want to learn what tecuarenta did before I do that.


----------



## LostRib

How much does using the ULNA adapter affect temperatures?


----------



## dartuil

how can i put a third fan on my D14?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> How much does using the ULNA adapter affect temperatures?


The differnce between the slowest speed (~800RPM) and the fastest (~1600RPM) on my cougars is 1-2 degrees. Your results may vary but a point of reference for you. Only cooling a 2500K at 4.2GHz and 1.2v though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> how can i put a third fan on my D14?


Of course, not sure it will help temps much though.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> how can i put a third fan on my D14?


Item 4 in my sig, chapter 7 has the link right below the list of previous chapters.


----------



## dartuil

u think the third fan is useless men?
aah i find your post ehume


----------



## willywill

New Notua 140mm fans
NF-A14 FLX
NF-A14 ULN
NF-A15 PWM

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=presse_archiv&step=2&news_id=81&lng=en


----------



## GermanyChris

Here's mine


----------



## kelvintheiah

photocopy your nh-d14 invoice and take photos of your nh-d14 then send an email to [email protected]

We provide mounting upgrades for Noctua CPU coolers free of charge, so if you would like to continue using your Noctua cooler on a new socket, we will send you a new mounting kit at no additional cost. For ordering our mounting kits, a proof of purchase (photo, scan or screenshot of the invoice) of both a Noctua CPU cooler and hardware components corresponding to the specific kit are required.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> how can i put a third fan on my D14?


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> How much does using the ULNA adapter affect temperatures?


I have the D12 fan (120MM Fan) on the ULNA and the D14 fan (140MM Fan) on regular speed and my temps are exactly the same while stress testing. So unless you're pumping some serious voltage, the temps will be the same maybe 1-5 deg C difference on the high-end.


----------



## ZeVo

Just ordered the NH-D14 for $39.99!


----------



## doyll

Where on Earth did you find NH-D14 coolers for $39.99!! I want one too.

And the last time I checked I was still on Earth.


----------



## ZeVo

NCIX US had it for $59.99 and I got a $20 off coupon for referring a friend.

Funny because I paid $35 for a EVO 212 last year.


----------



## doyll

and now you will have twice the cooler the EVO is.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Just ordered the NH-D14 for $39.99!


Nice!


----------



## fortinbras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> NCIX US had it for $59.99 and I got a $20 off coupon for referring a friend.
> Funny because I paid $35 for a EVO 212 last year.


Well you can't argue with that price!!

I got the same deal deal from ncix for $59. I've been waiting to pull the trigger for awhile now, then I noticed Amazon marked it down to $70. Now's the time to buy, it has never been cheaper.

Excited to join the club!


----------



## ketapang

Guys, do you think D-14 could keep up with the dissipated heat from a tec? lets say im using 80.1w rated tec.


----------



## richie_2010

It should have no problems, the cold side is on the CPU the hot side having the d14 on them d14s are a beast of a cooler.


----------



## Blameless

An NH-D14 can move 250w+ of heat, but an 80w TEC won't cool much of anything.


----------



## steven88

Anybody know when the D14 successor is coming out?


----------



## Zackotsu

updated pic with an avexir ram..lols


----------



## znhel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CZECHYa*
> 
> My new rig :
> CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K 4,2 1,35V + Noctua NH-D14
> MB: MSI Z77A-GD65
> RAM: G.Skill RAM 2x4096MB DDR3 2133 11-11-11-30, Sniper Series
> GPU: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5
> HDD 1: Corsair Force 3 Series 120GB
> HDD 2: WD Caviar Black 500GB
> HDD 3: WD Caviar Green 2TB
> Soundcard: Creative X-Fi Titanium
> PSU: Seasonic X-660
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit SP1
> Case: Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium


With all those fans how it noise?
I'd like to know how many db come from the configuration ..
I D14 with Corsair Obsidian 650D case and
VGA HD6970
Corsair HX1000W power supply and
touch to 46dB in full
sound level meter at 50 cm from the tower


----------



## ZeVo




----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> updated pic with an avexir ram..lols


Do you run the NH-D14 with only 1 fan? If so how are the temps?


----------



## doyll

Tests show 1fan versus 2 fans is 1-2c warmer. ehume did tests with 1, 2 & 3 fans. Check his thread out.


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Tests show 1fan versus 2 fans is 1-2c warmer. ehume did tests with 1, 2 & 3 fans. Check his thread out.


Thanks! I'm a huge silence freak so thats good to know. I'm sure both the 120mm and 140mm are quiet but I'd probably notice the difference running both of the fans


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Thanks! I'm a huge silence freak so thats good to know. I'm sure both the 120mm and 140mm are quiet but I'd probably notice the difference running both of the fans


My mate runs his D14 with No fans on a 2600k not OCed he love's it case fans ran at 7V temps get up to 60-70 deg which is fine for him


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Tests show 1fan versus 2 fans is 1-2c warmer. ehume did tests with 1, 2 & 3 fans. Check his thread out.


What I discovered later was that the slower your fans are, the more you gain from adding a second or even a third fan. But we're talking fans at 800 rpm or lower.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Thanks! I'm a huge silence freak so thats good to know. I'm sure both the 120mm and 140mm are quiet but I'd probably notice the difference running both of the fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mate runs his D14 with No fans on a 2600k not OCed he love's it case fans ran at 7V temps get up to 60-70 deg which is fine for him
Click to expand...

Tandem tower heatsinks like the D14 and the Silver Arrow make the best passive heatsinks.


----------



## Zackotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> Do you run the NH-D14 with only 1 fan? If so how are the temps?


nope..i run with 2 fans..that just for the pic..lols..

this is what it looks like with the fan in it


----------



## ohhgourami

I plan on getting another TY-140 on my heatsink. It will essentially be a Silver Arrow. Gotta saw fan so the clips work...

Making my setup even quieter after all this is done.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I plan on getting another TY-140 on my heatsink. It will essentially be a Silver Arrow. Gotta saw fan so the clips work...
> Making my setup even quieter after all this is done.


Yeah they work very well and on PWM control spin down to 650rpm so no noise at all


----------



## doyll

I love how TY-xxx work at 650-700rpm. My entire system is TY-xxx fans on PWM now


----------



## ohhgourami

In hindsight, I wish I bought a Silver Arrow instead. Would save me a lot of trouble in modifying the TY-140 so it fits...


----------



## manniakk

hello guys, im new here and i need your help, i just bought noctua d14 for my 2500k and i want to put it upwards but i think the space in front of the cooler is not sufficient. Here is a picture how it is on Z68x-ud4-b3:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/img20121205191817.jpg/

There are about 5mm in front of the fan, will it be enough?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/img20121205223624.jpg/

Here it is directing backwards but i don`t think this is the optimal position for this case...


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manniakk*
> 
> hello guys, im new here and i need your help, i just bought noctua d14 for my 2500k and i want to put it upwards but i think the space in front of the cooler is not sufficient. Here is a picture how it is on Z68x-ud4-b3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/img20121205191817.jpg/
> 
> 
> There are about 5mm in front of the fan, will it be enough?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/img20121205223624.jpg/
> 
> 
> Here it is directing backwards but i don`t think this is the optimal position for this case...


You are much better off directing it backwards! In the vertical position, the GPU almost completely blocks the fan which is a lot worse than it facing towards the back!

If you're really worried about cooling, remove the optical drive panels and put a fan there. If there isn't enough space, attach a fan to the front-top position if your case (if you have one). Works perfectly fine as is though


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> You are much better off directing it backwards! In the vertical position, the GPU almost completely blocks the fan which is a lot worse than it facing towards the back!
> If you're really worried about cooling, remove the optical drive panels and put a fan there. If there isn't enough space, attach a fan to the front-top position if your case (if you have one). Works perfectly fine as is though


^what he said and a little detail.
The GPU gets hot and if you put it the way you want to put it, the cooler will be fed hot air when you game meaning that it wont be able to cool as good as it is supposed to.


----------



## doyll

If you mount it facing up put the fan on the back of the cooler not the front. You need 40mm for it to get a good supply of air.

Or just be normal and run it front to back

I'm normal,honest. Mine is now blowing back .. Really it is.


----------



## Pittster

Your second picture is the best way to run it. The first picture will draw in all the hot air off the GPU's PCB, also that rear fan exhaust will remove the hotter air out of the Cooler


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manniakk*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/img20121205223624.jpg/
> Here it is directing backwards but i don`t think this is the optimal position for this case...


To get the lowest CPU temperature, follow that configuration ^^^^^ In addition, add a fan at the top of the case that will blow cold air down on the CPU cooler. So basically, you will be blowing cold air from the top, down on the cooler, and exhausting out the back. Also, another option that someone already mentioned, place a fan in the drive bay area that is blowing air from the front of the case towards the cooler and then out the back.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitaliy93*
> 
> To get the lowest CPU temperature, follow that configuration ^^^^^ In addition, add a fan at the top of the case that will blow cold air down on the CPU cooler. So basically, you will be blowing cold air from the top, down on the cooler, and exhausting out the back. Also, another option that someone already mentioned, place a fan in the drive bay area that is blowing air from the front of the case towards the cooler and then out the back.


usually top fans are for exhaust...

i had one 120mm for intake, and a 200mm for exhaust... not getting the best results...

there was a mixture of hot/cold air.... and the hot air was not allowed to go out of the case because of the many intake fans i had... now im using 4 intake fans and 3 exhaust fans.. all with the same rpm (coolermaster sickleflow)


----------



## manniakk

i know too that the top and back fans are exhaust, front and bottom are intake fans. I left it backwards because i really think that the space is not enough. My idea was to put it upwards because the hot air is in the top of the case, and would have been blown away from the case through the top vent... But the temps are good now, i5 2500k @ 4.5 on 70C on full load. Room temp around 28-29 degrees.

Thanks for the advices guys









Here are some more photos

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/20121207231850.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/20121207232014hdr.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/20121207232058hdr.jpg/


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> usually top fans are for exhaust...
> i had one 120mm for intake, and a 200mm for exhaust... not getting the best results...
> there was a mixture of hot/cold air.... and the hot air was not allowed to go out of the case because of the many intake fans i had... now im using 4 intake fans and 3 exhaust fans.. all with the same rpm (coolermaster sickleflow)


Think about it this way. You have 2 fans on the heatsink that are blowing air towards the rear exhaust, maybe even a third fan on the rear exhaust. No matter what, most of the hot air if not all the hot air from the cpu is going out the rear exhaust because 2, 3 fans have more control over air than the natural effect of hot air rising. Cold air falls, so blowing cold air from the top of the case onto the heatsink means that your blowing fresh cold air on the heatsink and since you have 2 fans on the heatsink, the hot air is just going to go out the rear.

There are a couple variables to consider, room temp, case design, and graphics card. If your sitting in a hot room say 85 F ambient, you probably arent going to get the same results as someone sitting in a basement at 60-65F ambient.

Idk right now I have a 200MM fan blowing cold air down on my Noctua and I can tell you from experience, I get better temps than if I had that fan exhausting. Its up to you whether you want the best temps or not. lol


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitaliy93*
> 
> Think about it this way. You have 2 fans on the heatsink that are blowing air towards the rear exhaust, maybe even a third fan on the rear exhaust. *No matter what, most of the hot air if not all the hot air from the cpu is going out the rear exhaust because 2, 3 fans have more control over air than the natural effect of hot air rising. Cold air falls, so blowing cold air from the top of the case onto the heatsink means that your blowing fresh cold air on the heatsink and since you have 2 fans on the heatsink, the hot air is just going to go out the rear.*
> There are a couple variables to consider, room temp, case design, and graphics card. If your sitting in a hot room say 85 F ambient, you probably arent going to get the same results as someone sitting in a basement at 60-65F ambient.
> Idk right now I have a 200MM fan blowing cold air down on my Noctua and I can tell you from experience, I get better temps than if I had that fan exhausting. Its up to you whether you want the best temps or not. lol


I had to put on my hip waders for that one. More fans do not mean more control of the air*flow* More fans only mean there is more air*blow* Hot and cold air rising and falling is only true if there are no outside influences in play... and fans blowing air definitely influences where the air will go. Just look at forced air conditioning / heating systems. Most move air up, down, around, etc.

If the top of the case is mostly vent and you have cooler blowing up almost all of the hot exhaust will go out of case.

If you blow 1, 2x, 3x fans through cooler toward back 120mm vent a bunch of the hot exhaust is going to deflect off of back vent fan and stay in case. The only way to do it is to have a duct from back of cooler to rear vent taking the air out.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitaliy93*
> 
> Think about it this way. You have 2 fans on the heatsink that are blowing air towards the rear exhaust, maybe even a third fan on the rear exhaust. No matter what, most of the hot air if not all the hot air from the cpu is going out the rear exhaust because 2, 3 fans have more control over air than the natural effect of hot air rising. Cold air falls, so blowing cold air from the top of the case onto the heatsink means that your blowing fresh cold air on the heatsink and since you have 2 fans on the heatsink, the hot air is just going to go out the rear.
> There are a couple variables to consider, room temp, case design, and graphics card. If your sitting in a hot room say 85 F ambient, you probably arent going to get the same results as someone sitting in a basement at 60-65F ambient.
> Idk right now I have a 200MM fan blowing cold air down on my Noctua and I can tell you from experience, I get better temps than if I had that fan exhausting. Its up to you whether you want the best temps or not. lol


quite right my friend.... however... we are talking about the nhd14.... it is designed to cool all that s***... vrm's are included too...

and by altering the "natural" airflow of your case, you can just create a hot/cold air tornado.... positive pressure is the MOST used airflow system used on cases... THEORETICALLY, if you turn off all your exhaust fans, they should move by their own, just because of the cold air being pumped in... hot aire rises and goes out through the back and top fans....

im using a Thermaltake Armor A60, with a pair of AMD 6970 on crossfire on my Sabertooth 990FX... a pretty tight system alright... so i am pumping as much cold air as possible... i think, that is called diffusion (maybe a mechanical engineer can correct me with that)...

i know we all want the BEST temps on our system... and yes, a lot of variables have to be considered... check your exhaust fans while overloading all your components... far cry 3 is a demanding game, and puts quite a toll in my system... give it a try... and then post a screenshot with HWMonitor


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> quite right my friend.... however... we are talking about the nhd14.... it is designed to cool all that s***... vrm's are included too...
> and by altering the "natural" airflow of your case, you can just create a hot/cold air tornado.... positive pressure is the MOST used airflow system used on cases... THEORETICALLY, if you turn off all your exhaust fans, they should move by their own, just because of the cold air being pumped in... hot aire rises and goes out through the back and top fans....
> im using a Thermaltake Armor A60, with a pair of AMD 6970 on crossfire on my Sabertooth 990FX... a pretty tight system alright... so i am pumping as much cold air as possible... i think, that is called diffusion (maybe a mechanical engineer can correct me with that)...
> i know we all want the BEST temps on our system... and yes, a lot of variables have to be considered... check your exhaust fans while overloading all your components... far cry 3 is a demanding game, and puts quite a toll in my system... give it a try... and then post a screenshot with HWMonitor


No, with this much airflow, there is little raising of hot air. Almost all the cooling is done by forced convection from cool air. So if you want the best cooling, you would blast as much cool air in front one direction and prevent any exiting airflow being being impeded so you get perfect laminar flow.


----------



## ehume

Air goes where you push it. Hot air rises, but the inclination is easily overcome with the weakest of fans.

You don't want bottom-up airflow because air that is warmed by your system components is then ingested into your D14. The D14 is a fine cooler, but it can't make things cooler than the air it has to work with.

Bottom-up airflow dates from the days when your motherboard needed cooling more than your cpu. The opposite is true now.

That said, positive pressure cases create hotspots. The best way to prevent that is to adopt positive airflow, not positive pressure. Remove your rear grill and don't put a fan there. Air will make its own way out of your case very quietly.

Top intake fans can bath your D14 with cool outside air. Push the motherboard and gpu air out the back with positive airflow: remove all slot covers from your backplane.

Also, your D14 will exhaust your case for you if you have no rear grill. See item 2 in my sig for an example.


----------



## Conspiracy

anyone have this big guy in a corsair 300R?

im considering this since its slightly cheaper and equivalent performance to the phantecks and H80i. and quieter than both as well as much simpler looking to install.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> anyone have this big guy in a corsair 300R?
> im considering this since its slightly cheaper and equivalent performance to the phantecks and H80i. and quieter than both as well as much simpler looking to install.


I don't see why not, it's 2 cm wider than my gamma classic.

Also:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattski02*
> 
> Fits in Corsair 300r with out side panel fans.


----------



## Conspiracy

coolio.

then i think i plan on owning one soon once i get some lower profile ram in the mail that im trading for my vengeance ram. getting some kingston hyperX


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Yeah they work very well and on PWM control spin down to 650rpm so no noise at all


Did you modify the fans so you can use the Noctua fan clips on them? I thought you have said before that you didn't, but most other people have said that you have to modify the TY-140 to be able to use the Noctua fan clips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Air goes where you push it. Hot air rises, but the inclination is easily overcome with the weakest of fans.
> 
> You don't want bottom-up airflow because air that is warmed by your system components is then ingested into your D14. The D14 is a fine cooler, but it can't make things cooler than the air it has to work with.
> 
> Bottom-up airflow dates from the days when your motherboard needed cooling more than your cpu. The opposite is true now.
> 
> That said, positive pressure cases create hotspots. The best way to prevent that is to adopt positive airflow, not positive pressure. Remove your rear grill and don't put a fan there. Air will make its own way out of your case very quietly.
> 
> Top intake fans can bath your D14 with cool outside air. Push the motherboard and gpu air out the back with positive airflow: remove all slot covers from your backplane.
> 
> Also, your D14 will exhaust your case for you if you have no rear grill. See item 2 in my sig for an example.


What set up should I have with my CoolerMaster HAF X and NH-D14?

I don't really want to cut out the rear grill or anything like that because I might sell the case later on. Currently I am just using all the stock fans in it with the two stock fans on the NH-D14.


----------



## ZeVo

I cannot remove the middle fan. How do you get the fan clips out? I feel like I'm applying too much pressure and I don't want anything to break. Sorry for the noob question.


----------



## Pittster

Yes I used the stock clips from the original fans it's a tight squeeze but it fits perfect.

Putting your D14 in the same orientation as mine will work fine with stock fans and all.

Remember my TY-140's did not change my temps they were installed for there PWM functionality and because it looks ridiculous


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Yes I used the stock clips from the original fans it's a tight squeeze but it fits perfect.
> Putting your D14 in the same orientation as mine will work fine with stock fans and all.
> Remember my TY-140's did not change my temps they were installed for there PWM functionality and because it looks ridiculous


Too late, I plan to saw the new TY-140 I have just for consistency.

I like them simply because they are quieter than the stock fans. I'm pretty sure my temps would be better with another TY-140 instead of a AP-15.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> Yes I used the stock clips from the original fans it's a tight squeeze but it fits perfect.
> Putting your D14 in the same orientation as mine will work fine with stock fans and all.
> Remember my TY-140's did not change my temps they were installed for there PWM functionality and because it looks ridiculous










DO NOT LOOK REDIULOUS!! I had them on my red Phanteks but changed to TY-143 to be color coordingated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Too late, I plan to saw the new TY-140 I have just for consistency.
> I like them simply because they are quieter than the stock fans. I'm pretty sure my temps would be better with another TY-140 instead of a AP-15.


Please post pics of them. Nothing the matter with Noctua fans but I do love the PWM TY fans.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I cannot remove the middle fan. How do you get the fan clips out? I feel like I'm applying too much pressure and I don't want anything to break. Sorry for the noob question.


AH fun isnit!...some things i have tried:

A nice pair of Pro's kit needle nose pliers or similar small sprung or long needle nose you can pick up a a electronics shop will help to get into real tight spaces like in between fans or GPU's. I always disconnect power to the PC and disengage the GPU clip first. Then the top clip is easier to pull past the detent since it is under less of load. The more you work the clips the easier it may get to remove/install them.

When I get impatient I jamb my finger in and up to force it off well supporting the cooler with my other hand. The tower has a fare amount of flex in it, and I have yet to hurt the tower or the board, but I am sure there is always a breaking point. This approach works well once you get the hang of it but I have a few scraped knuckles and a few bent fin edges from early days of getting pissed taking them off.

Worse case is I have actually removed the board/installed the board with the hole unit installed, by doing that though I am unable to secure the top middle motherboard PCB mounting screw


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT LOOK REDIULOUS!! I had them on my red Phanteks but changed to TY-143 to be color coordingated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post pics of them. Nothing the matter with Noctua fans but I do love the PWM TY fans.


After finals are over and I get back to my hometown. I'll post without a doubt


----------



## ZeVo

Finally got them off.

Thanks for the help ryan w!


----------



## ryan w

Nice work! now to install it lol always easier than removing, when you do install make sure the fan body is on the rubber mounts and I always get the middle fan as low as possible to get the little bit of VRM cooling it offers


----------



## shampoo911

is there a benefit in adding a third fan to the nhd14??? is it worth it? or will by just slashing some 2 degrees less???

still my rear case fan, is pretty close to the noctua... so idk...


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> is there a benefit in adding a third fan to the nhd14??? is it worth it? or will by just slashing some 2 degrees less???
> 
> still my rear case fan, is pretty close to the noctua... so idk...


im not yet an owner of the D14 but i cant imagine adding a 3rd fan helping much. especially if that 3rd fan is identical to the middle 140mm fan i would think


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> is there a benefit in adding a third fan to the nhd14??? is it worth it? or will by just slashing some 2 degrees less???
> still my rear case fan, is pretty close to the noctua... so idk...


Very little.. maybe 0.5-1c.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Nice work! now to install it lol always easier than removing, when you do install make sure the fan body is on the rubber mounts and I always get the middle fan as low as possible to get the little bit of VRM cooling it offers


Was about to ask how low I should put the middle fan, but you already answered it lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> is there a benefit in adding a third fan to the nhd14??? is it worth it? or will by just slashing some 2 degrees less???
> still my rear case fan, is pretty close to the noctua... so idk...


Yeah, you wouldn't see much of a difference. I say stick with the two fans included.


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> is there a benefit in adding a third fan to the nhd14??? is it worth it? or will by just slashing some 2 degrees less???
> still my rear case fan, is pretty close to the noctua... so idk...


You wont get much lower temps by adding a third fan 1-2 degrees, but it will allow you to run the fans at lower rpm and achieve similar temps.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You don't want bottom-up airflow because air that is warmed by your system components is then ingested into your D14. The D14 is a fine cooler, but it can't make things cooler than the air it has to work with.
> 
> Bottom-up airflow dates from the days when your motherboard needed cooling more than your cpu. The opposite is true now.


I have my NH-D14 oriented so that the air flow is vertical, exhausting out the top. I've measured that VRM temps are 5-8C better, while the CPU cores are 2-5C better, with much less delta between hottest and coolest core, in this orientation vs. a standard horizontal/exhaust out the rear, setup.

However, this is on LGA-2011 platform where the CPU cores are organized differently than most, and my ASUS P9X79 WS motherboard's primary VRM sink is along the top edge of the board, with no sinks near the rear I/O ports. Hot air from the GPU hasn't really been an issue, as my GPU is in the fourth slot down on my board.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You don't want bottom-up airflow because air that is warmed by your system components is then ingested into your D14. The D14 is a fine cooler, but it can't make things cooler than the air it has to work with.
> 
> Bottom-up airflow dates from the days when your motherboard needed cooling more than your cpu. The opposite is true now.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my NH-D14 oriented so that the air flow is vertical, exhausting out the top. I've measured that VRM temps are 5-8C better, while the CPU cores are 2-5C better, with much less delta between hottest and coolest core, in this orientation vs. a standard horizontal/exhaust out the rear, setup.
> 
> However, this is on LGA-2011 platform where the CPU cores are organized differently than most, and my ASUS P9X79 WS motherboard's primary VRM sink is along the top edge of the board, with no sinks near the rear I/O ports. Hot air from the GPU hasn't really been an issue, as my GPU is in the fourth slot down on my board.
Click to expand...

interesting. i never thought of putting the GPU in a lower slot if available. i always thought it had to be in the top slot.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> interesting. i never thought of putting the GPU in a lower slot if available. i always thought it had to be in the top slot.


In some motherboards it might cause issues or performance loss.
Some motherboards that support crossfire/sli with 8x lanes active in both PCIe ports will only "use" the graphics card in the bottom slot if the top slot is being used(example being current Intel LGA1155 motherboards).
I always prefer having it on the top slot, cause it avoids all kind of problems that shouldnt happen to begin with.

I have my noctua pushing air from the back with no rear fan, it pulls fresh air from the outside which gets exhausted from the top/front.
It gives me a good overall temperature and a nice air flow.
Both my HD6850's max out at the same temperature, 68 degrees with stock cooler and overclocked with 1.2v from a stock of 1.15.
Using your typical fan configuration with a solo 6850 it would max at 72 degrees.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Just a n00b/born again gamer chiming in with [COLOR=FF0000 I <3 my Noctua!!![/COLOR]

Edit: Hahaha n00b fail







What's the color code for red?


----------



## Blameless

So far I'm pretty impressed with the cooling ability of this NH-D14 SE2011.

This is with 30-32C ambient temperature (as indicated by the actively cooled, idle, SSD), and 35C+ air entering the heat sink, 13 hours into a very long Prime95 AVX run, with Furmark in the background to increase case/room temp:



I figure the CPU is pulling about 230w at the moment, so a sub 50C temp rise is not bad at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> interesting. i never thought of putting the GPU in a lower slot if available. i always thought it had to be in the top slot.


Depends on board.

Most PCI-E slots will take a GPU, and if it's a 16x electrical slot, there should never be a performance reduction.

Your motherboard manual should have more information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> I always prefer having it on the top slot, cause it avoids all kind of problems that shouldnt happen to begin with.


As you say, it varies from setup to setup.

This board (ASUS P9X79 WS) has two 16x electrical slots (blue, #1 and #4) that are 16x unless, both 16x and at least one 8x (black) slot are also loaded. All of the slots will take a GPU without issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Just a n00b/born again gamer chiming in with I <3 my Noctua!!!
> Edit: Hahaha n00b fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the color code for red?


Just fix your brackets.


----------



## Katcilla

Hey guys. I'm thinking of getting an NH-D14 soon, and I was wondering if anyone has any pics of it with Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm fans. I'd just like to see what it looks like.
I'll have a look around the thread, but I figured I'd ask anyway.

Oh and temp comparisons would be helpful if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> So far I'm pretty impressed with the cooling ability of this NH-D14 SE2011.
> Most PCI-E slots will take a GPU, and if it's a 16x electrical slot, there should never be a performance reduction.
> Your motherboard manual should have more information.
> As you say, it varies from setup to setup.
> This board (ASUS P9X79 WS) has two 16x electrical slots (blue, #1 and #4) that are 16x unless, both 16x and at least one 8x (black) slot are also loaded. All of the slots will take a GPU without issue.
> Just fix your brackets.


Because your chipset doesn't need to alternate the bandwidth fed to the other PCIe slots.
The 1155 platform when they have 2x PCIe, they are rated to work at 16x on top solo graphics card or 8x/8x dual graphics card.
The problems arise when the bottom graphics card isn't fed the PCIe 8x bandwidth cause the top PCIe slot is not populated... It's a problem with the motherboard...
It doesn't happen with my motherboard tho... I can use one of my four PCIe slot's for a graphics card and they will all work, which is cool.








X79 shouldn't have any problem with which PCIe lane you choose to run, it doesn't have to split the bandwidth.


----------



## znhel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I have my NH-D14 oriented so that the air flow is vertical, exhausting out the top. I've measured that VRM temps are 5-8C better, while the CPU cores are 2-5C better, with much less delta between hottest and coolest core, in this orientation vs. a standard horizontal/exhaust out the rear, setup.
> However, this is on LGA-2011 platform where the CPU cores are organized differently than most, and my ASUS P9X79 WS motherboard's primary VRM sink is along the top edge of the board, with no sinks near the rear I/O ports. Hot air from the GPU hasn't really been an issue, as my GPU is in the fourth slot down on my board.


I tried with both configurations of the D14
OC to 4500 MHz 1.24 vcore NH-D14 *vertical* temp maximum 65 °
_Fans regulated by Rheobus 600/800 rpm for all two tests_

http://img823.imageshack.us/i/hardwareconvga69706.jpg/

OC to 4500 MHz 1.24 vcore NH-D14 *horizontal* temp maximum 62 °

http://img14.imageshack.us/i/dscn0821tu.jpg/
Bye

PS. sorry for the spelling errors but I use google translator, I do not know English well


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> The 1155 platform when they have 2x PCIe, they are rated to work at 16x on top solo graphics card or 8x/8x dual graphics card.


This is true. Very few LGA-1155 boards have all 16x lanes wired to any slot but the first.

Still, with only a single card dropping down to 8x may well make no different in performance at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znhel*
> 
> I tried with both configurations of the D14


This is with an LGA-1155 part, which has a very different die layout, so the standard horizontal mount performing better makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> This is true. Very few LGA-1155 boards have all 16x lanes wired to any slot but the first.
> Still, with only a single card dropping down to 8x may well make no different in performance at all.


I'm not sure if you understood so I will explain a bit further.
In order for the board to steal some of the lanes from the PCIe 16x it needs to detect that the bottom PCIe is being used, they simply ignore the bottom PCIe if the top PCIe is not being used.
Meaning that the bottom PCIe is not being fed lanes which will directly mean that no graphics card will work simply because the top PCIe is not being used.

I wasn't talking about speed, cause honestly if you have IB and Z77 you are going to have PCIe 3.0 and PCIe 3.0 @ 8x is as fast as PCIe 2.0 @ 16x.
Even if you only have PCIe 2.0 @ 8x the difference will be minimal, can't even be translated into FPS in games and only scores in benchmarks.


----------



## Blameless

What LGA-1155 boards require the first slot to be populated for GPUs to work in the rest?

Most of the P67/Z68/Z77 boards I've seen automatically switch eight lanes down to the second slot if it's populated, no matter what is in the first slot.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What LGA-1155 boards require the first slot to be populated for GPUs to work in the rest?
> Most of the P67/Z68/Z77 boards I've seen automatically switch eight lanes down to the second slot if it's populated, no matter what is in the first slot.


Not all of them have this issue... Some of them do, some don't.
I was giving the 1155 boards as a fast and easy to explain example, it can happen in AMD 990FX/890FX boards too.
I can't point for sure in what conditions this might happen, it just happens.

Edit: It's as if the board couldn't detect the hardware even tho the hardware was inserted in place.
If this issue happens to you and you contact the manufacturer for an RMA, they will ask you this:
"Does it work on the 1st slot?"
"Well if it does work on the 1st slot where it belongs I don't see the reason for an RMA."

I don't like it, but it has happened to me when building system's for clients in which I had a PCIe x1 in the middle of both PCIe 16x. Since the client had a sound card I wanted to use it on the x1 slot leaving the upper x16 slot available and using the bottom 16x slot for graphics.
The computer wouldn't give image thro the dedicated graphics card, only iGPU.
Not only that but inside windows or bios it wouldn't detect the graphics card.
After switching the sound card to the bottom 16x PCIe and putting the GPU on the top PCIe it all worked fine, I tried to solve it, believe me I did.
But it only worked that way.


----------



## vas flam

Picked up my D14 from ncix.com on black friday for $60.

It was time to retire my h5o.

Before:


After:


Much cooler and quiet than my h5o. Very impressed! Sorry, only have a phone camera


----------



## doyll

Looks so much better vas flam.

How are the temps compared to the hh..h..hhy.. hyd... hyd d d r... h hyd dr r ro...? That was so hard to say.


----------



## ehume

vas flam, you were wasting that case's air-cooling prowess on an AIO anyway.


----------



## vas flam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Looks so much better vas flam.
> How are the temps compared to the hh..h..hhy.. hyd... hyd d d r... h hyd dr r ro...? That was so hard to say.


At 1.3-1.31v on the h50 (AC5 thermal paste) with a dying scythe ultra kaze @ 1800 rpm and AP120 @ 1200, full load prime95 ~ 67c. My ambiant temps were about 72f

1.3-1.31v on D14 (noctua paste) with the quiet 1200rmp? and 1400rpm? noctua fans, same conditions ~ 60c.

Putting the Silverstone AP180 back in the case improved my GPU temps by 4 degrees! I was scratching my head...lol. It might of been the fact that I put the honeycomb grill back on the AP180 under the GPU that helped.


----------



## vas flam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> vas flam, you were wasting that case's air-cooling prowess on an AIO anyway.


Yeah the AIO was left over from a previous build. Me being cheap, I reused it. Before I had the AIO rad up top instead of the bottom. It looked like a chimney coming out of my ft02 but worked better than being at the bottom


----------



## doyll

Nice temp change.









More likely you improved the cool airflow to GPU intake.


----------



## ohhgourami

As requested from *doyll*:


----------



## doyll

Looking good!









How's the cooling?


----------



## ohhgourami

I think it's about the same as the stock Noctua fans, maybe a bit better. Not quite as cool as TY-140 and AP15 like I had before, but a lot quieter which is more important.

I'm thinking about switching out my AP15 intake fan at the center of my case and replacing it with a Silent Wing 2. Less airflow but quieter. Trying to find the balance of keeping my GPU cool enough so it doesn't ramp up and keeping my fans quiet too.


----------



## doyll

I decided to do a little mod on an old TY-140 and squared it.
I know, it's black and they didn't make black housings on TY-140.. It's painted, so deal with it.








Cut with sliding compound miter saw with fine tooth finish blade. Plastic cut nice and clean. Cut so the 2 ribs going around in the outside are just cut off to the main body of housing. I cut off a little more than I wanted.. like 0.2-0.3mm too much.


----------



## ohhgourami

That's pretty awesome. I was tripping out on where you had cut to square it. Just really good fans...


----------



## doyll

Now I'm thinking of doing it to all my TY-140 series fans.


----------



## ceaze one

Soo excited... My cousin bought me one of these for Christmas! I've been wanting one forever.

I plan on running it passive. My cpu, gpu, and psu will all be running passive now! If temperatures get too hot for my liking I'll just run it with the 140mm, no big deal.

Now the loudest part of my computer is the HDD, I plan on replacing it with a 256gb ssd but I don't feel like paying $200+ for one. Guess I'll be waiting a while for them to drop in price.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Soo excited... My cousin bought me one of these for Christmas! I've been wanting one forever.
> I plan on running it passive. My cpu, gpu, and psu will all be running passive now! If temperatures get too hot for my liking I'll just run it with the 140mm, no big deal.
> Now the loudest part of my computer is the HDD, I plan on replacing it with a 256gb ssd but I don't feel like paying $200+ for one. Guess I'll be waiting a while for them to drop in price.


256gb SSD should only be around $170 for a good one. If you want the new gen stuff, then $200+.

The speed boost is well worth the price. Also noiseless operation...


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> 256gb SSD should only be around $170 for a good one. If you want the new gen stuff, then $200+.
> The speed boost is well worth the price. Also noiseless operation...


You know what I might even pick up an older ssd, maybe a sata 2 drive if I can get one for cheap. Even older ssd technology would be a whole lot better than a 3.5" mechanical hdd. So thanks for giving me an option that I haven't even thought about.







To deaden some of the noise coming form my hdd I've surrounded it with foam on 3 sides... kinda like putting a bandage on the noise situation lol.

An ssd is kind of like a novelty for me since my computer currently does everything I want it to and like a lot of people, its one of the last things I'm able to put money towards. I also find it crazy that a year or two ago I was running 5 or 6 fans, half of them running at 12v and now I've replace everything with bigger heatsinks/passive cooling and will only have 3 fans running. I swear silence is like crack for me


----------



## ehume

I just replaced the 500GB HD on my wife's Core2 Duo E7200 Dell with a 500GB Samsung 840. Even though my wife's rig is from 2008 and only has SATA II, everything sped up, including the graphics: went from 3.7 to 5.4 on WEI. Dramatic transformation.

And of course, when we get the laptop my wife says she really wants, we can move the SSD over. It's only 7mm thick.

In all, I'd recommend an SSD for any rig, especially now with after-Christmas sales going on.


----------



## Swag

I want to request the mounting kit (For LGA1155) for my NH-D14 SE2011. I went onto their website, but the options listed for which HSF I have lacks the option for the NH-D14. How do I go about this? Anyone know?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I want to request the mounting kit (For LGA1155) for my NH-D14 SE2011. I went onto their website, but the options listed for which HSF I have lacks the option for the NH-D14. How do I go about this? Anyone know?


I would send an email and ask what they can do.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I want to request the mounting kit (For LGA1155) for my NH-D14 SE2011. I went onto their website, but the options listed for which HSF I have lacks the option for the NH-D14. How do I go about this? Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> I would send an email and ask what they can do.
Click to expand...

Yea, I did that an hour ago.







Haha, I hope they can give me it or else I'm stuck with a really large paperweight!

I'm a complete noob when it comes to fans so how can I assure that my fans are running at 100% top speed? Like, do I get a converter so I can connect it directly to the PSU? What do I do?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> You know what I might even pick up an older ssd, maybe a sata 2 drive if I can get one for cheap. Even older ssd technology would be a whole lot better than a 3.5" mechanical hdd. So thanks for giving me an option that I haven't even thought about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To deaden some of the noise coming form my hdd I've surrounded it with foam on 3 sides... kinda like putting a bandage on the noise situation lol.
> An ssd is kind of like a novelty for me since my computer currently does everything I want it to and like a lot of people, its one of the last things I'm able to put money towards. I also find it crazy that a year or two ago I was running 5 or 6 fans, half of them running at 12v and now I've replace everything with bigger heatsinks/passive cooling and will only have 3 fans running. I swear silence is like crack for me


If silence is like crack for you, you'll realize how refreshing switching to SSDs will be. Definitely worth the upgrade. I have friend that are very cynical and stingy, but once they switched over they can't imagine going back. It won't take 10 secs to load up a simple game anymore, more like 1-2 secs at most. You won't get tired of that...


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I did that an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I hope they can give me it or else I'm stuck with a really large paperweight!
> I'm a complete noob when it comes to fans so how can I assure that my fans are running at 100% top speed? Like, do I get a converter so I can connect it directly to the PSU? What do I do?


You can check in your BIOS and see how fast they are spinning. How did you connect the fans to your motherboard? Did you use the y-split cable that comes with the cooler?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I did that an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I hope they can give me it or else I'm stuck with a really large paperweight!
> I'm a complete noob when it comes to fans so how can I assure that my fans are running at 100% top speed? Like, do I get a converter so I can connect it directly to the PSU? What do I do?
> 
> 
> 
> You can check in your BIOS and see how fast they are spinning. How did you connect the fans to your motherboard? Did you use the y-split cable that comes with the cooler?
Click to expand...

I haven't set it up yet but I wanted to know how to make sure. I don't like using the motherboard's software because it normally doesn't end up well anyway. I want to know which wire I should connect it to.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I haven't set it up yet but I wanted to know how to make sure. I don't like using the motherboard's software because it normally doesn't end up well anyway. I want to know which wire I should connect it to.


You should use the y-split cable and connect both the fans to the headers and plug it into a CPU fan header on your motherboard. They will be running at 100% then since the Noctua fans aren't PWM.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I haven't set it up yet but I wanted to know how to make sure. I don't like using the motherboard's software because it normally doesn't end up well anyway. I want to know which wire I should connect it to.
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the y-split cable and connect both the fans to the headers and plug it into a CPU fan header on your motherboard. They will be running at 100% then since the Noctua fans aren't PWM.
Click to expand...

I bought the NH-D14 SE2011 so they have PWM fans.







That's why I'm going to ask them for the LGA 1155 mounting kit.


----------



## ZeVo

Oh wow I didn't even know that SE had PWM fans.

If you wanted to control how fast they went I can't think of another way besides the BIOS or some other program.

Have they responded yet?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I bought the NH-D14 SE2011 so they have PWM fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm going to ask them for the LGA 1155 mounting kit.


Sorry but you will have to buy the older mounting kit.
Noctua only upgrade your existing cooler to newer mounting systems... and you have the newest mount.
Quote:


> We provide mounting upgrades for Noctua CPU coolers free of charge, so if you would like to continue using your Noctua cooler on a new socket, we will send you a new mounting kit at no additional cost. For ordering our mounting kits, a proof of purchase (photo, scan or screenshot of the invoice) of both a Noctua CPU cooler and hardware components corresponding to the specific kit are required.


----------



## andymiller

Sign Me Up


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I bought the NH-D14 SE2011 so they have PWM fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm going to ask them for the LGA 1155 mounting kit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you will have to buy the older mounting kit.
> Noctua only upgrade your existing cooler to newer mounting systems... and you have the newest mount.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We provide mounting upgrades for Noctua CPU coolers free of charge, so if you would like to continue using your Noctua cooler on a new socket, we will send you a new mounting kit at no additional cost. For ordering our mounting kits, a proof of purchase (photo, scan or screenshot of the invoice) of both a Noctua CPU cooler and hardware components corresponding to the specific kit are required.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Noooo! Does anyone know where I can buy the mounting kit then?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Noooo! Does anyone know where I can buy the mounting kit then?


I'm sure you can still ask then where you can buy...or buy directly...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Noooo! Does anyone know where I can buy the mounting kit then?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can still ask then where you can buy...or buy directly...
Click to expand...

So much hassle, has anyone requested one from them before? How much did it cost in total? Like did you have to pay for shipping and handling?


----------



## Rakhasa

I just got a Z77 Extreme4 recently, I'm wondering if I'll need to get a new mounting board for this. I use to have a 1366 board, and I have no idea where my Noctua box is now :S This is gonna be painful.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> I just got a Z77 Extreme4 recently, I'm wondering if I'll need to get a new mounting board for this. I use to have a 1366 board, and I have no idea where my Noctua box is now :S This is gonna be painful.


Jump aboard. I'll report what happens with my case, tell me what happens to yours so if I fail, I can go your route.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> I just got a Z77 Extreme4 recently, I'm wondering if I'll need to get a new mounting board for this. I use to have a 1366 board, and I have no idea where my Noctua box is now :S This is gonna be painful.


1155 uses the same holes as 1156. The instructions are also online. Don't need the box, my friend.


----------



## Rakhasa

I had the 1366 not the 1156 though. I think you can buy a NM-I3 Noctua mounting kit for around 10 bucks on Amazon. That`s always an option


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> I had the 1366 not the 1156 though. I think you can buy a NM-I3 Noctua mounting kit for around 10 bucks on Amazon. That`s always an option


Was hoping 1156 was available when you got the 1366. Oh well $10 on amazon isn't too bad.

At least I know I can get the 1150 for free when Haswell comes out.


----------



## Rakhasa

Just realized something another member was saying. If you have the 1366 plate, you can use it for the 1155 mobo because it's just a different hole for the screw









Here's the manual:
http://www.noctua.at/pdf/manuals/noctua_nh_d14_manual_en.pdf


----------



## Squigi

Is the nh-d14 se2011 compatible with a rampage iv gene mobo?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squigi*
> 
> Is the nh-d14 se2011 compatible with a rampage iv gene mobo?


Yes, it is!

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=41&lng=en


----------



## Squigi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, it is!
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=41&lng=en


thanks a bunch. i may be an owner very soon


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squigi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, it is!
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=41&lng=en
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch. i may be an owner very soon
Click to expand...

You won't be disappointed, I just took pics of mine







:


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> Just realized something another member was saying. If you have the 1366 plate, you can use it for the 1155 mobo because it's just a different hole for the screw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the manual:
> http://www.noctua.at/pdf/manuals/noctua_nh_d14_manual_en.pdf


That is true of Intel universal mounting plate you posted manual link to, but not true of 1366 specific mount. I had an old NH-U12P-1366.
1366 mount  Universal mount 

Good news is Noctua gave me the universal mount free as it's part of their free mount upgrade policy.









At the bottom of page:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=support&lng=en


----------



## Exostenza

Hey guys just questioning my setup after about a year of use or something around there. I have a fan on my CM Stacker 690 Advance II blowing directly on the top of the cooler and am starting to think this is just getting in the way of the airflow and might be detrimental to my overall cooling. What do you guys think?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Hey guys just questioning my setup after about a year of use or something around there. I have a fan on my CM Stacker 690 Advance II blowing directly on the top of the cooler and am starting to think this is just getting in the way of the airflow and might be detrimental to my overall cooling. What do you guys think?


Try unplugging the fan and compare temps with and without it, then report your results. Then we'll all know.

Also, post a pic so we can see your setup.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Try unplugging the fan and compare temps with and without it, then report your results. Then we'll all know.
> 
> Also, post a pic so we can see your setup.


No change in CPU temps looking at 30+ minutes of Small FFT AVX enabled prime 95. Looking at max 76C @ 4.4ghz.

Also something to note is that I was using Arctic Silver 5 and I switched to the provided thermal paste - my max temps when down ~4-5C at least. I noticed that a rig I just built had better themps than me with the same hardware so I thought it could be accounted for by the thermal grease and I was right. Crazy because I thought Arctic Silver 5 was supposed to be quite good - I will definitely be using the Noctua paste from now on.





Sorry for the bad pics, but you can see how the top side fan blows directly on to the NH-D14. I went to the trouble of putting dust filters on the fans and mounting them on the outside and am a little bit upset that at least the top one does little to nothing for me. Might unplug it, but I probably won't.


----------



## ehume

You can put 140mm fans on those square fan windows and get more air with less noise.

Do compare temps. If having the upper fan on/off makes no difference, leave it turned on . . . especially if you remove the rear grill and leave the space fanless. Not only will more air go through with no noise, fans like your upper side panel fan will then contribute to the general movement of air through your case, improving ventilation. See item 2 in my sig for a humorous example of this effect.


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Also something to note is that I was using Arctic Silver 5 and I switched to the provided thermal paste - my max temps when down ~4-5C at least. I noticed that a rig I just built had better themps than me with the same hardware so I thought it could be accounted for by the thermal grease and I was right. Crazy because I thought Arctic Silver 5 was supposed to be quite good - I will definitely be using the Noctua paste from now on.


Arctic Silver 5 used to be the best back in the day. It still is a pretty good TIM but I've noticed that a lot of people are straying away from it more and more. Now there are better and cheaper alternatives that are just as effective or even better. My of my favorites recently has been Prolimatech PK1, it's received a lot of good feedback on OCN and on Newegg where I buy it from









I think the 2 main reasons why people aren't using AS5 that much anymore is because it has a burn-in/cure time and is electrically conductive.


----------



## shampoo911

i first used the noctua thermal compound that was included with nhd14... then changed it for MX-2... i had better results with the mx-2... going for the mx-4 to check it


----------



## Swag

Anyone here have a spare LGA 1155 mounting kit for the NH-D14? I will purchase it if any of you have one. Thanks!


----------



## samoth777

hi d14 users! i'm interested in the performance of this cooler with non-stock 3 fan configurations.

has anybody here used this with 3 Noctua NF-F12s? or with 3 Corsair SP120 quiet editions?

If so, how much better was the performace? i'm really curious


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone here have a spare LGA 1155 mounting kit for the NH-D14? I will purchase it if any of you have one. Thanks!


Well its against the rules







because I am 1 rep point away from legal sale/purchase on OCN but I have this:





Or go here to fill out noctua form: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=30&lng=en


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hi d14 users! i'm interested in the performance of this cooler with non-stock 3 fan configurations.
> has anybody here used this with 3 Noctua NF-F12s? or with 3 Corsair SP120 quiet editions?
> If so, how much better was the performace? i'm really curious


Read ehume's fan work on NH-D14
http://www.overclock.net/t/1216515/secrets-of-the-d14-chapter-7-pwm-fans


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone here have a spare LGA 1155 mounting kit for the NH-D14? I will purchase it if any of you have one. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Well its against the rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I am 1 rep point away from legal sale/purchase on OCN but I have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or go here to fill out noctua form: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=30&lng=en
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for letting me buy the LGA 1155 Mounting Kit from you.







I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## ryan w

Happy to help out! thanks for the props! now to get crankin in the classifieds I got a bunch of useless stuff in the back room


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Happy to help out! thanks for the props! now to get crankin in the classifieds I got a bunch of useless stuff in the back room


Yup! Sell those useless junk. Make some money and buy new things.


----------



## Trojita

What should my stock temps be under idle and load with a 3770K using the NH-D14?

I just build my new rig with the NH-D14. Not sure where the temps should be before I start overclocking. I'm worried I messed up the thermal paste application.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojita*
> 
> What should my stock temps be under idle and load with a 3770K using the NH-D14?
> 
> I just build my new rig with the NH-D14. Not sure where the temps should be before I start overclocking. I'm worried I messed up the thermal paste application.


What are they and I'll tell you if they are high/normal/great.


----------



## silvrr

Completely dependent on your ambient temps.


----------



## Trojita

I think it was idling around 28-32 Celsius. Under load it was around 48-54 Celsius. Room temp around 20-21 Celsius.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojita*
> 
> I think it was idling around 28-32 Celsius. Under load it was around 48-54 Celsius. Room temp around 20-21 Celsius.


On stock, that sounds about normal. If that's OCed, then that's amazing.







If you start reaching 90+C on your OC though, I recommend delidding. I have a delid guide and you can ask questions at the Delidded Ivy Bridge Club if you want.


----------



## Zeek




----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*


$80 for one of the best air coolers with the best fans is a pretty damn good deal









Be careful though, buying Noctua products leads to addiction. I haven't even had my NH-D14 for a week when I placed an order for 2 more NF-P12 fans


----------



## Zeek

I think it was going for $75 earlier this week but I didn't have the cash to get it at the time. The LGA2011 version is going for 69.99 if anyone wants it


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I think it was going for $75 earlier this week but I didn't have the cash to get it at the time. The LGA2011 version is going for 69.99 if anyone wants it


Only catch is that if you use 1155 you need to buy a mounting kit.


----------



## doyll

Mounting kit is £6.00 so is worth the extra to have PWM fans that come in 2011 cooler kit.


----------



## ohhgourami

TY-140s over P12s or P14s any day


----------



## steven88

Noctua stopped giving out SE2011 D14 with free 1155 mounting brackets?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Noctua stopped giving out SE2011 D14 with free 1155 mounting brackets?


That's what I've read and been told.
They give mounting kitf upgrades so owners can use newer CPU's. Buying the NH-D14 SE2011 to get the PWM fans at same price as older NH-D14 is without PWM fans and than ask for free backwards compatible mounting kit is really expecting too much of their good customer service.


----------



## Zeek

Status: In Transit! Should only be a couple days now, can't wait


----------



## Swag

I got such a good deal on the NH-D14! I just want to thank *ryan w* for sending me a spare LGA 1155 mounting kit. I'm still waiting for Noctua's response for a request for a LGA 1155 mounting kit. Thanks again *ryan w*!


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I got such a good deal on the NH-D14! I just want to thank *ryan w* for sending me a spare LGA 1155 mounting kit. I'm still waiting for Noctua's response for a request for a LGA 1155 mounting kit. Thanks again *ryan w*!


Woah. Any chance they have another Noctua available for that price? I really want to get a D14 but my budget is only about $50ish. I'm not to far from Buena Park either(Sherman Oaks).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I got such a good deal on the NH-D14! I just want to thank *ryan w* for sending me a spare LGA 1155 mounting kit. I'm still waiting for Noctua's response for a request for a LGA 1155 mounting kit. Thanks again *ryan w*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah. Any chance they have another Noctua available for that price? I really want to get a D14 but my budget is only about $50ish.
Click to expand...

No I got it because there was a glitch in their system when I was buying the NH-D14 and it said they had some in stock. So they just honored the price and gave it to me when they received more in stock. It was during the Christmas rush so sadly, no more.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No I got it because there was a glitch in their system when I was buying the NH-D14 and it said they had some in stock. So they just honored the price and gave it to me when they received more in stock. It was during the Christmas rush so sadly, no more.


Ah lucky. I guess I'll have to be less cool and maybe get the DeepCool Assassin's that's on sale for $40


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No I got it because there was a glitch in their system when I was buying the NH-D14 and it said they had some in stock. So they just honored the price and gave it to me when they received more in stock. It was during the Christmas rush so sadly, no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah lucky. I guess I'll have to be less cool and maybe get the DeepCool Assassin's that's on sale for $40
Click to expand...

Why? Just invest in one that will last you a long time!


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why? Just invest in one that will last you a long time!


I would but I hate paying full price for things because then when it goes on sale a few weeks later I instantly regret it. So I try to buy things that I can get a deal on. (I know its a messed up way of buying but that's just how I am lol.)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why? Just invest in one that will last you a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> I would but I hate paying full price for things because then when it goes on sale a few weeks later I instantly regret it. So I try to buy things that I can get a deal on. (I know its a messed up way of buying but that's just how I am lol.)
Click to expand...

Yea same, like I bought my PSU at $120 but then the new line of Corsair PSUs came out and the 750/850 went on sale and I got so mad even though it was like 5 months after.


----------



## Zeek

Should be getting mine today afternoon. Anything I should know before I install it?


----------



## doyll

Yeah, Don't forget to remove protective cover!









Only advice is take your time. Trial assemble with protective cover on first to be sure everything work correctly and you know how to do it. Then apply TIM and do it!.. Don't forget to remove the protective cover!


----------



## ohhgourami

Remember to use VERY little TIM. About the size of a metal BB is about right and NOT more.


----------



## Zeek

Well after a long day of waiting and getting everything setup...



Can't really do "good" cable management in this case, but it's better than nothing


----------



## ohhgourami

Take out that rear fan. It's doesn't give better temps.


----------



## shampoo911

not a proper pic of my rig with DA BEAST

so here's one


----------



## NKrader

sold mine. going water again


----------



## Swag

Water is my next leap too.







Just can't afford it right now!


----------



## F4lkon

Hi,
I have purhased SP120 High Performance Edition and I am very dissapointed . The new Corsair fans do not fit ! What should I do ? I would be appreciate if U could show me how to resolve that problem.


----------



## Velict

I'm guessing the kingston hyperx beast will not fit under this cooler?


----------



## farscaper

Hey guys,

Doe's this heat sink + fans have enough clearance for the ripjaws x?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farscaper*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Doe's this heat sink + fans have enough clearance for the ripjaws x?


Yup!


----------



## Velict

Subarashii! Arigato gosiamasu!


----------



## dpl2007

Can anyone tell me what is best - using q-fan or not with a noctua? It just I seem to get around 330 on one fan and 450 on the other unless I turn off q-fan then I get about 850 on one and 1000 on the other - with the extension cables (I think they are called low noise adapters).

I want to OC (my 'new rig' in my sig) to about 4.5 ghz soon and am not sure whats best - thanks!

ps just took the low noise adapters off and now get 1300 rpm on both fans but my CPU temperature is up 4 C what the ?! Ah the joys of tech







. Are they better at low rpm?


----------



## techtwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> Hi,
> I have purhased SP120 High Performance Edition and I am very dissapointed . The new Corsair fans do not fit ! What should I do ? I would be appreciate if U could show me how to resolve that problem.


hehe same here but i've got a solution for the SP120 Fan. i just bought 1pc today but unfortunately once i had removed the clips from the noctua fans ive notice that it wont fit so ive used my imagination:thumb:

heres what i use to tie it from the NH-D14 heatsink but mine is a black colored twisted wire.
see pic. for reference










i also used the rubber thing that the Noctua fan clips are attached to and put it into the SP120. (its the small black thing inserted at the holes of the Noctua fans). I dont have my camera right now to take the picture for you. but will post it tomorrow so that you'll have the idea on how i manage to put it on my NH-D14!


----------



## techtwist

hehe... silly me i forgot that the IPAD 2 has a camera sorry for the poor quality. but just to show you how.

here's my first SP120 fitted with the NH-D14


here's how i tied it up with the fins:




the Twist wire are inserted from the "Black thing" i was telling then i tied it up from a "Fin" of the Noctua heatsink as you can see from the pic. if you can see it?hehe. Hope it helps. but if you'll need better quality pics then id post it tomorrow.

Pretty Neat looking Idea of mine hehe











Im thinking of changing the Mid Fan to an AF 120 since the SP is better for Pushing the air.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Subarashii! Arigato gosiamasu!


I'm not a mod and in no way is this a warning but I hope you don't get in trouble, if you read in ToS, you can't post in other languages.







Just don't want you to get in trouble from here on out just because of something like this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techtwist*
> 
> hehe... silly me i forgot that the IPAD 2 has a camera sorry for the poor quality. but just to show you how.
> 
> here's my first SP120 fitted with the NH-D14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's how i tied it up with the fins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Twist wire are inserted from the "Black thing" i was telling then i tied it up from a "Fin" of the Noctua heatsink as you can see from the pic. if you can see it?hehe. Hope it helps. but if you'll need better quality pics then id post it tomorrow.
> 
> Pretty Neat looking Idea of mine hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking of changing the Mid Fan to an AF 120 since the SP is better for Pushing the air.


Nice nice, although, mind answering why you even changed the fans in the first place? Was it too loud or not sufficient to your liking?


----------



## farscaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup!


And does the fans use a 3 or 4pin connectors?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farscaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And does the fans use a 3 or 4pin connectors?
Click to expand...

Normal NH-D14 uses non-PWM fans while the NH-D14 SE2011 uses PWM fans.


----------



## F4lkon

THX *techtwist*


----------



## dpl2007

Ah yes just saw my noctua is a 2011 so its pwm I guess its fine on q-fan and ocing? It just kicks in fine when the heat turns up?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpl2007*
> 
> Ah yes just saw my noctua is a 2011 so its pwm I guess its fine on q-fan and ocing? It just kicks in fine when the heat turns up?


It will be set in BIOS, you can change it on there on what speed you want it to run depending on the temperature. I'm basing this on my motherboard which allows me to do that. You can use the Asus (if you have an Asus board) utility to change the fan speed in desktop.


----------



## OcSlave

3 years later, 50 washes and removals, a few beatings, the stock fans are still working wonders







.

Every year the mrs says what would i like for the pc at xmas and every year i say not a cpu cooler


----------



## Swag

Yea, I used to just plop my air cooler in my dish washer and it looks like new and performs great!


----------



## Shev7chenko

Don't know if I posted my second D14. I had one in my previous build and now I have it in my x79. Definitely will not be my last D14.


----------



## steven88

Does anybody have word on when the D15 is coming out? It would be nice if they put F12 an A15 fans on them


----------



## Bennny

I have an i7 2600k @ 4.7Ghz, with 1.384v. This reaches about 74c maximum. This is in Winter, with the Noctua TIM. Doesn't that seem a bit high? Or am I expecting too much from the NH-D14?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> I have an i7 2600k @ 4.7Ghz, with 1.384v. This reaches about 74c maximum. This is in Winter, with the Noctua TIM. Doesn't that seem a bit high? Or am I expecting too much from the NH-D14?


Whats your ambient temperature in your room and what is your case airflow like? Also, what speeds are the fans at. 74 doesn't sound to bad though.


----------



## techtwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm not a mod and in no way is this a warning but I hope you don't get in trouble, if you read in ToS, you can't post in other languages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't want you to get in trouble from here on out just because of something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice nice, although, mind answering why you even changed the fans in the first place? Was it too loud or not sufficient to your liking?


i mod my case in which the D14 fans doesnt match the color scheme that i wanted and im getting it ready for a case display at our office.

@F4lkon
i saw your Rig! i have the same color scheme and i know how it feels why you wanted to have the SP120.


----------



## kubed_zero

Here's my rig before the water cooling refresh...I loved that thing! Flashy as hell


----------



## techtwist

@kubed_zero
hehe i thought you have a different case.


----------



## LuckyCharm




----------



## LuckyCharm

Getting ready to overclock!!! Sry about upside down image.


----------



## doyll

No problem. I just turned my monitor over.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> No problem. I just turned my monitor over.


This needs a rep.







Haha, made me laugh. I'm getting the NH-D14 LGA 1155 mounting kit tomorrow afternoon.







Can't wait to transfer all my things from my 600T to my C70!


----------



## techtwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyCharm*


how did you hook those clips with the SP120?


----------



## F4lkon

He did hole


----------



## techtwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> He did hole


hmmm.. but its hard to bend the clips and attached it to the fins of the D14. i think he sliced the rubber a bit so that it will fit.


----------



## F4lkon

I think that I have an idea how to do it better







, I am planning to cut rubber fan mounts and than I will do the hole in it







. I will show U later, because I am at work now.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> No problem. I just turned my monitor over.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> This needs a rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, made me laugh. I'm getting the NH-D14 LGA 1155 mounting kit tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to transfer all my things from my 600T to my C70!


totally... epic comment is epic... made my day...

hahaha


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Whats your ambient temperature in your room and what is your case airflow like? Also, what speeds are the fans at. 74 doesn't sound to bad though.


Case airflow is perfect. Plenty of good air, flowing in the right directions. Fans are at full speed and ambient temp can't be more than 20-23c. I was hoping to hit 4.8Ghz.


----------



## ehume

Y'know, I did a how-to on adapting fans for the D14 here.

Prior to that I filed the flanges so they were only as thick as Noctua flanges, but that's a lot more work.


----------



## tafrohberg

Hello all. I'd like to say thanks for making this thread and contributing. It's helped me make some decisions on my future rig. With that being said, I have a few more decisions to make that I am unsure of.

I plan on building a PC that has 2 SSDs. One for gaming, one for audio recording. So I need a quiet(er) PC. However I know that with a gaming rig and my budget, there is no way I can make a PC as quiet as I would want with an audio recording PC. Besides, I have a living room and bedroom so I am already screwed with parallel walls, terrible absorbtion, and terrible diffusion.









I don't plan on overclocking tbh, but I might dabble in it depending on case temperatures. Here's some basic specs and louder components.

- i5, 3570k
- EVGA GTX 650ti, SSC, 1GB (loudest component)
- Fractal Designs Define R4
- Fractal Designs Silent Series R2, 120mm case fans x2 (stock case fans)
- Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011
- Noctua NF-PL14 case fan
- Corsair TX750

I want to cool decently well while keeping my dB levels low. I've heard the stock case fans are fine, but maybe there is a better solution to keep air flow up and dBs down.

*MY PLAN*: get rid of the large HD cage, move the front fan from the bottom slot to the top slot so air can flow without hindrance of the HD cage, keep the back fan as exhaust, and put one at the top for exhaust. From my understanding, this would create a negative pressure which is considered ideal? But how does the NH-D14 play into that?

*TL;DR- Want decent cooling, low dB, on a possible overclocked 3570k with NH-D14 SE2011. Low(er) budget. One SSD for gaming. One SSD for audio recording. Would MY PLAN be optimal for cooling and loudness? How should I orient 3 case fans with the NH-D14?*

Thanks all! You rock. Hopefully this rig will be built by mid February when I have more money. =)
~trevor


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafrohberg*
> 
> Hello all. I'd like to say thanks for making this thread and contributing. It's helped me make some decisions on my future rig. With that being said, I have a few more decisions to make that I am unsure of.
> 
> I plan on building a PC that has 2 SSDs. One for gaming, one for audio recording. So I need a quiet(er) PC. However I know that with a gaming rig and my budget, there is no way I can make a PC as quiet as I would want with an audio recording PC. Besides, I have a living room and bedroom so I am already screwed with parallel walls, terrible absorbtion, and terrible diffusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plan on overclocking tbh, but I might dabble in it depending on case temperatures. Here's some basic specs and louder components.
> 
> - i5, 3570k
> - EVGA GTX 650ti, SSC, 1GB (loudest component)
> - Fractal Designs Define R4
> - Fractal Designs Silent Series R2, 120mm case fans x2 (stock case fans)
> - Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011
> - Noctua NF-PL14 case fan
> - Corsair TX750
> 
> I want to cool decently well while keeping my dB levels low. I've heard the stock case fans are fine, but maybe there is a better solution to keep air flow up and dBs down.
> 
> My plan: get rid of the large HD cage, move the front fan from the bottom slot to the top slot so air can flow without hindrance of the HD cage, keep the back fan as exhaust, and put one at the top for exhaust. From my understanding, this would create a negative pressure which is considered ideal? But how does the NH-D14 play into that?
> 
> *TL;DR- Want decent cooling, low dB, on a possible overclocked 3570k with NH-D14 SE2011. Low(er) budget. One SSD for gaming. One SSD for audio recording.*
> 
> Thanks all! You rock. Hopefully this rig will be built by mid February when I have more money. =)
> ~trevor


you will be fine with the noctua... it is fairly innaudible... for case fans, use noctua too... they move a decent kind of air, with low db rate...

you can even keep the cpu cooler on passive mode.. i mean without the fans and it will still do a good job... but if you pretend to mildly overclock, maybe the 140mm fan will be necessary...

try the NZXT fans for case fans too..


----------



## tafrohberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> you will be fine with the noctua... it is fairly innaudible... for case fans, use noctua too... they move a decent kind of air, with low db rate...
> 
> you can even keep the cpu cooler on passive mode.. i mean without the fans and it will still do a good job... but if you pretend to mildly overclock, maybe the 140mm fan will be necessary...
> 
> try the NZXT fans for case fans too..


Thanks for the fast reply. I appreciate it lots. I will check out the NZXT fans and what they have. I guess I should clarify my original statement after re-reading my post. Would *MY PLAN* be optimal for cooling without sacrificing loudness? How should I orient 3 case fans with an NH-D14?

Thanks again!
~trevor


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafrohberg*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply. I appreciate it lots. I will check out the NZXT fans and what they have. I guess I should clarify my original statement after re-reading my post. Would *MY PLAN* be optimal for cooling without sacrificing loudness? How should I orient 3 case fans with an NH-D14?
> 
> Thanks again!
> ~trevor


first of all, i would drop the fractal case and go with a haf 932 advanced... it has 3 bigass fans that move A LOT of air... probably you wont even need any more case fans... as it has three 230mm fans.... 2 on intake, and 1 on exhaust on the top.... and also a 140mm on the rear..... they dont make too much noise...

the fractal has only 1 side 120mm fan.... and because of that opening, it can maybe cause a whirring noise.... like a semi strong gale blowing through a window... maybe that affects the "environment silence" that you need....

to cool a 3570k, with the noctua, and good airflow.... and you are ready to go...


----------



## techtwist

hi guys... is it possible here to request for a favor? for Voting me over facebook? or is it prohibited? so that i could win a HAF XB case. if not allowed its ok.


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafrohberg*
> 
> Hello all. I'd like to say thanks for making this thread and contributing. It's helped me make some decisions on my future rig. With that being said, I have a few more decisions to make that I am unsure of.
> 
> I plan on building a PC that has 2 SSDs. One for gaming, one for audio recording. So I need a quiet(er) PC. However I know that with a gaming rig and my budget, there is no way I can make a PC as quiet as I would want with an audio recording PC. Besides, I have a living room and bedroom so I am already screwed with parallel walls, terrible absorbtion, and terrible diffusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plan on overclocking tbh, but I might dabble in it depending on case temperatures. Here's some basic specs and louder components.
> 
> - i5, 3570k
> - EVGA GTX 650ti, SSC, 1GB (loudest component)
> - Fractal Designs Define R4
> - Fractal Designs Silent Series R2, 120mm case fans x2 (stock case fans)
> - Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011
> - Noctua NF-PL14 case fan
> - Corsair TX750
> 
> I want to cool decently well while keeping my dB levels low. I've heard the stock case fans are fine, but maybe there is a better solution to keep air flow up and dBs down.
> 
> *MY PLAN*: get rid of the large HD cage, move the front fan from the bottom slot to the top slot so air can flow without hindrance of the HD cage, keep the back fan as exhaust, and put one at the top for exhaust. From my understanding, this would create a negative pressure which is considered ideal? But how does the NH-D14 play into that?
> 
> *TL;DR- Want decent cooling, low dB, on a possible overclocked 3570k with NH-D14 SE2011. Low(er) budget. One SSD for gaming. One SSD for audio recording. Would MY PLAN be optimal for cooling and loudness? How should I orient 3 case fans with the NH-D14?*
> 
> Thanks all! You rock. Hopefully this rig will be built by mid February when I have more money. =)
> ~trevor


as you have mentioned your chip is Core i5 3570k....it is under the LGA 1155 platform,and your Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011 think is only compatible with the LGA 2011 platform with its mounting bracket...

or maybe now the Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011 are having now optional bracket together with it to mount those 1155 and etc. platform mobo from there SE 2011 product...? but as i have known the compatible for it is the Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler only(take note no SE 2011) for 1155 and other....but please correct me if i'm wrong....


----------



## techtwist

hi, hope this is allowed but if not please delete my post. just an OT favor from you.

Guys please help me to win this CM HAF XB case^^ vote for me -Bmark G. Lim

https://www.facebook.com/questions/508253009218406/


----------



## diesel678

Before with a freezer 13 and an Antec P180:


NH-D14 was shorting out on the gpu and would not fiton my matx board!!

After had to revert to my old case to fit the full ATX motherboard:



i got mine for £25 pounds as a few of the fins were damaged and it had no mounting bracket, that was easily worked around though. now running happily at 4.8 on an i5 2500k!!


----------



## diesel678

l


----------



## steven88

Diesel, do you plan to put some heat shrink tube on the clips of the D14? So it won't short out your GPU?


----------



## diesel678

I considered doing so but if you look closely at the pci slots the card is actually bent sideways because of the cooler and wont screw in the pci slot!!


----------



## dairyproduce

Hey guys,

I'm considering getting the NH-D14 for my 3570k in a R4 case.

Some other people recommend getting a clc such as the x60 kraken though.

Is there any reason to get the NH-D14 over clc's?


----------



## tafrohberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> first of all, i would drop the fractal case and go with a haf 932 advanced... it has 3 bigass fans that move A LOT of air... probably you wont even need any more case fans... as it has three 230mm fans.... 2 on intake, and 1 on exhaust on the top.... and also a 140mm on the rear..... they dont make too much noise...
> 
> the fractal has only 1 side 120mm fan.... and because of that opening, it can maybe cause a whirring noise.... like a semi strong gale blowing through a window... maybe that affects the "environment silence" that you need....
> 
> to cool a 3570k, with the noctua, and good airflow.... and you are ready to go...


I looked into that and while the fans are super quiet and the airflow is great, the lack of sound dampening and the mesh grating is allowing sound to escape more easily. And to be honest, the case looks horrendous to me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> as you have mentioned your chip is Core i5 3570k....it is under the LGA 1155 platform,and your Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011 think is only compatible with the LGA 2011 platform with its mounting bracket...
> 
> or maybe now the Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011 are having now optional bracket together with it to mount those 1155 and etc. platform mobo from there SE 2011 product...? but as i have known the compatible for it is the Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler only(take note no SE 2011) for 1155 and other....but please correct me if i'm wrong....


They make a mounting bracket option for the 1155. The SE 2011 has PWN control on it and it works better on my mobo for fan controlling. They will send you the mounting bracket, NM-I3, for free after filling out a few forms and sending in proof of purchase. It's $10 on Amazon so I'll just buy it, send in for one, and sell it for something.

Thanks guys for the input!
Trevor


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafrohberg*
> 
> I looked into that and while the fans are super quiet and the airflow is great, the lack of sound dampening and the mesh grating is allowing sound to escape more easily. And to be honest, the case looks horrendous to me.


haha well.... just giving my 2 cents... although you may be right about the sound thingy... i was not taking that into account... so my bad...

i was like focusing on temperature...


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafrohberg*
> 
> I looked into that and while the fans are super quiet and the airflow is great, the lack of sound dampening and the mesh grating is allowing sound to escape more easily. And to be honest, the case looks horrendous to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make a mounting bracket option for the 1155. The SE 2011 has PWN control on it and it works better on my mobo for fan controlling. They will send you the mounting bracket, NM-I3, for free after filling out a few forms and sending in proof of purchase. It's $10 on Amazon so I'll just buy it, send in for one, and sell it for something.
> 
> Thanks guys for the input!
> Trevor


oh thats why....thanks also for that info also...


----------



## farscaper

There it is boy's. Installed and fired up.









Please add me to list


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> as you have mentioned your chip is Core i5 3570k....it is under the LGA 1155 platform,and your Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011 think is only compatible with the LGA 2011 platform with its mounting bracket...
> 
> or maybe now the Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011 are having now optional bracket together with it to mount those 1155 and etc. platform mobo from there SE 2011 product...? but as i have known the compatible for it is the Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler only(take note no SE 2011) for 1155 and other....but please correct me if i'm wrong....


*Noctua DO NOT GIVE free mounting brackets to NH-D14 SE 2011 buyers!!

Noctua do give free upgrade brackets to owners of older coolers so they can mount them on newer CPU's The NH-D14 SE2011 comes with the newest mounting bracket. No upgrades available.*

You can buy the NH-D14 with non PWM fans and mounting kit for all but SE2011and get free mount upgrade to 2011 , or
You can buy the NH-D14 SE2011 with PWM fans but only has SE2011 mounting kit. You make a choice of PWM fans over mounting kit. No reason I can see for Noctua to give you both... and it costs less to get mounting kit than PWM fans.


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> *Noctua DO NOT GIVE free mounting brackets to NH-D14 SE 2011 buyers!!
> 
> Noctua do give free upgrade brackets to owners of older coolers so they can mount them on newer CPU's The NH-D14 SE2011 comes with the newest mounting bracket. No upgrades available.*
> 
> You can buy the NH-D14 with non PWM fans and mounting kit for all but SE2011, or
> You can buy the NH-D14 SE2011 with PWM fans but only has SE2011 mounting kit. You make a choice of PWM fans over mounting kit. No reason I can see for Noctua to give you both... and it costs less to get mounting kit than PWM fans.


thanks for that additional info dude


----------



## tafrohberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> *Noctua DO NOT GIVE free mounting brackets to NH-D14 SE 2011 buyers!!
> 
> Noctua do give free upgrade brackets to owners of older coolers so they can mount them on newer CPU's The NH-D14 SE2011 comes with the newest mounting bracket. No upgrades available.*
> 
> You can buy the NH-D14 with non PWM fans and mounting kit for all but SE2011, or
> You can buy the NH-D14 SE2011 with PWM fans but only has SE2011 mounting kit. You make a choice of PWM fans over mounting kit. No reason I can see for Noctua to give you both... and it costs less to get mounting kit than PWM fans.


The Noctua site says this on the NM-I3 Product Page *"Owners of Noctua CPU coolers can obtain the NM-I3 Mounting-Kit free of charge via this form. A proof of purchase (photo, scan or screenshot of the invoice) of both a Noctua CPU cooler and either a socket 1156/1155/1366 mainboard or socket 1156/1155/1366 CPU are required."*

And it also says this on the SE 2011 FAQ page: *"Can I get a free LGA115x or AMD mounting kit for the NH-D14 SE2011?
Please note that the NH-D14 SE2011 is a special edition cooler for LGA2011, so we can not offer mounting kits for other sockets free of charge. If you want to use this cooler on other sockets such as LGA115x or AMD, please consider buying an NM-I3 kit from a local reseller."*

Definitely worded poorly on their behalf. The top statement says to me: buy any Noctua CPU cooler that has an 1155 CPU and 1155 Mobo and get the mounts for free. Probably should put an asterisk in there somewhere.








Trevor


----------



## doyll

@ tafrohberg Could you provide me with a like to your quote please?

I can understand your frustration. It's the reason I keep telling people over and over and over that that the free mounts are "upgrades" only and not for owners of coolers that already have 2011 mounts

QUOTE]Noctua - Kits
We provide mounting upgrades for Noctua CPU coolers free of charge, so if you would like to continue using your Noctua cooler on a new socket, we will send you a new mounting kit at no additional cost. For ordering our mounting kits, a proof of purchase (photo, scan or screenshot of the invoice) of both a Noctua CPU cooler and hardware components corresponding to the specific kit are required.[/QUOTE]
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=support&lng=en

Key words are "mounting upgrades"


----------



## tafrohberg

@doyll: On the NM-I3 Product Page as I stated before. http://noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=30&lng=en

And here is the SE2011 quote from the FAQ: http://noctua.at/main.php?show=faqs&step=2&products_id=41&lng=en#12

~trevor


----------



## techtwist

Hi Noctua Friends, just a small favor this wont take much of your time.please vote for me -Bmark G. Lim Thanks so much
https://www.facebook.com/questions/508253009218406/

My Noctua D14 with SP120 on the front and will add another for the middle.


----------



## papant7

So the non-2011 D14 does not have PWM fans in the package? What fans are included there? I am interested in buying a D14 right now


----------



## ceaze one

It comes with the NF-P12 and NF-P14, both are 3 pin fans. You can use the included low noise adapters to run the fans at reduced rpm or do what I do which is hook both fans to the included y splitter and control them with a chasis fan header. Of course you can use a fan controller too if you have one =D


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techtwist*
> 
> Hi Noctua Friends, just a small favor this wont take much of your time.please vote for me -Bmark G. Lim Thanks so much
> https://www.facebook.com/questions/508253009218406/
> 
> My Noctua D14 with SP120 on the front and will add another for the middle.


how did you fit the Corsair SP120? I heard the rubber isolation blocks the way from fitting the fan clips?


----------



## Blameless

Doesn't look like he's using the stock fan clips for the SP120.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> It comes with the NF-P12 and NF-P14, both are 3 pin fans. You can use the included low noise adapters to run the fans at reduced rpm or do what I do which is hook both fans to the included y splitter and control them with a chasis fan header. Of course you can use a fan controller too if you have one =D


I have found that on my z77 Extreme 4, if I plug the 3 pin into the CPU fan header 2, it can voltage control the fans


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> I have found that on my z77 Extreme 4, if I plug the 3 pin into the CPU fan header 2, it can voltage control the fans


Really? May have to try it out and see if it works for me too.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> I have found that on my z77 Extreme 4, if I plug the 3 pin into the CPU fan header 2, it can voltage control the fans


What is the range of speed control? On my As.s board I get 60% to 90%


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> I have found that on my z77 Extreme 4, if I plug the 3 pin into the CPU fan header 2, it can voltage control the fans


Nice! Gotta love that

I love motherboards that have voltage control on 3 pin headers, eliminates the need for a fan controller and clears up space in your case. Also, you can save a couple $$ using 3 pin fans instead of buying fans with pwm


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Nice! Gotta love that
> 
> I love motherboards that have voltage control on 3 pin headers, eliminates the need for a fan controller and clears up space in your case. Also, you can save a couple $$ using 3 pin fans instead of buying fans with pwm


I think he is plugging 3-pin fans into 4-pin headers.


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I think he is plugging 3-pin fans into 4-pin headers.


Yeah I knew he was talking about controlling 3pin fans on a 4 pin header... I was just adding that I love motherboards with voltage control on their 3 pin fan headers, haha.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Nice! Gotta love that
> 
> I love motherboards that have voltage control on 3 pin headers, eliminates the need for a fan controller and clears up space in your case. Also, you can save a couple $$ using 3 pin fans instead of buying fans with pwm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is plugging 3-pin fans into 4-pin headers.
Click to expand...

Actually, if his As.s board behaves like mine, 4-pin headers get only PWM control (or no control), and some 3-pin headers get Voltage control, and then only in a limited range.

On my Gigabyte boards the 4-pin headers have selectable control -- PWM or Voltage or no control. I love those boards because the Voltage control has a wide range. Very nice for moderate priced board.

What I learned from the experience was to download the detailed users manual for any motherboard I am thinking about buying and then to pore it over for issues I care about like Voltage control of fans. The limited Voltage control over the fans on my As.s board means that I can use only PWM fans. My daughter's rig OTOH has one of my Gigabyte boards, so it can and does run a Voltage controlled San Ace Silent 9S1212L401 on its heatsink. It's a sweet setup.


----------



## ohhgourami

My Asus board allows PWM and voltage control on two of the 4-pin headers. For some reason they are also tied together in parallel. The Z77 boards don't have that setback which is really nice.

IMO, physical fan controllers are obsolete.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Nice! Gotta love that
> 
> I love motherboards that have voltage control on 3 pin headers, eliminates the need for a fan controller and clears up space in your case. Also, you can save a couple $$ using 3 pin fans instead of buying fans with pwm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is plugging 3-pin fans into 4-pin headers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, if his As.s board behaves like mine, 4-pin headers get only PWM control (or no control), and some 3-pin headers get Voltage control, and then only in a limited range.
> 
> On my Gigabyte boards the 4-pin headers have selectable control -- PWM or Voltage or no control. I love those boards because the Voltage control has a wide range. Very nice for moderate priced board.
> 
> What I learned from the experience was to download the detailed users manual for any motherboard I am thinking about buying and then to pore it over for issues I care about like Voltage control of fans. The limited Voltage control over the fans on my As.s board means that I can use only PWM fans. My daughter's rig OTOH has one of my Gigabyte boards, so it can and does run a Voltage controlled San Ace Silent 9S1212L401 on its heatsink. It's a sweet setup.
Click to expand...

With my sig rig, got 5 fans all being controlled by SpeedFan, thanks to Gigabyte I believe


----------



## noob.deagle

has anyone tried putting 2 Noctua NF-A15 onto a NH-D14 ?, im tempted to do it for PWM control and the higher cfm but all up here in aus its about $80(inc shipping) to do this.


----------



## bernie3674

can you guys add me to the club? sorry for crappy pic


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noob.deagle*
> 
> has anyone tried putting 2 Noctua NF-A15 onto a NH-D14 ?, im tempted to do it for PWM control and the higher cfm but all up here in aus its about $80(inc shipping) to do this.


That bernie guy above appears to have an A15 PWM in the middle of his D14....looks like the front & rear are F12's though


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> That bernie guy above appears to have an A15 PWM in the middle of his D14....looks like the front & rear are F12's though


Seems more like a NF-A14 FLX or NF-F12. But it is hard to tell from that angle.


----------



## shampoo911

using noctua fans as case fans....??? clever or not so clever.....???


----------



## ehume

I think bernie has three F12's.


----------



## bernie3674

2x F12 and 1x A15(middle) on D14 cooler, and 4x P12 as side panel fans, and 1x P14 as rear exhaust


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernie3674*
> 
> can you guys add me to the club? sorry for crappy pic


The amount of fans around the heatsink is completely unnecessary...


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> The amount of fans around the heatsink is completely unnecessary...


Why do you say that?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Why do you say that?


Adding a 3rd fan to the heatsink only lowers temps by 1-2C at best. The rear fan might even be restricting airflow. So he essentially paid $50 for more noise.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Adding a 3rd fan to the heatsink only lowers temps by 1-2C at best. The rear fan might even be restricting airflow. So he essentially paid $50 for more noise.


Do you even lift?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Adding a 3rd fan to the heatsink only lowers temps by 1-2C at best. The rear fan might even be restricting airflow. So he essentially paid $50 for more noise.


That's right - more fans doesn't necessarily equals to significantly better temps.

I learnt that a while ago and decided to stick with 4 intake fans only in my case.


----------



## bernie3674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Adding a 3rd fan to the heatsink only lowers temps by 1-2C at best. The rear fan might even be restricting airflow. So he essentially paid $50 for more noise.


Right, it does lower the temp about 2-3C, but I dont see how that rear fan be restricting airflow, it pulling the air through, how is that restricting? it is more airflow if anything. I mean, do you even lift bro?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernie3674*
> 
> Right, it does lower the temp about 2-3C, but I dont see how that rear fan be restricting airflow, it pulling the air through, how is that restricting? it is more airflow if anything.


Fluid mechanics: the air that comes fast from the heatsink should have a free exhaust path instead of the additional fan that is probably causing additional turbulence and isn't gonna improve flow anyways.
Best would be removing that rear fan and cutting the rear grill, so that the air goes directly out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernie3674*
> 
> I mean, do you even lift bro?


I love intelligent sentences.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Do you even lift?


As in lift, are you referring to weights? Is this now a testosterone competition because he pointed out that you have essentially wasted your money on fans?


----------



## doyll

I would be very supprised to see 1c improvement from 3rd fan.

I agree the best way to improve cooling is remove the rear grill. Anything you do to get the hot exhaust air out of case and keep any of it from mixing back into case air means lower case temperatures which means lower cpu temperature. I removed rear grill and built a duct from cooler exhaust to back vent. My full case was already only 3-5c above room temp but my full load core temps dropped another 2c as did case temps.. and that was with fans running 500rpm slower too.


----------



## bernie3674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Fluid mechanics: the air that comes fast from the heatsink should have a free exhaust path instead of the additional fan that is probably causing additional turbulence and isn't gonna improve flow anyways.
> Best would be removing that rear fan and cutting the rear grill, so that the air goes directly out.
> I love intelligent sentences.


Thank you for sharing the knowledge, sure it is not the most cost effective way to increase the performance, however it does help, I did it mostly for epeen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> As in lift, are you referring to weights? Is this now a testosterone competition because he pointed out that you have essentially wasted your money on fans?


Of course, as long as the male species exist, almost everything is a testosterone competition, we are men, and we are born like that. I mean if you don't like the competition, why do you overclock your system and get a NH-D14 to begin with? you might as well use a stock cooler and get a Xbox while you at it.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernie3674*
> 
> Thank you for sharing the knowledge, sure it is not the most cost effective way to increase the performance, however it does help, I did it mostly for epeen.
> Of course, as long as the male species exist, almost everything is a testosterone competition, we are men, and we are born like that. I mean if you don't like the competition, why do you overclock your system and get a NH-D14 to begin with? you might as well use a stock cooler and get a Xbox while you at it.


I overclock my system to get my monies worth, and to encode video faster. The NH-D14 keeps it cool and quiet. I see no reason to compete in such a thing. Then again, I'm not living in an overly competitive society - and the people I hang out with don't label everything 1 - 10. That's a boring way to live.


----------



## Bennny

Either way, I don't see the relation in regards to weight lifting, just perhaps an insecure OCN user.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Then again, I'm not living in an overly competitive society - and the people I hang out with don't label everything 1 - 10. That's a boring way to live.


Agreed.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> I overclock my system to get my monies worth, and to encode video faster. The NH-D14 keeps it cool and quiet. I see no reason to compete in such a thing. Then again, I'm not living in an overly competitive society - and the people I hang out with don't label everything 1 - 10. That's a boring way to live.


Indeed.

I have some of the best air coolers made. SA SB-E Extreme, PH-TC14PE, Cogage Arrow, HR-02.. and yeah some of my CPU's are overclocked. An old Athlon II X4 620 @ 3.55GHz and a i7 920 @ 3.55GHz. Can cool that kind of OC on most anything. But I like very cool and very quiet.


----------



## bernie3674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> I overclock my system to get my monies worth, and to encode video faster. The NH-D14 keeps it cool and quiet. I see no reason to compete in such a thing. Then again, I'm not living in an overly competitive society - and the people I hang out with don't label everything 1 - 10. That's a boring way to live.


true, there is nothing wrong if you do not want to live a competitive life, it is your life, your choice, glad you like it.

To most of you, I think you are all wondering that why did I spend/waste so much money on noctua fans. Here goes the story:
sometimes in 2011, around October I think, I started to building my rig, the case I was using is CM HAF 912, with 1 side fan, 1 rear fan, and top exhaust fan, CPU cooler is H212+ with 2 fans in push pull. I OC'ed my system to 4.5Ghz, the H212+ was doing great, in july, 2012, I upgraded to Noctua NH D-14, because summer is coming and my room do not have AC, I don' want to risk my system being overheating, and I ordered extra P12 as well.

At the same time I upgraded my graphic card to EVGA 670 ftw, sold it after 3 weeks because reference cooler is very loud (with custom fan profile), and I replaced it with 2x MSI 670 Power Edition OC, set in SLI, the reason I went SLI is because I upgraded my monitor from HP ZR 24W to Dell U3011, SLI is needed for 2560x1600 during gaming. Now the days is getting hotter, and I do not want my GPU to go over 70C due to nvidia 600 series will downclock and down volt, which is not good for overclocked GPU. However I was still able to keep the temps for both GPU at around 67C in BF3, but that is really close to the "70C limit".

In late August I got a CM Storm Trooper for free, I ordered 2 extra Noctua F12 for the D14 cooler, and placed the original P12 on the side panel to cool off the GPU on the storm trooper case, however bigger case did not help, GPU temp went up to 71C, even when all fans are on Max speed (also pointed the cage fans toward to GPU as well). the week after I order 2x Bgears 140mm 1800 RPM fan, to replace the top 200mm fan from the ST case, that actually improved my temp, I went back to 67C again, however the case is once again really loud.

2 weeks later I found a HAF X on Craigslist, with 932 panel ordered the total cost is $150, I ordered 2 more P12 fans, so in the end I have 4xP12 on the side, and 2xF12 and 1 P14 in the middle on the D14, it decreased my GPU temp significantly, during the hot september I was able to keep the temp around 65C on both GPU, plus noctua fans are quite.

recently the A15 came out, I was like why not? and I need a 140mm fan in the rear anyway, Noctua is epic anyway, why not? So the A15 is at middle on D14, and P14 is in rear exhaust, and order another 2 more A14 on the top.

So basically I replaced the fans for D14 with all focus flow fans, and reuse the fans on my case, plus a few more to replace all my case fans besides the front 200mm. In the end I don't see it's money wasted, it's my trail and error, my learning experience, and upgrading progress. In the end I m happy since I get what I really want, the rig is quite and yet performs well.

and one more thing, do you guys lift?


----------



## techtwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> how did you fit the Corsair SP120? I heard the rubber isolation blocks the way from fitting the fan clips?


you may see page 300 i had some pics there on how i hook up the SP120.


----------



## ehume

bernie3674

Now that you have all that fancy fannage, try putting your rig back in the HAF 912, compare temps. Sometimes the smaller cases make for faster airflow.


----------



## Belial

Check out my sig for a review/bench of the nh-d14! I basically conclude that a high end air cooler like the nh-d14 has a better performance to dollar, degree per dollar, value, etc, than a hyper 212 or other low end cooler, as opposed to what would be more intuitive (that higher end heatsink would be a price premium for not much extra in performance). As far as I'm concerned the Nh-D14 is a budget, value cooler.

I was curious about putting a third fan on the nh-d14/ using 3x140mm fans/replacing the 120mm with a 140mm fan.

Should I just get another 140mm noctua fan? Do most of you guys just ditch the noctua fans and use something else (better?)? I got the se2011 so mine are PWM (not like it matters for me, I got a fan controller so plain 2pin/3pin i can control speed of too).

And i feel sad for bernie. Would rather get a bunch of noctua fans instead of upgrade to a loop or 3770k. Some place did a study on fans, they found that like the 4th and 5th fan drops temps on cpu/gpu/chipset about 1-4*C total, the 6th like 1*C. Just really diminishing returns after 4 fans, at which point you are talking like maybe 1-2*C on chipset, or gpu, nothing significant.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Check out my sig for a review/bench of the nh-d14! I basically conclude that a high end air cooler like the nh-d14 has a better performance to dollar, degree per dollar, value, etc, than a hyper 212 or other low end cooler, as opposed to what would be more intuitive (that higher end heatsink would be a price premium for not much extra in performance). As far as I'm concerned the Nh-D14 is a budget, value cooler.
> 
> I was curious about putting a third fan on the nh-d14/ using 3x140mm fans/replacing the 120mm with a 140mm fan.
> 
> Should I just get another 140mm noctua fan? Do most of you guys just ditch the noctua fans and use something else (better?)? I got the se2011 so mine are PWM (not like it matters for me, I got a fan controller so plain 2pin/3pin i can control speed of too).


PWM is a significant advantage over a fan controller. Software control gives you total control without physically having to do something.

Based on what I've been reading and experience, TY-140 has been my fan of choice for heatsinks. Runs very quiet (quieter than P14 and performs better). But the new A15 seems to be as good as the TY-140 and quieter too.

Those should be your ONLY choices for fans. TY-140 requires a bit of customizing to mount (saw pieces off the frame). And I have no idea how the A15 can be mounted.


----------



## Belial

I don't care about PWM. It's $20 to get an nzxt sentry 2 fan controller with a plethora of options and easier to control than pwm (i'd rather just hit a button on the case' lcd screen than have to open a program up and change values). which i have.
Quote:


> Based on what I've been reading and experience, TY-140 has been my fan of choice for heatsinks. Runs very quiet (quieter than P14 and performs better). But the new A15 seems to be as good as the TY-140 and quieter too.
> 
> Those should be your ONLY choices for fans. TY-140 requires a bit of customizing to mount (saw pieces off the frame). And I have no idea how the A15 can be mounted.


Thanks. I'll look into the ty-140/a15.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> TY-140 requires a bit of customizing to mount (saw pieces off the frame)


I disagree I am running 2x TY-140's and used the original clips that came with my noctua the hole spacing is 120mm just like the noctua's and just required some patience to get them mounted but no modification is needed (non se2011 model)


----------



## ohhgourami

Depends what orientation you want them mounted:


----------



## Pittster

I still don't see how that would of needed trimming like you have because that part you have taken off is a mirror image to the part my bracket sits on. Did in not feel right in when you went to mount the brackets.

Not saying I don't believe but due to the symmetry I can't see how it could cause an issue

Maybe a clearer shot of mine.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> I disagree I am running 2x TY-140's and used the original clips that came with my noctua the hole spacing is 120mm just like the noctua's and just required some patience to get them mounted but no modification is needed (non se2011 model)


do you actually see any improvement over the stock fans of the NH-D14??

rephrasing

stock fans cool??
TY-140's cooler???


----------



## LongHairedLoser

Is it possible to fit the NH-D14 in a Corsair 300/400 case with fans at the side and top?


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> do you actually see any improvement over the stock fans of the NH-D14??
> 
> rephrasing
> 
> stock fans cool??
> TY-140's cooler???


In all honesty I saw no improvement in degrees, the improvements for me were less DBA at full speed & PWM as the stock Noctua were only 3 Pin also it looks mental with the TY-140's on it.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> In all honesty I saw no improvement in degrees, the improvements for me were less DBA at full speed & PWM as the stock Noctua were only 3 Pin also it looks mental with the TY-140's on it.


i have to admit, it looks completely SICK... but i was hoping for a 5-7°C improvement... maybe i will stick with stock fans for a while...

or maybe find some other 120mm fans with more static pressure and airflow... BUT that are not so loud...


----------



## diesel678

Back when i had a H-61 motherboard and my GPU would not fit in when using the nh-d14 fan mounts!!!!!!!!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Based on what I've been reading and experience, TY-140 has been my fan of choice for heatsinks. Runs very quiet (quieter than P14 and performs better). But the new A15 seems to be as good as the TY-140 and quieter too.
> 
> Those should be your ONLY choices for fans. TY-140 requires a bit of customizing to mount (saw pieces off the frame). And I have no idea how the A15 can be mounted.


TY-140 is an excellent choice for heatsinks. Inexpensive, too.

As for modding it, some people can get those Noctua clips to fit. OTOH, you can also use a drill bit and your hand to get excellent results. Example here. When I did my survey of fans on the D14 (item 4 in my sig) I modded many fans. I got the procedure down to less than a minute.


----------



## bernie3674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> And i feel sad for bernie. Would rather get a bunch of noctua fans instead of upgrade to a loop or 3770k. Some place did a study on fans, they found that like the 4th and 5th fan drops temps on cpu/gpu/chipset about 1-4*C total, the 6th like 1*C. Just really diminishing returns after 4 fans, at which point you are talking like maybe 1-2*C on chipset, or gpu, nothing significant.


yo bro, I feel sad for you for real, why would I upgrade to a loop while air cooling is just fine? plus D14 beats H100i anyway, adding water cool to a computer is like adding a water cooling system on a 1968 Porsche 911, which you don't need it, and one less issue to worry about. Plus, the 4 side intake fans are for GPU only, its not even aiming close to the CPU at all, and 3770k, bro how hot are you running, please tell me you at least de-lidded the chip or something, plus I am gonna get Haswell, like a 3770k going to matter anyway, so I suggest you lift more.


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> I disagree I am running 2x TY-140's and used the original clips that came with my noctua the hole spacing is 120mm just like the noctua's and just required some patience to get them mounted but no modification is needed (non se2011 model)


I still can't figure out how you did that. Been fiddling with my TY-147 for the past hour or so and I've hit a brick wall.

Edit: Luckily I have those 25mm Megahalems fan clips, thank you ehume for recommending those, which worked fairly well. Still a huge pain but I eventually got it all sorted. I still can't figure out how you used the Noctua clips though









Also, increasing the fan hole size did nothing to help with using the Noctua clips. It actually made it slightly more difficult because they had a little wiggle room.


----------



## ohhgourami

I think you actually have to bend the clips in order to mount them that way. I don't really have the tools to bend those clips and they are damn hard to bend with your hands.

Without any modding or bending, I think the Megahalem clips is the best option.

Now, how do you mount the new A15 fan to it?


----------



## baan

I was able to use the same clip for the ty140s. the first end went in fine but the 2nd end took a lil effort. it helped when I bent the straighter end out (with a long nose plier) a bit more to insert it through. overall It was easy to get the clips on the 140s. I also used the pliers to insert the clip through because my fat fingers were no good ;p

sorry no pics to show.


----------



## Pittster

Yes as stated previous patience and some needle nose pliers help unless you have gorilla fingers.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernie3674*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> And i feel sad for bernie. Would rather get a bunch of noctua fans instead of upgrade to a loop or 3770k. Some place did a study on fans, they found that like the 4th and 5th fan drops temps on cpu/gpu/chipset about 1-4*C total, the 6th like 1*C. Just really diminishing returns after 4 fans, at which point you are talking like maybe 1-2*C on chipset, or gpu, nothing significant.
> 
> 
> 
> yo bro, I feel sad for you for real, why would I upgrade to a loop while air cooling is just fine? plus D14 beats H100i anyway, adding water cool to a computer is like adding a water cooling system on a 1968 Porsche 911, which you don't need it, and one less issue to worry about. Plus, the 4 side intake fans are for GPU only, its not even aiming close to the CPU at all, and 3770k, bro how hot are you running, please tell me you at least de-lidded the chip or something, plus I am gonna get Haswell, like a 3770k going to matter anyway, so I suggest you lift more.
Click to expand...

You spent over $100 on cooling fans you didn't need. You could've gotten a much better decrease in temps going upgrading to custom loop (sell NH-d14 + $120 = cpu only loop).

You realize H100 is not true 'water cooling' right? It's a faux water cooling, it's a closed loop. It's not even close to the performance of a closed loop, mainly because it lacks a reservoir and just has way less water in it.

You talk about how unnecessary water cooling is, but you are the one who bought $120 in fans. You might make sense if you were running like a single Hyper 212+ with stock fans, or maybe bought some true 120 or some old, mid-range cooler for $20-30... but you have over 6 $20 fans in your system. ***. That's diminishing returns if I'v ever seen it. It'd maybe make sense if you were doing some ridiculous build, like the case built of fans (a few of them have been done in the modded section) but that's novelty.

4 intake fans aren't going to do anything for a GPU, case fan studies, like the one I mentioned earlier, show that a side intake fan hardly drops temps for a GPU at all (that is, after you have 3 fans in your system already, if you have 1-2 case fans and add an intake fan you might get a few degrees). Putting 4 intake fans after you already have 3+ case fans will do less than 5*C of cooling. I hardly doubt your temps were so bad, yet, 5*c cooling saved you, and there are better and cheaper ways to do the same result.

Hell, $10 thermal paste re-application, is better, and cheaper, than buying just one additional fan. Depending on the paste, you can get a 5*C+ drop over stock pastes or midrange or old pastes like as5 with a modern paste for $4 for 1.5g like PK-3 or Masscool. Bump that to $15 for some CLU/CLP and you can get 10*C over high end pastes even.
Quote:


> 3770k, bro how hot are you running, please tell me you at least de-lidded the chip or something, plus I am gonna get Haswell, like a 3770k going to matter anyway, so I suggest you lift more.


I can't understand what you are saying here, you type like a teenager. What does haswell have to do with you wasting money on ridiculous amount of expensive fans?

Waste of money lol. It's nice when parents buy you things.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I can't understand what you are saying here, you type like a teenager. What does haswell have to do with you wasting money on ridiculous amount of expensive fans?
> 
> Waste of money lol. It's nice when parents buy you things.


He's not a teenager; he's a genuine brosef.


----------



## bernie3674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bernie3674*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> And i feel sad for bernie. Would rather get a bunch of noctua fans instead of upgrade to a loop or 3770k. Some place did a study on fans, they found that like the 4th and 5th fan drops temps on cpu/gpu/chipset about 1-4*C total, the 6th like 1*C. Just really diminishing returns after 4 fans, at which point you are talking like maybe 1-2*C on chipset, or gpu, nothing significant.
> 
> 
> 
> yo bro, I feel sad for you for real, why would I upgrade to a loop while air cooling is just fine? plus D14 beats H100i anyway, adding water cool to a computer is like adding a water cooling system on a 1968 Porsche 911, which you don't need it, and one less issue to worry about. Plus, the 4 side intake fans are for GPU only, its not even aiming close to the CPU at all, and 3770k, bro how hot are you running, please tell me you at least de-lidded the chip or something, plus I am gonna get Haswell, like a 3770k going to matter anyway, so I suggest you lift more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spent over $100 on cooling fans you didn't need. You could've gotten a much better decrease in temps going upgrading to custom loop (sell NH-d14 + $120 = cpu only loop).
> 
> You realize H100 is not true 'water cooling' right? It's a faux water cooling, it's a closed loop. It's not even close to the performance of a closed loop, mainly because it lacks a reservoir and just has way less water in it.
> 
> You talk about how unnecessary water cooling is, but you are the one who bought $120 in fans. You might make sense if you were running like a single Hyper 212+ with stock fans, or maybe bought some true 120 or some old, mid-range cooler for $20-30... but you have over 6 $20 fans in your system. ***. That's diminishing returns if I'v ever seen it. It'd maybe make sense if you were doing some ridiculous build, like the case built of fans (a few of them have been done in the modded section) but that's novelty.
> 
> 4 intake fans aren't going to do anything for a GPU, case fan studies, like the one I mentioned earlier, show that a side intake fan hardly drops temps for a GPU at all (that is, after you have 3 fans in your system already, if you have 1-2 case fans and add an intake fan you might get a few degrees). Putting 4 intake fans after you already have 3+ case fans will do less than 5*C of cooling. I hardly doubt your temps were so bad, yet, 5*c cooling saved you, and there are better and cheaper ways to do the same result.
> 
> Hell, $10 thermal paste re-application, is better, and cheaper, than buying just one additional fan. Depending on the paste, you can get a 5*C+ drop over stock pastes or midrange or old pastes like as5 with a modern paste for $4 for 1.5g like PK-3 or Masscool. Bump that to $15 for some CLU/CLP and you can get 10*C over high end pastes even.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k, bro how hot are you running, please tell me you at least de-lidded the chip or something, plus I am gonna get Haswell, like a 3770k going to matter anyway, so I suggest you lift more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand what you are saying here, you type like a teenager. What does haswell have to do with you wasting money on ridiculous amount of expensive fans?
> 
> Waste of money lol. It's nice when parents buy you things.
Click to expand...

Hey man thank you for your concern, yes I do use good thermal paste, arctic mx-4, it's pretty sweet. Oh I have 10 noctua fans, 4 on side panel, 3 on coolers, and 3 in the case (2 on top are not showing). And 4x side panel fans did cool off my gpu, I don't understand why you are keeping denying it, it works, gets the job done. Plus I'm not the only one running that set up.
Also lets just assume, if I do a real water cooling loop, I will probably spend same amount of money on the fans, cuz I will want the best fans, which is noctua for my radiators. For example if I will do a water cooling setup, I will get my CM Storm Trooper case that's laying around, a 480 rad on top, thats 2 fans, and 360 in the front, that's another 3 fans, bottom 240 rad, that's another 2 fans (Although I am not sure if I needed that even for 2 way SLI) then side panel has 2 fans and 1 exhaust in the rear, so either way I will 10 noctua fans regardless, and plus radiator, water blocks, hoses, fittings, reservoir and pump. The cost, and future maintenance is not even worth it IMO.
There you have it, just because I get whatever I want, and have epic fans that cost more than the case itself, are you jelly?

Edit: sorry I was at work earlier today, I didn't have time to give you a good reply. Have a good day.


----------



## doyll

Are you trolling now?


----------



## bernie3674

no, not at all, mate.


----------



## catalyst

posted in this thread a while back, but cant actually remember joining the club!










*edit* haha, i have just noticed the dust on the fan edges.......







will have to get a can of air on it.


----------



## BuGabriel

Hello to all,
I have an issue with my NH-D14. After mounting I got short consecutive beeps and after about 15 seconds it would shut down, after which it would restart. I tried every combination of RAM and it would only work with one stick. Today I read someone talking about backplate problems and I thought "let me try switching back to the stock cooler". Guess what? With the stock cooler I had no problem booting with 2 sticks of RAM.
What could be the problem? Too much pressure on the MB? Should I tighten the backplate a little more loosely?

PS: Sorry if this wasn't the right place to post my problem.


----------



## doyll

The beeps are a code. Short and/or long beeps and how many in what order please? I have seem backing plates grounding out to case cause problems. Not saying that's it, but does sound like a mounting issue.


----------



## BuGabriel

Well short beeps and continuous beeping. I read that it's either a RAM problem or a power problem. I thought that the Noctua fans were sucking up too much power and I disconnected the CPU fans, but it did the same thing.
The backplate is indeed touching the case (the backplate hole is kinda small), but I even put some leather between the case and backplate, and still nothing.
The backplate is rubberized so I don't think it is a problem from that. Although it is stepping on two small soldered terminals which have a neat finish (i.e. they're not pointy).


----------



## bernie3674

Does it show any errors on the POST screen?


----------



## BuGabriel

The monitor doesn't turn on, but the HDD seems to have it's usual start-up sounds.
I remounted the Noctua cooler, tightening the the crews on the brackets by hand, but it still doesn't work with 2 sticks of RAM.
Should I try with a VGA cable instead of HDMI to see if the post screen comes on?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuGabriel*
> 
> Well short beeps and continuous beeping. I read that it's either a RAM problem or a power problem. I thought that the Noctua fans were sucking up too much power and I disconnected the CPU fans, but it did the same thing.
> *The backplate is indeed touching the case* (the backplate hole is kinda small), but I even put some leather between the case and backplate, and still nothing.
> The backplate is rubberized so I don't think it is a problem from that. Although it is stepping on two small soldered terminals which have a neat finish (i.e. they're not pointy).


Put a piece of stiff paper like a piece of a file folder or paperback book cover between the backing plate and case to be sure. My guess is something metal in the mount is touching causing a short. The short is probably the cooler to case. You wouldn't think it would matter but it seems to. I've had this happen 3 times over the years. After I put something between the case and mount they worked fine. Something like a notepad cover or back.. Not too thick.


----------



## BuGabriel

I did, I put some leather pieces between the backplate and the case but still nothing


----------



## doyll

Bummer!...

Can you try it out of case without have to do major removal? Like raise it up on a board or something?


----------



## doyll

Here's a link to installing the mount. I assume you have done it right but better safe than sorry. I don't doubt your ability. But all I can do is start at the beginning and hope we find something simple.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/noctua_nh_d14_review,5.html

Edit: There are videos on youtube if you prefer.


----------



## BuGabriel

Yes I did it right







I understand if you doubt me (new member, weird problem). I'll try a "bench test" in the weekend.

PS: They put it upside down in the link







) Maybe they were using an upside-down case


----------



## ZeVo

Does your motherboard have any error codes you can look up to see what the problem is?

Only thinks I could think of are maybe the CPU cooler isn't on properly or a bad PSU.


----------



## shampoo911

my guess? those beeps might mean a bios problem... corrupt bios... happened to me once... had to buy a new bios chip


----------



## baan

I would try leaving the d14 heatsink on, if that boots, add the fan.

also try the fan in another power slot, if it still does not boot then maybe the fan is messed up.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalyst*
> 
> posted in this thread a while back, but cant actually remember joining the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* haha, i have just noticed the dust on the fan edges.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will have to get a can of air on it.


Canned air is so 20th century. Look at item 7 in my sig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuGabriel*
> 
> Hello to all,
> I have an issue with my NH-D14. After mounting I got short consecutive beeps and after about 15 seconds it would shut down, after which it would restart. I tried every combination of RAM and it would only work with one stick. Today I read someone talking about backplate problems and I thought "let me try switching back to the stock cooler". Guess what? With the stock cooler I had no problem booting with 2 sticks of RAM.
> What could be the problem? Too much pressure on the MB? Should I tighten the backplate a little more loosely?
> 
> PS: Sorry if this wasn't the right place to post my problem.


I suspect you have your video card in the first slot. In mATX boards video cards in that slot get shorted out by the D14's fin stack. Try putting a folded piece of paper between the fin stack and the back of the video card.


----------



## baan

wow thanks ehume! i've been wanting to get a 2-3 gallon air compressor, this would be put into consideration.


----------



## catalyst

@ehume - cheers dude, i will look into it







i still have half a can of air so will use that in the mean time.


----------



## ehume

Sometimes your dust may be greasy enough to reward simply wiping the leading edges of your fan blades.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Canned air is so 20th century.


ROFL
I have to remember that one.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Just cleaned mine yesterday. It had collected a ton of dust. I like to swipe the fan blades with a q-tip to collect the heavy stuff and then hit it with compressed air + vac to suck up the loosened dust. No sense in blowing it around for it to settle back down in there!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalyst*
> 
> @ehume - cheers dude, i will look into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have half a can of air so will use that in the mean time.


Be sure to set a price watch on camelcamelcamel.com so you can catch it at a good price.


----------



## BuGabriel

I'm back with news of my problem:
I tried testing the MB out of the case and it's definitely the MB fault, because even the slightest pressure from the backplate and/or spacers would end up in a beeping start. I don't think that I tightened the mounting screws too much on the MB the first time I did it. Even so, if it's so flimsy why bother saying that it's "Military Grade"?!?!
I reverted to the stock cooler again, but even with this I had problems getting it to work with 2 sticks of RAM. I'm not even bothering to open up the case again till I get an upgrade or maybe I'll send the MB to service.


----------



## baan

id get a replacement... if its not too late get an exchange from where you got it from. service will take some time to get back to you...


----------



## Yeti Poacher

^ +1 try to RMA that thing. If there is no visible damage it can be replaced under mfg. warranty if within the coverage term.


----------



## BuGabriel

I emailed the shop and I'm waiting for an answer. I'm hoping that I can possibly get a better MoBo out of this (where I pay the difference).


----------



## blueyan

Hey guys, I have had the D14 for two years now and I just opened the chassis front panel for cleaning and I realized something unusual .


The NH-D14 leans towards left, will it cracks my mobo ?


----------



## nvspace126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueyan*
> 
> Hey guys, I have had the D14 for two years now and I just opened the chassis front panel for cleaning and I realized something unusual .
> 
> 
> The NH-D14 leans towards left, will it cracks my mobo ?


I don't know if it's only from the view angle, but it seems like the fan is crooked but the Heatsink seems straigth.


----------



## iEATu

Agreed. The fan does look off while the heatsink is in line with the case.


----------



## richie_2010

Fans wonky looking at the ram n bottom edge of fan. The hs shouldn't break your board if the weight was going to be an issue it wouldn't have been released or there would be stories of it happening


----------



## Belial

I slapped an nzxt havik 140mm fan as a third fan (had to mod the havik a bit to get noctua 3rd fan clips on it, very easy though) onto my nh-d14 se2011 (same but pwm fans instead). From what I read it's profile is 90cfm/25dba. Im thinking the 120mm rear fan i have though probably messes with things.


----------



## staatsof

Anyone who is using this NH-D14 cooler on an Intel Board care to sell their AMD hardware mounting hardware?

Seen here: http://www.noctua.at/pdf/manuals/noctua_nh_d14_manual_en.pdf

2 - metal brackets
4 - white plastic spacers
4- screws

Backing plate not needed

Thanks. Bob


----------



## tonarilla

count me in


----------



## ehume

tonarilla -

look at the P14's rpm with and without those 38mm fans. If they are overdriving that P14, get it out of there.

I tested the D14 with 38mm fans -- see item 4 in my sig. Depending on how much air your 38mm's are pushing, your D14 may cool better with nothing in the middle.


----------



## tonarilla

@ehume

thanks for the info dude!
gonna check it out,when i have time!
the 38mm are scythe ultra kaze 3000 rpm,im not running them anymore because they were too loud for my taste..now im with the stock fans of noctua!


----------



## looniam

it ain't pretty but here it is


----------



## Swag

Thanks to *ryan w*! If not for him sending me his NH-D14 LGA 1155 mounting kit, I would never have had my system up and running!

Here it is guys. Some of you may have seen it already on a different thread because this is like my 5th thread posting the pictures on.







Rate it out of 10 please!


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks to *ryan w*! If not for him sending me his NH-D14 LGA 1155 mounting kit, I would never have had my system up and running!
> 
> Here it is guys. Some of you may have seen it already on a different thread because this is like my 5th thread posting the pictures on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate it out of 10 please!


Right on there she is! 10 out of 10 from me (clean design/color choices) the last shot of the 45 degree angle looks the best!


----------



## DDDmaniac

Hello people!









I'm thinking to buy Noctua nh-d14, but there's a problem.
My motherboard is MSI Z77A-G45 and I'm worried that does not go to fit. Because my ram is G-Skill ripjaws, like this: http://bit.ly/15BSIW1

Nh-d14 goes to fit without problems, or not?


----------



## Swag

I have G.Skill Ripjaws and they fit fine in my rig.

Here are new pics of my rig! (Again, without *ryan w*, I still wouldn't have that mounting bracket!







)

Swag's "*Venus*" Build (Posted this in a different thread so it might be redundant for you)

*Cleaned GPU die:*

*Application of CLP:*


*Actual Build:*





*Window Mod:*


----------



## ceaze one

Love your rig Swag!

I usually HATE when people have mATX motherboards in an ATX case but everything in your build is just so clean I can't hate on it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Love your rig Swag!
> 
> I usually HATE when people have mATX motherboards in an ATX case but everything in your build is just so clean I can't hate on it.


I was actually going to build it in a mATX case but the C70 was cheaper that day than the Prodigy.







$70 for the case! Thanks... I spent 30 minutes toiling around with that GPU cable to finally make it look nice.


----------



## Swag

Here are some slightly better photos than the previous ones, still not good since I'm still saving up money for a new DSLR! Clumsiness has never cost me more money.







(Posted them in another thread so it may be redundant for you!)


----------



## dnnk

Finally got my nh-d14.








Grabbed some arctic-silver 5 and now just waiting for it to settle before doing any overclocks.

Such a big difference from my evo 212+. my 6 core beast will finally be properly cooled.


In my nxzt410 <3



Sorry for the quality, its from my phone.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> Finally got my nh-d14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed some arctic-silver 5 and now just waiting for it to settle before doing any overclocks.
> 
> Such a big difference from my evo 212+. my 6 core beast will finally be properly cooled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my nxzt410 <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality, its from my phone.


You will be happy with your purchase!

A tip:
When you take photos, it doesn't matter too much on what you really have. Unless the camera has less than 5MP, then it should be fine taking smaller photos. Use proper lighting and a white background. My photos were a bit rushed since it is very late right now and as you can see, I even did it on my table, not even in my photography room.







Just takes a bit of patience, steady hands, and right lighting, and you can get amazing pictures!


----------



## dnnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You will be happy with your purchase!
> 
> A tip:
> When you take photos, it doesn't matter too much on what you really have. Unless the camera has less than 5MP, then it should be fine taking smaller photos. Use proper lighting and a white background. My photos were a bit rushed since it is very late right now and as you can see, I even did it on my table, not even in my photography room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just takes a bit of patience, steady hands, and right lighting, and you can get amazing pictures!


lol dont worry, i know how to take photos. I've taken classes in highschool and it used to be my hobby when i used to breakdance.

I wonder how much i can push my 3930k with this baby.


----------



## pestmon

Hello there!

I'm from Costa Rica, and i have a big question for all of you









I need a better Cooler for my FX 8150 AMD and i thinking to buy this Huge Cooler for better but, i'm worry because my MOBO is this one...

http://www.amazon.com/ASRock-Motherboard-Motherboards-N68-VS3-FX/dp/B006HH7AV2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1361624090&sr=8-5&keywords=Asrock++AM3%2B+DDR3+1600

ASRock N68-VS3 FX

And i don't now if is gonna fit









What do you think?

Pura Vida!


----------



## BuGabriel

I'm more worried about that motherboard than a heat issue. That processor can consume more than 150-200 W in full load and even in idle it's pushed beyond the 90 W that the MoBo is rated.
See here: http://www.asrock.com/mb/NVIDIA/N68-VS3%20FX/?cat=Specifications
and here: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/10/12/amd-fx-8150-review/10


----------



## pestmon

Wow :-/ now i'm worry... i need to do the test of temps because the case turns very, VERY hot

Do you believe that that heat issue is for the Motherboard?

In that case the better option is change the MOBO?


----------



## BuGabriel

No I'm not saying the heat issue is from the MoBo. The heat comes from the CPU, BUT if you stress the MoBo with that CPU you're gonna have a very toasty motherboard (you're gonna burn the MoBo).


----------



## daver20007

Hello everyone got a good deal on a D14 Really good $45 nothing used but missing the AMD hardware to mount it if anymone has it in the Ottawa
area .I would pay for it if your not using it.
or any mounting ideas?


----------



## catalyst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daver20007*
> 
> Hello everyone got a good deal on a D14 Really good $45 nothing used but missing the AMD hardware to mount it if anymone has it in the Ottawa
> area .I would pay for it if your not using it.
> or any mounting ideas?


email Noctua customer support, i was missing 2 screws from my kit when i got the cooler, and they sent them out the next day.
you may have to pay postage, but Noctua`s customer service is amazing.


----------



## doyll

Good idea catalyst.

Only problem is I don't think Noctua have a AMD mounting kit available. When I need one over a year ago they didn't have any and they only list the
NM-A90 Upgrade-Kit for NH-U12P SE2 and NH-U9B SE2 CPU coolers makes it possible to install the heatsink turned by 90° on socket AM2/AM2+/AM3 AMD motherboards.

They do have the
NM-I3 SecuFirm2™ Mounting-Kit makes Noctua CPU coolers compatible with Intel's LGA1156/1155 & LGA1366 sockets for Core i5 and Core i7 processors.

And the
NM-I2011 SecuFirm2™ Mounting-Kit makes Noctua CPU coolers compatible with Intel's LGA2011 socket for Core i7 39xx/38xx processors.


----------



## staatsof

I just bought the cooler (PWM version) new and of course it does not come with the AMD kit.

Just contact them via their website and tell them you'are putting it on an AMD board. As long as you have a steel backing plate on your board the kit they send is free and it takes 10-14 days. They will send a backing plate too if you need one.

It works great.


----------



## Iching

I might have a small problem with my NH-D14. After upgrading the CPU and installing the i7-3770k on my Asus P67 Deluxe I noticed that fan brackets are pressing against my sound card. I moved the fan a little bit but it is still pressing. Are there any other fan brackets available? I noticed some people recommend using Prolimatech brackets.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I might have a small problem with my NH-D14. After upgrading the CPU and installing the i7-3770k on my Asus P67 Deluxe I noticed that fan brackets are pressing against my sound card. I moved the fan a little bit but it is still pressing. Are there any other fan brackets available? I noticed some people recommend using Prolimatech brackets.


Cover that back of the PCB of the sound card with electrical tape. If you turn on your system while the metal brackets and the PCB touching, it will short the card and possibly the motherboard and with the motherboard, everything else connected to it. Happened to me before actually.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I might have a small problem with my NH-D14. After upgrading the CPU and installing the i7-3770k on my Asus P67 Deluxe I noticed that fan brackets are pressing against my sound card. I moved the fan a little bit but it is still pressing. Are there any other fan brackets available? I noticed some people recommend using Prolimatech brackets.


I've used a plastic sheet like cut a piece of a plastic folder / binder the size of sound card and slip it between cooler and card. I like it better than electrical tape because it just slides in with no glue.. Electrical tape doesn't always stay stuck and leaves a gooey mess if it doesn't


----------



## Fonzi0243

I have this cooler on my fx8120 and i overclocked to 4.5 but my temps are going to high, would changing the fans make a difference or should i just get a better cooler? the voltage is 4.5 on the vcore... heats up within 2 mins it hits 61c... i really am not bothered about fan noise by the way


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonzi0243*
> 
> I have this cooler on my fx8120 and i overclocked to 4.5 but my temps are going to high, would changing the fans make a difference or should i just get a better cooler? the voltage is 4.5 on the vcore... heats up within 2 mins it hits 61c... i really am not bothered about fan noise by the way










4.5 vcore! and no smoke? Are you sure it's not 1.45??.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 vcore! and no smoke? Are you sure it's not 1.45??.


My thoughts exactly, toasty bulldozer hmmmm :drools:
Before buying new fans you can try to improve your airflow inside the case.
My Phenom II only heats up to ~52ºC with 1.5v while running Prime95, but it used to heat up to ~59 cause it was sucking the hot air expelled by the graphics card.


----------



## Fonzi0243

Hahahaha sooo sorry, yes your correct 1.45vcore ok thanks so much ill try that and see what happens


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Cover that back of the PCB of the sound card with electrical tape. If you turn on your system while the metal brackets and the PCB touching, it will short the card and possibly the motherboard and with the motherboard, everything else connected to it. Happened to me before actually.


I took the bottom brackets off and installed a third fan. It is better than dealing with electrical problems.


----------



## daver20007

Hi guy's thanks for telling me to contact Noctua ..just got an email asking saying they'll send me what I need. they where a a little slow but vary good service. kinda funny I thought they weren't going to get back to me.
so I decided to use the AMD stock mounting bracket to install it last night ..was to excited lol
and got an email this morning. I emailed them a day or two before I posted here
but ya this is how I got it on there thats my spare board
I also cut the blue locking peace in half so I could use it temps are awsome with this even with the center fan a little high
did this just after installing it


----------



## Citra

Ghetto rigging at its finest.


----------



## Icydead

Hi,

here is mine brand new baby


----------



## ohhgourami

More upgrades


----------



## chrischris

Hey guys, just bought the LGA2011 kit for $50 and got free AMD mounting kit from Noctua:



Antec 300 case fits it well. I'd rather have the cooler against my top fans then sitting low against the video card. Good spacing away from the rear exhaust. Closer then I'd like to the top fan. I wouldn't use this in a top mount PSU case. Suspect it would be too close to PSU fan

4x fans: Rear, top, side and 1 front HDD
Asus M5A97 with AMD 1055T
G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4GB DDR3 1600 fits well! Definitely check the compatibility page.
Room temp around 68deg.
Noctua's speed limiter and silent settings in mobo - 300rpm idle - 480rpm with prime95

Stock AMD cooler:
Idle - 25deg
Prime95 for 30mins - 59deg max

NH-D14:
Idle - 17deg
Prime95 for 30 mins - 33deg max

Drops 8deg idle and 26deg maxed out. Incredible decrease in temps with low fan settings! Didn't buy this to OC....but....maybe I do now


----------



## staatsof

Is that the 95 watt or 125 watt AMD 1055T


----------



## GOTFrog

If I were to want some pwm fans in this what would be the best to get.


----------



## steven88

Noctua still giving away free mounting kits when you buy NH-D14 SE2011 models?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> If I were to want some pwm fans in this what would be the best to get.


S12A's as case fans and A15's for heatsinks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Noctua still giving away free mounting kits when you buy NH-D14 SE2011 models?


No, free kits are for mounting "upgrades". 2011 to 1155 is a "downgrade" so no free kit.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> S12A's as case fans and A15's for heatsinks.


So 2 140mm on the d14?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> So 2 140mm on the d14?


Yup! That's how I've always had my D14 setup. Works better that way as you can maximize the surface area. Just make sure your case is wide enough.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> If I were to want some pwm fans in this what would be the best to get.


If you can get Thermalright TY-140, 141, 143, 145, or 147 fans at reasonable price they are all very good. TY-140, 147 are same except for color.
TY-141, 143, 145 hav3 ball bearings; 145 is same as TY-141 except for color
TY-143 same fan design as TY-140, 147 but has bigger motor (.6amp & 2500rpm) but sounds the same as Ty-140, 147 up to 1300rpm... but hold on cus it keeps going to 2500rpm!

Here in UK I can get TY-147's for £5.99 and TY-143's for £8.40


----------



## chrischris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staatsof*
> 
> Is that the 95 watt or 125 watt AMD 1055T


Can you get both with the 1055T? I had to google that and it looks like all 1055T are 125W? CPUZ says 130W.


----------



## chrischris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Noctua still giving away free mounting kits when you buy NH-D14 SE2011 models?


I want to say yes...but its a maybe. I was able to get the AMD kit after buying the SE2011 model. Other's on Redflagdeals (and a newegg review) show success in getting free kits. Others were told no by Noctua. If you bug them enough, they will give it to you.


----------



## staatsof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischris*
> 
> Can you get both with the 1055T? I had to google that and it looks like all 1055T are 125W? CPUZ says 130W.


The Gigabyte website refers to 95 & 125 watt versions?

Well you're getting fantastic temps compared to me though I have an older 4 core 975. But then I changed the fans around so that the square one is at the rear as it's close to back of the case and this way I eliminated the rear case fan. So I knew it wasn't going to be the max config but it works well enough to run Prime 95 torture test and gets to 55C.

I'm never going to do any gaming so it's fine but at idle 26C is typical for me.

THKS.


----------



## staatsof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischris*
> 
> I want to say yes...but its a maybe. I was able to get the AMD kit after buying the SE2011 model. Other's on Redflagdeals (and a newegg review) show success in getting free kits. Others were told no by Noctua. If you bug them enough, they will give it to you.


+1

I just sent them a support email asking if I could use it on an AMD installation and if so where could I find the mounting kit.
I had to send proof of purchase and then they sent it.


----------



## daver20007

I did the same mine should be here tomorrow


----------



## Airborn

Got mine today from a fellow OCN member.


----------



## itomic

Did anyone experienced this. I set my CPU to 1.45V and to 4.5Ghz. and my Noctua fans r set to low rpm.I then started P95 to get maximum heat. I discoverd that one of my towers is hot but another one isnt !!! I reinstalid to to be sure that thermal compuond isnt the problem. So could it be that heatpipes that lead to cold tower dont work well, or something like that ??


----------



## GOTFrog

That would actualy make sense if its thecfarthest tower. Since the 1stb9ne has the fan pushing in it with no air obstruction alot of air goes thru it the second as the 140mm pushing in it but with thec1st tower obstructing thecair intakevand that air as warmed up a bit so naturaly your second tower would be hoter


----------



## itomic

Hm, that can be the reason do. Second tower has no room from sucking air other then what it gets from the first tower and a bit around. Could anyone start some stress test on yours and observe whats going on so that i know its normal ??


----------



## Killalot

Hi all, nice to can finally post my NH-D14 photos, the entire rig is in my signature













I have still to give a "better look" to the inner, waiting for another vent to be mounted on the bottom









I've used a Cooler Master IC Essential E2 Thermal Paste instead of the stock one sold with the diissi, do you think is a good solution or stock paste is better?


----------



## SharpEye

Jus found this thread, here's mine :


----------



## itomic

So no one with Noctua cant help me ?? One just need to start stress test and then touch both towers to feel is one hoter then other. Simple as that.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> So no one with Noctua cant help me ?? One just need to start stress test and then touch both towers to feel is one hoter then other. Simple as that.


Well your attitude isn't going to convice many people to do it..

If I have time I'll try today.


----------



## itomic

I would appreciate that.


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> So no one with Noctua cant help me ?? One just need to start stress test and then touch both towers to feel is one hoter then other. Simple as that.


I wish I could help you, I use my old rig now as I fix the one with the cooler on :\


----------



## chrischris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> So no one with Noctua cant help me ?? One just need to start stress test and then touch both towers to feel is one hoter then other. Simple as that.


This is not the place, take it to a dedicated thread. You'll have more success.


----------



## vagabond142

Even though the club may not be all too official anymore....










:


----------



## doyll

itomic, Give it a little time. Sometimes nobody will post in for a couple of days. I'm sure someone will be along who will answer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischris*
> 
> This is not the place, take it to a dedicated thread. You'll have more success.


You come in here with 8 posts and start telling people what to do???
You are out of line.


----------



## FloJoe6669

Just got one































































I get
*49c
48c
52c
55c*
on my *2500k* at stock *(3.33GHz)* on load (prime95). Is that alright?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> Just got one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get
> *49c
> 48c
> 52c
> 55c*
> on my *2500k* at stock *(3.33GHz)* on load (prime95). Is that alright?


Your voltages are probably a bit high. I can probably get your temps running 4.0ghz.


----------



## SharpEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> Just got one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get
> *49c
> 48c
> 52c
> 55c*
> on my *2500k* at stock *(3.33GHz)* on load (prime95). Is that alright?


I get 23-26 on my i7 2600k







maybe your voltages are high : o


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> I get 23-26 on my i7 2600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe your voltages are high : o


you're joking right? 23C with a Noctua D14 under load?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> you're joking right? 23C with a Noctua D14 under load?


Don't you think those are probably idle temps??

Probably is a 18-20c or cooler room.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Don't you think those are probably idle temps??
> 
> Probably is a 18-20c or cooler room.


Yeah my guess is they are idle temps...but why would anybody compare their idle temps to someone else's load temps...and suggest to them their voltage is too high with a confused face?

FloJoe, are you running prime95 small FFTs? Because if you are, those temps look pretty normal. Small FFTs do heat up the temps quite a bit, even at stock speeds


----------



## doyll

I know it's not the same cooler or CPU but similar power and cooling specs:
i7 980 and 920 under TC14PE and Silver Arrow SB-E. Both run 42-49c @ 1050rpm 22c ambient 100% load on all cores running 2x rendering apps at same time. Can't work any harder than that.









What is your fan speed?


----------



## SharpEye

Oh sorry there, my load temps are 40-45.


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Your voltages are probably a bit high. I can probably get your temps running 4.0ghz.


the voltage is still set to auto as the cpu is still running at stock specs, ill overclock it tonight and see how i go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpEye*
> 
> I get 23-26 on my i7 2600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe your voltages are high : o


bro, thats how hot my room was at the time of testing.
you don't happen to live in Antarctica do you? l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Yeah my guess is they are idle temps...but why would anybody compare their idle temps to someone else's load temps...and suggest to them their voltage is too high with a confused face?
> 
> FloJoe, are you running prime95 small FFTs? Because if you are, those temps look pretty normal. Small FFTs do heat up the temps quite a bit, even at stock speeds


yeah it was small FFTs by memory.

EDIT: I should add that my stock intel cooler gave my ~75c-80c on load, so the NH-D14 is a big improvement! even at 55c stock.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> the voltage is still set to auto as the cpu is still running at stock specs, ill overclock it tonight and see how i go.


As long as it's not auto setting when OCing too.


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> As long as it's not auto setting when OCing too.


Don't worry ill manually adjust it when i OC it


----------



## FloJoe6669

got 4.4GHz @ 1.35v with temps under 65C, id push it more but i think 1.35v is good for a decent cpu lifetime.

on another note, my 3rd core is 9C hotter than my 1st core on load: 55C against 64C







perhaps secufirm 2 doesnt like the 90 degress board rotation in my Silverstone Raven RV01


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> got 4.4GHz @ 1.35v with temps under 65C, id push it more but i think 1.35v is good for a decent cpu lifetime.
> 
> on another note, my 3rd core is 9C hotter than my 1st core on load: 55C against 64C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps secufirm 2 doesnt like the 90 degress board rotation in my Silverstone Raven RV01


Those are some pretty good temps for 1.35V. Make sure you run p95 for 15-30 mins to give a more accurate value.

The difference between core temps is perfectly normal. My chip does the same thing.


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Those are some pretty good temps for 1.35V. Make sure you run p95 for 15-30 mins to give a more accurate value.
> 
> The difference between core temps is perfectly normal. My chip does the same thing.


thanks for the reassurance man, good to know my temps are okay .








yeah i ran intel burn test a few times and 30 minutes of P95 and all checks out so far







will do a longer p95 run a bit later


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> got 4.4GHz @ 1.35v with temps under 65C, id push it more but i think 1.35v is good for a decent cpu lifetime.
> 
> on another note, my 3rd core is 9C hotter than my 1st core on load: 55C against 64C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps secufirm 2 doesnt like the 90 degress board rotation in my Silverstone Raven RV01


Yes, that difference in temp is normal between one of the cores. My core 1 runs about 9C hotter than the rest.


----------



## chrischris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You come in here with 8 posts and start telling people what to do???
> You are out of line.


First of all, I re-read the guys post and was able to decipher that he was actually talking about the Noctua. First time I read it, I took tower as the case of the computer aka not the Noctua heatsinks. My mistake.
However, it wasn't out of line to politely tell someone they'd have better help creating their own thread. The request being ignored and now 3 pages deep only strengthens the advice.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Hm, that can be the reason do. Second tower has no room from sucking air other then what it gets from the first tower and a bit around. Could anyone start some stress test on yours and observe whats going on so that i know its normal ??


Here is my D14 for comparison temp probe placed inside top fin on both towers well running PRIME95 BLEND. Not the most accurate method but it does show a difference. By touch this is not easily felt. Temps fluctuated +/- 2 F. Two 120 mm top intake fans and one 120mm exhaust fan + the std non PWM 120/140 noctua fans W/O ULNA.. 4.56 GHz at 1.42v ambient 25-27 C


Spoiler: Tower 1 Right Side 83 F (28 C)









Spoiler: Tower 2 Left Side 89 F (32 C)


----------



## Pittster

Doing the same test as above over 30 min with a ambient temp of 25deg my front averaged 32-33Deg Rear tower 28-29Deg on the top of the towers and add 5 deg to both those values while measuring at the lower section of the towers.

That was at 4.5 1.31V with dual TY-140's at 1280rpm and I used a Fluke thermal Gun.


----------



## itomic

So it is clear that one tower is hotter then other. I have a theory why is that so. Right tower ( one with 12cm fan ) draws clean air. Tower on the left side ( 14cm fan ) draws dirty air from tower one, so it is to be expected that tower two is hotter.


----------



## ryan w

sounds plausible but has it solved your problem? still assuming you may have damaged heat pipe or the like with temperature differences that can be felt to the touch?


----------



## Tyreman

Anybody tried a Pair of NF F-12 PWMs as they move 1500rpm, slightly faster than stock setup?

Thou its probably negligible difference.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> sounds plausible but has it solved your problem? still assuming you may have damaged heat pipe or the like with temperature differences that can be felt to the touch?


I think dont think that theres a problem. Difference is there, but its not extreme so i think im good.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> sounds plausible but has it solved your problem? still assuming you may have damaged heat pipe or the like with temperature differences that can be felt to the touch?


As the heatpipes are "U" shaped and damage is usually the loss of vacuum the whole "U" stops cooling.. with one end in each of the towers.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Anybody tried a Pair of NF F-12 PWMs as they move 1500rpm, slightly faster than stock setup?
> 
> Thou its probably negligible difference.


Correct. For the money you would have spent on the fans there wouldn't be a huge difference.


----------



## maxedshotz

Hi I know I'm not part of the club yet because I need a lga 1155 mounting system. Then I can finally join this club. Can someone hook me up with a lga 1155 mounting system?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> As the heatpipes are "U" shaped and damage is usually the loss of vacuum the whole "U" stops cooling.. with one end in each of the towers.


good point


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxedshotz*
> 
> Hi I know I'm not part of the club yet because I need a lga 1155 mounting system. Then I can finally join this club. Can someone hook me up with a lga 1155 mounting system?


I replied to you in another thread
basically go to red flag deals..... hot deals....comp and look up the cooler chat about it tells y what to do.


----------



## chrischris

Easier to post a link then to type all of that 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischris84*
> Noctua will send you ANY kit you need for free!!!! I emailed all info/receipt scans located in the upgrade kit form to [email protected]. They're shipping me an AMD kit Monday


----------



## MultiDoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Anybody tried a Pair of NF F-12 PWMs as they move 1500rpm, slightly faster than stock setup?
> 
> Thou its probably negligible difference.


Actually I have replaced the stock fans (NF-P12 and NF-P14) with an NF-F12PWM and an NF-A15PWM. Performance is better and at the same time it's even more silent









I used the stock fans onthe case, so no problems of added costs, and I recommend this "mod".


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MultiDoc*
> 
> Actually I have replaced the stock fans (NF-P12 and NF-P14) with an NF-F12PWM and an NF-A15PWM. Performance is better and at the same time it's even more silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the stock fans onthe case, so no problems of added costs, and I recommend this "mod".


i was actually wondering how the hell can i do that...

im tempting myself in buying a f12 and a15 and swap them.... but i just cant figure out on how to adapt them to the nhd14... please enlighten us


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i was actually wondering how the hell can i do that...
> 
> im tempting myself in buying a f12 and a15 and swap them.... but i just cant figure out on how to adapt them to the nhd14... please enlighten us


a15 has a spacing of holes like a normal 120mm fan so fits perfectly without any problem.



I replaced the fans on 2xNF-A15PWM. tis is a technological marvel, they are quiet even at full speed


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> a15 has a spacing of holes like a normal 120mm fan so fits perfectly without any problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the fans on 2xNF-A15PWM. tis is a technological marvel, they are quiet even at full speed


Could you mount them turned a quarter turn? So the 140mm is mobo to side cover?

Just curious because some cases don't have enough room for 150mm from RAM to cover.


----------



## ehume

Those may fit, but standard hole spacing for 120mm fans is 105x105mm.


----------



## doyll

Am I missing something?

NF-A15 = 105mm spacing = normal 120mm fan mount spacing.

NF-A14 = 124.5mm spacing = normal 140mm fan mount spacing


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Could you mount them turned a quarter turn? So the 140mm is mobo to side cover?
> 
> Just curious because some cases don't have enough room for 150mm from RAM to cover.


steel clips will not fit into the fan because it is not symmetric. but if you use something else to install it then it will fit









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> NF-A15 = 105mm spacing = normal 120mm fan mount spacing.
> 
> NF-A14 = 124.5mm spacing = normal 140mm fan mount spacing


that's the beauty of it


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> steel clips will not fit into the fan because it is not symmetric. but if you use something else to install it then it will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the beauty of it


So Noctua clips have wire running between mount holes in fan.










Thermalright and Phanteks mounts for 120mm fan mount (105mm) have the ends hooking into fan.









Thermalrigth TY-14x fans have very similar look without the brown square cornered bits. No idea what they are there for unless it's so they aren't infringing on TY-14x design. I can say the airflow is different pattern off of flat sides than round sides.


----------



## Tyreman

To mount the NF A15's on NH D14 I had removed the vibration isolaters, cut then filed off the one side of the square mounts, installed the fan hold clips
then mounted them turned so the side remaining with square mount goes cross ways instead of up down.

In my non scientific tests I found using a NF F12 PWM on the front with the middle,sandwich fan being NF A15 gave best performance overall.

Having both NF A15's, same positions as above "seems" about 1-2 degrees more here

EDIT: Removed middle fan on NH D14 cooler the NF A15 and installed the NF-P14 PWM now


----------



## PontiacGTX

Do you think that NH D14 could stand with 3 fans 1x 140x25 middle, 2x 120x25 on each side inside NZXT Tempest 410????


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Do you think that NH D14 could stand with 3 fans 1x 140x25 middle, 2x 120x25 on each side inside NZXT Tempest 410????


Don't know about that specific brand of fan(s) but I have used 3 Noctuas on the cooler

Dropped temps only 'bout another degree to degree and half


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Don't know about that specific brand of fan(s) but I have used 3 Noctuas on the cooler
> 
> Dropped temps only 'bout another degree to degree and half


which case is urs?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> which case is urs?


Antec P280

1 NF A15 under top front most grille as inlet air
(silverstone brand magnetic air filter grille on top on exterior)

2 NF P12 behind front air filter, inlet air

1 NF P12 on other side of interior hd cage blowing thru, in UPPER quick mount where HDs are
1 NF S12A FLX on other side of interior hd cage blowing thru, in LOWEST quick mount no HDS here

All case slots open in rear, tubing grommets removed.

Restrictive case "grille"(small holes) cut out in rear. Air goes out nicely with out fan.
EDIT: but currently testing with 1 NF S12A FLX for removing/exhausting air here

fans running with no speed reduction


----------



## ehume

Adding a third fan to the D14 gets you less and less as the power of the first two fans increases. If you use low power fans for their quietness, a third fan may help you. But the D14 is already quiet . . .


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Adding a third fan to the D14 gets you less and less as the power of the first two fans increases. If you use low power fans for their quietness, a third fan may help you. But the D14 is already quiet . . .


I would like to wring the potential of NH D14 with a tri fan setup like...

Koolance 12025HBK+ Scythe Kaze Maru 2+Koolance 12025HBK
or
Similar with a better middle fan


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Adding a third fan to the D14 gets you less and less as the power of the first two fans increases. If you use low power fans for their quietness, a third fan may help you. But the D14 is already quiet . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to wring the potential of NH D14 with a tri fan setup like...
> 
> Koolance 12025HBK+ Scythe Kaze Maru 2+Koolance 12025HBK
> or
> Similar with a better middle fan
Click to expand...

Look at item 4 in my sig. Seven chapters there.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Look at item 4 in my sig. Seven chapters there.


I have seen that before(120+140 mix), also I found that Bgear b-Blaster/Yate Loon D14SH-12 could be a good replacement for Kaze Maru...let me check Chapter 3: In and Out Games









Do you know which isthe static pressure of D14SH-12?


----------



## mgrande465

Hi! I will be getting one of these soon but I was wondering, will the cooler look good in the Phantom 820?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Hi! I will be getting one of these soon but I was wondering, will the cooler look good in the Phantom 820?


See my review. I put an NH-D14 in a Phantom 820.


----------



## skitz9417

has anyone overclocked a x4 955 be with a nh-d14 ?


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Finally 4017Mhz OCCT Stable at NB 2678Mhz
> 
> Windows 7 64bit of course...


hey what are u temps with that cooler


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Hi! I will be getting one of these soon but I was wondering, will the cooler look good in the Phantom 820?


Google is your friend:thumb:
Try searching for "phantom 820 with nh-d14"
Then click on images.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Hello , i just discovered this thread and i wanted to share my results with you, if you have any suggestions or adives plz share them with me.

I got an FX-8350 with NH-D14

I have overclock the cpu to 4.5ghz at 1.416volt and my temps reach 59-60c after 3-4hours of prime 95 Large FTP Stress test. But most of the times even with prime the temps are 55-57celsius.

No way in the world some daily programs i use or games would push these temps apart of the stress tests programs, so i think its ok till summer arrives that i will sure lower my overclock,

I got the normal fans that they come with the NH-D14 and i contacted with noctua , they were so fast replying and they offered me free of charge an extra fan mounting kit to add an extra fan in it, and i accepted, Noctua as far as i understand is the best ever company that i have communicate and they were really helpful and very pleasant to me , thumbs up for Noctua!!!









By your opinion are my temps ok? AMD reccomends 62celsius to be safe but i pushed it to 69-70c before it force close to rescue from any damage, but that was 4.8ghz









So for n ow i think im fine at 4.5ghz , i live in Greece so the temps are high here, my room has like 25-30celsius if that makes sense.

Anyone else with FX-8350 and this cooler to share the results ?

Maybe i do something wrong? or im fine in this sweet spot so far?

Thanks in advance people.

NOCTUA FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VindalooJim

I apologise in advance for the poor picture quality.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Hello , i just discovered this thread and i wanted to share my results with you, if you have any suggestions or adives plz share them with me.
> 
> I got an FX-8350 with NH-D14
> 
> I have overclock the cpu to 4.5ghz at 1.416volt and my temps reach 59-60c after 3-4hours of prime 95 Large FTP Stress test. But most of the times even with prime the temps are 55-57celsius.
> 
> By your opinion are my temps ok? AMD reccomends 62celsius to be safe but i pushed it to 69-70c before it force close to rescue from any damage, but that was 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for n ow i think im fine at 4.5ghz , i live in Greece so the temps are high here, my room has like 25-30celsius if that makes sense.
> 
> Anyone else with FX-8350 and this cooler to share the results ?
> 
> Maybe i do something wrong? or im fine in this sweet spot so far?
> 
> Thanks in advance people.
> 
> NOCTUA FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!


A mate has 8350 under a Phanteks TC14PE with Noctua fans and has successfully ran it at 5.0GHZ. Thats on an open test station and the Noctua fans are better than stock fans and has cooler intake temp is 20c. But TC14PE is not but maybe 2c better cooling.

With 25-30c ambient you can expect 5-10c higher temps than most of us will get. And if your case is not cooling properly the cooler intake air temp could easily be 35-40c. If we assume for a minute that this is happening and your CPU is 70c than your delta temp is 30-35c.. which is good cooling. Not good CPU temp though.

I think spec is 65c max operating.


----------



## Recal

Looking to get the NH-D14 for my FT02 Build;

Silverstone FT02
i5 3570K
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5-TH
8GB Corsair 1600 Low Profile
EVGA GTX660 Superclocked
Seasonic X-660 Gold PSU

I'm hoping to get the SE2011 ND-D14 with the Noctua NM-I3 Mounting Kit for my 1155 board. I'm wanting to get the PWM fans.

Just want to confirm the SE2011 version with the mounting kit will install on my 1155 board with no issues?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recal*
> 
> Looking to get the NH-D14 for my FT02 Build;
> 
> Silverstone FT02
> i5 3570K
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5-TH
> 8GB Corsair 1600 Low Profile
> EVGA GTX660 Superclocked
> Seasonic X-660 Gold PSU
> 
> I'm hoping to get the SE2011 ND-D14 with the Noctua NM-I3 Mounting Kit for my 1155 board. I'm wanting to get the PWM fans.
> 
> Just want to confirm the SE2011 version with the mounting kit will install on my 1155 board with no issues?


Yes, If you buy the NM-13 mounting kit you can mount the NH-D14 SE2011 cooler on LGA1155


----------



## RickH

You might want to buy the new NM-i115x mounting kit instead. It was designed specifically for only the 1155, 1156, and new Haswell 1150 sockets so they were able to avoid making any compromises for compatibility with the old 775 and 1366 boards. It looks like the backplate is a little bigger to spread the load better, fits a little tighter, and it has hardmounted posts. It's a small difference and either kit would work fine, but you might as well get the latest version.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> A mate has 8350 under a Phanteks TC14PE with Noctua fans and has successfully ran it at 5.0GHZ. Thats on an open test station and the Noctua fans are better than stock fans and has cooler intake temp is 20c. But TC14PE is not but maybe 2c better cooling.
> 
> With 25-30c ambient you can expect 5-10c higher temps than most of us will get. And if your case is not cooling properly the cooler intake air temp could easily be 35-40c. If we assume for a minute that this is happening and your CPU is 70c than your delta temp is 30-35c.. which is good cooling. Not good CPU temp though.
> 
> I think spec is 65c max operating.


I have boot to windows at 5ghz but its no where stable , air coolers are not capable to run this speed stable no matter what,

i heard people running 4.7ghz with good air coolers like nh-d14 but thats in very cold weather countries with rly low temps, and its doable.

At the moment i lowered my clock to 4.4ghz and it runs very fast id say, no point to increase it as my temps in 100% for hours dont pass 51c and im more than happy with that


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> I have boot to windows at 5ghz but its no where stable , *air coolers are not capable to run this speed stable no matter what,*
> 
> i heard people running 4.7ghz with good air coolers like nh-d14 but thats in very cold weather countries with rly low temps, and its doable.
> 
> At the moment i lowered my clock to 4.4ghz and it runs very fast id say, no point to increase it as my temps in 100% for hours dont pass 51c and im more than happy with that


Whatever.








So my mate did better in the silicone chip lottery than you did.

Just because you haven't been able to do it is no reason to doubt my integrity and insult me by insinuating I am a liar.

You build an 8350 9 days ago and are now an authority on what can and cannot be done with one on air??: mad:

I know what I say is true .. I don't tell lies and having been here for quite awhile now people know that. I know what my friend has done with his 8350. I know exactly what his system is and is running 5.0GHZ in ambient is 19-21c right now. I don't care if you agree with me but don't doubt my integrity!!









Now you need to move on..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> I have boot to windows at 5ghz but its no where stable , air coolers are not capable to run this speed stable no matter what,
> 
> i heard people running 4.7ghz with good air coolers like nh-d14 but thats in very cold weather countries with rly low temps, and its doable.
> 
> At the moment i lowered my clock to 4.4ghz and it runs very fast id say, no point to increase it as my temps in 100% for hours dont pass 51c and im more than happy with that


Im sorry but my 8350 is actually capable of doing 5GHz on reasonable volts.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my mate did better in the silicone chip lottery than you did.
> 
> Just because you haven't been able to do it is no reason to doubt my integrity and insult me by insinuating I am a liar.
> 
> You build an 8350 9 days ago and are now an authority on what can and cannot be done with one on air??: mad:
> 
> I know what I say is true .. I don't tell lies and having been here for quite awhile now people know that. I know what my friend has done with his 8350. I know exactly what his system is and is running 5.0GHZ in ambient is 19-21c right now. I don't care if you agree with me but don't doubt my integrity!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you need to move on..


Your mate is Ranger? aye i believe his integrity







testbeds don't improve temps at all with better airflow....google it if ya dont believe me...its a fallacy if u believe this







...... and when did he call you a liar lol

Ranger doesnt even stress successfully at 5ghz to warrant being able to say its stable. he stresses using normal IBT 5 runs which is in fact no good for piledriver. I built my 8350 since its launched and used 2 noctua aircoolers through winter too does this giveme some insight what the 8350 can do on air?

5ghz? dont make me laugh....

now u need to move on


----------



## Rangerjr1

Lol knew it wouldnt last long.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Your mate is Ranger? aye i believe his integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testbeds don't improve temps at all with better airflow....google it if ya dont believe me...its a fallacy if u believe this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... and when did he call you a liar lol
> 
> Ranger doesnt even stress successfully at 5ghz to warrant being able to say its stable. he stresses using normal IBT 5 runs which is in fact no good for piledriver. I built my 8350 since its launched and used 2 noctua aircoolers through winter too does this giveme some insight what the 8350 can do on air?
> 
> 5ghz? dont make me laugh....
> 
> now u need to move on


Its stable enough to do every day tasks like surfing the web and playing games. And by games i mean BF3, Crysis 3 and such. I dont need it to pass AVX. As long as it doesnt crash im fine.

We have different opinions on what is "stable" and what is not.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Its stable enough to do every day tasks like surfing the web and playing games. And by games i mean BF3, Crysis 3 and such. I dont need it to pass AVX. As long as it doesnt crash im fine.
> 
> We have different opinions on what is "stable" and what is not.


this i know dude but dont have your mates calling other people out for your fake clocks lol...by fake i mean you cant use it to its full potential or itll kill you...so please dont take this wrong way its not intended to cause harm

you can game on 5ghz its not a big deal lol.


----------



## gertruude

DP


----------



## gertruude

DP


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> this i know dude but dont have your mates calling other people out for your fake clocks lol...by fake i mean you cant use it to its full potential or itll kill you...so please dont take this wrong way its not intended to cause harm
> 
> you can game on 5ghz its not a big deal lol.


Well gaming is all i do, i dont fold or anything.

I might have given the wrong impression. If it passes NORMAL IBT. Its stable in games and every day use. I cant claim its stable in folding because its probably not.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Your mate is Ranger? aye i believe his integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testbeds don't improve temps at all with better airflow....google it if ya dont believe me...its a fallacy if u believe this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... and when did he call you a liar lol
> 
> Ranger doesnt even stress successfully at 5ghz to warrant being able to say its stable. he stresses using normal IBT 5 runs which is in fact no good for piledriver. I built my 8350 since its launched and used 2 noctua aircoolers through winter too does this giveme some insight what the 8350 can do on air?
> 
> 5ghz? dont make me laugh....
> 
> now u need to move on


I apologize
I believed what I was told and now cannot back it up with proof.









I've tried to get him to give me proof and he says and he said:
Quote:


> [22:04:2013:15:38]: Belive it or dont
> [22:04:2013:15:38]: I. DONT. CARE.
> [22:04:2013:15:38: What others believe.


Sorry I said it was being done.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Gertruude, you saw with your own eyes that i did 30 runs of IBT, not 5.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> I have boot to windows at 5ghz but its no where stable , air coolers are not capable to run this speed stable no matter what,
> 
> i heard people running 4.7ghz with good air coolers like nh-d14 but thats in very cold weather countries with rly low temps, and its doable.
> 
> At the moment i lowered my clock to 4.4ghz and it runs very fast id say, no point to increase it as my temps in 100% for hours dont pass 51c and im more than happy with that


Sorry mate.
I can't proof it.
I took a mate at his word and now he won't prove it.


----------



## shampoo911

ehmm actually.... i have my 8350... at 4.8ghz... COMPLETELY stable at 1.44v

proof...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2778030

more proof

http://valid.canardpc.com/2778030

so as for "3n3rg3ia", you have been lawyered dude...

MORE PROOF (that i run my 8350 on a nh-d14):





oh... and temps...

maximum ultra top temps: 60ºC on each core
socket temp: 58ºC
MB temp: 47ºC

maybe you are doing something wrong, overvolting your cpu, maybe killing it...

lawyered...

EDIT: oh i forgot... i live in Venezuela, south america... friggin rain forest all around... NORMAL ambient temps, 36ºC... and with air conditioning, 21ºC... LAWYERED AGAIN


----------



## itomic

Validation isnt proof for full stable OC.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Validation isnt proof for full stable OC.


no point in making false statements...


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Validation isnt proof for *not* full stable OC.


There fixed it for you,


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> ehmm actually.... i have my 8350... at 4.8ghz... COMPLETELY stable at 1.44v
> 
> proof...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2778030
> 
> more proof
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2778030
> 
> so as for "3n3rg3ia", you have been lawyered dude...
> 
> MORE PROOF (that i run my 8350 on a nh-d14):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh... and temps...
> 
> maximum ultra top temps: 60ºC on each core
> socket temp: 58ºC
> MB temp: 47ºC
> 
> maybe you are doing something wrong, overvolting your cpu, maybe killing it...
> 
> lawyered...
> 
> EDIT: oh i forgot... i live in Venezuela, south america... friggin rain forest all around... NORMAL ambient temps, 36ºC... and with air conditioning, 21ºC... LAWYERED AGAIN


People have such different Ideas of what is considered stable and what are acceptable temps , it makes it way too easy to start an arguement







.

Shampoo , what defines a system as being 100% stable in your mind? Also, the 1.44 volts that you quote, is that at load , or idle? What level of LLC are you using?

If I were to suggest prime 95 for stability testing, could you produce a screen shot while prime is running, that incorporates all the programs and information in the screen shot below running your [email protected] 4.8 ghz 1.44 volts?
I'm just trying to see if we have a similar idea of what stability is


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> People have such different Ideas of what is considered stable and what are acceptable temps , it makes it way too easy to start an arguement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Shampoo , what defines a system as being 100% stable in your mind? Also, the 1.44 volts that you quote, is that at load , or idle? What level of LLC are you using?
> 
> If I were to suggest prime 95 for stability testing, could you produce a screen shot while prime is running, that incorporates all the programs and information in the screen shot below running your [email protected] 4.8 ghz 1.44 volts?
> I'm just trying to see if we have a similar idea of what stability is


kinda messy the pic... but here you go... missed by a couple of celsius... remember that im running on air...



EDIT: cssorkinman... i mean stable as:

1- lack of bsod
2- not crashing to desktop
3- reasonable temps
4- capable of passing almost any 3dmark benchmark (being the most stressing "vantage")

and i have LLC on very high...

and the idle and load voltages, can be seen in the screenshot i just uploaded...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> kinda messy the pic... but here you go... missed by a couple of celsius... remember that im running on air...


You have a very good chip there. Any Idea what batch number it is?

Thanks for taking the time to post that.
A little toasty for some people, I believe that 62C is the recommended maximum- wouldn't want you to damage such a good Vish. Impressive that it was able to maintain stability







.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You have a very good chip there. Any Idea what batch number it is?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post that.
> A little toasty for some people, I believe that 62C is the recommended maximum- wouldn't want you to damage such a good Vish. Impressive that it was able to maintain stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


where do i check that number??

yeah i was kinda freaking out when it passed the 62ºC mark... i was actually impressed too haha...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> where do i check that number??
> 
> yeah i was kinda freaking out when it passed the 62ºC mark... i was actually impressed too haha...


Its on the heatspreader ( lid ) of the chip, next time you reseat your cooler you should check to see what number it is







.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Its on the heatspreader ( lid ) of the chip, next time you reseat your cooler you should check to see what number it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


oh... well... i kinda do that monthly... with my old rig i did that monthly... always with mx-2... on this rig, i used mx-4...


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> kinda messy the pic... but here you go... missed by a couple of celsius... remember that im running on air...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: cssorkinman... i mean stable as:
> 
> 1- lack of bsod
> 2- not crashing to desktop
> 3- reasonable temps
> 4- capable of passing almost any 3dmark benchmark (being the most stressing "vantage")
> 
> and i have LLC on very high...
> 
> and the idle and load voltages, can be seen in the screenshot i just uploaded...


If you put a couple of higher cfm fans on your temps will come down. I use Thermalright TY-143 as they are only £9.00 and [email protected]
You might find ehume's Secrets of the D14 interesting
http://www.overclock.net/t/1189963/secrets-of-the-d14-chapter-6-high-performance-fans-images-ahead-may-load-slowly


----------



## shampoo911

im planning on getting these ones...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00632FL8A/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A23NVCSO4PYH3S

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AED7XFI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A23NVCSO4PYH3S

maybe i can lower like 2 or maybe 4 degrees...

and probably changing the front intake fan.... for this one

http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-Spectre-Pro-230mm-BFF-LPRO-23030B-RP/dp/B008924G2O/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1366678793&sr=1-2&keywords=230mm+fan

remember that i live in the rainforest... as of today at 20:33, the temperature outside is of 29ºC... kinda windy and humid as f***.


----------



## doyll

Hearing good things about NF-A15

All fans in my case except GPU are speed controlled by CPU fan socket PWM signal.. idle slow and quiet and speed up as airflow and CPU need more cooling.. so can only hear them when system is working hard.


----------



## itomic

It seems to be a good chip but couple minutes of P95 isnt considered to be full stable for serious overclockers. If u are satisfied with stability of your chip good for u, but common knowledge is that u have to pass hours of P95, OCCT and other real world scenarios to consider your clocks good for 24/7.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> It seems to be a good chip but couple minutes of P95 isnt considered to be full stable for serious overclockers. If u are satisfied with stability of your chip good for u, but common knowledge is that u have to pass hours of P95, OCCT and other real world scenarios to consider your clocks good for 24/7.


Many hours of P95 for an FX chip is just stupid. It will crash a stock 8350.


----------



## itomic

I prefer OCCT, its best for find stability.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Many hours of P95 for an FX chip is just stupid. It will crash a stock 8350.


nope it crashes some so don't imply it crashes all







i can [email protected]


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nope it crashes some so don't imply it crashes all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can [email protected]


Mine crashes no matter what in prime95.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nope it crashes some so don't imply it crashes all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can [email protected]


Mine crashes no matter what in prime95.


----------



## doyll

This is Official Noctua NH-D14 Club thread. We should not be rambling on about overclocking here.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> This is Official Noctua NH-D14 Club thread. We should not be rambling on about overclocking here.


NH-D14 Thread is only a subpart of the website OVERCLOCK.net.

I think its perfectly appropriate to talk about overclocking that involves air cooling in this thread ;ppPpPpPPpPpPP


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> *NH-D14 Thread is only a subpart of the website* OVERCLOCK.net.


Exactly

And there are also sub-part threads for your FX 8350 overclock.. or start a new thread. This tread was started for NH-D14 Club discussion.. not FX 8350 overclocking.

So if you want to continue talking about FX 8350 overclock please do it on threads for that kind of thing.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Exactly
> 
> And there are also sub-part threads for your FX 8350 overclock.. or start a new thread. This tread was started for NH-D14 Club discussion.. not FX 8350 overclocking.
> 
> So if you want to continue talking about FX 8350 overclock please do it on threads for that kind of thing.


I did not start the whole 8350 overclocking talk. Infact you and some other guy did.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I did not start the whole 8350 overclocking talk. Infact you and some other guy did.


But you refuse to stop posting here and move to where it belongs.

My post #3283
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> This is Official Noctua NH-D14 Club thread. We should not be rambling on about overclocking here.


Pretty simple "we" points at no-one and include all of us who are off topic.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Well I made some improvement with my nh-d14 and Noctua has send me an extra fan mounting kit to add a 3rd fan, I installed it and my temps now at full load are 49celsius at 4.5ghz , those temps came up from prime 95 3 hours run on maximum heat/ power consumption mode.. But I called no one lier mate, I asked if I have defective heat sink while I couldn't reach stable 4.7ghz without passing 65celsius! But now that I got the headroom for it I might stay at 4.5ghz :-D I don't see any benefit from it while playing world of Warcraft or ship sim . Maybe for the drill but no1 has convince me yet to do so. No hard feelings but I flamed no one but from the other side I was upset with my overclock and my high temps that now got solved with the Power if Noctua!!!!!


----------



## ceaze one

ughhh &*^)&*^*#









The only time I hate the NH-D14 for it's size is now, since I'm moving cross country. I'll probably just put it in it's original box and carry it in a bag as a personal item on the plane rather than shipping it.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

*NH-D14-TITAN-3WAY*

There's still no reason to water cool, even in a 3-way SLI configuration. This Noctua NH-D14 provides even better CPU and overall case temperatures after a recent migration project away from a 7970 CrossFireX configuration over to a 3-way SLI TITAN setup:



The XFX 7970 Double D and Ghost air cooling design really pumped a lot of hot air into the case, jacking up the CPU and case temperatures:



The TITAN cards are forcing most of the heat out the back instead...


----------



## skitz9417

my nh-d14

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/cam00043h.jpg/


----------



## OcSlave

Can't believe i've nearly had this cooler for 4 years.
I said to the mr's way back then, " this present will last a long time ".

I think it's the only thing in my system i never think about upgrading


----------



## ehume

I ordered mine from Linke Computer in Hong Kong on March 10, 2010, for $69.99US, plus $13.39 shipping and handling to New Jersey. Three years of man-handling, being dropped, bent, taken on and off the cpu/motherboard and a myriad fan changes, and still it cools like a champ.

So, in addition to actually being a champion cooler, the NH-D14 is built like a tank. It's tough.


----------



## ace ventura069

Here is mine with 2 sp120 high performance edition


----------



## Evil Penguin

I took a different approach.











Removed the corner rubbers and added washers.


----------



## ace ventura069

hehe nice









both ways works so


----------



## VindalooJim

Hello

I am thinking of getting another NF-P14 to install on my hard drive cage to help lower my GPU temps. Here is what I am proposing (sorry for the crude quality photo) but you get the idea,



I will adjust the PCIe cables if necessary.

So - Yay or nay?


----------



## Evil Penguin

Nay, VindaloonJim.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Nay, VindaloonJim.


Would you kindly go into more detail Saruman?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am thinking of getting another NF-P14 to install on my hard drive cage to help lower my GPU temps. Here is what I am proposing (sorry for the crude quality photo) but you get the idea,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will adjust the PCIe cables if necessary.
> 
> So - Yay or nay?


Nay
Why?
What are your GPUs' temps now?
I seriously doubt you will gain anything but noise trying to draw air from a HDD cage with hdd's.. not much available air to draw


----------



## VindalooJim

It will be pulling air in from the front intake fan so there should be plenty of air to draw in aswell as drawing in air from the fan on the bottom underneath the HDD.


----------



## doyll

Without knowing what your GPU temps are I can't help.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Without knowing what your GPU temps are I can't help.


Well as you will know that depends on ambient temp, fan speed, GPU load... so it changes all the time.

Basically my temps are fine (both idle & under load)- they don't need lowering per say. But you know how it is - wanting to tweak your rig to squeeze out the best possibly performance of your rig.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Would you kindly go into more detail Saruman?


You have plenty of intake already, I don't see adding another fan in that location as beneficial enough.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> You have plenty of intake already, I don't see adding another fan in that location as beneficial enough.


Thank you. Would you say then that there was not much I could do to improve my case airflow?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Thank you. Would you say then that there was not much I could do to improve my case airflow?


Try to remove top exhaust.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Try to remove top exhaust.


And this would help how?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> And this would help how?


It interfers with the way air flows through the heatsink. Think a bit.


----------



## VindalooJim

Yeah it can do if it's in front of the heatsinks air flow, my top exhaust fan is behind the air flow of my heatsink so it shouldn't be interfering with the cool air, just exhasuting the hot ai coming out the back.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Yeah it can do if it's in front of the heatsinks air flow, my top exhaust fan is behind the air flow of my heatsink so it shouldn't be interfering with the cool air, just exhasuting the hot ai coming out the back.


You seem quite sure of whats good for your airflow and what is not. Why do you ask if you dont accept advice? I dont see why the TOP exhaust fans will help with temps.

Infact, try to unmount the top fan and mount it on your cooler. Could get it a bit cooler.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You seem quite sure of whats good for your airflow and what is not. Why do you ask if you dont accept advice? I dont see why the TOP exhaust fans will help with temps.
> 
> Infact, try to unmount the top fan and mount it on your cooler. Could get it a bit cooler.


I am not dismissing advice, but on the other hand I don't have to think it is a good idea. We have exhaust fans for a reason. Heat rises.

I ask because you never know when some one may have a good suggestion but I don't have to blindly accept advice.

I was also referring to intake airflow not exhaust airflow.

Please do not get offended.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I am not dismissing advice, but on the other hand I don't have to think it is a good idea. We have exhaust fans for a reason. Heat rises.
> 
> I ask because you never know when some one may have a good suggestion but I don't have to blindly accept advice.
> 
> I was also referring to intake airflow not exhaust airflow.
> 
> Please do not get offended.


The way heat rises is SO IRRELEVANT when it comes to airflow in a case. The force that makes hot air rise is not powerfull enough to make a difference. I saw your PC on your profile and the 140mm is allmost smack ontop of the heatsink which may or may not pull hot air from the GPUs through the heatsink and out of the case. If you remove the top fan it may just go through the back exhuast.

I have tried to many different combinations and i talk regularly to and have gotten advice MANY times from one of the best air coolers on this forum.

Atleast try my advice and then give feedback. sorry for the wall of thext but I figured i had to explain how it worked because you didnt seem to get it.

Just forget the whole "hot air rises" deal because its not relevant. AT ALL.

Edit: If you have a fan mount in the sidepanel put a fan there to pull out hot GPU air. this way we can completely eliminate the chance that it might go through the heatsink.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I am not dismissing advice, but on the other hand I don't have to think it is a good idea. We have exhaust fans for a reason. Heat rises.
> .


Heat rises until fans get involved, than fans trump the "heat rises" theory. The key to good temps is good case airflow. If you don't have good case airflow the case air heats up and than of course so does everything else.

I use a small indoor/outdoor wired remote digital thermometer and position probe in areas of airflow I want cool. Than monitor it to see what the temp is compared to room ambient. You can expect these temps to be a couple c above ambient but more than 4c at full stress/load is all I will allow. Now have fun.


----------



## itomic

Definitely yay for extra fan. U can get only better temps for your GPU-s not worse !! Removing top fan wouldnt help u a bit for lowering temps. That fan helps to cool warm HS and thats it.


----------



## VindalooJim

I've bought a NF-P14 for my HDD cage. I will be installing it tomorrow


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I've bought a NF-P14 for my HDD cage. I will be installing it tomorrow


just curious, any reason why you went with the older P14 versus the new A14?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> just curious, any reason why you went with the older P14 versus the new A14?


Just because all my other are P12 /P14s. I want to keep them matching plus I don't think the A14s fit in 120mm mounting holes however the NF-P14s do.


----------



## itomic

Thats the stupidest info i have read on this thread that top exhaust fan pulls heat from GPU trough CPU heatsink !! let us know when u test it did u get lower gpu-s temps.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Thats the stupidest info i have read on this thread that top exhaust fan pulls heat from GPU trough CPU heatsink !! let us know when u test it did u get lower gpu-s temps.


I know right


----------



## ehume

A couple of years ago people tried top exhaust vs top intake. Top intake was cooler.

The problem with top exhaust is that air is heated by your motherboard components as it rises, and presents warmer air for your heatsink to cool. If you have a gpu that blows its hot air into the case and not out the back, a top exhaust pulls that up too.

The knowledge has been around a few years. The reason Intel chose the bottom-front, top-back cooling is that when they chose that, motherboard components like the north bridge and chipset needed cooling more than the cpu. Now that is reversed. Hence the revised advised cooling plan.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> A couple of years ago people tried top exhaust vs top intake. Top intake was cooler.
> 
> The problem with top exhaust is that air is heated by your motherboard components as it rises, and presents warmer air for your heatsink to cool. If you have a gpu that blows its ht air into the case and not out the back, a top exhaust pulls that up too.
> 
> The knowledge has been around a few years. The reason Intel chose the bottom-front, top-back cooling is that when they chose that, motherboard components like the north bridge and chipset needed cooling more than the cpu. Now that is reversed. Hence the revised advised cooling plan.


"The problem with top exhaust is that air is heated by your motherboard components as it rises, and presents warmer air for your heatsink to cool. If you have a gpu that blows its ht air into the case and not out the back, a top exhaust pulls that up too."

This is what ive been trying to say the whole freaking time.

Remember guys; Air goes where yu push it.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> "The problem with top exhaust is that air is heated by your motherboard components as it rises, and presents warmer air for your heatsink to cool. If you have a gpu that blows its ht air into the case and not out the back, a top exhaust pulls that up too."
> 
> This is what ive been trying to say the whole freaking time.
> 
> Remember guys; Air goes where yu push it.


I can readily confirm this observation with some recent measurements. I recently switched from CrossFireX to a 3-way SLI setup in my Cosmos II case, and this move lowered temperatures by approximately 5C across the board, case, GPU and CPU temperatures all went down. The primary reason for this drop is a major difference in GPU cooling design: The TITAN SLI configuration pushes most heat out the back of the case; the XFX Double D/Ghost HD7970 CrossFireX setup exhausted most of the heat into the case itself.




Under 100% folding load (3960X CPU and all three TITAN/Kepler GPUs) the case temperature is 23.5C, 2.5C above ambient. This is 4.2C lower than the CrossFireX setup under the same load, which was 6.7C above ambient.

Under 100% folding load, the new TITAN configuration averages 64C across all six 3960X CPU cores, 27C away from Tj Max. This is 5C lower than the CrossFireX setup, where the CPU was fully loaded at 69C with a Tj Max delta of 22C.

Under 100% folding load, the TITAN GPUs averaged 59.3C across all three cards clocking at an average boost rate of 1040.6MHz . This is 6.2C lower than the CrossFireX setup under the same load, averaging 65.5C between both HD7970s while clocking at 1000MHz.

For more benchmarks, please visit the build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-gtx-titan-3-way-sli-cosmos-ii-msi-x79-3960x/50_50


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> I can readily confirm this observation with some recent measurements. I recently switched from CrossFireX to a 3-way SLI setup in my Cosmos II case, and this move lowered temperatures by approximately 5C across the board, case, GPU and CPU temperatures all went down. The primary reason for this drop is a major difference in GPU cooling design: The TITAN SLI configuration pushes most heat out the back of the case; the XFX Double D/Ghost HD7970 CrossFireX setup exhausted most of the heat into the case itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under 100% folding load (3960X CPU and all three TITAN/Kepler GPUs) the case temperature is 23.5C, 2.5C above ambient. This is 4.2C lower than the CrossFireX setup under the same load, which was 6.7C above ambient.
> 
> Under 100% folding load, the new TITAN configuration averages 64C across all six 3960X CPU cores, 27C away from Tj Max. This is 5C lower than the CrossFireX setup, where the CPU was fully loaded at 69C with a Tj Max delta of 22C.
> 
> Under 100% folding load, the TITAN GPUs averaged 59.3C across all three cards clocking at an average boost rate of 1040.6MHz . This is 6.2C lower than the CrossFireX setup under the same load, averaging 65.5C between both HD7970s while clocking at 1000MHz.
> 
> For more benchmarks, please visit the build log:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-gtx-titan-3-way-sli-cosmos-ii-msi-x79-3960x/50_50


Yea... Vindaloojim and the croatian guy think i dont know anything...


----------



## steven88

So all fans should be intake including the top 2? Wouldn't that choke the crap out of your rear 120mm exhaust?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> So all fans should be intake including the top 2? Wouldn't that choke the crap out of your rear 120mm exhaust?


Yes it would.

I assume you have 2 fans in the top. Turn of the back one and use front as a low speed intake to feed cool air to front of your NH-D14

What other fans do you have and where are they placed.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Yes it would.
> 
> I assume you have 2 fans in the top. Turn of the back one and use front as a low speed intake to feed cool air to front of your NH-D14
> 
> What other fans do you have and where are they placed.


The way I have setup right now

one rear exhaust 140mm

two top exhaust 140mm

one front intake 140mm

one front intake 230mm

one side intake 200mm

both my GPUs are recirculating air front and back, not side to side...or not like the reference which is exhausting out


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> So all fans should be intake including the top 2? Wouldn't that choke the crap out of your rear 120mm exhaust?


No:


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> No:


Well thats cuz you don't have a rear 120mm and gutted the whole fan grille out. What about for people who do not want to do that?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Well thats cuz you don't have a rear 120mm and gutted the whole fan grille out. What about for people who do not want to do that?


They have a problem. Wife's case with gaming GPU has back similar to ehume's but with the area above PCI slots cut out too.

Component cooling is not just how good their coolers or about pumping air into case. It's extremely important to also immediately removing hot air.. so none of the hot air can mix with new cool intake air and heat it up.

You hear all about room ambient and component temp but not much about room ambient and case air temp or component cooler intake air temp. I think the ambient to component intake air temp need more attention that it now receives.. Because the cooler the air to components the cooler the components will be. Every degree hotter the air going into cooler means a degree hotter your component is... same as with room ambient... so if we keep the case as close as possible to room ambient instead of 5-10c hotter we have lowered our component temperatures by that same 5-10c.

Many of us use component coolers with variable fan speed.. slow airflow at idle & faster under load.. but how many of us use the same principle on our cases?.. supplying more airflow as component demand increases with load? It really works well!!


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> They have a problem. Wife's case with gaming GPU has back similar to ehume's but with the area above PCI slots cut out too.
> 
> Component cooling is not just how good their coolers or about pumping air into case. It's extremely important to also immediately removing hot air.. so none of the hot air can mix with new cool intake air and heat it up.
> 
> You hear all about room ambient and component temp but not much about room ambient and case air temp or component cooler intake air temp. I think the ambient to component intake air temp need more attention that it now receives.. Because the cooler the air to components the cooler the components will be. Every degree hotter the air going into cooler means a degree hotter your component is... same as with room ambient... so if we keep the case as close as possible to room ambient instead of 5-10c hotter we have lowered our component temperatures by that same 5-10c.
> 
> Many of us use component coolers with variable fan speed.. slow airflow at idle & faster under load.. but how many of us use the same principle on our cases?.. supplying more airflow as component demand increases with load? It really works well!!


Now that you bring it up, I also noticed Ehume's rear PCi-E slots completely gutted too....I feel thats a little too much work and modifying for my taste

Honestly, I have never noticed any issues with the setup I am running...my GPUs are cool and my D14 only goes above 70C on a hot day and prime blend....gaming load will always be much cooler, and thats with GPU's in full swing (recirculating hot air)....This gutting out the whole rear of the case seems cool if I have nothing better to do....but since ain't nothing broke in my setup, I'll just keep it as is


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Now that you bring it up, I also noticed Ehume's rear PCi-E slots completely gutted too....I feel thats a little too much work and modifying for my taste
> 
> Honestly, I have never noticed any issues with the setup I am running...my GPUs are cool and my D14 only goes above 70C on a hot day and prime blend....gaming load will always be much cooler, and thats with GPU's in full swing (recirculating hot air)....This gutting out the whole rear of the case seems cool if I have nothing better to do....but since ain't nothing broke in my setup, I'll just keep it as is


Do you know what the intake temperature of your components is compared to room ambient?

You won't see a difference unless you actually compared your case and another one just like it done up by ehume with your components. Than I'll bet you a good beer the temps will be cooler with less noise.


----------



## itomic

I have one top 14cm fan for exhaust and one 12 cm for intakte wich is positioned on top of the first Nocta 12 cm fan. This intake fan draws fresh air to the NH-D14 and 14 cm exhaust fan pulls hot air out from HS. I also have offcourse 12 cm rear exhaust fan and front 14 cm intake fan. The statement that this 14cm exhasut fan draws hot air from my gpu trough HS is just hilarious. It does not have that much of pulling force to draw air trough body of NH-D14 from GPU wich is about 10 inches away from 14cm exhaust fan. And did u forget about Noctua fans and directions they push air ??


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I have one top 14cm fan for exhaust and one 12 cm for intakte wich is positioned on top of the first Nocta 12 cm fan. This intake fan draws fresh air to the NH-D14 and 14 cm exhaust fan pulls hot air out from HS. I also have offcourse 12 cm rear exhaust fan and front 14 cm intake fan. The statement that this 14cm exhasut fan draws hot air from my gpu trough HS is just hilarious. It does not have that much of pulling force to draw air trough body of NH-D14 from GPU wich is about 10 inches away from 14cm exhaust fan. And did u forget about Noctua fans and directions they push air ??


You've been making some very bold and sometimes rude replies here. Do you have anything to back up what you so adamantly claim? Some actual data from testing to show you do know what your are trying to make us believe?
Well, I don't believe so please prove what you say with documented data or stop posting.

I believe ehume because my own experience and testing have given me similar results to what his have given him.. and he has proven his credibility with years of experience testing cases, fans, coolers and experimenting with what works best baking up his reputation of knowing his air with documented results.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1041926/how-to-decide-on-a-case-for-air-cooling-warning-pics
http://www.overclock.net/t/724577/the-well-dressed-megahalems-65-fans-and-112-setups-56k-warning
http://www.overclock.net/t/1037539/intake-fan-in-a-5-25-bay-warning-graphics


----------



## itomic

How did u set your air flow ?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> How did u set your air flow ?


Like anyone with basic knowledge of how air moves.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> How did u set your air flow ?


If you mean me, it doesn't matter.

I'm not making claims.

I'm asking you to back up what you are claiming with facts and proof.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> If i turn off top rear 14 cm exhaust fan i dont get lower temps. Testing how air flow works and how different fan set-ups affects temperatures is daunting job. Why do u think case manufacturers make cases with top fans slots, and often populate one by default ( beside of cousre for radiators ) ??


Radiators is the EXACT REASON to have fan slots there. How many cases do you see with only 1 top mount???


----------



## doyll

itomic will you please substantiate your claims or stop as well.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

No fighting please...


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Do you know what the intake temperature of your components is compared to room ambient?
> 
> You won't see a difference unless you actually compared your case and another one just like it done up by ehume with your components. Than I'll bet you a good beer the temps will be cooler with less noise.


I'm not doubting anybody...I believe ehume because he did provide scientific evidence....but that still needs to be applied to MY CASE and MY SCENARIO before conclusions can be made

And no I don't know what the temps of my motherboard components are....Honestly, even if it made a few celcius difference, do I care? Nope....because both my GPU and CPU are cold as heck anyway....my CPU temps NEVER go above 60C during gaming, and yes that is with two recirculated hot air GPUs in the form of Asus DC2s....can it be lower? Possibly, but I ain't about to go out and buy a dremel and start hacking up my case just for a few degrees.


----------



## ace ventura069

is my airflow good like this?
200mm front intake with 140mm in front of it as extra for the gpu's
2 120mm in top as exhaust, or should i change these to intake to..
1 120 in the rear for exhaust


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> is my airflow good like this?
> 200mm front intake with 140mm in front of it as extra for the gpu's
> 2 120mm in top as exhaust, or should i change these to intake to..
> 1 120 in the rear for exhaust


That is not ideal according to members here

What they would have you do is, gut out all the PCI-E rear slots, gut out rear 120mm fan grille....remove the rear 120mm fan....and everything else as INTAKE....including your top fans.

Nice DC2's btw...I love how quiet they are


----------



## ace ventura069

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> That is not ideal according to members here
> 
> What they would have you do is, gut out all the PCI-E rear slots, gut out rear 120mm fan grille....remove the rear 120mm fan....and everything else as INTAKE....including your top fans.






Nice DC2's btw...I love how quiet they are

thx !
i wil give it a try


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> That is not ideal according to members here
> 
> What they would have you do is, gut out all the PCI-E rear slots, gut out rear 120mm fan grille....remove the rear 120mm fan....and everything else as INTAKE....including your top fans.
> 
> Nice DC2's btw...I love how quiet they are


I don't speak for others. They are capable of speaking for themselves.

First record your idle temps and run some 30-40 minute full load runs to know what your peak temps are.
Depending on what you find out you can start trying to lower those temps and fan speeds.

At a guess your top front fan as an intake may help give your CPU intake cooler air but it can't be running to fast.


----------



## Splinter007

I'm hitting 80C, 3570k @ 4.0ghz with 1.14v....

I have reseated and re-applied thermal paste three times and I get the same result. I switched between the line/dot method and still the same outcome.

What the hell am I doing wrong? This is really frustrating.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splinter007*
> 
> I'm hitting 80C, 3570k @ 4.0ghz with 1.14v....
> 
> I have reseated and re-applied thermal paste three times and I get the same result. I switched between the line/dot method and still the same outcome.
> 
> What the hell am I doing wrong? This is really frustrating.


Can you post a picture of your setup?

What motherboard do you own?


----------



## Splinter007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Can you post a picture of your setup?
> What motherboard do you own?


Thanks for replying. I'll upload a picture when I get home.

I had this same problem with a different cooler too. I think it may be because my CPU lid is concave in the center.

When I lift the heatsink, the paste is evenly spread on the edges, but the center is soupy looking and thick.

I will add pictures when I get home.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> What they would have you do is, gut out all the PCI-E rear slots, gut out rear 120mm fan grille....remove the rear 120mm fan....and everything else as INTAKE....including your top fans.


That is exactly what I have done and it works. But that is me and I don't speak for others. I read all the suggestions, did my own experimentation, saw what works for me and then and only then I cut up my case. My case only cost $60 so I make due with what I have.
But positive pressure does work in my case, and very well.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> That is exactly what I have done and it works. But that is me and I don't speak for others. I read all the suggestions, did my own experimentation, saw what works for me and then and only then I cut up my case. My case only cost $60 so I make due with what I have.
> But positive pressure does work in my case, and very well.


Could you further elaborate? What were your before and after temps? Also what GPUs and what ambient temps were you running? Also is your case near the corner and underneath your desk? Thanks


----------



## shampoo911

yay... my new a15 and f12 just came in... im still waiting for the mounting clips that the noctua guys in austria sent me... i hope that i can shave a couple of degrees off my cpu... =3


----------



## Splinter007

I figured out why I was hitting 80C @ only 4.0ghz...

Intel you guys are pathetic... wow..



I'm now down to like ~62 instead of 80 at 4.0ghz. I used NT-H1 and put a few small dots on the internal die. It's all I had.
If you're getting high temps with the NH-D14... blame Intel.


----------



## YounGMessiah

What method did you use to delid?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> What they would have you do is, gut out all the PCI-E rear slots, gut out rear 120mm fan grille....remove the rear 120mm fan....and everything else as INTAKE....including your top fans.
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I have done and it works. But that is me and I don't speak for others. I read all the suggestions, did my own experimentation, saw what works for me and then and only then I cut up my case. My case only cost $60 so I make due with what I have.
> But positive pressure does work in my case, and very well.
Click to expand...

Recently I did a review of a Nanoxia case. I used an NH-D14 without fans to compare the case with various others, using only the case's flow-through.

Then I put the fans on the heatsink and overclocked the cpu. It turns out that if you do nothing more than remove the rear slots, you will get better cooling of your gpu. review is here.


----------



## Splinter007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> What method did you use to delid?


I used the hammer method. I chipped a little bit of the bottom left, but it still works.

*
Even after de-lidding, while temps are better, I'm still getting 100c at 4.5ghz with 1.36v.
After running my CPU for a few mins around 60-75c, I touch the heatpipes (both pairs) and they feel like room temperature. Like I'm just touching a random piece of metal. Shouldn't they be really hot?*

I have secured the heatsink all the way down and I'm sure it's touching the CPU fully. Maybe I should retry... again.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splinter007*
> 
> I used the hammer method. I chipped a little bit of the bottom left, but it still works.
> 
> *
> Even after de-lidding, while temps are better, I'm still getting 100c at 4.5ghz with 1.36v.
> After running my CPU for a few mins around 60-75c, I touch the heatpipes (both pairs) and they feel like room temperature. Like I'm just touching a random piece of metal. Shouldn't they be really hot?*
> 
> I have secured the heatsink all the way down and I'm sure it's touching the CPU fully. Maybe I should retry... again.


The end of the heatpipes should be at room temp. That is how they work. Heat at center/CPU vaporizes/ expands pushing previous vapor toward ends of pipe. As vapor cools it condenses/contracts. Moisture collects in wick on inside of pipe and moves back to center/CPU. If the ends of pipe did not cooler to room temp the pipes would not be functioning at full capacity.


----------



## Splinter007

I noticed the D14 is able to rock in it's mount left and right. I have the screws in tight enough to the point where they stop.

Is this normal? Just trying to figure out why my CPU is getting nuclear temps... 90+


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splinter007*
> 
> I noticed the D14 is able to rock in it's mount left and right. I have the screws in tight enough to the point where they stop.
> 
> Is this normal? Just trying to figure out why my CPU is getting nuclear temps... 90+


Did you take off the plastic cover off it?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splinter007*
> 
> I noticed the D14 is able to rock in it's mount left and right. I have the screws in tight enough to the point where they stop.
> 
> Is this normal? Just trying to figure out why my CPU is getting nuclear temps... 90+


The rocking is normal. Once the screws are locked in, what holds the heatsin down on the CPU are those two springs. Springs allow the rocking.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splinter007*
> 
> I noticed the D14 is able to rock in it's mount left and right. I have the screws in tight enough to the point where they stop.
> 
> Is this normal? Just trying to figure out why my CPU is getting nuclear temps... 90+


Did you forget TIM?


----------



## Splinter007

After long days of BS, I have finally fixed the problem.

I'm now around ~72c with NT-H1 on the die + on the IHS. (4.5ghz @ 1.384v)
My CPU isn't the best, but that's the lowest I can go.

Thanks for all who tried to help. The problem was my CPU surface was uneven. It caused my temps to be 30C higher than what they should be. I had previously sanded down the CPU but I may have not done enough. It took some real time to get it perfectly even.


----------



## Airborn

My NH-D14





Comments are welcome


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> My NH-D14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments are welcome


super neat rig dude...


----------



## DoomDash

I just started playing around with mine tonight and I noticed that temps seem higher than most peoples. I'm @ 4.3 ghz running around 42~ degrees at idle, and up to 77c at full load during prime95. I'm currently at 1.350v, and I can't figure out how to get my temps lower. I currently have the fans blowing out the rear of the case would there be any advantage to going out the top instead? ( Storm Trooper ).


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I just started playing around with mine tonight and I noticed that temps seem higher than most peoples. I'm @ 4.3 ghz running around 42~ degrees at idle, and up to 77c at full load during prime95. I'm currently at 1.350v, and I can't figure out how to get my temps lower. I currently have the fans blowing out the rear of the case would there be any advantage to going out the top instead? ( Storm Trooper ).


Hi, I might be wrong in this but do you have a top mounted fan (if so, mounted as intake or exhaust), and are your front and bottom fans all mounted as intake fans. Even one of these things could make a deference i would say.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> My NH-D14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments are welcome


Very nice









But why only the one fan?


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why only the one fan?


Only got the case a week ago, moved from a Silverstone Tj08B-E, Used what i had for the build, now im debating what type of fans i want to put into the case, Need another 140mm for the front and two for the top and one more for the bottom which i will have to mod, Want to get rid of the noctua's fans or spray them to match my theme.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Only got the case a week ago, moved from a Silverstone Tj08B-E, Used what i had for the build, now im debating what type of fans i want to put into the case, Need another 140mm for the front and two for the top and one more for the bottom which i will have to mod, Want to get rid of the noctua's fans or spray them to match my theme.


I meant on the NH-D14.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Hi, I might be wrong in this but do you have a top mounted fan (if so, mounted as intake or exhaust), and are your front and bottom fans all mounted as intake fans. Even one of these things could make a deference i would say.


My fans are like this http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3054 .

Right now I have it blowing air out the back.


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I meant on the NH-D14.


Well because of the corsair Vengence memory the front fan doesn't fit 100%, if installed about 20% of the fan sits above the cooler which doesn't look that great.


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My fans are like this http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3054 .
> 
> Right now I have it blowing air out the back.


Ok, I would say that you need to have all your fans including the top ones as intake fans and the back one as exhaust, so in theory you would be creating positive air pressure in the case if I'm correct. And your front fans that you have on the hdd bays I would face towards the inside of your case instead of having them on the side which is cooling your hdd but then hitting the side panel after that, instead have it where the air passes over the hdd's then though the case without much resistance.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Well because of the corsair Vengence memory the front fan doesn't fit 100%, if installed about 20% of the fan sits above the cooler which doesn't look that great.


You should of got the LP Vengeance RAM. How does it affect performance with only the NF-P14 installed?


----------



## Airborn

well i bought the whole system with the intention of getting a h80 for my old case that i had which was the Silverstone TJ08B-E but ended up getting the D14 from another member here on OCN for $50 so i thought i was worth it.
Dont see much deference in temps, don't overclock the CPU, Only use my machine for gaming, so if anything my GPU is the only thing getting really hot. Otherwise i still have the front fan mounted just above the D14 blowing cool air onto the front to be sucked in as-well as the front case fan blowing cool air for the whole case and thirdly i don't have a side panel installed so i guess it gets as much air as it needs.


----------



## ehume

airborn - Good cooling design.

Now remove your backplane slot covers to improve the airflow past your gpu.


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> airborn - Good cooling design.
> 
> Now remove your backplane slot covers to improve the airflow past your gpu.


Thanks, with regards to the pci-e slot covers, I want to leave them on firstly because I want a possitive pressure in the case when I eventually get my side panel modded and secondly whatever air that isn't used by the gpu I want to pass either through the wholes at the back or get sucked up into or over the CPU area and then out the only exhaust fan at the top.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Thanks, with regards to the pci-e slot covers, I want to leave them on firstly because I want a possitive pressure in the case when I eventually get my side panel modded and secondly whatever air that isn't used by the gpu I want to pass either through the wholes at the back or get sucked up into or over the CPU area and then out the only exhaust fan at the top.


Sounds like you know what you're doing.









You should never leave the pci-e slot covers removed- why on earth people think that that is a good idea I don't know...I find it amusing.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Sounds like you know what you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should never leave the pci-e slot covers removed- why on earth people think that that is a good idea I don't know...I find it amusing.


Does the same apply to PCI slot covers that are vented? That they should never be used? What about vents between the PCI slots and side cover on many cases? They should not be their either? Please explain how this is all wrong.

ehume has years of experience with cooling.

Others here have also spent years getting the best cooling in our cases and have found the easier the air flows through the case the better the case cools.. and the better the components cool. Unless a reference cooler blowing all it's hot air out the back is used having the PCI slots open usually allows air to flow front to back and move the hot exhaust coming off of GPU out the back.

We have learned that with airflow and cooling that rarely can "never" be said.. except never say "never" about what air will do.

I have occasionally found that 2x and 3x fanned coolers will actually draw air in through the PCI slots.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Does the same apply to PCI slot covers that are vented? That they should never be used? What about vents between the PCI slots and side cover on many cases? They should not be their either? Please explain how this is all wrong.
> 
> ehume has years of experience with cooling.
> 
> Others here have also spent years getting the best cooling in our cases and have found the easier the air flows through the case the better the case cools.. and the better the components cool. Unless a reference cooler blowing all it's hot air out the back is used having the PCI slots open usually allows air to flow front to back and move the hot exhaust coming off of GPU out the back.
> 
> We have learned that with airflow and cooling that rarely can "never" be said.. except never say "never" about what air will do.
> 
> I have occasionally found that 2x and 3x fanned coolers will actually draw air in through the PCI slots.


Well you see, that's the thing about computer forums- everyone's an "expert".

I have my opinions and you have yours- you need to deal with that. Feel free to do what ever works best for you.

I would explain the flaws of leaving pci slot covers removed, but because we have concluded in the past that you have a rather big problem with me and everything that I write, I am not going to get into a "who's the bigger expert" argument with you- after all you are very argumentative. However If you would like, there are a few great books I can recommend to you that cover this topic among many others.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Well you see, that's the thing about computer forums- everyone's an "expert".
> 
> I have my opinions and you have yours- you need to deal with that. Feel free to do what ever works best for you.
> 
> I would explain the flaws of leaving pci slot covers removed, but because we have concluded in the past that you have a rather big problem with me and everything that I write, I am not going to get into a "who's the bigger expert" argument with you- after all you are very argumentative. However If you would like, there are a few great books I can recommend to you that cover this topic among many others.


Your last post sounds very argumentative and condescending.

I have no issues with someone posting opinions.
I do have issues with someone saying things like
Quote:


> Originally Posted by VindalooJim
> 
> You should never leave the pci-e slot covers removed- why on earth people think that that is a good idea I don't know...I find it amusing.


because that is making a statement, not stating it's your opinion.

If you are not willing to back up your statements with facts than please post them as opinions instead of statements like above.


----------



## steven88

To me this D14 thread is kind of funny. I think those who keep recommending to gut/remove the PCI-E slots....and also to gut the rear fan grille....they just need to chill and understand this is not for everybody. In all honesty, it shouldn't even be brought up....I mean if this method is truly god's gift to earth, then everybody would be doing it, and every case manufacture would do it from the get go. But no, they don't....because it's not necessary. If you are getting overheating temps of your GPU or CPU, it's not due to the case flow....assuming you already have a decent flowing case to begin with....gutting the rear of your case is not going to save your 90C CPU temps and drop it to 70C


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> To me this D14 thread is kind of funny. I think those who keep recommending to gut/remove the PCI-E slots....and also to gut the rear fan grille....they just need to chill and understand this is not for everybody. In all honesty, it shouldn't even be brought up....I mean if this method is truly god's gift to earth, then everybody would be doing it, and every case manufacture would do it from the get go. But no, they don't....because it's not necessary. If you are getting overheating temps of your GPU or CPU, it's not due to the case flow....assuming you already have a decent flowing case to begin with....gutting the rear of your case is not going to save your 90C CPU temps and drop it to 70C


Agreed.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> To me this D14 thread is kind of funny. I think those who keep recommending to gut/remove the PCI-E slots....and also to gut the rear fan grille....they just need to chill and understand this is not for everybody. In all honesty, it shouldn't even be brought up....I mean if this method is truly god's gift to earth, then everybody would be doing it, and every case manufacture would do it from the get go. But no, they don't....because it's not necessary. If you are getting overheating temps of your GPU or CPU, it's not due to the case flow....assuming you already have a decent flowing case to begin with....gutting the rear of your case is not going to save your 90C CPU temps and drop it to 70C


*"In your opinion"*

Actually in most cases overheating temps of GPU and CPU is directly related to case airflow. Every degree hotter the case air is is a degree hotter your CPU is. Case air / GPU & CPU intake air temp should be no more than 5c hotter than room air.. and a properly cooling case will be that or less. The thing is very few people check to see what their GPU and CPU air intake temp is so have no idea if their heating problem is related to case cooling or not.

Please look at newer cases compared to older cases and you will notice a lot move venting in the back in newer ones.. including venting in PCI slots in many of them. I think this tread backs up what some of us think about venting more air out the back.. There is no denying that vent grills restrict airflow. by a significant amount, especially if you do not have a fan pushing the air out through them.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> If you are not willing to back up your statements with facts than please post them as opinions instead of statements like above.


Perhaps to stop you from getting upset in future and to get you off my back I should add a disclaimer to my signature. Something along the lines of "All statements made by me are my own personal opinions- unless otherwise stated"

I have seen another member on here with a similar signature, I can understand why he added it.


----------



## doyll

Even opinions should be based on logic and reasoning. If you are not willing explain that logic and reasoning you should not post it.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Even opinions should be based on logic and reasoning. If you are not willing explain that logic and reasoning you should not post it.


It seems you are trying to goad me into a petty "who knows the most" debate which I am not getting in to- especially with some one who has such a big a problem with me as you do.

Instead, like I said earlier I can recommend you some good books that cover this subject if you want to read up on the topic for yourself- or would that be too much effort for you?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> It seems you are trying to goad me into a petty "who knows the most" debate which I am not getting in to- especially with some one who has such a big a problem with me as you do.
> 
> Instead, like I said earlier I can recommend you some good books that cover this subject if you want to read up on the topic for yourself- or would that be too much effort for you?


You keep talking about good reference books. Myself and others are always interested in learning. If you can supply links to books great. If not it's no big deal.


----------



## Svarog

Hey guys,

I just gone a couple of pages back and saw all these posts about Fans Intake and Outtake and what's wrong or right.

I currently have a Antec P280 with 5 Noctua NF-S12B's hooked on a Scythe Kaze Master Pro. My CPU Cooler is a Noctua NH-C14, which is a Top/Down design, so it blown onto the motherboard.

I have 2x Front Intake and both Top and the Rear Fan as exhaust. I'm guessing due to my CPU Cooler design i should flip the Rear Fan to Intake for better results?

Aditional info:

- GPU uses a Arctic Twin Turbo 2 which blows air into the case.
- All expansion slot covers are vented.
- PSU facing Fan to the Top.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just gone a couple of pages back and saw all these posts about Fans Intake and Outtake and what's wrong or right.
> 
> I currently have a Antec P280 with 5 Noctua NF-S12B's hooked on a Scythe Kaze Master Pro. My CPU Cooler is a Noctua NH-C14, which is a Top/Down design, so it blown onto the motherboard.
> 
> I have 2x Front Intake and both Top and the Rear Fan as exhaust. I'm guessing due to my CPU Cooler design i should flip the Rear Fan to Intake for better results?
> 
> Aditional info:
> 
> - GPU uses a Arctic Twin Turbo 2 which blows air into the case.
> - All expansion slot covers are vented.
> - PSU facing Fan to the Top.


I would leave your rear fan as an exhaust, it will help dispense the hot air your GPU is dumping inside of your case- though you can always experiment, it would only take a minute to swap the fan round.

Unless you have your case on your floor I would flip your PSU over as well so the fan is facing downwards, that way it gets its own cool air supply and doesn't interfere with airflow inside your case and draw air away from any other components.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> *"In your opinion"*
> 
> Actually in most cases overheating temps of GPU and CPU is directly related to case airflow. Every degree hotter the case air is is a degree hotter your CPU is. Case air / GPU & CPU intake air temp should be no more than 5c hotter than room air.. and a properly cooling case will be that or less. The thing is very few people check to see what their GPU and CPU air intake temp is so have no idea if their heating problem is related to case cooling or not.
> 
> Please look at newer cases compared to older cases and you will notice a lot move venting in the back in newer ones.. including venting in PCI slots in many of them. I think this tread backs up what some of us think about venting more air out the back.. There is no denying that vent grills restrict airflow. by a significant amount, especially if you do not have a fan pushing the air out through them.


It's also your opinion as well. Just because Ehume did it on his setup, doesn't mean it applies to every single case and scenario possible. There are many different setups out there with all the cases being available.


----------



## wcmktb

Here's mine...


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> It's also your opinion as well. Just because Ehume did it on his setup, doesn't mean it applies to every single case and scenario possible. There are many different setups out there with all the cases being available.


No, that's simple observation and testing - completely objective data.

True that Ehume's setup does not apply to every single case, but it works well for a majority of scenarios. Ehume never said you should copy his guide. Most of it is a rule of thumb and yet he still encourages people to try mounting fans in different positions or directions (especially for side fans) to get the best results.

But you also have to look at his empirical data, which shows that cases with good airflow definitely get a drop in temps with the rear cut out and PCI covers removed. Maybe you and some others might find cutting the rear mesh too radical, but it's logical from an airflow standpoint. What I think is stupid is that case manufacturers make a meshed rear in the first place! It would be better off to just leave a big hole for fan mounts and put a finger guard!

Most "mainstream" cases aren't designed around cooling at all. They are designed around common features to get the most sales. True focus on air cooling is pretty far down the list when a case gets designed.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> It's also your opinion as well. Just because Ehume did it on his setup, doesn't mean it applies to every single case and scenario possible. There are many different setups out there with all the cases being available.


Indeed it is my opinion. And I never said it applied to every single case and scenario. You need to read what I say and not make assumptions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> No, that's simple observation and testing - completely objective data.
> 
> True that Ehume's setup does not apply to every single case, but it works well for a majority of scenarios. Ehume never said you should copy his guide.
> 
> But you also have to look at his empirical data, which shows that cases with good airflow definitely get a drop in temps with the rear cut out and PCI covers removed
> 
> Most "mainstream" cases aren't designed around cooling at all. They are designed around common features to get the most sales. True focus on air cooling is pretty far down the list when a case gets designed.


Indeed.
Cooling components is all about good airflow of cool air to component cooler and removing the heated exhaust from them out of case without it mixing with air going to components. The cooler the air in case, the cooler the components will be.


----------



## steven88

doyll, I know you never said that...but pulling out the "its only your opinion" card isn't exactly constructive criticism. It makes you sound like a kid who thinks everything revolves around you, and everybody else is just an opinion, even if it's a good/valid opinion.

But seriously, going to that extreme, and telling everybody to gut the rear of the case....preaching it like it's god's gift to earth because you have data...it just needs to stop....and no it's not going to save your 90C CPU and make it go to 70C....do I have empirical data on this? No I don't but I've been around computers long enough to know this isn't possible....by simply gutting the rear. You need to get better TIM, better CPU cooler, work on your overclocks, etc etc....or maybe even go water cooling due to incredibly high ambients that some people live in.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> But seriously, going to that extreme, and telling everybody to gut the rear of the case....preaching it like it's god's gift to earth because you have data...it just needs to stop....and no it's not going to save your 90C CPU and make it go to 70C....do I have empirical data on this? No I don't but I've been around computers long enough to know this isn't possible....by simply gutting the rear. You need to get better TIM, better CPU cooler, work on your overclocks, etc etc....or maybe even go water cooling due to incredibly high ambients that some people live in.


Gutting out the rear is extreme? This isn't tomshardware! This is OCN! This idea might not sound appealing to most people but there's no doubt it lowers temps AND noise. No, you won't get a 20C drop but you can get 3-5C which is very significant in itself. And the drop in noise too! Usually you have to balance temps and noise, but you can get BOTH to lower! THAT IS AWESOME!

Call it preaching if you want, but it is good ADVICE! It is up to the receiving end to take the advice or leave it, but at least we give people that option. Giving that option is a lot better than not having. Still a lot better than case manufacturers installing a stupid mesh in the first place.


----------



## AlphaC

Oh my goodness this is the Noctua NH-D14 club...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



and cutting out the wire mesh grilles that restrict airflow is not anything drastic, Silverstone and others now use wire grilles on exhaust. Hex mesh adds turbulence, even more so when it is close to the fan blades.

see http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_chessis&area=en

I have taken out PCI-e slot covers before, it gives better temps due to unrestricted airflow, but the dust becomes problematic when your PC is powered down or there's not enough positive pressure.



It's good to take advice but it's up to everyone to test things themselves when it's something as simple as removing PCI-e slot covers. Not everyone can buy 50 different fans or 30 different CPU coolers, so that's really where reviews come in.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> But seriously, going to that extreme, and telling everybody to gut the rear of the case....preaching it like it's god's gift to earth because you have data...it just needs to stop....and no it's not going to save your 90C CPU and make it go to 70C....do I have empirical data on this? No I don't but I've been around computers long enough to know this isn't possible....by simply gutting the rear. You need to get better TIM, better CPU cooler, work on your overclocks, etc etc....or maybe even go water cooling due to incredibly high ambients that some people live in.
> 
> 
> 
> Gutting out the rear is extreme? This isn't tomshardware! This is OCN! This idea might not sound appealing to most people but there's no doubt it lowers temps AND noise. No, you won't get a 20C drop but you can get 3-5C which is very significant in itself. And the drop in noise too! Usually you have to balance temps and noise, but you can get BOTH to lower! THAT IS AWESOME!
> 
> Call it preaching if you want, but it is good ADVICE! It is up to the receiving end to take the advice or leave it, but at least we give people that option. Giving that option is a lot better than not having. Still a lot better than case manufacturers installing a stupid mesh in the first place.
Click to expand...

To reinforce this, look at item two of my sig. I shocked the shinola out of myself when I did this, long ago.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> To reinforce this, look at item two of my sig. I shocked the shinola out of myself when I did this, long ago.


I've read your stuff before Ehume...and you make some great articles....and I'm not dis-crediting you at all....I just find it funny how people in this thread automatically go, "You should do this and that because Ehume said so and he has data to back it up".


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I've read your stuff before Ehume...and you make some great articles....and I'm not dis-crediting you at all....I just find it funny how people in this thread automatically go, "You should do this and that because Ehume said so and he has data to back it up".


You need to re-read the posts. "Try", "I suggest", "maybe", are not in any way saying someone "should do" anything. The only one saying "should do" is vindaloojim. The two of you are blowing what some of us suggest as ways of doing things way out of proportion.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just gone a couple of pages back and saw all these posts about Fans Intake and Outtake and what's wrong or right.
> 
> I currently have a Antec P280 with 5 Noctua NF-S12B's hooked on a Scythe Kaze Master Pro. My CPU Cooler is a Noctua NH-C14, which is a Top/Down design, so it blown onto the motherboard.
> 
> I have 2x Front Intake and both Top and the Rear Fan as exhaust. I'm guessing due to my CPU Cooler design i should flip the Rear Fan to Intake for better results?
> 
> Aditional info:
> 
> - GPU uses a Arctic Twin Turbo 2 which blows air into the case.
> - All expansion slot covers are vented.
> - PSU facing Fan to the Top.


Could you supply a photo of your setup?

I would change your DH-14 to exhaust to your rear, i believe its a push/push, dunno lol. I would leave those top/rear as exhausts.

Also "FOR ME" removing the PCIE slots made like a 1-3 difference in temp., so you could try that. Overall it seems to help in my case


----------



## ceaze one

Does anyone have any experience with bringing this cooler with them as a carry-on while flying?


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with bringing this cooler with them as a carry-on while flying?


Actually i do, Just brought mine over from the states to africa a month ago, I packed it in my checked luggage with a towel around it, Didnt suffer any damage, I would suggest keeping it in checked luggage as it does draw some attention with airport security. I had my motherboard, cpu, gpu, ssd, and ram in my carry on and the D14 and my psu and all cables in my checked, still my carry on was inspected at JFK several times after checking in. Hope this helps


----------



## kikibgd

is it save to lap the base and use coollaboratory ultra ?


----------



## iEATu

I know that with the Noctua cooler it is better to not lap the base because of the way they manufactured helps the TIM work better. But I don't know if this would be different with all metal paste. CLU has a much lower viscosity than regular TIMs so maybe it would be better to lap it.


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Actually i do, Just brought mine over from the states to africa a month ago, I packed it in my checked luggage with a towel around it, Didnt suffer any damage, I would suggest keeping it in checked luggage as it does draw some attention with airport security. I had my motherboard, cpu, gpu, ssd, and ram in my carry on and the D14 and my psu and all cables in my checked, still my carry on was inspected at JFK several times after checking in. Hope this helps


You know what, I'm glad I asked because I was definitely planning on putting the cooler in my backpack... but it is a large piece of metal with sharp edges and I don't think that's gonna go well with the TSA









I'll just pack it in it's original packaging and put in with my checked luggage with my psu and take everything else in a backpack as a carry on. Thanks for the advice, you probably saved me a bunch pf headaches.

+rep


----------



## ehume

You should always keep the factory packaging for each Noctua heatsink you have. When moving, always put any Noctua heatsink in the factory packaging you have so assiduously saved. That packaging was made for that heatsink. You will never find any packaging that better protects your heatsink.

Keep your factory packaging. Use your factory packaging.


----------



## chrischris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> You know what, I'm glad I asked because I was definitely planning on putting the cooler in my backpack... but it is a large piece of metal with sharp edges and I don't think that's gonna go well with the TSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just pack it in it's original packaging and put in with my checked luggage with my psu and take everything else in a backpack as a carry on. Thanks for the advice, you probably saved me a bunch pf headaches.
> 
> +rep


TSA shouldn't have a problem with it. The only argument they might make is thinking the pipes are compressed gas. I doubt it comes up...but you should be able to win that argument. It's liquid.

I would suggest carrying expensive items like a CPU in your carry on. If the airline loses your luggage, you will likely not recoup the cost of your CPU.


----------



## itomic

Some Noctua muscles







. Keep in mind, my NH-D14 is set to 900 rpm.

http://www.pohrani.com/?Z/lj/1r7hZhbg/occt-test-1.jpg


----------



## itomic

Did anyone compare H100i with NH-D14 with same fans ??


----------



## ihatelolcats

what temp would you expect on an fx-8350 at 4.8GHz and 1.452v?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what temp would you expect on an fx-8350 at 4.8GHz and 1.452v?


ok... i have my noctua with nf-f12 pwm and nf-a15... and while playing sleeping dogs, metro last light, hitman absolution, gta iv, crysis 3... i've had MAX core temps of 59ºC... my 8350 is @4.8ghz with 1.440v with very high LLC


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what temp would you expect on an fx-8350 at 4.8GHz and 1.452v?
> 
> 
> 
> ok... i have my noctua with nf-f12 pwm and nf-a15... and while playing sleeping dogs, metro last light, hitman absolution, gta iv, crysis 3... i've had MAX core temps of 59ºC... my 8350 is @4.8ghz with 1.440v with very high LLC
Click to expand...

thanks for the response, i ended up selling it. i was going over 62 on those settings. my trusty archon performs just as well


----------



## Nous

Anyone know how is NH D-14 compared to NH U-14S? Are they comparable at high OC or does D-14 cool better at high OC? Thanks.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nous*
> 
> Anyone know how is NH D-14 compared to NH U-14S? Are they comparable at high OC or does D-14 cool better at high OC? Thanks.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/noctua_nh_u12s_u14s_review,10.html


----------



## EndymionFRS

Thinking about replacing the fans on my NH-D14 with some PWM fans later when I move into a new case (R4, from my current CM690 II). Thinking about being a little more silent, and read through the "Secret of the NH-D14 " threads. My impression was that replacing the heatsink's fans with a TY-140 and an Arctic Cooling F12 would be ideal. Has there been any thing released recently that best either of those fans?


----------



## itomic

Why dont u just plug your Noctua stock fans with provided splitter to one 4 - pin fan socket at your MBO, and then u can control both fans as one with software like SpeedFan ??


----------



## EndymionFRS

My board isn't supported by Speed Fan. Plus those fans seemed to cool better from the guide's tests.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Did anyone compare H100i with NH-D14 with same fans ??


Fwiw H-100 push pull 8350 @ 1.51v ( no llc 1.45 loaded) 4.6 ghz 50 passes of IBT on standard, 68 F ambients - stock fans , 100%.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bios_R_us

Hi everyone,

I'm having a dilemma like many others I guess, don't know if the NH-D14 will fit with my setup, perhaps someone has already done a similar attempt and can help me with some info.

I've got an Antec 300, Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 mobo and Kingston HyperX ram (http://www.kingston.com/en/memory/search/?partid=khx21c11t2k2/8x).

What I need to know is: will the cooler fit in my case, will it fit on top of my RAM, mobo heatsinks are quite low so they shouldn't be an issue.

Thanks!


----------



## itomic

It will fit i your case and MBO isnt problem too. For RAM, if they are less then 1.8 inches u r good to go.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> It will fit i your case and MBO isnt problem too. For RAM, if they are less then 1.8 inches u r good to go.


Thanks for the info +rep. Sadly it's not going to fit then - PCB : Height 2.122" (53.90mm) w/ heatsink, double sided component. Guess I'm going to go for the H80i or something like that.


----------



## magicase

Out of these 2 options which one will perform better on the D14, 2 x Noctua A15 or 2 x GT AP15?


----------



## chrischris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Thanks for the info +rep. Sadly it's not going to fit then - PCB : Height 2.122" (53.90mm) w/ heatsink, double sided component. Guess I'm going to go for the H80i or something like that.


Ram compatibility list


----------



## warhammer23

Hello.
New here.

If i may i have some questions.

What are the temperatures for the following cpus with the Noctua NH-D14 2011SE

- 3830 - at stock ghz/voltage @ idle / full load / gaming
- 3930k - at stock ghz/voltage @ idle / full load / gaming

Thank you.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> Hello.
> New here.
> 
> If i may i have some questions.
> 
> What are the temperatures for the following cpus with the Noctua NH-D14 2011SE
> 
> - 3830 - at stock ghz/voltage @ idle / full load / gaming
> - 3930k - at stock ghz/voltage @ idle / full load / gaming
> 
> Thank you.


Welcome to the forum!

Temps very with case, GPU and fan setup but generally idle temps should be 27-33c and load temps 50-60c. Some have slightly lower temps but you shouldn't be much if any hotter.


----------



## warhammer23

Perfect.
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warhammer23*
> 
> Perfect.
> Thanks again for the info.


What kind of results did you see with the D14 on the 3930k?

Anybody else using a D14 with 3930k?

I'm seeing around 70C @ 4.25ghz w/ 1.28V right now, seems a bit hot. I think I'm going to try a reseat.


----------



## itomic

Why do u think that 70C is hot ???


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Why do u think that 70C is hot ???


I don't necessarily think 70C is hot, but perhaps too hot for only 1.28V @ 4.25ghz?


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> No:


Man this is just brilliant: Lots of intake fans (even the top front, upwind from the CPU cooler, is _intake_) generating a maelstrom of positive pressure.

Then as no single rear exhaust fan could cope and therefore would be just a restriction, better kick off the rear fan and its grille for freer exhaust. Also the completely cleared PCI slot area must be a blessing for GPU cooling.

I'm used to cutting rear fan grills and adding PCI slot fans, but this brazen 'all intake / free exhaust' scheme just goes for the jugular, love it







. Must try it in my next build.


----------



## FFOX

Quick question:

Is this cooler compatible with an Intel DH77EB motherboard? I checked the compatability chart Here but my particular board is not listed. I am thinking about upgrading my case (probably to Haf-XB) and thinking about upgrading the CPU cooler while I am spending money. Thanks!


----------



## GingertronMk1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FFOX*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> Is this cooler compatible with an Intel DH77EB motherboard? I checked the compatability chart Here but my particular board is not listed. I am thinking about upgrading my case (probably to Haf-XB) and thinking about upgrading the CPU cooler while I am spending money. Thanks!


Provided nothing protrudes from the bottom or around the CPU socket, you should be fine.


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys. just a quick question:

what are the best fans to get for NH-D14 in airflow / sound pressure ration ?

i know stock fans are already great but if i want to update a little bit this great cooler. which ones would you recommend ?

i am thinking maybe 2x new Noctua A15s ? Or even 3x ?









thanks


----------



## GingertronMk1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys. just a quick question:
> 
> what are the best fans to get for NH-D14 in airflow / sound pressure ration ?
> 
> i know stock fans are already great but if i want to update a little bit this great cooler. which ones would you recommend ?
> 
> i am thinking maybe 2x new Noctua A15s ? Or even 3x ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I would say to maintain compatibility, an NF-A15 and an NF-F12. As I understand it, 3 fans won't really provide enough cooling benefit to warrant the cost and noise.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys. just a quick question:
> 
> what are the best fans to get for NH-D14 in airflow / sound pressure ration ?
> 
> i know stock fans are already great but if i want to update a little bit this great cooler. which ones would you recommend ?
> 
> i am thinking maybe 2x new Noctua A15s ? Or even 3x ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


NH-A15 PWM would be my choice if you want stay with Noctua fans.
There are some others I like;
*Thermalright TY-140 Size is 140x151mm
http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-TY-140-140mm-160mm-PWM/dp/B00429TWM2

*Thermalright TY-147 (it is not ball-bearing. It's EBR same as TY-140. Size is 140x151mm)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A4QB4SW

*Scythe Kaze Maru 2 Slip Stream 140mm x 25mm Fan PWM w/ Adjustable VR (SM1425SL12HPVC-V) Size is 140x140mm
http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Stream-140mm-120mm-Mount/dp/B0032A0QDQ

*Thermalright TY-143 (130cfm 2500rpm) is a super airflow cooler fan and if you keep at speeds below 1200rpm is about same noise level as other good fans. Size is 140x151mm
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QGHQ1K


----------



## Patre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> *Noctua DO NOT GIVE free mounting brackets to NH-D14 SE 2011 buyers!!
> 
> Noctua do give free upgrade brackets to owners of older coolers so they can mount them on newer CPU's The NH-D14 SE2011 comes with the newest mounting bracket. No upgrades available.*
> 
> You can buy the NH-D14 with non PWM fans and mounting kit for all but SE2011and get free mount upgrade to 2011 , or
> You can buy the NH-D14 SE2011 with PWM fans but only has SE2011 mounting kit. You make a choice of PWM fans over mounting kit. No reason I can see for Noctua to give you both... and it costs less to get mounting kit than PWM fans.


Contrary to what's been stated above, Noctua DOES give a free mounting bracket to NH-D14 SE 2011 buyers.

I mistakenly ordered the SE 2011 (my MB is a LGA 1155 AsRock OC Formula) and sent Noctua the invoice + pic of my D14.....below is their reply (6-25-13):

"Thanks for sending over the requested data and documents.

The needed kit will go out today,
please expect a delivery time of 10-15 working days.

Kind regards,"

Unfortunately, I had already ordered the kit from Amazon just before getting this reply from Noctua as I couldn't wait to move forward with my new build.









(If this info has already been posted in this thread, please disregard).


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patre*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> *Noctua DO NOT GIVE free mounting brackets to NH-D14 SE 2011 buyers!!
> 
> Noctua do give free upgrade brackets to owners of older coolers so they can mount them on newer CPU's The NH-D14 SE2011 comes with the newest mounting bracket. No upgrades available.*
> 
> You can buy the NH-D14 with non PWM fans and mounting kit for all but SE2011and get free mount upgrade to 2011 , or
> You can buy the NH-D14 SE2011 with PWM fans but only has SE2011 mounting kit. You make a choice of PWM fans over mounting kit. No reason I can see for Noctua to give you both... and it costs less to get mounting kit than PWM fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what's been stated above, Noctua DOES give a free mounting bracket to NH-D14 SE 2011 buyers.
> 
> (If this info has already been posted in this thread, please disregard).
Click to expand...

Contrary to what you posted above about getting a mounting kit free.

Noctura say otherwise.

This is posted on their website saying NH-D14 SE2011 owners should buy the kit:
Quote:


> *NM-I3 Mounting-Kit Order Form*
> 
> Thank you very much for your interest in our NM-I3 SecuFirm2™ mounting kit. Please take note of the following points before submitting your request:
> 
> * Delivery may take up to 2 weeks depending on your destination.
> The Noctua NM-I3 SecuFirm2™ Mounting-Kit is also available for purchase at a list of resellers. If you need the kit urgently, please consider ordering it via a local reseller.
> * We strictly require a valid proof of purchase (scan, photo or screenshot of the invoice) of both a Noctua CPU cooler and either a LGA1156/LGA1155/LGA1366 mainboard or LGA1156/LGA1155/LGA1366 CPU in order to process your request. In case you've lost the invoice of your Noctua CPU cooler, please upload a photo of the cooler next to an ID card (passport, driver's licence, etc.) as proof of purchase. Please note that your name has to be clearly readable and that we can't process requests without proper proof of purchase.
> * *The kit can not be provided free of charge for the NH-D14 SE2011* (special edition for LGA2011 only) as well as for DX series Intel Xeon coolers. If you would like to use the kit with these coolers, *please purchase it a local reseller.* Also note that this kit is not compatible with the NH-L9 series low profile coolers and DO series AMD Opteron coolers.


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nm_i3_upgrade_order


----------



## anubis1127

I had the NH-D14, and bought the 2011 mounting kit, it was like $8 I think, not too bad, and came very well packaged in a great looking Noctua box. I can't complain.


----------



## doyll

Way cheaper than buying PWM fans.


----------



## Doctorul_andrei

Hello!Today I join into the club with noctua nh-d14 with no fans,In my poor case(needed to replace imao) the side panel is gone and I put the cooler with radiators verticaly on my sistem(otherwise hit the top mounted psu,enermax pro82+) now the only problem is that tot side of cooler is like 0.5cm near psu and in the bottom I mounted an Scythe "SLIP STREAM" 120mm 1900rpm and airflow is from bottom to top(like the psu fan I THINK) As tim I used as ceramique and after firing speedfan shows me that e8400(stock) is 41idle and 50-51(not rising a single grade) full load.Is that temperature normal for one single fan?(also in bios cpu temp is 31 )What cheap case can I buy to pun the noctua to airflow back panel?Thanks in advance and sorry my english!
My sistem:
Psu: top enermax pro82+ trw425arp
Mbo: g41m-p26 msi
Cpu:e8400 lga 775
Ddr:kingston 1333mhz 4gb ddr3
gpu:gigabyte gts450(removed fan and mount an titan 80mm on her)
case: worst case scenario
Also a printscreen:

overlcok.png 303k .png file


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/y0b.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tempist305

Hey guys I'm not in this club, however I am looking into purchasing this cooler in order to replace my Asetek 510LC closed loop water cooling setup. Will this out-perform my current water cooler, or should I maybe look into a nicer corsair alternative closed loop? Btw I'm also leaning towards this cooler simply because of aesthetics, (mainly to cover up my ugly motherboard). Currently my CPU, according to my latest BIOS says that it idles at approximately 40 degrees celcius, (~101 degrees Fahrenheit.) I'm *HOPING* that the Noctua NH-D14 will lower those idle temps by atleast 5-10 degrees. I have an AMD Phenom II X6 1055t, stock clock and voltages, (2.8ghz on all 6 cores). I plan on maybe overclocking to anywhere between 3ghz to 3.3ghz. Any advice you give me, I will take seriously and consider it in my purchasing options. Thank you.


----------



## Aldushi

Hey guys! I have a Noctua NH-D14 and I'm planing to buy two Noctua NF-A15 PWM in order to replace both the NF-P14 and the NF-P12. This cooler is already amazing for what it offers. My main reason is that I want to make it even better by going with two Noctua NF-A15 PWM. I intend to plug these two pwm fans in the cpu header with their supplied 4-pin y splitter cable. As for the replacement of the NF-P12 I use low profile memory dimms so I'm might be able to fit it in there.

Have you guys noticed any improvements on the cooling and on the noise level? Thanxxx!


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldushi*
> 
> Hey guys! I have a Noctua NH-D14 and I'm planing to buy two Noctua NF-A15 PWM in order to replace both the NF-P14 and the NF-P12. This cooler is already amazing for what it offers. My main reason is that I want to make it even better by going with two Noctua NF-A15 PWM. I intend to plug these two pwm fans in the cpu header with their supplied 4-pin y splitter cable. As for the replacement of the NF-P12 I use low profile memory dimms so I'm might be able to fit it in there.
> 
> Have you guys noticed any improvements on the cooling and on the noise level? Thanxxx!


noise levels are the same... you wont hear a thing... i would worry about the performance... im currently using the NF-F12 and a NF-A15... and comparing it to stock settings... i shaved 5 degrees from my previous config...

however i dont think you might do any better with 2 140mm fans...


----------



## Aldushi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> noise levels are the same... you wont hear a thing... i would worry about the performance... im currently using the NF-F12 and a NF-A15... and comparing it to stock settings... i shaved 5 degrees from my previous config...
> 
> however i dont think you might do any better with 2 140mm fans...


thanxxx for the advise. One last question. When you say "shaved" do you mean its 5 degrees cooler or 5 degrees hotter with the new fans installed.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldushi*
> 
> thanxxx for the advise. One last question. When you say "shaved" do you mean its 5 degrees cooler or 5 degrees hotter with the new fans installed.


whenever you want dude... 5 degrees cooler


----------



## dzb87

Hello to all NH-D14 owners!
I would like to know if your coolers are hot when cpu is at stress. Ofc. I don't need to have precise temperatures, just tell what do you feel when you touch radiator with your hand. Is it slightly warm/warm/very warm/hot?
I have big problems with cooling my i7-4770k. It gets even 95C but my Noctua is very very slightly warm. I reinstalled cooling few times but with no result.
I wonder if I do some mistake when installing or it is just my cpu that doesn't propagate heat outside.

My temps are as follows:
4.5GHz @ 1.25V - stress - 100C - cpu throttles
4.4GHz @ 1.22V - stress - 95C
4.4GHz @ 1.22V - idle - 35C-40C
3.5GHz (default settings) - stress - 75C

Room temperature ~23C.


----------



## Doctorul_andrei

My heatsink even in full stress stays cool..it's designed that way to stay cool ..if u are not sure of mounting ..google it secufirm 2 mounting instructions.Also check thermal compound mounting instructions(I recomand a tiny dot on center)
My tems with a single fan,blowing from my cpu to psu and no good case(open one) are on e8400 3.6ghz

Core 1 and 2 40-41°C
And full load do not exeed 52°C and using as ceramique tim.Maybe with good case and 2 noctua fans these tems are going down like 5-10°C.


----------



## Doctorul_andrei

My heatsink even in full stress stays cool..it's designed that way to stay cool ..if u are not sure of mounting ..google it secufirm 2 mounting instructions.Also check thermal compound mounting instructions(I recomand a tiny dot on center)
My tems with a single fan,blowing from my cpu to psu and no good case(open one) are on e8400 3.6ghz

Core 1 and 2 40-41°C
And full load do not exeed 52°C and using as ceramique tim.Maybe with good case and 2 noctua fans these tems are going down like 5-10°C.


----------



## dzb87

I watched several videos showing installation. Also I changed TIM a few times but nothing helps.
I am curious what is wrong. People do not have so high temperatures at so low voltage.


----------



## Aldushi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Hello to all NH-D14 owners!
> I would like to know if your coolers are hot when cpu is at stress. Ofc. I don't need to have precise temperatures, just tell what do you feel when you touch radiator with your hand. Is it slightly warm/warm/very warm/hot?
> I have big problems with cooling my i7-4770k. It gets even 95C but my Noctua is very very slightly warm. I reinstalled cooling few times but with no result.
> I wonder if I do some mistake when installing or it is just my cpu that doesn't propagate heat outside.
> 
> My temps are as follows:
> 4.5GHz @ 1.25V - stress - 100C - cpu throttles
> 4.4GHz @ 1.22V - stress - 95C
> 4.4GHz @ 1.22V - idle - 35C-40C
> 3.5GHz (default settings) - stress - 75C
> 
> Room temperature ~23C.


These are not normal temperatures. Even at these voltages. I'm running an i7-930 @ 3.8 GHz (Vcore @ 1.2 V) and my temperatures are 37° idle and 70° tops at full load. Ambient temps are 25°. Even at full load the NH-D14 is slightly warm when I touch it. Have you checked if both fans are spinning in the same direction. Just a suggestion.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldushi*
> 
> These are not normal temperatures. Even at these voltages. I'm running an i7-930 @ 3.8 GHz (Vcore @ 1.2 V) and my temperatures are 37° idle and 70° tops at full load. Ambient temps are 25°. Even at full load the NH-D14 is slightly warm when I touch it. Have you checked if both fans are spinning in the same direction. Just a suggestion.


Yes, they are properly placed.
You can't compare older i7s to haswell which is the most heating chip I've ever had.
I had i7-870 before and temps @4.0GHz 1.28V were under 75C.

Anyone using D14 on overclocked haswell here?


----------



## ohhgourami

Those are normal temps for Haswell. Either lower your OC or delid the chip.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Hello to all NH-D14 owners!
> I would like to know if your coolers are hot when cpu is at stress. Ofc. I don't need to have precise temperatures, just tell what do you feel when you touch radiator with your hand. Is it slightly warm/warm/very warm/hot?
> I have big problems with cooling my i7-4770k. It gets even 95C but my Noctua is very very slightly warm. I reinstalled cooling few times but with no result.
> I wonder if I do some mistake when installing or it is just my cpu that doesn't propagate heat outside.
> 
> My temps are as follows:
> 4.5GHz @ 1.25V - stress - 100C - cpu throttles
> 4.4GHz @ 1.22V - stress - 95C
> 4.4GHz @ 1.22V - idle - 35C-40C
> 3.5GHz (default settings) - stress - 75C
> 
> Room temperature ~23C.


Tcase is 73c.
http://ark.intel.com/products/75123/
Best guess is HWM core reading can be about 10c hotter safely on most CPUs.

The way heatpipes work means the ends of the pipes will only be slightly over air temperature. Their working principle is heat vaporize liquid (expanding pushes vapor toward ends of pipes), as it moves out the tubes it coolers and condenses back into liquid (contracts pulling vapor toward it) and this liquid is wicked back along the wicking material on surface of the pipes to heat source (CPU or GPU chip), and doing it all over again. If the ends of the pipes is hot the process would not work as efficiently.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> ... I have big problems with cooling my i7-4770k ...
> 
> ... My temps are as follows:
> 4.5GHz @ 1.25V - stress - 100C - cpu throttles
> ...
> 
> Room temperature ~23C.


OUCH







, 100C with a NH-D14 ontop







, these Haswells make the ole Preshotts look frigid like an Eskimo.

May be it's time for a fresh *Survival Kit*







.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Those are normal temps for Haswell. Either lower your OC or delid the chip.


this. haswell runs hot because of crappy thermal paste application at the factory.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1397672/deliding-a-4770k-haswell-improving-temperatures-and-maximizing-overclockablity


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> this. haswell runs hot because of crappy thermal paste application at the factory.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397672/deliding-a-4770k-haswell-improving-temperatures-and-maximizing-overclockablity


I was able to shed off 17C from a delid.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> this. haswell runs hot because of crappy thermal paste application at the factory.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397672/deliding-a-4770k-haswell-improving-temperatures-and-maximizing-overclockablity


I would like to point out that delidding doesn't improve thermal conductivity due to changing the TIM, it is due to removing the gap introduced by the glue surrounding the heat spreader (the black glue). Delidding, replacing TIM and re-using the heat spreader removes the gap between the core and the heat spreader; reducing temps.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2261855 - idontcare investigating the temp drop with delidding.
http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34053183&postcount=570 - he then investigates the gap: "Proof that the benefit from Delidding is entirely due to reducing the CPU-to-IHS gap"

Ivy Bridge and Haswell have the same terrible setup.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> I would like to point out that delidding doesn't improve thermal conductivity due to changing the TIM, it is due to removing the gap introduced by the glue surrounding the heat spreader (the black glue). Delidding, replacing TIM and re-using the heat spreader removes the gap between the core and the heat spreader; reducing temps.
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2261855 - idontcare investigating the temp drop with delidding.
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34053183&postcount=570 - he then investigates the gap: "Proof that the benefit from Delidding is entirely due to reducing the CPU-to-IHS gap"
> 
> Ivy Bridge and Haswell have the same terrible setup.


That's one theory. Way too many holes link info to call it proof of anything.

Bottom line is taking lid off, removing TIM & sealant and applying new TIM & sealant does generally lower CPU temperature.


----------



## Doctorul_andrei

Now that can I upload photos on web I can show my noctua cooler









1073317_702307156452118_1958087025_o.jpg 350k .jpg file


1082534_702307136452120_316169563_o.jpg 306k .jpg file


----------



## Doctorul_andrei

I cannot edit this post so I post it again

[img=http://s2.postimg.org/ru3wvkuud/1073317_702307156452118_1958087025_o.jpg]
[img=http://s2.postimg.org/931zlf09x/1082534_702307136452120_316169563_o.jpg]
[img=http://s17.postimg.org/xajn7dpdn/474863_702354426447391_610901386_o.jpg]


----------



## Hawxie

Would a NH-d14 perform extremely quiet, with a NF-A15 PWM along with a Low noise PWM adapter cable?


----------



## Doctorul_andrei

Very silent... and if u have a strong case I cannot hear them

For example I have an Scythe slip stream at 1900rpm 12cm and that fun it's like an helicopter and on nh-d14 with open case it;s supportable It have arround 40db
Now can u imagine with noctua and good case ...SILENT!


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctorul_andrei*
> 
> Very silent... and if u have a strong case I cannot hear them
> 
> For example I have an Scythe slip stream at 1900rpm 12cm and that fun it's like an helicopter and on nh-d14 with open case it;s supportable It have arround 40db
> Now can u imagine with noctua and good case ...SILENT!


Awesome!







.


----------



## Majentrix

It's alright.


----------



## dmfree88

This may have been asked in the past but I am having trouble getting answers on the 990fxa page and didn't want to search through 100 pages here to see if anyone had asked already. Does anyone know if I am going to have ram clearance issues? I am thinking of getting the Noctua NH-D14 but I am a little worried about ram clearance. I am using g skill rip jaws f3-12800cl9-4gbrl and a gigabyte 990fxa-ud5 rev 1.x board. Do you think I will have any issues with ram clearance? I already have the first slot un-useable while using hyper 212 evo. I dont mind the first slot being blocked but would prefer to still run in dual mode. Anyone have this board and know if its gonna be good?

ive checked here:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#DDR3_G.Skill
and here:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34#AM3+_Gigabyte

But does this mean it will clear for sure and definetly only cover one memory slot at most on any board (including my board which is shown compatable)?


----------



## Lukas026

yeah you are going to be fine

place your RAM sticks first and than mount the cooler....

if you even need more space (not that you will have to) you can still position NF - P12 on the cooler up and you gain more room


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> yeah you are going to be fine
> 
> place your RAM sticks first and than mount the cooler....
> 
> if you even need more space (not that you will have to) you can still position NF - P12 on the cooler up and you gain more room


thanks, now i just gotta hope its not taller then the hyper 212evo. it says same height but im worried the middle fan is going to exceed the height too much. Ill see what happens







. Thanks for the info


----------



## Ponteral

Hi guys,

it's not all about NH-D14, but you might be instersted. I was emailing with Jacob Dellinger, who is PR manager of Noctua. I was asking about upcoming update of NH-D14, which I'm looking forward. I was asking about dimensions of it, and I was very supriced. Jacob told me that info.

It will be 165mm tall, so little bit higher than NH-D14. Width will be 150mm, but it was said on Computex and the depth will be 135mm with fan in the center and with fan on the front position it will have 160mm of depth.

I don't know like you, but I'm very looking forward and I will buy it for sure. but I will also need bigger case.


----------



## Elohim

Yea, thx for the confirmation, it's essentially 2x U14s finstackwise, the heatpipe arrangement is obviously different.


----------



## Ponteral

You're welcome..









I had for short Time NH-D14, but I wanted to run it with two NF-P14, but on the front position I need 5 mm more space to close side panel. I had BitFenix Merc Beta, so for sure I will have to buy new case. but problem is, that non of them Is okey for me as Merc Beta.. :-D I have now two which I hesitate about Fractal Design Arc midi 2 and Nanoxia Deep silence 1...









BTW: I also asked about release date. It will be for sure in Q4 this year, but it seems, not in october. More realistic is November/december. And it will be almost the same as we have seen on Computex 2013.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> it's not all about NH-D14, but you might be instersted. I was emailing with Jacob Dellinger, who is PR manager of Noctua. I was asking about upcoming update of NH-D14, which I'm looking forward. I was asking about dimensions of it, and I was very supriced. Jacob told me that info.
> 
> It will be 165mm tall, so little bit higher than NH-D14. Width will be 150mm, but it was said on Computex and the depth will be 135mm with fan in the center and with fan on the front position it will have 160mm of depth.
> 
> I don't know like you, but I'm very looking forward and I will buy it for sure. but I will also need bigger case.


If it's going to be 150mm in width...then it will block most, if not all of the 1st PCI-E slot. My D14 fan clips already hit my sound card that's on the first PCI-E


----------



## Ponteral

It will be for sure 150mm in witdh (The NF-15 which will be on new Noctua its 150mm in width, you can see it on the picture) I checked my Asus Z87-PRO and it will block first PCI 1x, but I don't need that, and I have enough clearence for first PCI-E 16x for Graphics card.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> It will be for sure 150mm in witdh (The NF-15 which will be on new Noctua its 150mm in width, you can see it on the picture) I checked my Asus Z87-PRO and it will block first PCI 1x, but I don't need that, and I have enough clearence for first PCI-E 16x for Graphics card.


Yeah it's going to be a problem with folks with SLI like me. I use my first PCI-E for my sound card.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> It will be for sure 150mm in witdh (The NF-15 which will be on new Noctua its 150mm in width, you can see it on the picture) I checked my Asus Z87-PRO and it will block first PCI 1x, but I don't need that, and I have enough clearence for first PCI-E 16x for Graphics card.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's going to be a problem with folks with SLI like me. I use my first PCI-E for my sound card.
Click to expand...

Do you mean the slot closest to CPU being 7th slot from edge of motherboard or 6th slot from edge of motherboard? Many motherboards don't have to the 7th (1st) slot. Often the closest GPU slot to CPU is the 5th from edge of motherboard.


----------



## Elohim

The first from the top, the one where the first (again, from the top) expansion slot in your case is.

It's more convenient to count from the top, since you can use that terminology for different mb and case sizes.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Yeah it's going to be a problem with folks with SLI like me. I use my first PCI-E for my sound card.


idk dude... maybe you can rotate the fans and putting the clip in other holes...


----------



## Ponteral

This is my MB. I will have enough space for Graphics. I'm running on Intel HD. I will buy Graphic card in november or december.



BTW: Guys, can you give an advice for the case? I have BitFenix Merc Beta, which I like very much. But I will need bigger case for new Noctua. At least 176mm. My RAM has in socket 36mm high and new noctua will have also on first position 140mm fan, so that means 176mm at least.

My favorites are Fractal design Arc Midi 2, and Nanoxia Deep silence, but I'm not completely satisfied with both of them. Fractal has window side panel and it's too much holey. Top grill.. and front. this I don't like.. Nanoxia has doors for optical drive.. so I don't know.. I'm looking and searching like in hell :-D


----------



## shampoo911

maybe my pics can be used as a reference for those who want a NH-D14 and have XFire/SLI settings...







this NH-D14 has 1 *NF-F12 PWM* and 1 *NF-A15 PWM*

edit: yes... i need better cable management


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> idk dude... maybe you can rotate the fans and putting the clip in other holes...


I don't want to rotate the D14 or else the airflow will become stupid in my case.

Also, you have an AMD CPU (size and slot distance isn't the same)....Intel isn't so lucky, as the 1st PCI-E slot is usually blocked off by huge air coolers.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> This is my MB. I will have enough space for Graphics. I'm running on Intel HD. I will buy Graphic card in november or december.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Guys, can you give an advice for the case? I have BitFenix Merc Beta, which I like very much. But I will need bigger case for new Noctua. At least 176mm. My RAM has in socket 36mm high and new noctua will have also on first position 140mm fan, so that means 176mm at least.
> 
> My favorites are Fractal design Arc Midi 2, and Nanoxia Deep silence, but I'm not completely satisfied with both of them. Fractal has window side panel and it's too much holey. Top grill.. and front. this I don't like.. Nanoxia has doors for optical drive.. so I don't know.. I'm looking and searching like in hell :-D


If the D14 successor is going to be 150mm wide, then for sure you're first PCI-E slot is going to be blocked off. D14's are already close to blocking off that first PCI-E slot....the fan clips are already touching my sound card


----------



## Elohim

Sure, but on most boards the first slot is only a pci-e 1x. So in most cases you could use another pci-e slot for the sound card. If that's not possible for whatever reason (SLI/CF ?) i'm pretty sure that the original D14 will not be EOL when the new one arrives so you still have the choice to get the old one (or another cooler for that matter --->Phanteks 14PE for example).


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Sure, but on most boards the first slot is only a pci-e 1x. So in most cases you could use another pci-e slot for the sound card. If that's not possible for whatever reason (SLI/CF ?) i'm pretty sure that the original D14 will not be EOL when the new one arrives so you still have the choice to get the old one (or another cooler for that matter --->Phanteks 14PE for example).


That was the point I was trying to make....for folks who use the first PCI-E slot, it will be an issue. It's more of an issue for folks running a Maximus Extreme or any Intel mobo when the first PCI-E is an x16....the one for the GPU.


----------



## Elohim

And my point was that's not really 'an issue' since in that case you can still use the old D14 or countless other quality coolers, but yeah...








edit
i guess it's just semantics. I just Don't see it as 'an issue' per se since with high end air cooling (just as with water) you usually need to carefully assemble the components and cant just throw random parts together.

So for a high end air cooling you need a case with enough clearance, RAM without huge heatspreaders and a motherboard with the adequate layout for your setup.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> And my point was that's not really 'an issue' since in that case you can still use the old D14 or countless other quality coolers, but yeah...


I see what you're saying....but even with a D14, it's still an issue....the fan clips are blocking the first PCI-E slot, and you have to isolate it with some electrical tape....and even once you do, it still slightly pushes down on your 1st PCI-E expansion card, due to the sheer size of the D14.

Most folks who buy a D14, or Silver Arrow, or whatever other huge cooler....they prepare ahead of time and do their research.


----------



## itomic

How much better will cool this new version. ? I dont see any major differences, so i dont think it will be much better !!


----------



## Ponteral

I think it will be better for sure, but how much? I don't know.. It will have 2x 140mm fans over the 120mm and 140mm. And it will have also more space between heatpipes for beter air distribution. But It's too soon to talk about it... We have to wait until release and for reviews, than we will know for sure..









But I will definitely wait for that.


----------



## dmfree88

Its quite a bit bigger isnt it? it should be more comparable or even probably better then the silver arrow SB-E


----------



## Ponteral

Well just the little bit..









Noctua NH-D14: 160mm (H) x 140mm (W) x 130mm (D) - with fan in front 160mm (H) x 140mm (W) x 158mm (D)

NH-D14 update: 165mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 135mm (D) - with fan in front 165mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 160mm (D)

So, in general is not too bigger than NH-D14, but little warning. with fan in the front, it will be more higher, because it will be right above RAM Moduls. My moduls have 36mm in slots, so plus 140mm of the fan high and have final minimum 176mm of high with standard RAM moduls.


----------



## Ponteral

Sorry. it was sent twice...


----------



## dmfree88

i was looking at the height more then anything. an extra 5mm means it wont fit my case anymore. I will have to go with the old one







.


----------



## Seban

I was lucky to get NH-D14 SE2011 with 1156 mounting for my i7!

I had a little truggle assembling the cooler to motherboard.

I pushed it to the CPU but then one side went up when paste was applied but I pressed it back and had the same thing on the other side but I found the sweet spot and I screwed it.

I just got a question - am I okay with the above?

Paste was applied, cooler was lifted a little bit then pressed again. I got 35-36 idle temps and like 72 in IBT at my current overclock. Thats like 9 degrees lower compared to Zalman Performa.

Should I redo the paste or am I okay ?


----------



## Airborn

Anyone had this happen to their D14, mines not even a year old and i started to notice this:

:


----------



## rickyman0319

does the newer version of D14 fits on my PS07 case or not?

I am thinking it barely fit on to my case.

air coolor max is 165mm


----------



## dmfree88

you should have plenty of room if thats the specs from the website for your case. they always expect a little extra space.. but im pretty sure i heard the new height will be 165 so your good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Anyone had this happen to their D14, mines not even a year old and i started to notice this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Looks like your possibly getting corrosion. Any condensation in your case possibly from cold mornings could cause it. Do you run your rig 24/7?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Anyone had this happen to their D14, mines not even a year old and i started to notice this:
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1641473/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> :


Sure looks like corrosion.. maybe from condensation.

Send your pics and a complete description of how you use it, room temp, humidity, etc. to Noctua support center. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Anyone had this happen to their D14, mines not even a year old and i started to notice this:
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1641473/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like corrosion.. maybe from condensation.
> 
> Send your pics and a complete description of how you use it, room temp, humidity, etc. to Noctua support center. Let us know what you find out.
Click to expand...

I agree. Not only will it help us, I'm sure Noctua would like to know how it happened.


----------



## rickyman0319

which hsf is better for i7 4770k? D14 update or D14 2011 edition


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which hsf is better for i7 4770k? D14 update or D14 2011 edition


Theres an update for the standard D14? Any news on this?


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which hsf is better for i7 4770k? D14 update or D14 2011 edition


2011 Edition only comes with mounting for LGA 2011, for more details look at noctua.at


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you should have plenty of room if thats the specs from the website for your case. they always expect a little extra space.. but im pretty sure i heard the new height will be 165 so your good
> Looks like your possibly getting corrosion. Any condensation in your case possibly from cold mornings could cause it. Do you run your rig 24/7?


Quote:


> Sure looks like corrosion.. maybe from condensation.
> 
> Send your pics and a complete description of how you use it, room temp, humidity, etc. to Noctua support center. Let us know what you find out.


Quote:


> I agree. Not only will it help us, I'm sure Noctua would like to know how it happened.


It doesn't really get to cold here, Its a very tropical climate, the lowest temps iv seen in the past 4 months while living here the coldest its been has been around 40 degrees F. Otherwise from that the PC doesn't stay on 24/7, some nights i leave it on to download, but that would be the odd occasion. I do overclock the cpu from 3.4ghz to 4.2ghz., but i haven't had any issues with that.

This pic is when i first build my rig 4 months ago, and as you can see, no corrosion.


----------



## TELVM

If you live close to the sea that might be galvanic corrosion from saltwater moisture laden air.


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> If you live close to the sea that might be galvanic corrosion from saltwater moisture laden air.


I live about a 3 minute drive from the beach.


----------



## TELVM

Notice how the corrosion is localized. The NH-D14 plates' serrated edges act like vortex generators. Low pressure inside vortices favours condensation of saltwater moisture in the air.


----------



## Jflisk

I would like to add myself to the Club


----------



## rickyman0319

what fans work best for D14 ?

it is on I7 4770k cpu and motherboard.


----------



## Jflisk

Noctua NF-P12(120MM) and NF-P14 FLX RT ( middle fan)


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Noctua NF-P12(120MM) and NF-P14 FLX RT ( middle fan)


Not quite.

Nf-P12 PWM + NF-A15 PWM. That is your best combination if you are starting from scratch. Otherwise, go with your stock fans, or go with a TY-140 in the middle.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Nf-P12 PWM + NF-A15 PWM. That is your best combination if you are starting from scratch. Otherwise, go with your stock fans, or go with a TY-140 in the middle.


NF-F12 PWM and NF-A15 PWM no good?


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what fans work best for D14 ?
> 
> it is on I7 4770k cpu and motherboard.


Get two NF - F12 fans. Best 12cm fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Nf-P12 PWM + NF-A15 PWM. That is your best combination if you are starting from scratch. Otherwise, go with your stock fans, or go with a TY-140 in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> NF-F12 PWM and NF-A15 PWM no good?
Click to expand...

The NF-F12 is a fine fan. The NF-P12 has a lower SPL and cools the same (link). More importantly, it sounds quieter.

But they are both top-notch combinations.


----------



## AlphaC

^ I wonder if Noctua will make a a true NF-P12 successor with the Noctua PWM IC. NF-A12 perhaps?

The NF-F12 has the stator vanes which are good for directing flow but a heatsink like the NH-D14 doesn't seem to be very resistant to flow.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> ^ I wonder if Noctua will make a a true NF-P12 successor with the Noctua PWM IC. NF-A12 perhaps?
> 
> The NF-F12 has the stator vanes which are good for directing flow but a heatsink like the NH-D14 doesn't seem to be very resistant to flow.


Noctua already makes that PWM NF-P12 successor. It's called the NF-P12 PWM (link). Zero clicking.


----------



## Jflisk

Ehume there is a link somewhere, Someone created there own retaining bracket for the addition of the third fan do you know where that is. I have the third bracket set coming but I don't know when. Thanks


----------



## ehume

I haven't seen that link. But Noctua sent me a third set of clips when I asked.

And any time you run out of clips, you can always use ziptie screws (see item 5 in my sig). When I could not get Armageddon clips that would allow me to clip my NF-A15's to the heatsink, I used ziptie screws. Worked great.


----------



## Jflisk

ehume how long does it normally take for noctua clips to reach here when ordered. Had mine sent on 8/30/13 Thanks


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> ehume how long does it normally take for noctua clips to reach here when ordered. Had mine sent on 8/30/13 Thanks


Mine took at least two weeks.


----------



## Aldushi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> NF-F12 PWM and NF-A15 PWM no good?


I have a NF-A15 PWM and a NF-F12 PWM

This is a great combination but I find NF-F12 PWM a little bit louder. That's why I put the N.L.A on it.

http://imgbox.com/acb6bqFb http://imgbox.com/adkxL7VE http://imgbox.com/acna2sQS
http://imgbox.com/abw0gESt


----------



## Jflisk

Ehume your Zip screws worked like a charm. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Kaya47

I just purchased two Thermalright TY-147 fans to replace the Noctua fans. I hope they fit


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaya47*
> 
> I just purchased two Thermalright TY-147 fans to replace the Noctua fans. I hope they fit


They will fit, but you will need the new clips Noctua makes to use them. You will have to write to Noctua for them.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaya47*
> 
> I just purchased two Thermalright TY-147 fans to replace the Noctua fans. I hope they fit


For a few bucks more I'd swap it to a NF-A15 in middle... unless it's an aesthetic thing

NF-A15 PWM is about $19 on Amazon (don't buy from newegg for $23+) ; TY-147 is ~$15-16 (Nan's Gaming Gear and Superbiiz) when not on sale and comes without any accessories or the 6 year Noctua warranty

I got my NF-A14 PWM for ~$14 each off Amazon in a three-pack , it seems Amazon sporadically has really good Noctua deals if you pay attention.


----------



## doyll

I have not seen anyone comparing TY-147 (TY-140) to NF-A15 but I would expect them to be very similar in performance.

Here TY-147 is £5.17-£5.99 and NF-A15 is £17.83-£19.25.

I've used TY-140 and PH-F140TS on my 14TC and ended up keeping the TY-140 fans on it.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I have not seen anyone comparing TY-147 (TY-140) to NF-A15 but I would expect them to be very similar in performance.
> 
> Here TY-147 is £5.17-£5.99 and NF-A15 is £17.83-£19.25.
> 
> I've used TY-140 and PH-F140TS on my 14TC and ended up keeping the TY-140 fans on it.


Having used both, there is definitely little to no difference in terms of cooling although I don't have any numbers.

Noise is similar too with the A15 being quieter at idle but louder in high rpms.


----------



## Razersky

Hello!

I have one question about Noctua NH-D14. Now i have Noctua NH-U12P-SE2, and i can change it with D14, which is in neighbor case.

Is that a good choice?

Thanks for reply!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razersky*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have one question about Noctua NH-D14. Now i have Noctua NH-U12P-SE2, and i can change it with D14, which is in neighbor case.
> 
> Is that a good choice?
> 
> Thanks for reply!


Seems a good choice to me.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razersky*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have one question about Noctua NH-D14. Now i have Noctua NH-U12P-SE2, and i can change it with D14, which is in neighbor case.
> 
> Is that a good choice?
> 
> Thanks for reply!
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a good choice to me.
Click to expand...

I concur. And the nice thing is that they share mounting hardware. You can simply move one to the other. You only need reapply the TIM.


----------



## namitutonka

Hi Razersky,

doyll has given me encouraging feedback in the thread I started: http://www.overclock.net/t/1379975/stock-air-cooled-delidded-i5-3570k

Here is my last post there yesterday: _Posted my 'rig' from rigbuilder. My overclock is stable at 4.2GHz running Prime95 with the i5-3570K cores running from 67 to 76 degrees centigrade. It idles at around 1.6GHz in the mid too low 30's.

Many thanks to you all in the forum, without you I would not have had as easy access to resources and information.

I am not going to push it and see the maximum overclock possible, as I am completely satisfied with the results as is._

I am very satisfied with my recently purchased and installed Noctua NH-D14 SE2011, It did not come with a backplate, so I had to get that before I could install it.

Before the NH-D14 I was running at 3.4GHz, so I think this cooler is a good choice.









Peace!
namitutonka


----------



## Razersky

I just installed NH-D14, and its great! The temperatures are more lower, and its silent too!

Thanks for all the tips!

Best regards,

Razersky


----------



## namitutonka

Razersky
Yeah! My Noctua NH-D14 is every bit as silent or even more so than my stock Intel CPU cooler. And that is silence with 800MHz more CPU speed. From 3.4GHz to 4.2GHz.








Peace!
namitutonka


----------



## dmfree88

Waiting to join the club! super excited. Cant wait to put this hyper 212 to rest and have some REAL POWER


----------



## bandots

hi bro ..........

i have Noctua NHU12P SE2 , that cooling my core i7 875k but why performance is to weak compare to Venomous X







, i want to know how much difference between nhu12p compare to nhd14 thanks


----------



## dmfree88

Most reviews will put the u12p se2 at the same level or close to the nh-d14. The truth is the D14 will have a much higher overclockability. the U12P is similar to what I have now hyper212 (on push pull). Which is only good for so much power. I am able to get to 4.3ghz on my 8350 100% stable.. I can push 4.4/4.5ghz but its not stable enough and gets too hot for me, I also have high llc and some vboost which doesn't help. Anyways from what I have heard from numerous NH-D14 owners with 8350 that the max overclockability is 4.6-4.8ghz in most builds. I would imagine the difference would be similar with the U12P vs the NH-D14 although im sure id be at 4.4ghz with the U12P maybe even 4.5.

Overall though the D14 will overclock further. I think the gap on I7/I5 processors would be even larger as the FX processors tend to eat volts and have large jumps at certain clocks.


----------



## deepor

That Venomous X isn't bad at all. It has more heat-pipes than U12P even though it's not as large as D14. It's built for strong fans, has its fins close together and weighs a lot for its size.


----------



## doyll

NH-U12P is not all that good. As said above it's about same as 212. I moved from U12P with 2x TY-140 fans (3c cooler than stock fans) to TC14PE and temps dropped 6-8c on i7 [email protected]


----------



## dmfree88

Feels good to be using a real cooler











Talk about a close call







clearance was crazy close.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Feels good to be using a real cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a close call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearance was crazy close.


Could have gutted the window if clearance were an issue


----------



## dmfree88

it had room to slide a peice of paper in there atleast:



lol its literally in the bubbled part of the window. the very top post is literally paperwidth away from the slope of the window


----------



## 331149

Absolutely loving this cooler. Stays super quiet and cools like a champ under heavy load.


Oh and plenty of clearance to the graphics card on an M5A99X motherboard, above image looks like there's no clearance at all


----------



## rickyman0319

what htpc case fit this cooler? I want to put this D14 cooler on htpc case.


----------



## taem

So I got my D14, want to try my thermalright fans on it. I also want to try a 3 fan setup.

Here's the thing tho - I have 2 TY 147s and 2 TY 143s.

How you would configure this? Or is it a bad idea to have such drastically different rpms?

I think I'm going to end up using the 2 TY 147s, but I was just curious.


----------



## dmfree88

Rpm difference wont matter best performance goes in the middle. 2nd best push. Worst on pull.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> So I got my D14, want to try my thermalright fans on it. I also want to try a 3 fan setup.
> 
> Here's the thing tho - I have 2 TY 147s and 2 TY 143s.
> 
> How you would configure this? Or is it a bad idea to have such drastically different rpms?
> 
> I think I'm going to end up using the 2 TY 147s, but I was just curious.


In item 4 of my sig, I explore the D14's performance in 7 chapters. Bottom line: the quieter your fans, the more performance you gain from adding a third. For loud fans, a third fan gets you little.

The Thermalright fans are about as good as they come. The Noctua NF-A15 is a bit better.

Use low profile RAM if you want to put a 140mm up front.


----------



## taem

So I will try TY 147 push & pull, TY 143 middle first. I doubt I will keep the 143 mounted tho, these guys are loud. I just want to see what I'm giving up for less noise. Also depends on gpu noise, how much I will tolerate elsewhere.

Btw I am so enamored of the quality feel of the D14 I might just load up on Noctua fans for all mounts. Not often I am impressed by the quality of pc hardware, which is cheaply made 99% of the time. But the D14, this is a work of industrial art, down to the package design. I had a hard time choosing between this and the TC14PE and even before mounting the D14 I feel I made the right choice. This quality is worth a few degrees loss in performance. For sure I am going noctua for my next build also, which will be a node 304. (Current build is Define R4. Fractal Design also impresses me.)

I'm impressed by the thermalright fans too.

Compared to noctua and thermalright, the nzxt fx140lb Pwms I have are a joke. I got them cheap but I'm not sure i got my money's worth. Specs are great, but it's cereal box toy quality and loud as hell. (Closed mounting hole design and 0.56 amp draw compound the crappiness.) Move a crap ton of air though. I'd like to try them on the D14 but, not wanting to deal with even minimal modding, don't know how to mount them. Megahalems clips work great for thermalright fans tho, perfect fit and so much easier to use than the noctua design. I think it was exhume or doyll who mentioned these, great tip.


----------



## steven88

Anybody notice the Noctua NF-A15 fan on the NH-U14S is 1500rpm? Versus the NF-A15 PWM boxed fan, which only spins at 1200RPM.

I'm going to guess the Noctua NH-*D15* will have dual NF-A15, but they will spin at 1500RPM just like the U14S, and not the A15 PWM boxed fan.


----------



## Lukas026

I own this cooler for more than a year but I finally decided to join the club


----------



## doyll

What ehume said.

It's best for all cooler fans to be the same. TY-147 or TY-143 will both work very well but you will probably never run above the maximum rpm of the TY-147 (1300rpm) with the TY=143. You just don't need any more airflow than 1300rpm provides and both have same cfm at 1300rpm.

My sig rig runs 90-100% load at [email protected] on 2x TY-140, 2x TY-143 or 2x TY-147 fans. One fan is [email protected]


----------



## rpjkw11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I own this cooler for more than a year but I finally decided to join the club


I rather like the look of the Noctua fans and cooler. I'm using Phanteks -14PE in blue as well as their fans (for color purposes only) and I couldn't be happier, but I was torn between the Noctua DH-14 and the excellent Noctua fans. Your pic just started the internal argument all over again.







I've been kicking around the idea of building a second rig. If I do, I'll go Noctua all the way. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> I rather like the look of the Noctua fans and cooler. I'm using Phanteks -14PE in blue as well as their fans (for color purposes only) and I couldn't be happier, but I was torn between the Noctua DH-14 and the excellent Noctua fans. Your pic just started the internal argument all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been kicking around the idea of building a second rig. If I do, I'll go Noctua all the way. Thanks for the pic.


Wait just a little longer we got the new noctua d-series coming out. Will out-perform all other air coolers including the sb-e. Looking super promising


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Wait just a little longer we got the new noctua d-series coming out. Will out-perform all other air coolers including the sb-e. Looking super promising


I though about installing hyper 212 evo as a placeholder until that came out. I'm intrigued by the noise isolating chamber or whatever it's called.

But it's going to be wider than the d14 right? I think I read that earlier in this thread. Not just bigger fans but heat sink as wide as silver arrow. I want to stick to 140mm wide 160mm high for possible case/mobo changes. I could put the d14 on a p8z77, anything even slightly wider won't work. And d14 is plenty cooling for me I'm sure, 4670k that will be mildly oc'd.


----------



## rpjkw11

I've been half-way following the new DH14 and I'm very intrigued by it. I'll be using the new Phanteks Enthoo Primo case so there should be no problem with it fitting other than perhaps the socket 1150 mobo. I'm already using G.Skil low profile Ares RAM.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I though about installing hyper 212 evo as a placeholder until that came out. I'm intrigued by the noise isolating chamber or whatever it's called.
> 
> But it's going to be wider than the d14 right? I think I read that earlier in this thread. Not just bigger fans but heat sink as wide as silver arrow. I want to stick to 140mm wide 160mm high for possible case/mobo changes. I could put the d14 on a p8z77, anything even slightly wider won't work. And d14 is plenty cooling for me I'm sure, 4670k that will be mildly oc'd.


yeah its much bigger.. supposed to be around 165mm tall too


----------



## dmfree88

Thinking about matching everything to my case. Does anyone know what kind of paint works good on fans? Also saw another person paint blue led lights red. Anyone know what kind of paint is good for this?


----------



## taem

Finally I can join the club! If the mod is still taking pms that is, I guess he's trying to unload this job.





Almost embarrassing to post these, my box is just a box, not industrial art like what some of you guys are doing.

Check out the ram clearance though:


----------



## dmfree88

looks perdier then mine







. I was planning on taking over the post from the OP but I havent got around to making the new page or anything.

After some paint I am sure mine will look gewd. Cant wait to post some pictures of completed. Once I finally start xD, gotta get paint first.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Check out the ram clearance though:


Samsung RAM? What is the nominal speed? And how fast do you have it going?

And with your toys, it's time to fill in your specs.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Samsung RAM? What is the nominal speed? And how fast do you have it going?
> 
> And with your toys, it's time to fill in your specs.


Crucial Ballistix Sport Very Low Profile. I havent installrd os yet so everything stock. I dont think its a great oc'er but I like the height and 1.35v. Turning on xmp set it at the spec'd 1600.

Yeah I do have to finish that list.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Finally I can join the club! If the mod is still taking pms that is, I guess he's trying to unload this job.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost embarrassing to post these, my box is just a box, not industrial art like what some of you guys are doing.
> 
> Check out the ram clearance though:


Nice build. Love the Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP.


----------



## taem

The VLP is overkill, you see how much clearance is left. I probably could have gone with a better oc'er like Team Vulcan. But I was thinking about using them on another system down the road with something like a Noctua C14 so I thought I'd go small as possible.

The D14 was sooo easy to install. My only concern was whether I was tightening the screws too much. I tightened until the screws stopped turning without too much force, I think I did it ok but not sure.

Installing OS and drivers temp is 22-26 with TY 147 fans at 600rpm.


----------



## doyll

Nice temps. Must be a good TIM print.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Nice temps. Must be a good TIM print.


So that's a decent temp for basically idle? It's a 4670k. I'll be targeting a non aggressive 24/7 oc, what's a good clock to target for starters? I have a vid card so the HD4600 part of the cpu won't be getting any load, not sure if that makes a difference. Still have to play around with case fans, I don't have Fan Xpert 2 installed yet, bios is running the nzxts at 1600rpm, kinda noisy but not too bad actually, and they move air, I had the exhaust pointed at my face and from the middle of a long table they dried my contact lenses to crunchy biscuits.


----------



## danycyo

Noctua might be might be big and obnoxious but its ice cold


----------



## Celcius

I've been thinking about replacing the fans on my NH-D14 with non-white & brown fans. I've got three options:

1. Leave them as is. They perform great and are quiet, and I already own them. Although the rest of my build is black & blue with black sleeved cables...

2. Buy an extra set of fans and spray-paint them flat-black (just in case the paining doesn't go well I can go back to the stock fans lol). The performance & noise should be exactly the same; I would just have to spend a little time painting them. Is the P14 FLX fan the same as the stock P14?

3. Buy some all-black fans that seem to have the same air-flow to noise ratio. I wouldn't have to do any painting and I'm looking at the be quiet! Silent wings 2. It's available in both 120mm & 140mm sizes and looking at the specs on paper seems to provide similar noise/airflow performance to the noctuas. The only downside is finding a place that sells them and possibly a long wait since the company is German and doesn't seem to sell inside the US.
http://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/259
http://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/260

Any opinions?


----------



## doyll

Scythe Slip Stream 140XT PWM
http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-140xt-pwm.html

or Scythe GlideStream 140 PWM (SY1425HB12M-P) (MSRP $13.25)
http://www.scytheus.com/product/glidestream-140-pwm/

GlideStream 140 PWM shows as being available in America.









Get a simple PWM splitter and use your motherboard CPU fan header's PWM control.


----------



## ehume

Leave your NF-P12, unless you can get a PWM version (NF-P12 PWM).

There are other good 120mm fans (see item 4 in my sig).

For the middle fan, I recommend an NF-A15 PWM, but that leaves you with the same color scheme. Next I recommend the Thermalright TY-140 to TY-147 series. They are inexpensive and PWM.


----------



## dmfree88

The new cougar fans come in multiple colors, perform similar to noctuas and are quieter

Me personally i plan on painting my noctua fans black/red. Im sure you could paint yours if u took the time.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i plan on painting my noctua fans black/red.


Sacrilege!!!


----------



## Leethal

Hello, i want to purchase this cooler but i dislike the color scheme of the fans and i wont paint them.

Is it possible to Install a Corsair AF140 and SP/AF 120 Fan on them?


----------



## dmfree88

you can install whatever you want on it. So long as they dont have weird mounting holes







. Running a saberkitty and you dont want noctua brown?







Its in the same color ballpark







. Mine looks burgandy through my Red windowed case. Its almost pointless to paint them red but I really want the shroud black more then anything.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you can install whatever you want on it. So long as they dont have weird mounting holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Running a saberkitty and you dont want noctua brown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its in the same color ballpark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mine looks burgandy through my Red windowed case. Its almost pointless to paint them red but I really want the shroud black more then anything.


Yes but does it fit or does it require custom brackets or some sort of modding lol


----------



## dmfree88

As far as i know any fan will fit unless its oddly shaped


----------



## Leethal

Ok so corsair fans. All I do is put the metal clamp on any fan I want correct


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Ok so corsair fans. All I do is put the metal clamp on any fan I want correct


The clamp is for 120mm fan mounting holes. This means it can only be used on 140mm fans that have the 120mm fan mounting holes. It will not work on the Corsair 140mm fan you mentioned.

Also, some fans can still be a bit weird and problematic even if they have 120mm mounting holes. I think there's problems with the Thermalright fans for example? The metal clamp does not directly go into holes of the fan but there's instead a plastic thingy that goes into each hole first. That plastic thingy also has to fit right.

I just looked at pictures of the fans you want to use, and they all will not work. Those 120mm fans also can't have the Noctua mounting system on them, I'm guessing.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The clamp is for 120mm fan mounting holes. This means it can only be used on 140mm fans that have the 120mm fan mounting holes. It will not work on the Corsair 140mm fan you mentioned.
> 
> Also, some fans can still be a bit weird and problematic even if they have 120mm mounting holes. I think there's problems with the Thermalright fans for example? The metal clamp does not directly go into holes of the fan but there's instead a plastic thingy that goes into each hole first. That plastic thingy also has to fit right.
> 
> I just looked at pictures of the fans you want to use, and they all will not work. Those 120mm fans also can't have the Noctua mounting system on them, I'm guessing.


I followed the tips of guys like ehume and doyll and got a few Megahalems fan clips. They're $2.99, well worth it. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8890/cpu-pro-02/Prolimatech_Megahalems_Extra_Fan_Clips_-_25mm_Fan_.html

They also sell 38mm versions of the same clips.

These clips will work to install any 120mm mounting hole fan to the outside positions of the D14. They're so easy to use, no pins involved, just wrap them on the heat sink and guide the little elbow ends into the mounting holes, takes 2 seconds. They will not work for the middle fan though.

The problem with the Thermalrights is they are about 27 mm thick with thicker mounting hole depth also and the Noctua pins won't leave enough hole to push the fan clips through. A guy on this thread did get them in but it's really hard and not worth it IMHO. Again following the tips of ehume and doyll, just use zip ties, push through the fan hole, tighten leaving just enough space to push the fan clip ends through. Then you can use the Noctua clips to mount a Thermalright in the middle position.

Ehume mentioned earlier that Noctua has new fan clips that will fit Thermalrights, I'm going to email them.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Ehume mentioned earlier that Noctua has new fan clips that will fit Thermalrights, I'm going to email them.


Will you please report back what you find out? Is there a picture of those new fan clips somewhere? I can't find anything with Google.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Ok so corsair fans. All I do is put the metal clamp on any fan I want correct
> 
> 
> 
> The clamp is for 120mm fan mounting holes. This means it can only be used on 140mm fans that have the 120mm fan mounting holes. It will not work on the Corsair 140mm fan you mentioned.
> 
> Also, some fans can still be a bit weird and problematic even if they have 120mm mounting holes. I think there's problems with the Thermalright fans for example? The metal clamp does not directly go into holes of the fan but there's instead a plastic thingy that goes into each hole first. That plastic thingy also has to fit right.
> 
> I just looked at pictures of the fans you want to use, and they all will not work. Those 120mm fans also can't have the Noctua mounting system on them, I'm guessing.
Click to expand...

Noctua is now using a second generation clips on a lot of their heatsinks. We need to find out from a current purchaser whether they are using the new clips or the old ones on new D14's. The old metal clips require plastic keyhole clips.


----------



## deepor

I found this on the Noctua page:



But that won't work on the NH-D14, I think?


----------



## dmfree88

i dont think so. The part where the mount connects to the fins is a wider distance between the fan and the end (i think).


----------



## ehume

Noctua has other clips specifically for the D14. Just ask them.


----------



## dmfree88

Yea noctua is awesome they sent me ulna adapters and a splitter when i bought my d14 used without them. They said it would take like a month and it showed up in bout a week


----------



## Retrolock

Tore off my water cooling setup (see sig) bought a 4770K and z87 sabertooth, and bought again after 2 years a Noctua NH-D14. Gotta say its performing really well. Its color matches the Asus board. Ignore the stock cables lol I'm ordering sleeved extensions or I'll have my psu sleeved.










I'm thinking of applying Armor all to make it shine on the top. It won't damage anything right?


----------



## taem

I have to say I'm pretty happy with the D14 so far. Haven't taxed the 4670k yet, have not oc'd yet, but browsing emailing word processing installing apps etc this is the sort of thing I'm seeing:



Goes up to 30-35c when gaming or running gpu benches.

And I don't think my fan setup is good at all, still working on that.


----------



## Bri5150

Does anyone know if any of the Noctua setups will work on the new ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition board?


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bri5150*
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the Noctua setups will work on the new ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition board?


NH-D14 specifically, you probably wont have clearance to the first pcie slot and the vrm/mosfet is on the top so you have no active cooling on those either (the 140mm usually provides that) when the vrm/mosfet is positioned on the left side of the cpu socket.


----------



## stampee

Hi all: What gives? I have not gotten on the noctua website in 4 days now. Are they out of business?

-Stampee


----------



## Retrolock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stampee*
> 
> Hi all: What gives? I have not gotten on the noctua website in 4 days now. Are they out of business?
> 
> -Stampee


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=start&lng=en

working at my end


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrolock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stampee*
> 
> Hi all: What gives? I have not gotten on the noctua website in 4 days now. Are they out of business?
> 
> -Stampee
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=start&lng=en
> 
> working at my end
Click to expand...

Hmm. I am also not getting the Noctua website. Since the Internet is an inter-network, perhaps a connection is down?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stampee*
> 
> Hi all: What gives? I have not gotten on the noctua website in 4 days now. Are they out of business?
> 
> -Stampee


Working here too.


----------



## malik22

hi guys i want to order this cooler for my 4770k I just need to know if it will fit on the asus maximus hero mobo?and my case is a antec 900 i read it will fit inside.


----------



## Retrolock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hi guys i want to order this cooler for my 4770k I just need to know if it will fit on the asus maximus hero mobo?and my case is a antec 900 i read it will fit inside.


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#LGA1150_Asus

Yup it should fit


----------



## danycyo

Overclocked 870 to 4.0 with HT on. Noctua keeping her nice and cool. 44c idle and 72c on 100% cpu load.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Hello, i want to purchase this cooler but i dislike the color scheme of the fans and i wont paint them.
> 
> Is it possible to Install a Corsair AF140 and SP/AF 120 Fan on them?


sp/af 120 is no problem mate


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> sp/af 120 is no problem mate


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I own this cooler for more than a year but I finally decided to join the club


Mt primary setup, in the same case:


----------



## malik22

hey guys im using this cooler with my 4770k i have a question I have a scythe ultra kaze fan would it mess with the middle noctua fan if i put it infron becuase it blows alot of air?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hey guys im using this cooler with my 4770k i have a question I have a scythe ultra kaze fan would it mess with the middle noctua fan if i put it infron becuase it blows alot of air?


Why do you want to use the UK?
If you have to use it, remove middle fan and box the area.. or take the fan & mounting out of a dead 140mm and used the housing between towers.. so air from UK is forced on into 2nd tower.


----------



## dumafourlife

What kind of clips are guys with ty-140 using? Ehume mentioned that writing to Noctua for new style clips will work?


----------



## deepor

I use that ghetto cable binder screw method at the moment.

I've seen people recommend Scythe fan clips. See this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/628569/official-noctua-nh-d14-club/2820#post_18559041


----------



## dumafourlife

Thanks. I've got some ty-143's sitting around that I would like to use


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hey guys im using this cooler with my 4770k i have a question I have a scythe ultra kaze fan would it mess with the middle noctua fan if i put it infron becuase it blows alot of air?


Check out item #4 in my sig. I cover UK's in one of the chapters.


----------



## taem

So I'm discovering that high rpm/cfm fans don't do much for the D14. I'm using TY 143s, and my 4670k @ 4.6, 1080p encoding at 100% cpu usage, returns the same temps whether the fans are set to 1500rpm or 2500rpm. I think the gurus here said that numerous times, that past a certain point higher cfm does nothing for a D14. I think I'm going to take off the 143s and mount 147s, just as soon as I do an encode batch at 1300rpm and see how that compares to 1500rpm. It'll be good to lose the TY 143s, I can set it to low rpm but boot up is hideously loud.

I wonder why the Silver Arrow benefits from the TY 143s. Those heat sinks all look the same to me, except the tops.

I love the D14 cooling tho, 4670k at 4.6 and 1.275v never goes above 60c at 100% cpu. Prime95 will jack it into the 80s however. But real world, I don't think that's ever going to happen.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> So I'm discovering that high rpm/cfm fans don't do much for the D14. I'm using TY 143s, and my 4670k @ 4.6, 1080p encoding at 100% cpu usage, returns the same temps whether the fans are set to 1500rpm or 2500rpm. I think the gurus here said that numerous times, that past a certain point higher cfm does nothing for a D14. I think I'm going to take off the 143s and mount 147s, just as soon as I do an encode batch at 1300rpm and see how that compares to 1500rpm. It'll be good to lose the TY 143s, I can set it to low rpm but boot up is hideously loud.
> 
> I wonder why the Silver Arrow benefits from the TY 143s. Those heat sinks all look the same to me, except the tops.
> 
> I love the D14 cooling tho, 4670k at 4.6 and 1.275v never goes above 60c at 100% cpu. Prime95 will jack it into the 80s however. But real world, I don't think that's ever going to happen.


If you will look at item 1 in my sig, you will see that on a Megahalems, higher and higher CFM's (and noise) get very little additional cooling.

I suspect the same might be true for the Silver Arrow. Of course, if the Silver Arrow BE is built like the old TRUE, then the density of the fins would cause it to benefit from stronger fans.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> If you will look at item 1 in my sig, you will see that on a Megahalems, higher and higher CFM's (and noise) get very little additional cooling.
> 
> I suspect the same might be true for the Silver Arrow. Of course, if the Silver Arrow BE is built like the old TRUE, then the density of the fins would cause it to benefit from stronger fans.


So which heatsink would you recommend for use with high rpm/cfm fans? Silver Arrow? TC14PE? I need a new cooler and I was planning on another D14 but maybe it'd be fun to have a different cooler to play with. I'm gonna have these TY 143s sitting around, may as well see if I can get use out of them.

Incidentally setting the TY 143s to max at 1300rpm is getting me the same temps. My tests are hardly scientific obviously but I think they're probably indicative of real world performance.


----------



## ehume

I've lost touch with the nuances of the new tandem tower heatsinks.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> So which heatsink would you recommend for use with high rpm/cfm fans? Silver Arrow? TC14PE? I need a new cooler and I was planning on another D14 but maybe it'd be fun to have a different cooler to play with. I'm gonna have these TY 143s sitting around, may as well see if I can get use out of them.
> 
> Incidentally setting the TY 143s to max at 1300rpm is getting me the same temps. My tests are hardly scientific obviously but I think they're probably indicative of real world performance.


I had similar results on Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme and Phanteks TC14PE. But when I pushed i7 920 harder and got more heat the TY-143 fans' added rpm / cfm were more beneficial. A friend has used TY-143s on all three; SA SB-E, TC14PE & NH-D14 and likes NH-D14 best on his 8350 pushing 4.7-5.0GHz .


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I had similar results on Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme and Phanteks TC14PE. But when I pushed i7 920 harder and got more heat the TY-143 fans' added rpm / cfm were more beneficial. A friend has used TY-143s on all three; SA SB-E, TC14PE & NH-D14 and likes NH-D14 best on his 8350 pushing 4.7-5.0GHz .


Yeah I remember you were saying a TY 143 on a D14 needn't go higher than 1300rpm. I should have just listened. But I'm one of those guys who has to see for himself. Oh well the TY 143s were only $16 each.

At what point did the higher rpm on the TY 143 make a difference for you? Because like I was saying, for me, with a 4670k @ 4.6, at 100% load, I get the same temps at 1300rpm that I do at 2500rpm. Not even a 1 degree difference, I get the same temps. Maybe my case fans aren't allowing the TY 143 room to run.


----------



## doyll

If your case fans are not exhausting all the heated air the TY-143s' are pushing out of the cooler than it's mixing with the case air and they are feeding hotter air into cooler. Hotter air into cooler means hotter cooler.


----------



## Seban

Is it harmfull for the cooler/motherboard/socket/cpu when I added in my new case 120mm fan to blow air from the back of the case by force bending the Noctua's edges (I dont know if its bent furhter, some futher bent plates might be possible) and one of the tower is making the center fan closer to another tower.

Force bending - I slipped that Bitfenix fan between Noctua and back of the case.

Here is how it looks:







Example temps:



Am I okay ?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Is it harmfull for the cooler/motherboard/socket/cpu when I added in my new case 120mm fan to blow air from the back of the case by force bending the Noctua's edges (I dont know if its bent furhter, some futher bent plates might be possible) and one of the tower is making the center fan closer to another tower.
> 
> Force bending - I slipped that Bitfenix fan between Noctua and back of the case.
> 
> Here is how it looks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example temps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I okay ?


Did you know one end of cooler is 6mm farther from middle of cpu than the other( 68mm & 62mm for a total of 130mm front of cooler to back? If you have the wide end back on your motherboard (normal mounting position) and turn it around you will have 6mm more in back.. more than enough room for the case fan to fit.


----------



## fatlardo

I have the 2700k using 1.34v @ 4.7 and in prime Im getting high 70s. Is this the average. Does it sound right? I can get up to 5.2 with 1.4x I forgot, stable, but the temps is whats keeping me back. At 1.4x and up I get up to if I recall high 80s or low 90s.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Did you know one end of cooler is 6mm farther from middle of cpu than the other( 68mm & 62mm for a total of 130mm front of cooler to back? If you have the wide end back on your motherboard (normal mounting position) and turn it around you will have 6mm more in back.. more than enough room for the case fan to fit.


What about the anti vibration pads though? They're pre-applied so the D14 ootb orients only one way. I imagine noctua would send you more, but are they easy to take off?


----------



## doyll

Having never had one I can't say how hard / easy the vibration strips are to remove and replace.
Myself I would try carefully pulling them out/off and putting them in other side.


----------



## deepor

I moved them around once or twice and they still stuck.


----------



## Faithh

Would the fan clips touch the GPU (780 dc2 with backplate) on a Rampage IV extreme?


----------



## ehume

Masking tape does not conduct electricity, I hear.


----------



## Lukas026

installed my ZxR tonight and took a pic of my RIG in the process:


----------



## taem

Not exactly news but, it's startling how much impact case fans have on cooler performance. I swapped out the TY 143s (2500rpm) on the D14 for TY 147s (1300rpm) after seeing that going from 2500rpm down to 1350rpm on the TY 143s had no real impact on temp. And then I was bummed out because temps with the TY 147s were hitting low 60s at 100%usage (4670k @ 4.6).

And then I realized I didn't reset the fan curve for case fans. So I fudged with those. Now temps at 100% cpu usage are back to mid to high 50s.

Incidentally swapping out the 2000rpm NZXT fans for 1200rpm Noctuas had no impact on cooling either. I'm beginning to wonder what the point of high performance fans with high rpm/cfm/noise is. So far with everything I'm doing on my DefineR4/14 setup, higher rpms don't do squat, except make a ton more noise. My case was unbearable at bootup with the NZXTs and TY 143s, you would know from two rooms over when I turned my pc on.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Not exactly news but, it's startling how much impact case fans have on cooler performance. I swapped out the TY 143s (2500rpm) on the D14 for TY 147s (1300rpm) after seeing that going from 2500rpm down to 1350rpm on the TY 143s had no real impact on temp. And then I was bummed out because temps with the TY 147s were hitting low 60s at 100%usage (4670k @ 4.6).
> 
> And then I realized I didn't reset the fan curve for case fans. So I fudged with those. Now temps at 100% cpu usage are back to mid to high 50s.
> 
> Incidentally swapping out the 2000rpm NZXT fans for 1200rpm Noctuas had no impact on cooling either. I'm beginning to wonder what the point of high performance fans with high rpm/cfm/noise is. So far with everything I'm doing on my DefineR4/14 setup, higher rpms don't do squat, except make a ton more noise. My case was unbearable at bootup with the NZXTs and TY 143s, you would know from two rooms over when I turned my pc on.


I see no reason your R4 shouldn't perform like others I know of.

My R2 has TY-140, 143 & 147 fans (143 on cooler), mates R4 is same, and several other Defines out there are similar. All case fans are PWM and speed controlled by CPU and/or GPU PWM fan siganl. It's not about how many fans or how much air they move but how that air flows through the case.

Unless we are running serious overclocks our fans never run above 1300rpm. My R2 idles 700rpm in mid 20s and [email protected] when rendering graphics (96-100% on all cores). The momentary rpm jump at startup loudest but still not loud.. and even at 950-1050rpm I have to concentrate to hear anything in very quiet room.

You had PM.


----------



## shampoo911

is it really that important about the noise the fans make?? i dont make such a big fuzz over it... my case is filled with cooler masters sickleflows... 9 to be precise... and the noise it makes... is not that disturbing... considering that each fan runs @2000rpm

my nh-d14 runs with a nf-a15pwm and a nf-f12pwm... both of them full speed (1300rpm and 1500rpm) and they are deadly quiet... even though i have my fx8350 overclocked to 4.8ghz, temps wont go past the 60ºC limit when i game for a full day...


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> is it really that important about the noise the fans make?? i dont make such a big fuzz over it... my case is filled with cooler masters sickleflows... 9 to be precise... and the noise it makes... is not that disturbing... considering that each fan runs @2000rpm
> 
> my nh-d14 runs with a nf-a15pwm and a nf-f12pwm... both of them full speed (1300rpm and 1500rpm) and they are deadly quiet... even though i have my fx8350 overclocked to 4.8ghz, temps wont go past the 60ºC limit when i game for a full day...


For me, it's like this:

I want it so quiet that when I was outside and come into the home and step into the room with the PC, I am unsure if it's running or not. I want it so quiet that I have to stop and listen for a second to not press the PC's power button and shut it off by mistake.

When the fans ramp up because GPU or CPU are working, I want the noise of the fans to not have anything annoying about them. I don't want to be able to hear clicking or a sort of hum that sounds weird to me. For most fans, I also want the PC to stay cool enough without the fans needing to run at full 12V at any point in time.

I honestly need that. I feel I slowly go a little crazy otherwise. This is only about the PC at home, I don't feel like that at work.

I can only take a bit of noise when it's about gaming and there's the game's audio on the headphones, but I still had to replace the GPU's original cooler. Tweaking its fan curve was not enough for me.


----------



## dmfree88

Ive been super happy with cougar hdb fans. Rnning full speed i can barely hear them and they push twice as much air as my enermax tb silence and they are just as quiet. Might be worth looking into im sure if i hooked them up to a fan controller or pwm they would be crazy quiet

Im the same way about noise. I hate gpu fans as they are too small and near impossible to keep silent. Currently loudest thing in my rig is gpu above 50% and the noctua fans without the lna. The cougars are amazing.


----------



## taem

Ok I'm not as hardcore as deepor. I can get my case pretty much silent by reducing rpms. But I don't, because that hurts temps. My goal is to get to where the case noise is non-intrusive. That's why I like the Noctua P14s so much. 700-900rpm range with these fans, and the case produces a low hum that's fine for me. And I let the fans ramp up when the cpu hits load. I am finding that I need the case fans to spin at a fairly high rpm to let the D14 fans do their work. Still toying with the various fan locations at various rpms though, part of the problem is sometimes I find a sweet spot for the D14, but then the mobo temp goes up a bit, and vice versa.

But you guys saying you have NF F12, Cougar Vortex HDB, etc, running at full rpm and they're silent -- really? Do you guys have ambient noise that's masking the fans? Because in my experience there is not a single fan on the market that is silent at less than 1000rpm. Any fan at 1200 is noticeable. Any fan at 1500rpm is downright loud, so loud that I refuse to consider them, I don't break the 1200-1300 threshold for case fans. That's just my experience. The Noctuas are decent, though imho not great, noise wise, and I have to take these guys down to 700-800rpm for what I would consider silent, and I think silent pc purists would say "that's not silent."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I see no reason your R4 shouldn't perform like others I know of.


Okay are you saying my experience is typical, or different?
Quote:


> Unless we are running serious overclocks our fans never run above 1300rpm. My R2 idles 700rpm in mid 20s and [email protected] when rendering graphics (96-100% on all cores). The momentary rpm jump at startup loudest but still not loud.. and even at 950-1050rpm I have to concentrate to hear anything in very quiet room.


Are those temps with your i7 980 @ 3.55? Tho, I think you're using a Phanteks and not a D14?


----------



## doyll

Your experience is fairly typical but does seem to be a bit hotter with couple hundred faster rpm.

Yes, i7 980 under red Phantkes PH-TC14PE with TY-143 fans. Stock fans give very similar performance.. less than 50rpm difference at 1-2c differences in temp. Noctua NH-D14 will perform very similar too... As do Silver Arrow SB-E and Cogage Arrow (Silver Arrow).


----------



## E30bmart

Hey guys! I don't quite know where to ask this so i'll ask here







.. I want to buy the Noctua nh-d14 but i need to know if it'll fit on my build i just bought, jere are the specs:

- Bitfenix prodigy
- gigabyte ga-z87n
- ram isn't tall (sniper 2400 2x4gb)
- GTX 770
- I7 4770K
- HyperX 240gb SSD
- 3TB SB HDD

My main concern is if the nh-d14 will clear the GPU. If you guys know please please please tell me I can't thank you enough i've been searching for hours..


----------



## deepor

I think you might want to look for a different ITX motherboard. If you look at pictures, the one you chose has the CPU socket very close to the graphics card slot. There are ITX boards that have the chipset between the CPU socket and the graphics card slot. That causes the CPU socket to be pretty far away from the graphics card. You want a board like that to use a large air cooler.

EDIT: Here's what I mean, this is the board you are looking at:



Look for a board where things are reversed, chipset put between CPU socket and PCI-E slot.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Your experience is fairly typical but does seem to be a bit hotter with couple hundred faster rpm.
> 
> Yes, i7 980 under red Phantkes PH-TC14PE with TY-143 fans. Stock fans give very similar performance.. less than 50rpm difference at 1-2c differences in temp. Noctua NH-D14 will perform very similar too... As do Silver Arrow SB-E and Cogage Arrow (Silver Arrow).


Ok I read through your pm, messed with case airflow some, my #s are improving:



Isn't that pretty darned good for a 4670k @ 4.6? I think I can make it better. Still haven't done the shroud thing you mentioned, and I still have to take the io panel off.


----------



## E30bmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I think you might want to look for a different ITX motherboard. If you look at pictures, the one you chose has the CPU socket very close to the graphics card slot. There are ITX boards that have the chipset between the CPU socket and the graphics card slot. That causes the CPU socket to be pretty far away from the graphics card. You want a board like that to use a large air cooler.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what I mean, this is the board you are looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> Look for a board where things are reversed, chipset put between CPU socket and PCI-E slot.


I already ordered/received everything.. I can't change it so i'm really looking for an answer like: yes it will fit but very tight and it'll be frustrating OR no it won't fit

Very quick reply btw thanks







, i'm putting it on my christmas list if you guys say it fits if not i'll go with water cooling.

Thanks for all/any help !


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Ok I read through your pm, messed with case airflow some, my #s are improving:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that pretty darned good for a 4670k @ 4.6? I think I can make it better. Still haven't done the shroud thing you mentioned, and I still have to take the io panel off.


Look good to me.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E30bmart*
> 
> Hey guys! I don't quite know where to ask this so i'll ask here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I want to buy the Noctua nh-d14 but i need to know if it'll fit on my build i just bought, jere are the specs:
> 
> - Bitfenix prodigy
> - gigabyte ga-z87n
> - ram isn't tall (sniper 2400 2x4gb)
> - GTX 770
> - I7 4770K
> - HyperX 240gb SSD
> - 3TB SB HDD
> 
> My main concern is if the nh-d14 will clear the GPU. If you guys know please please please tell me I can't thank you enough i've been searching for hours..


on the site of noctua is written will fit but will block the pci slot


----------



## E30bmart

Awh ****. Thanks though


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E30bmart*
> 
> Awh ****. Thanks though


your welcome m8


----------



## savagemic

Got my NH-D14 installed today!


----------



## Kyashan

I would like to get air system with quiet Noctua cooler and replace the original fans with two TY-140, the anchorage clips of noctua fit the TY-140? Use as a ram Gskill Ripjaws-x 16GB x4. Thanks for your support


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyashan*
> 
> I would like to get air system with quiet Noctua cooler and replace the original fans with two TY-140, the anchorage clips of noctua fit the TY-140? Use as a ram Gskill Ripjaws-x 16GB x4. Thanks for your support


If you don't have the TY-140 fans you might consider TY-147 fans. Same fan with black housing with white fan. Or the TY-143 with red housing and orange fan. TY-143 is 2500rpm but with PWM control it's no problem to set the rpm curve to so fan runs same speed as TY-140/147.. and at same speed they sound the same.

ehume modified many fans to mount on D14.. often only needing to relief the mounting holes so the D14 pins fit in flush to face of fan. Start at the 8th picture.
http://www.overclock.net/t/944527/adapting-gentle-typhoons-and-other-fans-for-the-d14-56k-warning/0_20

There is not really any cooling difference.


They are a slightly quieter. Keep in mind the human ear needs an increase of about 3dBA to be able to even hear a difference... and 10dBA increase is twice as loud.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-silver-arrow_5.html

Best thing about changing to TY-14x series fans is having PWM control. and slightly quieter..


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyashan*
> 
> I would like to get air system with quiet Noctua cooler and replace the original fans with two TY-140, the anchorage clips of noctua fit the TY-140? Use as a ram Gskill Ripjaws-x 16GB x4. Thanks for your support


The newer Noctua clips will fit any fan. But two TY-140's will not fit unless you have a taller case than normal (motherboard to side panel)(edit: one will fit OK). The way to make a 140mm fan fit in front is to use ultra-low profile RAM.

The ideal fans for a D14 -- if you are going to spend extra bucks -- are an NF-P12 PWM in front, and an NF-A15 PWM in the middle. Or, if you are going to get the Samsung ultra-low profile RAM, two NF-A15 PWM's. But all that will gain you a couple of degrees of cooling and a quieter rig by a few decibels. (Link)

Or you could save bucks and go with the TY-140, which is a bit better than the NF-P14 that comes with the D14.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Got my NH-D14 installed today!


congrats! loving it myself







Just got my cougar vortex fans installed already seeing 3 degree difference.. will get some benching done here someday when i have some time


----------



## doyll

Here in UK the TY-147 are cheapest at £5.46. Next are TY-143 at £6.95, TY-140 at £7.04, & TY-141 at £14.15.
That's why I have used many TY-147 fans in the last year.


----------



## savagepagan

Found some nice clips that work for the D14 and 140 mm fans with 120mm mounting holes.
Scythe 25mm type *A* fan clips. You may have to bend the clips for a firmer hold.
http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/Scythe-120mm-Fan-Clips-Type-A-197p1383.htm


----------



## taem

So my temps have worsened considerably since I put a 280x Vapor X in the Define R4.

4670k @ 4.6ghz 1.235v, cores idle at high 20s low 30s, with max core usually at 30-35c. Gaming load in low to mid 40s. But game load is like 40% cpu. Have not stress tested or done encoding yet.

If I take the side panel off temps drop to mid 20s idle.

Does this mean my case airflow is poor? I have fans at front, bottom, side (running at low fixed rpm just to feed the gpu) with 2 exhausts.

Should I add a 5.25 bay fan setup, like an Evercool Armor with 80mm fan, or Lian Li single 5.25 bay with 40mm x 3 fans? Or are those temps to be expected?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> So my temps have worsened considerably since I put a 280x Vapor X in the Define R4.
> 
> 4670k @ 4.6ghz 1.235v, cores idle at high 20s low 30s, with max core usually at 30-35c. Gaming load in low to mid 40s. But game load is like 40% cpu. Have not stress tested or done encoding yet.
> 
> If I take the side panel off temps drop to mid 20s idle.
> 
> Does this mean my case airflow is poor? I have fans at front, bottom, side (running at low fixed rpm just to feed the gpu) with 2 exhausts.
> 
> Should I add a 5.25 bay fan setup, like an Evercool Armor with 80mm fan, or Lian Li single 5.25 bay with 40mm x 3 fans? Or are those temps to be expected?


A bay fan will do you no good. Not enough room.

Top, front and side: intake

Remove all unused rear slot covers. Consider removing the sheet metal between the slots. Remove the grill from the exhaust fan. Use no exhaust fan. Use push/pull fans on your heatsink.

An additional thing to try: a partition that keeps GPU air away from your heatsink. Use sheet styrene from a model shop.


----------



## doyll

What ehume said.









Good quality cardboard will also work as a partition.
Stock Define R4 fans are marginal in my opinion.
Better front intakes definitely improve airflow. I use PWM fans with PWM splitter having molex / sata power connector to PSU and control with CPU fan header PWM signal. Using molex / sata power means now power load on motherboard fan header so no worry about overloading it.
http://www.moddiy.com/products/PWN-1%252dTo%252d4-Fan-Splitter-Cable-%28Sleeved%29-.html

Could use the GPU PWM signal instead but not as easy to get splitter. You would need Mini 4-Pin GPU (Female) to Mini 4-Pin GPU (Male) / 4-Pin Fan (Male) Cable Splitter from GPU to PWM splitter
http://www.moddiy.com/products/Mini-4%252dPin-GPU-%28Female%29-to-Mini-4%252dPin-GPU-%28Male%29-%7B47%7D-4%252dPin-Fan-%28Male%29-Cable-Splitter.html

molex powered PWM splitter
http://www.moddiy.com/products/PWN-1%252dTo%252d4-Fan-Splitter-Cable-%28Sleeved%29-.html

Using PWM fans with molex / sata power from PSU means no worries about overloading motherboard / GPU header with too many fans... and controlling as described above means case fan speeds ramp up and down same as CPU / GPU keeping system quiet unless it's working very hard.. supplying high case airflow when CPU / GPU are moving lots of air and dumping lots of heat into case.


----------



## taem

Thanks guys. Not real keen on modding the case though. Putting a divider inside is one thing, but I don't want to saw off the rear mesh for example.

I've got ty 143s in push-pull on the D14, the 4 intake fans are NF-P14s or NF-A14FLXs. Not the best fans but I don't think they're bad fans? 2 P14 exhausts.

So should I get rid of the exhaust fans, put a shroud/duct leading from D14 to rear fan mount, and leave the 2 top modu-vents open?

And for the divider, the gpu card sits right in the middle of the upper front intake fan. How long should I make the divider? Just to the end of the card itself?

Just did several hours of h264 encoding, temps hover in mid 50s to low 60s. Max core peak of 69c!!

I don't think they're dangerous temps but I'm wondering if I need to reapply paste on the D14 or tinker with case fans.


----------



## doyll

We want the divider to separate the top CPU part of case from the bottom GPU part... from motherboard to side cover and from back of case to front.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I've got ty 143s in push-pull on the D14, the 4 intake fans are NF-P14s or NF-A14FLXs. Not the best fans but I don't think they're bad fans? 2 P14 exhausts.


You are running about the best fans you can get.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> We want the divider to separate the top CPU part of case from the bottom GPU part... from motherboard to side cover and from back of case to front.


So it's more or less complete airflow isolation and you need separate air flow paths in each chamber? Easy enough in the bottom half for gpu, but how do I do intakes in the upper half? Upper half would be getting only half of the upper front fan. I suppose I could bend the divider so the bottom front fan feeds the lower half and the upper front fan feeds the top half. But would a single 140mm fan be enough for D14?


----------



## doyll

If I remember right the R4 top front fan is split in half so is still supplying upper compartment. Us the front top fan for a second fan.


----------



## danycyo

Hey guys I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for a fan with a metal bracket that will attach to the Noctua D14 cooler. I am looking to add a 3rd fan to really move some more air. Any suggestions?

Noctua is the best I made a personal record today on my I7 870 at 4.2 HT


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for a fan with a metal bracket that will attach to the Noctua D14 cooler. I am looking to add a 3rd fan to really move some more air. Any suggestions?


Not understanding. What do you mean by 'metal bracket'? Do you mean fan clips?


----------



## danycyo

Yea I wanted to add 1 more fan to the Noctua D14 heatsink and I was looking for suggestions for a fan that will move alot of air and still be relatively quite just like the stock Noctua fans are now. I meant to say clip not bracket any suggestions?


----------



## doyll

Best is another fan like on cooler now. Contact Noctua customer service. They are very good and will probably send you some fan clips.

Some have replaced stock fans with more powerful fans but that increases noise. TY-143 fans are very good and quiet up to about 1200rpm.. but are quite loud at 2500rpm.


----------



## danycyo

NICE!!! Thanks I was looking to stick with the Noctua's because of how well they perform. I will see what they can do for me.


----------



## Capt

Just got this cooler, anybody know if it's capable of handling a 3770K at 4.6ghz? Are there any reviews or articles of some sort that benchmark this cooler?


----------



## ronin688

New member of the club here! My build isn't totally complete yet but the cooler fits well and is whisper quiet even without the lower rpm adaptors.

One issue I had with install was when I placed the cooler on the cpu and attempted to screw it on the spring loaded screws wouldn't catch. I had to abandon the first attempt and clean the paste off. I googled the problem and saw a post or two mentioning that the install seems harder the first time but gets easier once you've done it. I thought maybe the spring coils were maybe a bit tight so i just gently worked the screw up and down a few times with my fingers to see how much pressure was needed. When I gave it a second try it was a lot easier but still took a little bit of fiddling before I could catch both screws. I can imagine it'll be even easier next time which hopefully won't be for a while.


----------



## doyll

Just a FYI
I always "practice / test" install before I remove the plastic and apply TIM... Even when installing coolers I've used before.. new or used.. To be sure everything lines up and screws start properly. Only takes a minutes and is so much easier than having to clean TIM off.


----------



## ronin688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Just a FYI
> I always "practice / test" install before I remove the plastic and apply TIM... Even when installing coolers I've used before.. new or used.. To be sure everything lines up and screws start properly. Only takes a minutes and is so much easier than having to clean TIM off.


I did about 75% of that. I lined it up and made sure it was sitting properly, clearing the ram and motherboard, and that the screws lined up but I did not actually try to start them. Good tip and I'll certainly do that from now on. Hopefully I don't have to take this one off any time soon but I'm confident that I can re-attach it easily. I chose the D14 as much for it's easy installation as I did for it's cooling power.


----------



## Capt

In case anyone is interested, I found two reviews on the NH-D14 cooling a 3770K @ 4.6Ghz. I'm gonna go straight for 4.6Ghz now and then 4.8Ghz if it's doable with this cooler. I'll be using three fans total instead of two so maybe it will help a little.

http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nh-l9i-nh-d14/6

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_h110_review,13.html


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronin688*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Just a FYI
> I always "practice / test" install before I remove the plastic and apply TIM... Even when installing coolers I've used before.. new or used.. To be sure everything lines up and screws start properly. Only takes a minutes and is so much easier than having to clean TIM off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did about 75% of that. I lined it up and made sure it was sitting properly, clearing the ram and motherboard, and that the screws lined up but I did not actually try to start them. Good tip and I'll certainly do that from now on. Hopefully I don't have to take this one off any time soon but I'm confident that I can re-attach it easily. I chose the D14 as much for it's easy installation as I did for it's cooling power.
Click to expand...

Sorry about that.







I posted it for others to read and avoid what happened to you.









Even after having done hundreds of cooling intalls is always to a "practice" install when installing a brand new cooler or after installing mount on a different motherboard. It's so easy to make sure screws start and tighten as they should, than remove and install for real.

Amazing how many times I've found rough threads, springs grinding when screws are turned, poor alignment of screws, etc. I us a tiny syringe with very fine oil to lubricate threads and turning faces between springs, washers, etc. It takes almost no oil, but makes a huge difference in amount of force needed turning screws.


----------



## ronin688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it for others to read and avoid what happened to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even after having done hundreds of cooling intalls is always to a "practice" install when installing a brand new cooler or after installing mount on a different motherboard. It's so easy to make sure screws start and tighten as they should, than remove and install for real.
> 
> Amazing how many times I've found rough threads, springs grinding when screws are turned, poor alignment of screws, etc. I us a tiny syringe with very fine oil to lubricate threads and turning faces between springs, washers, etc. It takes almost no oil, but makes a huge difference in amount of force needed turning screws.


Oh no need to apologise! I'm always happy to get some good advice.









I actually was just out at the hardware store for some electrical tape and I picked up a looong phillips head screwdriver to use next time instead of the one included in the D14 box. Can never have too many screwdrivers. HSF installs have always been my achilles heel (and I've only done a dozen in the last 10 years) so I try to get as much info and advice as I can.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

If i turn my NH-D14 to getting air from my video card would it be better or no?
In this way will fall temperatures on video?

my system is:

mobo: z77 extreme4
ram:2x4gb Corsair white
video: r9 280x CrossFire
case: CM 690 II advanced


----------



## zarkomortala

I have problem with my Noctua an my i5 3570k,in stock settings my temps with Aida are 53 max,when i overclocked to 4,7ghz an 1,35v my temps are getting to 100 degrees!!When i touch the radiator is not even warm,i have applied the TIM correctly so many times with no changes,i used the pea methon.Is my Noctua defective? I dont understand what is going on!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> If i turn my NH-D14 to getting air from my video card would it be better or no?
> In this way will fall temperatures on video?
> 
> my system is:
> 
> mobo: z77 extreme4
> ram:2x4gb Corsair white
> video: r9 280x CrossFire
> case: CM 690 II advanced


No, probably worse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> I have problem with my Noctua an my i5 3570k,in stock settings my temps with Aida are 53 max,when i overclocked to 4,7ghz an 1,35v my temps are getting to 100 degrees!!When i touch the radiator is not even warm,i have applied the TIM correctly so many times with no changes,i used the pea methon.Is my Noctua defective? I dont understand what is going on!



Which Noctua do you have?
What is your ambient temp?
What is cooler intake air temp?
At stock settings you Noctua appears to be doing fine.
It's called overclocking. 1.35v is rather high. 1.25-1.30v is all I would push at it. Stock "fixed" voltage is about 1.20v and will drop to like 0.90v at idle.
You might find this an interesting
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5763/undervolting-and-overclocking-on-ivy-bridge


----------



## zarkomortala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> No, probably worse.
> 
> Which Noctua do you have?
> What is your ambient temp?
> What is cooler intake air temp?
> At stock settings you Noctua appears to be doing fine.
> It's called overclocking. 1.35v is rather high. 1.25-1.30v is all I would push at it. Stock "fixed" voltage is about 1.20v and will drop to like 0.90v at idle.
> You might find this an interesting
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5763/undervolting-and-overclocking-on-ivy-bridge


NH-D14


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> NH-D14


The best Noctua sells.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> In case anyone is interested, I found two reviews on the NH-D14 cooling a 3770K @ 4.6Ghz. I'm gonna go straight for 4.6Ghz now and then 4.8Ghz if it's doable with this cooler. I'll be using three fans total instead of two so maybe it will help a little.
> 
> http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nh-l9i-nh-d14/6
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_h110_review,13.html


Which runs hotter at same clock, 3770 or 4670k? Because I'm concerned about load temp on my 4670k @ 4.6 with the D14 but it's better than the 70-72c reported on those reviews. At 100% load I'm getting mid 50s to low 60s, though I get a quick spike to 70 from time to time. Wondering if I should down clock or those temps are ok.


----------



## StrongForce

Anyone know if the AM3 socket mount provided with the NH-D14 is compatible with the AM3+ CPU like the 8 core FX-8320 for exemple ?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Anyone know if the AM3 socket mount provided with the NH-D14 is compatible with the AM3+ CPU like the 8 core FX-8320 for exemple ?


Search for your board in this compatibility list: http://noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en


----------



## StrongForce

Damn not compatible... I'll send em an email, thanks for the info though !


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Just got this cooler, anybody know if it's capable of handling a 3770K at 4.6ghz? Are there any reviews or articles of some sort that benchmark this cooler?


i have the same cpu with nh-d14 @4.5 now and it idle's @ 30/32° and my max temps are78° with ibt with closed case max temps on ac4 bf are 48° so you are good


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Anyone know if the AM3 socket mount provided with the NH-D14 is compatible with the AM3+ CPU like the 8 core FX-8320 for exemple ?


what are you talking about? i have a 8350 with a nhd14... if you mean the mounting that comes with an AM3+ motherboard, well no... yet, the nhd14 comes with the AM3 mounting kit which is the same as the AM3+


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> what are you talking about? i have a 8350 with a nhd14... if you mean the mounting that comes with an AM3+ motherboard, well no... yet, the nhd14 comes with the AM3 mounting kit which is the same as the AM3+


Well yea that's what I'm talking about, apparently the mount isn't compatible with all the motherboard, but nice to hear it is with those CPU's, I mailed Noctua to ask about the motherboard, thank you.

And the motherboard I ordered is the : ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 by the way !


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Well yea that's what I'm talking about, apparently the mount isn't compatible with all the motherboard, but nice to hear it is with those CPU's, I mailed Noctua to ask about the motherboard, thank you.
> 
> And the motherboard I ordered is the : ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 by the way !


it fits dude... it is the same size as the sabertooth 2.0 and crosshair and so on...


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> it fits dude... it is the same size as the sabertooth 2.0 and crosshair and so on...


Alright dude thanks, chill, lol you're telling me that like I'm supposed to know


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Alright dude thanks, chill, lol you're telling me that like I'm supposed to know


Hahaha no sweat bro...


----------



## ulysses721

Guys, quick question regarding installation.

Since I only have one CPU FAN header, is it okay to use the Y spliter on the 120 and 140mm fans and then connect the spliter to the mobo or should only one of those fans be connected to the CPU FAN header?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Guys, quick question regarding installation.
> 
> Since I only have one CPU FAN header, is it okay to use the Y spliter on the 120 and 140mm fans and then connect the spliter to the mobo or should only one of those fans be connected to the CPU FAN header?


A splitter is how it's done.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> A splitter is how it's done.


Awesome, thank you doyll.


----------



## GeneO

OK, just ordered an HNH-D14ww. I should get it this week. I already have NF-F12 and NF-A5 I am using so will swap the P12 and P14 out for them I think. I had a hard time deciding between this old model or the NH-U14S or the Dark Rock Pro 3. Hope I made the right decision (or in the vicinity of the right decision ;-) ). The review comparisons of these coolers are all over the map.


----------



## doyll

HNH-D14ww








Is this some sort of new clandestine drone cooler for covert / black ops kind of use?


----------



## GeneO

Ha ha


----------



## corsairfan

I have nh-d14 and I will soon buy a new pc..is it compatible with this ram? http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance-pro-series-memory/vengeance-pro-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr3-dram-1600mhz-c9-memory-kit-cmy16gx3m2a1600c9r.html

mbo is asus 990fx formula-z


----------



## SqrtOfNegOne

NH-D14 RAM compatibility


----------



## corsairfan

it says that it is compatible,but I have nh-d14 now with some low profile ram without heatsink and there is not much room between..vengeance pro looks a lot taller than mine ram now


----------



## deepor

You can move the front fan up a little, but I probably just wouldn't buy that RAM.


----------



## GeneO

Say, add latecomer me to the club. Just installed the nh-d14 with NF-F12 and NF-A15. Using the clips on the A15 was a real bear. Do know how I will get it our without damaging it.

My delta T Is 8-10C better than my previous cooler. I can comfortably OC 4.6 GHz 24x7 now. My delta T on IBT are 41C for 4.5 Ghz and 46C for 4.6 GHz. Quite happy.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Anyone know some legit replacement fans for this? I was recommended 2xkoolance (http://koolance.com/fan-120x25mm-108cfm) and a ty-143 for the middle. Thoughts?

I am looking for an upgrade off of my current setup: stock fans, with an added zalman fan off of a closed-loop cooler radiator as the third final fan.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Anyone know some legit replacement fans for this? I was recommended 2xkoolance (http://koolance.com/fan-120x25mm-108cfm) and a ty-143 for the middle. Thoughts?
> 
> I am looking for an upgrade off of my current setup: stock fans, with an added zalman fan off of a closed-loop cooler radiator as the third final fan.


I saw someone post about trying TY-143 on his NH-D14. It might have been in this thread, so maybe try to find his posts. He said the TY-143 was a waste. The temperature did not improve much after a certain RPM speed of the TY-143.

The reason for this might be that the NH-D14 has its fins spaced apart enough to make it easy for quiet fans to push air through it. If the fins were closer together, there would be more resistance and you could get more out of fast fans, but the results on quiet fans would suffer.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Anyone know some legit replacement fans for this? I was recommended 2xkoolance (http://koolance.com/fan-120x25mm-108cfm) and a ty-143 for the middle. Thoughts?
> 
> I am looking for an upgrade off of my current setup: stock fans, with an added zalman fan off of a closed-loop cooler radiator as the third final fan.


If you like red & orange the TY-143 works just fine. But you will not be running them above 1500-1800rpm.. and probably not above 1100-1300rpm... So if you like black & white the TY-147 will do a very good job.

AlphaC posted a review of Corsair A1425L12S, TY-140, TY-143, NF-A14 FLX, NF-P14 & Vortex RL4R
http://www.overclock.net/t/1462949/overclockers-ru-corsair-stock-140mm-thermalright-ty-140-noctua-nf-a14-noctua-nf-p14-thermalright-ty-143/0_20

This graph shows their respective cooling and airflow. Lower is better. Red line is TY-140, dark blue is TY-143. You can see the TY fans are quieter and cool better than others. The TY-140 and TY-143 up to 1300rpm. TY-143 gets louder the faster it goes. Notice in this graph TY-143 at 1800-1900rpm cooling line goes flat.. with cooler used for these test.


----------



## fredocini

Hey guys, bought me my D14 near boxing day and installed it around new years while i was doing my case swap. just found out about this club now and i will be happy to join! i am loving the quietness of this cooler and the size is just BEAST









i just got around over clocking again and am currently on 4.5 ghz @ 1.212v on for my i7 3770k. i did a prime test and go around 76C max temp and after 8 hours it hovers around 72

are these good temps? i read reviews that this should be as good if not better than the h80i (which i had before my d14) and am getting better temps than i did with the h80i. should i re apply TIM (arctic mx 4) and reseat my cooler or are the temps just fine?

EDIT: i also added one of my old corsair 120mm fans on low volts in my 5.25 drive bay for some extra airflow jus cause i could


----------



## fit949

Would anyone like to swap mounting hardware I have the intel backplate but need the AMD brackets.


----------



## ehume

@fredocini- with a D14, you can now transfer all the heat the cpu can produce. Your OC is no longer limited by your heatsink.

Your OC limits with a 3770k or a 4770k are with the cpu, not the heatsink. These chips have a TIM between the silicon and the IHS, not solder. The result is that at a certain point the TIM will not pass heat any faster, so your core temps will skyrocket. If you want higher OC's you must then delid.

Also, you have fine temps for your cpu.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> @fredocini
> - with a D14, you can now transfer all the heat the cpu can produce. Your OC is no longer limited by your heatsink.
> 
> Your OC limits with a 3770k or a 4770k are with the cpu, not the heatsink. These chips have a TIM between the silicon and the IHS, not solder. The result is that at a certain point the TIM will not pass heat any faster, so your core temps will skyrocket. If you want higher OC's you must then delid.
> 
> Also, you have fine temps for your cpu.


okay awesome thank you! i tried re applying the TIM on the heatsink anyways and it only made like a ~2C difference so you're correct. maybe when i feel courageous enough or when i build my second pc i will try delliding the cpu


----------



## AlexeiUnknown

I have a question:

Will the Noctua D14 fit if im using Corsair vengeance ram and plug them in the yellow ram slots ?
As you can see in the following picture it can fit if the push fan placed higher. ( the board in the pic is asrock z77 extreme 4 and same ram as me)
http://cdn.overclock.net/2/2a/500x1000px-LL-2a450517_IMG_0489.jpeg

Is the distance between the cpu and the ram on z77 oc formula is the same as in asrock z77 extreme 4?


----------



## heyodee

Low profile preferable. the 120mm fan has been moved up a bit to give room for the RAM


----------



## danycyo

Added a new fan to my Noctua setup


----------



## anubis1127

Bringing out the ole D14 for a X58 build I'm throwing together. Just got the X58A UD3R board in today, and will be throwing spare parts into it. I'll post back with the D14 mounted securely and in a case.

[edit]

And installed:



So far keeping my Xeon cool under 65C @ 4.0ghz with 1.28V, still testing stability.


----------



## aaaflyer

hey guys, new to this forum and new to nh d14 as well.

I have 2 questions which I cannot find any answer on the web. please enlighten me!

1, must I use the y splitter to connect both fans? I have a motherboard which has 2 cpu fan connectors (1x4pin, 1x3pin), can i plug the 2 fan header from NH d14 to the 2 cpu fan connectors on the motherboard separately?

2. what exactly is push/pull, push, pull configuration and how to set them up? and which type is recommended? I have air carbide 540 from corsair as casing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaaflyer*
> 
> hey guys, new to this forum and new to nh d14 as well.
> 
> I have 2 questions which I cannot find any answer on the web. please enlighten me!
> 
> 1, must I use the y splitter to connect both fans? I have a motherboard which has 2 cpu fan connectors (1x4pin, 1x3pin), can i plug the 2 fan header from NH d14 to the 2 cpu fan connectors on the motherboard separately?
> 
> 2. what exactly is push/pull, push, pull configuration and how to set them up? and which type is recommended? I have air carbide 540 from corsair as casing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1. You can use the splitter or not. The splitter has an RPM line on only one arm, so that only one RPM signal is sent to the mb, and the mb will not be confused. You can also plug the fans in separately if you have 2 cpu fan headers. Either way works.

2. Push-pull is when you have fans on the front and the back of a heatsink -- literally pushing and pulling the air through the heatsink. The NH-D14 normally has two push fans -- the NF-P12 on the front of the front finstack, and an NF-P14 on the front of the back tower.

You can send off to Noctua to get a third set of clips so you could have a pull fan on the NH-D14. It doesn't help much unless you are running the front two fans very slowly. You can also mount the P14 on the back of the front tower. I suspect that that will not work as well as the stock setting. I haven't tested that but I imagine Noctua has.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaaflyer*
> 
> hey guys, new to this forum and new to nh d14 as well.
> 
> I have 2 questions which I cannot find any answer on the web. please enlighten me!
> 
> 1, must I use the y splitter to connect both fans? I have a motherboard which has 2 cpu fan connectors (1x4pin, 1x3pin), can i plug the 2 fan header from NH d14 to the 2 cpu fan connectors on the motherboard separately?
> 
> 2. what exactly is push/pull, push, pull configuration and how to set them up? and which type is recommended? I have air carbide 540 from corsair as casing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1) Each fan has it's own connector so you can plug them anywhere you want. The Y splitter is used if you only have 1 CPU header on your motherboard so that it can control rpm on both fans (some motherboards cannot control 3-pin fans at all however).

2) Push/pull as the name suggests is a fan setup of pushing and pulling air through the heatsink.
For instance the first fan is pushing air through the heatsink, the last fan is pulling air through the heatsink. The NH-D14 already use a semi push/pull config as the middle fan acts as push and pull at the same time. You could add a 3rd fan as pull for a slight decrease in temps, like 1-2c tops.


----------



## aaaflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> 1. You can use the splitter or not. The splitter has an RPM line on only one arm, so that only one RPM signal is sent to the mb, and the mb will not be confused. You can also plug the fans in separately if you have 2 cpu fan headers. Either way works.
> 
> 2. Push-pull is when you have fans on the front and the back of a heatsink -- literally pushing and pulling the air through the heatsink. The NH-D14 normally has two push fans -- the NF-P12 on the front of the front finstack, and an NF-P14 on the front of the back tower.
> 
> You can send off to Noctua to get a third set of clips so you could have a pull fan on the NH-D14. It doesn't help much unless you are running the front two fans very slowly. You can also mount the P14 on the back of the front tower. I suspect that that will not work as well as the stock setting. I haven't tested that but I imagine Noctua has.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> 1) Each fan has it's own connector so you can plug them anywhere you want. The Y splitter is used if you only have 1 CPU header on your motherboard so that it can control rpm on both fans (some motherboards cannot control 3-pin fans at all however).
> 
> 2) Push/pull as the name suggests is a fan setup of pushing and pulling air through the heatsink.
> For instance the first fan is pushing air through the heatsink, the last fan is pulling air through the heatsink. The NH-D14 already use a semi push/pull config as the middle fan acts as push and pull at the same time. You could add a 3rd fan as pull for a slight decrease in temps, like 1-2c tops.


Thank you both!! very clearly explained. +rep +rep~~~







:thumb:


----------



## cyan

Since no local shop carries D14 anymore (only U14,C14,U12), I'm thinking of buying second hand unit.
I want to replace the original fan.
Is it possible to use 140mm fan with normal (140mm) mounting ?
All noctua mounting = 120mm right ? Does the clip work with 140mm mounting ?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyan*
> 
> Since no local shop carries D14 anymore (only U14,C14,U12), I'm thinking of buying second hand unit.
> I want to replace the original fan.
> Is it possible to use 140mm fan with normal (140mm) mounting ?
> All noctua mounting = 120mm right ? Does the clip work with 140mm mounting ?


No 140mm square frame fans need apply.


----------



## GeneO

You know from that angle, if the LED were red, it would look like a space heater.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You know from that angle, if the LED were red, it would look like a space heater.


Yes!


----------



## kyosak

Just finished putting together the PC !
NH-U14S
4x NF-A14 PWM plugged into chassis fan connector via splitter

Too bad my graphics card is still loud haha



EDIT: Oh crap wrong thread too late lol


----------



## doyll

Looks very nice indeed.

What GPU do you have? I've had good luck removing shroud and mounting fans directly to the cooler... assuming stock cooler is full length of PCB.


----------



## kyosak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Looks very nice indeed.
> 
> What GPU do you have? I've had good luck removing shroud and mounting fans directly to the cooler... assuming stock cooler is full length of PCB.


Funny you mention that, I'm looking into strapping some case fans to the graphics card (GTX 580) using zip ties or something lol
Hopefully I can find a good way to tie the fans


----------



## doyll

Which GTX 580?


----------



## kyosak

It's a "doubleshot" non-reference card


----------



## ohhgourami

Strapping case fans to that would work. Just make sure to get a mini 4pin adapter.


----------



## doyll

Does EV3A use the mini PWM 4-pin? I know ASUS GTX 580 DCU II has a custom mini 5-pin fan header.








First link in sig shows how to do it.


----------



## kyosak

Well I did it







I already had the mini 4-pin on order and everything went well for the most part
The zip ties I had were too big to fit through the screw holes, so I just have 1 large zip tie holding the fans against the card








It's ghetto but it worked SO QUIET NOW!
Here are the pictures if you want to take a look http://imgur.com/a/zpisB


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You know from that angle, if the LED were red, it would look like a space heater.


Yes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyosak*
> 
> Well I did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already had the mini 4-pin on order and everything went well for the most part
> The zip ties I had were too big to fit through the screw holes, so I just have 1 large zip tie holding the fans against the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ghetto but it worked SO QUIET NOW!
> Here are the pictures if you want to take a look http://imgur.com/a/zpisB


+Rep!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyosak*
> 
> Well I did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already had the mini 4-pin on order and everything went well for the most part
> The zip ties I had were too big to fit through the screw holes, so I just have 1 large zip tie holding the fans against the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ghetto but it worked SO QUIET NOW!
> Here are the pictures if you want to take a look http://imgur.com/a/zpisB


Ghetto? I think it looks just fine!


----------



## rpjkw11

Looks great and works well, I would guess. Great idea! A tip of the tattered fedora to you, kyosak.


----------



## zantetheo

Proud to join the club!









Replaced my old Xigmatek loki with the NH-D14 and i'm really impressed.

CPU: i5 2500K @ 4.3GHz (1.280 voltage)
Case: HAF X
Temp: 16 °C

Loki idle


NH-D14 idle


loki load: Max temp 75


NH-D14 load: Max temp 57!


Like it a lot....!!


----------



## blackfox2526

Hi guys:
just one small question about socket 2011 and D14
intel on its documents says that the max weight of heatsink on Intel socket 2011 must be 600 grams, but D14 with 2 fan installed weight about 1.2 Kg!
ie: Page 38 table 5-3 in this document:
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/design-guides/core-i7-lga-2011-guide.pdf

is there any report of damage to the socket or motherboard or cpu due to use of D14 on socket 2011? is there any concern about this?
(mine is Asus Rampage 4 extreme)

thanks.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> Hi guys:
> just one small question about socket 2011 and D14
> intel on its documents says that the max weight of heatsink on Intel socket 2011 must be 600 grams, but D14 with 2 fan installed weight about 1.2 Kg!
> ie: Page 38 table 5-3 in this document:
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/design-guides/core-i7-lga-2011-guide.pdf
> 
> is there any report of damage to the socket or motherboard or cpu due to use of D14 on socket 2011? is there any concern about this?
> (mine is Asus Rampage 4 extreme)
> 
> thanks.


I have never heard of cooler damaging CPU or socket... unless doing something stupid like knocking it off of desk, falling down the stairs, in the trunk when bus rams you from behind.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> Hi guys:
> just one small question about socket 2011 and D14
> intel on its documents says that the max weight of heatsink on Intel socket 2011 must be 600 grams, but D14 with 2 fan installed weight about 1.2 Kg!
> ie: Page 38 table 5-3 in this document:
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/design-guides/core-i7-lga-2011-guide.pdf
> 
> is there any report of damage to the socket or motherboard or cpu due to use of D14 on socket 2011? is there any concern about this?
> (mine is Asus Rampage 4 extreme)
> 
> thanks.


Probably in reference to a cooler without a reinforcing back-plate, like the stock cooler. I think the important text is:

"From Table 5-3, the Dynamic Compressive Load of 132 lbf maximum allows for designs
that exceed 600 gm as long as the mathematical product does not exceed 132 lbf. The
Total Static Compressive Load (Table 5-3) should also be considered in dynamic
assessments."

the back-plate makes the difference.


----------



## blackfox2526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Probably in reference to a cooler without a reinforcing back-plate, like the stock cooler. I think the important text is:
> 
> "From Table 5-3, the Dynamic Compressive Load of 132 lbf maximum allows for designs
> that exceed 600 gm as long as the mathematical product does not exceed 132 lbf. The
> Total Static Compressive Load (Table 5-3) should also be considered in dynamic
> assessments."
> 
> the back-plate makes the difference.


Thanks for reply mate, you are right.
the back-plate make all the different but:
as you know on early version of rampage 4, Asus used the Intel standard ILM which is look like this: (FOXCONN Design)




as you can see Intel's ILM has a rather small back-plate and i think in that design the front nuts can't handle that kind of weight and probably bend in time.
also in that design the metal that support the nuts is not thick enough (IMO) .
but after a while Asus change the design of the ILM so the new versions (like Black edition) has a different ILM and Back-plate which look like this:




So the new versions has a large and IMO better back-plate and i think it could handle the weight of the D14 but the Intel old ILM design ( Which mine is one of them) probably can't !
why there is two version of the ILM and why Asus change the back-plate and go with a larger and more sturdy one?


----------



## deepor

People still used the NH-D14 with the normal LGA2011 socket design and I've never seen anyone mention anything about problems.


----------



## savagepagan

So what would be a good air cooler for a earlier lga 2011 board that is not too heavy?


----------



## deepor

If you want to stay in the specifications you mentioned, there is no strong cooler like that. Even a 120mm sized cooler will be too heavy if you count its fan. I just checked Thermalright's website, and amongst their products, their small stuff like True Spirit 120M is 625g, Macho 120 is 688g while their 140mm stuff has weights like 1100g for example. The Noctua NH-U12S is 755g. A Prolimatech Megahalems (it's 120mm) is 790g without fan.

So overall, it seems unbelievable that you really can't put more than those 600g on the normal socket. The strong air coolers are all heavier than that.

There's also a whole bunch of boards with the design in Noctua's NH-D14 SE2011 compatibility list:

http://noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=41&lng=en


----------



## saelz8

Looking for answers on this, because I'm curious if it's a fault in my particular cooler, or if it's by design.

Is this normal? Not my videos. Ran into them on Youtube, but I can replicate it with my U12s.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNm_l4xbOk4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-VlWZaYyrM


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> People still used the NH-D14 with the normal LGA2011 socket design and I've never seen anyone mention anything about problems.


None of the top coolers are too heavy. 3rd link in sig might be of interest.


----------



## bkrieger

I currently have a FX 8120 cpu with a NH-D14. I'm thinking of upgrading to either a FX 9570 or FX 9590. Will the NH D14 keep these cool?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkrieger*
> 
> I currently have a FX 8120 cpu with a NH-D14. I'm thinking of upgrading to either a FX 9570 or FX 9590. Will the NH D14 keep these cool?


why not a FX8350??? it is the same thing... you can save a lot of money... and get the same performance...

i have a 8350 clocked @ 4.8ghz with a NH-D14


----------



## bkrieger

Would the 9590 not overclock higher than the 8350 will overclock?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkrieger*
> 
> Would the 9590 not overclock higher than the 8350 will overclock?


if you have a NICE COOLING SOLUTION (custom loop, H100i, or similar) then a 8350 would overclock even higher than a 9590, producing a bit less of heat


----------



## bkrieger

Ok, thanks.


----------



## frytek1986

I have one quick question. I'm considering purchasing the Asrock h87 performance Fatal1ty mobo and I'm not sure if the D14 will fit? On this board radiators are pretty high.

I'm also planning buying Fractal Design R4 but I guess there shouldn't be as issues.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frytek1986*
> 
> I have one quick question. I'm considering purchasing the Asrock h87 performance Fatal1ty mobo and I'm not sure if the D14 will fit? On this board radiators are pretty high.
> 
> I'm also planning buying Fractal Design R4 but I guess there shouldn't be as issues.


Are you s-u-r-e an H87 board will OC?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Are you s-u-r-e an H87 board will OC?



You can OC with that board. I thought the same too.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> 
> You can OC with that board. I thought the same too.


Is this still true with current BIOS and Intel drivers? They might have broken it as it was only enabled by mistake.


----------



## frytek1986

As far as I know there is still a possibility to OC on this board and I think if it doesn't changed yet it won't.
So my question still open - does anyone tested it with Noctua?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frytek1986*
> 
> As far as I know there is still a possibility to OC on this board and I think if it doesn't changed yet it won't.
> So my question still open - does anyone tested it with Noctua?


Noctua themselves apparently tested it. It's in their compatibility list for the NH-D14:

http://noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en#LGA1150_ASRock


----------



## zantetheo

A few pics of my rig and my new ΝH-D14



i will confirm that the cooler fits with no issues with Corsair Vengence 2 X 4GB when they occupy 2 slots (1 & 3)
Motherboard: Asus P8P67 Deluxe


----------



## shampoo911

just posting some pics of my noctua...







i replaced the stock fans... NF-A15 PWM and NF-F12 PWM...

they make a HUGE DIFFERENCE... almost 9º-10º average...


----------



## doyll

Looks good. Hopefully Noctua will soon supply PWM fans on all coolers.


----------



## deepor

The NF-A15 still has a slight problem on the NH-D14 so Noctua probably won't switch the cooler over to that one, would have to design a different fan. The NF-A15 can only be mounted the way it is in these pictures posted by shampoo911. This makes the whole cooler higher than usual. I can't close my case's side panel like that if I mount my NF-A15 that way. If you use different fan clips, for example something DIY, you can of course mount it the other way around, but it will make the cooler wider, so might be annoying on an mATX board or impossible for ITX.


----------



## doyll

Noctua has supplied NF-P14 PWM & NF-P12 PWM on the NH-D14 SE2011 from day one. Only reason I can think of for not supplying them on normal NH-D14 is they have a contract for 'x' amount of NF-P14 and/or NF-P12 fans. I think it would be quite hard to sell them separately.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The NF-A15 still has a slight problem on the NH-D14 so Noctua probably won't switch the cooler over to that one, would have to design a different fan. The NF-A15 can only be mounted the way it is in these pictures posted by shampoo911. This makes the whole cooler higher than usual. I can't close my case's side panel like that if I mount my NF-A15 that way. If you use different fan clips, for example something DIY, you can of course mount it the other way around, but it will make the cooler wider, so might be annoying on an mATX board or impossible for ITX.


just a TAD higher... like 5mm... i contacted noctua and they agreed to send me 2 pairs of fan clips for each new fan...


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> just a TAD higher... like 5mm... i contacted noctua and they agreed to send me 2 pairs of fan clips for each new fan...


Can you post picture after you get them? I only heard of there being new fan clips but have never seen them pictured anywhere.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Can you post picture after you get them? I only heard of there being new fan clips but have never seen them pictured anywhere.


They are already mounted... The clips are the same clips as the new nhd15

Btw... Anyone planning on buying the nhd15?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The NF-A15 still has a slight problem on the NH-D14 so Noctua probably won't switch the cooler over to that one, would have to design a different fan. The NF-A15 can only be mounted the way it is in these pictures posted by shampoo911. This makes the whole cooler higher than usual. I can't close my case's side panel like that if I mount my NF-A15 that way. If you use different fan clips, for example something DIY, you can of course mount it the other way around, but it will make the cooler wider, so might be annoying on an mATX board or impossible for ITX.


a. You can do as deepor has done -- write to Noctua to get NF-A15 clips.

b. Alternately (or while you are waiting for the clips to arrive) you can use ziptie screws to mount them.


----------



## elwood13

Shampoo, did you use the LNA adapter on the NF-F12? I bought both fans for my new build. Going to have to use the zip tie screws until the replacement clips arrive.

Here is a pic of all the parts. I hope my son enjoys putting them together.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elwood13*
> 
> Shampoo, did you use the LNA adapter on the NF-F12? I bought both fans for my new build. Going to have to use the zip tie screws until the replacement clips arrive.
> 
> Here is a pic of all the parts. I hope my son enjoys putting them together.


nah man did not... i dont suffer from that "noise phobia"... yet the nf f12 is silent as it is @1500rpm... im using it full speed 24/7 and i can barely hear it... what i hear are my 9 sickleflows on my rig haha... but is like a normal sound...


----------



## elwood13

Thanks.


----------



## kaistledine




----------



## PontiacGTX

Does someone ha e a rosewill armor evo with a nh d14?


----------



## atsumori

Ooh, can I join?


----------



## elwood13

Looks good atsumori.

I'm ready to join as well if you will accept the D14 hybrid? Swapped out the stock fans and used a NF-A15 and NF-F12 PWM's on the swiftech splitter doyll recommended. Works great by the way. Still not happy with my cabling. Does anyone know if they make a drive power cable that has longer spacing in between the plugs? I would like to drop from three power cables to one.

I would like to thank everyone on this build for putting up with my goofy questions. My son loves this thing and when work settles down, I hope to start overclocking just a little.

http://s843.photobucket.com/user/red13190/media/IMG_3482_zps3763980f.jpg.html

http://s843.photobucket.com/user/red13190/media/IMG_3473_zps0ae7a77f.jpg.html


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elwood13*
> 
> Here is a pic of all the parts. I hope my son enjoys putting them together.


Epik man! happy birthday to your son







I'm sure he will be happy with that aha !


----------



## elwood13

Thanks StrongForce. He put it all together with a little help and he loves it. He was amazed at the difference in parts compared to the high school computers they took apart and put back together.


----------



## Bogs

Hey guys, I've got this cooler but I'm looking to upgrade the fans. Can this thing take 2 140mm fans or do I need to stick with 1 120mm and 1 140mm? Probably gonna get Akasa Viper's.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got this cooler but I'm looking to upgrade the fans. Can this thing take 2 140mm fans or do I need to stick with 1 120mm and 1 140mm? Probably gonna get Akasa Viper's.


You can do whatever you want.









You just need to be able get the fans mounted on it. If you rig something up yourself, there's no limits for fans you can use (except 25mm is max thickness for the fan in the middle).

The fan clips you got with the cooler are built for 120mm fan mounting holes, so if you want to use the normal clips, you need a round 140mm fan (because those have 120mm mounting holes). A square 140mm fan won't work.

Noctua only used a 120mm fan in the front to try to avoid issues with the RAM. I guess that's the only reason it's not 2x 140mm.

I personally have one single fan in the middle and that's it. My case intake fans can't supply more air than a single fan on the cooler can use, so a front fan doesn't really improve things for me.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got this cooler but I'm looking to upgrade the fans. Can this thing take 2 140mm fans or do I need to stick with 1 120mm and 1 140mm? Probably gonna get Akasa Viper's.


You can use 2x 140mm fans. My first choise is TY-143. Kaze Maru 2 / Slip Stream 140 PWM Adjustable VR GlideStream 140 PWM. if you can find them, if not the GlideStream 140 PWM is similar performance.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You can use 2x 140mm fans. My first choise is TY-143. Kaze Maru 2 / Slip Stream 140 PWM Adjustable VR GlideStream 140 PWM. if you can find them, if not the GlideStream 140 PWM is similar performance.


Thanks. You think the fans that you suggested would perform better than the Vipers?


----------



## doyll

I assume you mean 14cm Viper R as you will need 140mm fans with 120mm mount, but yes the TY-143 will definitely out-perform it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got this cooler but I'm looking to upgrade the fans. Can this thing take 2 140mm fans or do I need to stick with 1 120mm and 1 140mm? Probably gonna get Akasa Viper's.


Having a front 140mm fan depends on your RAM height. Anything over absolutely low profile RAM causes 140mm fans to be pushed up away from the motherboard.


----------



## Bogs

Thank you everyone for reminding me of the RAM issue. I would have ordered the fans and had to use one somewhere else. Looks like I may be stuck with 1 120 and 1 140. I'm just upgrading for PWM, something it should have came with


----------



## doyll

Good point Ed.








Face of NH-D14 fin pack is (W)140mm x (H)105mm, 10mm below top of pipes & 52mm off of motherboard.,
120mm fan centered on fin pack will be about 44mm above motherboard... meaning RAM needs to be less than 41-42mm tall.
140mm fan centered on fin pack will be about 34mm above motherboard... meaning RAM needs to be less than 31-32mm tall.

Raising fan 10mm will not change CPU temp much if any, but if it's raised too much it will start affecting cooling.
Keep in mind CPU clearance is 5mm less than combined RAM height and fan size.. . If CPU clearance is 164mm the total of RAM and fan must be less than 169mm for side cover to fit.


----------



## Bogs

You mean raise the fan as in move it up on the clips? That would look kind of ridiculous in my opinion, I'd rather stick to 120mm I guess. I could be completely off here and you mean buying a fan 10mm larger.

Also would you mind explaining more about the clearance stuff with RAM height / fan size / CPU? Appreciate the help


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> You mean raise the fan as in move it up on the clips? That would look kind of ridiculous in my opinion, I'd rather stick to 120mm I guess. I could be completely off here and you mean buying a fan 10mm larger.
> 
> Also would you mind explaining more about the clearance stuff with RAM height / fan size / CPU? Appreciate the help


140mm fan = 70 mm from middle of fan to edge.
120mm fan = 60mm from middle of fan to edge.
Difference = 10mm

*Cooler, CPU, RAM, RAM socket, sidecover. to surface of motherboard combinations:*

RAM socket raises bottom of RAM 2-3mm above surface of motherboard.
Add that 2-3mm to height of RAM and we have the total height of RAM above motherboard
Top of CPU is 8mm above surface of motherboard.
Add that 8mm to height of cooler and we have the total height of cooler above motherboard.
Or
Add that 8mm to the case CPU clearance and we have the total height from sidecover to surface of motherboard.
Subract the height of RAM from surface of motherboard from the total height from sidecover to surface of motherboard and we have the maximum side of fan that will fit.
*Center of cooler and center of fan above surface of motherboard:*

Add 8mm to bottom of cooler fins to CPU and we have the bottom fin to surface of motherboard.
Heatpipes stick up above top of top fin 13-17mm
Subtract 15mm from cooler and CPU height and we have height of top fin above motherboard
Subtract bottom fin to surface of motherboard from height to top fin and we have height of fin pack.
Divide that by 2 and we have the center of fin pack
Add that to bottom fin to surface of motherboard and we have center of fin pack to surface of motherboard

*Center of fan and RAM to surface of motherboard*

Add RAM height above surface of motherboard to half of fan size and we have center of fan to surface of motherboard
See, it's really so very simple.


----------



## ehume

Meh. 120mm exhaust fan = full tower cooler, with 120mm fan in front. If you want a 140mm fan in front, you need more clearance.

In every situation, if you don't want to slide up your front fan -- even if it is 120mm -- get low profile RAM.


----------



## deadkid5

Does the heatpipes for this cooler contains some fluid or something


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadkid5*
> 
> Does the heatpipes for this cooler contains some fluid or something


Yep.


----------



## Rakhasa

Dear all Noctua NH-D14 owners,

I have a problem, and I'm looking for a solution







. I purchased the Corsair SP120s, which I'm super excited about. Was wondering if anyone had a good way to mount them onto the Noctua heatsink. It doesn't have to look too pretty, but that would be a bonus.

Thank you!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> Dear all Noctua NH-D14 owners,
> 
> I have a problem, and I'm looking for a solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I purchased the Corsair SP120s, which I'm super excited about. Was wondering if anyone had a good way to mount them onto the Noctua heatsink. It doesn't have to look too pretty, but that would be a bonus.
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry, why would you replace the Noctua fans with ones that are inferior and louder? You will loose cooling capcity.


----------



## deadkid5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yep.


What kind of fluid sir?


----------



## GeneO

Will it do you any good to know? I am not sure anyone knows for sure what they use for this cooler.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadkid5*
> 
> What kind of fluid sir?


Can't be water in any case. Inside the core of the pipe it is a gas and on the outside of the pipe it's a liquid. The place where it touches something hot, it gets turned into vapor and gets pushed into the core area, and that process causes the rest of the fluid that's colder to flow towards that hot place, and some sort of cycle develops naturally. The pipe is also under pressure and that pressure is what's keeping it liquid in the outside areas of the pipe. If you want to look inside, it won't come out as a liquid.


----------



## deadkid5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Can't be water in any case. Inside the core of the pipe it is a gas and on the outside of the pipe it's a liquid. The place where it touches something hot, it gets turned into vapor and gets pushed into the core area, and that process causes the rest of the fluid that's colder to flow towards that hot place, and some sort of cycle develops naturally. The pipe is also under pressure and that pressure is what's keeping it liquid in the outside areas of the pipe. If you want to look inside, it won't come out as a liquid.


I see. Too bad, I was planning on cutting some millimeters on the heatpipes for it to fit the Corsair obsidian 250D.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadkid5*
> 
> I see. Too bad, I was planning on cutting some millimeters on the heatpipes for it to fit the Corsair obsidian 250D.


Yep, sorry you can't do that.


----------



## ehume

Guys! Look up heatpipes on Wikipedia. Last I looked it was very educational.

BTW -- the stuff can be proprietary.


----------



## shampoo911

wow... i was unaware that the nhd14 was actually a vapor chamber cooler... i thought it was only metal... pretty good info...

btw... any news on when will the nhd15 hit the shelves/amazon?? or the newest industrial fan coolers???


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> wow... i was unaware that the nhd14 was actually a vapor chamber cooler... i thought it was only metal... pretty good info...
> 
> btw... any news on when will the nhd15 hit the shelves/amazon?? or the newest industrial fan coolers???


The NH-D14 does not have a vapor chamber. It has heatpipes that contain vapor.

There is a separate thread on the NH-D15.


----------



## Bogs

This has probably been asked a million times, but can I use this cooler with Devil's Canyon? Do I need to contact Noctua to get different fittings or something?


----------



## GeneO

Devil's canyon has an 1150 socket (or 1150 prime). It should work fine.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Devil's canyon has an 1150 socket (or 1150 prime). It should work fine.


Thanks. What about Haswell-E/LGA 2011-3? I will need to buy fittings for that, right?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Thanks. What about Haswell-E/LGA 2011-3? I will need to buy fittings for that, right?


No, you ask Noctua support and they will mail you the mounting kit that you need.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> No, you ask Noctua support and they will mail you the mounting kit that you need.


If I can find the receipt :/


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> If I can find the receipt :/


Try telling them nicely you can't find it and would they please accept pictures with a sticker with your name on it as proof of ownership. When I needed mount upgrade for an old NH-U12P they let me do that. Might work again.


----------



## zaodrze244

noctua sells something like this:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=40&lng=en


----------



## danycyo

I didn't have my receipt either but I also didn't want to wait for Noctua to send it to me because it takes so long. so I ended up just forking out the $ for it, It was well worth it in the long run though. You can get them online real cheap. Check out ebay or amazon. My D14 Cooler keeps my 4930k 4.8 overclock very cool and it is money well spent to protect your investment. Spending money on cooling is always better then spending money on a cpu that overheated because you didn't take that little precaution. I love this cooler and those 3 Noctua fans surrounded by NZXT fans move air very well. If your willing to wait then get the free one from Noctua if your in a rush to put your system together because you have all your parts already just buy it.


----------



## ostap32

Good evening

I need advice of those who are experienced in using Noctua NH D-14.

I have recently bought Noctua NH D-14 and before mounting it in my chasis (HAF X) I would like to change its fans to the ones with pwm function to lower the noice of my chasis standing next to me on the table.

I planed to change both stock fans into 2 fans of Noctua NF-A15 PWM. But looking through this forum I noticed the many of you use one fan Noctua NF-A15 PWM and another one Noctua NF-P12 PWM.

So here it is a question. Is it worse using both fans NF-A15 PWM comparing to the usage of NF-A15 PWM in pair with NF-P12 PWM?
and what special NF-P12 PWM gives for cooling than NF-A15 PWM

Plese share your experience. Thank you


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ostap32*
> 
> Good evening
> 
> I need advice of those who are experienced in using Noctua NH D-14.
> 
> I have recently bought Noctua NH D-14 and before mounting it in my chasis (HAF X) I would like to change its fans to the ones with pwm function to lower the noice of my chasis standing next to me on the table.
> 
> I planed to change both stock fans into 2 fans of Noctua NF-A15 PWM. But looking through this forum I noticed the many of you use one fan Noctua NF-A15 PWM and another one Noctua NF-P12 PWM.
> 
> So here it is a question. Is it worse using both fans NF-A15 PWM comparing to the usage of NF-A15 PWM in pair with NF-P12 PWM?
> and what special NF-P12 PWM gives for cooling than NF-A15 PWM
> 
> Plese share your experience. Thank you


The NF-A15 is a simple switch for the middle position.

To use and 140mm fan in the intake position you must use low profile RAM, like the Samsung. Or have a case with lots of headroom over the MB, or use a 120mm fan.


----------



## Saiyansnake

I accidentally broke one of my fans today














. I can't seem to find a replacement anywhere online with the mounts attached, does anyone know where I can buy one?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I accidentally broke one of my fans today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't seem to find a replacement anywhere online with the mounts attached, does anyone know where I can buy one?


Just buy a regular NF-P12 and transfer the mounts. It's not hard to do.


----------



## rpjkw11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I accidentally broke one of my fans today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't seem to find a replacement anywhere online with the mounts attached, does anyone know where I can buy one?


Have you contacted Noctua? Their customer service is so good, they'd be the first I'd ask for help.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> Have you contacted Noctua? Their customer service is so good, they'd be the first I'd ask for help.


Never in my life experienced such awesome customer service as Noctua provides.
One of my fans were faulty and it took 3 days from when I contacted them till I got a replacement fan in the mail. I'd definitely check with Noctua first as well. You have nothing to lose really


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Just buy a regular NF-P12 and transfer the mounts. It's not hard to do.


That's the first thing I tried to do but the mounts didn't seem to be removable.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Just buy a regular NF-P12 and transfer the mounts. It's not hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first thing I tried to do but the mounts didn't seem to be removable.
Click to expand...

Pull the wire clip from the push-through pegs.

Then push the pegs through the frame.

Now push the pegs through the frame of the new fan.

If you like, do this to one clip first, then study the remaining clip as you mount it on the new fan.

BTW -- this works for Noctua fans. The frames on most other fans is too thick for the push-throughs. See my sig.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Just buy a regular NF-P12 and transfer the mounts. It's not hard to do.


That's the first thing I tried to do but the mounts didn't seem to be removable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Pull the wire clip from the push-through pegs.
> Then push the pegs through the frame.
> Now push the pegs through the frame of the new fan.
> 
> If you like, do this to one clip first, then study the remaining clip as you mount it on the new fan.
> 
> BTW -- this works for Noctua fans. The frames on most other fans is too thick for the push-throughs. See my sig.










Thanks, I was making it more complicated than it is. +Rep


----------



## ebhsimon

I've had my nh-d14 for nearly 8 months now and it's still as quiet as ever









I love it, it's great for silent builds because the fans can ramp down to being just barely audible.

All in all, it's not too bad for sleeping next to since it provides a good amount of 'white noise' that helps me sleep but isn't too soft or loud as to distract me.

Sorry for the bad phone pictures, but here's what I got!

The labels are:
1. A vga cable dust cap shoved under the HDD cage to stop it from vibrating. Ghetto, but works well.
2. I had a spare fan and didn't want to spend more money on those 'vortex' fans like the silverstone AP141 so I just put this on. Again ghetto, but works well.




Only 3 of the 7 case fans are ever on, super quiet


----------



## M4ch1n3333

Hi,

I have installed my NH-D14 2 weeks ago. Everything runs fine and the temps are great with this cooler.

Yesterday i notice that the cooler have a very light vibration. Can see it on the top of the cooler. Its normal? Are here other people with the same feature?


----------



## ehume

Figure out what fan is vibrating. Then have a conversation with Noctua.


----------



## APC

Hello

Excuse my english

I have seen that has gone on sale noctua fans serial redux

Can anyone confirm which of these models is 100% compatible with the NH-D14 using the original clips without modification?

NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=86&lng=en

NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=87&lng=en

NF-P14s redux-1200

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=88&lng=en

Tanks


----------



## deepor

Those are all not compatible because of the square frame. The original mounting clips need 120mm fan mounting holes. This one with the round frame will work:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=90&lng=en


----------



## APC

Ok thanks

Do you know if it is really much louder than the original fan?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ehume

P14 is the same, old and redux. The name for the new fans that are compatible with the NH-D14 are NF-P14, NF-P14r redux, and NF-A15.


----------



## deepor

NF-A15 is not totally compatible. You can only use the old clips in the orientation where the 150mm wide side has to be oriented towards the bottom and top of the cooler. This will make the cooler much higher than it originally is when using NF-P14.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> NF-A15 is not totally compatible. You can only use the old clips in the orientation where the 150mm wide side has to be oriented towards the bottom and top of the cooler. This will make the cooler much higher than it originally is when using NF-P14.


Ask Noctua for new clips and you can install wide side wide.

Or use ziptie screws (see my sig).


----------



## deepor

Yes, I'm using the zip-tie screws at the moment.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> NF-A15 is not totally compatible. You can only use the old clips in the orientation where the 150mm wide side has to be oriented towards the bottom and top of the cooler. This will make the cooler much higher than it originally is when using NF-P14.


false... i had mi nf-a15 with the old clips... they just need a little work...


----------



## magicase

If you replace the 12cm fan with a 14cm fan what is the max height of the ram stick is allowed?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> false... i had mi nf-a15 with the old clips... they just need a little work...


+=1
Just make sure you don't clip the power wires, they are a bit in the way


----------



## ehume

A revisit review of the D14 here. They found it 3c behind the D15 and behind some others. My suspicion about reviews is that they aren't careful enough with their mountings. I think you need at least three to make sure you have the optimum seating.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> A revisit review of the D14 here. They found it 3c behind the D15 and behind some others. My suspicion about reviews is that they aren't careful enough with their mountings. I think you need at least three to make sure you have the optimum seating.


This is a nice review, It is more balanced than the [H] revisit (http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/12/26/noctua_nhd14_amd_intel_cpu_air_cooler_review/#.U7SgUbHxjmE) IMO. Still a very competitive cooler.


----------



## doyll

Honestly the differences in results from TIM or mounting is not near as big a factor is the radical differences in air temperature going into cooler versus the room temperature being used to calculate the coolers cooling ability.

If we want to get cooler testing results that are even remotely accurate we have to start using the cooler intake air temperature and not the room temperature!

Using room temperature as baseline for cooler intake air temperature is like using the outside temperature as a baseline for temperature in the room.
When it is colder outside the inside of room will be cooler too, unless we have a heat source in the room.
When it is colder in room the inside of case will be cooler too, unless we have a heat source in the case.

Well we have a heat source in the case. In fact we have several of them.

Combine those heat sources with air coming into case, hot air coming out if components, most of that hot air exhausting the case, some of the hot air mixing with the cool air increasing the cooler intake air temperature.

This temperature variable is the biggest reason reviewers result vary so much.

By using cooler intake air temperature we remove at least one major variable long ignored. It is not the only variable, but it is the biggest..

And it is a variable we can easily and cheaply remove for test results. All that is needed is a cheap indoor outdoor digital thermometer with wired sensor, 20cm piece of insulated wire to twist into the wired sensor lead so one end is holding sensor and the other is attached to a clamp. Attach the clamp and possition the sensor in front of intake fan.

And we now have a temperature reading of what the cooler intake air temperature... and room temperature too.


----------



## ehume

The problem comes when the heatsink itself variably interferes with its own intake temperature.

I have done all kinds of testing. Of intake temperatures -- measured at various places -- vs room ambient, I get reproducible results with room ambient temps. Of curse, I am working with an open testbench here. Trying to measure and compare heatsinks in a case is going to depend not only on the case but the collection of peripherals.


----------



## DJXavier

Hi guys,

I have the Noctua NH-D14 and as many people I think the fans are very ugly. I have seen many people painted it. My question is, paint the fan will create any damage? Or decrease efficiency? If not, what kind of ink do you recommend?

I would like to use neon ink.

Thanks.


----------



## danycyo

I dunno about painting them but as far as fan performance to move air the noctua is one of the best and I wouldn't paint it because
A. I am a horrible painter.
B. I still think the fans look good


----------



## Goggle Eye

Do not have a NH-D14 plan on purchasing one this week if it will fit. Have read thru the post and searched the net have not been able to find the cooler mounted on a Asus Rampage 4 Black Edition.

The 14 is 140 mm wide.

According to Nochtua web sight it compatibility list is checked. ok

The Asus Rampage 4 Extreme the NH-D14 will not fit. To me that does not make since.

G-Skill z series memory it is 40 mm tall should clear the heat pipes ok.

My concern is the first PCIE for the Evga GTX 780 Reference Card having enough clearance.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> The problem comes when the heatsink itself variably interferes with its own intake temperature.
> 
> I have done all kinds of testing. Of intake temperatures -- measured at various places -- vs room ambient, I get reproducible results with room ambient temps. Of curse, I am working with an open testbench here. Trying to measure and compare heatsinks in a case is going to depend not only on the case but the collection of peripherals.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding what I underlined, but reproducible results does not mean the intake temp is the same as room temp .. It only means the intake temp is the same from test to test.








We've discussed down-flow coolers have higher intake air temp than tower coolers in open bench testing.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Received a reply from Nochtau Tech Support concerning installation of a NH-D 14 on a Asus Rampage 4 Black Edition.. Posting there reply just in case anyone needs the information. Placed the order for the NH-D 14. The NH-D 14 is 140 mm wide.

The NH-D 15 is 150 mm wide will not fit.

Please note I asked about installing Noctua Industrial fans or a third fan. Noctua response Numbers 2 & 3.

Using G Skill Z series memory on the R 4 B.E. memory is 40 mm tall per G-Skill Tech Support. Nochtua Support number 4. There is 45 mm of clearanthe memory slots leaves 5 mm of clearance.

Clearnces for the R 4 B.E. and the Asus Rampage 4 Extreme (see images below) on both of these boards the heat sinks are coverd by the NH -D 14. Both heat sinks gets very warm. Suggest running a fan in the top of the case as intake to help cool the heat sink on top of the board since it is covered by the NH-D 14. If the fan clips touch the GPU in the first PCIe 16 slot suggest using Heat Shrink on the clips for insulation.

From Nochtua Technical Support.

1. I've attached a picture that shows the NH-D14 on this mainboard. Please note that the fan clips are missing in this picture. They can come very close to the back of a card in the first PCIe x16 slot, so you might want to insulate them when necessary.
Memory modules won't be an issue, just install the memory modules before fastening the heatsink.





Concerning Optional fans or running a third fan.

2) A 3rd fan usually doesn't improve things noticeably (1°C better the best).

3.) Only the 120mm Industrial fans can be used on the NH-D14 with the available fan clips. There are no fan clips available for the 140mm models because there are several other limitations due to the square frame that makes using this fan a bad option.

If noise is a topic for you I would not take two NF-F12-2000 ippc fans, they are loud. We currently have no performance numbers for such a setup available, sorry.
However, I would first check performance with the default setup before searching for other options.

4. (Memory modules won't be an issue, just install the memory modules before fastening the heatsink.


----------



## DJXavier

Awesome, thanks for answers guys.


----------



## OverclockerFox

I currently can't use the top slot on my motherboard because the graphics card I bought a few days ago has the fan clips of the D14 touching the back of it. Is there another mounting system that Noctua has? I really don't want to try bending small bits of aluminum, risk breaking them and maybe voiding the warranty...


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I currently can't use the top slot on my motherboard because the graphics card I bought a few days ago has the fan clips of the D14 touching the back of it. Is there another mounting system that Noctua has? I really don't want to try bending small bits of aluminum, risk breaking them and maybe voiding the warranty...


you can try and use some black insulation tape??? idk... just making wild guesses


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I currently can't use the top slot on my motherboard because the graphics card I bought a few days ago has the fan clips of the D14 touching the back of it. Is there another mounting system that Noctua has? I really don't want to try bending small bits of aluminum, risk breaking them and maybe voiding the warranty...


I've used heat-shrink and / or sleeving to cover and insulate fan clips.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I currently can't use the top slot on my motherboard because the graphics card I bought a few days ago has the fan clips of the D14 touching the back of it. Is there another mounting system that Noctua has? I really don't want to try bending small bits of aluminum, risk breaking them and maybe voiding the warranty...


Ziptie screws (see item 5. in my sig).



And a slot 1 device is a close fit. I put electrical tape on my slot 1 device that kisses up to my D14.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Please add me to the Nochtua NH - D-14 Club









Build in Progress


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Please add me to the Nochtua NH - D-14 Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build in Progress


one of the towers look kinda bent... everything alright with the instalation???


----------



## doyll

Cooler does look bent but might be camera.


----------



## deepor

I think it's bent (a lot). Look at where the fan is touching the fin stack. It seems to be in the middle area instead of top and bottom where those silicon pads are.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I think it's bent (a lot). Look at where the fan is touching the fin stack. It seems to be in the middle area instead of top and bottom where those silicon pads are.


Bend it back. It will be OK. Mine did the same thing, and it's OK now.


----------



## doyll

Straightening up the front finpack is no big deal. The curved bend in back finpack is why I would return it to seller. I'm sure it is working fine but it looks seriously tweaked, and not in a way it can be easily straightened out.


----------



## GeneO

I would return it. With it that warped, bending it may result in poor contact between fins and pipe and damage the solder between pipes and base.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Have to be honest and did not notice the towers looking like the Eiffel Tower thank you for pointing it out. Wondering if I did not bend the tower when installing it? Was being extra careful not to bend it.









Pulled the GPU, removed the fans took some measurements and made some adjustments.

Checked the fin stack with a straight edge on the radiator stacks on the front and back side of both towers there is a arch in the fin stacks as you pointed out you can see the arch in the first picture.

Is this typical of a Nochtua D-14 if so very disappointed in the quality control?

Straightening up the front finpack is no big deal. The curved bend in back finpack is why I would return it to seller. I'm sure it is working fine but it looks seriously tweaked, and not in a way it can be easily straightened out.

I would return it. With it that warped, bending it may result in poor contact between fins and pipe and damage the solder between pipes and base

Understand the concern on the heat pipes to the radiator my concern as well after you pointed it out to me. Will send Noctua pictures and see what they have to say. D-14 is imported and the import tax and shipping is pretty expensive. Do not want to return to the vender the second one could be as bad or worse.

Contacted Nochtua will see what they have to say.

Notice the rear tower is bent on the top you can see the arch.

Did notice on the front tower on the inside the Nylon Fan guard is missing. There is one on the back tower on the inside.



Opposite side of the cooler back tower is arched. The front tower is not arched.



Notice the missing nylon fan anti vibration is missing on the front tower does not make since the rear tower has Nylon anti vibration inserts.


----------



## shampoo911

i have a question...

how do i clean my noctua?? i know that using a blower and stuff will do the dust-job... but what if i want it 100% clean, no dust or whatever it is inside of the fins?? what liquid should i use and how?

if it is water, what kind of soap should i use?


----------



## Goggle Eye

i have a question...

how do i clean my noctua?? i know that using a blower and stuff will do the dust-job... but what if i want it 100% clean, no dust or whatever it is inside of the fins?? what liquid should i use and how?

if it is water, what kind of soap should i use?

Not 100 percent sure Was thinking about the same question. Would Acetic acid from fruit? Lemon, Orange, Tomato juice work? (Have used these to clean water blocks). Then rinse with vinegar or distilled water? Tap water could leave mineral deposits on the mineral deposits may build up on the radiator fins.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i have a question...
> 
> how do i clean my noctua?? i know that using a blower and stuff will do the dust-job... but what if i want it 100% clean, no dust or whatever it is inside of the fins?? what liquid should i use and how?
> 
> if it is water, what kind of soap should i use?


Dishwasher detergent in a sink of hot water. Submerge and agitate to move solution through fins. Let set a few minutes and agitate again. After 20-40minutes it should be clean. Rinse with clean water, shake out as much as you can and let in a warm place to dry. If you have a fan to blow air through even better. I you worry about water spotting rinse with distilled water after it's all clean and rinsed with clean water. Doesn't take much for a final rinse.


----------



## Juliotech

This is my Noctua Nh D14


----------



## Goggle Eye

Juliotech: Very Nice. Clean build and looks great.









Found out today Noctua is going to replace the NH-D14 damaged in shipping, extra fan clips, One extra tube of NT-H1 Thermal compound. special clips available for the NH-D14 which will allow you to install NF-A15-pwm fans.

Additional Information Per Noctua Tech Support:

1. You won't require any additional parts to fit your NH-D14 Se2011 onto a Haswell E system as this cooler fits out of the box.
2. We (Noctua) do have special clips available for the NH-D14 which will allow you to install NF-A15-pwm fans.

Folks that is what I call top shelf customer service.


----------



## MonarchX

Does anyone here use all 4x Corsair Vengeance RAM modules/sticks with red heaspreaders while running NH-D14? Does D14 provide enough space for these RAM sticks? I need to make sure at least 1 person can fully confirm that D14 will work on a Z77 or Z87 or Z97 motherboard that has all 4 RAM slots populated by Corsair Vengeance RAM with similar red or black or blue heatspreaders, like the ones in my system:


----------



## zantetheo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Does anyone here use all 4x Corsair Vengeance RAM modules/sticks with red heaspreaders while running NH-D14? Does D14 provide enough space for these RAM sticks? I need to make sure at least 1 person can fully confirm that D14 will work on a Z77 or Z87 or Z97 motherboard that has all 4 RAM slots populated by Corsair Vengeance RAM with similar red or black or blue heatspreaders, like the ones in my system


I have 2x4 Corsair Vengeance RAM with the Asus P8P67 deluxe covering the 1 and 3 slot. i had to push up a little the fan of the D14 and its ok as you can see in my photos and had no problem at all.

If i had 4X4 Corsair Vengeance the NH-D14 wouldn't fit in my motherboard because of the 4rth slot.

check on my photos

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1150703/official-noctua-nh-d14-club/


----------



## AlexeiUnknown

nvm


----------



## AlexeiUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> I have 2x4 Corsair Vengeance RAM with the Asus P8P67 deluxe covering the 1 and 3 slot. i had to push up a little the fan of the D14 and its ok as you can see in my photos and had no problem at all.
> 
> If i had 4X4 Corsair Vengeance the NH-D14 wouldn't fit in my motherboard because of the 4rth slot.
> 
> check on my photos
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1150703/official-noctua-nh-d14-club/


He will sill have to make sure that his side panel would be able to close.
I tried lifting the front fan to create more clearance for the ram but as a result the fan wouldn't let my side panel to close so I had to cut my ram.


----------



## doyll

Or setup fans as pull / pull instead of push / push.







Very little if any difference in performance.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Im getting one of these Nh D15 to replace my hyper212+ is it a good up grade?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> Im getting one of these Nh D15 to replace my hyper212+ is it a good up grade?


NH-D15, NH-D14, NH-U14S, or other similar coolers are all way better then 212 coolers.


----------



## ehume

I have looked at Gigabyte and ASUS X99 boards. They all seem to have a PCIEx16 socket in the first slot. That means now big heatsinks for these boards.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have looked at Gigabyte and ASUS X99 boards. They all seem to have a PCIEx16 socket in the first slot. That means now big heatsinks for these boards.


There's those new versions of the Thermalright coolers where the base plate is not in the middle and the whole cooler is not symmetric. Those should fit just like the NH-D14 does.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have looked at Gigabyte and ASUS X99 boards. They all seem to have a PCIEx16 socket in the first slot. That means now big heatsinks for these boards.
> 
> 
> 
> There's those new versions of the Thermalright coolers where the base plate is not in the middle and the whole cooler is not symmetric. Those should fit just like the NH-D14 does.
Click to expand...

Silver Arrow IB-E is 67.8mm center CPU toward PCI-e socket.
Archon IB-E is 69mm (just released)
TRUE Spirit 140 BW Rev. A is also 69mm (releasing soon)


----------



## Goggle Eye

Here is a comparison picture of the replacement of the damaged NH-D14 pointed out to me by OCN Members of the NH-D14 club:thumb:. Never noticed the damage old tired eyes. Replacement cost none for the NH-D14 plus kept the damaged one shipping and import tax no charge. Sold me on Noctua period. Noctua included modified clips for the NA-15 140 mm fans to fit on the NH-D14 improve the cooling + 1 extra tube of NT-H1 thermal compound. Next build will pick out the Noctua Heat sink and purchase a M/Board to fit.


----------



## doyll

Noctua's support is 2nd to none.








I know a few others just as good, but there are far more that are not.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Noctua's support is 2nd to none.
I know a few others just as good, but there are far more that are not.

Have to agree only familiar with Noctua Support. Again thanks for the help.

The top one looks like the Leaning Tower Of Pisa.

Its time to finish up the build do an O.C. and test the temps see how well the NH-D14 will cool a I7 4930K.

The picture is a little bit fuzzy sorry. NH-D14 and Noctua NFS-12A PWM fans x 11. 10 intakes and one exaust. I think this configuratuion will keep things cool.

State Of The Art Simulation


----------



## doyll

As long as you have enough openings in case for all the airflow into case with all those fans to get back out of case.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

Omg! Look at fans... Strap on a wing suit to a leggo man.. n instant sky diving simulator lol


----------



## Goggle Eye

As long as you have enough openings in case for all the airflow into case with all those fans to get back out of case.

The case is the CaseLabs M8 ventilated the air pressure should be ok. Thinking about moving the top left three to the bottom left side or adding three more Noctuas?

Omg! Look at fans... Strap on a wing suit to a leggo man.. n instant sky diving simulator lol

LOL State Of The Art Simulation means Noctua read the history on Noctua web sight.


----------



## Goggle Eye

D-H14 at work. Prime 95 12 hour test. Ambient room air temp 30c/86F. Left the air conditioner and room fan off. Fans on the NH-D14 connected to the Fan Headers on the M/Board. Could over volt the fans on the NH-D14 hate doing that?

Could modify the NH-D14 need to purchase 1 NFA-D15 fan fits the NH-D15 heat sink

Have the modified fan clips for the NH-D14 to install a NFA-D15 PWM 140 mm Fan.
Have a Spare NF-P12 fan and clips.

doyll you have done a lot of testing think the modifications would cool better by 2c? Lots of air cooling the Heat sink from the top case fans spinning 1200 RPM.

Mother Board R4BE BIOS Default settings.
I7 4930K
Memory 16 GB 2133 Mhz @ 1.65v

Prime 95
CPUz
Core Temp
Windows Task Manager
Memory Load 90 Percent

Maximum Core Temp running Prime 95 10 hours: 0_67c, 1_70c, 2_67c, 3_67c, 4_68c, 5_69c


----------



## the matty

bit late to the party but ill be joining into the group either tomorrow or the day after







can't wait


----------



## the matty

it's here, such a beast!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I got mine but it's the Nhd15..


----------



## THEStorm

My D14 showed up yesterday, hopefully will get to install it this week! I went with a 2011 version for the PWM fans as the 2011 version from the store I bought it from included a free 115x mounting kit.

Coming from a H100i you don't realize how big these coolers are!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> My D14 showed up yesterday, hopefully will get to install it this week! I went with a 2011 version for the PWM fans as the 2011 version from the store I bought it from included a free 115x mounting kit.
> 
> Coming from a H100i you don't realize how big these coolers are!


NH-D14 is bigger but nott as much as it looks. Size of radiator and fans mounted against case look smaller than a cube on CPU.

Radiator and 2x fan are about half the size of cube from motherboard to top of NH-D14. Add the area hoses and pump block take up to the radiator and they are similar .. add a 2nd set of fans on radiator and they the same.
But the biggest difference is how quiet the NH-D14 is.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> NH-D14 is bigger but nott as much as it looks. Size of radiator and fans mounted against case look smaller than a cube on CPU.
> 
> Radiator and 2x fan are about half the size of cube from motherboard to top of NH-D14. Add the area hoses and pump block take up to the radiator and they are similar .. add a 2nd set of fans on radiator and they the same.
> But the biggest difference is how quiet the NH-D14 is.


doyle you hit the nail on the head can never here the fans on the NH-D14 when spooled up.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Did a little test.

NH-D14 Test with two fans verses three fans.
Not a controlled test ambient average temperature 22c thru 24c closer to 24c on the two fan test. Will give a representation if a third fan is installed on the NH-D14
.
System:
Asus Rampage 4 Black Edition
CPU: I 7 4930K 4.4 GHz O.C. V Core 1.20v
Memory: G-Skill Z series 2133 Mhz 16 Gb.
Case: CaseLabs Magnum 8 double Wide Air Filtration None. Fans Noctua NF-S12A PWM 10 intake fans and 1 exhaust fan.

Software P95 & set up, Core Temp & CPU-z:
Prime95
Number Of torture test threads to run 12,
Min FFT size in-place 8,
Max FFT size 1792,
Memory to use 90 percent of available memory 12500 Mb
Time to run each FFT size 5 Minutes.
Maximum Temperature readings Core Temp.

70c 73c 70c 69c 71c 71c with Two fans With 90 Minutes P95 Ambient Air Temperatures 23c thru 24c
71c 75c 69c 70c 74c 73c With Three fans for 12 Hours Of P95 Ambient Air Temperature 22c thru 23c

Do not see any benefit to running a pull fan on the NH-D14. May be better to use the Noctua Fans for the NH-D15 on the NH-D14 Heat sink? Noctua has the modified fan clips available. The mother board and memory will cool better with the third fan off.


----------



## doyll

Nice bit of work!








+rep.

Noctua doesn't supply a 3rd set of fan clips on NH-D15 because they found it did not improve them and actually increased noise level.

Using the NF-A15 1500rpm fans on NH-D15 would most likely improve temps a little, but the only way to get the NF-A15 1500rpm fan is buy a cooler with them. The NF-A15 we can buy is only 1200rpm.

Best option I know of is a couple of Thermalright TY-140, TY-147 or if you want extreme cooling the TY-143. They are same design and have same performance as NF-A15 & NF-A14 fans at same rpm. Only difference is color and housing shape. The TY-147 is exact same fan as TY-140, just different colors. TY-141 has same specs as TY-140 but is ball bearing like TY-143. I can get these bad boys for £6-8.00 including 20% tax.



A mate tested a NH-D14 with TY-143 fans at 1200rpm and 2500rpm


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Nice bit of work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep.
> 
> Noctua doesn't supply a 3rd set of fan clips on NH-D15 because they found it did not improve them and actually increased noise level.
> 
> Must have confused you using a NH-D14.
> 
> Using the NF-A15 1500rpm fans on NH-D15 would most likely improve temps a little, but the only way to get the NF-A15 1500rpm fan is buy a cooler with them. The NF-A15 we can buy is only 1200rpm.
> 
> Best option I know of is a couple of Thermalright TY-140, TY-147 or if you want extreme cooling the TY-143. They are same design and have same performance as NF-A15 & NF-A14 fans at same rpm. Only difference is color and housing shape. The TY-147 is exact same fan as TY-140, just different colors. TY-141 has same specs as TY-140 but is ball bearing like TY-143. I can get these bad boys for £6-8.00 including 20% tax.
> 
> 
> 
> A mate tested a NH-D14 with TY-143 fans at 1200rpm and 2500rpm


Thank you doyl for the rep and compliment. With all of the testing and research you have done new you would have an answer. +1









At 4.5 Ghz with a 2.70v a very good chip pushing 78c to 82c is safe prefer to get a lower temps. At 4.6Ghz bumping 91c with 100 percent load not a 24/7 O.C. with the temps. Will try the Thermalright fans. How much does the noise increase?

Noctua does have the modified fan clips to fit the NH-D15 fans (140mm fans) on a NH-D14 uses 120 mm fans. Not sure that would improve the cooling on the NH-D14. The NH-D15 the spacing between the radiator fins is farther apart do not remember and to lazy today to look up the specs. Believe by 2 mm and different angels provides a increased air flow thru the radiators on the NH-D15. Plus the radiators are wider on the NH-D15. The NH-D15 will not fit on a R4BE mother board covers the first PCIe lane by the radiator.

By the way got the splitter cabels orderd you recommended. Remove the PCBs. Cant wait to get the cabels.


----------



## doyll

78-82c when stress testing is not a problem .. unless you work your system hard enough to be that hot on a regular bases. I do work mine as hard as stress testing, so keep temps below 70c, but many users push to 80c all the time.

Fan noise depends on how they are being used. Specs we normally see are with no restrictions .. setting on open bench or hanging in space. I never use fans this way so test them as we use them on cooler or in cases.

2x TY-143 fans on 14PE at 1 meter open bench are:
1100rpm = 31dBA
1300rpm = 34.5dBA
1550rpm = 36dBA
1700rpm = 39dBA
2000rpm = 41dBA
2200rpm = 45dBA
2420rpm = 46dBA
Sound meter base is 30dBA . Room is quiet but noise level vars from 30 to 35dBA. These are 2 year old fans running 24/7 and at high speed I am beginning to hear a little bearing noise now. Not loud, but you can hear it's little balls bouncing around.









I do not have the NH-D14, but it looks like the NF-P14 fan clips should work on TY-14x series fans with little or no problem.


----------



## Pittster

I have been running TY-140's for a couple of years now in my 24/7 on PC no noise in bearings still keeps my 2600k at 4.5ghz under 60deg with a 29deg ambient, still super quite.

The fan clips work fine from the Original NH-D14 thought they were all a 120mm fan spacing ?

http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pittster83/media/DSC05202.jpg.html


----------



## Goggle Eye

Running FSX flight simulation put a heavy load on the CPU since FSX is CPU bound so have to watch the temps. Trying to bump the OC and get the temps down curious about the Thermalright fan set up was certain you had done some testing. The fan clips for the NH-D14 should work. Live with the noise level and great information you posted thank you.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> I have been running TY-140's for a couple of years now in my 24/7 on PC no noise in bearings still keeps my 2600k at 4.5ghz under 60deg with a 29deg ambient, still super quite.
> 
> The fan clips work fine from the Original NH-D14 thought they were all a 120mm fan spacing ?
> 
> http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Pittster83/media/DSC05202.jpg.html


Thank you for the information +1


----------



## doyll

@ Pittster
Do you think the TY-140s do a better job on your NH-D14?

The TY-140 and TY-147 are not ball bearing so have a slightly different sound. The TY-141 and TY-143 with ball bearings make a noise like water running in a brook or wind in the trees. I only know it's bearing noise because I have NH-D15 with TY-147s on it at the moment and can hear the difference side by side on bench.


----------



## zantetheo

I have the NH--D14 for a while and im very pleased with the performance. The only downside is that its stuck at full speed all the time. Is there anyway that i can control the RPM without the LNA?

My motherboard is ASUS P8P67 Deluxe


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> I have the NH--D14 for a while and im very pleased with the performance. The only downside is that its stuck at full speed all the time. Is there anyway that i can control the RPM without the LNA?
> 
> My motherboard is ASUS P8P67 Deluxe


I assume that your board has two CPU fan headers... One reads: CPU_FAN and the other OPT_FAN both of 4pins... Just plug both fans on each plug, and make sure that the mobo recognizes then as pwm fans


----------



## zantetheo

The one is on CPU_FAN and the other is on PWR FAN1 cant see OPT_FAN but nothing changes..


----------



## doyll

If memory serves, I think the ASUS P8P67 Deluxe is only PWM controlled, but can't remember which ones they all are.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> The one is on CPU_FAN and the other is on PWR FAN1 cant see OPT_FAN but nothing changes..


Well... In fan monitor, it should let you set the Max and Min values for fan speeds.. Plug them where there are 4pins and set the values... Minimum 40% Maximum 100%


----------



## zantetheo

CPU Fan and POWER Fun 1 stuck on 1260 rpm as you can see

is there anywhere else i can use the pins?



















sorry for the stupid questions,,,,dont have much experience


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Fan and POWER Fun 1 stuck on 1260 rpm as you can see
> 
> is there anywhere else i can use the pins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the stupid questions,,,,dont have much experience


avoid using that crappy aisuite or whatever... it is a royal PITA...

plug the fans on CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN1, as both have 4 pins and do as i mentioned before... but on the bios... not on the aisuite..


----------



## zantetheo

ok i ll give it a try thanks


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> I have the NH--D14 for a while and im very pleased with the performance. The only downside is that its stuck at full speed all the time. Is there anyway that i can control the RPM without the LNA?
> 
> My motherboard is ASUS P8P67 Deluxe


If you have the standard D14 and haven't changed the fans I don't believe that you have PWM fans, so that might be the problem. Are your fans 3 or 4 pin?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> I have the NH--D14 for a while and im very pleased with the performance. The only downside is that its stuck at full speed all the time. Is there anyway that i can control the RPM without the LNA?
> 
> My motherboard is ASUS P8P67 Deluxe


If I'm not mistaken, your NH-D14 fans are 3-pin fans, not 4-pin PWM. Is that correct?

Assuming they are 3-pin and Bios is set for PWM control on CPU fan header, the fan will run full speed on the 12v power supplied for PWM fans on pin-2.

Someone said to use CPU opt fan header. Manual only shows 1 CPU fan header .. and it is 4-pin. I could be mistaken, but I'm under the impression that the Asus P8P67 Deluxe only has PWM control on the CPU fan header .. it will not control 3-pin fans. The only run a 100T%.


----------



## zantetheo

i have a NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller maybe this will do?


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> @ Pittster
> Do you think the TY-140s do a better job on your NH-D14?
> 
> The TY-140 and TY-147 are not ball bearing so have a slightly different sound. The TY-141 and TY-143 with ball bearings make a noise like water running in a brook or wind in the trees. I only know it's bearing noise because I have NH-D15 with TY-147s on it at the moment and can hear the difference side by side on bench.


Doyl what M/Board do you have for the NH-D15? Any clearance issues?


----------



## Goggle Eye

The NH-D14 comes with PWM fans. The Asus M/Boards with two CPU 4 pin cpu fan headers on the Asus M/Boards in the BIOS shows one CPU Fan Header. Tells me the AUX CPU fan header is reading the signal form the first CPU fan header.

Try this works on both of the ASDUS M/Boards I have. Could not run the CPU fans correctly in BIOS set in Auto, Normal or Turbo Mode must be in Manual Mode.

In BIOS: Set the CPU fan control to Manual, should open a window with default settings for different temps and fan speed. Dont adjust the settings, leave at default. On Both boards have a minimum start up RPM select Minimum RPM 200 (this is a difrent BIOS setting) or you may get a CPU fan warning when Booting to windows will prompt you to F-1 BIOS. When exiting BIOS F-10 and save changes. Should allow the BIOS to adjust the fan speed depending on temps. Should not have an issue booting to windows.

The reason for the 200 RPM the Noctua fans are a tad bit slow to start ramping up or at least mine are and BIOS is set to a minimum of 500 rpm. The 200 RPM at start up to manage the BIOS F1 error.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Doyl what M/Board do you have for the NH-D15? Any clearance issues?


All my systems are old 1366 Gigabyte with about 82mm from center CPU to first PCIe socket .. which is x4 anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> The NH-D14 comes with PWM fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus M/Boards with two CPU 4 pin cpu fan headers on the Asus M/Boards in the BIOS shows one CPU Fan Header. Tells me the AUX CPU fan header is reading the signal form the first CPU fan header.
> 
> Try this works on both of the ASDUS M/Boards I have. Could not run the CPU fans correctly in BIOS set in Auto, Normal or Turbo Mode must be in Manual Mode.
> 
> In BIOS: Set the CPU fan control to Manual, should open a window with default settings for different temps and fan speed. Dont adjust the settings, leave at default. On Both boards have a minimum start up RPM select Minimum RPM 200 (this is a difrent BIOS setting) or you may get a CPU fan warning when Booting to windows will prompt you to F-1 BIOS. When exiting BIOS F-10 and save changes. Should allow the BIOS to adjust the fan speed depending on temps. Should not have an issue booting to windows.
> 
> The reason for the 200 RPM the Noctua fans are a tad bit slow to start ramping up or at least mine are and BIOS is set to a minimum of 500 rpm. The 200 RPM at start up to manage the BIOS F1 error
> 
> 
> .


You need to lo now what NH-D14 specs are. before you go off saying it has PWM fans. .. because unless Noctua changed the NH-D14 fan specifications and did not updated their website *NH-D14 fans are not PWM*.

NH-D14 SE2011 is supplied with PWM fans; NF-P14 PWM & NF-P12 PWM

NH-D14 is supplied with NF-P14 & NF-P12 *which are not PWM*

Copied from NH-D14 specification on Noctua website


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=34&lng=en&set=1[
:thumb:I and others tried to diplomatically point this out to you a couple of times.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> All my systems are old 1366 Gigabyte with about 82mm from center CPU to first PCIe socket .. which is x4 anyway.
> You need to lo now what NH-D14 specs are. before you go off saying it has PWM fans. .. because unless Noctua changed the NH-D14 fan specifications and did not updated their website *NH-D14 fans are not PWM*.
> 
> NH-D14 SE2011 is supplied with PWM fans; NF-P14 PWM & NF-P12 PWM
> 
> NH-D14 is supplied with NF-P14 & NF-P12 *which are not PWM*
> 
> Copied from NH-D14 specification on Noctua website
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=34&lng=en&set=1[
> :thumb:I and others tried to diplomatically point this out to you a couple of times.


Doyl not arguing but the information you are showing is not current and or correct period. I now a PWM fan when I see one. The current Noctua NH-D 14 has PWM fans. Have two NH-D14s. ****When did you copy the information it does not provide a link to any web sights?**** Can not find that information on the Noctua web site.

The contents on the box specifically states NH-D14 comes with NF-P12 and NF-P14 PWM Fans.

Here is pictures of the stock NH-D 14 with PWM fans.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Doyl not arguing but the information you are showing is not current and or correct period. I now a PWM fan when I see one. The current Noctua NH-D 14 has PWM fans have two NH-D14s and both have the PWM fans. When did you copy the information it does not provide a link to any web sights? Can not find that information on the Noctua web site.
> 
> The NH-D14 comes with NF-P12 and a NF-P14 both are PWM fans.
> 
> Here is pictures of the stock NH-D 14 with PWM fans.


Information was copied when I posted it. yesterday mate .. and is still the same right now.

NF-P12 and NF-P12 PWM are different fans. Same goes for NF-P14 and NF-P14 PWM. If they do not have "PWM" in there model name they are not PWM fans.

Google NH-D14 and look at the web-sales specs. You will not find them spec'ed with PWM fans .. at least I'm not finding any here in Europe or UK. .. except the NH-D14 SE2011.









Just because you have PWM fans does not mean all NH-D14 coolers have them. You got lucky or you have the NH-D14 SE2011. I've installed at least a dozen NH-D14 coolers and none had PWM fans!


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> All my systems are old 1366 Gigabyte with about 82mm from center CPU to first PCIe socket .. which is x4 anyway.
> You need to lo now what NH-D14 specs are. before you go off saying it has PWM fans. .. because unless Noctua changed the NH-D14 fan specifications and did not updated their website *NH-D14 fans are not PWM*.
> 
> NH-D14 SE2011 is supplied with PWM fans; NF-P14 PWM & NF-P12 PWM
> 
> NH-D14 is supplied with NF-P14 & NF-P12 *which are not PWM*
> 
> Copied from NH-D14 specification on Noctua website
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=34&lng=en&set=1[
> :thumb:I and others tried to diplomatically point this out to you a couple of times.


This is why I got the SE2011 w/ mounting bracket. Just for da PWM fans.


----------



## doyll

There were a few NH-D14's sold with PWM fans, but it was only because they were out of the regular fans.

Many people have bought the NH-D14 SE2001 and a NM-i115x Mounting-Kit because it's cheaper then buying PWM fans for regular NH-D14


----------



## Goggle Eye

On the compatability list all of the mother boards for the NH-D14 includes the LGA-2011. Does not specify the LGA-2011 comes with PWM fans. No mention of PWM fans. Under the impression that all NH-D14s came with PWM fans since mine did is LGA -2011.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> There were a few NH-D14's sold with PWM fans, but it was only because they were out of the regular fans.
> 
> Many people have bought the NH-D14 SE2001 and a NM-i115x Mounting-Kit because it's cheaper then buying PWM fans for regular NH-D14


Doyl thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Pittster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> @ Pittster
> Do you think the TY-140s do a better job on your NH-D14?


The TY-140's were quiter at full RPM but I never really noticed a difference in Temp maybe 1-2 deg but thats not a big enough variable to say its a improvement, best thing was at the time Noctua didnt have a PWM fan available so the TY-140's were the go for me.


----------



## doyll

Being able to mount on LGA 2011 is one thing. The NH-D14 SE2011 is a Special Edition with PWM fans for the LGA 2011. It only comes with the barrel studs for LGA 2011. It doe not have the universal mounting kit supplied on normal coolers.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> There were a few NH-D14's sold with PWM fans, but it was only because they were out of the regular fans.
> 
> Many people have bought the NH-D14 SE2001 and a NM-i115x Mounting-Kit because it's cheaper then buying PWM fans for regular NH-D14


Yep that's what I did, where I bought my D14 SE2011 version through in the I115x mounting kit for free!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pittster*
> 
> The TY-140's were quiter at full RPM but I never really noticed a difference in Temp maybe 1-2 deg but thats not a big enough variable to say its a improvement, best thing was at the time Noctua didnt have a PWM fan available so the TY-140's were the go for me.


I assumed that is what you would say. The TY-14x series are all great fans.


----------



## ocer9999

With so many fans, i guess this is the cooler to get? Or is the d15 or other models better?


----------



## fraudo

Hey guys been looking at purchasing the NH-D14 to OC my i5 750. But I have an ASUS P7P55-lx and G.SKILL Ripjaws 1600MHz DDR3 and I'm unsure if it will fit over the ram. Noctua website also said there could be compatability issues with the video card (I have a ASUS GTX 770 OC).

Anyone have experience or knowledge that this cooler will fit with this motherboard? so I don't waste money before I buy it









cheers!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fraudo*
> 
> Hey guys been looking at purchasing the NH-D14 to OC my i5 750. But I have an ASUS P7P55-lx and G.SKILL Ripjaws 1600MHz DDR3 and I'm unsure if it will fit over the ram. Noctua website also said there could be compatability issues with the video card (I have a ASUS GTX 770 OC).
> 
> Anyone have experience or knowledge that this cooler will fit with this motherboard? so I don't waste money before I buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


Noctua says NH-D14 fits your motherboard.
P7P55 LX has about 73mm from center of CPU to side of PCIe socket. NH-D14 is 70mm center CPU to side of cooler
RipjawsX are 40mm +3mm for socket = 43mm NH-D14 has 49mm RAM clearance.


----------



## THEStorm

Very pleased with my first Noctua product!


----------



## russik

Hi, can anybody please measure that?



Thanks


----------



## russik

bump and extra question.
How well 140mm fan on nh-d14 cools vrm area ?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> bump and extra question.
> How well 140mm fan on nh-d14 cools vrm area ?


If the 140mm fan is flush with top of cooler the bottom part of fan is flowing air over motherboard. I've found keeping the idle speed at about 700rpm improves low load motherboard temps.


----------



## fredocini

I currently have my Noctua NH-D14 cooling my Intel i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz. I wanted to know if anyone had a similar setup because I feel my temperatures are too high. I have 1.215V on the CPU and is completely stable...

My temps from Prime95 hit 84-86C max... From what I know, shouldn't my temps be at most below 80? Should I try reseating the heatsink? I'm using the included noctua thermal paste as well


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I currently have my Noctua NH-D14 cooling my Intel i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz. I wanted to know if anyone had a similar setup because I feel my temperatures are too high. I have 1.215V on the CPU and is completely stable...
> 
> My temps from Prime95 hit 84-86C max... From what I know, shouldn't my temps be at most below 80? Should I try reseating the heatsink? I'm using the included noctua thermal paste as well


I believe this could be correct. I can only try to compare your numbers with my i5-3570k. My CPU does not have hyper-threading and this should mean it runs something like 10°C colder? When I look at old screenshots, the numbers kind of fit with yours if those 10°C are kept in mind.

When you compare with the results from other people, don't forget to keep the room temperatures in mind. If that's different by 5°C for example, the temperature for the CPU changes by pretty much exactly those 5°C.

Make a note of the FFT size that prime95 is currently using and reporting in its window. The temperatures are much higher when it's working on the small sizes. The smallest size is 8K and you could input that manually in the min/max fields of the options window if you are only interested in getting fast results about the highest possible temperature.

This prime95 FFT size stuff means you need to check for that when comparing temperatures you see from other people.

What you see is btw. why "delidding" started to get somewhat popular with Ivy Bridge.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I currently have my Noctua NH-D14 cooling my Intel i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz. I wanted to know if anyone had a similar setup because I feel my temperatures are too high. I have 1.215V on the CPU and is completely stable...
> 
> My temps from Prime95 hit 84-86C max... From what I know, shouldn't my temps be at most below 80? Should I try reseating the heatsink? I'm using the included noctua thermal paste as well


As deepor said room ambient is relevant. Even more important is that air going into your cooler is as close to room ambient as possible. 2-5c warmer is okay, any more means case airflow needs attention. Links in sig explain it in more detail.


----------



## offshell

Ordered the SE2011 version for my old 3930k build. I've had the 3930 water cooled for the past few years, but I'm looking to start a new build for home and planning to move the 3930 to my office and wanted to switch over to a good air cooler.I didn't realize there was a D15, but still looking forward to seeing how this works out tomorrow.


----------



## Op1ate

Anyone have this cooler with a Rosewill blackhawk mid tower case?


----------



## offshell

Had the D14 SE2011 for a few days and I'm pretty happy with the results. The metal catches on the fans seem to be extremely close to the back of the video card and it makes it quite a bit harder to actually hit the catch to remove the video card, but the cooling seems great. It took a minute to get used to the idle temps being a bit higher as they can seem to roam into the 40's, but when I set the fans to 100% it drops back to low 30's which is close to what I had with water. With prime95 I was getting 65 to 68 at 4.8 on my 3930k with water. Now at stock with the D14 I'm getting about 55-58 under load so I'll have to see how high I can get with air.


----------



## Abomination

Hello, Does anyone have a spare amd set kit I can purchase off of them? I have tried to receive a set from noctua support, and they said it would take 1-2 weeks. From my experience with razer and their definition of 1-2 weeks(more like 3-4 months), I am a bit skeptical about a company's delivery estimate. Plus, I REALLY need to mount his cooler already. suffice it to say, I am now trying to purchase outright as it has been 15 days without the spare part.


----------



## spdaimon

Hey guys, new to the club. Well, not officially. Sholin seems to be offline. I recently put together a X79 system. One thing I didn't realize is the size. It cools the i7 really well, but I'd like to put a SLI set up. Right now the cooler blocks the first PCIe slot. Are there any X79 boards out there that it will fit? I've looked at the Asrock X7 Extreme 6 and the Sabertooth X79 and it seems like all the PCIe slots are all up against the CPU socket. Otherwise, I am considering getting the 115x kit and swapping either my 2600's or 4790's Corsair H105 for the Noctra, probably involves a case swap too because the X79 is in a Antec P182. Any advice?


----------



## deepor

Noctua has a compatibility list on their page for the NH-D14 and there's a lot of boards listed where it will fit:

http://noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en

Even if it fits, it will always be very close with the first slot. Are you sure it doesn't fit on your current board?

You'll also need to think about something to insulate that bit of the fan clips where you grab it, like a piece of electrical tape. That's how scarily close things are.


----------



## spdaimon

I could try it again but it didn't seem to sit straight. I have a backplate on the card now, so that should protect it. I currently have a Ga-x79-up4

Edit - oh they say the same thing. Wish I checked there first! Didn't realize there was an issue to start with. I wanted to build a x79 Hackintosh but realized I don't even use my 1155 socket hack that much, so I'm changing my mind about the GA. Might just sell it for a UD5 or some other from that list. Thanks for the info. +rep


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the club. Well, not officially. Sholin seems to be offline. I recently put together a X79 system. One thing I didn't realize is the size. It cools the i7 really well, but I'd like to put a SLI set up. Right now the cooler blocks the first PCIe slot. Are there any X79 boards out there that it will fit? I've looked at the Asrock X7 Extreme 6 and the Sabertooth X79 and it seems like all the PCIe slots are all up against the CPU socket. Otherwise, I am considering getting the 115x kit and swapping either my 2600's or 4790's Corsair H105 for the Noctra, probably involves a case swap too because the X79 is in a Antec P182. Any advice?


Any ATX board should work just fine and dandy! I'm surprised it blocks your first slot, that's usually only seen on m-atx and below.


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah, but the list from Noctua say that about a handful of boards including mine. I'm thinking going to an Asrock X79 Extreme 6 which does not have that issue and its slot layout would fit well in my case. Something like the P9X79 which I also considered, would cause the second card to hit the bottom chamber and not fit. Oi.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the club. Well, not officially. Sholin seems to be offline. I recently put together a X79 system. One thing I didn't realize is the size. It cools the i7 really well, but I'd like to put a SLI set up. Right now the cooler blocks the first PCIe slot. Are there any X79 boards out there that it will fit? I've looked at the Asrock X7 Extreme 6 and the Sabertooth X79 and it seems like all the PCIe slots are all up against the CPU socket. Otherwise, I am considering getting the 115x kit and swapping either my 2600's or 4790's Corsair H105 for the Noctra, probably involves a case swap too because the X79 is in a Antec P182. Any advice?


There are very few 140mm fan coolers that will fit on motherboards with CPU socket so far from top of board. The PCIe socket placement is written in stone, but there is no standard for CPU socket or RAM socket placement. Why motherboard manufacturers design board with CPU socket less than 70mm from centerline CPU is crazy.

That said there are a few coolers designed with offset bases. This asymmetrical design allows for cooler width of 140mm + and still gives adequate clearance for almost all motherboards.

A couple I am familiar with that perform like NH-D14 or better are:
Silver Arrow IB-E is 67.8mm centerline CPU toward PCIe sockets
TRUE Spirit 140 rev.A is is 69mm
At approximately $50.00 TRUE Spirit 140 rev.A is one of the best performance to cost coolers out.


----------



## Calibos

Been bouncing around ideas in my head for several types of custom builds for the last year or two. Finances and health issues meant I couldn't move on any of them.

One of the ideas was something similar to a new Mac Pro Trash can build.

Its amazing what form factors a pci-E extender will let you achieve. I liked the dense Heatsink core idea from the mac pro and wondered if it might be possible to replicate something similar with consumer PC parts. This is what I came up with.



2x Interlocking D14's with Push/Pull fans

I picked the D14 because it has small heatsink fin spacers on the side the fans would need to be positioned as opposed to the D15 which has large full width fin spacers on that side effectively blocking the fans.

The main question for those that own or have handled a D14 is whether you think its possible to bend the heatpipes a little bit to spread the towers a little further apart such that you could then interlock them?


----------



## deepor

I like your idea a lot.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Been bouncing around ideas in my head for several types of custom builds for the last year or two. Finances and health issues meant I couldn't move on any of them.
> 
> One of the ideas was something similar to a new Mac Pro Trash can build.
> 
> Its amazing what form factors a pci-E extender will let you achieve. I liked the dense Heatsink core idea from the mac pro and wondered if it might be possible to replicate something similar with consumer PC parts. This is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x Interlocking D14's with Push/Pull fans
> 
> I picked the D14 because it has small heatsink fin spacers on the side the fans would need to be positioned as opposed to the D15 which has large full width fin spacers on that side effectively blocking the fans.
> 
> The main question for those that own or have handled a D14 is whether you think its possible to bend the heatpipes a little bit to spread the towers a little further apart such that you could then interlock them?


Interesting idea.

I seriously doubt the D14 with 51mm thick fin packs and 27mm between them can be bent to do what you want.

But the Silverstone HE01 might do the trick.







It has 28.5mm and 52.5mm fin packs with 38mm between them, so could fit the 28.5mm fin pack in with 4.25mm clearance on each side of it.


----------



## Calibos

Wow! Thanks. Doubt I'd have ever come across that cooler in my general research. You went above and beyond with the diagram!!









I don't think I'll totally rule out 2x D14's just yet but its great that there are other options.

On the one hand I've seen threads about wrecked heatsinks with bent towers and bent and kinked heatpipes still working at almost full efficiency. I'd need to move each tower of a D14 12mm to gain the 24mm in between. TBH it doesn't sound like that much. Assuming low profile ram and mobo orientation allows it, the fact the spreading the towers pulls the mobo closer can be a good thing. Remember the further away the mobo and GPU on the opposite side are stood off from the heatsink can increase the diameter of the fabricated cylinder case dramatically. So the closer I can get the mobo and GPU to the heatsinks to create the smallest footprint the better.

I know I can't expect anyone to manhandle their D14 on my account. My hope was that someone had done similar accidentally (Dropping) or on purpose. Say for example bending the pipes and towers to make it less tall so a case door would close in a tight case or something. ie they'd have been doing it to make their D14 less tall while I'd be doing it to widen the gap between towers but in practice we'd both have been doing the exact same thing but for different reasons.

I'll be building a media server before I get around to this build, so I guess I'll go overkill on the heatsink for it and get a D14 so I can play around with it before install. Then when I start the mac pro trashcan build I'd swap out the D14 from the server and purchase a second for use in the trashcan.


----------



## Maris1

Hello! I wonder which fan config would be better for my PC? Dust and noise is not a problem, I just want the best temps. I have four 140mm fans. Bottom fan doesn't fit because of the PSU length.

*1) one front intake, three exhausts (one rear, two on top).* Top filter will be removed, so it doesn't restrict air from going out of the case.
*2) two front intakes, one rear exhaust.* Top filter on. In this config I'll not use the fourth fan, because the filter will block it anyways (I don't understand, why Fractal Design put one fan on top if there's a thick foam filter ahead) Case's default config was: 1 front intake, 1 rear and 1 top exhaust.

BTW, I've removed both HDD cages, because I'm using only SSDs

My specs:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K with NH-D14
GPU: ASUS GTX 780 (open air cooler, not blower)
Case: Fractal Design ARC MIDI R2


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maris1*
> 
> Hello! I wonder which fan config would be better for my PC? Dust and noise is not a problem, I just want the best temps. I have four 140mm fans. Bottom fan doesn't fit because of the PSU length.
> 
> *1) one front intake, three exhausts (one rear, two on top).* Top filter will be removed, so it doesn't restrict air from going out of the case.
> *2) two front intakes, one rear exhaust.* Top filter on. In this config I'll not use the fourth fan, because the filter will block it anyways (I don't understand, why Fractal Design put one fan on top if there's a thick foam filter ahead) Case's default config was: 1 front intake, 1 rear and 1 top exhaust.
> 
> BTW, I've removed both HDD cages, because I'm using only SSDs
> 
> My specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K with NH-D14
> GPU: ASUS GTX 780 (open air cooler, not blower)
> Case: Fractal Design ARC MIDI R2


You might find the "Ways to better cooling" link in my sig helpful. 2x front and 1x bottom intakes with rear exhaust usually does a good job. But testing is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Doyll have you tested any Thermal compounds? Currently using Noctua. Considering changing to.

1. Cool Labratory
2. Artic Silver


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Doyll have you tested any Thermal compounds? Currently using Noctua. Considering changing to.
> 
> 1. Cool Laboratory
> 2. Artic Silver


Cool Laboratory will gain you 2-3c, but it is harder to apply and remove .. and of course gains depend on how good the install is.

Some Arctic Silver isn't bad, but there are better without getting into the Cool Laboratory variants.
Here is some test results from Tom's Hardware.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Stay with the Noctua after reading over the list appreciate you refreshing my memory. That was the list was looking for the other day and could not remember who did the test. Thank you sir and have a great day.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Doyll have you tested any Thermal compounds? Currently using Noctua. Considering changing to.
> 
> 1. Cool Labratory
> 2. Artic Silver


Why use old paste such as silver? MX2 or MX4 perform better, requires no curing, is cheaper and is non conductive. Win/win/win/win.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Why use old paste such as silver? MX2 or MX4 perform better, requires no curing, is cheaper and is non conductive. Win/win/win/win.


Thank you for the reply.

On Hand:
Artic Silver 5
Artic MX-4 rated a little bit better than the NT-H1. Try it.

Really cant test since the ambient temps change.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Will be breaking this system down in a couple of days for a good cleaning and new filter installation.

MetroVac. Is it safe to clean the NH-D14 in distilled water? Should use Distilled water and Vinegar 50/50 mix?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Will be breaking this system down in a couple of days for a good cleaning and new filter installation.
> 
> MetroVac. Is it safe to clean the NH-D14 in distilled water? Should use Distilled water and Vinegar 50/50 mix?


Wondering about this too...and would laundry detergent be useful in removing stubborn stuff stuck to the fins?


----------



## doyll

I wash my coolers in the kitchen sink using dish washing detergent .. or if real dirty dishwasher detergent. Hot soapy water will not hurt them in any way. After rinsing with tap water is usually do a final rinse with distilled water, but it's not necessary. I happen to use a dehumidifier so have all the distilled water I could every want.







. I shake out as much water as I can and either blow dry them with compressor or set on their side in a warm place to dry. Never had a problem


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I wash my coolers in the kitchen sink using dish washing detergent .. or if real dirty dishwasher detergent. Hot soapy water will not hurt them in any way. After rinsing with tap water is usually do a final rinse with distilled water, but it's not necessary. I happen to use a dehumidifier so have all the distilled water I could every want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I shake out as much water as I can and either blow dry them with compressor or set on their side in a warm place to dry. Never had a problem


Thanks Doyll +1. Have to use distilled water our tap water here is pretty bad. Not a chemist I am sure they key is to brake down the proteins from dust not add proteins from nasty water. That's assuming dust has proteins?


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I wash my coolers in the kitchen sink using dish washing detergent .. or if real dirty dishwasher detergent. Hot soapy water will not hurt them in any way. After rinsing with tap water is usually do a final rinse with distilled water, but it's not necessary. I happen to use a dehumidifier so have all the distilled water I could every want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I shake out as much water as I can and either blow dry them with compressor or set on their side in a warm place to dry. Never had a problem


After running the system for 7 months no air filters the Heat Sink was a bit dirty. Your recommendation worked like a charm. Thank You.









Thank you for the tips very much appreciated. Lowerd the CPU temps under 100 percent load from 86c maximum down to 75c maximum at 4.4 Ghz O.C. BIOS changes none. The temps on all 6 cores are closer in temps Core 2 on this system always runs a higher temp. I7 4930K.

Fan RPM improvement no. No more why splitters on the fan headers better cable management. Concerned about damaging a fan header with to many fans attached to a single fan header. Installed 2 x Swiftech 8-way splitters for cleaner power to the 15 Noctua PWM fans.

1. 2 x Swiftech 8-Way PWM Splitter Box-Sata
2. Artic MX-4
3. 4 x DEMCiflex filters

HWMINFO.jpg 582k .jpg file


INBTFanRPMTest.jpg 554k .jpg file


----------



## doyll

Good to hear how well a good cleaning and organizing improved things.








Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Minnie Cee

Hi all, fellow NH-D14 owner and first time overclocker here.

I just put together a new build, and I'm getting a temperature difference of 20C between the core and the socket. Might anyone have any idea on this?

I started a thread here about this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1553893/high-socket-temperature#post_23871189

Thanks a lot in advance for any advice or opinion


----------



## Minnie Cee

Here's mine. Looks like a mess though....


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Good to hear how well a good cleaning and organizing improved things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know.


Thanks Doyle, Maybe a 4.5 GHz and max temp at 85c bumps if the CPU is not a Little Miss Piggy


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> Hi all, fellow NH-D14 owner and first time overclocker here.
> 
> I just put together a new build, and I'm getting a temperature difference of 20C between the core and the socket. Might anyone have any idea on this?
> 
> I started a thread here about this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1553893/high-socket-temperature#post_23871189
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for any advice or opinion


High Minie glad you have a NH-D14 Heat sink. Cable management would help. Read your other post and concern. Not familiar with your CPU or mother board.

Scroll down to Fact 8 and read concerning air flow restrictions at the rear fan exhaust port. I am thinking the air flow is restricted up to 50 percent. Easy cheap fix.

Scroll down to Fact 8

http://www.simforums.com/forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html


----------



## Minnie Cee

Thanks a lot Goggle Eye









I just read Fact 8, and will get my brother to help me cut the perforated piece out with a Dremel. Hope that would help with the airflow. Thanks again


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> Thanks a lot Goggle Eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read Fact 8, and will get my brother to help me cut the perforated piece out with a Dremel. Hope that would help with the airflow. Thanks again


Will help improve the air flow did this on a old Case years ago. Just be care full and take your time very simple mod to the case. Please let us now the out come. Like to see a pictures before and after. + Temps.


----------



## russik

Any tips how install closed fans on nh-d14?
http://www.endpcnoise.com/sites/default/files/mountingkit_fans.jpg


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Any tips how install closed fans on nh-d14?
> http://www.endpcnoise.com/sites/default/files/mountingkit_fans.jpg


You could try Zip tie screws


----------



## 331149

Updated pics


----------



## Goggle Eye

Looks Great


----------



## Superjit94

Squeezed her in there. There's about half a millimeter between the heatsink and my RAM lol

Next up is sleeves so i can make it look pretty in there.


----------



## smartdroid

I have this cooler for a long time...now on a secondary build, single fan but still great performer


----------



## doyll

Better than the Energy Bunny.


----------



## Cyb3r

yep the D14 is still a beast anno 2015 only issue is damn long memory modules XD apart from that i love mine as an aircooler i'm now off to swap to a loop just cause the G1 gaming 980Ti dissipates heat in the case and i'm swapping to x99 combining that with the noctua would up my temps quitte a bit especially in the summer


----------



## smartdroid

Stress testing my old school hexacore xeon with hyperthreading turned off









Stock



4.6GHz


----------



## argv

how about a nh d14 for an amd fx 8320 on an asus ma97 r2.0 with some kingston hyper x blu ? would it fit?


----------



## ciarlatano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *argv*
> 
> how about a nh d14 for an amd fx 8320 on an asus ma97 r2.0 with some kingston hyper x blu ? would it fit?


Yes.


----------



## doyll

What /\ /\ /\ said.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Would this cooler fit on a amd 8350 mobo sabertooth 990, with corsair vengeance ram?


----------



## Cyb3r

it should depending on which vengeance ram it might be a close fit on the Nh-D14 tho


----------



## Gdourado

Anyone tried fitting some Cryorig XF140 fans to a NH-D14?



http://www.cryorig.com/xf140.php

These have 120mm mounting holes, so they should fit...

Cheers!


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Anyone tried fitting some Cryorig XF140 fans to a NH-D14?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cryorig.com/xf140.php
> 
> These have 120mm mounting holes, so they should fit...
> 
> Cheers!


You can fit pretty much any fan to any heatsink using zipties. I've 140mm fans with 120mm mounting holes on my NH-D14. I used the original wire clips that came with the heatsink, but I had to switch out the plastic plugs that go into the mounting holes with loops made from zipties. The fans I use now have thicker plastic frame that Noctua fans do.


----------



## DyndaS




----------



## RetroJangle

My Intel i7 5820k CPU, Asus x99-Pro Motherboard, 32GB DDR4 RAM MSI Lightning SLI NOCTUA NH-D14
Case is the Rosewill Rise
Also, All 8 RAM slots are filled and pretty much covered by the NH-D14


----------



## rehaj

Can anyone confirm if the base of the D14 is suppose to be like this? Basically uneven, but uneven differently at different directions.... I did the same thing to the stock intel heatsink and it is flush all the way through.

At this angle with all the heat pipes facing me, the middle appears to be slightly higher. I think I read somewhere that this was intentional...




But then in this direction, the edges appear to be higher...




This is a brand new D14. Performing this test on the stock intel heatsink yielded no light emission at all.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rehaj*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the base of the D14 is suppose to be like this? Basically uneven, but uneven differently at different directions.... I did the same thing to the stock intel heatsink and it is flush all the way through.
> 
> At this angle with all the heat pipes facing me, the middle appears to be slightly higher. I think I read somewhere that this was intentional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then in this direction, the edges appear to be higher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a brand new D14. Performing this test on the stock intel heatsink yielded no light emission at all.


While I cannot say positively, the convex front to back is pretty normal , but I'm not sure about the slight concave side to side is not normal for most cooler bases. The concave base is because many CPU IHS are slightly concave, and sense most CPU chips are in the middle area of IHS on most CPUs, all heat coming out of CPU is in the middle area. AMD CPUs have bigger chip contact area to IHS, so IHS heat transfer area is bigger, but still not all of IHS. IHS (Integrated Heat Spreader) is a missnomer. It's big square size is more to spread the cooler load over a larger are and because it can be to match the CPU PCB size, which is as big as it is to give all the 1000+ pins/ connections between CPU and motherboard. The larger area of contact between cooler and IHS allows for less change of damage to CPU chip (and PCB) but does not 'spread' heat'. It is not thick enough to spread heat more than a couple mm. More details in link below
http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/0_20#post_22335323


----------



## oile

Anyone using this with Ryzen? It has passed from 2600k to a 1600.
Obviously no clearance problems with LPX, I'll try with Gskill Flare X and report here


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> Anyone using this with Ryzen? It has passed from 2600k to a 1600.
> Obviously no clearance problems with LPX, I'll try with Gskill Flare X and report here


I look forward to seeing how it does. While no longer being made, NH-D14 is still one of the best coolers ever made. D14 is every bit as good a cooler as D15 except it's fans don't move as much air .. and that makes it's temps in reviews a couple degrees warmer.


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> Anyone using this with Ryzen? It has passed from 2600k to a 1600.
> Obviously no clearance problems with LPX, I'll try with Gskill Flare X and report here
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing how it does. While no longer being made, NH-D14 is still one of the best coolers ever made. D14 is every bit as good a cooler as D15 except it's fans don't move as much air .. and that makes it's temps in reviews a couple degrees warmer.
Click to expand...

It works perfectly with G.skill Flare X 3200 C14. The clearance space is perfect and the fan doesn't even need to moved neither a little bit up. Perfect choice


----------



## Arengeta

Hey doyll,
Currently using NH-D14 with stock fans and I plan on setting it up only with 1 fan instead of 2. The fan choice is Thermalright TY-140B. How much of a difference will there be with only 1 thermalright fan (can even work on full 1300RPM) against 2 stock fans (currently 120mm fan max speed is 1200rpm and 140mm fan 950rpm)? Would you recommend doing that (ram clearance for rads or remove ram rads and use 2 stock fans)?

P.S. 2 thermalright fans will not fit since max height of cpu cooler is 161-162mm for the case.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Hey doyll,
> Currently using NH-D14 with stock fans and I plan on setting it up only with 1 fan instead of 2. The fan choice is Thermalright TY-140B. How much of a difference will there be with only 1 thermalright fan (can even work on full 1300RPM) against 2 stock fans (currently 120mm fan max speed is 1200rpm and 140mm fan 950rpm)? Would you recommend doing that (ram clearance for rads or remove ram rads and use 2 stock fans)?
> 
> P.S. 2 thermalright fans will not fit since max height of cpu cooler is 161-162mm for the case.


TY-140B? I know of TY-147B and TY-140 Black, but no TY-140B.

1 fan should be fine, probably better than 2 stock fans. Just a thought, if you want top of cooler to be black you could mask off the heat pipe ends and around the edges of fins and use a can of black spray paint or even black model paint and a small brush.

I would experiment by making a sleeve out of something like file folder material around front of fan in middle mounted on back tower so there is no gap between front tower and fan. Simple to do with a strip of stiff material like file folders are made of wrapped around fan once install on back tower and taped together on top. It may improve temps a few degrees, especially at lower rpm. If it helps it can be cleaned up and painted black to match black fan.

Here is link to guide to making shrouds.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/0_20#post_22919853

Do you mean RAM heat spreaders on RAM? Modern RAM does not run hot with no heat spreaders on them.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> TY-140B? I know of TY-147B and TY-140 Black, but no TY-140B.
> 
> 1 fan should be fine, probably better than 2 stock fans. Just a thought, if you want top of cooler to be black you could mask off the heat pipe ends and around the edges of fins and use a can of black spray paint or even black model paint and a small brush.
> 
> I would experiment by making a sleeve out of something like file folder material around front of fan in middle mounted on back tower so there is no gap between front tower and fan. Simple to do with a strip of stiff material like file folders are made of wrapped around fan once install on back tower and taped together on top. It may improve temps a few degrees, especially at lower rpm. If it helps it can be cleaned up and painted black to match black fan.
> 
> Here is link to guide to making shrouds.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/0_20#post_22919853
> 
> Do you mean RAM heat spreaders on RAM? Modern RAM does not run hot with no heat spreaders on them.


Yeah, TY-140B (black version of TY-140) that's what they're called in our stores over here.
I don't want the cooler to be black, I just want to get rid of stock fans and have better cooling performances, that's all







With TY fan there should be almost no gap because the stock one is very close to front tower and is very deep to cool the VRM components (helps a bit with B350 chipset for Ryzen).
No, ram does not have heatspreaders and stock 120mm fan fits there fine, but a 140mm fan would not fit.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Yeah, TY-140B (black version of TY-140) that's what they're called in our stores over here.
> I don't want the cooler to be black, I just want to get rid of stock fans and have better cooling performances, that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With TY fan there should be almost no gap because the stock one is very close to front tower and is very deep to cool the VRM components (helps a bit with B350 chipset for Ryzen).
> No, ram does not have heatspreaders and stock 120mm fan fits there fine, but a 140mm fan would not fit.


You are correct about the gap. I had a brain fart and was thinking of Silver Arrow. It has 37mm between towers. So TY-140B idles at about 500-550rpm?


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You are correct about the gap. I had a brain fart and was thinking of Silver Arrow. It has 37mm between towers. So TY-140B idles at about 500-550rpm?


I need high airflow with as less noise as possible in around 1100-1200 range because I cannot pass any stress tests without additional airflow in VRM area and pumping up the fans to max RPM.
I'm also limited to 120mm mounting holes for the noctua.


----------



## Zomby Woof

My MB (GA-Z87X-UD5H) has CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT, does it matter which one the 120mm and 140mm needs to be plugged into. Also in the BIOS, do I use the "Normal" mode since they are not PWM fans. I tried "Silent" but the CPU_OPT fan did not come on after sleep which I've read is due to not getting enough voltage.


----------



## doyll

Both fan headers should work the same when set the same.


----------



## Zomby Woof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Both fan headers should work the same when set the same.


I have them set the same "Silent", but Gigabyte Z87/Haswell mb have a problem with fan speed issues which if your lucky were fixed with a BIOS update. I read the manual and I'm going to follow what's written and use the Y-Connector, plus try the LNA cables.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zomby Woof*
> 
> I have them set the same "Silent", but Gigabyte Z87/Haswell mb have a problem with fan speed issues which if your lucky were fixed with a BIOS update. I read the manual and I'm going to follow what's written and use the Y-Connector, plus try the LNA cables.


'Y' connector is fine, but I would not use the LNA adapters. I would set the fan curves so in normal use with normal temps the fans do not spin any fanster than needed .. but if temps get hotter they fans will speed up. Worst case is they make enough noise user checks out system to determine why. Probably as simple as cleaning intake fan filters, but might be TIM drying out / end of life.


----------



## Zomby Woof

Unfortunately the GA-Z87X-UD5H BIOS only has something called "Slope PWM" which I think applies to PWM fans, which the NH-D14 does not come with. That's why I thought "Silent Mode" would work but it didn't because coming out of sleep the MB didn't provide enough voltage to start the 120mm fan that was plugged into "CPU_OPT". Does it matter which plug the 120mm is plugged into (CPU_FAN or CPU_OPT)?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zomby Woof*
> 
> Unfortunately the GA-Z87X-UD5H BIOS only has something called "Slope PWM" which I think applies to PWM fans, which the NH-D14 does not come with. That's why I thought "Silent Mode" would work but it didn't because coming out of sleep the MB didn't provide enough voltage to start the 120mm fan that was plugged into "CPU_OPT". Does it matter which plug the 120mm is plugged into (CPU_FAN or CPU_OPT)?


Assuming your motherboard is the one in your sig system the CPU_OPT fan header is variable voltage. Fan header pin-out is shown on pages 26 & 27 of your manual .. assuming it is GA-Z87X-UD5H User's Manual Rev. 1001.


----------



## easybake-pc

Happy to say my NH-D14 is starting its second tour of duty in a new build!

I can confirm the following kit of parts is 100% compatible:

Noctua NH-D14
EVGA Z370 FTW Motherboard (134-KS-E377-KR)
Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR4-3466 (BLE8G4D34AEEAK)
Bitfenix Ghost Chassis

The RAM is 40mm so as expected there is plenty of clearance beneath the rear fan.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easybake-pc*
> 
> Happy to say my NH-D14 is starting its second tour of duty in a new build!
> 
> I can confirm the following kit of parts is 100% compatible:
> 
> EVGA Z370 FTW Motherboard (134-KS-E377-KR)
> Noctua NH-D14
> Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR4-3466 (BLE8G4D34AEEAK)
> 
> The RAM is 40mm so as expected there is plenty of clearance beneath the rear fan.


Wow first post in 5 years :O

Can you let us know what mosfets that board uses (under the VRM heatsink)?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easybake-pc*
> 
> Happy to say my NH-D14 is starting its second tour of duty in a new build!
> 
> I can confirm the following kit of parts is 100% compatible:
> 
> EVGA Z370 FTW Motherboard (134-KS-E377-KR)
> Noctua NH-D14
> Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR4-3466 (BLE8G4D34AEEAK)
> 
> The RAM is 40mm so as expected there is plenty of clearance beneath the rear fan.


I regret selling my D14. I got D15 early on and sold D14 before I realized it was every bit as good as D15 and is some ways better.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I regret selling my D14. I got D15 early on and sold D14 before I realized it was every bit as good as D15 and is some ways better.


Hello,
Kind of curious in what ways you find the d14 better. Pcie clearance? Or other factors?

Cheers


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> Kind of curious in what ways you find the d14 better. Pcie clearance? Or other factors?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, size .. and I prefer D14 looks too. I think the cut-out fins to clear RAM just looks butchered .. compounded with the fact 140mm fan often will not fit over tall RAM because many cases' CPU clearance isn't enough for both tall RAM and 140mm fan. I would have preferred an offset finpacks on D14 cooler with same 67mm center CPU toward PCIe socket instead of the butchered fins on D15.







Don't get me wrong, D15 is a good cooler. I just don't like it's mega-width and hacked off fins .. and it isn't 'king of coolers' There are at least 7 or 8 just as good .. and usually lower priced.


----------



## Gdourado

Hi,
Anyone know if the stock fan clips of the NH-D14, the one that come with those small black inserts, can be used on a NF-A15 PWM and a NF F12 PWM?
I was seeing some pictures of the D15 that come with a a15 fan and a u12s that comes with a different 120mm fan a different those clips seem different from the ones of the d14.

Thanks.
Cheers


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hi,
> Anyone know if the stock fan clips of the NH-D14, the one that come with those small black inserts, can be used on a NF-A15 PWM and a NF F12 PWM?
> I was seeing some pictures of the D15 that come with a a15 fan and a u12s that comes with a different 120mm fan a different those clips seem different from the ones of the d14.
> 
> Cheers


Noctua Q&A:
*Can use the NF-A15 fan on my Noctua CPU cooler?*
The NF-A15 is fully compatible with the NH-U12P, NH-C12P and NH-C12P SE14.
Can use the NF-A15 fan on my Noctua CPU cooler? The NF-A15 is fully compatible with the NH-U12P, NH-C12P and NH-C12P SE14. On the NH-D14 and NH-C14, the NF-A15 fan can only be installed using optional fan clips. For this, please contact our customer service.
I have seen TY-140/TY-147A/TY-143 fans mounted on NH-D14 with stock fan clips so don't know why the Noctua CS is saying they are not compatible with NF-A15 fans.








No idea about the NF-F12 fan.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Noctua Q&A:
> *Can use the NF-A15 fan on my Noctua CPU cooler?*
> The NF-A15 is fully compatible with the NH-U12P, NH-C12P and NH-C12P SE14.
> Can use the NF-A15 fan on my Noctua CPU cooler? The NF-A15 is fully compatible with the NH-U12P, NH-C12P and NH-C12P SE14. On the NH-D14 and NH-C14, the NF-A15 fan can only be installed using optional fan clips. For this, please contact our customer service.
> I have seen TY-140/TY-147A/TY-143 fans mounted on NH-D14 with stock fan clips so don't know why the Noctua CS is saying they are not compatible with NF-A15 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea about the NF-F12 fan.


Hello doyll,
Have no clue where to ask but I've ordered a new AM4 bracket upgrade kit (have no invoice since that cooler has been bought 6 to 7 years ago) and I have not received any answer from Noctua for a week by now. Know how long it takes them to process such orders? Or have you had any experience with them?


----------



## thekingbeyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Hello doyll,
> Have no clue where to ask but I've ordered a new AM4 bracket upgrade kit (have no invoice since that cooler has been bought 6 to 7 years ago) and I have not received any answer from Noctua for a week by now. Know how long it takes them to process such orders? Or have you had any experience with them?


I have the d14 and upgraded recently to am4, no longer had the invoice so I sent Noctua an email with a pic attached of the cooler. The next day they replied with shipping information, the kit took 3 days(U.K) to arrive from my initial email. Great service from Noctua as usual.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbeyond*
> 
> I have the d14 and upgraded recently to am4, no longer had the invoice so I sent Noctua an email with a pic attached of the cooler. The next day they replied with shipping information, the kit took 3 days(U.K) to arrive from my initial email. Great service from Noctua as usual.


Thanks for the information! On 25th of November I got the automated reply and no other message from them.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Thanks for the information! On 25th of November I got the automated reply and no other message from them.


TIme for a follow-up email with a copy of first explaining you are wondering what is happening.


----------



## Gdourado

Regarding my fan upgrade question, I got the reply from noctua.
The NF-F12 is compatible with the standard NH-D14 fan clips.
The NF-A15 is not and requires new clips.
According to them it requires a pair of part number sfc13.
They are going to send them to me.
I have to say that noctua provides an excellent service.
Since I got my NH-D14, I already got from them an extra set of clips and bumpers to mount a third fan, a mounting kit for socket 2011 and a mounting kit for socket am4.
First class service and support!


----------



## zaodrze244

I used standard clips from nh-d14 to mount nf-a15 and it fits


----------



## Curvy Groyper

I will use NH D14 with i5 8600k and Asrock Extreme4 motherboard,I will not delid.What kind of temperatures can I expect?

I am hoping I can take it to 4.9 GHz without AVX offset stable with Prime95 if the chip is not unusualy bad piece.
I would like to keep temperatures lower than 80 celsius with fans at 1100 rpm,my case is equivalent to open bench,its not windtunnel like Silverstone RL06,nor is it hotbox,do you think I could achieve 4.9 under such conditions as I described?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> I will use NH D14 with i5 8600k and Asrock Extreme4 motherboard,I will not delid.What kind of temperatures can I expect?
> 
> I am hoping I can take it to 4.9 GHz without AVX offset stable with Prime95 if the chip is not unusualy bad piece.
> I would like to keep temperatures lower than 80 celsius with fans at 1100 rpm,my case is equivalent to open bench,its not windtunnel like Silverstone RL06,nor is it hotbox,do you think I could achieve 4.9 under such conditions as I described?


Lots of variables we are lacking data about that need to be considered in determining what temps you will see.

And once you start overclocking all bets are off ..it's all up to the silicone lottery.

I can say the NH-D14 is every bit as good a cooler as any new cooler. While it's stock fans limit it's performance some, if it has same fans as NH-D15 it easily performs as well as and maybe a fraction better.

Much depends on how well your case airflow is tuned to your components needs. You wouldn't buy a new surround sound system plop a speaker in each corner, on each side in front of monitor turn it on and watch movies or music videos without adjusting speakers for bass, treble, volume etc. and then say the system sounded bad. Putting components into a case, just plugging in the fans and running it without making sure cool air is getting to components and hot air is leaving case is about the same thing. Both need to to be tuned to their enviroment.







You might find 'Ways to Better Cooling' link in my sig of interest. 1st post is index, click on topic to see it. 5th is a good place to start.


----------



## angelgrin

Hi guys, what do you use to clean your nh-d14 heatsink/fins?


----------



## NewType88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Hi guys, what do you use to clean your nh-d14 heatsink/fins?


I've never clean a super dirty heatsink, but I did buy one of these and I find it very useful not just for heatsink cleaning. You can lower or raise the psi for whatever your doing. It's very small and pretty quiet too, for an air compressor. https://www.amazon.com/Senco-PC1010N-Finish-Portable-Compressor/dp/B01MG660X2


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I regret selling my D14. I got D15 early on and sold D14 before I realized it was every bit as good as D15 and is some ways better.


No Chromax.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Hi guys, what do you use to clean your nh-d14 heatsink/fins?


If it's only dust, a small brush works well, or air compressor as NewType88 suggested, but most of us can't afford the cost of a compressor with tank.

If dirty and needing washing(they often do after several years of use), same as washing dishes, rinse well, I usually do a final rinse with distilled water (use de-humidifier so have distilled water on hand), shake out as much water as I can and dry with blow drier.


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> If it's only dust, a small brush works well, or air compressor as NewType88 suggested, but most of us can't afford the cost of a compressor with tank.
> 
> If dirty and needing washing(they often do after several years of use), same as washing dishes, rinse well, I usually do a final rinse with distilled water (use de-humidifier so have distilled water on hand), shake out as much water as I can and dry with blow drier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewType88*
> 
> I've never clean a super dirty heatsink, but I did buy one of these and I find it very useful not just for heatsink cleaning. You can lower or raise the psi for whatever your doing. It's very small and pretty quiet too, for an air compressor. https://www.amazon.com/Senco-PC1010N-Finish-Portable-Compressor/dp/B01MG660X2


thanks for the info guys, I just finished washing my NH-D14 with tap water with a hose, then I rinsed it with Pharma grade IPA (got lots of it from work) then dried it with a hair blower with the heating off, it dried up pretty quick because of the IPA. It looks like brand new now.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> thanks for the info guys, I just finished washing my NH-D14 with tap water with a hose, then I rinsed it with Pharma grade IPA (got lots of it from work) then dried it with a hair blower with the heating off, it dried up pretty quick because of the IPA. It looks like brand new now.


For the benefit of others, IPA is isopropyl alcohol, usually 99.9% pure. I use it to clean CPU iHS and cooler bases, but don't rinse my coolers with.







But it will do a good job and dry fast. Just do it in well ventilated area. It is highly flammable and vapor can be explosive .. definitely do not drink as it can blind, even kill .. and also be careful about inhaling too much.

But it's great for cleaning and not hard to find .. often in hardware / paint supply or on ebay.


----------



## Bing

Abusing D14 ....


----------



## kignt

Corsair ML120's frame is too thick for the pegs of the stock fan clips. Been using zip-ties, but slightly bent few fins. Would the Prolimatech Megahalems Fan clips work with ML120 and NH-D14? 
Update: ordered some Prolimatech Genesis Extra Fan Clips. Worst case scenario, will manually bend the clips as seen in a youtube vid


----------



## ciarlatano

It just struck me - this club is approaching nine years old. If there is any question of just how groundbreaking the D14 was, this affirms it. I can't think of any other cooling solution that is still active and top tier for that length of time.


----------



## doyll

Almost as old as Silver Arrow.  If memory serves, NH-D14 came out a month or so before Silver Arrow, but Silver Arrow was preceded by Cogage Arrow and before that IFX-14 back on 2007 .. same basic cooler with more nickel plating and caps on heatpipe ends. But NH-D14 was in production for much longer, maybe longest of any out there only stopping a couple years ago.


----------



## AlphaC

(from NF-A12x25 testing)


----------



## doyll

:thinking:I hate video reviews with a passion, but had to skip through this one. 

I like the new NA-SFMA1 120mm fan to 140mm fan mounting adapter. Hopefully it fit's all 120mm square fans. 

_"Case fans set to lowerst setting"_ and testing in a case measuring case intake and exhaust temps, not even mentioning cooler intake air temp .. what we really have is results of how his case system performs with 4 different fans mounted in middle of NH-D14 cooler: 
NF-A12x25, 
NF-A15 (is it 1500rpm cooler fan or retail 1200rpm model?), 
SW3 (I assume Silent Wings 3 120mm but is it 1450rpm or 2200rpm .. PWM or variable voltage?) 
aML120 .. I think all are 2400rpm but some have rubber corners and some don't.​We can guess the blue column is CPU temp, grey is airflow in because it's the lowest of temperature readings being 28-32c .. temps must in Celcius because they are too low a room to be in Fahrenheit .. but that is a very warm room if air going into case is 28-32c. :thinking: :headscrat 

We can guess the blue column is CPU temp because it's the highest temps. 

We can guess the orange column is temp of air leaving case .. but again 49-64c is extremely hot air. 

We don't know what rpm the NF-A15 fan is. 

We don't know what the rpm of SW3 (Silent Wings 3) fan is. 

He goes on to do measure sound level in dB at 15cm, but again not a very good test because he does not say what the room's baseline noise level is .. I'm guessing 33.2dB because the 3 quietest fans are all 33.2dB at lowest test speed. 30dB is a very quiet room. Many of us live where the base sound level is 30-33dB.  And same as above we can't be sure what fans are or what their speed is because 70% of 12v is different than 70% of PWM control and because 70% PWM is often a different speed on different fans even both have same same idle and top speeds. Percent PWM curve is not the same as percent rpm. 

Not really a test to compare fans very well at all, but it's the first one for NF-A12x25 fans. :thumb:


----------



## deepor

Just wanted to report that I tried the Prolimatech Megahalems "14025" fan-clips, which are intended for 140x25mm fans with square mounting holes on the Megahalems, and those fan-clips work fine on the NH-D14.


----------



## doyll

deepor said:


> Just wanted to report that I tried the Prolimatech Megahalems "14025" fan-clips, which are intended for 140x25mm fans with square mounting holes on the Megahalems, and those fan-clips work fine on the NH-D14.


Great info! Thanks for letting us know. :thumb:


----------



## ehume

Just in case anyone still has a copy of their original receipt for the NH-D14 (people still buy them so Noctua still makes them), know that the A14/D15 clips work on the NH-D14. I published a review on the other Overclockers with NF-A14 fans on the D14 using those clips. Based on my testing I recommend using the NF-A14 PWM (retail version).

I can confirm doyll's statement that this heatsink is at least as good as the D15. When I mounted the A14's on the D14, the combination was the top finisher among the heatsinks I tested.

If you cannot fit a 140mm fan over your RAM and still close your case, Noctua found the using a single fan was close to using two. Based on informal testing I would agree. If you still want to put something in front, go with an NF-A12x25 (the original clips will do; I used to use Megahalems clips for the task).

What I do not recommend is using an NF-A15 on an NH-D14: those side appendages will stick out.

I recently semi-retired from reviewing. When I did I changed up my rig and gave it to my daughter for Lightroom and Photoshop. The CPU is a 6-core i7 8600k OC'd to 4.8 GHz (I have run Linpack with AVX2 at 5 GHz on this chip). The RAM is 64 GB of Corsair LPX. The RAM is not very high, but the case is a Lian Li PC-7H so a 140mm fan with that RAM wouldn't close. Instead, I used an NH-D14 with a solo NF-A14 in the middle, held on with two A14/D15 clips. I did half-hour runs.

This system did not overheat. Actually, the NH-D14+NF-A14 kept it only warm. I dialed back the voltage from Vcore = mid-1.30's down to Vcore = 1.24v. Runs just fine.

So my brethren, this heatsink is still going strong. With a single NF-A14 fan it cools like a fothermucker.


----------



## doyll

Indeed, NH-D14 is still one of the best coolers out there. With same fans as NH-D15 is cools as good or better than D15 does.


----------

